# The Rainbow Bridge.



## Sunshine

A comforting place to post memories, thoughts, and love to pets we have lost and would like to remember. We are all here to support each other and this is the place to do it.


----------



## Voodoo

Thank you, Sunshine!!

Here's my sweet Sammie.... Not the best pic ever...she was meow-ing in the bushes because she was done catching mice haha

Born spring 1986 - died fall 2002.  Love you forever, Sammie-baby!


----------



## AAA07

Sweet "Tom Tom"

It has been over 8 months since your passing and I still cry for you often.  I miss your friendly greetings when I would come home.  I miss your purring and "trilling".  You helped me get through some tough times.  I will be forever grateful.  You will always have a special place in my heart baby girl!!  I love you, Mom

Tommy  2001 - 2008


----------



## jenny70

In loving memory of my Zaney bug.  1992-2008.  Mommy loves and misses you!


----------



## AAA07

I found another pic of Tommy. Love this pic. R.I.P. my friend.


----------



## lil_peanut

http://a503.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/61/l_0b32b554650b415b4b92582b0e569dbe.jpg
My sweet and beautiful Sun Conure, Punk, died Sept.15, 2008. He was 7 years old.
 I held him the night before for a couple hours crying, and I knew he knew that it was almost time. He made a kissing noise right before I placed him in his bird buddy for the night.  I was so afraid to come down the stairs the next day...and when I did, I discovered my sweet bird had passed. I miss him so much. It's incredible how such a little bird could brighten up a house. I miss his squacking "hello" as I come in the door and his screeching calls when I'm upstairs on the computer. I miss his laughs and his coughs, his kisses and his "goodnights". 
RIP my wonderful and colorful orange sherbert bird. Mommy loves you.
Punk 2001-2008
Punk, AKA BF2 Bird on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv__8bjLWSs


----------



## Lululapell

My Hen has been gone a full 3 weeks and I still miss him dearly. He was 2 months shy of 18 years old in his passing.

See you on the other side, gorgeous!


----------



## Julierose

There is nothing more painful then losing a pet.

I can't read all these posts without hysterically crying.  

We are blessed to have these animals in our lives, they are angels in fur coats.


----------



## joyeaux

My sweet little Sam (originally named Jake before he was rescued), named after Prada Psycho's big Sam... the purest heart in the world. We didn't have him long, but loved him for as long as we had him.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9468447


----------



## irishlass1029

My Sassy  (September 15, 2008)






=(


----------



## Nat

My darling Snoopy  July 1993 - November 2007


----------



## rendodan110

This is Freddy our 14 yr old Ferret, he had adrenal disease and insolonoma (sp?) He is very special to us. He died this afternoon 10/19/2008.
Rest in Peace our precious baby boy.






We love you freddy, we will never forget you,


----------



## Pebbi

My Lissy leave me beginning of September 2008...

I will never forget you my sweety...


----------



## christylou

I had to say goodbye to my buddy, Clyde, today, October 21, 2008  at 9:00 a.m.  Rest in pease my friend.  You are already so very missed.


----------



## caitlin1214

I got an e-mail from my sister, entitled Marge Burrows.

On her behalf, I'd like to post it here, if I may:




_After 20 years, my beloved friend and loyal companion has passed away. _

_I am one lucky human to have been able to spend so many years of my life with him. _

_He will be forever missed. _

_I love you, Marge._


----------



## Sweetpea83

Just noticed this thread.....

*big hugs to you all*

My sister's miniature daschund got hit my a car this Tuesday..and it just broke my heart. She was such a sweet dog. Her name was Molly.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd like to say to everyone who lost their babies, you're all in my thoughts and prayers.

I'd also like to share this beautiful little piece I found:


----------



## AAA07

Aw the Rainbow Bridge Poem.  Beautiful.  I was about to open it and read it but  I am already crying.  In time.  

Thank you for posting.


----------



## madamefifi

This is a picture I took of my Mathilda, the night before she died. I had taken her to the vet because her medical condition (hypertrohic cardomyopathy) had worsened, and while I was waiting to pick her up (they wanted to keep her all day) I bought a new phone because my old one had finally failed. So after we got home that evening I took a picture of her with my new phone --I'd never had a picture phone before. She had a terrible night with her breathing and even though the vet had wanted me to wait a couple of days to see how she did on her new meds, I knew she was ready to say good-bye, so the next morning I took her back to the vet one last time. I miss her so much!


----------



## rendodan110

The rainbow bridge poem always gets me bawling, it is such a beautiful poem with a beautiful message. It is truly comforting to think that we will see our babies again someday!

update: we picked up Freddy's cremated remains yesterday and they placed him in a beautiful brass urn for my daughter, he was beautiful in life and now he is a wonderful work of art in death, just the way I think Freddy would want it. we have him placed in the living room so he can watch over us.

there was another loss in the family as well, I will post that seperatly.


----------



## rendodan110

This is for Boots My sisters cat he passed away Tuesday night at home with his family, it was a sudden death and my sister is not sure what happened. he was only about 6-7 yrs old. he will be sorely missed he was a great cat, he got along with any and all animal friends he met and he would even play gently with my sisters parrots, he was a friend to all he met.

I do not have a pic of Boots I will ask my sister for one and post here


----------



## Sternchen

In memory of my beloved brother, Bear 

We lost him a number of years ago (about 7) but my heart still hurts when I think of him.  I miss him so much  :cry:  I grew up an only child, so my Bear was a brother to me 







We made this a few days after our Bear died and it hangs in our kitchen.  It's a bit difficult to see because of the flash, but on the lower right corner is his paw print


----------



## bellacherie

My beloved 15 year old cat had cancer on her neck, had the op and treatment to remove it two weeks ago, but has since stopped eating and drinking. She has been missing for 3 days.


----------



## rendodan110

bellacherie said:


> My beloved 15 year old cat had cancer on her neck, had the op and treatment to remove it two weeks ago, but has since stopped eating and drinking. She has been missing for 3 days.


Oh Im so sorry thats so scary, I hope you find her and she will be ok if she comes home give her nutri cal. Ill pray for her return.


----------



## dallas

Chance. 




I miss my sweet girl.:cry:


----------



## bellacherie

rendodan110 said:


> Oh Im so sorry thats so scary, I hope you find her and she will be ok if she comes home give her nutri cal. Ill pray for her return.


 
It's been almost a week now, we don't believe she will return.


----------



## hermesBB

Thank you for this thread. My baby went to the rainbow bridge 10 days ago. He suffered an acute episode of collapsing trachea. He's only been with me for 3 and half years but every day was so much fun with him by my side. I cried every time I thought of him. I love him so much.


----------



## chodessa

I lost my guy in August... He was 8 years young and died of unnatural causes... Unexpected and extremely painful...
He set the standard.  He was my family.  I hurt without him.
His legacy lives on in his kin, but I have lost my firstborn...





*I love you DooDoo...*


----------



## hermesBB

Sorry for your loss. I feel the same for Toby. He is like my firstborn except that I will never have my own. 

Rest in peace DooDoo and Toby. We love u.




chodessa said:


> I lost my guy in August... He was 8 years young and died of unnatural causes... Unexpected and extremely painful...
> He set the standard.  He was my family.  I hurt without him.
> His legacy lives on in his kin, but I have lost my firstborn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love you DooDoo...*


----------



## LuvmyBurberry

Bella has been on the other side of the rainbow for 15 months now. She suddenly started having seizures and the doctors could not figure out why. After 3 days of seizures, her little body gave up. She was my little girl. My husband got her for me about a month or so before he proposed. She was like my child, my angel. She was only on this earth for a year and a half but she had enough attitude, spunk, and love in her heart to last me a lifetime. I've never had a dog before that knew when to give me kisses to cheer me up or grumble under her breath to make me laugh. She was tender hearted and gentle but feisty and spunky. Everyone she met was a friend and she showed off whenever possible. She loved her clothes, carrier bag and flashy little collar. I still cry often and wish that our 19 month old son would have got to truely know his big sister. Daddy and Mommy miss you Bella Belle! Thanks for being such a good girl.


----------



## AAA07

Aw bless her little soul. ^I


----------



## rendodan110

she was absolutely precious,Im so sorry about your loss, I can tell you really miss her and Im sure she knew just how much you love her.


LuvmyBurberry said:


> Bella has been on the other side of the rainbow for 15 months now. She suddenly started having seizures and the doctors could not figure out why. After 3 days of seizures, her little body gave up. She was my little girl. My husband got her for me about a month or so before he proposed. She was like my child, my angel. She was only on this earth for a year and a half but she had enough attitude, spunk, and love in her heart to last me a lifetime. I've never had a dog before that knew when to give me kisses to cheer me up or grumble under her breath to make me laugh. She was tender hearted and gentle but feisty and spunky. Everyone she met was a friend and she showed off whenever possible. She loved her clothes, carrier bag and flashy little collar. I still cry often and wish that our 19 month old son would have got to truely know his big sister. Daddy and Mommy miss you Bella Belle! Thanks for being such a good girl.


----------



## LuvmyBurberry

Thank you both so much! She was a beautiful sweet little girl. She was a mix between a yorkie and shih tzu. The mom was full yorkie and the dad was a yorkie tzu so I guess she was 3/4 yorkie. I will definitely get another yorkie when my DS gets older. I think we will wait until he's four or five before we get a dog again. We have a long way to go. He's only 19 months! LOL


----------



## briannaVee

I have had dogs in my life forever.  I have said good bye to so many over the years and it NEVER is easy.  They provide the most unconditional love to us and always can manage to lift our spirits and change the direction of a day for the better.  When I hold their fragile tired bodies for the last time as they head for the Rainbow Bridge, it is the most painful of heartaches.  And yet, I would never consider a home without them.  Their lives are fragile and far too short but I would never consider a home without the love of a dog.


----------



## babieejae1101

My beautiful Chelsea Elizabeth. She was rescued 16 1/2 years ago and crossed over the bridge on 11/13/08. Rest in peace 1992-2008


----------



## rendodan110

babieejae1101 said:


> My beautiful Chelsea Elizabeth. She was rescued 16 1/2 years ago and crossed over the bridge on 11/13/08. Rest in peace 1992-2008


she is a beautiful Dog.Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## roxies_mom

I cried as I read the posts in this thread......I lost my "Roxie-Girl" 5 years ago and my heart still aches for her......she was 6 weeks old when she picked me to be her "mom" on NYE 1986......she was my baby girl and I will always miss her. My heart aches for each and every one of you who have faced the loss of a pet.....words can't express......at least we know we will see them again one day. And remember God created dogs to provide us with unconditional love, just like He has for us......God, backwards = DOG...


----------



## gooddog

Ed was a classy, handsome, good dog. My partner in crime for 15+ years. An athlete, hunter, guardian, a lover of adventure, highly intelligent and funny. He loved his life to the last minute. We were so blessed to have him as our friend.
We are grateful to have been his family. We miss him beyond all measure.








edsagooddog 1988-2005

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion." - Unknown​


----------



## gooddog

TTucker said:


> My sweet little Sam (originally named Jake before he was rescued), named after Prada Psycho's big Sam... the purest heart in the world. We didn't have him long, but loved him for as long as we had him.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9468447




Oh Sam!
I'm so glad he got a chance to be happy with you, and I'm so sad that he didnt survive his treatment.
Thank you for sharing his story.


----------



## boomie

Boomer, my first dog, an Australian Shepherd, who's smiling face is my avatar, passed away 5-15-07.  He fought a very aggressive cancer, hemangiosarcoma for 4 months, even after surgery and a round of chemo.  He would have been 9 last July.  I still miss him so much. RIP my sunshine.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Boomer was such a gorgeous dog..bless his heart!


----------



## boomie

Thank you so much, he got comments on how gorgeous he was everywhere we went  He was my best friend.  Even a year and a half later, I'm still heartbroken.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^*Hugs*..I know how you feel...I've lost a couple of pets myself (from old age) and I still think about them every single day.


----------



## annemerrick

Macho, my sweet, sweet boy, Thank you for loving us all unconditionally. Thank you for brightening each and every day with your never-ending happiness. You changed our family, and I will miss the walks we should have taken, the snuggles we should have shared, and all the time we should have had together. You are gone too soon, and will be forever missed.


----------



## fifthpark.vogue

This was my baby. Actually, he was more like my bodyguard. "Majestic Murph of Manhattan" was my first true love. My parents got Murph two years before I was born and they basically raised us together. Having no other sibilings, Murph shared with me every major milestone in my life - first birthday, sweet sixteen, prom, graduating high school, moving on to college - and shared many memories with me. The day I lost Murph was like losing a brother. A piece of my heart broke that I will never get back. Murph didn't die horribly; he simply went to sleep and never woke up.

There's a reason these animals come into our life. Whether it be to heal, to love, to encourage, or to simply help mend something that was once broken, they will always live on in our heads and in our hearts. I love you, Murph. There isn't one day that goes on that mom, daddy, and myself don't think about you! We all miss you terribly and know that one day, when we cross that bridge, we will be reunited.

RIP


----------



## annemerrick

^^^you are so lucky to have had Murph!


----------



## fifthpark.vogue

annemerrick said:


> ^^^you are so lucky to have had Murph!


 
Not lucky - blessed


----------



## jenny70

Jessica, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I just saw this post.  I don't come here very often because I always end up crying.  Thinking of you.



babieejae1101 said:


> My beautiful Chelsea Elizabeth. She was rescued 16 1/2 years ago and crossed over the bridge on 11/13/08. Rest in peace 1992-2008


----------



## candace117

Darling Spirit. It's only been 4 days since we laid you to rest, but my heart still feels like it is being stabbed. It hurts so much to go home and not see you laying on the futon waiting for us, seeing us come inside and then slowly getting off the futon to walk towards us with your tail wagging as you stretch and yawn. I miss seeing the fridge opened and all our food eaten or ruined...I'd give anything to have you ruining our food again. I don't think I have gone a day without crying, and usually things like this don't get me down. But this hurts more than anything.  Thank you for sharing Jason with me and letting me be your mommy. I am so proud of you. You were a champion athlete in agility and flyball, at twice the age of 'over the hill' athletes (when you were 6). Thanks for letting Jason join the Army and leave you to go to Germany. I know that he wishes he could relive coming home and have you be a snot and ignore him for 2 hours each time you returned on leave. I can't believe I will never get to stare into your beautiful little brown eyes again or have you drool on my leg as you wait for me to finish eating a meal. Or having you put your hand on my foot as if you are making sure that I know you are right there. I miss me saying 'SPIRIT!!! HIGH FIVE!!!!' and having you high five me. I miss you punching me in the leg when you want to get my attention, or how your bark was so strong and powerful...it would scare off any intruder. I  miss throwing a frisbee and watching you chase it down, but not catch it in your mouth. The way you'd always just slap it down with your hand was hilarious. I could throw a telephone pole into the lake and you'd find a way to fetch it. Bless your heart, Spirit. 

I love you so much, Spirit. And believe it or not, as much as she pissed you off, Twinkie really is lost without you. Jason found one of your furballs on the floor and picked it up, Twink happened to be there and smelled it and hit the floor grovelling and whimpering, her ears down. The way she sniffed at your nose for minutes before we put you in the ground broke my heart. You were her role model and now she is in charge all on her own. 

You were the glue that held us together and strong, and now we have to mend ourselves and find a way to do things without you.


----------



## jenny70

Candace, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AAA07

Oh Candace that was so touching.  I am sorry for your loss.  ((Candace)) sending big hugs.


----------



## annemerrick

Candace....I am so sorry for the loss of Spirit.  He sounded like a real character!


----------



## koukanamiya

I'm tearing up just reading these posts God bless these animals~~  They really brought us such joys in life


----------



## GlamDiva

Candice, I am so sorry for your loss.

It's been 3 months since my darling cat Squak passed away, but I got a teary today thinking that this will be the first Christmas with out her.


----------



## candace117

^:cry: our hearts are heavy, too. We are lucky to still have darling Twinkie (dog in my signature), but it will be the first Christmas in 12 years without Spirit :cry: I'm sorry you won't have Christmas with Squak :s


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ my baby 6/3/92-12/19/08* 

p.s. he was my angel for almost 17 years
& my heart is broken over losing him


----------



## roxies_mom

aaallabama said:


> *^^ my baby 6/3/92-12/19/08*
> 
> p.s. he was my angel for almost 17 years
> & my heart is broken over losing him


 

Aww, I feel your pain...I'm sure this is really tough for you right now.  He looks like such a sweet little angel.......My yorkie, Roxie was with me for almost 17 years too.  She came to me on NYE 1987 when she was just 6 weeks old.........she is still in my heart, I miss her everyday, since I lost her in August 2003.  Please know that you are not alone in your pain......and your baby will always be with you in your heart!


----------



## junebug35

I'm so sorry. He was so adorable.


----------



## BagAngel

So sorry for everyone's loss, I don't come here often either as the stories are heartbreaking & upset me but today is Christmas & I remember all the Christmases with the beloved dogs that I have lost! So for Max, Bruce, Duke & Sebastian, my darling Old English Sheepdogs & Great Danes, be happy at Rainbow Bridge & wait for me!


----------



## roxies_mom

Today my dh and I let our old terrier mix Kit go to the rainbow bridge......he was about 7 years old when we rescued him in 2000. He had a good life with us but this past year he just was deteriorating...he didn't have much quality of life anymore. It was hard to watch him walk around the house. He was nearly blind and couldn't hear, he had tumors all over his old tired body. I have so much guilt, but I know he is in a better place now.....he can play with his brother Calvin and sister Roxie until we get there to be with them all again. I love you Kit, I miss you and I'm so sorry..........


----------



## aaallabama

roxies_mom said:


> Today my dh and I let our old terrier mix Kit go to the rainbow bridge......he was about 7 years old when we rescued him in 2000. He had a good life with us but this past year he just was deteriorating...he didn't have much quality of life anymore. It was hard to watch him walk around the house. He was nearly blind and couldn't hear, he had tumors all over his old tired body. I have so much guilt, but I know he is in a better place now.....he can play with his brother Calvin and sister Roxie until we get there to be with them all again. I love you Kit, I miss you and I'm so sorry..........


*
^^ i'm so sorry roxies_mom* 

p.s. please know you gave him a gift
(even though it doesn't feel that way)


----------



## roxies_mom

aaallabama said:


> *^^ i'm so sorry roxies_mom*
> 
> p.s. please know you gave him a gift
> (even though it doesn't feel that way)


 
thanks so much aaallabama!  your kindness is really appreciated!


----------



## Cates

*Sigh* I'll add my recent loss.  We let my Bagel the Beagle go the day after Thanksgiving .  I first got her when I was 12, and she was my first dog (I'm 27 now).  She was fine when we came to my parents house for Thanksgiving (where she still lived), but woke up a couple of days before Thanksgiving acting very larthargic, and we took her to the vet.  It turns out her heart & a few other organs were enlarged, and she wouldn't last more than a couple months.

However, on Thanksgiving, she was in really bad shape--couldn't move with out breathing really hard and she just fell over often while standing.  So we took her to the vet to let her go as the vet said she wouldn't last through the weekend .

Here's the last pictures of her:






Me & Bagel:


----------



## roxies_mom

Cates said:


> *Sigh* I'll add my recent loss. We let my Bagel the Beagle go the day after Thanksgiving . I first got her when I was 12, and she was my first dog (I'm 27 now). She was fine when we came to my parents house for Thanksgiving (where she still lived), but woke up a couple of days before Thanksgiving acting very larthargic, and we took her to the vet. It turns out her heart & a few other organs were enlarged, and she wouldn't last more than a couple months.
> 
> However, on Thanksgiving, she was in really bad shape--couldn't move with out breathing really hard and she just fell over often while standing. So we took her to the vet to let her go as the vet said she wouldn't last through the weekend .
> 
> Here's the last pictures of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Bagel:


 
What a great picture!  I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Cates

Thank you roxies_mom.  That picture of us was the last one ever taken, on Thanksgiving.  I think I'll have it printed for my office, so I can always remember her.  I took her old beds home with me to NC for my Pug Roman to use


----------



## roxies_mom

Cates said:


> Thank you roxies_mom. That picture of us was the last one ever taken, on Thanksgiving. I think I'll have it printed for my office, so I can always remember her. I took her old beds home with me to NC for my Pug Roman to use


 
You will never forget her!  My Roxie was my very first "own" dog.....and I miss her every day and she has been gone since August 12, 2003.  I still have her baby teeth!  She was such a princess....I wish I had some digitial pics of her, but that was way before digi's were common place.  I think it's great that you have that pic.....it will bring smiles to you forever!


----------



## BagAngel

So sorry *Cates*, those pics made me tear up, she was a beautiful dog!

Sorry again *Roxie*, this thread breaks my heart!


----------



## Cates

thanks everyone .


----------



## candace117

Ugh...Christmas kind of sucked. DH's parents always take a family photo, with all the dogs and everything.......and Spirit wasn't there. I was upset the whole day, it's the first holiday without her :cry:


----------



## roxies_mom

candace117 said:


> Ugh...Christmas kind of sucked. DH's parents always take a family photo, with all the dogs and everything.......and Spirit wasn't there. I was upset the whole day, it's the first holiday without her :cry:


 
so sorry candace........I know exactly what you're going through........


----------



## fcukwar

My dog passed away on Christmas  rest in peace babygirl


----------



## fcukwar

fifthpark.vogue said:


> This was my baby. Actually, he was more like my bodyguard. "Majestic Murph of Manhattan" was my first true love. My parents got Murph two years before I was born and they basically raised us together. Having no other sibilings, Murph shared with me every major milestone in my life - first birthday, sweet sixteen, prom, graduating high school, moving on to college - and shared many memories with me. The day I lost Murph was like losing a brother. A piece of my heart broke that I will never get back. Murph didn't die horribly; he simply went to sleep and never woke up.
> 
> RIP
> View attachment 612735



I'm so sorry for your loss .. I know how you feel about being an
only child and having your pet all your life. The same situation happened
with me, I hope you can try and feel better.


----------



## candace117

fcukwar said:


> My dog passed away on Christmas  rest in peace babygirl




 I am so so so sorry


----------



## roxies_mom

fcukwar said:


> My dog passed away on Christmas  rest in peace babygirl


 
I'm so sorry for your loss......She will always be in your heart.....


----------



## choozen1ne

It's been almost two years since I lost my Gold Retriver Major to old age ,I miss him every day , I am thinking about getting another dog but I don't know if I am ready , I had the dog for 13 years and out of everyone in the family I took it the harderst , i still can't look at his house and not get sad ...................i still miss him so much


----------



## PrettyInPink

Our siamese kitty passed away on the 21st of December. Our house seems so empty without her.  She was 18 years old.


----------



## jenny70

Aww, PrettyInPink, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## AAA07

My thoughts and prayers are with those who lost pets recently.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Puggles

I am so happy to have found this thread...Our beloved Princess Nallah crossed over December of 2007.  I did not know I could feel such heartbreak as I did when she left us; she was 15 years old. She and my son grew up together; he was two when we got her. She loved her boy so much, she mommied him as much as I did. 

can someone share with me how to post pictures and i'll share a few. 

thanks1


----------



## madamefifi

Coming up on the one-year anniversary of my Mathilda's passing.....I was just telling someone the other day about some of her less admirable habits, but then I said I would gladly put up with all of them to have her back again.

I miss you, Mathilda.


----------



## dallas

^ Hugs sweetie. You will see your darling Mathilda again one day. I believe all of our old friends are waiting for us.


----------



## evekitti

I can't get past page 1 of this thread without crying. I'm so sorry to everyone who's lost their best friend. I lost mine more than a year ago and I still cry when I think of him.


----------



## pmburk

I read through all 6 pages of this thread and now I'm sitting here crying. My heart goes out to everyone here who has lost a friend. 



briannaVee said:


> I have had dogs in my life forever. I have said good bye to so many over the years and it NEVER is easy. They provide the most unconditional love to us and always can manage to lift our spirits and change the direction of a day for the better. When I hold their fragile tired bodies for the last time as they head for the Rainbow Bridge, it is the most painful of heartaches. And yet, I would never consider a home without them. Their lives are fragile and far too short but I would never consider a home without the love of a dog.



This is exactly how I feel. I have had pets - cats & dogs - my whole life, and we've lost several in various ways - old age, euthanasia, illness. There are too many stories to list, and I know I couldn't possibly get through all the stories. It is always so hard when you lose a friend. But, I would never consider life without a pet.

This thread makes me cry, but it also makes me happy to see so many people who obviously loved their animals dearly. So frequently I see news stories about animals being abused or neglected or harmed, and it is really nice to see there are other people out there who really do care about these creatures.


----------



## candace117

^^^ Same here.....!!!!!!!



TBH........................my worst loss was not due to death.....................................my parents gave my dog away when I was away at school. :cry: He could still be alive right now and I don't even know where he is. :cry: I'm sorry, it happened 5 years ago and I'm still not over it. Never will be.


----------



## aaallabama

candace117 said:


> ^^^ Same here.....!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TBH........................my worst loss was not due to death.....................................*my parents gave my dog away when I was away at school. :cry: He could still be alive right now and I don't even know where he is.* :cry: I'm sorry, it happened 5 years ago and I'm still not over it. Never will be.



*^^ omigod, that's so sad... *


----------



## candace117

It infuriates me because he was just like my dog Twinkie is now! Just was young and energetic with a dominant personality!!!! And it isn't fair, that those types of dogs get a bad rap! He was the sweetest little pup, just like Twink! GAH!!!! I just don't get people sometimes. What the hell goes through someone's head that they think they will just solve the problem by giving an animal away, or telling you they hate your dog so you can find someone else to take care of them while you are in Iraq? SERIOUSLY!


Sorry just in a rant-y type of mood because people can be so frustrating! For all I know, Sparky could be at the Rainbow Bridge right now and I wasn't even there to see him off and be there in his last days!


----------



## clevercat

For my beautiful brave boy cat, Clydie, who passed away just 48 hours ago, on Friday 9th January 2009.
I keep thinking of something I heard somewhere - that 'the pain now is the price of loving him then'.
I'm so glad you were a part of my life, Little Man. Bella and I miss you terribly, but I know you are at peace now - and I think you hung on for as long as you could because you knew how much you were loved.
Rest in Peace, Clydiecat, and I'll see you one day at Rainbow Bridge.
I love you.


----------



## kookai-lola

For my baby Lola who passed away at 4 years old on her birthday due to PDE two days ago. I never expected to feel such a sense of grief and hurt in my heart at having to let you go but I know that you are with me as I can still sense you around the house. I want to say so much more but it seems the tears come to quickly for me to grasp all I want to write...All I can think of is thank you for being there with me for all the ups and downs in my life and never once letting me feel like I was alone. I know you are at the rainbow bridge now because you felt your job was done but please know I never stopped needing you and whenever I see a sunbeam in the backyard I will be looking for you. You will always be my number one baby girl, little lola! I think (no, I know) I loved you more than anything and anyone in this world.


----------



## kookai-lola

caitlin1214 said:


> I'd like to say to everyone who lost their babies, you're all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I'd also like to share this beautiful little piece I found:


 
This poem/letter just made me cry so hard as it just says the right thing about dealing with the loss of your loved one. I can't wait until I am reunited with my little lola... I  you!


----------



## aaallabama

kookai-lola said:


> For my baby Lola who passed away at 4 years old on her birthday due to PDE two days ago. I never expected to feel such a sense of grief and hurt in my heart at having to let you go but I know that you are with me as I can still sense you around the house. I want to say so much more but it seems the tears come to quickly for me to grasp all I want to write...All I can think of is thank you for being there with me for all the ups and downs in my life and never once letting me feel like I was alone. I know you are at the rainbow bridge now because you felt your job was done but please know I never stopped needing you and whenever I see a sunbeam in the backyard I will be looking for you. You will always be my number one baby girl, little lola! I think (no, I know) I loved you more than anything and anyone in this world.


 
_*^^ i'm in tears too now (((hugs)))*_


----------



## kookai-lola

^ awww, thank you. I am sorry for making you cry.


----------



## kookai-lola

aaallabama said:


> *^^ my baby 6/3/92-12/19/08*
> 
> p.s. he was my angel for almost 17 years
> & my heart is broken over losing him


 
What a beautiful little one... I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you as I know how it feels to have your heart broken.


----------



## aaallabama

*
^^ awe, thanks kookai-lola *


----------



## layla

In Memory of my precious & beloved cat Sam  May 1988 - February 2009

Rest in Peace Sam
I Love You and Will Miss You for the
Rest of this Earthly Life​


----------



## clevercat

layla said:


> In Memory of my precious & beloved cat Sam  May 1988 - February 2009​
> 
> Rest in Peace Sam
> I Love You and Will Miss You for the
> 
> Rest of this Earthly Life​


 
Layla, I am very sorry for your loss and what you must be going through now.
Thinking of you.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

<~~~ Shorty November 1, 1998 - July 1, 2008

I miss u.


----------



## Embratt

We lost our little Sadie today. She was daddy's little girl and will be terribly missed. We are guessing it was cancer but will never know. Nor will we know her age as she _adopted us_ as an adult cat over 4 years ago. She was Bandit's (who we lost last year) best friend so we are sure she is with him now. Goodbye sweet little girl.


----------



## kookai-lola

^ I am sorry to hear about your loss but I hope Sadie finds Bandit at the Rainbow Bridge so they can be together once again... Big Hugs


----------



## DenimShopaholic

We lost our beloved cat, Dakoda, yesterday, at age 17.  Our hearts are  broken, yet we know we did the right thing for her by releasing her from her pain.

She was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago, but continued to fight and be the persnickety princess that she always was. It was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do, but I know we will be reunited again someday.

She had the most beautiful and loving spirit, and the most comical "cattitude" I've ever seen.  We will miss her dearly, but take comfort in knowing that she rests in peace and has joined her sisters at the Rainbow Bridge.

We will always love you, Kody-girl.


----------



## roxies_mom

DenimShopaholic said:


> We lost our beloved cat, Dakoda, yesterday, at age 17. Our hearts are broken, yet we know we did the right thing for her by releasing her from her pain.
> 
> She was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago, but continued to fight and be the persnickety princess that she always was. It was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do, but I know we will be reunited again someday.
> 
> She had the most beautiful and loving spirit, and the most comical "cattitude" I've ever seen. We will miss her dearly, but take comfort in knowing that she rests in peace and has joined her sisters at the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> We will always love you, Kody-girl.


 
I am so sorry for your loss.  I to had to make a similar decision not long ago.  At least you know that you did the right thing, even though it is so difficult to live with.  I'm sure she had a wonderful life with you and you have the memories until you meet again.......


----------



## roxies_mom

Embratt said:


> We lost our little Sadie today. She was daddy's little girl and will be terribly missed. We are guessing it was cancer but will never know. Nor will we know her age as she _adopted us_ as an adult cat over 4 years ago. She was Bandit's (who we lost last year) best friend so we are sure she is with him now. Goodbye sweet little girl.


 
So sorry for your loss........she was blessed to have found you....I hope you can take comfort in knowing that you gave her a wonderful life while she was with you......I do believe you will be reunited with her and Bandit someday at the rainbow bridge......


----------



## ChiChi143

My sweet Tommy passed away at home early this morning.  He was 17 years old and I got him when I was 6.  He will be missed greatly, but he's in a better place now with his buddy Tasha that passed away a couple of years ago


----------



## roxies_mom

ChiChi143 said:


> My sweet Tommy passed away at home early this morning. He was 17 years old and I got him when I was 6. He will be missed greatly, but he's in a better place now with his buddy Tasha that passed away a couple of years ago


 
What a sweet boy......I'm so sorry for your loss.......keep your memories close to your heart, he will always be with you....until you meet him again...........Blessings......


----------



## couture_addict

ChiChi143 said:


> My sweet Tommy passed away at home early this morning. He was 17 years old and I got him when I was 6. He will be missed greatly, but he's in a better place now with his buddy Tasha that passed away a couple of years ago


 
Oh I am so sorry for your loss  It's wonderful that you had 17 years with him - I'm sure he loved you very much.


----------



## Embratt

I am so sorry that you lost little Tommy. I've gone through this many times and I feel your pain.



ChiChi143 said:


> My sweet Tommy passed away at home early this morning. He was 17 years old and I got him when I was 6. He will be missed greatly, but he's in a better place now with his buddy Tasha that passed away a couple of years ago


----------



## ChiChi143

^ Thank you everyone


----------



## Embratt

I am so sorry you lost Dakoda.  I have lost two cats to cancer and I know what you are going through. Be thankful you had her for so many years and keep all the good memories you have of her close to your heart.



DenimShopaholic said:


> We lost our beloved cat, Dakoda, yesterday, at age 17. Our hearts are broken, yet we know we did the right thing for her by releasing her from her pain.
> 
> She was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago, but continued to fight and be the persnickety princess that she always was. It was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do, but I know we will be reunited again someday.
> 
> She had the most beautiful and loving spirit, and the most comical "cattitude" I've ever seen. We will miss her dearly, but take comfort in knowing that she rests in peace and has joined her sisters at the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> We will always love you, Kody-girl.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

roxies_mom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I to had to make a similar decision not long ago. At least you know that you did the right thing, even though it is so difficult to live with. I'm sure she had a wonderful life with you and you have the memories until you meet again.......


 
Thank you so much for your kind words..I really appreciate it. No matter how many times you go through this (this was the third time...) it never gets any easier. Your words picked me up a bit when I was feeling low, so thank you.

I am also sorry to hear of your recent loss.  I am so glad we all have a place here to come and support each other.

I love TPF


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Embratt said:


> I am so sorry you lost Dakoda. I have lost two cats to cancer and I know what you are going through. Be thankful you had her for so many years and keep all the good memories you have of her close to your heart.


 
Thanks to you also, Embratt, for your kindness. It was so hard to let her go, but I know we did the right thing.  I couldn't bear to think of her in pain any longer. With the exception of the past few weeks, she was very healthy her entire life, and never had to be on any long-term meds until this last diagnosis.

Every day she brought me joy, and kept everyone around her laughing with her antics, even at 17.  We joked with her when she turned 16, saying it was time to get her driver's license!


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

These remembrances are all so beautiful, but each one of them makes me want to cry hysterically!  I wish animals were immortal sometimes.


----------



## KristyDarling

I found this beautiful poem today. I hope it helps those who are in the process of letting a beloved 4-legged family member go.

SPECIAL GIFT

You're giving me a special gift,
So sorrowfully endowed,
And through these last few cherished days, Your courage makes me proud.

But really, love is knowing
When your best friend is in pain,
And understanding earthly acts
Will only be in vain.

So looking deep into your eyes,
Beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic, that will
Once more make me whole.

The strength that you possess,
Is why I look to you today,
To do this thing that must be done,
For it's the only way.

That strength is why I've followed you,
And chose you as my friend,
And why I've loved you all these years...
My partner 'til the end.

Please, understand just what this gift,
You're giving, means to me,
It gives me back the strength I've lost, And all my dignity.

You take a stand on my behalf,
For that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
For I believe it too.

So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel,
The courage that's within you,
To now grant me this appeal.

Cut the leash that holds me here,
Dear friend, and let me run,
Once more a strong and steady dog,
My pain and struggle done.

And don't despair my passing,
For I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
And memory I'll stay.

I'll be there watching over you,
Your ever faithful friend,
And in your memories I'll run,
...a young dog once again.

Author Unknown


----------



## kookai-lola

^ that is a beautiful poem that made me cry - but in a good way... I still miss my beloved pug but letting her go was the kindest thing I could have done for her and this poem reaffirms the love I still have for her in my heart...


----------



## aaallabama

ChiChi143 said:


> My sweet Tommy passed away at home early this morning.  He was 17 years old and I got him when I was 6.  He will be missed greatly, but he's in a better place now with his buddy Tasha that passed away a couple of years ago



*
^^ i'm so sorry Chi-Chi (((hugs)))*


----------



## aaallabama

KristyDarling said:


> I found this beautiful poem today. I hope it helps those who are in the process of letting a beloved 4-legged family member go.
> 
> SPECIAL GIFT
> 
> You're giving me a special gift,
> So sorrowfully endowed,
> And through these last few cherished days, Your courage makes me proud.
> 
> But really, love is knowing
> When your best friend is in pain,
> And understanding earthly acts
> Will only be in vain.
> 
> So looking deep into your eyes,
> Beyond, into your soul,
> I see in you the magic, that will
> Once more make me whole.
> 
> The strength that you possess,
> Is why I look to you today,
> To do this thing that must be done,
> For it's the only way.
> 
> That strength is why I've followed you,
> And chose you as my friend,
> And why I've loved you all these years...
> My partner 'til the end.
> 
> Please, understand just what this gift,
> You're giving, means to me,
> It gives me back the strength I've lost, And all my dignity.
> 
> You take a stand on my behalf,
> For that is what friends do.
> And know that what you do is right,
> For I believe it too.
> 
> So one last time, I breathe your scent,
> And through your hand I feel,
> The courage that's within you,
> To now grant me this appeal.
> 
> Cut the leash that holds me here,
> Dear friend, and let me run,
> Once more a strong and steady dog,
> My pain and struggle done.
> 
> And don't despair my passing,
> For I won't be far away,
> Forever here, within your heart,
> And memory I'll stay.
> 
> I'll be there watching over you,
> Your ever faithful friend,
> And in your memories I'll run,
> ...a young dog once again.
> 
> Author Unknown



*^^ that's so beautiful (*cry*)*


----------



## glitterglo

OMG so sad and yet so true.  My heart goes out to everyone who has lost a pet.  I can't even think about losing my Roxy without getting emotional.


----------



## Irishgal

ChiChi143 said:


> My sweet Tommy passed away at home early this morning. He was 17 years old and I got him when I was 6. He will be missed greatly, but he's in a better place now with his buddy Tasha that passed away a couple of years ago


 

Oh, I just saw this. Your little doggie lived a long life! What many life changes you must have been through with him at your side. So sorry.


----------



## bravorodrig

Hello everyone.  I never expected to post anything here, but it 's suddenly my turn.  Last sunday my husbannd found a little puppy on a shooting range.  When he went tto get him when they were done the puppy was nowhere to be found.   He got home and  was completly broken up about it.  I told him we would get him the next morning.  The owners of the range told me there were 4 pups, but hubby insisted it was only one.

We got there the next morning and found four puppies.  All skin and bones, scared, and sick.  We took them to the vet and all were checked out.  One of them had parvo and hookworm, so they all had it.  We had the sickest one put to sleep and asked them to save the other three.  We were going to keep the one hubby saw first and find homes for the others (we already had homes lined up).  We had some home maybe all three would make it or at least one to bring home to our beagles.  

Our kids got sicker and sicker...the vet put ours down first on wednesday night and called thursday morning to tell hubby the othe two were in really bad shape.  For 3 days we loved these puppies and cared for them.  We visited them and talked to them.  But well, all four are free of pain.  They spent their last days here warm and fed.  They gave us much more than we gave them.  They let us experience a love we've never known before and the pain that comes with it.

Here are our little ones.  We gave them names and called them by them.  they recognized our voices and looked for us when we went to visit them.  rest in peace my little angels.  Mom and dad love you and will be with you some day.





all huddled together





Angus, the one that went first





our little Ginnie, the only girl





Wolfie, we thought he'd make it





our little baby Red.  Dad still cries over loosing you....

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/our-monday-long-and-sad-440710.html
that's the link to the thread with the whole story on our rescues...


----------



## roxies_mom

bravorodrig said:


> Hello everyone. I never expected to post anything here, but it 's suddenly my turn. Last sunday my husbannd found a little puppy on a shooting range. When he went tto get him when they were done the puppy was nowhere to be found. He got home and was completly broken up about it. I told him we would get him the next morning. The owners of the range told me there were 4 pups, but hubby insisted it was only one.
> 
> We got there the next morning and found four puppies. All skin and bones, scared, and sick. We took them to the vet and all were checked out. One of them had parvo and hookworm, so they all had it. We had the sickest one put to sleep and asked them to save the other three. We were going to keep the one hubby saw first and find homes for the others (we already had homes lined up). We had some home maybe all three would make it or at least one to bring home to our beagles.
> 
> Our kids got sicker and sicker...the vet put ours down first on wednesday night and called thursday morning to tell hubby the othe two were in really bad shape. For 3 days we loved these puppies and cared for them. We visited them and talked to them. But well, all four are free of pain. They spent their last days here warm and fed. They gave us much more than we gave them. They let us experience a love we've never known before and the pain that comes with it.
> 
> Here are our little ones. We gave them names and called them by them. they recognized our voices and looked for us when we went to visit them. rest in peace my little angels. Mom and dad love you and will be with you some day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all huddled together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angus, the one that went first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our little Ginnie, the only girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, we thought he'd make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our little baby Red. Dad still cries over loosing you....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/our-monday-long-and-sad-440710.html
> that's the link to the thread with the whole story on our rescues...


 
Your story made me cry.  You and dh are such warm and caring people.... God bless you both for taking such good care of those babies and loving them so much even though it was only for a short time.  The pain of your loss will get easier over time, but your love for those babies will live on forever.....they will remember the love and happiness that you gave them and they will find you at the Rainbow Bridge...............Blessings to you both..........


----------



## MonkeyGirl

this was my baby sheba. i dont relaly know when this was taken but she had to be put down in january of 2006 i think. i miss her so much. i was looking through old photos tonight and she kept popping up. i started crying. she was the first loved one i had ever known to die.
R.I.P Sheba 
*pic not working sorry. i will figure it out.
sorry for the huge pic the attachment wouldnt work


----------



## snooky137

Still missing my pack of dogs.  I think about them often and will see them at the rainbow bridge some day.

Lex (left) - 14 years old- RIP Apr 08
Snooky (middle) - 16 years old- RIP Aug 06
Maddy (right) - 13 years old - RIP Aug 07

It was a rough year and a half.  I miss them.

I see their spirits in my new dogs adopted in May 07 and Aug 08.


----------



## AnimalCrackers

My beautiful baby boy, George, was put to sleep yesterday.



I remember the day I got you, it was the Christmas after I turned 7.  My parents put me in the car and told me we were going somewhere to get my present, but it was a surprise.  I was overjoyed when we pulled up to the animal shelter.  I was going to get my first pet!  My sister and my parents and I spent hours playing with all the animals, but my eyes kept returning to you.  When it came time to choose, I knew it was you I would take home, and my sister chose your cage-mate, so you would never have to be separated.  But the crazy, unpronounceable name taped to your cage just didn't suit you, so George you became!

You've been the light in my eyes ever since.  You were always a grumpy boy, but never to me!  You were always happy in my lap, always patient when I picked you up, always warming my toes when I slept, always returning my kisses with your sweet little nose on my forehead.  Many other pets have come and gone through my life, but you will always be my first love.  

I could tell for a while now that your health was beginning to fail you.  I've been trying to prepare myself this for months.  But no amount of forethought could strengthen me for the call I received yesterday.  You were at the vet, and you were suffering.  Your lungs were filling with fluid, and I needed to make a hard decision.  When I got to the vet's office, I was already well into my tears.  The doctor offered me one last night with you, but I knew I couldn't prolong your suffering for my sake.  I signed the papers and she gave you a sedative.  She left the room so we could have a few more minutes together.  I held you and petted you and hoped that I was making the right decision.  Too soon, the vet returned to give you your final injection.  I held you as you died, and I felt the moment you finally slipped away from me forever.

This is so much harder than I ever imagined it to be.  My heart truly broke today, when I went to feed the rest of the kitties, and realized I had gotten out one too many food dishes.  I know that your memory is never one that will leave me, only that the sadness and tears will hopefully lessen with time, and that only the happy memories will remain.  The last 15 years with you have been a true gift, one which will never be taken for granted.  I miss you so much, my beautiful baby boy.  I always will.

I love you, George.


----------



## roxies_mom

AnimalCrackers said:


> My beautiful baby boy, George, was put to sleep yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the day I got you, it was the Christmas after I turned 7. My parents put me in the car and told me we were going somewhere to get my present, but it was a surprise. I was overjoyed when we pulled up to the animal shelter. I was going to get my first pet! My sister and my parents and I spent hours playing with all the animals, but my eyes kept returning to you. When it came time to choose, I knew it was you I would take home, and my sister chose your cage-mate, so you would never have to be separated. But the crazy, unpronounceable name taped to your cage just didn't suit you, so George you became!
> 
> You've been the light in my eyes ever since. You were always a grumpy boy, but never to me! You were always happy in my lap, always patient when I picked you up, always warming my toes when I slept, always returning my kisses with your sweet little nose on my forehead. Many other pets have come and gone through my life, but you will always be my first love.
> 
> I could tell for a while now that your health was beginning to fail you. I've been trying to prepare myself this for months. But no amount of forethought could strengthen me for the call I received yesterday. You were at the vet, and you were suffering. Your lungs were filling with fluid, and I needed to make a hard decision. When I got to the vet's office, I was already well into my tears. The doctor offered me one last night with you, but I knew I couldn't prolong your suffering for my sake. I signed the papers and she gave you a sedative. She left the room so we could have a few more minutes together. I held you and petted you and hoped that I was making the right decision. Too soon, the vet returned to give you your final injection. I held you as you died, and I felt the moment you finally slipped away from me forever.
> 
> This is so much harder than I ever imagined it to be. My heart truly broke today, when I went to feed the rest of the kitties, and realized I had gotten out one too many food dishes. I know that your memory is never one that will leave me, only that the sadness and tears will hopefully lessen with time, and that only the happy memories will remain. The last 15 years with you have been a true gift, one which will never be taken for granted. I miss you so much, my beautiful baby boy. I always will.
> 
> I love you, George.


 
What a lovely story you told...it's so obvious how much you love George, and believe me, he knew it.  I feel your pain and am so sorry for your loss.  Never second guess what you did.....I hope knowing that George is now healthy and happy will make this difficult time a little easier for you.  Your pain will ease with time, but those happy memories will live on forever.   One day you will see George, he will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge...until then, may God bless and keep you.......


----------



## BagAngel

I am so sorry for your pain. Please take consolation in the fact that you gave George such a wonderful life!


----------



## *suzi*

Animalcrackers - It sounds like you really loved George and truly showed him by not allowing him to suffer another moment. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## aaallabama

^^ i'm so sorry AnimalCrackers, i went thru the same thing with my beloved 16 & 1/2 year old bichon boy on december 19th...he was truly suffering for the 1st time after years of medical issues & there was no way out...friends suggested i spend one more night with him, but somehow i knew better...letting him go was the hardest & most painful experience of my life...and my heart's breaking for you & your precious george, because i know how it feels...all i can promise you, is that while you'll always miss him, but it does get easier over time...sending you lots of love & (((hugs)))


----------



## Sweetpea83

snooky137 said:


> Still missing my pack of dogs.  I think about them often and will see them at the rainbow bridge some day.
> 
> Lex (left) - 14 years old- RIP Apr 08
> Snooky (middle) - 16 years old- RIP Aug 06
> Maddy (right) - 13 years old - RIP Aug 07
> 
> It was a rough year and a half.  I miss them.
> 
> I see their spirits in my new dogs adopted in May 07 and Aug 08.




What a beautiful photo.


----------



## crochetbella

My heart goes out to all of you who have lost your loved ones. 

I dreaded this day for so long but Saturday we had to say goodbye to our precious Bailey.  He was DH and my baby for 13 years.  My heart is so broken and I can't believe he's gone.  He was our whole world.  He was the best dog ever and was always there for us giving us so much love.  He'll be in our hearts forever. 
Here are some pics of my baby boy in better times. I miss him so much.


----------



## roxies_mom

crochetbella said:


> My heart goes out to all of you who have lost your loved ones.
> 
> I dreaded this day for so long but Saturday we had to say goodbye to our precious Bailey. He was DH and my baby for 13 years. My heart is so broken and I can't believe he's gone. He was our whole world. He was the best dog ever and was always there for us giving us so much love. He'll be in our hearts forever.
> Here are some pics of my baby boy in better times. I miss him so much.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.  That is the hardest thing ever to do.....you are right, he will always be in your hearts............you gave him much happiness and he will be there for you at the rainbow bridge!  Blessings........


----------



## aaallabama

crochetbella said:


> My heart goes out to all of you who have lost your loved ones.
> 
> I dreaded this day for so long but Saturday we had to say goodbye to our precious Bailey. He was DH and my baby for 13 years. My heart is so broken and I can't believe he's gone. He was our whole world. He was the best dog ever and was always there for us giving us so much love. He'll be in our hearts forever.
> Here are some pics of my baby boy in better times. I miss him so much.


 
^^ i'm so sorry sweetie, i completely understand your pain...our beloved bichon boy, who we put to sleep in december, was my whole world too...we don't have children & he was my baby for almost 17 years...sending lots & lots of (((hugs))) to you


----------



## clevercat

crochetbella said:


> My heart goes out to all of you who have lost your loved ones.
> 
> I dreaded this day for so long but Saturday we had to say goodbye to our precious Bailey. He was DH and my baby for 13 years. My heart is so broken and I can't believe he's gone. He was our whole world. He was the best dog ever and was always there for us giving us so much love. He'll be in our hearts forever.
> Here are some pics of my baby boy in better times. I miss him so much.


 

I am so very sorry for your loss. You'll never forget him, but the pain becomes easier to bear and the time will come when you'll be able to think of Bailey with smiles. I really am very sorry.


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you so much clevercat, aaallabama, and roxies_mom.


----------



## snooky137

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a beautiful photo.




Thank you.


----------



## snooky137

crochetbella said:


> My heart goes out to all of you who have lost your loved ones.
> 
> I dreaded this day for so long but Saturday we had to say goodbye to our precious Bailey.  He was DH and my baby for 13 years.  My heart is so broken and I can't believe he's gone.  He was our whole world.  He was the best dog ever and was always there for us giving us so much love.  He'll be in our hearts forever.
> Here are some pics of my baby boy in better times. I miss him so much.



Very sorry for your loss.  Makes me teary remembering how hard it was for us too.  Hang in there!


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you Snooky


----------



## annemerrick

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved pet....crochetbella and animal crackers.


----------



## zoesma

Well,,,,today i came home to find my dog Max had died in his sleep ,,,he was 15 years old and a 21st birthday present from my parents...he has moved with me ,,,seen me get married,,,have three babies ....i keep looking in his spot and think he will be there....so sad when a big part of your life is gone in a second...he is now with his "sister" coco my gorgeous boxer who I had to put to sleep three years ago....


----------



## roxies_mom

zoesma said:


> Well,,,,today i came home to find my dog Max had died in his sleep ,,,he was 15 years old and a 21st birthday present from my parents...he has moved with me ,,,seen me get married,,,have three babies ....i keep looking in his spot and think he will be there....so sad when a big part of your life is gone in a second...he is now with his "sister" coco my gorgeous boxer who I had to put to sleep three years ago....


 
Oh xoesma........I am so sorry for your loss.  I know Max had a wonderful, happy life with you and shared so many milestones.  Time will heal your pain, and he will always be in your heart.......until to see him and Coco at the Rainbow Bridge.....God bless......


----------



## Mia Bella

crochetbella said:


> My heart goes out to all of you who have lost your loved ones.
> 
> I dreaded this day for so long but Saturday we had to say goodbye to our precious Bailey.  He was DH and my baby for 13 years.  My heart is so broken and I can't believe he's gone.  He was our whole world.  He was the best dog ever and was always there for us giving us so much love.  He'll be in our hearts forever.
> Here are some pics of my baby boy in better times. I miss him so much.



:cry: *crochetbella*, I am so sorry for your loss. Bailey was such a handsome boy and he looks so sweet and loving in your pictures. You are very fortunate to have had the pleasure of being his best friend and Mama for 13 years! He's resting in peace now away from aches and pains and sorrow. Be assured he'll always be with you in spirit.


----------



## Mia Bella

zoesma said:


> Well,,,,today i came home to find my dog Max had died in his sleep ,,,he was 15 years old and a 21st birthday present from my parents...he has moved with me ,,,seen me get married,,,have three babies ....i keep looking in his spot and think he will be there....so sad when a big part of your life is gone in a second...he is now with his "sister" coco my gorgeous boxer who I had to put to sleep three years ago....



What a wonderful life he must have had seeing you grow up and mature, all the while filling your home with people who would love him and that he could love back.  I am sure that Max's life was so enriched and fulfilled that even during his final hours he was happy. May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## BagAngel

So sorry Zoesma, I know how hard this must be for you.


----------



## zoesma

thank you ladies,,,i am so happy with all the support on these boards over the last few days...there are some unbelievable people on here with big hearts,,,,


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ (((hugs))) to you zoesma*


----------



## dallas

Today is the first anniversary of the death of my darling, Chance. 




I miss her so much and her beautiful, smiling face will never be forgotten.


----------



## zoesma

i know how you feel dallas,,,i always remember the death of coco and now unfortunately max....my heart goes out to you...


----------



## roxies_mom

dallas said:


> Today is the first anniversary of the death of my darling, Chance.
> 
> View attachment 761816
> 
> 
> I miss her so much and her beautiful, smiling face will never be forgotten.


 
So sorry for your loss Dallas...........she will always be in your heart........


----------



## dallas

Thank you for your kind words *zoesma* and *roxies_mom*.


----------



## irishlass1029

My sweet Ebbie


----------



## roxies_mom

irishlass1029 said:


> My sweet Ebbie


 
Irishlass, so sorry for your loss.  Ebbie looks so sweet.  It's so hard when we lose our pets....they will always be in our hearts....and waiting for us at the Rainbow Bridge..........Blessings.............


----------



## zoesma

so sorry about ebbie...he looks like he was such a happy dog....my heart goes out to you...


----------



## BagAngel

dallas said:


> Today is the first anniversary of the death of my darling, Chance.
> 
> View attachment 761816
> 
> 
> I miss her so much and her beautiful, smiling face will never be forgotten.


 

So sorry Dallas, I know how you feel!


----------



## kate83675

My girl Kate had to go on the 28th of April.  She was 15 1/2, we'd had her since she was 6 1/2 weeks old.  I still can't believe she's not here.  On Monday we thought she'd had a mild stroke, took her to the vet, got some meds, brought her home but she threw up her supper and the meds.  By the next morning we knew it was time because she could only walk in circles and her eyes were twitching.

The vet thought she had a brain tumor.  That would explain a couple of things but she didn't really show any real symptoms until that last morning.  She left us with her usual efficiency.

She was my first agility partner, I have three others here now who need to be trained and at least one of them will be able to compete but they'll never be Kate.  She was a black and white border collie from a litter bred for a dog to help their breeder train his cutting horses.  She had all the characteristics that make border collies so special. 

She knew she was smarter than me, a better athlete than me, better looking than me, and waaaay cooler I could ever be and I always knew it too.  She was fun and a true partner.  She actively competed until she was 13 1/2 so we had a long time together; I still haven't been able to make the shift to a dog who isn't her but now that she's gone on it's time.

If I could be anyone else in the world I'd want to be her.  

Suzanne


----------



## roxies_mom

kate83675 said:


> My girl Kate had to go on the 28th of April. She was 15 1/2, we'd had her since she was 6 1/2 weeks old. I still can't believe she's not here. On Monday we thought she'd had a mild stroke, took her to the vet, got some meds, brought her home but she threw up her supper and the meds. By the next morning we knew it was time because she could only walk in circles and her eyes were twitching.
> 
> The vet thought she had a brain tumor. That would explain a couple of things but she didn't really show any real symptoms until that last morning. She left us with her usual efficiency.
> 
> She was my first agility partner, I have three others here now who need to be trained and at least one of them will be able to compete but they'll never be Kate. She was a black and white border collie from a litter bred for a dog to help their breeder train his cutting horses. She had all the characteristics that make border collies so special.
> 
> She knew she was smarter than me, a better athlete than me, better looking than me, and waaaay cooler I could ever be and I always knew it too. She was fun and a true partner. She actively competed until she was 13 1/2 so we had a long time together; I still haven't been able to make the shift to a dog who isn't her but now that she's gone on it's time.
> 
> If I could be anyone else in the world I'd want to be her.
> 
> Suzanne


 
Suzanne,

I'm so sorry for your loss.  That's so sad....my girl Roxie had a stroke and the vet said it was time.....(she was 16 and I got her when she was just 6 weeks old too)....she was laying on my bed and I was stroking her, telling her it was ok to go.....she passed peacefully there with me.....Even though I have 3 other dogs, none will ever be my Roxie girl......

Kate had a wonderful life with you and I know how much it hurts....but as time passes the pain will lessen.  Remember her as that happy wonderful girl and know that she is now healthy again and playing with new friends until the day she meets you at the Rainbow Bridge.....

Blessings...............Lindy


----------



## boomie

Omg Suzanne, how heart wrenching!  My heart just broke for you and your sweet Kate!  So sudden!  It's just not fair, whether it's a long, painful decline or so sudden you have no real chance to say goodbye!  My sympathies..and as roxies_mom said, she's in good company now, with my Boomer, Roxie and many other sweet pups, happy and pain-free.


----------



## zoesma

i am so sorry for your loss suzanne...it sounds like you and Kate had such a wonderful relationship and it is obvious how much you loved her....my heart goes out to you...


----------



## kate83675

Thank you for your kindness, I really appreciate the sympathy.  She was my once in a lifetime girl.  I was always so happy she let me hang out with her   I know all of you know how I feel and that makes a big difference.

It was sudden but I'd been praying that she could go quickly when it was time but I'd hoped it would be in her sleep.  I'd been complaining for a while that the Subaru Forester was too small with 4 border collies and I wanted a 3 row seat Highlander.  We brought the Highlander home on a Thursday and she left us on Tuesday morning.  It was as if she waited to help me get the Highlander then her work was done so she could go.

I hate calling it "put down" I like to think their time here is shorter than our's and they just have to go on ahead of us.  When Kate was lying on the table after the doctor had given her the shot I told her "go on" which is what I said when we were at the end of an agility course and I wanted her to go ahead of me over the obstacles on her own to the finish line.


----------



## zoesma

your post made me cry...because i feel your pain,,,,i had to put my boxer down three years ago and i still cry over that to this day,,,BUT,,,the one thing that i have to say is that it was my responsibility to take her out of her suffering,,,to keep her around would have been for me and not for her...i am sure that you did what was best for Kate and although it doesnt help to ease the pain,,you did what you had to do because you loved her so much....
i hate to call it "putting down" or "putting to sleep" too...i prefer to call it "setting free".......free from pain and done in love.....
you were a wonderful mom to Kate....she lived a long life because of you....i am sure that if there is a doggie heaven or a rainbow bridge (and i hope there is !!) she is right there looking down on you and waiting for you to play with her once again....


----------



## kate83675

_I found this somewhere and like it, even better than Rainbow Bridge. Thought maybe you all wouldn't mind if I share it with you.
_

_"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan."

"The Once Again Prince" by Irving Townsend_


----------



## clevercat

kate83675 said:


> _I found this somewhere and like it, even better than Rainbow Bridge. Thought maybe you all wouldn't mind if I share it with you.
> _
> 
> _*"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan."*
> 
> "The Once Again Prince" by Irving Townsend_


 
That's beautiful, made me cry, thinking about my cat Clydie who died in January.

I am very sorry for your loss.
I know I found a huge amount of comfort here and I hope you will, too.


----------



## zoesma

i love that quote,,,it is simple,,,and at the same time speaks volumes...


----------



## BagAngel

So very sorry for your loss Kate. That is a lovely quote & so very true!


----------



## olialm1

I had to say bye to my Westie, Max a few days ago. He was put down on May 22 because of internal bleeding which made breathing nearly impossible for him. 

I will miss you forever! I remember the day I picked you out, and I'm glad I did because the last 11 years were filled with happy memories because of you. I love you Max


----------



## roxies_mom

olialm1 said:


> I had to say bye to my Westie, Max a few days ago. He was put down on May 22 because of internal bleeding which made breathing nearly impossible for him.
> 
> I will miss you forever! I remember the day I picked you out, and I'm glad I did because the last 11 years were filled with happy memories because of you. I love you Max


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.  Max is such a cute little man.....He had 11 wonderful years with you and now you've let him go to play at the Rainbow Bridge, he is now pain free and happily waiting  to meet you there someday.........until then, remember happy times....your pain will get easier but he will never be forgotten and will always be in your heart.........God Bless...........


----------



## boomie

I'm so sorry about Max   Rest in peace Max!  My condolences!


----------



## kate83675

I'm so sorry about little Max, I know you miss him terribly but he's still with you in your heart. He'll never really leave you.  He was lucky to have someone like you to love and care for him.  He looks like a cute, fun little guy.


----------



## frenchiefan

My sweet Frenchie passed away this morning.  I am so heartbroken. We enjoyed sharing her life with her for a wonderful 11 years, but it was still too short of a time.  I will miss her terribly.

*"Eephus"* (DH picked the namesince I got to choose her color. Eephus is a baseball pitch. He claims to have gotten back at me b/c he preferred Brindle, but in the end - her color and name were perfect, just like she was)...

April 18, 1998 - June 3, 2009


----------



## boomie

Oh no, I am so sorry   Look at that sweet face!  Awww, my condolences...rest in peace Eephus.  She's in good company now, with many of our beloved pets.


----------



## kookai-lola

frenchiefan said:


> My sweet Frenchie passed away this morning. I am so heartbroken. We enjoyed sharing her life with her for a wonderful 11 years, but it was still too short of a time. I will miss her terribly.
> 
> *"Eephus"* (DH picked the namesince I got to choose her color. Eephus is a baseball pitch. He claims to have gotten back at me b/c he preferred Brindle, but in the end - her color and name were perfect, just like she was)...
> 
> April 18, 1998 - June 3, 2009


 
What a sweetie Eephus looked like. I am so sorry for your loss and I totally agree that it seems we never get enough time with our beloved animals...


----------



## frenchiefan

Thank you for your kind words.

It was so hard this morning...popped up to "go down and let the dog out".  Tears just came pouring out again when the realization hit that we have no dog to let out anymore.  She had been with us since when we built this house and a day in this house hasn't gone by without our routin...until today.


----------



## roxies_mom

frenchiefan said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> It was so hard this morning...popped up to "go down and let the dog out". Tears just came pouring out again when the realization hit that we have no dog to let out anymore. She had been with us since when we built this house and a day in this house hasn't gone by without our routin...until today.


 
Aw, frenchiefan, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know what you mean about your routine.......as hard as it is right now, believe me, it will get easier.  You will never forget her and she will always be in your heart until the day you meet again at the Rainbow Bridge......God Bless........


----------



## grace04

Frenchiefan, I am so very sorry for your loss.  I lost my beloved cat Bailey in February, so the emotions you are feeling now are still very fresh for me.  I have found that by now I can at least go a few days without getting too upset, but some days are still hard.  But I know that it is going to get easier, and that he'll always be in my heart, just as your Eephus will always be in your heart.

Please have faith that no matter how badly you feel right now, it's going to get better.  Just like  Roxie's_mom said, your boy is waiting for you, and you will be reunited.


----------



## Loquita

I just opened this thread and am crying the hardest i have cried in many months.

*frenchiefan*, my sincere condolences to you.  I too have had a dog that I loved dearly pass away a few years ago, and cried my heart out for days afterwards...and still remember her all of the time, she was such a sweet girl.  Give yourself time to grieve, and just as importantly, time to remember all of the joy that your pup brought to the family.  We are so privileged that these animals chose us, of that I am sure.


----------



## bellapsyd

my sweet baby bunny Bella. 6.11.09 2 pm. May you binky free and know I love you. Watching you go to sleep forever was the hardest thing I have had to do. ever.


----------



## roxies_mom

bellapsyd said:


> my sweet baby bunny Bella. 6.11.09 2 pm. May you binky free and know I love you. Watching you go to sleep forever was the hardest thing I have had to do. ever.


 

I'm so sorry for your loss.......Bella knew you loved her.....and she will forever be in your heart.   God Bless................


----------



## PagePT11

Last sunday my 18 year old orange tabby Frisky was hit by a car just down the street from my house. Although his injuries were too much to overcome some kind neighbors took him to the animal hospital were he was later euthanized. He lived a good long life and my parents and I will miss him dearly. Here's a picture of me and Frisky in our younger days.


----------



## boomie

Oh no!  That's so awful!  He made it all the way to 18 for that to happen   How sad...my condolences!


----------



## roxies_mom

PagePT11 said:


> Last sunday my 18 year old orange tabby Frisky was hit by a car just down the street from my house. Although his injuries were too much to overcome some kind neighbors took him to the animal hospital were he was later euthanized. He lived a good long life and my parents and I will miss him dearly. Here's a picture of me and Frisky in our younger days.


 

What a nice picture and it's wonderful you have that remembrance.  I am so sorry for your loss.  He will be waiting for you, pain free and happy at the Rainbow Bridge.......Blessings to you and your family.........


----------



## Loquita

PagePT11 said:


> Last sunday my 18 year old orange tabby Frisky was hit by a car just down the street from my house. Although his injuries were too much to overcome some kind neighbors took him to the animal hospital were he was later euthanized. He lived a good long life and my parents and I will miss him dearly. Here's a picture of me and Frisky in our younger days.



Oh, *Page*, I am so sorry...how wonderful that your beloved kitty was able to be with you for 18 years at least...I hope that he didn't suffer for long in the end, and that you find some comfort in your memories and your gorgeous photo.

 (I also used to have an orange tabby named Frisky, by the way -- and like your cat, he was very well loved!) Hugs to you!


----------



## Loquita

bellapsyd said:


> my sweet baby bunny Bella. 6.11.09 2 pm. May you binky free and know I love you. Watching you go to sleep forever was the hardest thing I have had to do. ever.



I am so sorry!!  I have been on the bunny chat thread and remember how very much you love your bunnies and what sweet care you take of them.  Bless Bella, may she rest in peace.


----------



## olialm1

Losing a pet is so hard  I always try to avoid this part of the forum because it makes me miss my dog so much. It was a month yesterday. Boo.


----------



## lily25

please say a little prayer for our sweet angel...







*TOSHI, MOMMY WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU MY BABY DARLING*


----------



## roxies_mom

lily25 said:


> please say a little prayer for our sweet angel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOSHI, MOMMY WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU MY BABY DARLING*


 
I am so sorry for your loss.  I have been there and I know what you are going through.  Time will heal and the days will get easier...but Toshi will always be with you in your heart.  God Bless.......


----------



## boomie

lily25 said:


> please say a little prayer for our sweet angel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOSHI, MOMMY WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU MY BABY DARLING*


Toshi truly looks like an angel in that picture.  I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loquita

*lily*, what a gorgeous photo.  Toshi was so beautiful, and so well-loved!!  I will most certainly say a prayer for Toshi and all of you in her family.


----------



## superBag

I have been really avoiding this thread.. well its been a year:cry: since she left me... i miss you paris...hugs and kisses from mommy...


----------



## pandora junkie

Our family member Sally passed away yesterday. She was 14 years old and I'm devastated. I never imagined it could be so hard.


----------



## roxies_mom

pandora junkie said:


> Our family member Sally passed away yesterday. She was 14 years old and I'm devastated. I never imagined it could be so hard.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.  God bless you and your family.


----------



## roxies_mom

superBag said:


> I have been really avoiding this thread.. well its been a year:cry: since she left me... i miss you paris...hugs and kisses from mommy...


 
Aw, rest in peace sweet Paris....you will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge.  Blessings...............


----------



## lily25

pandora junkie said:


> Our family member Sally passed away yesterday. She was 14 years old and I'm devastated. I never imagined it could be so hard.



I feel your pain, it is hard to believe it when they are gone, and even harder to share this pain, because not everyone has a pet or feels the way we do for our darlings.
RIP Sally... Please play with my Toshi...He is a good boy.

*
superBag* I'm so sorry... RIP Paris...

Good God, I'm so sad... I'm crying so hard right now, it's been 2 weeks + since my baby is gone, and I miss him sooo much, my antidepressants were working the first few days, but now I'm worse, I keep thinking of him, especially the series of events when he died... It's so hard, so hard, I want him back.


----------



## roxies_mom

lily25 said:


> I feel your pain, it is hard to believe it when they are gone, and even harder to share this pain, because not everyone has a pet or feels the way we do for our darlings.
> RIP Sally... Please play with my Toshi...He is a good boy.
> 
> 
> *superBag* I'm so sorry... RIP Paris...
> 
> Good God, I'm so sad... I'm crying so hard right now, it's been 2 weeks + since my baby is gone, and I miss him sooo much, my antidepressants were working the first few days, but now I'm worse, I keep thinking of him, especially the series of events when he died... It's so hard, so hard, I want him back.


 
Oh lily..........I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time.  I was the same way when I lost my Roxie......a certain song would come on the radio, I would look at her favorite chair, her toys......it's been almost 9 years for me, and I promise you, your pain will ease...........and he will be in your heart forever.  I still miss my girl every day, but it's not as hard.......I truely believe you will be reunited, he will meet you with tail wagging and love in his eyes knowing you loved him so.  God Bless you.....


----------



## pandora junkie

Lily25    Thank you for your kind words and thoughts.  I have shed so many tears since Sunday...I didn't think it was posssible.
Hanging on in there and just remembering the good 14 years we shared with our Golden retriever.


----------



## Voodoo

bellapsyd said:


> my sweet baby bunny Bella. 6.11.09 2 pm. May you binky free and know I love you. Watching you go to sleep forever was the hardest thing I have had to do. ever.


 

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bella.


----------



## Voodoo

lily25 said:


> please say a little prayer for our sweet angel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOSHI, MOMMY WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU MY BABY DARLING*


 
Oh, Lily I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry everyone here, for your sad sad losses.  I can't come to this thread because it makes me cry.

I want you folks to know I care, and hope you can get over your sorrow a little bit, but I just cannot look at the pictures and read your stories.  Many, many  to you all...


----------



## zoesma

i am so sorry for all the losses in the last week or so....my heart goes out to all of you that have lost your beloved babies.....I have been there twice myself and still have a heavy heart,,,,,BIG HUGS.....


----------



## superBag

Iam sorry for all  i know its really hard... hugs and kisses to all.. our babies are really proud of us for loving them sooooo much


----------



## clevercat

Six months ago yesterday since my Clydie passed on... still miss and love you, little man.
Hope you're at peace on the Bridge.....


----------



## cjy

Two weeks on Monday. My dear sweet Raleigh was winding down with Lymphoma. This time two weeks ago we were so upset at how hard her breathing was. I stayed up and cryed all that Saturday night.  So many of you sent the most amazing messages and I was, and still am so touched.
I go visit her grave and speak to her. I know she is at peace. She knew we loved her more than anything. It just hit me that two weeks ago I knew I only had a few days and I just loved all over her. I miss her so much. We will be getting a beagle rescue. He was abandoned and needs a good home. I want to honor Raleigh's memory because she adored dogs and she would want a doggie to have a chance at life. She would also want me to have a friend. She knew how much I have to give,she would want a doggie to have that chance.


----------



## boomie

Awww...the pic of her under the bed   Rest in peace little Raleigh.  Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## lily25

cjy said:


> Two weeks on Monday. My dear sweet Raleigh was winding down with Lymphoma. This time two weeks ago we were so upset at how hard her breathing was. I stayed up and cryed all that Saturday night.  So many of you sent the most amazing messages and I was, and still am so touched.
> I go visit her grave and speak to her. I know she is at peace. She knew we loved her more than anything. It just hit me that two weeks ago I knew I only had a few days and I just loved all over her. I miss her so much. We will be getting a beagle rescue. He was abandoned and needs a good home. I want to honor Raleigh's memory because she adored dogs and she would want a doggie to have a chance at life. She would also want me to have a friend. She knew how much I have to give,she would want a doggie to have that chance.



Oh *cjy*, so sorry for your loss, I'm proud of how brave you are! You are already rescuing a pup! I'm sure the pup will have the best home possible.

I can't even think of getting a new pup yet. I still feel my Toshi deserves some more grieving. Hubby says we should get a doggy soon but I still feel it is disloyal towards my baby.

*RIP Raleigh* and play with my angel on the rainbow bridge so he will not feel lonely, and tell him mommy really really loves him and misses him and cries every day.

*clevercat*, I'm so sorry hun, my Toshi loves kitties too, he will protect your *Clydie*. RIP Clydie...


----------



## Voodoo

cjy said:


> Two weeks on Monday. My dear sweet Raleigh was winding down with Lymphoma. This time two weeks ago we were so upset at how hard her breathing was. I stayed up and cryed all that Saturday night. So many of you sent the most amazing messages and I was, and still am so touched.
> I go visit her grave and speak to her. I know she is at peace. She knew we loved her more than anything. It just hit me that two weeks ago I knew I only had a few days and I just loved all over her. I miss her so much. We will be getting a beagle rescue. He was abandoned and needs a good home. I want to honor Raleigh's memory because she adored dogs and she would want a doggie to have a chance at life. She would also want me to have a friend. She knew how much I have to give,she would want a doggie to have that chance.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I'm thrilled to hear you are rescuing a new baby!


----------



## Voodoo

clevercat said:


> Six months ago yesterday since my Clydie passed on... still miss and love you, little man.
> Hope you're at peace on the Bridge.....


 
 It does take a long time to fell whole again. My heart goes out to you. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## boomie

lily25 said:


> I can't even think of getting a new pup yet. I still feel my Toshi deserves some more grieving. Hubby says we should get a doggy soon but I still feel it is disloyal towards my baby.


I got my second dog, Dusty, just one month after Boomer passed away.  I know some people think that is too early, but I reasoned that getting Dusty so soon was a testament to how much Boomer meant to me.  I simply couldn't be without a dog because I loved Boomer so much.  He was my first dog and we had bonded so strongly...after he passed away, I was so heartbroken and wasn't handling it well at all.  Dusty also helped me to grieve...when I miss Boomer, I call Dusty over and give him a big hug...it helps so much.

But...everyone is different.  I know some people who never got a pet again after theirs had passed away.  They never wanted to go through that loss again 

This thread is heartbreaking, when I first joined tPF, I would stay away...until I posted about Boomie.  It was therapeutic, in a way.

Rest in peace, all of our sweet pups and kitties!  I miss you Boomie!


----------



## lily25

Thanks for sharing your experience *Boomie*. Yes, this thread is very therapeutic. I can't express how much TPFers helped me go through this, all their nice comments and support mean loads to me. 

Toshi was my first dog too, and he came to our house quite unexpectedly because we didn't want to adopt a dog at the time. He helped me so much to get over my panic attacks and he was and still is my best friend in life. He is the one I can confide my deepest feelings. I miss him terribly but I still talk to him all the time. He is alive in my heart.

I know I will adopt again, but I'm still experiencing terrible ups and downs and I'm on antidepressants and anti anxiety drugs, so I don't think it's a good idea to rush into anything.


----------



## zoesma

i agree ...dont rush yourself...believe me you will know when it is time to get another dog...one day you will wake up and say...i miss having a furball in my life and you will go and find your next companion....for some of us we feel the need right away and for others the time comes later on.....


----------



## sweetdreamer16

this is sooo sad! =( 

but i like to think that all of them are together playing and being happy! and waiting for us


----------



## mv_envy

This was clearly one of the saddest days of my life. I will always miss you, i will always and forever love you!!!!!!


----------



## superBag

^ OMG im crying right now.... your baby is sooo cute :,( why cant our precious babies be unbreakable


----------



## lily25

*RIP Nala*, please play with my Toshi, and give him a big kiss from mommy...


----------



## olialm1

miss you max


----------



## madamefifi

Good-bye, Miss Smoosh-face Violet. I miss you so much. Give Mathilda a kiss for me when you see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## mrsklem14

My baby just passed away yesterday. I don't know what to do with my self. It seems like everywhere I look it reminds me of her. I hope I get through this...


----------



## roxies_mom

mrsklem14 said:


> My baby just passed away yesterday. I don't know what to do with my self. It seems like everywhere I look it reminds me of her. I hope I get through this...


 
Mrsklem....my heart breaks for you....I have been there, more than once.  I know how difficult it is right now, but please know that it will get easier....she will always be in your heart.......your pain will ease and and maybe someday you will even be ready to give another "baby" a home.....Remember, she is now healthy and happy, playing with all of our babies at the Rainbow Bridge.....one day, she will see you there and run to you, tail wagging, happy to see you again..........God bless.......


----------



## Necromancer

She looks so adorable, *mrsklem*. I hope your heart mends from your loss.


----------



## boomie

Scruffy was so cute, what a sweet face.  Rest in peace.


----------



## mv_envy

mrsklem14 said:


> My baby just passed away yesterday. I don't know what to do with my self. It seems like everywhere I look it reminds me of her. I hope I get through this...



my heart aches for you, i know the pain, and i know that no matter you will always think of her, it brought tears to my eyes because i just thought of my Nala that passed away almost 2 yrs ago and i still cry for her and have her pictures on my wall....


----------



## mv_envy

superBag said:


> ^ OMG im crying right now.... your baby is sooo cute :,( why cant our precious babies be unbreakable



i wish our babys would be unbreakable, the pain is so unbearable and only us animal lovers know how painful it is to loose a pet thats become more than family, anyone else doesnt understand and think we just over react.... I had never experimented death in my life until Nala, that clearly was one of the saddest days of my life...


----------



## mv_envy

olialm1 said:


> miss you max



im so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## mrsklem14

I just wanted to post one of Scruffy. She is so beautiful... I hope she is doing okay in heaven.

I was also wondering. Is it normal to feel like your pet is not gone. I just feel like she ran away or something. It's so hard to accept....


----------



## boomie

^^Yes...I felt the same way.  I couldn't believe Boomer was really really gone.  It took months before it hit me   I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mv_envy

yes it does feel like your gonna see them somewhere and that they are just away for the moment to soon return, but you know deeply that they are not going to come back, When my Nala passed away, I cried for months, I was so depressed, then 3 days after nala passed away we found out her parents had another litter, one who looked exacrtly like Nala!  i knew i had to have her because it was from same parents and that was the closest i could ever get to her!  Her mom had 3 babys and I kept them all, now they are my pride and Joy and those little rascals are gonna be almost two now. Its been that long and i still think of her and cry for her..


----------



## kookai-lola

^ Scruffy was adorable. Great pictures of you. I am so sorry for your loss. 

I think the grieving of a pet depends on the person but i miss lola terribly each day and it is coming up six months on Monday... with time it gets better but it's hard knowing you can't reach out and touch your best friend... but the good thing is knowing she is watching you from Heaven and waiting for you to be reunited with her one day.


----------



## clevercat

mrsklem14 said:


> I just wanted to post one of Scruffy. She is so beautiful... I hope she is doing okay in heaven.
> 
> I was also wondering. Is it normal to feel like your pet is not gone. I just feel like she ran away or something. It's so hard to accept....


 

Yes, completely normal. After Clydie passed away, I kept thinking I could hear or see him. It was heartbreaking.
I promise it will get better, even though it doesn't feel that way now.
Your Scruffy was a beautiful girl and she was so lucky to have such a long, happy life.


----------



## aaallabama

mrsklem14 said:


> I just wanted to post one of Scruffy. She is so beautiful... I hope she is doing okay in heaven.
> 
> I was also wondering. Is it normal to feel like your pet is not gone. I just feel like she ran away or something. It's so hard to accept....


_*
^^ scruffy's adorable (((hugs))) *_


----------



## aaallabama

mv_envy said:


> This was clearly one of the saddest days of my life. I will always miss you, i will always and forever love you!!!!!!



_*^^ i'm so sorry for your loss...*_ :cry:


----------



## mrsklem14

i found this poem.. it reminded me of scruff...
You can shed tears that she is gone, 
or you can smile because she has lived.
You can close your eyes and pray that she'll come back,
or you can open your eyes and see all she's left.
Your heart can be empty because you can't see her,
or you can be full of the love you shared.
You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday, 
or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.
You can remember her only that she is gone,
or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.
You can cry and close your mind, 
be empty and turn your back.
Or you can do what she'd want:
smile, open your eyes, love and go on.


----------



## Voodoo

mrsklem14 said:


> My baby just passed away yesterday. I don't know what to do with my self. It seems like everywhere I look it reminds me of her. I hope I get through this...


 
Sweetie, I'm so sorry you lost Scruffy.


----------



## aaallabama

mrsklem14 said:


> i found this poem.. it reminded me of scruff...
> You can shed tears that she is gone,
> or you can smile because she has lived.
> You can close your eyes and pray that she'll come back,
> or you can open your eyes and see all she's left.
> Your heart can be empty because you can't see her,
> or you can be full of the love you shared.
> You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
> or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.
> You can remember her only that she is gone,
> or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.
> You can cry and close your mind,
> be empty and turn your back.
> Or you can do what she'd want:
> smile, open your eyes, love and go on.


 
_*^^ awe, that's beautiful*_


----------



## frick&frack

this is exactly what I was saying.  love her, miss her, grieve for her, & let the love you shared be part of your future.

thinking of you...



mrsklem14 said:


> i found this poem.. it reminded me of scruff...
> You can shed tears that she is gone,
> or you can smile because she has lived.
> You can close your eyes and pray that she'll come back,
> or you can open your eyes and see all she's left.
> Your heart can be empty because you can't see her,
> or you can be full of the love you shared.
> You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
> or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.
> You can remember her only that she is gone,
> or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.
> You can cry and close your mind,
> be empty and turn your back.
> Or you can do what she'd want:
> smile, open your eyes, love and go on.


----------



## mrsklem14

thank you guys. she was so amazing, i just can't stop thinking about her.


----------



## helpchow

I am so sorry for your loss and know your pain.  It hurt so badly when my dog passed away.  I couldn't sleep and didn't want to get out of bed for days.  The sharp pain will eventually subside though and you will be left with fond memories of Scruffina.


----------



## mrsklem14

You guys... My mom is trying to get me to get this dog. I have to admit she is really, really cute. I wish I could stop telling myself "scruffy will be mad" if I get a new dog. Help me out...


----------



## boomie

mrsklem14 said:


> You guys... My mom is trying to get me to get this dog. I have to admit she is really, really cute. I wish I could stop telling myself "scruffy will be mad" if I get a new dog. Help me out...


I don't think Scruffy would be mad.  I reason adopting Dusty a month after Boomer passed as a tribute to Boomer.  I was helping a dog that needed a home...just like Boomer did.

It helps me to think that way when I miss my Boomie and feel bad about adopting Dusty so soon.  Plus, a new dog eases the pain.  The new dog will never be the old one, of course, but giving them a big hug when you feel down and miss your old friend helps a ton


----------



## roxies_mom

mrsklem14 said:


> You guys... My mom is trying to get me to get this dog. I have to admit she is really, really cute. I wish I could stop telling myself "scruffy will be mad" if I get a new dog. Help me out...


 

I totally agree with Boomie....it's a tribute, you are not replacing Scruffina....just sharing some love with another needy pup.....About a month after my Roxie passed, I adopted Sophie....she was the last of a litter and needed a home.....Roxie would have been glad that I gave a pup a home......and I needed a pup to hug........Scruffy will not be mad.....she will be happy that someone was able to help ease your pain......


----------



## mrsklem14

There isn't anyway that I could do it. We had the dog come over tonight and instantly I felt disconnected. The only dog I ever want to have is Scruffina and I am going to keep it that way. She can't be replaced and no one can fill the void that I have in my heart right now... : (


----------



## boomie

Awww...it just may be too soon   I'm so sorry


----------



## MarneeB

I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember the pain well. I lost my pomeranian, Sheba, a couple years ago and still go look at her pictures frequently. It will get easier with time. I felt I needed to fill the void from Sheba, but also felt guilty for actually thinking of 'replacing' her. I read a few books about losing a pet and they all said you should wait to get another one. They said it's not fair to the new pet to get them to replace one you lost. I gave myself a few months to grieve. When the few months passed and I still wanted another dog I found Chiquita, the chihuahua in my avatar. 
Mrsklem, I hope you feel better soon but also hope you can open your heart to another pet at some point. It's clear that you have a lot of love to give-and there's a lot of animals out there that need people like you. But definitely wait til it feels right. Best wishes.


----------



## clevercat

mrsklem14 said:


> There isn't anyway that I could do it. We had the dog come over tonight and instantly I felt disconnected. The only dog I ever want to have is Scruffina and I am going to keep it that way. She can't be replaced and no one can fill the void that I have in my heart right now... : (


 

Too soon, perhaps?

When Clydie died, I though I'd never get another cat because I could never replace him.
Five months later I adopted a rescue cat.
Now I know I can never replace Clyde (and in all honesty, I think Clyde was 'the one' in terms of how much he meant to me and how much I loved him - there'll never be another one like him.), but I can love again.....and a big old part of me thinks Clydie led me to Murphy because he knew I'd look after him.

Just take your time.... if it never feels right, then that's fine, because at least you had all that love in your life.....I still think, though, when the time is right, your Scruffina will send along the perfect pup.

Meanwhile, look after yourself - we've all been through the pain you're going through now. Sending you hugs.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

mrsklem14 said:


> i found this poem.. it reminded me of scruff...
> You can shed tears that she is gone,
> or you can smile because she has lived.
> You can close your eyes and pray that she'll come back,
> or you can open your eyes and see all she's left.
> Your heart can be empty because you can't see her,
> or you can be full of the love you shared.
> You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
> or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.
> You can remember her only that she is gone,
> or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.
> You can cry and close your mind,
> be empty and turn your back.
> Or you can do what she'd want:
> smile, open your eyes, love and go on.


 
Oh my goodness....this poem is so touching. Thank you for sharing. 

I lost my beautiful 15-year old Salem on Friday (she's in my avatar). She'd been with me through everything: first apartment, first "real" job, the loss of my grandpap, my best friend passing away too young at age 26, my dad's cancer, my mom's heart problems, and the loss of 3 other kitties before her. I always told her she was my BFF!!!

She had been ill off and on for over 2 years, but had truly been doing well overall. A month ago, the veternarian determined that the ongoing heart "problem" she had was actually a mass on her heart, and that cancer was also spreading through her body. Because of the mass, her lungs would keep filling with fluid. For almost a month since that bad news, I knew my time with Salem would be limited. But she was such a fighter, and had almost a month of very good days until Thursday night, when she started to struggle to breathe. We made the decision to put her out of her pain on Friday. Since then, I've pretty much been in a fog, because, although it wasn't entirely unexpected, she'd been doing SO well, and then she suddenly was gone. Not only that, but I actually got her ashes back the very next morning - so I am a bit overwhelmed and in shock by how fast it all happened.....

I can't imagine life without her. Just looking around my house, everywhere I look, there is a memory of her. In time, I am sure that will be a comfort, but right now it's impossible for me to accept that she's not here. She's not begging me for food (again), not banging against the cupboard doors (because she wants food!) or sitting at my feet as I type this (surely because she wanted food). I am trying to stay busy and get out of the house, but it doesn't really help right now. I'm just lost....:cry:

Thank you for reading this, and for sharing the beautiful poem above. I have sadly posted here twice before when losing a cherished pet, and I have always been comforted by the kindness and compassion in this thread.


----------



## roxies_mom

DenimShopaholic said:


> Oh my goodness....this poem is so touching. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I lost my beautiful 15-year old Salem on Friday (she's in my avatar). She'd been with me through everything: first apartment, first "real" job, the loss of my grandpap, my best friend passing away too young at age 26, my dad's cancer, my mom's heart problems, and the loss of 3 other kitties before her. I always told her she was my BFF!!!
> 
> She had been ill off and on for over 2 years, but had truly been doing well overall. A month ago, the veternarian determined that the ongoing heart "problem" she had was actually a mass on her heart, and that cancer was also spreading through her body. Because of the mass, her lungs would keep filling with fluid. For almost a month since that bad news, I knew my time with Salem would be limited. But she was such a fighter, and had almost a month of very good days until Thursday night, when she started to struggle to breathe. We made the decision to put her out of her pain on Friday. Since then, I've pretty much been in a fog, because, although it wasn't entirely unexpected, she'd been doing SO well, and then she suddenly was gone. Not only that, but I actually got her ashes back the very next morning - so I am a bit overwhelmed and in shock by how fast it all happened.....
> 
> I can't imagine life without her. Just looking around my house, everywhere I look, there is a memory of her. In time, I am sure that will be a comfort, but right now it's impossible for me to accept that she's not here. She's not begging me for food (again), not banging against the cupboard doors (because she wants food!) or sitting at my feet as I type this (surely because she wanted food). I am trying to stay busy and get out of the house, but it doesn't really help right now. I'm just lost....:cry:
> 
> Thank you for reading this, and for sharing the beautiful poem above. I have sadly posted here twice before when losing a cherished pet, and I have always been comforted by the kindness and compassion in this thread.


 
Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss.....and I know exactly how you feel....I've been there myself more than once.  You did the right thing putting Salem out of her pain.......you already know that your heart will heal with time but she will always be there in it.....God bless you........and a special thank you to all the members here on this thread that give us comfort in our time of need.........


----------



## kookai-lola

DenimShopaholic said:


> Oh my goodness....this poem is so touching. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I lost my beautiful 15-year old Salem on Friday (she's in my avatar). She'd been with me through everything: first apartment, first "real" job, the loss of my grandpap, my best friend passing away too young at age 26, my dad's cancer, my mom's heart problems, and the loss of 3 other kitties before her. I always told her she was my BFF!!!
> 
> She had been ill off and on for over 2 years, but had truly been doing well overall. A month ago, the veternarian determined that the ongoing heart "problem" she had was actually a mass on her heart, and that cancer was also spreading through her body. Because of the mass, her lungs would keep filling with fluid. For almost a month since that bad news, I knew my time with Salem would be limited. But she was such a fighter, and had almost a month of very good days until Thursday night, when she started to struggle to breathe. We made the decision to put her out of her pain on Friday. Since then, I've pretty much been in a fog, because, although it wasn't entirely unexpected, she'd been doing SO well, and then she suddenly was gone. Not only that, but I actually got her ashes back the very next morning - so I am a bit overwhelmed and in shock by how fast it all happened.....
> 
> I can't imagine life without her. Just looking around my house, everywhere I look, there is a memory of her. In time, I am sure that will be a comfort, but right now it's impossible for me to accept that she's not here. She's not begging me for food (again), not banging against the cupboard doors (because she wants food!) or sitting at my feet as I type this (surely because she wanted food). I am trying to stay busy and get out of the house, but it doesn't really help right now. I'm just lost....:cry:
> 
> Thank you for reading this, and for sharing the beautiful poem above. I have sadly posted here twice before when losing a cherished pet, and I have always been comforted by the kindness and compassion in this thread.


 
I am so sorry for your loss. The decision to let them go to the bridge is so hard but really is the last gift we can give them - it is the most unselfish thing we can do for all the love and attention they have given us. Salem is watching you from above and keeping an eye out for you. She looks like she was a really beauty and gave you many wonderful memories that will allow her to live on in your heart.


----------



## boomie

I'm so sorry about Salem   My condolences.  She was a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Necromancer

*DenimShopaholic*, I'm sorry your beloved Salem died. Condolences for your loss.


----------



## mrsklem14

I'm sorry about Salem


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Thanks to all for your kind thoughts. She was a very beautiful girl and we loved her very much.

We're all hanging in there, but it's been a tough few days.  It's hard to believe she's not here with us, after all those years.

Many thanks....it is much appreciated.


----------



## Necromancer

Hang in there.
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Necromancer said:


> Hang in there.
> {{{hugs}}}


 
Thank you!!


----------



## olialm1

miss my pup


----------



## boomie

olialm1 said:


> miss my pup



Awww....I hear ya   *hugs*  He was so cute!  I had a cry-a-thon over Boomie just last nite...hopefully our sweet boys are romping together somewhere, happy and carefree.


----------



## Laira

I lost my cat Kokeye yesterday. It was a tragic death and im having such difficulty accepting the fact that she's gone. 

She greeted me yesterday when i was about to leave the house in the afternoon, and i told her to wait for my return. I came back 2 hours later, and kokeye was not around. I thought she was just somewhere hanging out with her next door buddies. 

my dad came back about 1/2 hr later and went out again in the next 30 minutes.. only to find that my dear, dear kokeye was stuck in between my electric gate.  we tried to rescue her but she was already gone, body still warm, eyes half closed. I knew it was my fault because i was the one who'd  used that side of the gate.. (my dad used the other side that had no connection to the one that took her life away)

I wish i could take it all back. I feel so guilty that she had to suffer due to my own carelessness.. She was just being the loyal friend that she always was, chasing after me , she was just trying to make me happy, to let me know that she had indeed waited for me like how she's been doing for the past years. little did she know this would happen to her. 

i buried her in the garden along with her favorite chicken biscuits. I know it sound silly to be doing that but thats the only way i have to ease the guilt i feel inside.  It was the most painful experience i'd ever gone thru.. saying goodbye to the one friend who'd loved me unconditionally and accepted me for who i am. 

I just wished i had at least stroked her and hugged her before i left the house, instead of rushing to my stupid college. I just wished i had listen to my gut instinct. 

I miss her terribly and i cannot imagine not being greeted by my dear kokeye ever again. I still cant bring myself to go out thru THAT gate. I will forever carry this guilt with me and could only hope that she knew i didnt mean, in any ways to hurt or inflict such pain on her. 

Im a Muslim by religion but truthfully, i dont know for sure what my religion says about the life after death of pets. But i'd like to believe that my dear kokeye is now in a much happier place with lots of other friends.. playing and running around.. and waiting for the day she'll meet me again so that we could be together and never to part again. But for now.. she will forever live in my heart. 

To all of you who have lost your pets, my heart goes out to you. Thank you for letting me share this painful experience.


----------



## Necromancer

How sad. Condolences for your loss, *Laira*. {{{hugs}}}

I think I've got something in my eye. *sniff*


----------



## olialm1

Aw, Laira I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## olialm1

boomie said:


> Awww....I hear ya   *hugs*  He was so cute!  I had a cry-a-thon over Boomie just last nite...hopefully our sweet boys are romping together somewhere, happy and carefree.



Thanks Boomie  That picture was actually taken a few days before we put him down and it makes me sooo sad.


----------



## boomie

I know what you mean...I also have a pic of Boomie a couple days before he passed away and it's soso hard to look at it even over 2 yrs later  

Laira, I'm so sorry about your sweet kitty.  My condolences...how heartbreaking.


----------



## Irishgal

Goodbye Casey, we miss you so. How unfair that you were struck down while you were still enjoying your life. We did everything we could to save you but your little body was too sick so we had to let you go. 
I hope you see Tassie and Roscoe at the Bridge, tell them I said hi, and I will see you again one day my little buddy.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Irishgal said:


> Goodbye Casey, we miss you so. How unfair that you were struck down while you were still enjoying your life. We did everything we could to save you but your little body was too sick so we had to let you go.
> I hope you see Tassie and Roscoe at the Bridge, tell them I said hi, and I will see you again one day my little buddy.


 
What a touching tribute.  You did everything you could for little Casey, please know that.  He will certainly be waiting for you and you'll see him again someday.

Hang in there......I know it's so hard though.


----------



## boomie

I'm so sorry about Casey   I was hoping so much he'd pull through   Rest in peace sweetie.


----------



## mrsklem14

I'll be praying for you and your love Casey


----------



## FrankieP

Just read through this entire thread and have been bawling for all your beautiful friends and for everyone's grief.. so many sad stories and broken hearts, but in it all too I see such gladness for the happy times you had together, and the light you and your pets bring to eachothers' lives. Once the pain begins to ease you'll be able to look back upon your time together with laughter and happiness rather than tears in your eyes.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Our family had to say good bye to our beloved boxer named Emma last week.  We adopted her when she was three years old.  She was the sweetest and most loving dog we had ever encountered.  Her life before being adopted my family wasn't easy but I think the 7 years she spent with us more than made up for it.  She loved and was loved very deeply.  The house has felt empty without her but we know she is a better place now and is no longer in pain.

She enriched our lives so much that we are adding a new boxer to the family this weekend.  He'll never replace Emma but we know she would want us to love him as much as we lover her.  Plus, he'll always have her as a guardian angel


----------



## boomie

My condolences!  Rest in peace, Emma.  She's in good company with the rest of our best friends.


----------



## Necromancer

*whinnielovesbag*, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Emma.


----------



## FrankieP

*Whinnie* I'm so sorry to hear of Emma's passing, but you've given her seven wonderful years of love and happiness, and that makes her one of the luckiest dogs to have ever lived. Boxers are the most giving, loving, open dogs ever and she must have adored living a life with people who really appreciated all she had to offer and returned as much love back to her. 

A lot of people feel bad about 'replacing' a lost pet with another; I think rather that it's testament to how much that pet meant to you that you're longing for another relationship like that with a new pup, and now you can give another dog a fabulous life too. All the best, and can't wait to see your new Boxer pup!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Whinnie, I am so sorry to hear about Emma.  She had a wonderful life, and will always be there watching over you all.  I am sure that she is chasing my four kitties around the Rainbow Bridge right now!  

Please be sure to share pics of your new little guy with us!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## BagAngel

*Digby 1998-2009*
. 
My heart is broken. I so hope that you are romping now with the other beloved friends that I have lost. We will always love you & miss you dreadfully. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/our-beautiful-old-english-sheepdog-just-died-496183.html

I am so sorry for everyone else who has lost beloved pets. I don't read here often it breaks my heart & I didn't think I would be posting here so soon! It's just too painful!


----------



## roxies_mom

BagAngel said:


> *Digby 1998-2009*
> .
> My heart is broken. I so hope that you are romping now with the other beloved friends that I have lost. We will always love you & miss you dreadfully.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/our-beautiful-old-english-sheepdog-just-died-496183.html
> 
> I am so sorry for everyone else who has lost beloved pets. I don't read here often it breaks my heart & I didn't think I would be posting here so soon! It's just too painful!


 
Aw Roz, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know your Digby is romping with my Roxie, Taz, Calvin and Kit....just waiting for the day you cross the bridge to meet him.  Your pain will get easier as time goes on, but Digby will always be in your heart.  Hugs and blessings to you my friend.......


----------



## BagAngel

Thanks Roxie, it is so hard! Just noticed I typed 1998 should have been 1997, he was 12, poor boy! The house is so lonely & sad today!


----------



## caitlin1214

A little somethings for all of you who have lost your babies.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

^ Aww thanks, Caitlin!! So very sweet!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

It has been 8 months today since my Chloe has died. I'll never forget you my little, "Marilyn Monroe." I miss you so much, everytime I see a poodle I feel like crying. I don't think I'll ever find a dog with the same personality or deep blue eyes. You are dearly missed my baby Chloe.


----------



## boomie

Awww, Chloe was so cute!  Rest in peace Chloe, and you have my sympathies.


----------



## Necromancer

*Bag Angel *and *BagGirl*, I'm so very sorry you lost your friends, Digby and Chloe.


----------



## roxies_mom

caitlin1214 said:


> A little somethings for all of you who have lost your babies.


 

so sweet caitlin......


----------



## roxies_mom

*BagGirl158* said:


> It has been 8 months today since my Chloe has died. I'll never forget you my little, "Marilyn Monroe." I miss you so much, everytime I see a poodle I feel like crying. I don't think I'll ever find a dog with the same personality or deep blue eyes. You are dearly missed my baby Chloe.


 
aw, chloe looks so sweet and huggable!  so sorry for your loss......


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Chloe was an absolutely adorable pup, so precious and innocent.  I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd like to mention my cousin's dog, Barkley. He was a golden/lab mix. He was a very old dog. 

The last time I saw him, he had cateracts in both eyes and couldn't see anything. 

I just learned today that something suddenly happened a couple of months ago. They didn't want him to suffer any more, so he was put to sleep. 


Rest in peace, sweet Barkley.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Thank you boomie, Necromancer, roxies_mom and DenimShopaholic.

To all those that have lost their pets, don't worry. They are at peace now and probably off somewhere running around or digging a hole or taking a nap or doing whatever made them happy. Just remember all the good times you shared with each other, I know I will.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ For you, *BagGirl*...


----------



## AAA07

My thoughts and prayers go out to all who have loss a beloved pet.  It has to be one of the most difficult things in the world to go through.  Please take comfort in knowning that our furry babies are not to far away playing, running, jumping, hopping...  We will all be together soon.  Remember we are all energy -  and energy never dies.  It just takes a different form.


----------



## boomie

AAA07 said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to all who have loss a beloved pet.  It has to be one of the most difficult things in the world to go through.  Please take comfort in knowning that our furry babies are not to far away playing, running, jumping, hopping...  We will all be together soon.  Remember we are all energy -  and energy never dies.  It just takes a different form.


That's a wonderful way to think about it...all that energy has to go somewhere right?  I like that...

Aww, caitlin, I'm so sorry about Barkley.  Sounds like he had a nice long life.  Rest in peace with all of our old friends.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Thank you. 


Today I allowed myself to have a little cry over Barkley. I know he wasn't my dog. But my cousin loved him so much. I loved him. He was such a sweet dog. 


I loved his ears.


----------



## dusty paws

Hi everyone... Abby made it to the rainbow bridge today. My parents decided to let her rest today this morning at our house.

Thank you for all your thoughts and warm wishes. 

Love you baby girl.... can't wait to see you again one day... hope you are with papa & arsham now. I'm so glad I got to tell you I love you last night.


----------



## roxies_mom

dusty paws said:


> Hi everyone... Abby made it to the rainbow bridge today. My parents decided to let her rest today this morning at our house.
> 
> Thank you for all your thoughts and warm wishes.
> 
> Love you baby girl.... can't wait to see you again one day... hope you are with papa & arsham now. I'm so glad I got to tell you I love you last night.


 
Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Abby looks like such a sweet girl.....at least you know she's at the Rainbow Bridge, healthy, happy and playing with all our babies who have gone before.....she'll meet you there some day, tail wagging and so happy to see you, until then, she'll be in your heart......God bless......


----------



## DenimShopaholic

dusty paws said:


> Hi everyone... Abby made it to the rainbow bridge today. My parents decided to let her rest today this morning at our house.
> 
> Thank you for all your thoughts and warm wishes.
> 
> Love you baby girl.... can't wait to see you again one day... hope you are with papa & arsham now. I'm so glad I got to tell you I love you last night.


 
Awww...dusty paws...I am so sorry to hear about your dear Abby, but I am so glad that she's better now and playing with all of of our kitties, pups, bunnies, ferrets, and more at the Rainbow Bridge.  She will be waiting to see you again one day!

And I have to say..that picture is absolutely precious!  She was an absolutely beautiful girl.  I know that picture will comfort you for many years to come.  

God bless you and your family.  How are your parents doing?


----------



## dusty paws

Thank you all.

My dad was upset when I talked to him. My parents called me early this morning to say the vet was coming over to make a house call and when I called back around 3.. she was gone.

Thank god i have tomorrow off from work because I think i'm going to need it. it hurts, but i'm so glad she isn't in pain anymore.


----------



## boomie

Omg, Dusty, I am so sorry.  She was a beautiful girl.  Your last thread had me crying, it's as if she knew...so heartbreaking.  Rest in peace, sweet Abby.  Sigh, now I'm crying again...never gets easier.


----------



## Green Zebra

I feel your heartache... 

My condolences to you and your family...


Following is the prayer my vet sent me after I had to put to sleep my beloved Bo....

_Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.

Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me do.

Speak to me often, for your voice is the world&#8217;s sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footsteps falls upon my waiting ear.

When it is cold and wet, please take me inside, for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements. And I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth. Though had you no home, I would rather follow you through ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land, for you are my god and I am your devoted worshiper.

Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life should your life be in danger.

And, beloved master, should the great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest - and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands.

_

That last sentence....while making me sad...brought me peace....  I hope it does to you as well...  <hugs>


----------



## dusty paws

Gah, thank you both. Tears are flowing here.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Green Zebra ...that was beautiful.  That brings me, and many others who have lost beloved pets, comfort.  

I am sitting at my desk crying.....I don't care what people think!!


----------



## roxies_mom

DenimShopaholic said:


> Green Zebra ...that was beautiful. That brings me, and many others who have lost beloved pets, comfort.
> 
> I am sitting at my desk crying.....I don't care what people think!!


 
I'm right there with you Denim....this thread breaks my heart and makes me miss my babies so much!  Even though I have other animals.....you always remember those who have gone before and are still so close in our hearts!


----------



## caitlin1214

Green Zebra said:


> _And, beloved master, should the great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest - and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands.
> _


 

This last part makes me cry because I'm not only thinking of Barkley but of Lucky. 

You know how I often say that your babies aren't lonely over the Bridge because Lucky is playing with them?

This is the aforementioned Lucky. 

I lost him about six years ago. When it came time I remember specifically saying I wanted to hold him during. 

My family and I were visiting relatives in Toronto (this was back when I was still living in the States). We heard that he was hit by a car. We were getting mixed results up until our drive back home. We called from the boarder for another update and it was then we learned that he might not make it. We drove straight from Canada to the vet's office. During the car ride, I thought that if I prayed hard enough, he'd get better and we would be able to take him home.

I now have Louis and Willie and I love my babies so much, but there's still a party of me that really misses Lucky. 


I like to think that Lucky sent Louis and Willie to me so I wouldn't be sad without him.


----------



## Green Zebra

caitlin1214 said:


> I now have Louis and Willie and I love my babies so much, but there's still a party of me that really misses Lucky.
> 
> I like to think that Lucky sent Louis and Willie to me so I wouldn't be sad without him.




I like to think so too....


----------



## caitlin1214

This is Lucky.







Lucky Burrows 2002 - 2003


----------



## Green Zebra

^^  look at the warmth and intensity in Lucky's eyes...

He's simply beautiful....so sorry he's no longer with you...


----------



## boomie

Omg, Lucky was only 1?  What a beautiful kitty.  I am so sorry


----------



## caitlin1214

My dad came across his picture on his computer and asked if I'd like a copy of it. At first I said no, but then I thought he deserved a place in this thread, too. 


I still have his collar and his vet records. They're both at my parents' house. 


The collar is hanging on one of the posts of my bed. 


I can't bring myself to look at the records.


----------



## Green Zebra

^^:cry:


----------



## dusty paws

just wanted to throw these two up here.
me and abby at my apt on saturday, the day before she passed. love you baby girl!


----------



## roxies_mom

dusty paws said:


> just wanted to throw these two up here.
> me and abby at my apt on saturday, the day before she passed. love you baby girl!


 
I know how much you are missing her....I'm so sorry for your loss....this thread makes me remember my Roxie and my other babies that have gone on to the Rainbow Bridge....oh how I look forward to the day that I see them there........


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, Abby was adorable. They're such lovely pics, especially the last one, where it looks like she's sharing a special  moment with you. You'll never forget her, *Dusty*.


----------



## boomie

Awww, Dusty, she was still smiling   What a beautiful girl, rest in peace.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dusty, I am so sorry for your loss. 


(I love that second photo. She looks like she's closing her eyes and laughing.)


----------



## DenimShopaholic

dusty paws said:


> just wanted to throw these two up here.
> me and abby at my apt on saturday, the day before she passed. love you baby girl!


 
Oh, dusty, Abby was so gorgeous!!  Those are adorable pictures of the two of you together.   I am so glad you got to spend the day with her last weekend. I can tell you that you have a special bond that continues to exist....


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks gals.

I know, that second photo it looks like she is laughing!

too bad i am making an odd face, but that's okay.


----------



## annemerrick

This thread always makes me teary!

So sorry to you all for the loss of your loved ones....


----------



## caitlin1214

dusty paws said:


> Thanks gals.
> 
> I know, that second photo it looks like she is laughing!
> 
> too bad i am making an odd face, but that's okay.


 

Hehe . . . maybe that's why she was laughing.


----------



## *suzi*

Today, I finally made the heartbreaking decision to let Mo go. He was just so weak and helpless. I knew it was time. I decided I needed to go with him and be there until his last breath. It was awful, but I owed him that. I had 17 wonderful years with my kitty. He will always be missed. RIP Mozart.


----------



## Green Zebra

^^  *suzi*, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Mo....

For you, and all the others who have lost their fur babies, hopefully the following poem will help ease your pain and grief...


_*I Did Not Die
*
Do not stand at my grave and forever weep.
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn&#8217;s rain.
When you awaken in the morning&#8217;s hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and forever cry.
I am not there. I did not die.

&#8212; Unknown
_


----------



## boomie

Oh no, Suzi, I am so sorry   Rest in peace Mo.  He was beautiful!


----------



## dusty paws

Suzi I am so, so sorry for your loss. Mo was a gorgeous kitty - i'm sure he and abby are meeting soon on the bridge.


----------



## *suzi*

Dusty paws - Thank you. Mo liked doggies, so I bet he would love her. I love that picture of you and Abby. I'm so sorry for your loss too.

Green Zebra - That poem was beautiful and made me cry.

Boomie- Thank you so much.

It's so sad to read about everyone's loss of their fur babies. I wish they could be with us longer. At least it's nice to know that we have somewhere to go when the inevitable happens. Everyone in this subforum is so sweet and understanding. Thanks to all of you and I'm sorry for your losses as well.


----------



## roxies_mom

Suzi, I'm so sorry for your loss.....Mo knew you loved him and will be happily waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.  God Bless...........


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Oh Suzi, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Mo was absolutely stunning.  You did the right thing, and were such a wonderfu mama to be there with him when he needed you the most.

I am sure that he is at the Rainbow Bridge right now, probably chasing my girl Salem around!  She's all black, and he's all white...so I am sure they make a most adorable pair!

God bless, sweetie.


----------



## Necromancer

*Suzi*, I'm so sorry about your beautiful Mo.


----------



## caitlin1214

Oh, Suzi, I am so sorry! You did the right thing. It's hard, though. I know. It killed me to make that kind of decision for Lucky, but the last thing I wanted was for him to be in any pain. 

When I had to sign that form, I remember touching the pen to the paper a number of times before I had to force my arm to move to actually make my signature.


Mo won't be lonely. Lucky and Salem are playing with him.


----------



## mrsklem14

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## *suzi*

Just wanted to thank you guys. I couldn't come back for a little while because it just made me so sad, but I'm feeling okay now. It's never easy, but it helps when you know your fur ball had a long, full life.

I hope the rest of you are hanging in there. Big *Hugs* to all of you.


----------



## helpchow

Suzi and Dusty Paws, I am so sorry for both your losses.  I know losing a family member is very difficult and painful but I am sure your furry friends were loved and well cared for.  God bless both of you.


----------



## luvprada

I've lost 2 beloved dogs the past year.  Moose was 15 in March and he went to the bridge in April 23.

Anna was 7.  We lost her last year on 6/3.  She had many medical problems over the years.  It was very difficult to lose her so young.  

I don't know if you have seen this poem but I really believe our beloved companions are waiting at the bridge for us.

http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/rainbowb.htm

I still have 4 old men poms (between 11 and 14 - rescues) and feel lucky to still have them with me.

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## roxies_mom

luvprada said:


> I've lost 2 beloved dogs the past year. Moose was 15 in March and he went to the bridge in April 23.
> 
> Anna was 7. We lost her last year on 6/3. She had many medical problems over the years. It was very difficult to lose her so young.
> 
> I don't know if you have seen this poem but I really believe our beloved companions are waiting at the bridge for us.
> 
> http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/rainbowb.htm
> 
> I still have 4 old men poms (between 11 and 14 - rescues) and feel lucky to still have them with me.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your losses.


 
So sorry for your losses luvprada.....I too have suffered multiple losses, you never forget your beloved pets, even tho the pain subsides, they remain forever in our hearts.......and I also believe like you, that my fur babies will be waiting for me at the bridge where I will find them healthy and happy!  God Bless.........


----------



## luvprada

roxies_mom said:


> ...and I also believe like you, that my fur babies will be waiting for me at the bridge where I will find them healthy and happy!  God Bless.........



Thank you.  That means so much to me.


----------



## mrsklem14

I wanted to tell everyone that I am doing a little bit better dealing with the (i don't want to say it just yet) of Scruffina Rose.

Each day I feel a little different. Sometimes more sad, sometimes a lot happier. I know that she is around me, I sometimes smell that cute little smell of hers and it just reminds me that she's watching me.


----------



## Necromancer

^^


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd like to put in a mention for those poor little goldfish that woman harmed during a fight with her significant other. 


They didn't do anything wrong and didn't deserve to be treated this way. 


Rest in peace little fishies.


----------



## cginny

caitlin1214 said:


> I'd like to put in a mention for those poor little goldfish that woman harmed during a fight with her significant other.
> 
> 
> They didn't do anything wrong and didn't deserve to be treated this way.
> 
> 
> Rest in peace little fishies.



^ Thanks so much for posting this Caitlin - I completely agree with you!   Those poor, innocent little fishies!

Rest in peace liitle ones.


----------



## caitlin1214

You know how they say that serial killers start by torturing animals?


Well, this week's People Magazine had an article about Melissa Moore, the daughter of Keith Hunter Jesperson, otherwise known as the Happy Face Killer. 


Well, he used to torture animals. 
(I'm not going to say how, but it says so in that particular article as well as another I've read about her.)


I'd like to put in a mention for those cats, kittens and gophers he killed. 



Rest in peace, you precious little animals. 


He's in prison for life now, and can't hurt animals or innocent people anymore.


----------



## mrsklem14

I wish our little babies didn't have to leave us . I'm really thinking about Scruffina today...


----------



## roxies_mom

mrsklem14 said:


> I wish our little babies didn't have to leave us . I'm really thinking about Scruffina today...


 
Aw, I know.....reading your post reminds me of my Roxie......I'm sorry you're sad.......blessings.............


----------



## luvprada

We lost our beloved Moka on Monday to cancer.  The house is so lonely without him.  The other dogs are being unusually quiet.


----------



## clevercat

luvprada said:


> We lost our beloved Moka on Monday to cancer. The house is so lonely without him. The other dogs are being unusually quiet.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is.


----------



## roxies_mom

luvprada said:


> We lost our beloved Moka on Monday to cancer. The house is so lonely without him. The other dogs are being unusually quiet.


 

So sorry for your loss.....


----------



## mv_envy

^^^ omg im so sorry for your loss, have you lost 3 beloved pets withing months of each other?? IM SO SORRY!


----------



## luvprada

Thank you everyone for the kind words.  It has been a terrible 3 days without him.


----------



## luvprada

I just received this from a friend and wanted to share.

GOD SAW HIM GETTING TIRED,
A CURE NOT MEANT TO BE,
SO HE WRAPPED HIS ARMS AROUND HIM,
AND WHISPERED, "COME WITH ME."


----------



## roxies_mom

luvprada said:


> I just received this from a friend and wanted to share.
> 
> GOD SAW HIM GETTING TIRED,
> A CURE NOT MEANT TO BE,
> SO HE WRAPPED HIS ARMS AROUND HIM,
> AND WHISPERED, "COME WITH ME."


 
Thanks for sharing that luvprada.....it's a comforting verse......

God Bless........


----------



## clevercat

luvprada said:


> I just received this from a friend and wanted to share.
> 
> GOD SAW HIM GETTING TIRED,
> A CURE NOT MEANT TO BE,
> SO HE WRAPPED HIS ARMS AROUND HIM,
> AND WHISPERED, "COME WITH ME."


 
I read this and cried... nine months to the day since my cat Clydie passed away....it's getting easier, but I still miss him.


----------



## boomie

luvprada said:


> I just received this from a friend and wanted to share.
> 
> GOD SAW HIM GETTING TIRED,
> A CURE NOT MEANT TO BE,
> SO HE WRAPPED HIS ARMS AROUND HIM,
> AND WHISPERED, "COME WITH ME."


I'm so sorry for your loss....my Boomer passed away over 2 yrs ago from cancer.  This poem hit home; I still miss him terribly.  Rest in peace, Moka.


----------



## luvprada

Thank you Boomie.  I'm so sorry about your Boomer also.

  My dogs are have been closer to me than my family except for my DH.  I was lucky enough to have 10 years with Moka.  He came to live with us when he was 4 1/2.  The other dogs are not quite themselves either.  There is a sadness hanging over us.


----------



## Jahpson

luvprada said:


> I just received this from a friend and wanted to share.
> 
> GOD SAW HIM GETTING TIRED,
> A CURE NOT MEANT TO BE,
> SO HE WRAPPED HIS ARMS AROUND HIM,
> AND WHISPERED, "COME WITH ME."




very comforting and sweet poem


----------



## luvprada

clevercat said:


> I read this and cried... nine months to the day since my cat Clydie passed away....it's getting easier, but I still miss him.



I'm so sorry about Clydie.  I didn't mean to overlook your post.  It's been a rough couple of weeks.


----------



## clevercat

luvprada said:


> I'm so sorry about Clydie. I didn't mean to overlook your post. It's been a rough couple of weeks.


 No, don't worry - the first couple of weeks are the worst, I know how much you'll be missing Moka - sending you hugs.


----------



## luvprada

clevercat said:


> No, don't worry - the first couple of weeks are the worst, I know how much you'll be missing Moka - sending you hugs.



Thank you.  I've been trying to focus on the good life he had for the last 10 years.  He came to live with us at 4 1/2.   I picked up his ashes yesterday.  It is so sad not having him here.

Thank you clevercat for your note.  It means a lot to me.


----------



## Dabyachunv

luvprada said:


> I just received this from a friend and wanted to share.
> 
> GOD SAW HIM GETTING TIRED,
> A CURE NOT MEANT TO BE,
> SO HE WRAPPED HIS ARMS AROUND HIM,
> AND WHISPERED, "COME WITH ME."



Thank you for this.  My dog nibbles passed sept. 15 from Amelonotic Melonoma (cancer), and Lucky, my other dog, passed on 6.17 due to malignant ear tumor (both this year).  I've been trying to cope the best I can, but this poem moved me to tears.  It gets eaiser, but nothing ever replaces them.  I recently rescued a yorkie, and am rebuilding my love of animals with him.  For those of us who lost pets and will loose pets, find comfort in knowing you gave them a good life.


----------



## roxies_mom

Dabyachunv said:


> Thank you for this. My dog nibbles passed sept. 15 from Amelonotic Melonoma (cancer), and Lucky, my other dog, passed on 6.17 due to malignant ear tumor (both this year). I've been trying to cope the best I can, but this poem moved me to tears. It gets eaiser, but nothing ever replaces them. I recently rescued a yorkie, and am rebuilding my love of animals with him. For those of us who lost pets and will loose pets, find comfort in knowing you gave them a good life.


 
So sorry for your losses.....what a tough year you have had!  I hope you have many wonderful years with your little rescued yorkie....they are wonderful, loyal little babies.....and bless you for saving him......Your Nibbles and Lucky will be happy you saved a baby and they will be waiting for you with tails wagging at the Rainbow Bridge....until then, I hope they have fun playing with all our beloved pets....including my Roxie, Taz, Calvin and Kit.......


----------



## Necromancer

*Dabyachunv*, may your Nibbles and Lucky rest in peace.


----------



## Dabyachunv

roxies_mom & Necromancer - Thank you both.


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

I just lost my pet in october. Her name was Princess but we called her Peque (short for pequena, in spanish that means small) She was a chihuahua. I got her for valentines when i was 14 years old and this christmas she would have been 16years old. Peque was like my best friend she would always be by myside when i was upset crying. I went thru some relationships and she was always my bestfriend she was like my little girl! i miss her but I know she's in a better place and we will meet again! Thank you Princess for all the years of laughter you brought into my life for always keeping me company on those long walks and for being you!


----------



## roxies_mom

VIVALAJAZZY said:


> I just lost my pet in october. Her name was Princess but we called her Peque (short for pequena, in spanish that means small) She was a chihuahua. I got her for valentines when i was 14 years old and this christmas she would have been 16years old. Peque was like my best friend she would always be by myside when i was upset crying. I went thru some relationships and she was always my bestfriend she was like my little girl! i miss her but I know she's in a better place and we will meet again! Thank you Princess for all the years of laughter you brought into my life for always keeping me company on those long walks and for being you!


 

So sorry for your loss viva......I know what you're going through.....time passes and the pain subsides, but she will always be in your heart!


----------



## dusty paws

Viva and Daby - i'm so sorry for your losses. I'm sure all of our fur babies who have passed on are playing together now and are waiting for us.


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

roxies_mom said:


> So sorry for your loss viva......I know what you're going through.....time passes and the pain subsides, but she will always be in your heart!


 Thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

dusty paws said:


> Viva and Daby - i'm so sorry for your losses. I'm sure all of our fur babies who have passed on are playing together now and are waiting for us.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## luvprada

Dabyachunv and Viva, I am so terribly sorry for your loss.  I hope this helps.

http://rainbowsbridge.com/Poem.htm


----------



## Green Zebra

*Daby* and* Viva*:  I'm very sorry for the loss of your pets...your best friends...I'm sure they are romping in heaven...

They are truly angels with paws...and I like to think they are watching over us....


----------



## BellaShoes

My sweet baby girl Echo...

I rescued her in front of 'Rock and Roll Ralph's' on Sunset Blvd on the 4th of July 1999....I kissed her good night the eve of Friday October 30th...

I may have rescued you sweet girl but you certainly saved me... Mommy loves you and will forever have a hole in my heart from your passing...

Echo.... July 1999-Oct 2009... I will miss you always


----------



## olialm1

Aw, I'm sorry Bella.


----------



## roxies_mom

BellaShoes said:


> My sweet baby girl Echo...
> 
> I rescued her in front of 'Rock and Roll Ralph's' on Sunset Blvd on the 4th of July 1999....I kissed her good night the eve of Friday October 30th...
> 
> I may have rescued you sweet girl but you certainly saved me... Mommy loves you and will forever have a hole in my heart from your passing...
> 
> Echo.... July 1999-Oct 2009... I will miss you always


 
I'm so sorry for your loss......what a sweet story of how you two came together.....you know she'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.........


----------



## ringing_phone

Oh Bella, I'm so sorry   She looks like a beautiful kitty in your photo.


----------



## luvprada

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.  She was beautiful.


----------



## dusty paws

hugs to you bella - our furbabies are playing together at the bridge now!


----------



## fantastic_3

I had a thread on Dog Seizures earlier in the month.  A few days later he had to put our beloved little shiz tsu to sleep.  He suffered a massive seizure Halloween night.  At the vet, after doing blood test & xray we were told some very devasting news.  There was absolutely no hope.  The hardest thing we ever had to do was to make that decision to put him to sleep.  It was so sudden and he was only 12 years old.

The vet referred us to this wonderful pet creamation place where they do private creamation so his ashes can be returned to us.  For a bit extra we paid, he was laid out in the memorial room to rest and for us to see, like a funeral home.  It was the sadest and hardest thing to see but it was yet very beautiful.  Thru almost the 12 years he was with our family, he was super spoiled and loved until the end where was put to sleep with dignity.  

It is still very hard and sometimes seems unreal that he is no longer with us.  I am a SAHM so he is with me all the time.  Today is already 4 weeks and I am able to talk a little about it.  I know that as time passes, it will get easier.  Thanks for listening,


----------



## dusty paws

fantastic i am so, so sorry for your loss.

we had our abby cremated and had her remains sent back to us as well. thinking of you - abby and your baby are together now. *hugs*


----------



## roxies_mom

fantastic_3 said:


> I had a thread on Dog Seizures earlier in the month. A few days later he had to put our beloved little shiz tsu to sleep. He suffered a massive seizure Halloween night. At the vet, after doing blood test & xray we were told some very devasting news. There was absolutely no hope. The hardest thing we ever had to do was to make that decision to put him to sleep. It was so sudden and he was only 12 years old.
> 
> The vet referred us to this wonderful pet creamation place where they do private creamation so his ashes can be returned to us. For a bit extra we paid, he was laid out in the memorial room to rest and for us to see, like a funeral home. It was the sadest and hardest thing to see but it was yet very beautiful. Thru almost the 12 years he was with our family, he was super spoiled and loved until the end where was put to sleep with dignity.
> 
> It is still very hard and sometimes seems unreal that he is no longer with us. I am a SAHM so he is with me all the time. Today is already 4 weeks and I am able to talk a little about it. I know that as time passes, it will get easier. Thanks for listening,


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.......when my Roxie passed, I couldn't even bring myself to pick up her ashes for over a month.....At least your baby is now pain free and playing with all of our beloved pets at the rainbow bridge....he will be waiting for you there.....God bless........


----------



## Necromancer

*Bella* and *fantastic*, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved animals. I got tears in my eyes reading your posts.  Hugs to you both.


----------



## luvprada

I am so terribly sorry for your losses.  I understand how you feel as we lost our two oldest this year.

I don't know if you've seen these sites.  I hope they help.
www.petloss.com
http://www.rainbowbridge.com/

Here is also a poem called:

The Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## lisarx8

This website made the sweetest flash movie about rainbow bridge and it makes me cry every time I watch.
http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I am crying!  That is so sad!!  It has been one year on Sunday since Macho was killed.  I am still not over it!  Our friends dog was almost run over in front of our house on Saturday, and it sent me into a tailspin.  I miss my little guy!


----------



## roxies_mom

annemerrick said:


> ^^^I am crying! That is so sad!! It has been one year on Sunday since Macho was killed. I am still not over it! Our friends dog was almost run over in front of our house on Saturday, and it sent me into a tailspin. I miss my little guy!


 
aw anne, so sorry.....i can totally relate....i still get teary over my babies, but especially my roxie girl.....


----------



## dusty paws

that movie totally made me tear up here at work.

this christmas is going to be a hard one without abby around.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

dusty paws said:


> that movie totally made me tear up here at work.
> 
> this christmas is going to be a hard one without abby around.


 
It made me teary too, dusty paws. And I agree, this Christmas is going to be a very difficult one...I lost two kitties this year.


----------



## dusty paws

oh denim, i'm so sorry for you having to lose two!


----------



## Necromancer

*Denim*, I'm sorry to read you've lost two of your cats this year. How awfully sad. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Thank you, dusty paws and Necromancer, for your kind words.  It's so comforting to have a place like this forum to talk about your pets - even those we have lost. 

Not all people are so kind and understanding.  Thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

I lost my kitty, Stormy, on thursday morning. We made the decision to put him to sleep. He had a brain tumor at the base of his skull. To watch him deteriorate over this past year was awful, the mood swings and his constant swaying. I thought that that was worse than when I would have to have him put down but it wasn't. The whole time I was at the vet I was begging my Mum not to let us do this, ten years is too short for a cat. I really hope in time it gets better, right now I really do feel guilty, I keep asking myself if there was anything I could have done.

Thanks for letting me get this out.


----------



## roxies_mom

jen_sparro said:


> I lost my kitty, Stormy, on thursday morning. We made the decision to put him to sleep. He had a brain tumor at the base of his skull. To watch him deteriorate over this past year was awful, the mood swings and his constant swaying. I thought that that was worse than when I would have to have him put down but it wasn't. The whole time I was at the vet I was begging my Mum not to let us do this, ten years is too short for a cat. I really hope in time it gets better, right now I really do feel guilty, I keep asking myself if there was anything I could have done.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this out.


 
Aw Jen, I'm so sorry for your loss....I know exactly how you are feeling....but please take comfort knowing that Stormy is now pain free and healthy, probably playing with all of our dear departed babies....He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge......your heart will heal with time, but Stormy will always be in it.....God bless..........


----------



## dusty paws

jen, lots of hugs to you. i'm sure your baby is meeting and playing with my Abby on the bridge. lots of good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Jen, I'm so sorry to hear about your baby Stormy.

I know you love him very much and it hurts, but you did the right thing by putting him first.  You did your very best for him during his life and through his illness. Yes, 10 years wasn't nearly long enough..but I'll bet he loved every minute of those years with you.

Take care of yourself...we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Necromancer

*jen_sparro*, I'm sorry for the loss of your lovely kitty, Stormy.


----------



## jen_sparro

Thankyou everyone, I really do feel better after reading your lovely comments. I hope you all have a fantastic holiday


----------



## caitlin1214

My thoughts and prayers are with all the unwanted cats and dogs. 

Rest in peace, sweet angels.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Great post, *caitlin*. Rest in peace all of you.


----------



## roxies_mom

Necromancer said:


> ^^ Great post, *caitlin*. Rest in peace all of you.


 
Yes, it was a great post!  I second that....Rest in peace all the sweet angels....


----------



## boomie

caitlin1214 said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with all the unwanted cats and dogs.
> 
> Rest in peace, sweet angels.


Couldn't have said it any better...so heartbreaking.


----------



## Mrs. SR

^^I agree.... rest in peace.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

caitlin1214 said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with all the unwanted cats and dogs.
> 
> Rest in peace, sweet angels.


 
Thank you, Caitlin, that was a very touching thing to say.

And I hope to work harder in 2010 volunteering at the shelter so that I can help more of these 'unwanted' creatures find the homes they deserve, instead of the alternative.

Bless you for thinking of them.


----------



## pyespyes

Today, my family and i put our 15 year-old cat Bruin to sleep, after living for a week with the knowledge that she had congestive heart failure and a malignant carcinoma in her throat due to hyperthroidism. I have barely stopped crying this week.
   We adopted Bruin at a furniture store who had an employee that worked at NH Rescue League. Ever since that day in 1995, Bruin has been the fifth member of our family. She knew when any of us were sad- laying in my bed when my parents and I were having a screaming match or when I became depressed. She sat on my lap whenever I sat down, laid right down in the exact middle of my bed so I would have to squirm around to find a spot. 
  She was so spoiled- we fed her chicken, filet mignon, cheese, turkey, ham, pasta, ice cream even. Bruin knew that we loved her immensely and that if she stood by the  table and flashed those great big green eyes I would give her anything on my plate. 
  When i got to college I would call my parents and ask them to send my pictures of Bruin- I wanted to go home on weekends occasionally because I missed her and but I  could see my parents in the city.
  So when I came home for break, I knew something was wrong. She couldn't walk and wasn't being very friendly. After a trip to her regular vet as well as 2 vet hospitals , she was given her death sentence- she had too big a heart (although we already knew that!). We waited a week so my brother could come home and say goodbye. Our house seems so much bigger and emptier without this 6.5 lb furry ball of love in it- it is going to take time to adjust
   Bruin- I miss you so much. Everyone loved you, and I most of all.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm so sorry, and I'm genuinely saddened to read about Bruin, *pyespyes*. *wipes tears* Bruin looks and sounds like an absolute gem. Please accept my condolences for the loss of the much loved fifth member of your family. 
{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## roxies_mom

pyespyes said:


> Today, my family and i put our 15 year-old cat Bruin to sleep, after living for a week with the knowledge that she had congestive heart failure and a malignant carcinoma in her throat due to hyperthroidism. I have barely stopped crying this week.
> We adopted Bruin at a furniture store who had an employee that worked at NH Rescue League. Ever since that day in 1995, Bruin has been the fifth member of our family. She knew when any of us were sad- laying in my bed when my parents and I were having a screaming match or when I became depressed. She sat on my lap whenever I sat down, laid right down in the exact middle of my bed so I would have to squirm around to find a spot.
> She was so spoiled- we fed her chicken, filet mignon, cheese, turkey, ham, pasta, ice cream even. Bruin knew that we loved her immensely and that if she stood by the table and flashed those great big green eyes I would give her anything on my plate.
> When i got to college I would call my parents and ask them to send my pictures of Bruin- I wanted to go home on weekends occasionally because I missed her and but I could see my parents in the city.
> So when I came home for break, I knew something was wrong. She couldn't walk and wasn't being very friendly. After a trip to her regular vet as well as 2 vet hospitals , she was given her death sentence- she had too big a heart (although we already knew that!). We waited a week so my brother could come home and say goodbye. Our house seems so much bigger and emptier without this 6.5 lb furry ball of love in it- it is going to take time to adjust
> Bruin- I miss you so much. Everyone loved you, and I most of all.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know words don't help right now, but the pain will subside, and she will always be in your heart until you meet again at the rainbow bridge.......


----------



## Mrs. SR

So sorry pyespyes.  It sounds like little Bruin had a sweet life full of love... lucky girl and lucky family.


----------



## pyespyes

Thank you Necromancer, roxies_mom, and Mrs. SR. We all miss her so much at her house- it was so weird waking up and not having her curled up on my bed. I'm glad is she is not in pain anymore, but sometimes I selfishly just wanted to hold on to her for a bit longer...


----------



## dusty paws

pyespyes - i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## roxies_mom

pyespyes said:


> Thank you Necromancer, roxies_mom, and Mrs. SR. We all miss her so much at her house- it was so weird waking up and not having her curled up on my bed. I'm glad is she is not in pain anymore, but sometimes I selfishly just wanted to hold on to her for a bit longer...


 
I know exactly what you mean, I felt the same way when my dear Roxie passed......keep your chin up!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I am so sorry to hear about Bruin, she was such a lovely girl.

It is very normal to have these mixed emotions...I know you are relieved that she is no longer suffering, but I totally understand the 'selfish' feeling of wanting to keep her around just a bit longer. It's a natural feeling to want to hold onto someone you loved so much.

That's what makes this so hard for us humans - trying to determine when exactly the right time is to end your pet's pain and do what's right for them. There is always a bit of guilt involved, but you did the right thing for Bruin, and she thanks you for that.

Keep on alert too - I know people might think this is weird, but shortly after losing more than one of my pets - I have 'felt' their presence in my house - and have even felt 'something' rub against my leg when none of my other pets were around. I feel like they were trying to tell me they were ok and still 'here' with us.  I'm sure Bruin will be looking out for you in her own special way too!


----------



## pyespyes

Thanks for the comforting words, they are really helping me right now. It has only been about a day and half since she has passed, and I still Bruin expect to walk around the corner any moment and walk across my laptop. The spots where her food & water dish and litter box were seem so foreign without them there. 
   I'm sorry if it seems as if I am "highjacking" this thread- just  her quick decline has been a huge shock to me, and not many people around me understand that she was more than "an animal".


----------



## Necromancer

No, I don't think you're hijacking this thread at all, *pyespyes*. I understand how you  must be feeling. I hate having to make the decision to euthanise, but in the end I look at it this way: when we bring an animal into our lives and love them as family, you know it's always going to break your heart when it's the end. We just have to accept that going in, and love them with all we've got anyway. When the time comes, you know deep down you have to make the choice that is best for the animal, never yourself. You just have to take the hit and do your best to let them off as easily as you possibly can, and I think anything else is just us being selfish. You did the right thing. I think you know you did too. That doesn't make it easy or less heart wrenching, but it is right, and she'll always be with you in your heart.
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Mrs. SR

pyespyes, I hope today is a better day.  When I lost my cat four years ago I left her food bowl and water bowl exactly where they were before she died, for at least a month. Somehow that helped me accept that she was no longer a part of my daily life. Sigh, thankfully time does help with the healing.


----------



## ggirl

I am sorry to hear about Bruin-what you are feeling is completely normal. Don't be surprised if you continue to 'see' Bruin around the house. The ones we love really never leave us. Time will heal your hurt and pain, and you will have nothing but wonderful loving memories of your little Bruin.

Take care and big hugs


----------



## annalcg

luvprada said:


> I am so terribly sorry for your losses.  I understand how you feel as we lost our two oldest this year.
> 
> I don't know if you've seen these sites.  I hope they help.
> www.petloss.com
> http://www.rainbowbridge.com/
> 
> Here is also a poem called:
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
> There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
> There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...



This poem came rolled up, scroll-style, attached to the box containing my Pomeranian's ashes. It actually quite helps with the grief, I found, as it is slightly strange but still made me cry just the same, and I am not an emotional person at all. When we put Prince to sleep was the first time I had cried in quite a while. 

Hang in there, *pyespyes*. I've found that the best way to combat grief is to immerse yourself in something else, but not before you've done something to commemorate your pet. I went to a local ceramic shop and spent hours painting a topped vase in which to store his ashes, leading me to recognize the finality of it. Because he had been ill for quite some time but had had a wonderful last two weeks of life on vacation with me and my mother, I knew that he was in a better place and that he was always watching over us. 

Here are photos of Prince Charming (1998-2008)












Photos via Flickr


----------



## Necromancer

^^ That's a nice poem. I'm sorry your Prince Charming is no longer with you. He was such cutie pie.


----------



## clevercat

For my beautiful Clydie, who passed away a year ago....still love you,baby...hope you are happy and having fun up at the Bridge...


----------



## roxies_mom

clevercat said:


> For my beautiful Clydie, who passed away a year ago....still love you,baby...hope you are happy and having fun up at the Bridge...


 

Clydie....give my Roxie girl a kiss for me!!  Hugs to you clevercat!!


----------



## dusty paws

^and say hi to abby!!


----------



## luvprada

I'm so sorry about Bruin.  I'm terribly sorry I didn't see this earlier.  When Moka passed away in October, I kept thinking he was right behind me or around the corner and I thought I heard him bark.  It took a while to adjust (well you never really adjust) to him being gone.

Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## pyespyes

luvprada said:


> I'm so sorry about Bruin.  I'm terribly sorry I didn't see this earlier.  When Moka passed away in October, I kept thinking he was right behind me or around the corner and I thought I heard him bark.  It took a while to adjust (well you never really adjust) to him being gone.
> 
> Please let us know how you are doing.



So sorry about Moka, luvprada. Now that I'm back at school it isn't affecting me as much, but I look through my picture album we put together of her last week, and it makes me miss her all the much again even though she clearly looks sick in the pictures. I guess I'm just finally really accepting that she's gone. However, the happy memories of her are keeping me going


----------



## Green Zebra

*pyespyes*

So sorry to hear about Bruin...my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## luvprada

pyespyes said:


> So sorry about Moka, luvprada. Now that I'm back at school it isn't affecting me as much, but I look through my picture album we put together of her last week, and it makes me miss her all the much again even though she clearly looks sick in the pictures. I guess I'm just finally really accepting that she's gone. However, the happy memories of her are keeping me going



I write down memories so I don't forget things about him as time goes on.  Take good care of yourself.


----------



## caitlin1214

Once again, my thoughts and prayers for all of you who have lost your babies.


----------



## wisnowbird

pyespyes said:


> Thanks for the comforting words, they are really helping me right now. It has only been about a day and half since she has passed, and I still Bruin expect to walk around the corner any moment and walk across my laptop. The spots where her food & water dish and litter box were seem so foreign without them there.
> I'm sorry if it seems as if I am "highjacking" this thread- just  her quick decline has been a huge shock to me, and not many people around me understand that she was more than "an animal".



I'm so sorry for your loss of Bruin.  I lost my sweet Kaylie only 6 days after you lost your Bruin.  She was so much more to me than just "an animal", as well.  Over the last 9 years she was my best friend and my little furry sidekick.  All the years that I had no dates, crappy dates, didn't have any family living nearby, hated my job, etc, she was always my one constant.  I keep looking up & expect to see her walking around the corner, too.

Kaylie used to do this incredibly sweet thing where she would climb up on my chest before I would go to sleep, tuck her head under my chin & make biscuits on the pillow behind me with each paw on the sides of my neck.  My boyfriend used to say it looked like she was hugging me.  She would drool when she was happy & was being petted - so cute.

Towards the end she always seemed to be cold & would climb up on my laptop & cause all kinds of chaos - she managed to change my background picture once & she was always sitting on the volume key making it go crazy or hitting the dvd play key.  This afternoon I was sitting with my laptop on my lap, not even touching the keys & the volume button started going crazy & the dvd program randomly started.  My laptop has NEVER done this type of thing on its own before - only when she was sitting on it.  I've never been one to really believe in an afterlife, but this was so bizarre it really makes me wonder if her spirit is somehow still around.

This was my Kaylie...


----------



## Necromancer

*wisnowbird*, your Kaylie looks so adorable and at peace in that pic. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrs. SR

What a sweet picture of your dear *Kaylie*.... Love the laptop story.... Sorry for your loss.


----------



## roxies_mom

wisnowbird said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Bruin. I lost my sweet Kaylie only 6 days after you lost your Bruin. She was so much more to me than just "an animal", as well. Over the last 9 years she was my best friend and my little furry sidekick. All the years that I had no dates, crappy dates, didn't have any family living nearby, hated my job, etc, she was always my one constant. I keep looking up & expect to see her walking around the corner, too.
> 
> Kaylie used to do this incredibly sweet thing where she would climb up on my chest before I would go to sleep, tuck her head under my chin & make biscuits on the pillow behind me with each paw on the sides of my neck. My boyfriend used to say it looked like she was hugging me. She would drool when she was happy & was being petted - so cute.
> 
> Towards the end she always seemed to be cold & would climb up on my laptop & cause all kinds of chaos - she managed to change my background picture once & she was always sitting on the volume key making it go crazy or hitting the dvd play key. This afternoon I was sitting with my laptop on my lap, not even touching the keys & the volume button started going crazy & the dvd program randomly started. My laptop has NEVER done this type of thing on its own before - only when she was sitting on it. I've never been one to really believe in an afterlife, but this was so bizarre it really makes me wonder if her spirit is somehow still around.
> 
> This was my Kaylie...


 
wisnowbird, so sorry for your loss....kaylie looks so sweet in the picture....you know she'll be in your heart always!


----------



## pyespyes

wisnowbird said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Bruin.  I lost my sweet Kaylie only 6 days after you lost your Bruin.  She was so much more to me than just "an animal", as well.  Over the last 9 years she was my best friend and my little furry sidekick.  All the years that I had no dates, crappy dates, didn't have any family living nearby, hated my job, etc, she was always my one constant.  I keep looking up & expect to see her walking around the corner, too.
> 
> Kaylie used to do this incredibly sweet thing where she would climb up on my chest before I would go to sleep, tuck her head under my chin & make biscuits on the pillow behind me with each paw on the sides of my neck.  My boyfriend used to say it looked like she was hugging me.  She would drool when she was happy & was being petted - so cute.
> 
> Towards the end she always seemed to be cold & would climb up on my laptop & cause all kinds of chaos - she managed to change my background picture once & she was always sitting on the volume key making it go crazy or hitting the dvd play key.  This afternoon I was sitting with my laptop on my lap, not even touching the keys & the volume button started going crazy & the dvd program randomly started.  My laptop has NEVER done this type of thing on its own before - only when she was sitting on it.  I've never been one to really believe in an afterlife, but this was so bizarre it really makes me wonder if her spirit is somehow still around.
> 
> This was my Kaylie...




wisnowbird, I'm so sorry about Kaylie, she seems like such a sweet and loving cat. Although your relationship with Kaylie was special, I know exactly how it feels right now...if you want to PM me feel free


----------



## dusty paws

wisnow i'm so sorry for the loss of Kaylie, she was beautiful. sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## wisnowbird

Thank you all for the kind words & the hugs.  She truly was my soulmate pet.  I'm going to make myself a list of all her quirky habits that made her so special once I'm up to it so I never forget the little things.  And my boyfriend & I are thinking of going out to Utah in March to volunteer at a pet sanctuary in her memory.

This is my all time favorite picture I ever took of her.


----------



## Green Zebra

wisnowbird said:


> Thank you all for the kind words & the hugs.  She truly was my soulmate pet.  I'm going to make myself a list of all her quirky habits that made her so special once I'm up to it so I never forget the little things.  And my boyfriend & I are thinking of going out to Utah in March to volunteer at a pet sanctuary in her memory.
> 
> This is my all time favorite picture I ever took of her.



*wisnowbird*: this a beautiful picture of Kaylie!  I'm so sorry she has passed on, I know you miss her dreadfully.  Yes, write down all your wonderful thoughts and memories of her...all the silly and funny things she used to do, as she was so very special and unique.  That's very sweet you're thinking of going to Best Friends in her memory...


----------



## roxies_mom

wisnowbird said:


> Thank you all for the kind words & the hugs. She truly was my soulmate pet. I'm going to make myself a list of all her quirky habits that made her so special once I'm up to it so I never forget the little things. And my boyfriend & I are thinking of going out to Utah in March to volunteer at a pet sanctuary in her memory.
> 
> This is my all time favorite picture I ever took of her.


 
That would be such a wonderful tribute to her......rest in peace beautiful kitty....until you see your mommy again..............


----------



## Mrs. SR

*wisnowbird* that's a beautiful picture of Kaylie. Again, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Necromancer

What a beautiful cat Kaylie was, *wisnowbird*. That's a really fab pic of her.


----------



## wisnowbird

Green Zebra said:


> That's very sweet you're thinking of going to Best Friends in her memory...


I guess they must be the only well known one in Utah that you knew where I was talking about!  We booked the flights yesterday, so we are definitely going to be doing some volunteer work there in March.  I'm very much looking forward to it.  Planning the trip has helped distract me.

And again, thank you all for your sympathies & nice comments on how pretty my Kaylie was!


----------



## caitlin1214

My thoughts and prayers are with that poor little hamster.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ I agree. What a horrible thing to happen. R.I.P. little hamster.


----------



## nsynchic20

I had to put my cat down yesterday.  She was 19.  I had her since I was 4.  It will be weird not having her around...she's been in my life forever.  I don't know how I feel right now.  It hasn't sunk in yet that she's gone.  I'm afraid I'll be at the grocery store or something and it'll suddenly sink in and I'll just start crying like a baby in the middle of the store haha.

I know that I feel sick inside, because I was in the room petting her when they did it, and to watch it happen...I just feel sick.  But I didn't want her to be alone in the room with strangers when it happened...I wanted to be there with her.  I just wish I never have to go through that again.

Rest in peace Snow White. October 1990 - February 9, 2010.


----------



## Necromancer

My condolences on the death of your cat, *nsynchic*.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Bless your heart *nsynchic20*. So sorry to hear that you lost your Snow White. Even though she had a long healthy life, it must still be sad to let her go. I wish you peace with your healing process.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I am so sorry to hear about Snow White.....bless you for being such a wonderful pet mama and being there with her when she needed you the most.

I am sure she is looking over you now, and she always will.  I hope that in time you can find comfort and peace.  If you need to cry, or just to talk about her, we're always here on this thread.  So many of us have been through this several times, and we understand what you are feeling.


----------



## roxies_mom

nsynchic20 said:


> I had to put my cat down yesterday. She was 19. I had her since I was 4. It will be weird not having her around...she's been in my life forever. I don't know how I feel right now. It hasn't sunk in yet that she's gone. I'm afraid I'll be at the grocery store or something and it'll suddenly sink in and I'll just start crying like a baby in the middle of the store haha.
> 
> I know that I feel sick inside, because I was in the room petting her when they did it, and to watch it happen...I just feel sick.  But I didn't want her to be alone in the room with strangers when it happened...I wanted to be there with her. I just wish I never have to go through that again.
> 
> Rest in peace Snow White. October 1990 - February 9, 2010.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.  I can only imagine how hard that was for you.  I know you probably don't want to hear it right now, but your pain will ease, really it will.......know that she is at peace and she will always be in your heart.....You will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge, until then, she can be with all of our dearly loved departed pets....they will keep her company....you know, sometimes I still break down thinking of my Roxie girl, Kit, Taz and Calvin.....it's good to let it out.   God Bless you and your Snow White.


----------



## dusty paws

nsynchic I'm so sorry for the loss of snow white. at least you were with your furbaby and helped her to the other side. its okay to cry, heck i used to cry in the oddest places... but you will see her again one day - i'm sure my abby is with snow white now too! lots of hugs...


----------



## Green Zebra

*nsynchic*: So sorry to hear about your sweet cat...don't know what words to say to help ease your pain, but I'm sending you (((hugs)))...


----------



## nsynchic20

Thank you for all your kind words everyone, it means a lot.  I am just really confused as to how I am feeling right now...normally I cry very easy...a freakin Hallmark commercial could make me cry...but I haven't really cried since right after we put her to rest... It still doesn't feel real, and I guess I am just really confused cuz I've never had to deal with something like this before, and it's kind of frustrating.


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ Give yourself time.  It took me a while to cry, and now that I've started, I find myself still tearing up after 5 months.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Posted in this thread... but copying again....
"Today I had to make my hardest decision ever, I had to decide to send my angel home. She left us at 130pm est today and I will bury her w/ my bunny at my folks when the temps rise and the earth is not a hard. I wrapped her in the first blanket I ever got her to be buried in. Today has been extremely hard for me and will continue to be as the week progresses. BH was stuck out of the country so he did not get to say a proper goodbye. Thank you all for your kind words and support during this... it meant so much even though she didn't bounce back from it. "

Belldandy Holy-Bell K. 10-30-99 to 2-24-10


----------



## dusty paws

lots of love to you bunny. just think, belldandy is with abby and they're both pain free and happy now watching us from above. lots of hugs


----------



## bunnymasseuse

dusty paws said:


> lots of love to you bunny. just think, belldandy is with abby and they're both pain free and happy now watching us from above. lots of hugs


Thank you dusty... it's really hard... I went back in the house only to grab my laptop because work called and the other cats had destroyed the house   Even with those 2, it will still be very empty with out her.. it's as if she evened out the balance.


----------



## zoesma

oh bunny i am so sorry.....


----------



## roey

nsynchic20 said:


> I had to put my cat down yesterday. She was 19. I had her since I was 4. It will be weird not having her around...she's been in my life forever. I don't know how I feel right now. It hasn't sunk in yet that she's gone. I'm afraid I'll be at the grocery store or something and it'll suddenly sink in and I'll just start crying like a baby in the middle of the store haha.
> 
> I know that I feel sick inside, because I was in the room petting her when they did it, and to watch it happen...I just feel sick.  But I didn't want her to be alone in the room with strangers when it happened...I wanted to be there with her. I just wish I never have to go through that again.
> 
> Rest in peace Snow White. October 1990 - February 9, 2010.


 
I'm so sorry to read about Snow White and feel your pain and sorrow.  Animals become a part of us, especially after so many years together.  I lost my Himalayan cat - Herbie the Love Bug - to end stage renal failure on February 16th.  He was just 2.5 months shy of his 21st birthday.  He was more than a cat; he was a friend and companion who was always there for me in good times and bad.  We shared marriage, divorce, job layoffs and several moves, including one cross-country when he was 17.5.  It was very hard to make the decision to help him cross, but we were able to spend some quality time together before the end which made it easier to say goodbye.  He sat on my lap during the injection while I petted him and thanked him for being the best kitty ever.  He had friends waiting for him on the other side who were wondering what was taking him so long to get there and would be so happy to see him.  He purred through all of it.  The signs of end stage kidney failure are very uncomfortable, and I think he knew his time had come and was ready to rest peacefully again.

There is a huge void right now without him but I feel so blessed to have had him in my life for almost 21 years.  Rest peacefully Furbie; I love you.

May 8, 1989 to February 16, 2010​


----------



## Katie68506

A Pet's 10 Comandments

A PET'S TEN COMMANDMENTS.........

1. My life is likely to last 10-15 years. Any separation from you is likely to be painful.

2. Give me time to understand what you want of me.

3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being.

4. Don't be angry with me for long and don't lock me up as punishment. You have your work, your friends, your entertainment, but I have only you.

5. Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I do understand your voice when speaking to me.

6. Be aware that however you treat me, I will never forget it.

7. Before you hit me, before you strike me, remember that I could hurt you, and yet, I choose not to bite you.

8. Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I have been in the sun too long, or my heart might be getting old or weak.

9. Please take care of me when I grow old. You too, will grow old.

*10. On the ultimate difficult journey, go with me please. Never say you can't bear to watch. Don't make me face this alone. Everything is easier for me if you are there, because I love you so.*

Take a moment today to thank God for your pets. Enjoy and take good care of them. Life would be a much duller, less joyful experience without God's critters. We do not have to wait for Heaven, to be surrounded by hope, love, and joyfulness. It is here on earth and has four legs!

my heart breaks for you


----------



## Mrs. SR

So sorry *bunnymasseuse*.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Mrs. SR said:


> So sorry *bunnymasseuse*.


Thank you, I appreciate the warm thoughts.


----------



## Green Zebra

Just saw these posts...*bunny*, so sorry about your loss....


----------



## roxies_mom

Katie68506 said:


> A Pet's 10 Comandments
> 
> A PET'S TEN COMMANDMENTS.........
> 
> 1. My life is likely to last 10-15 years. Any separation from you is likely to be painful.
> 
> 2. Give me time to understand what you want of me.
> 
> 3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being.
> 
> 4. Don't be angry with me for long and don't lock me up as punishment. You have your work, your friends, your entertainment, but I have only you.
> 
> 5. Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I do understand your voice when speaking to me.
> 
> 6. Be aware that however you treat me, I will never forget it.
> 
> 7. Before you hit me, before you strike me, remember that I could hurt you, and yet, I choose not to bite you.
> 
> 8. Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I have been in the sun too long, or my heart might be getting old or weak.
> 
> 9. Please take care of me when I grow old. You too, will grow old.
> 
> *10. On the ultimate difficult journey, go with me please. Never say you can't bear to watch. Don't make me face this alone. Everything is easier for me if you are there, because I love you so.*
> 
> *Take a moment today to thank God for your pets. Enjoy and take good care of them. Life would be a much duller, less joyful experience without God's critters. We do not have to wait for Heaven, to be surrounded by hope, love, and joyfulness. It is here on earth and has four legs!*
> 
> my heart breaks for you


 

Thank you so much for posting this.....My heart breaks too for everyone who has suffered the loss of a beloved pet......I have lost 6 myself, but I know I will see them again and they are forever in my heart.  I love these Ten commandments!  Thank you again!!


----------



## Necromancer

I am truly sorry for your loss, *bunny*. Belldandy will always be in your heart.
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Green Zebra said:


> Just saw these posts...*bunny*, so sorry about your loss....





Necromancer said:


> I am truly sorry for your loss, *bunny*. Belldandy will always be in your heart.
> {{{hugs}}}


Thanks GZ and Necro... last week was very tough... I miss her very much.


----------



## Necromancer

*Bunny*, you'll always miss her and she'll always be in your heart and mind. She was a part of your life and a member of your family for so long. It's always the hardest thing to do, but ultimately, you have to make the choice that is best for your pet, never what's best for yourself. To let them off as easily as you possibly can is the most kind and selfless thing you can do for them.
{{{hugs}}} to you.


----------



## Juda

Just saw your post *bunnymasseuse*
I am really sorry
The hard decision is the ultimate act of love 
Hope you are feeling better now


----------



## Green Zebra

For everyone who has lost a pet...this poem (that many may be familiar with) was in a card my vet sent me after I had to put my beloved dog, Bo, to sleep. The last sentence, while making me sad, gave me enormous peace and comfort.  I hope the words help others who are going through the same thing...

_Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.

Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me do.

Speak to me often, for your voice is the world&#8217;s sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footsteps falls upon my waiting ear.

When it is cold and wet, please take me inside, for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements. And I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth. Though had you no home, I would rather follow you through ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land, for you are my god and I am your devoted worshiper.

Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life should your life be in danger.

And, beloved master, should the great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest - and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands.
_


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Necromancer said:


> *Bunny*, you'll always miss her and she'll always be in your heart and mind. She was a part of your life and a member of your family for so long. It's always the hardest thing to do, but ultimately, you have to make the choice that is best for your pet, never what's best for yourself. To let them off as easily as you possibly can is the most kind and selfless thing you can do for them.
> {{{hugs}}} to you.


Thanks sweetie, today is a week so far... and it's less painful but still lonely w/o her around.


Juda said:


> Just saw your post *bunnymasseuse*
> I am really sorry
> The hard decision is the ultimate act of love
> Hope you are feeling better now


Each day is better, not necessarily "happier" but I'm hoping the memories of her last moments will fade because they still play on like a bad nightmare for me.


Green Zebra said:


> For everyone who has lost a pet...this poem (that many may be familiar with) was in a card my vet sent me after I had to put my beloved dog, Bo, to sleep. The last sentence, while making me sad, gave me enormous peace and comfort.  I hope the words help others who are going through the same thing...
> 
> _Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.
> 
> Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me do.
> 
> Speak to me often, for your voice is the worlds sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footsteps falls upon my waiting ear.
> 
> When it is cold and wet, please take me inside, for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements. And I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth. Though had you no home, I would rather follow you through ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land, for you are my god and I am your devoted worshiper.
> 
> Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life should your life be in danger.
> 
> And, beloved master, should the great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest - and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands.
> _


Thanks GZ, doing the right thing isn't always easy, or painless, but doing what's right should be what helps us get on.


----------



## Necromancer

How are you doing today, *Bunny*? Are you OK?


----------



## Mrs. SR

My husband and I lost our beloved dog Belle last night. She was 16 and ready to go. The vet came to our home and allowed Belle to transition with all of her loved ones around her.... she was a sweet girl who just showed up at our home 14 years ago pregnant with seven puppies. After finding homes for all the puppies, except for the one we kept, Belle settled into a daily routine of loving us, walking with us, and keeping the deer out of our garden.... as the sedation shot was administered last night she looked at me, then my husband, and then she held my gaze until she went to sleep.... she died peacefully and quickly... rest in peace sweet Belle... run free.


----------



## ggirl

I am so sorry Mrs. SR-your post made me cry. It is always so hard to lose a pet but we are always so lucky to have them enhance our lives and give us unconditional love.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Mrs. SR I feel for your loss... mine is still raw for me even after these weeks.  You were fortunate to have so many years with her, she sounds like the kind of loving dog we all would want.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Thank you *ggirl*. We buried her today and something about placing flowers on her grave helped lift the grief. She lived a good life and I don't know who was luckier the day she walked into our lives, her or us. 

*bunnymasseuse* thank you. You were in my thoughts when I posted and I do hope you are doing better.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

My sympathies to you and your hubby, Mrs. SR...I am sorry to hear about your Belle. I know she brought so much joy to your life.

bunnymasseuse - I hope you are doing better.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Mrs. SR said:


> Thank you *ggirl*. We buried her today and something about placing flowers on her grave helped lift the grief. She lived a good life and I don't know who was luckier the day she walked into our lives, her or us.
> 
> *bunnymasseuse* thank you. You were in my thoughts when I posted and I do hope you are doing better.


Thanks, I think once I am able to bury my baby girl that it will help to finish the grieving process.  The frozen land around here has not helped get that process complete.



DenimShopaholic said:


> My sympathies to you and your hubby, Mrs. SR...I am sorry to hear about your Belle. I know she brought so much joy to your life.
> 
> bunnymasseuse - I hope you are doing better.


Thank you DS... the boys are doing their best to help out... and a friend's female cat has been paying me extra attention, so I hope that's Belldandy telling her I need it.


----------



## Mrs. SR

DenimShopaholic said:


> My sympathies to you and your hubby, Mrs. SR...I am sorry to hear about your Belle. I know she brought so much joy to your life..



Thank you. It's such a tender day and I have to remind myself over and over that she is in a better place and that it's not the feeble Belle that I want back. It's the young, sassy, healthy Belle I am longing for..... and of course, that will never happen.... except at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

bunnymasseuse said:


> Thanks, I think once I am able to bury my baby girl that it will help to finish the grieving process. The frozen land around here has not helped get that process complete.
> 
> 
> Thank you DS... the boys are doing their best to help out... and a friend's female cat has been paying me extra attention, so I hope that's Belldandy telling her I need it.


 
I hope you get to bury your baby girl soon, and then I think it will help you move forward.  

Glad to hear your other pets are there for you, and I truly believe Belldandy will send you little messages and support....I really think our pets keep an eye on us from above....I am sure she'll be there for you for a long time to come.....


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Mrs. SR said:


> Thank you. It's such a tender day and I have to remind myself over and over that she is in a better place and that it's not the feeble Belle that I want back. It's the young, sassy, healthy Belle I am longing for..... and of course, that will never happen.... except at the Rainbow Bridge.


 
You certainly put all of the emotions that I felt when I lost my kitties (4 in the past 7 years....) into words.   You want to hang onto them so badly, but ultimatley you do what is right for them in the end.  It's just so hard to accept that they will never be the happy healthy pet you once had - but yet it's so hard to give up any little shred of hope.  I'm sure that your Belle is chasing my kitties around as we speak and I hope they give her a warm welcome!


----------



## dusty paws

Mrs. SR I am so sorry for your family's loss of Belle.


----------



## Green Zebra

Mrs. SR said:


> My husband and I lost our beloved dog Belle last night. She was 16 and ready to go. The vet came to our home and allowed Belle to transition with all of her loved ones around her.... she was a sweet girl who just showed up at our home 14 years ago pregnant with seven puppies. After finding homes for all the puppies, except for the one we kept, Belle settled into a daily routine of loving us, walking with us, and keeping the deer out of our garden.... as the sedation shot was administered last night she looked at me, then my husband, and then she held my gaze until she went to sleep.... she died peacefully and quickly... rest in peace sweet Belle... run free.



Your post touched my heart...I'm so sorry for the loss of Belle. I'm glad Belle was able to pass with her loved ones around her...I'm know that was a comfort for her.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Thank you *dusty paws* and *Green Zebra*.


----------



## Necromancer

*Mrs. SR,* condolences to you and your family for the loss of your beloved Belle.


----------



## sugarcoated_

Last night, my horse gave birth to a beautiful filly called Firenze. Unfortunately she was 2 months early and thus came stillborn.


----------



## aaallabama

sugarcoated_ said:


> Last night, my horse gave birth to a beautiful filly called Firenze. Unfortunately she was 2 months early and thus came stillborn.


_*
^^ oh no, how sad (((hugs))) *_


----------



## Green Zebra

sugarcoated_ said:


> Last night, my horse gave birth to a beautiful filly called Firenze. Unfortunately she was 2 months early and thus came stillborn.




Oh....I'm so sad to hear this...and so sorry for Firenze...and for you....


----------



## sugarcoated_

Thanks ladies. Broke my heart :cry:


----------



## Mrs. SR

Thank you *Necromancer*. Today is a better day and it's getting easier to celebrate her life instead of grieving the loss. 



Oh *sugarcoated*, really sorry to hear of your loss of *Firenze *. I hope your horse is recovering easily from the delivery.


----------



## sugarcoated_

Mrs. SR, read your story.. So sad. A big hug for you! 

Thankfully, my horse is doing well. She seems to be in as good a shape as ever.


----------



## Necromancer

That's really sad. I'm sorry, *sugarcoated*, but I am glad to read your horse seems to be doing OK though.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sugarcoated_, I'm sorry to hear of your loss.  I hope your horse continues to do well despite what happened.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm sorry to say my dear friends had to say goodbye to their sweet Pandora, who was around for a bit over 10 yrs, and she had to be put to sleep last night which was exactly 1 month and 1 day after Belldandy.  She was a great cat, and they are fortunate that they still have her brother from the litter to spend time with in her absence.  

She had an infection in her uterus (never spayed) potentially for almost a month, but we didn't find out until about 2 weeks ago.  She had an emergency spay but the infection had been too long in her system where it had compromised her immune system, she had little white blood cells and platelets to come back from the surgery and a transfusion had been done with little success.  If she had still been alive there potentially could have been quite a few more transfusions in her future with little potential for her to bounce back from it.  It was rough for me to be there with her Mommy to see her leave us, but I just hope it supported them both.


----------



## roxies_mom

This thread makes me so sad sometimes that I just have to stay away.  It brings back so many memories of my beloved fur babies......I just want to say to all that have lost their pets, that my heart goes out to you all......and I know you will be reunited at the Rainbow Bridge....I can't wait to get there and see my babies too!

In loving memory of my Kit, Roxie, Taz and Calvin and all your beloved pets they are gone, but never forgotten..............


----------



## Mrs. SR

I know what you mean *roxies_mom*, when I see the Rainbow Bridge highlighted when I click into this forum I cringe a little because I know it means someone just lost a special pet. I also know how much the support meant to me a few weeks ago, so thanks everyone for keeping this thread going. 

*bunnymasseuse*, sorry to hear about Pandora, and sorry to hear that you had to see another special kitty leave this world so soon after you lost *Belldandy*. You sound like a true friend.


----------



## mv_envy

to everyone whose lost a pet.... my heart goes out to you all... I know the pain of loosing a beloved pet..... its been almost 3 years since my NALA passed away and sometimes i still cry for her.....


----------



## dallas

In loving memory of Sid, who was fat and lazy, and whinged every single day of his life. We miss him already. So quiet now.


----------



## Irishgal

dallas said:


> In loving memory of Sid, who was fat and lazy, and whinged every single day of his life. We miss him already. So quiet now.
> 
> View attachment 1063387




RIP Sid.


----------



## roxies_mom

dallas said:


> In loving memory of Sid, who was fat and lazy, and whinged every single day of his life. We miss him already. So quiet now.
> 
> View attachment 1063387


 
So sorry for your loss.......


----------



## roxies_mom

mv_envy said:


> to everyone whose lost a pet.... my heart goes out to you all... I know the pain of loosing a beloved pet..... its been almost 3 years since my NALA passed away and sometimes i still cry for her.....


 
Sorry for your loss.....it's been 7 years since my Roxie passed away, and I'm like you, sometimes I still cry....especially when I come to this thread.  I feel your loss and pain........


----------



## Mrs. SR

Sorry for your loss dallas.  RIP Sid.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beautiful kitty Dallas, I know your pain, and I wish you peace in Sid's passing.


----------



## dallas

Thanks so much ladies. 

Hugs to everyone who has lost a precious friend.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

dallas said:


> Thanks so much ladies.
> 
> Hugs to everyone who has lost a precious friend.


 
So sorry for your loss, dallas.  Always know there are many people who understand on this thread. 

 I am guessing your Sid has found my 4 little girl kitties who have been waiting at the Rainbow Bridge -  quite the handsome fellow!


----------



## dallas

DenimShopaholic said:


> So sorry for your loss, dallas.  Always know there are many people who understand on this thread.
> 
> I am guessing your Sid has found my 4 little girl kitties who have been waiting at the Rainbow Bridge -  quite the handsome fellow!



Thanks for your kind words. I can almost hear Sid whinging at your girl kitties, I bet they have already given him a few swipes to try and shut him up. I swear sometimes it sounded like he was trying to talk.


----------



## dusty paws

*dallas* and *bunnymasseuse* i'm so sorry for your recent losses. and to everyone else, your furbabies are still with you


----------



## Necromancer

I'm so very sorry about your Sid, *Dallas*. {{{Hugs to you}}}


----------



## DenimShopaholic

dallas said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I can almost hear Sid whinging at your girl kitties, I bet they have already given him a few swipes to try and shut him up. I swear sometimes it sounded like he was trying to talk.


 
I think your Sid will need to compete with my girls for 'talk time' - a couple of them were quite chatty!!  

I hope you are doing ok today....


----------



## dallas

^ I hope they give him a taste of his own medicine!

Thanks girls, your kind words are much appreciated.


----------



## quincysouth

With much sadness I would respectfully like to remember my baby boy, Quincy, who was sent to Heaven on Wednesday, April 7.  We had Quincy, schnauzer, for 14 wonderful years - came into our lives when my precious daughter was age 2; she just turned 16!!!!  Was DX on Saturday with a malignant tumor; took him home for a few days for our own selfish reasons and we put him down Wednesday.....he talked right up until the end.

My heart is absolutely breaking and my home's energy is so different without him.  I miss you Quincy.......


----------



## dusty paws

quincy so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Agreed, sorry for your loss quincy.  Seems like we've had quite a few pet losses this year and it's only the first 4 months


----------



## AAA07

Sorry for your losses ((dallas and bunnymasseuse)) - lots of hugs.


----------



## roxies_mom

quincysouth said:


> With much sadness I would respectfully like to remember my baby boy, Quincy, who was sent to Heaven on Wednesday, April 7. We had Quincy, schnauzer, for 14 wonderful years - came into our lives when my precious daughter was age 2; she just turned 16!!!! Was DX on Saturday with a malignant tumor; took him home for a few days for our own selfish reasons and we put him down Wednesday.....he talked right up until the end.
> 
> My heart is absolutely breaking and my home's energy is so different without him. I miss you Quincy.......


 
so sorry for your loss.....Quincy will always be in your heart.  blessings....


----------



## Mrs. SR

I am so sorry for your loss *quincysouth*. So sad. I hope the grief lifts enough for the loving memories to comfort you and your family.


----------



## Necromancer

quincysouth said:


> With much sadness I would respectfully like to remember my baby boy, Quincy, who was sent to Heaven on Wednesday, April 7. We had Quincy, schnauzer, for 14 wonderful years - came into our lives when my precious daughter was age 2; she just turned 16!!!! Was DX on Saturday with a malignant tumor; took him home for a few days for our own selfish reasons and we put him down Wednesday.....he talked right up until the end.
> 
> My heart is absolutely breaking and my home's energy is so different without him. I miss you Quincy.......


 
I'm so sorry to read about your Quincy passing away. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## quincysouth

Thanks members for all your kind words; they are truly comforting!!


----------



## leggeks

Lost our family pet today. I was his mama for a bit in high school then my mom became his mama when I left for college. I remember the day I drove in the pouring rain in my 1976 Celica and was so excited to have a puppy. I remember it was hard to shift gears in that old car and hold him too.

It was time to let him go today. My mom is devastated and I've been searching all over my house to find pics to send to her. I'm trying to find the right kind of gift to send her. Thought about making one of those photo books you make online like from shutterfly. I think she would like that.


Mookey 1994-2010


----------



## roxies_mom

leggeks said:


> Lost our family pet today. I was his mama for a bit in high school then my mom became his mama when I left for college. I remember the day I drove in the pouring rain in my 1976 Celica and was so excited to have a puppy. I remember it was hard to shift gears in that old car and hold him too.
> 
> It was time to let him go today. My mom is devastated and I've been searching all over my house to find pics to send to her. I'm trying to find the right kind of gift to send her. Thought about making one of those photo books you make online like from shutterfly. I think she would like that.
> 
> 
> Mookey 1994-2010
> View attachment 1073909


 
so sorry for your loss and know the pain you and your Mom are going through...........Mookey, you were and are loved and will never be forgotten....rip.....until you meet at the Rainbow Bridge.......
blessings to you and your family.


----------



## dusty paws

hugs *leggeks* - sending you love. hope our furbabies meet up soon


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Leggeks, my thoughts are with you as you take this time to remember so many good moments that will forever outlast the bad ones.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm so sorry about Mookie, he looked adorable. Take care, *leggeks*.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Sorry for your family's loss leggeks. I bet your mother would love a photo album-- pictures can be so comforting after a loss. Rest in peace *Mookey*.


----------



## leggeks

roxies_mom said:


> so sorry for your loss and know the pain you and your Mom are going through...........Mookey, you were and are loved and will never be forgotten....rip.....until you meet at the Rainbow Bridge.......
> blessings to you and your family.


 
What kind words *roxies_mom.*



dusty paws said:


> hugs *leggeks* - sending you love. hope our furbabies meet up soon


Thank you so much *dusty paws*.



bunnymasseuse said:


> Leggeks, my thoughts are with you as you take this time to remember so many good moments that will forever outlast the bad ones.


We did have such good moments together *bunny* and that's what I will remember. 



Necromancer said:


> I'm so sorry about Mookie, he looked adorable. Take care, *leggeks*.


*Necromancer*, he was a mess when he was little! His face is what got me when I saw him for the first time!



Mrs. SR said:


> Sorry for your family's loss leggeks. I bet your mother would love a photo album-- pictures can be so comforting after a loss. Rest in peace *Mookey*.


 
Thank you *Mrs. SR*. I think she will love a book. I already started one on shutterfly. They have a pet themed book that is really sweet.


----------



## quincysouth

leggeks said:


> Lost our family pet today. I was his mama for a bit in high school then my mom became his mama when I left for college. I remember the day I drove in the pouring rain in my 1976 Celica and was so excited to have a puppy. I remember it was hard to shift gears in that old car and hold him too.
> 
> It was time to let him go today. My mom is devastated and I've been searching all over my house to find pics to send to her. I'm trying to find the right kind of gift to send her. Thought about making one of those photo books you make online like from shutterfly. I think she would like that.
> 
> 
> Mookey 1994-2010
> View attachment 1073909


 
I certainly do know the pain you are feeling right now as I lost my Quincy on April 7th.   Mookey will be in all your hearts and memories forever.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.....


----------



## Cheryl24

Last night, my neighbors found my best buddy LeRoy dead in between both of our buildings. They thought he was just asleep but then they saw he had a little blood coming out of his mouth.  My neighbor felt his body but didn't feel any broken bones so it doesn't seem like he was hit by a car.  We just don't know what happened to him.  

My heart is broken.  LeRoy came into my life a few years ago when my upstairs neighbor brought him with her while she attended dental school.  LeRoy liked the outdoors life so she let him roam around the complex most of the time.  He started to follow my dog Daphne and I around on our walks and the two of them became fast friends.  I was shocked by their quick friendship because Daphne isn't always easy to get along with and she didn't seem to care for any cats before.  

In just a few months I became LeRoy's primary caregiver allowing him inside on cold or wet nights, feeding him regularly, and just giving him lots of love & attention.  My neighbor completely released ownership to me because it was obvious he loved me the most.   She liked to say she was his "biological mother" and I was his "adopted mother."

Around 2 1/2 hours before he was found dead, he was happily taking a nap on my bed...getting lots of head & under chin scratches from me.  I would give anything to have that moment back.  

Daphne and I will love and miss you always LeRoy.


----------



## leggeks

I'm so sorry Cheryl. LeRoy had a great mama and friend!


----------



## roxies_mom

Cheryl24 said:


> Last night, my neighbors found my best buddy LeRoy dead in between both of our buildings. They thought he was just asleep but then they saw he had a little blood coming out of his mouth. My neighbor felt his body but didn't feel any broken bones so it doesn't seem like he was hit by a car. We just don't know what happened to him.
> 
> My heart is broken. LeRoy came into my life a few years ago when my upstairs neighbor brought him with her while she attended dental school. LeRoy liked the outdoors life so she let him roam around the complex most of the time. He started to follow my dog Daphne and I around on our walks and the two of them became fast friends. I was shocked by their quick friendship because Daphne isn't always easy to get along with and she didn't seem to care for any cats before.
> 
> In just a few months I became LeRoy's primary caregiver allowing him inside on cold or wet nights, feeding him regularly, and just giving him lots of love & attention. My neighbor completely released ownership to me because it was obvious he loved me the most.  She liked to say she was his "biological mother" and I was his "adopted mother."
> 
> Around 2 1/2 hours before he was found dead, he was happily taking a nap on my bed...getting lots of head & under chin scratches from me. I would give anything to have that moment back.
> 
> Daphne and I will love and miss you always LeRoy.


 
Aw Cheryl, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Just know that LeRoy knew how much you loved him, and he is now playing with the rest of our fur babies at the Rainbow Bridge.  They will keep him company until you meet again.  I know how painful this is for you, I've been there.....your pain will ease, but LeRoy will always be with you in your heart.  God bless you, Daphne and sweet little LeRoy.....


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Thank you *leggeks*...  I'm sorry for your loss as well.  Cyberhugs to you too!

*Roxie -* your words mean more to me than you know.  I truly pray LeRoy is enjoying life across the bridge.  Thank you for the comforting thoughts.


----------



## JAP4life

Cheryl,that was so incredibly beautiful. I know how sweet and loving Leroy was and how lucky he was to have such a loving family. I am thinking about you Cheryl. *squeeze*


----------



## Mrs. SR

Oh *Cheryl24*, I am so sorry to hear of your sudden loss.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Thank you so much Elyssa & Mrs. SR.  This morning when I walked Daphne I caught myself several times look behind us to see if LeRoy was there.  His routine was always if he hadn't spent the night with us, he would find us on our morning walk and then spend the day with us inside.  

This is so hard.


----------



## dusty paws

*Cheryl* I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy - he's smiling on you from up above!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Cheryl24, you had a beautiful tiger there with you for some wonderful times!  Sorry to hear about your loss, it's sad to think we have had so many of us to comfort each other this year with similar losses already with not even half a yr passed.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Your posts mean so much to me *bunnymasseuse & dusty paws - *thank you.  He really was a beautiful boy.  

I had good cries today and shared some sweet memories with a few neighbors and our apartment manager.  They all knew and adored LeRoy too.  It's been comforting knowing he was so well known and loved.


----------



## Beany

Cheryl I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  

LeRoy was beautiful and special and he'll always live on in your heart.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Thank you so much dear Beany.  I see you lost your special baby too not too long ago.  I'm so sorry hon...I now know how painful it is to say good-bye.


----------



## ilovecoco.

Katie68506 said:


> *10. On the ultimate difficult journey, go with me please. Never say you can't bear to watch. Don't make me face this alone. Everything is easier for me if you are there, because I love you so.*



I have tears streaming down my face reading this. 

I lost my best friend, on the last day of Janurary this year, and it still hurts so much. She was 18 and she was by my side almost my whole life. She had a tumour in her stomach (that went unnoticed by our usual vet even a couple of days before her death - thank god for Coco's sake we decided to seek a different opinion). I miss her terribly and would do _anything _to be able to hug her one more time.

I was with my baby til the very end. It was so hard, and I broke down into a crying mess, but I wouldn't have ever wanted her to be alone. 

We had a beautiful burial for her. We bought a lovely casket, and decorated it with a pink blanket, little pink pillow, a teddy bear, flowers, and we each wrote little cards to her and placed them by her side. I also bought her a seperate little teddy bear holding a rose, especially from me. It helped to see her again...and give a more dignified goodbye.

I miss and love her so much 












_*Coco
October 18, 1991 - January 31, 2010*_​
I lost my girl Ginger, a couple years earlier. She was 16. She was a tough cookie, and had been through quite a lot! She was hit by a car, broke her pelvis, then got cancer, and had her arm removed. She was still marching on, until one day, about 4 or so months later, she wouldn't get out of bed, and would just lie there, not wanting to eat or drink, and just completely unresponsive. She died a natural death a day or two later, from what seemed to be a heart attack.

She was a very popular lady, everyone in our neighbourhood knew her, and she'd always go up to strangers walking by and make new friends - she was quite the flirt! She actually died while we were having a big family event at our house, so in one way perhaps it was meant to be at that time, because she always loved to be surrounded by people, and everyone in the extended family who knew and loved her, got to say goodbye as well.

_*Ginger
March 18, 1989 - May 14, 2006*_




​ 
My heart goes out to all in this thread who have lost a loved one


----------



## roxies_mom

ilovecoco. said:


> I have tears streaming down my face reading this.
> 
> I lost my best friend, on the last day of Janurary this year, and it still hurts so much. She was 18 and she was by my side almost my whole life. She had a tumour in her stomach (that went unnoticed by our usual vet even a couple of days before her death - thank god for Coco's sake we decided to seek a different opinion). I miss her terribly and would do _anything _to be able to hug her one more time.
> 
> I was with my baby til the very end. It was so hard, and I broke down into a crying mess, but I wouldn't have ever wanted her to be alone.
> 
> We had a beautiful burial for her. We bought a lovely casket, and decorated it with a pink blanket, little pink pillow, a teddy bear, flowers, and we each wrote little cards to her and placed them by her side. I also bought her a seperate little teddy bear holding a rose, especially from me. It helped to see her again...and give a more dignified goodbye.
> 
> I miss and love her so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Coco*_
> _*October 18, 1991 - January 31, 2010*_​
> 
> 
> My heart goes out to all in this thread who have lost a loved one


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.  Coco is a beautiful kitty....I know she's at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you....until then, I'm sure she's found friends in all of our beloved fur babies that have gone before her.  I know she's pain free and she knows how much you loved and still love her.  God bless you and your family.....Coco lives on in your hearts..........


----------



## Mrs. SR

What a beautiful face *Coco* has.... I can understand how you would miss her after loving her for so long. She was a lucky kitty to be so loved. What a comfort that you were with her to the end, and then you and your family gave her such a dignified burial.... I hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## ilovecoco.

Thank you both 

It is slowly getting easier.

I hope she's making friends, and I know her big sis is looking out for her. Coco always been shy and a little scared, but Ginger was always there to protect her (Ginger once even jumped on a dog's back so that it wouldn't chase after Coco )


----------



## quincysouth

Eighteen years is such a long time to have a wonderful pet like Coco....wow.....you will always have the memories.  I recently lost a pet and someone said to me, "right now when you remember your pet you cry; but there will come a time in the near future that when you think of your pet; you will smile and laugh and remember all the good times."  I hope that you can smile and laugh soon.....my heart goes out to you ilovecoco...


----------



## Cheryl24

Your two girls were so beautiful *ilovecoco.*  It's very apparent they were well-loved.


----------



## dusty paws

*ilovecoco* i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KTScrlet

[SIZE=+1]I let Ashley Wilkes go on Saturday.  He had so much wrong with him.  He's had congestive heart for a long, long time.  In the past week or so, everything seemed to go wrong.   His back legs didn't work very well.  He laid around all the time.  He stopped going to the door when he wanted to go out.  I had to pick him up every 2-3 hours and take him out so he could pee. Then he stopped drinking and eating.  It hurt him to hang his head down to do this.  I put his food and water on top of a stack of books, and he started drinking and eating again, but I knew something was wrong.  I took him to the vet and they x-rayed his neck and said he had a tumor.  Doctor F. wanted to do an endoscopic test and remove the tumor if they could, or take a biopsy if they couldn't.  Dr. K. told me many years ago that Ashley's heart was so bad that he would not be able to be put under anesthesia.   I cried, prayed, and decided that he had gone through enough.  If he survived the surgery, he would be in a lot of pain from it, and his legs and heart wouldn't be any better. I called the vet office and told them I did not want the surgery, and that I had decided to let him go.  It was the hardest thing I have ever done.  I have never cried so much. I stayed with him talking to him and petting him. Dr. H. gave him the shots and when he was gone she hugged me and said, "You know you will see him again one day."  I will miss him forever, but I know that he is in a better place.
[/SIZE]


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^My heart goes out to you, the loss is so great at the beginning, and even for me, it comes back in waves.  It is unfortunate that the hardest things are done to those we love the greatest.


----------



## roxies_mom

KTScrlet said:


> [SIZE=+1]I let Ashley Wilkes go on Saturday. He had so much wrong with him. He's had congestive heart for a long, long time. In the past week or so, everything seemed to go wrong. His back legs didn't work very well. He laid around all the time. He stopped going to the door when he wanted to go out. I had to pick him up every 2-3 hours and take him out so he could pee. Then he stopped drinking and eating. It hurt him to hang his head down to do this. I put his food and water on top of a stack of books, and he started drinking and eating again, but I knew something was wrong. I took him to the vet and they x-rayed his neck and said he had a tumor. Doctor F. wanted to do an endoscopic test and remove the tumor if they could, or take a biopsy if they couldn't. Dr. K. told me many years ago that Ashley's heart was so bad that he would not be able to be put under anesthesia. I cried, prayed, and decided that he had gone through enough. If he survived the surgery, he would be in a lot of pain from it, and his legs and heart wouldn't be any better. I called the vet office and told them I did not want the surgery, and that I had decided to let him go. It was the hardest thing I have ever done. I have never cried so much. I stayed with him talking to him and petting him. Dr. H. gave him the shots and when he was gone she hugged me and said, "You know you will see him again one day." I will miss him forever, but I know that he is in a better place.[/SIZE]


 
KT...I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know that was the hardest thing for you to have to do.....but, I hope you find comfort knowing that Ashley Wilkes knew how much you loved him.  He is no longer suffering and is no doubt making friends with all of our loved and missed fur babies.  He will wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge, and when he sees you, his tail will wag and he will run to greet you, no longer in pain.  It's not easy, but it will get easier as time goes on...and Ashley Wilkes will forever be in your heart.  God bless...........


----------



## Necromancer

My condolences for your loss, *ilovecoco*, *KTScrlet*, and *Cheryl*. {{{hugs}}} to  you all.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*KTScrlet*, so sorry to hear of your loss of *Ashley Wilkes* and the very difficult decision you had to make. You did the kindest thing and I believe he knew that. My experience is that in time the grief lifts and tender loving memories become the strongest thoughts surrounding our beloved pets. I hope you feel better soon. *hugs*


----------



## KTScrlet

*bunnymasseuse, roxies_mom, Necromancer, and Mrs. SR*--Thank you all for your kind words and condolences.


----------



## MaryMargaret

I just wanted to let all my tpf friends know that my beloved Jack Russell Terrier MaryMargaret, passed away Wednesday, April 28th.  I also want to thank everyone for their comments regarding her photo on my ebay store site.  She was a special little dog, with many heath problems throughout the years and will be deeply missed.  She is now well and at peace.
06/01/96 - 04/28/10.


----------



## roxies_mom

MaryMargaret said:


> I just wanted to let all my tpf friends know that my beloved Jack Russell Terrier MaryMargaret, passed away Wednesday, April 28th. I also want to thank everyone for their comments regarding her photo on my ebay store site. She was a special little dog, with many heath problems throughout the years and will be deeply missed. She is now well and at peace.
> 06/01/96 - 04/28/10.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.....MaryMargaret is a beautiful little girl.....like I've said so many times here on this thread, she's making friends with all of our beloved fur babies at the Rainbow Bridge and waiting for you to meet her there someday....she knew how much you loved her and will always be in your heart.....God Bless and hugs to you and yours......


----------



## Mrs. SR

Rest In Peace *MaryMargaret*.... What an adorable picture.... You and your family are in my thoughts MaryMargaret.


----------



## KTScrlet

*I am so sorry for your loss. *


----------



## dusty paws

*KT* and *Mary Margaret* so sorry for both of your losses. Sending you both huggs and my thoughts.


----------



## KTScrlet

dusty paws said:


> *KT* and *Mary Margaret* so sorry for both of your losses. Sending you both huggs and my thoughts.



_*Thank you.*_


----------



## caitlin1214

Yesterday, my friend and her boyfriend got a turtle and two goldfish.

The turtle is called Batman and one goldfish is Optimus Prime and the other is Megatron.


Sadly, Megatron died this morning.


Rest in peace, Megatron.


----------



## awhitney

on saturday morning my niece Alyssa's 2 yr. old cat Chester got hit by a car in front of their house.. 

Alyssa is only 4 years old, and so uspset about the whole thing. Chester was her kitty.

Please keep Alyssa and Chester in your prayers.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

awhitney said:


> on saturday morning my niece Alyssa's 2 yr. old cat Chester got hit by a car in front of their house..
> 
> Alyssa is only 4 years old, and so uspset about the whole thing. Chester was her kitty.
> 
> Please keep Alyssa and Chester in your prayers.


Will do, never easy to lose a pet, no easier at a young age either.


----------



## roxies_mom

awhitney said:


> on saturday morning my niece Alyssa's 2 yr. old cat Chester got hit by a car in front of their house..
> 
> Alyssa is only 4 years old, and so uspset about the whole thing. Chester was her kitty.
> 
> Please keep Alyssa and Chester in your prayers.


 
Aw Amanda, so sorry to hear about Alyssa's cat Chester.  It's so hard for anyone to deal with the loss of a beloved pet, but I'm sure it's even harder for a child.....good thing she has you...be sure to tell her that Chester is making friends at the Rainbow Bridge with all of our pets, and that she will see him again someday.....then give her a BIG


----------



## J.E

Im heartbroken. My darling, adorable, sweet, kind and funny cat passed away earlier today.
Im supposed to do so much stuff but all im doing is google "how to get over" and "grief".
He wasnt only a cat to me, he was my little baby! He was just a bundle of joy!
I loved him so so so much!! How do people get over when loved ones die? (i know its only a cat, but he meant so much to me! :cry:


----------



## roxies_mom

J.E said:


> Im heartbroken. My darling, adorable, sweet, kind and funny cat passed away earlier today.
> Im supposed to do so much stuff but all im doing is google "how to get over" and "grief".
> He wasnt only a cat to me, he was my little baby! He was just a bundle of joy!
> I loved him so so so much!! How do people get over when loved ones die? (i know its only a cat, but he meant so much to me! :cry:


 
J.E, so sorry for your loss.  He wasn't "only" a cat....to us animal lovers, they are the same as children to us....so we know what you are going through.  I'm sure he's at the Rainbow Bridge playing with his new found friends and he'll be waiting for the day that you find him there....Your pain will ease over time, but he will forever be in your heart.....God bless....


----------



## dusty paws

*JE* I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

J.E said:


> Im heartbroken. My darling, adorable, sweet, kind and funny cat passed away earlier today.
> Im supposed to do so much stuff but all im doing is google "how to get over" and "grief".
> He wasnt only a cat to me, he was my little baby! He was just a bundle of joy!
> I loved him so so so much!! How do people get over when loved ones die? (i know its only a cat, but he meant so much to me! :cry:


Oh JE, sorry to hear this... it took me a good 3 months to get over the loss of my little girl, it hurts much less, but the first month and a half was really REALLY painful for me.  

I wrote down all the things about her that I would miss, so that I would not forget them over time... I encourage you to do the same if it helps.


----------



## KTScrlet

awhitney said:


> on saturday morning my niece Alyssa's 2 yr. old cat Chester got hit by a car in front of their house..
> 
> Alyssa is only 4 years old, and so uspset about the whole thing. Chester was her kitty.
> 
> Please keep Alyssa and Chester in your prayers.



_*I am so sorry.  No matter how old you are, losing a pet is so hard.*_


----------



## KTScrlet

J.E said:


> Im heartbroken. My darling, adorable, sweet, kind and funny cat passed away earlier today.
> Im supposed to do so much stuff but all im doing is google "how to get over" and "grief".
> He wasnt only a cat to me, he was my little baby! He was just a bundle of joy!
> I loved him so so so much!! How do people get over when loved ones die? (i know its only a cat, but he meant so much to me! :cry:



_*I am so sorry.  Your grief will lesson, but it will take time. *_


----------



## xostephie

My Dear sister rescued 4 abandoned kittens, and unfortunately our favorite kitten, little miss Crybaby, had been very sick and apparently had feline leukemia, and had to be put to sleep this morning. The worst part is that it's likely that the other 3 have it as well, so we are worried sick about their health. Please say a little prayer for us!


----------



## awhitney

Awh so heartbreaking.. send good thoughts their way!


----------



## Mrs. SR

xostephie said:


> My Dear sister rescued 4 abandoned kittens, and unfortunately our favorite kitten, little miss Crybaby, had been very sick and apparently had feline leukemia, and had to be put to sleep this morning. The worst part is that it's likely that the other 3 have it as well, so we are worried sick about their health. Please say a little prayer for us!



Poor babies. I will certainly say a prayer.


----------



## Necromancer

*J.E*, I'm s orry to read your beloved cat passed away. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Necromancer

Poor kitty, *xostephie*. I just hope the others are going to be OK.  Please let us know how they're doing.


----------



## AAA07

For all of you who have suffered losses.  I am so sorry.  Hugs and love to you all!  Isn't it wonderful to know that all our furry babies are together running, jumping, playing...  They were so loved and still are.  Someday we will all be reunited. 'till then, know that they are not far away.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I have read the last six pages and can't read anymore. I have tears rolling down my face right now and I am so, so sorry to all of you who have lost a beloved pet. It is harder than anything. 
My beautiful cat Storm went missing almost 2 whole months ago and has not been seen since. What I would give to be able to hug him one last time. He always slept on my bed and kept me company when I was home alone. I miss walking into the house and seeing him sleeping on the back of the couch. I miss him clawing at the screen door to get inside, or meowing to get outside. 
I know I will see you again one day, my beautiful prince. 
I love and miss you more than anything Storm. And if you are still out there.. Please come home.


----------



## Necromancer

^ {{{hugs to you}}}


----------



## Mrs. SR

So sorry *Coach+Louislove*.


----------



## leggeks

I hope your little prince returns to you *Coach+Louislove*. So sorry he's missing.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd like to put in a mention for those fourteen pet rabbits a robber killed. 

He was mad things didn't go his way, so he took his anger out on those poor, defenseless rabbits. 


Rest in peace, rabbits.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

caitlin1214 said:


> I'd like to put in a mention for those fourteen pet rabbits a robber killed.
> 
> He was mad things didn't go his way, so he took his anger out on those poor, defenseless rabbits.
> 
> 
> Rest in peace, rabbits.


I agree, thank you for mentioning this... I only wish the news sites had not been so detailed in how gruesome their deaths were, it was difficult to read it.


----------



## Necromancer

*caitlin*, it's so sad about those rabbits being killed by that robber. May the poor little bunnies rest in peace...and may that cruel man get punished with the full force of the law.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sadly, I am grieving the loss of a pet for the 4th time since 2007, and the third time since April 2009.

I lost my 14-year old Baxter on Wednesday.  He had multiple health issues that just came out of nowhere about 3 weeks ago.  We did everything we could for him - medication, fed him special food, two trips to the emergency vet, etc.

Last Saturday, he just stopped eating, so I syringe-fed him for a few days just to get nutrients in him until I saw if his condition would improve.  By Wednesday, I knew it was time to let him go and join his 4 beautiful sisters at the Rainbow Bridge.

My heart is broken, even though I know I made the right decision and did what was best for him.  My house is empty without him, and my other babies definitely miss their big brother.

I have shared his pictures on this forum several times before - and here he is once again - our precious Bax.  I love you, my big man.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*DenimShopaholic* I am so sorry to hear of your recent loss, especially on the heels of so many losses.  RIP beautiful *Baxter *.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Mrs. SR said:


> *DenimShopaholic* I am so sorry to hear of your recent loss, especially on the heels of so many losses. RIP beautiful *Baxter *.


 
Thank you so much, Mrs. SR.  He was the sweetest and most loving big boy, and his absence is heartbreaking.

My other little bubbas are doing a bit better today, but they are quieter and clinging to each other a bit more. They definitely feel the loss too.

I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## stell_lala

Hi all, my sweet princess bunny just passed away a few hours ago


----------



## Mrs. SR

Oh *stell_lala*....





*DenimShopaholic*, I hope you and your fur babies are feeling a little better today.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

stell_lala said:


> Hi all, my sweet princess bunny just passed away a few hours ago


Hugs to you, your bunny was a cutie for sure.


----------



## stell_lala

Thanks for the hugs Mrs. SR and bunnymasseuse.. needed that!

Yeah my bunny's a real sweetheart.. she was just collected for cremation a few mins ago ... sigh.. hope she'll be happy at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

stell_lala said:


> Thanks for the hugs Mrs. SR and bunnymasseuse.. needed that!
> 
> Yeah my bunny's a real sweetheart.. she was just collected for cremation a few mins ago ... sigh.. hope she'll be happy at the rainbow bridge.


I think she'll find plenty of new friends to be with, both those of us who have lost them and many others before them.  I think that my bunny Arrow must be in heaven for sure, this will be the most bunnies he's been with at one time and he was an equal opportunity lover (male or female he didn't care).


----------



## stell_lala

bunnymasseuse said:


> I think she'll find plenty of new friends to be with, both those of us who have lost them and many others before them.  I think that my bunny Arrow must be in heaven for sure, this will be the most bunnies he's been with at one time and he was an equal opportunity lover (male or female he didn't care).



yeah... at least there'll be no pain just happiness among them all.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Mrs. SR said:


> Oh *stell_lala*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DenimShopaholic*, I hope you and your fur babies are feeling a little better today.


 

Thanks...we're hanging in there. The kitties are slowly returning to their normal crazy selves.  I think it will take us humans a bit longer, but we are relieved to know he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

stell_lala said:


> Hi all, my sweet princess bunny just passed away a few hours ago


 
I am so sorry, stell_lala.  I know how hard this is....take comfort in the fact that she is all better now, running around with all the other sweet bunnies at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Necromancer

*DenimShopaholic*, I'm so sorry to hear about your Baxter.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Necromancer said:


> *DenimShopaholic*, I'm so sorry to hear about your Baxter.


 
Thanks for your kinds words, Necromancer.  It's been a week today, and we're all still in a bit of shock about it.

He was such a big-hearted and happy guy, and he was always right there with us. It's been hard to get used to him not being here....


----------



## Michele26

DS, I just now saw your post. I am so terribly sorry about Baxter - I know how much you loved him and would do anything possible for him.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Aww DS- I'm so sorry for your loss. Baxter is beautiful! Just know in your heart that you did the right thing and Baxter is no longer in any pain. And he is watching down on you and you'll see each other again some day. I lost my cat, Storm (my post about him is on the previous page) and it was one of the hardest things ever. We still don't know what happened to him so that makes it even harder.


----------



## pyespyes

DenimShopaholic said:


> Sadly, I am grieving the loss of a pet for the 4th time since 2007, and the third time since April 2009.
> 
> I lost my 14-year old Baxter on Wednesday.  He had multiple health issues that just came out of nowhere about 3 weeks ago.  We did everything we could for him - medication, fed him special food, two trips to the emergency vet, etc.
> 
> Last Saturday, he just stopped eating, so I syringe-fed him for a few days just to get nutrients in him until I saw if his condition would improve.  By Wednesday, I knew it was time to let him go and join his 4 beautiful sisters at the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> My heart is broken, even though I know I made the right decision and did what was best for him.  My house is empty without him, and my other babies definitely miss their big brother.
> 
> I have shared his pictures on this forum several times before - and here he is once again - our precious Bax.  I love you, my big man.




DS,
  I'm so sorry about your dear Baxter. My Bruin went through a similar situation, so even though your relationship to Baxter was of course unique, I can really empathize with you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

pyespyes said:


> DS,
> I'm so sorry about your dear Baxter. My Bruin went through a similar situation, so even though your relationship to Baxter was of course unique, I can really empathize with you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


 

Thank you so much for your kind words, pyespyes.  Even though posting on this thread about losing a pet is very sad, it helps to know that so many posters on the forum understand how I am feeling.  I am so sorry to hear you've been through a similar loss with your dear Bruin.


----------



## Awwgeez

I lost my sweet bella last monday. She was five yrs old, and had cancer, we had to put her down. Saddest day of my life. May she always rest in peace


----------



## poopsie

Sweet dreams Bella..........poor little kitty!

Cancer is a horrible horrible thing. I lost my parents to it and several of my kitties. You spared her so much suffering. Was it breast cancer? I lost a momma kitty and her daughter to breast cancer and they were relatively young like your precious Bella.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I'm very sorry to hear that you and Bella had such a short time together *Awwgeez*.  I bet she knew that she was loved every day of those precious five years.
Take care of yourself


----------



## Necromancer

*Awwgeez*, my condolences for the loss of your lovely Bella. It's never easy to make the decision to get a much loved pet euthanised, but I hope you're doing a little better today.


----------



## Awwgeez

Thank you ladies. I do feel better everyday. I know now I made the right choice, but I just wished I had more time, i would have felt better if she was just old and her time had come. The fact that she was just a baby is what really got me. I thought we had so much more time together. Anyway thank you all for your support.

She actually had cancer in her mouth. Her gums actually. We had the growth removed, and three weeks later it was back, bigger than before, Vet said cancer for sure, and asked that I put her down, right then and there. I said no way and brought her home. Dh helped me realize i was being selfish, and that doing what was best for her, was letting her go, so  I did 6 days later.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Awwgeez you lost a beautiful angel, but she's now cancer free, and I'm sure grateful for all the effort you made to try to get her to be as healthy as possible.

Sometimes even when we know about the illness ahead of time it does not help in making the decision of when is the right time when the quality of life is no longer there.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I am deeply sorry for your loss, awwgeez. I too know the pain of losing a cat way too young, and I'm sorry you had to go through that.

Bella was a beautiful girl....


----------



## lmkhlh2006

My mom's beautiful cat, which they have had since I was in middle school was put down last week (the cancer had progressed to the point that keeping him alive would have been cruel).  I haven't been home since it happened (I live in a different state) and I can't imagine how hard it's going to be to not see Alpine when I go home this weekend.  My mom is just devastated he's been her kitty for almost 19 years.


----------



## Necromancer

*Imkhlh*, I'm so sorry to read about the loss of Alpine.


----------



## Awwgeez

lmkhlh2006 said:


> My mom's beautiful cat, which they have had since I was in middle school was put down last week (the cancer had progressed to the point that keeping him alive would have been cruel).  I haven't been home since it happened (I live in a different state) and I can't imagine how hard it's going to be to not see Alpine when I go home this weekend.  My mom is just devastated he's been her kitty for almost 19 years.




Im so sorry for your families loss.


----------



## clevercat

DenimShopaholic said:


> Sadly, I am grieving the loss of a pet for the 4th time since 2007, and the third time since April 2009.
> 
> I lost my 14-year old Baxter on Wednesday. He had multiple health issues that just came out of nowhere about 3 weeks ago. We did everything we could for him - medication, fed him special food, two trips to the emergency vet, etc.
> 
> Last Saturday, he just stopped eating, so I syringe-fed him for a few days just to get nutrients in him until I saw if his condition would improve. By Wednesday, I knew it was time to let him go and join his 4 beautiful sisters at the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> My heart is broken, even though I know I made the right decision and did what was best for him. My house is empty without him, and my other babies definitely miss their big brother.
> 
> I have shared his pictures on this forum several times before - and here he is once again - our precious Bax. I love you, my big man.


 
It's the first time I've visited this thread in a while. and I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am to read about Baxter. I know how much you loved him. Sending you hugs, Denim.


----------



## clevercat

Eighteen months to the day since my beautiful Clyde passed over to the Bridge. I still think about him every day - the pain has lessened and I have adopted new cats (ones that really needed me), I love them all very, very much - but for me, Clydie is still 'The One'. Love and miss you, little man - hope you are scampering around the Bridge creating havoc in just the same way you always did when you were here with me.


----------



## Mrs. SR

^^ Very sweet *clevercat*, I can relate. Glad the pain has lessened.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

clevercat said:


> Eighteen months to the day since my beautiful Clyde passed over to the Bridge. I still think about him every day - the pain has lessened and I have adopted new cats (ones that really needed me), I love them all very, very much - but for me, Clydie is still 'The One'. Love and miss havoc in just the same way you always did when you were here with me.


 
I would like to think that Clyde and Baxter are friends at the Bridge - playing together and causing lots of trouble!

Thank you for your kind words....I appreciate it very much.


----------



## jmcadon

Evertime I come to this thread I cry...


----------



## dusty paws

*IMK* and *awwgeez* i'm so sorry for both of your losses.


----------



## missD

I was never a dog person until Happy came along, a scruffy cocker spaniel mix. Happy was his name and his personality and outlook on life. He was my first dog in a group of cats, he stood out and was the kindest thing. 

Had him since 9th grade and he has seen my share of sneaking out, boys, me graduating highschool, getting my first car and driving him around, graduating college and him always so excited to see me when I drive back from class, and then getting married last year when I was 27. 

He will always be in my heart forever. RIP Happy. You are the most amazing thing and no one can ever replace you.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm very sorry for your loss, *missD*. RIP Happy.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*missD* I had a dog named Happy when I was a child too. I am sorry for your loss. RIP Happy.


----------



## roxys

So sorry =(


----------



## KTScrlet

To all those who have recently lost a beloved pet, I am so sorry.  May your wonderful memories ease your pain.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

KTScrlet said:


> To all those who have recently lost a beloved pet, I am so sorry. May your wonderful memories ease your pain.


 
Thank you, KT, for your kind thoughts.


----------



## missD

Thank you for all you supportive words. He's in a good place now and will never be forgotten.

Come visit me in my dreams when you can, Happy Wappy. We'll sit under the mango tree and talk like we always do.

I love you with ALL my heart and still miss you every single day.


----------



## justkell

I lost my sweet sweet sweet chihuahua Bruiser this morning. Monday while I was at work he dislocated his knee. I brought him to the vet and they said they had to do x rays but they were pretty sure he was going to need surgery for the luxating patella, which he had on his other knee last year. They had me bring him in yesterday to do the xrays. He had to be put under so they could do them. Originally they were just gonna do the xrays and have me pick him up later in the day but since the xrays confirmed he'd need surgery, and the specialist was going to be in today to do another surgery they wanted to keep him over night since he already had an IV in him. This morning my husband got a call that when they were prepping the other dog for the first surgery they heard Bruiser cry out and when they went to check on him, he was already on his side turning blue. They did everything they could to save him but it was too late. They think it was heart failure. They had done all the pre surgery tests to make sure he could go through with the surgery and they all had come back fine. 

He was 8 years old. I had had him since he was 4 months old.From the place that I got him from he was on "clearance" because he was considered old for a puppy and because he only had one testicle, nobody wanted to spend a lot of money on a "deformed" puppy. He was the best thing that ever happened to me. It was love at first site. He was my best friend. For the first few years I had him I took him to work with me every day and he would sit behind me on my chair and sleep. He was such a chair hog, lol. But, he was the nicest, sweetest chihuahua you could ever meet. And anybody that met him would always say that. He was very shy, but just such a sweet sweet boy. He was my heart and my soul. I can't even begin to imagine how my life is going to go on without him. Even though I have my DH and two other dogs, I just feel so alone without him. And the fact that this happened so suddenly and unexpectedly makes it so much harder. But so much easier in a way too. Know what I mean? At least I never had to see him suffer, or know that his time was coming, I feel l like that would make it hurt more. I just wish his time didn't have to be now. 

Thank you for letting me ramble. It's been 4 hours and I still can't stop crying. It's comforting to be around people who know what I'm going through.


----------



## dusty paws

big hugs to you kell.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Justkell,
Very very sorry to hear of your sudden loss.  Quickly does not always mean less painful, but there is some satisfaction in knowing that any pain he did have was not long and extended.  And like Lance Armstrong, he went the distance with just 'one' nut  so I'm happy to hear of your time with him as joyous and loving as it was.

/hugs


----------



## KTScrlet

justkell I am so sorry.  Keep remembering all those good times with Bruiser.


----------



## Mrs. SR

So sorry *justkell*.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd like to put in a mention for my friend's guinea pig, Solstice, who died on Sunday. 








She noticed he hadn't been eating or drinking since Thursday. She ended up buying one of those syringes you use to administer medicine to babies and feeding him that way. 

(She would mash up his normal food and mix it with baby food.)

We thought it was maybe a vitamin C deficiency, except at one point on Friday she noticed he was bleeding. 

He didn't look like he was getting any better, so on Sunday she ended up calling a vet and explaining the symptoms.

The vet said it was either overgrown molars or something worse. Either way, the fact that he hasn't eaten for over three days means his system is already shutting down.

The vet said there was no other option but to put him down.

We took him to the vet that night and buried him the next morning. 

I remember being asked (well, told, really) that I would be watching him one weekend. At the beginning, I was like, "What do I do with this thing?" by the end, it was "Here's your water, Little Dude."


He was a good Little Dude, and he will be missed.


----------



## justkell

Thank you everyone for your kind words. My husband and I are so devastated, we just don't know when we'll ever be ok again.


----------



## caitlin1214

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone who has lost their babies.


----------



## Necromancer

Condolences to you *justkell* and *Caitlin* for your losses. RIP Bruiser  and Solstice.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Rest in peace *Solstice*.


----------



## buzzytoes

*Justkell* I am so so soo very sorry for you. I can't believe we were just posting on FB about how sad and pathetic he was last knee surgery and now he is gone.  to you and DH and your four legged family. I hope in time thinking of him will make you smile and not cry.

 to all the rest of you who have lost a pet. I think at this point we have pretty much all been there and it is the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## poopsie

jmcadon said:


> Evertime I come to this thread I cry...




don't we all


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kell, I am sooooo very sorry. :cry:
That is heartbreaking. 
Hugs to you, your husband and your other pups.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Nemo - August 2009 age 17 - Rat Terrier
Chula - April 2008  age 17 - Chihuahua 

We think of you guys every day.


----------



## missb

My baby Coffee left me last March this year. She just turned 2 years old and already she was gone. It's been over 4.5 months and I still cry whenever I think of her. She's gone too soon and I feel like I can never have another dog. I dun think I can handle another loss..... 

She was truly my baby. I raised her since she was a newborn. We understood each other so well. I'm already crying just by writing this. I still miss her so much.... She died by poisoning. I dunno which evil in a human form did that, but I sure do hope he/she will die a slow agonizing death and rot in HELL!! And when I think of her during her last breaths, my bones ache and my heart bleeds everytime 

Here are her pictures from when she was just a puppy....


----------



## missb

Here are some more of her after she was one year old....





Always so elegant....





In her pink monkey top after a wash...





In her new yellow dress -- sleeping....





In her red top, my hairy baby Coffee.... She looks great in red.... I love how she always crossed her legs when sitting down.... 

REST IN PEACE, my baby..... I love you always and forever.... :kiss:


----------



## Mrs. SR

*missb*, how awful.... I can't even comprehend why someone would poison a pet. R.I.P. Beautiful Coffee.


----------



## missb

*Mrs. SR*, it is awful! Whoever poisoned her and the others dogs should be given a taste of his/her own medicine. 

Thank you, dear


----------



## mv_envy

missb im so sorry for your loss..... I know exactly how you feel... its been 3 years since my nala died and i still think of her and sometimes cry for her....  Your doggie was beautiful... I hope those people pay for what they did... .so sad..


----------



## mv_envy

JustKell -- I'm so so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## missb

Thank you, *mv_envy*  I too, dun think I could ever get over Coffee.... She'll always live in my heart and mind.....


----------



## clevercat

*missb* - I am so sorry you had to lose your beautiful pup in this terrible way. There is a special place in Hell for the kind of people who did this to your dog.
RIP up at Rainbow Bridge, Coffee.


----------



## missb

Thank you for your kind words, *clevercat*  

I'm waiting for the day I'd see my baby again at Rainbow Bridge :cry:


----------



## Cates

oh lord missb, I'm so sorry :cry:.  There most definitely is a spot in hell for whomever did this to your sweet pup


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

I'm sorry missb what a terrible way to lose your pup


----------



## dusty paws

missb my condolences for the loss of your coffee - karma is a b*tch, they will get theirs.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

missb, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful baby.


----------



## NemoAndChula

missb - I just read your posts and looked at the sweet pictures of your lovely Coffee. Thank you for sharing her and her story with us. We never stop missing our pups even after many years pass, but it does get easier. 
I've lost many dogs over the years but it was due to old age usually or health issues that could not be prevented. 
We grieve for a time, then march ourselves down to the rescue group to help the next doggie who needs our love. They can never take the place of our lost ones, but the strays and neglected or elderly sweeties that are still out there need us desperately. 
It helps us move on to know that we can love a new pet in the memory of our lost loved babies.


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ (((hugs))) to everyone * 
_*(especially for missb & coffee ) *_


----------



## stacmck

My poor grandmother has had two cats go to the Rainbow Bridge in the past 4 months...her cat Tiger ran away to die in April and now her cat Tabitha ran away and was found dead this morning. She lives alone and I don't know what she's going to do without a cat to talk to. She says she doesn't want another one but I'm sure she does. Hope that my parents go to one of the local shelters and get her another kitty.


----------



## missb

*@Cates, Bobby Rodgers, dusty paws, DenimShopaholic, NemoAndChula, and aaallabama*.... Thank you so much for your kind words!! They really help me get through it....  I know that my baby Coffee is in a better place now, but I am still scared to ever love that much again :cry:

*@stacmck*, so sorry for the loss. It might take a while for your grandmother to get a new pet because maybe she's feeling what I'm feeling too. Still scared to love that much and lose again.....


----------



## Mrs. SR

Oh *stacmck*, so sad. I am sorry to hear of your grandmother's losses. Hopefully she will get a shelter cat to keep her company.


----------



## Necromancer

*stacmck*, I'm sorry to read about your grandmother losing her two cats. How sad it must be for her.


----------



## Jessie Anne

I'm not 100% sure if this has been posted, but I'll post it again anyway.
The following poem was written by Susan A Jackson, and I found it on the net many years ago. 

*May I Go Now?*_
May I go now? 
Do you think the time is right?
May I say goodbye to pain filled days
and endless lonely nights?
I've lived my life and done my best,
and example tried to be.
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free?
I didn't want to go at first,
I fought with all my might.
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and living light.

I want to go
I really do.
It's difficult to stay.
But I will try as best I can
to live for just one more day.
To give you time to care for me
and share you love and fears.
I know you're sad and afraid,
because I see your tears.
I'll not be far, 
I promise that, and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go.

Thank you so for loving me.
You know I love you too
that's why it's hard to say goodbye
and end this life with you.
So hold me now just one more time
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me
you'll let me go today._Written for a beloved pet and friend by Susan A. Jackson.
I, Jessie Anne, am not the author of this poem, am no way affiliated with the author and do not claim to have any rights regarding this poem.
I thought I would post that poem as it gave me great comfort after I lost my best friend, Snuggles, on the 27th of December 2007. 

I wrote the below poem just after Snuggles passed.

_I see you sick, I see you sad,
I see you wince in pain.
But I'm too scared to let you go;
will I ever see you again?

You are my friend, youre half my soul,
you fill my heart with light.
And I'm too scared to realise,
that this is our last night.

You were here,all those times,
I cried myself to sleep.
You never judge, you never tease,
my secrets you always keep.

You trusted me so wholly 
and I trusted you so, too.
But I dont think I told you enough,
how much I ever loved you.

You look at me with pleading eyes,
asking me to let you go.
And so I did, but now Im empty,
and it honestly hurts me so.

You really taught me how to laugh,
and how to love and care.
And when you crossed to the other side,
I wished I could be there.

I miss you so much it hurts,
and I want you back so bad,
but I know you wouldnt want me to cry,
and youd never want me to be sad.

You were so sick, you were so sad,
I saw you wince in pain,
and now Im scared because I let you go,
and I wont see you again.

But time will pass and heal all wounds,
and when I go to die,
I will look up and see your face,
waiting for me on the other side._
*written by Jessie Anne for Snuggles on January 1st, 2008.
Snuggles passed away on the 27th December 2007 at 6.09pm.*


----------



## Jessie Anne

In memory of Snuggles, my best friend, my confidante and my personal sun.
_"You are my snuggles, 
my only snuggles.
You keep my happy,
when skies are grey.
You'll never know, Snuggs,
how much I love you.
So please don't ever go away."_
February 1998 - 27 December 2007.
I love you, forever and always.
See you on the other side.


----------



## Jessie Anne

Sorry for three posts in a row- but I think they should all be separate.

*missb*- I know what you mean about being scared to love that deeply again. It took me two and a bit years to get over losing Snuggles and even think about getting another cat (I got Gretchen this year, Snuggles passed in 07). I still cry for my baby, but now when ever I get upset I go and talk to Gretchen and tell her what a wonderful cat Snuggles was, and how lucky I am to have had her in my life at all.

I know it's hard at first, but remember that it's better to have loved, and have memories and photos of that love, than to have never loved at all, never had them in your life. I'd rather take a little pain when they leave than have never had them at all.

Stay strong, *missb*. Coffee will be watching over her mama. She'll be waiting for you on the Rainbow Bridge. xx


----------



## Spicy87

Those are nice poems up there!

One of my beloved guinea pigs had to be put to sleep yesterday. I miss her so much and I want her back. She was a really active (and sometimes *****y) and cuddly guinea pig. :cry:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Spicy87 said:


> Those are nice poems up there!
> 
> One of my beloved guinea pigs had to be put to sleep yesterday. I miss her so much and I want her back. She was a really active (and sometimes *****y) and cuddly guinea pig. :cry:


Sorry spicy, I had the interesting experience in doing some massage and grooming on a piggie like yours a week or so ago and they CAN be *****y/noisy but make such loving noise it's adorable.

I'm sure it will hurt at first, but I hope the remaining one or ones helps you realize just how much they love you.


----------



## Spicy87

bunnymasseuse said:


> Sorry spicy, I had the interesting experience in doing some massage and grooming on a piggie like yours a week or so ago and they CAN be *****y/noisy but make such loving noise it's adorable.
> 
> I'm sure it will hurt at first, but I hope the remaining one or ones helps you realize just how much they love you.



She just had a strong character and knew exactly what she wanted. Spoiled little thing. I miss her so much. :cry:
I only have one left now who's also already 6 1/2 years old and not as cuddly and generelly calmer.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Spicy87 said:


> Those are nice poems up there!
> 
> One of my beloved guinea pigs had to be put to sleep yesterday. I miss her so much and I want her back. She was a really active (and sometimes *****y) and cuddly guinea pig. :cry:



Spicy87, thank you for sharing a little bit of her life with us here.  She will never leave your side--she's now your lil guardian angel.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jessie Anne said:


> I'm not 100% sure if this has been posted, but I'll post it again anyway.
> The following poem was written by Susan A Jackson, and I found it on the net many years ago.
> 
> *May I Go Now?*_
> May I go now?
> Do you think the time is right?
> May I say goodbye to pain filled days
> and endless lonely nights?
> I've lived my life and done my best,
> and example tried to be.
> So can I take that step beyond
> and set my spirit free?
> I didn't want to go at first,
> I fought with all my might.
> But something seems to draw me now
> to a warm and living light.
> 
> I want to go
> I really do.
> It's difficult to stay.
> But I will try as best I can
> to live for just one more day.
> To give you time to care for me
> and share you love and fears.
> I know you're sad and afraid,
> because I see your tears.
> I'll not be far,
> I promise that, and hope you'll always know
> that my spirit will be close to you
> wherever you may go.
> 
> Thank you so for loving me.
> You know I love you too
> that's why it's hard to say goodbye
> and end this life with you.
> So hold me now just one more time
> and let me hear you say,
> because you care so much for me
> you'll let me go today._Written for a beloved pet and friend by Susan A. Jackson.
> I, Jessie Anne, am not the author of this poem, am no way affiliated with the author and do not claim to have any rights regarding this poem.
> I thought I would post that poem as it gave me great comfort after I lost my best friend, Snuggles, on the 27th of December 2007.
> 
> I wrote the below poem just after Snuggles passed.
> 
> _I see you sick, I see you sad,
> I see you wince in pain.
> But I'm too scared to let you go;
> will I ever see you again?
> 
> You are my friend, youre half my soul,
> you fill my heart with light.
> And I'm too scared to realise,
> that this is our last night.
> 
> You were here,all those times,
> I cried myself to sleep.
> You never judge, you never tease,
> my secrets you always keep.
> 
> You trusted me so wholly
> and I trusted you so, too.
> But I dont think I told you enough,
> how much I ever loved you.
> 
> You look at me with pleading eyes,
> asking me to let you go.
> And so I did, but now Im empty,
> and it honestly hurts me so.
> 
> You really taught me how to laugh,
> and how to love and care.
> And when you crossed to the other side,
> I wished I could be there.
> 
> I miss you so much it hurts,
> and I want you back so bad,
> but I know you wouldnt want me to cry,
> and youd never want me to be sad.
> 
> You were so sick, you were so sad,
> I saw you wince in pain,
> and now Im scared because I let you go,
> and I wont see you again.
> 
> But time will pass and heal all wounds,
> and when I go to die,
> I will look up and see your face,
> waiting for me on the other side._
> *written by Jessie Anne for Snuggles on January 1st, 2008.
> Snuggles passed away on the 27th December 2007 at 6.09pm.*




*Jessie*, I didn't realize you had written this lovely poem when you posted it in my thread!  I'm sure Snuggles would be honored!


----------



## purseinsanity

*missb*, I am so so sorry for your loss.  The level of evil in some "humans" (and I use that term loosely) has no bounds.  It's unbelievable.  I hope each day will bring you more strength!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Boris*: February 19, 2006 - August 22, 2010

Today is his three week death anniversary and it's been really hard.

(He's on the right)








Till we meet again, Bobo!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

/hugs to you PI...


----------



## dusty paws

hugs to you Spicy, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cakegirl

We had to put my sweet girl to sleep today. She was almost 15-very old for a dalmatian- and the sweetest dog I've ever seen.


----------



## Sunshine

Im so sorry cakegirl. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## purseinsanity

Cakegirl, I am so very sorry for your loss!  My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Cakegirl that was a beautiful dog! I know must miss her terribly, our thoughts and hugs go out to you.


----------



## Spicy87

Thanks for your comments everyone! 
And hugs to everyone who has lost a pet recently. :cry:

My other guinea pig died as well. A few days after her friend died, she stopped eating and died during the night before I had to leave for my vacation. :cry:


----------



## KTScrlet

Spice87 and Cakegirl-I am so sorry.


----------



## cakegirl

Thanks everyone. It is hard-I miss her so much.


----------



## SnowAngel1106

This whole thread makes my heart hurt.  

This is my baby girl Moo Cow...she was 9 when she passed away on 9/11/10.  I miss her so much right now and its SO hard to deal with it on my own (my husband is deployed and I have no friends or kids).  I can't bring myself to sit on her couch, move her bed, clean her sheets.  Sometimes I find myself looking for her around the house, then realize she's not here.  RIP Moo Cow, Mommy loves you.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

SnowAngel1106 said:


> This whole thread makes my heart hurt.
> 
> This is my baby girl Moo Cow...she was 9 when she passed away on 9/11/10. I miss her so much right now and its SO hard to deal with it on my own (my husband is deployed and I have no friends or kids). I can't bring myself to sit on her couch, move her bed, clean her sheets. Sometimes I find myself looking for her around the house, then realize she's not here. RIP Moo Cow, Mommy loves you.


 
I am so sorry to hear about your baby girl...she was an absolute doll.   Such sweet eyes.  I know you miss her terribly...please know you aren't on your own.  We're all here when you need to talk about her.


----------



## KTScrlet

I am so sorry.


----------



## cakegirl

Snow Angel I am so sorry-I know what you are going through. Moo Cow was so adorable.


----------



## Moonstarr

I just want to honour my kitty Oliver who we lost yesterday on Saturday, September 25th due to kidney issues. We tried all week working with the vet to make him better, but yesterday we realized we had lost the battle.

RIP Oliver. You were an awesome kitty and we miss you so much. I am just glad that you are now at peace. We will love you forever.






_*Oliver (February 17, 2001 - September 25, 2010)*_


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Aww, Moonstarr, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your precious Oliver.  He was absolutely gorgeous, and I can see he was certainly well-loved.

I have been through this sadness too many times over the past few years, and it never gets any easier.  Please, just know you did your very best for him, up until his very last day.

He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge - and I am sure he will make friends with all the kitties who have come before him in this thread.

I am so sorry, please know you are among people who understand.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I just found this thread and am crying as I read through them...In May, our kitty Daisy got out of the house late at night - which she loved to do- and I couldnt find her. But that night, she ended up getting hit by a car and my DH found her at the bottom of our driveway the next morning. She was so beautiful and peaceful looking, I couldn't believe she was dead. I picked her up and we buried her after a little funeral.

We got a kitten soon after (which I wasn't planning on) but he was the runt of the litter and I felt so bad for him and fell immediately in love with him. He had a cold from the foster home where he had been living and it slowly turned into a bad respiratory infection. I knew he was really sick. My DH was going to take him to the vet in the morning. I woke up in the middle of the night to check on him, fearing he was already dead but he was in his kittie condo with his big beautiful eyes open and he started purring so loud!!! The next morning, though, he passed away in the front seat of the car on the way to the vet (my DH was taking him there and I had to go to work-- I teach kindergarten and it was too late to get a sub). My DH said he was rubbing him and Sammy was still rumbling and purring before he took his last breath.
I texted from work and got the message he had passed when I was out on the playground with all the kids. 
I'm so lucky to have co-workers who are my friends and animal lovers-- they understood as I ran to the bathroom to cry. And my friend told her students and they all made cards for me - cute kindergarten drawings of kitties and me (mostly being sad). 
I still think of Sammy, my little Samson, who passed away too soon.

We ended up going back to the people who we adopted  him from and got his sister, Juliet who is thriving and getting bigger every day. She rumbles and purrs so loud just like her brother.


----------



## KTScrlet

Moonstarr and LVLoveaffair--always remember the good times as you grieve.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

SnowAngel1106 said:


> This whole thread makes my heart hurt.
> 
> This is my baby girl Moo Cow...she was 9 when she passed away on 9/11/10.  I miss her so much right now and its SO hard to deal with it on my own (my husband is deployed and I have no friends or kids).  I can't bring myself to sit on her couch, move her bed, clean her sheets.  Sometimes I find myself looking for her around the house, then realize she's not here.  RIP Moo Cow, Mommy loves you.




Oh hon, you are NEVER alone...    You now have the most precious guardian angel Moo Cow.  She will be with you on life's journeys forever.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

LVLoveaffair said:


> I just found this thread and am crying as I read through them...In May, our kitty Daisy got out of the house late at night - which she loved to do- and I couldnt find her. But that night, she ended up getting hit by a car and my DH found her at the bottom of our driveway the next morning. She was so beautiful and peaceful looking, I couldn't believe she was dead. I picked her up and we buried her after a little funeral.
> 
> We got a kitten soon after (which I wasn't planning on) but he was the runt of the litter and I felt so bad for him and fell immediately in love with him. He had a cold from the foster home where he had been living and it slowly turned into a bad respiratory infection. I knew he was really sick. My DH was going to take him to the vet in the morning. I woke up in the middle of the night to check on him, fearing he was already dead but he was in his kittie condo with his big beautiful eyes open and he started purring so loud!!! The next morning, though, he passed away in the front seat of the car on the way to the vet (my DH was taking him there and I had to go to work-- I teach kindergarten and it was too late to get a sub). My DH said he was rubbing him and Sammy was still rumbling and purring before he took his last breath.
> I texted from work and got the message he had passed when I was out on the playground with all the kids.
> I'm so lucky to have co-workers who are my friends and animal lovers-- they understood as I ran to the bathroom to cry. And my friend told her students and they all made cards for me - cute kindergarten drawings of kitties and me (mostly being sad).
> I still think of Sammy, my little Samson, who passed away too soon.
> 
> We ended up going back to the people who we adopted him from and got his sister, Juliet who is thriving and getting bigger every day. She rumbles and purrs so loud just like her brother.


 
Aw sweetie, I am so sorry for your losses.....


----------



## caitlin1214

September 11, 2010 - October 15, 2010

I'd like to put in a mention of my dear little girl, Penny Burrows Camus. You weren't on this earth for long, but you were still loved and any time shared with you was well spent. I wish it could have been longer. 




Rest in peace, my baby girl. 


_There's a world where I can go 
And tell my secrets to
In my room, in my room_


----------



## KTScrlet

caitlin1214--I am so sorry for your loss.  Pets touch our hearts even if they were only with us a short time.


----------



## Jeneen

Honoring my 15 year old domestic long hair who passed away yesterday. Very sad to lose him. He has been a wonderful companion, family member, and protector from all the things that go bump in the night.


----------



## KTScrlet

Jeneen-You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Jeneen

^ Thank you - still trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I just wanted to put in a memorial for my mom's friend's Golden Retriever, Casey. They had her for 12 years until she died of bone cancer just a few months ago. My moms friend is just devastated. She said Casey was her best friend and could never replace her. I feel so sad for them


----------



## Lauralai21

I just had to be put down my 10 year old orange tabby.  His name was CC which stood for Close call, he had to many close calls and this time he didn't make it.  I adopted him about 6 years ago shortly after he had to have a leg amputated due to a really bad infection.  Well it got infected again and then he got better.  Then he had kidney and liver issues and I had to force feed him for 2 months until he turned around but his kidneys were never the same.  He's had a few UTI and yesterday and today I noticed he wasn't himself.  Took him to the vet and there was nothing they could do.\

CC you will be missed, so so much.  I love you.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm sooo sorry, it's even harder when you are putting in the extra length to make your pet pull through and it seems like no matter what you it's not enough.  You have done all anyone would have done in your position.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## KTScrlet

Lauralai21 - I am so sorry for your loss. Remember the good times you had with CC.


----------



## mothbeast

We lost our big cat yesterday to complications from kidney problems and liver problems. I keep expecting to see him around. Work is going tough on Monday because I think he's still the background photo on my computer.


----------



## Mia Bella

Awww *mothbeast*, so sorry for your loss.  I love Russian Blues....they're so mellow and sweet. He's such a beautiful boy! Just know your little guy is in a better place without any pain or complications.


----------



## thimp

mothbeast said:


> We lost our big cat yesterday to complications from kidney problems and liver problems. I keep expecting to see him around. Work is going tough on Monday because I think he's still the background photo on my computer.



I'm sorry *mothbeast* for your lost. He may be gone, but he will always be with you. I lost my Puffy over 1 year ago, and he is still my background photo on my office computer.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Target, the dog who survived Afghan war and melted hearts on Oprah, mistakenly put down at Arizona animal shelter

​ http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Target-euthanized-Arizona-animal-shelter.html

So very sad :cry:


----------



## Ladybug09

Hey everyone. I know I've talked about my pup Kobe several times on the boards. I wanted to let you know I had to put him down on Monday, 11/15. He was diagnosed with cancer in July and in the past two weeks started to decline. It ws a difficult decision to make, but I feel better knowing that he is no longer in pain. After almost 11 years of companionship, I will truly miss him. I will post a pic of him at a later date.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Ladybug09 said:


> Hey everyone. I know I've talked about my pup Kobe several times on the boards. I wanted to let you know I had to put him down on Monday, 11/15. He was diagnosed with cancer in July and in the past two weeks started to decline. It ws a difficult decision to make, but I feel better knowing that he is no longer in pain. After almost 11 years of companionship, I will truly miss him. I will post a pic of him at a later date.


It always seems like the right decisions are often the hardest ones.  I know how difficult it must have been to weight and come to that decision, and I offer you all the virtual support possible.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thank you much Bunny!


----------



## Becca4277

My two beagles went ove the rainbow bridge over 4 years ago and I am still so sad about it.  I keep their ashes and pictures on my book case.  They were my very first doggies and I loved them so much.

Now I have Maisey <--------  She is a sweet girl; adopted off a horse farm where do received little to no attention.  She was also the runt of the litter which makes her very timid.

I am deeply sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Maisey looks so sweet and her name is one of my favorites. 

We've lost many pets over the years to old age, but it still hurts to say goodbye. 
I'm glad that we can always take in a stray or rescue, whenever we have room for another lost doggie who needs a good home.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

RIP Whiskey
















I'm so very sorry I wasn't there with you.

Goodbyes are not forever. 
They are not the end.
They simply mean Ill miss you, until we meet again.

:cry:​


----------



## ILoveMyBug

lisalovesshoes, I'm so sorry to read about Whiskey


----------



## Coach+Louislove

lisalovesshoes said:


> RIP Whiskey​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so very sorry I wasn't there with you.​
> Goodbyes are not forever.
> They are not the end.
> They simply mean Ill miss you, until we meet again.​
> 
> :cry:​


 
This post made me cry. What a sweet little dog. I am so sorry


----------



## KTScrlet

For all of you who have lost your beloved best pals, I am so sorry.


----------



## Cindi

Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear about your baby Whiskey. You are right, you will meet again. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thank you ladies... I couldn't believe it when my sister told me.. it just felt so surreal!
Whiskey lives with her back home and I didn't think that last November would be the last time I saw her...


----------



## ILoveMyBug

It might have been for the best to have it like that. My parents had to have my cat put to sleep when I was on holiday once, at first I was upset that I couldn't be there, but that would have made our last time together unhappy, if that makes sense.


----------



## katybug1986

For the first time in my life I will be having to say goodbye to a pet tomorrow morning. My cat Boots is suffering from severe gastrointestinal disease and we are out of options. He will be put to rest at 8AM tomorrow morning. My heart is breaking but I know it is the right decision.


----------



## KittyKat65

katybug1986 said:


> For the first time in my life I will be having to say goodbye to a pet tomorrow morning. My cat Boots is suffering from severe gastrointestinal disease and we are out of options. He will be put to rest at 8AM tomorrow morning. My heart is breaking but I know it is the right decision.


You are in my time zone and I will be thinking of you at 8am.  You are doing what is right for Boots even though it hurts so much.  Many hugs for you.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*ILoveMyBug* Yeah I know what you mean.. good point!! 

*katybug1986* I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Katy- so sorry to hear this.. I know it must be just absolutely devastating. Enjoy the time tonight that you have left with Boots. Just know that you are doing the absolute right thing, and he will no longer be suffering. It takes the strongest pet owners to make this difficult decision.
You and Boots will be in my thoughts tomorrow morning.


----------



## KittyKat65

I woke up this morning and my teddybear hamster, Lulu, was on her side with a discharge from her eyes and a horrible blockage at her rear  She was fine yesterday and now she is in a towel in my arms dying.  There is no saving her, so all I can do is hold her until she passes.  I am so devastated.


----------



## katybug1986

Thank you everyone. Boots is in peace now. Kittykat, I am so sorry about your hamster. What a sad sudden change in her. I hope she finds comfort soon and I am thinking about you.


----------



## poopsie

(((((((Boots & katybug1986)))))))   ((((((Lulu & KittyKat65)))))))

So sorry for your devastating losses.


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you.  I held her for a couple of hours until she started having trouble breathing and then I took her to the vet to be put down.  I could not let her be in pain anymore.  The only comfort I get is that she was fine yesterday, so she didn't suffer long.

Katybug, I thought of you this morning and am hoping that you are OK now.  R.I.P. Boots


----------



## loeh2001

*I know I have never posted in this subforum here, but I hope I'll be welcomed all the same 

I had to part with a dear friend of mine today, Penny.  She was nearing her 17th birthday and has had a life full of love with my family.  She had been getting more and more feeble and had started suffering with stomach issues, having virtually no quality of life.  My husband and I just laid her to rest a few minutes ago.

This picture was taken around 2000.  How young we both looked!*


----------



## KittyKat65

loeh2001 said:


> *I know I have never posted in this subforum here, but I hope I'll be welcomed all the same
> *


I hate to welcome you here under these circumstances, but welcome.

I am so sorry for your loss.  Big hugs.


----------



## jen_sparro

RIP Milla, Dec 2007- Dec 23 2010.

I'm so sorry I wasn't there with you, I wish I could have yesterday over again! We will miss you sweetie


----------



## isus

Oh, Milla....what beautiful eyes and fur.....I'm so sorry, Jen.....gentle hugs to ((((You))))


----------



## clevercat

Two years ago today, my beautiful cat, Clyde, passed over to the Bridge....I still think about you every day,little man...love and miss you, baby boy xxx


----------



## dusty paws

hugs clever 
jensparro, i'm sure my piggies Sassy & Rufus are meeting Milla and they're having a great time! Hugs and love to you for your loss.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd like to put in a mention for those 100 sled dogs culled in Canada.

None of you deserved this and I hope the people responsible will be properly punished.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

caitlin1214 said:


> I'd like to put in a mention for those 100 sled dogs culled in Canada.
> 
> None of you deserved this and I hope the people responsible will be properly punished.



That story disturbed me to the core. I felt sick reading about it. I hope that the idiot that did it get what's coming to him.


----------



## Necromancer

caitlin1214 said:


> I'd like to put in a mention for those 100 sled dogs culled in Canada.
> 
> None of you deserved this and I hope the people responsible will be properly punished.


 

Poor dogs. Stupid humans.


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ human evil knows no bounds *:cry:


----------



## Malmklang

I´m so sorry for all your losses. Nothing is worse than losing someone you love..

I lost my beloved rabbit 7 years ago, but he had lived a long happy life and died peacefully in my arms ten years old. Sad, but it was the best way.

Last summer was the worst period of my life. My best friend and everything, beloved horse with the most fantastic personality, broke his leg. Only 12 years old. He had to be put down, there were no other option. I miss him so much every day.
We all meet again..


----------



## Necromancer

^ So sorry for your losses.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Malmklang I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved friends. And yes I hope that we will all be rejoined again.


----------



## Malmklang

Thank you both of you


----------



## shinymagpie

This is in memory of a nice little hamster called Pudding. She passed away last summer as a frail old lady in her 90's (about 3 and a half years old) but I re-found these photos today. We buried her in a large pot in which there is a fruiting cherry tree. So now we call it "the Cherry Pudding tree". She loved to eat cherries too. She was not a biter at all and I was surprised by what great pets hamsters can be. 

Twice, she got loose in the house and evaded capture for a couple of days, so she did get to be a wild animal! She lived between our house and a friends place and holidayed at each. We and our friends had a nice little ceremony for her, where we all talked about good memories of Pudding. The bunny in the photo is still very much alive and thumping - there was an amazing bond between both of them.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

What gorgeous pictures! I'm sorry for your loss - the tree is a great idea


----------



## gsmom

oh my! The one in the middle where pudding is nuzzling the bunny...that is precious


----------



## poopsie

OMG----That is just the cutest thing EVER!!!!!! Those pics are so Hallmark worthy. What a wonderful life lil Pudding had!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Bless and God Rest ye Pudding...


----------



## gsmom

That pic kills me....I have never seen anything so adorable and I have seen some cute stuff.


----------



## Malmklang

That´s absolutely adorable! She was beautiful


----------



## shinymagpie

Thanks people. She really was just like the pictures - very engaging and lovely. My daughter said she found Kurumi the rabbit washing Pudding. She took some photos, but we can't find them. It was very cute at the time.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Awww, Pudding was such an adorable little hamster.  I'm so sorry for your loss. At least you have those beautiful pics to remember her by.


----------



## bravorodrig

This is for my friend Kirsten who had to put her baby beagle boy Braxton to sleep on valentine's day.  He was 5 and half years old and had a brain tumor.  His quality of life was gone in the last week of his life and his parents decided to end his misery.  I'm still heartbroken for her...Rest in peace baby boy.  You are missed terribly. Run free. 

This is a prayer she wrote for him:

Lord, 

Please send St. Francis to escort my beloved Braxton across the rainbow bridge. 

Let him do things that make him happy, as he always tried his best to make me happy. 

Let him chase the squirrels and the pigeons, and play with the cats. 

Let him eat all the goof balls and cat food he can get his paws on. 

Please bless us, as we send him to you. 

We are doing so out of love, kindness, compassion, and friendship. 

Free him from his troubles. 

Grant us the strength to deal with his loss. 

Although we will be filled with grief, please help us to remember the happy times weve shared. 

Grant us the courage to move forward while keeping his memory close to our hearts. 

Let him remember days spent curled up in bed napping with Mommy. 

Let him remember days on the couch playing video games with Daddy. 

Let him remember breakfast with Poppi. 

Let him remember sleepovers with Grandma. 

Let him remember all his rough housing with Daniel. 

Let him remember how much he was truly loved by his family and everyone he met. 

When its my time to leave this earth, please send him to escort me home. 

I will wait patiently for that day. So I can feel the softness of his fur on my hand, the roughness of his tongue on my face.

So I can see those beautiful brown eyes full of light again and watch that white tipped tail wag like a windmill. 

Thank you for bringing Braxton into my life. 

Thank you for giving me the gift of his love and companionship. 

Thank you for giving me the best friend I could ever have. 

And most of all, thank you for giving me the strength to give him to you now. 

Amen.​


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ What a beautiful prayer. I cried. Rest in Peace up at the Bridge, Braxton.


----------



## poopsie

I ALWAYS cry.

So sorry for your friend's loss.

Peace be the journey sweet Braxton


----------



## gsmom

(((((Braxton, Kirsten and Family)))))))


----------



## kc8

I shouldn't be reading this while at work as I have to force myself not to cry.

My sister lost her beloved cat 'daughter' Annie on her birthday back in January.  It turned out that Annie had lymphoma but it wasn't detected until the last moment.  Of course my sister was and is extremely devastated.  My sister flys out to visit me for xmas every year but this year she decided to stay through New Year's and my bday (a few days after).  By the time my sister got home she noticed Annie's appetite was nonexistent, she lost a lot of weight and she went into hiding mode.  From previous experiences, my sister knew Annie wasn't going to make it and passed away less than a week after my sister's return home.  Boy, do I feel extremely guilty.  If only my sister came home earlier and not celebrated my bday or New Year's with me...  I know she doesn't blame me but it doesn't help with my guilt...  They could've had more time together or my sister would've had the chance to take her to the vets earlier...

To Annie...your family loves you and misses you soo much.  Until we meet again..

((((HUGS)))) to everyone for losing a furry child.  For those of us who are still blessed with one, go home and give them a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Poor Annie, may she rest in peace, and {{{hugs}}} to you and your sister for your loss.


----------



## poopsie

I hope your sister has found peace with the passing of her beloved Annie.


----------



## clevercat

For my beautiful boy, Lupe, who crossed to the Bridge today. I know Clyde was there waiting for you - he'll take care of you now, Loops. Love you, little boy.

Look not where I was
For I am not there
My spirit is free
I am everywhere

In the air that you breathe
In the sounds that you hear
Don't cry for me Mom
My spirit is near

I'll watch for you
From the other side
I'll be the one running
New friends by my side

Smile at my memory
Remember in your heart
This isn't the end
It's a brand new start


----------



## poopsie

Oh clevercat I am so sorry about Lupe. :cry:

Poor little precious...........peace be the journey Lupe


----------



## Elara

Our wonderful Maine Coon, Binky, died today. He was 13, and had been starting to show his age, but yesterday I realized he hadn't come upstairs the night before to sleep on our bed, which he's done since he was a little kitten. I found him sleeping downstairs, and he was so weak he could barely stand. We brought him upstairs to sleep on our bed with us for one last night, and decided that we'd take him to the vet today and see if putting him down was our best option. Before we could he died in his sleep. I checked on him at 11am this morning, and he sat up and meowed at me and tried to purr,  and then when I went upstairs at 12, he was gone. We feel good that he died where he was the most comfortable and happy, but we're heartbroken that he's gone and we couldn't do anything about it...he was truly wonderful, and more like a dog than a cat (he was very, very affectionate, and he loved to fetch, and he carried his toys around like they were his babies).

We buried him in the backyard an hour ago, snuggled with his favorite toy and one of my husband's shirts, and planted a peach tree over him. I'm just so sad right now-- he was so special to us. It's just so hard letting go.


----------



## poopsie

Binky & Elara 

I am so sorry you lost your precious Binky(what a wonderful name).
We all know the pain you are going through. Please take comfort in the fact that your darling died peacefully at home surrounded by all he loved and who loved him. 

Peace be the journey sweet Binky


----------



## Elara

Thank you poopsie. :cry: . I hate this part of having pets- he was a part of our family, and will be missed more than I can express.


----------



## gsmom

My condolences to Clever and Elara. 
Sometimes this subforum is hard to read.


----------



## kaseyface

My boyfriend and I lost are precious baby girl this morning. She was hit by a car and our kind neighbor buried her. When we found out, we took her remains to be cremated so she could forever be with us. It is so hard to type this out as this is such a fresh wound and I miss her so much already. I don't post here a lot but I knew the best place to find support was amongst true animal lovers. I hand raised her and had her for almost a year but she will forever remain my beautiful girl. I didn't have her very long but she will always be with me.

I would love to post a photo of her at a later date. It's just to hard right now.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for your loss.............it is truly heartbreaking when a precious baby is lost.:cry: I have lots of little cedar boxes all over my house as the kitties have left over the years.

We would all love to see a picture of your darling when you feel able.


----------



## clevercat

*kaseyface *- I am so, so sorry for your loss. It's hard for you right now, I know (because I am going through it myself), but the time will come when you can remember your beautiful girl with a smile.


----------



## Blyen

Goodbye little kitty..I hope you are in a better place now.I wish the woman who fed you and your little brothers had let me pick you up and take you somewhere where you could have been safe,but she didn't.I wish you could have lived to became an adult cat,and finally find a way out from the car garages you were living in.And I so wish you didn't run in front of the truck that night.My husband's heart is broken,he would have never wanted to harm you in any way.He made sure you big brother had escaped before starting the truck,but you were so tiny,and so black in the night that he didn't saw you before you run in.He tried his best to save you,but he couldn't.I will never forget his phone call at 4 am,his tears and his work clothes covered in blood.And I will never forget you,little soft baby.Ever.I'm so sorry.


----------



## poopsie

Oh sweetie! I am so sorry.....what a horrible experience. Your poor husband....bless his wonderful loving heart. I hope you find peace


----------



## clevercat

For Annabel. I really, really didn't want to let you go, Niblet, but I am so glad we had such a happy eighteen months together - and I am so happy that I was able to hold you in my arms at the end. RIP up at the Bridge, little girl - Lupe and Clyde will be waiting for you.


----------



## madamefifi

Good bye, my Fifi, my Bad Baby, my beautiful girl. I am so blessed to have had you in my life for the last 20 years, I hope you know you saved my life when I was so unhappy in California. I hope that you have already found Fat Kitty and Mathilda at the Rainbow Bridge. I know that there, you are young and strong again. In the blink of an eye we'll be together again, until then enjoy the sunshine and remember I will always love you.


----------



## lisarx8

Tragically my cat Pickles died yesterday. I'm still so shaken by her death. She was only 6yo. She was a loving cat, a fierce hunter, and will be forever missed.

I'm welling up just writing this so I'll save her story for another time. I just can't bring myself to go into details at the moment. 

To Pickles, wherever you are, I will always love and miss you!!


----------



## poopsie

Oh lisarx8 I am so sorry for your loss! Pickles was a beauty---oh look at that picture! Like she is wearing her heart on her sleeve so to speak 

so many of us know the pain you are going through.......theses threads always make me cry

Peace be the journey precious Pickles


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lisarx8 said:


> Tragically my cat Pickles died yesterday. I'm still so shaken by her death. She was only 6yo. She was a loving cat, a fierce hunter, and will be forever missed.
> 
> I'm welling up just writing this so I'll save her story for another time. I just can't bring myself to go into details at the moment.
> 
> To Pickles, wherever you are, I will always love and miss you!!


Such a beautiful baby, I'm sure she'll be missed but many good thoughts for you to remember in her passing.


----------



## gsmom

RIP Pickles


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I didn't want to post in here, I thought it would make me cry. I was right, so I will keep it simple.

We miss you jewbie, our beloved tabby.


----------



## guccimamma

i was so strong yesterday when the vet came to our home, we did the right thing.

today i miss her so much, i don't know what to do. my house is so lonely when the kids go to school/hub goes to work. she was my buddy for 14 years.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry *it'sanaddiction* and *guccimamma* !

Godspeed to the Bridge precious babies..........


----------



## guccimamma

its been 2 days, i just can't stop crying. 

my husband tells me to pull it together for the kids, so i just cry when they aren't around. i had no idea it would hurt like this. i thought i was ready. i can't even step foot in our yard, it just makes me so sad and lonely.


----------



## clevercat

guccimamma said:


> its been 2 days, i just can't stop crying.
> 
> my husband tells me to pull it together for the kids, so i just cry when they aren't around. i had no idea it would hurt like this.* i thought i was ready.* i can't even step foot in our yard, it just makes me so sad and lonely.


 
I don't believe we are ever ready, are we? I am so sorry for your loss. I know how this feels - a fortnight after my Annabel passed away and I am finding it very hard to hold it together. I know that things will get easier, but it's the worst feeling in the world. Sending you hugs and much sympathy. There is a website I visit whenever I lose one of my fur children www.petloss.com - if you visit it, I hope you will find some comfort there.


----------



## poopsie

guccimamma said:


> its been 2 days, i just can't stop crying.
> 
> my husband tells me to pull it together for the kids, so i just cry when they aren't around. i had no idea it would hurt like this. i thought i was ready. i can't even step foot in our yard, it just makes me so sad and lonely.




oh sweetie....I am so sorry! 

Maybe your husband is feeling the loss and doesn't feel he can let it out--and that might be the reason for that comment. You are heartbroken and shouldn't feel guilty about your grief. Children are going to know anyway, whether you 'pull it together' when they around or not. 
 I know my bf gets verrrrry uncomfortable when I sob hysterically after losing a kitty.
Along with clevercat's suggestion here are some comforting words http://www.petloss.com/poems/poems.htm. When I need them I go there and cry.....but it is a good cry, iykwim.


----------



## gsmom

((those left behind))


----------



## guccimamma

clevercat said:


> I don't believe we are ever ready, are we? I am so sorry for your loss. I know how this feels - a fortnight after my Annabel passed away and I am finding it very hard to hold it together. I know that things will get easier, but it's the worst feeling in the world. Sending you hugs and much sympathy. There is a website I visit whenever I lose one of my fur children www.petloss.com - if you visit it, I hope you will find some comfort there.



thank you very much, i went to the website. it is comforting to know that i am not alone..nobody really talks about how much they grieve when a pet dies.


----------



## guccimamma

poopsie2 said:


> oh sweetie....I am so sorry!
> 
> Maybe your husband is feeling the loss and doesn't feel he can let it out--and that might be the reason for that comment. You are heartbroken and shouldn't feel guilty about your grief. Children are going to know anyway, whether you 'pull it together' when they around or not.
> I know my bf gets verrrrry uncomfortable when I sob hysterically after losing a kitty.
> Along with clevercat's suggestion here are some comforting words http://www.petloss.com/poems/poems.htm. When I need them I go there and cry.....but it is a good cry, iykwim.



thank you for your kind words. i'm just stunned by the pain. she represents such a happy time of my life (marriage, homes, children). she was a happy participant in everything we did. 

it's just not a home without her. i didn't realize the level of loneliness that comes once it is all over.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

guccimamma said:


> its been 2 days, i just can't stop crying.
> 
> my husband tells me to pull it together for the kids, so i just cry when they aren't around. i had no idea it would hurt like this. i thought i was ready. i can't even step foot in our yard, it just makes me so sad and lonely.


It took me a good few weeks to stop crying all the time, crying when i'd remember where Bell would sit, or what she'd do for me at that specific moment.  There are times at night I'd start bawling because I missed her sleeping with me.

I feel like the closer they were, the more of your heart will hurt and it will take longer for you to fill what used to be animal love with now, previous animal memories.


----------



## madamefifi

guccimamma said:


> thank you very much, i went to the website. it is comforting to know that i am not alone..nobody really talks about how much they grieve when a pet dies.


 

I am still crying for my Fifi. My husband thinks I'm nuts but I don't care! She was in my life much longer than him, after all.

However...every day it gets a _little_ better. It's been 2 weeks and I'm starting to smile sometimes when I think of her, rather than start crying. Some things still make me sad and will probably always make me sad but the happy memories are starting to replace the sad ones of her death and fill up the empty place in my heart. You'll get there, at your own pace. Don't _ever _feel embarrassed or ashamed for mourning your pet. As you can see, you are not alone.


----------



## oscarlilytc

My love and best wishes go out to everyone who has posted here.

Unfortunately, it is now time to tell my story.  We said goodbye to my boy Oscar last week.  He fought strongly, but after a long bout of illness, it was time to let him go.  He was 18.

The vet came to our house last Thursday evening.  I held Oscar in my lap for his final goodbye and after the vet left, my husband and I had him at home with us for two more hours.  It was a cold, rainy night and we wrapped him in a blanket and had him on the sofa between us.  We opened a bottle of red wine and talked about our 18 wonderful years with him.  He was only 8 weeks old when we first brought him home - my husband bought him for me as a Christmas present!!

At 8pm, he was picked up by a very nice man from a pet funeral home, who made a fuss over him and gave him a big cuddle before taking him.

His ashes were brought home to me today and he has now joined his "brothers" Moggy and Jasper who went to the bridge before him.

RIP Oscar.  I love you and miss you so much.  We will be together again one day, I promise. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## clevercat

oscarlilytc said:


> My love and best wishes go out to everyone who has posted here.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is now time to tell my story. We said goodbye to my boy Oscar last week. He fought strongly, but after a long bout of illness, it was time to let him go. He was 18.
> 
> The vet came to our house last Thursday evening. I held Oscar in my lap for his final goodbye and after the vet left, my husband and I had him at home with us for two more hours. It was a cold, rainy night and we wrapped him in a blanket and had him on the sofa between us. We opened a bottle of red wine and talked about our 18 wonderful years with him. He was only 8 weeks old when we first brought him home - my husband bought him for me as a Christmas present!!
> 
> At 8pm, he was picked up by a very nice man from a pet funeral home, who made a fuss over him and gave him a big cuddle before taking him.
> 
> His ashes were brought home to me today and he has now joined his "brothers" Moggy and Jasper who went to the bridge before him.
> 
> RIP Oscar. I love you and miss you so much. We will be together again one day, I promise. xxxxxxxxx


 
I am so very sorry for your loss - you posted about your Oscar in my thread about Annabel and I have been thinking about him since then. I am so glad you had time to say goodbye properly and I'm sending you hugs and sympathy. RIP up at the Bridge, Oscar.


----------



## gsmom

Oscar was a handsome dude. 18 years is awesome! Farewell, Oscar.


----------



## poopsie

Oscar was such a handsome man and he had a loving and dignified end. And now he is back home with those who love him. It is still hard to let them go after a long and happy life. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## oscarlilytc

Thank you to everyone for all of your thoughts and best wishes.

You are right - he was a handsome boy!!  In fact it was looking at his old photos and videos which made me finally realise that, he was not the boy he used to be anymore and it was time to let him go.

I know I made the right decision, but unfortunately it doesn't stop me missing him like crazy!


----------



## guccimamma

madamefifi said:


> I am still crying for my Fifi. My husband thinks I'm nuts but I don't care! She was in my life much longer than him, after all.
> 
> However...*every day it gets a little better*. It's been 2 weeks and I'm starting to smile sometimes when I think of her, rather than start crying. Some things still make me sad and will probably always make me sad but the happy memories are starting to replace the sad ones of her death and fill up the empty place in my heart. You'll get there, at your own pace. Don't _ever _feel embarrassed or ashamed for mourning your pet. As you can see, you are not alone.



it is getting better, even after a week. i miss her, but i don't spend my entire day crying.  you are right about the happy memories replacing the sad.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd like to put in a mention of those poor dogs poisoned while walking on the footpath in the village of Cross Hills, North Yorkshire.


My heart goes out to those dogs and their owners. I'm glad they closed off the path so nobody else will walk on it.

I hope they figure out what's going on.


----------



## superBag

I feel so sad... last week (friday) I gave a puppy to the Bf (half chihuahua half pomeranian) then a day after she became sick... too sick to stand up, then the bf rushed him to the vet and the vet gave him shots ... monday comes, she became worse until we decided to have her confined at the hospital... last night when I visited her, she seems tired and hurt and she had some tears on her eyes... then we just held her and scratched her tummy,, i knew she was in pain.. then suddenly, i saw her .... stood up and i thought she was about to poo.. she did, but with blood.. fresh blood... then i hugged my bf and told him we should decide to put her to sleep... we cried the whole night... im feeling kinda guilty now ;( Im a bad mommy =( I havent sleep yet until lastnight....im so sad :,(


----------



## clevercat

superBag said:


> I feel so sad... last week (friday) I gave a puppy to the Bf (half chihuahua half pomeranian) then a day after she became sick... too sick to stand up, then the bf rushed him to the vet and the vet gave him shots ... monday comes, she became worse until we decided to have her confined at the hospital... last night when I visited her, she seems tired and hurt and she had some tears on her eyes... then we just held her and scratched her tummy,, i knew she was in pain.. then suddenly, i saw her .... stood up and i thought she was about to poo.. she did, but with blood.. fresh blood... then i hugged my bf and told him we should decide to put her to sleep... we cried the whole night... im feeling kinda guilty now ;( Im a bad mommy =( I havent sleep yet until lastnight....im so sad :,(


 
Please don't feel that you are a bad mummy, you aren't. You did the right thing for your pup, and I know just how hard that decision is. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd like to put in a mention for Murphy, the horse. 


He was taking part in the Royal Gun Salute, which takes place every June 2 to mark the anniversary of Queen Elizabeth II's coronation. 

Soldiers from the King&#8217;s Troop were lining up when the horse tripped while galloping and his legs became entangled in the wheels of a gun wagon, which then dragged him across the grass.

As he fell, he got a complex fracture of his leg. His injuries were too severe and he had to be put down right there. 


Rest in peace, Murphy.


----------



## superBag

clevercat said:


> Please don't feel that you are a bad mummy, you aren't. You did the right thing for your pup, and I know just how hard that decision is. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


 

it feels so sad... knowing that i wasnt able to take good care of her


----------



## caitlin1214

superBag said:


> it feels so sad... knowing that i wasnt able to take good care of her



You did all you could. You rushed her to the vet when you noticed something was wrong.


----------



## superBag

Parvo has no cure at all, is it true?


----------



## oggers86

RIP Goblin aka Rat aka Gracie (my aunties chihuahua) who was put to sleep the other day at 16 years old!! 

She is missing her baby lots but she is doing ok.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Hugs to everyone who has gone through this pain before me. 

My beloved Hana, my best friend, there for me through so many good and bad times. I miss you. 

RIP Hana 1999 - 2011


----------



## poopsie

oggers and silvia  so sorry for your losses. 

Til you all meet again


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Thank you popsie2


----------



## clevercat

This is for the two police dogs who died from the heat when they were left in an unventilated car yesterday. I haven't been able to watch the news today, because its been in the headlines at each bulletin and I can't bear to think how those poor dogs suffered. It's unforgivable, what happened to them. Wishing you peace up at the Bridge, Pups.


----------



## gsmom

I heard about that, Clever. Poor furry dudes. RIP Cop-doggies.


----------



## Pikapaw

superBag said:


> Parvo has no cure at all, is it true?


Hardly any puppies recover from Parvo. My friend lost two Yorkie pups a few weeks ago. Blood transfusions and everything humanly possible was done by the Vet to save these babies to no avail. So sad to hear your story. Take care.


----------



## Pikapaw

Just one year ago and still makes me cry.
Pounds (reg'd name Ted E. Bear)  Brown classic tabby persian.
April 8, 1994 to June 26, 2010
We Love You.....Always.....RIP Ted E. Bear


----------



## hlfinn

clever- i read your post last night before the server went back down. thank you so much for the petloss.com reccomendation. i started a thread about squirrel there i think the day after he died. maybe saturday.  i posted a lot about him yesterday.  i also did the candle ceremony on monday night.


----------



## Necromancer

My cat Mawson died on Sunday. He was named after Antarctic explorer Douglas Mawson, who once lived nearby. Mawson was like my shadow, he followed me everywhere. We adopted him at 6 weeks old, along with his sister Betty and brother Yeager, who were all dumped over my front fence in a box early one morning 7 years ago. We decided to keep all three kittens and we jokingly called them The Triplicants.
Sometime overnight last Thursday he had an embolism and was partly paralysed, then by Sunday he was also diagnosed with cardiomyopathy. He was getting the best care for those few days but to no avail. His sister Betty had cardiomyopathy, and after a week of care we had her put down because she wasnt going to make it. That was in December, and I didn't want Mawson to suffer at all, so we had to do the right thing and euthanize him. Mawson is now buried next to his sister Betty underneath one of my citrus trees in my backyard. R.I.P. Mawson.


----------



## hlfinn

aw necro i'm so sorry for your loss.  mawson was so cute. i love the name "the triplicants."  it's been a week for me and i'm still mourning.  how is yeager handling it?


----------



## jen_sparro

I am so sorry *Necro*  I hope you and the rest of your family are doing okay, he was a gorgeous boy. You gave him such a wonderful life after a not so perfect beginning!


----------



## gsmom

Mawson looked really special and I love his big pink nose. RIP Mawson.


----------



## Nat

*Necromancer*, I'm so sorry for your loss. Mawson is now reunited with his sister Betty, may they rest in peace  

*hlfinn*, I haven't forgotten about you. I'm sorry your posts about your poor baby Squirrel got lost. Hang in there


----------



## Denaroo

*Im so sorry for your loss Necromancer, Mawson has the most beautiful pink nose ... I think he and Betty are playing together and reuniting.  It is the most unselfish act to take such good care of our friends that we dont want them to suffer.... the hardest and most unselfish. Youre in my thoughts at this very sad time. * RIP little Mawson







Necromancer said:


> My cat Mawson died on Sunday. He was named after Antarctic explorer Douglas Mawson, who once lived nearby. Mawson was like my shadow, he followed me everywhere. We adopted him at 6 weeks old, along with his sister Betty and brother Yeager, who were all dumped over my front fence in a box early one morning 7 years ago. We decided to keep all three kittens and we jokingly called them The Triplicants.
> Sometime overnight last Thursday he had an embolism and was partly paralysed, then by Sunday he was also diagnosed with cardiomyopathy. He was getting the best care for those few days but to no avail. His sister Betty had cardiomyopathy, and after a week of care we had her put down because she wasn&#8217;t going to make it. That was in December, and I didn't want Mawson to suffer at all, so we had to do the right thing and euthanize him. Mawson is now buried next to his sister Betty underneath one of my citrus trees in my backyard. R.I.P. Mawson.


----------



## Necromancer

Thank you all so much. It's weird not having him following me. It's become such a habit to be looking for him beside me and then pick him up for cuddles.
Thanks, *Jen*. Yes, he had a good life, and it was even more special that he was with his sister and brother for his whole life. How's your handsome boy, Alfie? 
*hlfinn*, Yeager knows Mawson's gone and he seems a little lonely to me. We have four other cats, but still, I know he misses his siblings. He's been spending a lot of time with my dog, so I suppose that friendship will be filling any void for him. What happened with your Squirrel? I missed your post. I'm sorry he died.
*Denaroo*, I agree. I always say this about having animals in my life:
When we bring an animal into our lives and love them as family, you know it's always going to stab you in the heart when the end is near, but we just have to accept that going in and love them all anyway. When the time comes, you know deep down you have to make the choice that is best for the animal, never yourself. You just have to take the hit and do your best to let them off as easily as you possibly can, and I think anything else is just us being selfish.


----------



## clevercat

Necromancer said:


> Thank you all so much. It's weird not having him following me. It's become such a habit to be looking for him beside me and then pick him up for cuddles.
> Thanks, *Jen*. Yes, he had a good life, and it was even more special that he was with his sister and brother for his whole life. How's your handsome boy, Alfie?
> *hlfinn*, Yeager knows Mawson's gone and he seems a little lonely to me. We have four other cats, but still, I know he misses his siblings. He's been spending a lot of time with my dog, so I suppose that friendship will be filling any void for him. What happened with your Squirrel? I missed your post. I'm sorry he died.
> *Denaroo*, I agree. I always say this about having animals in my life:
> *When we bring an animal into our lives and love them as family, you know it's always going to stab you in the heart when the end is near, but we just have to accept that going in and love them all anyway. When the time comes, you know deep down you have to make the choice that is best for the animal, never yourself. You just have to take the hit and do your best to let them off as easily as you possibly can, and I think anything else is just us being selfish*.


 
R.I.P Mawson - how lucky you were to have such a loving and unselfish family. I am very sorry for your loss, *Necro* - you and Mawson are in my thoughts.


----------



## clevercat

hlfinn said:


> clever- i read your post last night before the server went back down. thank you so much for the petloss.com reccomendation. i started a thread about squirrel there i think the day after he died. maybe saturday. i posted a lot about him yesterday. i also did the candle ceremony on monday night.


 
I am so glad it is helping a little - even if you only go there to cry, I am sure it helps the healing process. How are you feeling now?


----------



## jen_sparro

Necromancer said:


> Thanks, *Jen*. Yes, he had a good life, and it was even more special that he was with his sister and brother for his whole life. How's your handsome boy, Alfie?



So true *Necro*  Alfie is still discovering all the new things around him hehe. Though I think he needs to spend more time playing as opposed to eating  I remember after we put Stormy to sleep, I would come downstairs and wait for him to greet me, I still do, even with Alf bouncing around me. 
I'm glad to hear Yeager is doing okay, Toby missed Stormy so much, he'd go looking for him, having Tiggy (our bullmastiff) helped though  RIP Mawson.


----------



## hlfinn

sorry i didn't answer you sooner clever.  i'm back and forth. this weekend i was away and even though i talked about it i was pretty much ok (except for crying my entire flight there) but the rest of the week... pretty bad. i cried myself to sleep last night and dreamt about his dying, having a funeral, etc all night. i have family in town and a friend's bday so i have been out every night til after 10. shep is not handling being alone that long very well. this morning he was beside himself crying. it broke my heart. i wish i could help him. i tried getting him to play with some toys this morning. not sure if he would during the day. i just hope that he's not sick- i wish i could tell what he's trying to say to me.

sorry if this is not the right place for this.  maybe i should start a thread?


----------



## clevercat

hlfinn said:


> sorry i didn't answer you sooner clever. i'm back and forth. this weekend i was away and even though i talked about it i was pretty much ok (except for crying my entire flight there) but the rest of the week... pretty bad. i cried myself to sleep last night and dreamt about his dying, having a funeral, etc all night. i have family in town and a friend's bday so i have been out every night til after 10. shep is not handling being alone that long very well. this morning he was beside himself crying. it broke my heart. i wish i could help him. i tried getting him to play with some toys this morning. not sure if he would during the day. i just hope that he's not sick- i wish i could tell what he's trying to say to me.
> 
> sorry if this is not the right place for this. maybe i should start a thread?


 
Oh, it's just horrible, isn't it? You've been in my thoughts - I totally get the crying for an entire flight, when I got the news my Lupe would have to be put to sleep immediately, I was on a train three hours away from him and I spent the journey howling like a wild thing...
Poor Shep. It's so hard for the animals left behind. It sounds like he's grieving,not sick - but it might be worth having a chat with your vet - just to put your mind at rest. There is a product called DAP (well, that's what it's called on the UK) that you can buy as a diffuser or room spray - from what I understand, it's like the feline Feliway product, it basically eases stress - my vet recommends it for grieving pets.
I think maybe starting a thread would be a good idea, not because this is the wrong place to post, I just think you will get more advice and support in the main forum - and I know I've said this already, but anytime you want to talk, please PM me. I know exactly how heartbreaking this is. I wish I didn't. Hugs to you and try to stay strong for Shep.


----------



## hlfinn

thank you. i've tried feiway before with him (he licked all the hair off his belly last summer for no reason) and it didn't work. i'm going home right from work tonight so hopefully my being home longer will be better for him. 

i'm thinking about starting a grieving type thread. i'll check first to see if there is one. and thank you- i owe you a pm.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Also, ask your vet about zylkene - a natural supplement that acts to calm and soothe. When Bear, my blind boy, licked all HIS belly fur off last year, zylkene seemed to help. It's non-addictive and I've since used it when my lot have had stressy episodes, whatever the reason....


----------



## clevercat

It's taken me nearly a week to come back to this thread and post this. I can't believe you're gone, Bon Bon. I know Clyde was waiting for you at the Bridge and I hope he is looking after you. Love and miss you, little girl.


----------



## Susan Lee

My first time visiting this thread, and after reading everything (all pages!) I can barely see to type!

Said goodbye to our 14 year old brown ball of sunshine Spencer on Friday (he's my avatar-that picture of him was taken right before the cancer appeared). He had developed nose cancer (common in scenting dogs) a year prior and within the last month or so it had really gotten bad. He could no longer hear, smell, his teeth were loose because of the tumors in his mouth, and had a hard time swallowing due to the tumors in his throat. Plus his arthritis was getting worse daily. One morning this week He looked at me as if to say "Ok mom this stinks, but if you want me to keep on going I will". We had told him many times it was ok for him to go when he was ready, but like most kids he probably had his selective hearing on for that. I knew it was time.

He went so peacefully, and right before his spirit departed his body to go run and play and do and be whatever he wishes, he looked at my husband and I and it seemed like he was saying "Thank you". We would have done anything for him, and helping him to leave this earthly shell behind to become once again the happy and energetic puppy, free of cancer and arthritis, was the best gift we could give him.

I'm a ball of emotions right now, it feels like a rollercoaster ride and the house seems so quiet. I am sure it will get easier with time-and I cannot wait to see him once again.  There are many other playmates waiting for him at the bridge, and I bet he has found them already.


----------



## dusty paws

susan, i'm so sorry for your loss. spencer was a gorgeous guy - he's prolly playing with my abby right now!


----------



## Susan Lee

dusty paws said:


> susan, i'm so sorry for your loss. spencer was a gorgeous guy - he's prolly playing with my abby right now!



Thanks Dusty  I'm sure hes up to something or other. Maybe stalking spiders or chasing frisbees, and hanging out with some new furry friends!


----------



## poopsie

susan I am so sorry you lost your darling Spencer-- he looks like he was a wonderful companion



Peace be the journey sweet Spencer


----------



## gsmom

RIP, Spencer. It sounds like he had a very peaceful, loving passing.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

hlfinn said:


> thank you. i've tried feiway before with him (he licked all the hair off his belly last summer for no reason) and it didn't work. i'm going home right from work tonight so hopefully my being home longer will be better for him.
> 
> i'm thinking about starting a grieving type thread. i'll check first to see if there is one. and thank you- i owe you a pm.


I use Rescue remedy, you may want to look into that also.



clevercat said:


> ^^^ Also, ask your vet about zylkene - a natural supplement that acts to calm and soothe. When Bear, my blind boy, licked all HIS belly fur off last year, zylkene seemed to help. It's non-addictive and I've since used it when my lot have had stressy episodes, whatever the reason....


Never heard of that, will look into it.

Sorry to those recently who have lost pets or received the ill news.  It's not hard, but there are plenty of us readers (if not posters) who are thinking of you!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm so sorry for  your loss, *Susan*. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Susan Lee

Thank you so much everyone-he is greatly missed, but I cant tell you how many happy memories are popping up about him. He was a true treasure, and I feel so lucky that he chose me


----------



## dorcast

Susan, I'm so sorry. 

Spencer looks like such a love.  I'm crying reading your posts, but they are so lovely. You have a great attitude.


----------



## guccimamma

Susan Lee said:


> My first time visiting this thread, and after reading everything (all pages!) I can barely see to type!
> 
> Said goodbye to our 14 year old brown ball of sunshine Spencer on Friday (he's my avatar-that picture of him was taken right before the cancer appeared). He had developed nose cancer (common in scenting dogs) a year prior and within the last month or so it had really gotten bad. He could no longer hear, smell, his teeth were loose because of the tumors in his mouth, and had a hard time swallowing due to the tumors in his throat. Plus his arthritis was getting worse daily. One morning this week He looked at me as if to say "Ok mom this stinks, but if you want me to keep on going I will". We had told him many times it was ok for him to go when he was ready, but like most kids he probably had his selective hearing on for that. I knew it was time.
> 
> He went so peacefully, and right before his spirit departed his body to go run and play and do and be whatever he wishes, he looked at my husband and I and it seemed like he was saying "Thank you". We would have done anything for him, and helping him to leave this earthly shell behind to become once again the happy and energetic puppy, free of cancer and arthritis, was the best gift we could give him.
> 
> I'm a ball of emotions right now, it feels like a rollercoaster ride and the house seems so quiet. I am sure it will get easier with time-and I cannot wait to see him once again.  There are many other playmates waiting for him at the bridge, and I bet he has found them already.




i am so very sorry for your loss, we put down our 14 y/o dog about 10 weeks ago. it gets a little better every day. the first 2 weeks were awful. our home was such a lonely place without her.

i finally had the courage to visit a shelter a couple of weeks ago, and we found a wonderful old girl that needed a home as much as our family needed a dog to love. she has helped us to smile again.


----------



## Susan Lee

Thank you so much dorcast and guccimama 

Last night was a hard one. My DH was at a meeting and I was all alone. The silence was deafening. No amount of TV or food could distract my mind. Plus my appetite is not really there right now either. 

guccimama-so sorry to hear about the loss of your furbaby. But how wonderful that you found a new angel to love. It breaks my heart when I see the old doggies in shelters or rescue groups. Thank goodness she found you and is going to get to live out her last years in a loving home


----------



## Seastarindiana

My heart is with you, my pup was god's entrance of love into my heart!


----------



## LilyC

It's been a hard past week. My sweet little girl, Missy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge on August 11, 2011. She was diagnosed with congesitive heart failure (cardiomyopathy) 3 1/2 weeks ago. We had hoped that the medication would help her but it didn't. She was slowly deteriorating. She was getting weak. When she walked, she took 3 steps and had to stop an lay down. She was peeing outside the box. She had no spunk in her at all. 
When the time came, my Dh and I held her and talked to her until her last breathe. I miss my sweet little one.


----------



## poopsie

Oh LilyC I am so sorry for your loss 
Missy was so beautiful. How sweet that you and your dh were with her when she crossed over the Bridge. 

Peace be the journey precious Missy


----------



## clevercat

LilyC, I am so very sorry for your loss. Missy looked like a real sweetie. Hugs.


----------



## gsmom

RIP Missy


----------



## LilyC

Thank you Poopsie2,clevercat and gsmom for your condolences. 

We wanted to be there all the way with her when she crossed over. We  just couldn't let her go on by herself. It may sound stupid, but in our minds if she knew we were there with her it was like giving her the okay to be at peace and go play with all the other furbabies.

Missy was special. Her owners abandoned her at our condo complex. Of course we tried to find her owners to no avail, I persuaded my dh to take in. We took her to the vet and she got a clean bill of health. That was 10 years ago.
She was such a little hunter. She brought home lovely 'live' gifts for us. Moles, grasshoppers, field mice, birds and bottlecaps, the only non living thing. After some time we kept her indoors strictly.She loved laying across our shoulders or just being held like a baby. She always greeted us at the door when we came home. She just had always liked to be near us no matter where we were. We miss her terribly but we know that she's at a better place now at Rainbow Bridge. RIP Missy!


----------



## hlfinn

i am so sorry about missy, lily. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Susan Lee

Oh LilyC, so sorry to hear about your precious Missy. She is probably up there playing and sharing "live gifts" with my Spencer. RIP sweet kitty.


----------



## gsmom

Lily, I just wanted to tell you I am mom to Missy's doppelganger, Zoe Zippers. She is almost an exact replica, though perhaps a little smaller. I found her 10 years ago, when I was moving, near a trash dumpster in an apartment complex. I had just left my husband and needed a little companion, and she was just the ticket. She is very prim and pretty, just like I suspect Missy was.


----------



## LilyC

Thanks everyone! 
It's been over a week now and I have finally been able to talk to friend
about her without bawling my eyes out. It's a step towards healing. 

We had her cremated and she is now home forever.


----------



## Blyen

Goodbye Miou.While you couldn't be defined "sweet" or "friendly",you were definitely the coolest cat ever.You will be missed a lot.
Oh,and remember Mirò?Yeah,you two hated each other,and were both happy to not have to live together anymore.Still,when you died,even though he couldn't have any way to know,he spent the whole day meowing at the open window and didn't eat.Yeah,you will be greatly missed.We love you.


----------



## gsmom

RIP Miou. 
Cute flower arrangement hat, dude kitteh.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for your loss blyen. Miou looked like a very cool kitty indeed. 
FWIW i believe that Miro did know of Miou's passing. She will be waiting at the Bridge.........


----------



## LilyC

I am sorry for your loss Blyen. RIP Miou. 
When my little Missy was still with us, she and our other cat Forest were not friends at all. Forest just tolerated Missy but now that Missy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge, Forest has been very vocal, does things that Missy use to do and just seems very lost without her. 
So although Miro and Miou didn't like each other, Miro does sense the lost of Miou.


----------



## Blyen

Thank you so much,everyone.Miou was my inlaws cat,but I got to know and love him very much,since we lived with them for two years,before getting our own house.He was really cool,a "real" cat,so to speak.He didn't wanted to be bothered too much,but as soon as he heard the plastic wrap coming off a brioche or some sweet treat,he would run up to you with the sweetest sparkle in his eyes,like "Dude.You know I'm such a good cat,right?Give me that brioche.".
Ultimately,his gluttony is probably what killed him.He hated to show that he wasn't feeling well,so you had to be very careful and pay lot of attentions to him to catch something strange going on.It hasn't worked this time.He developed diabetes,but no one knew until his level got out of control and he went into a coma.
He was fine 'til the day before,than he couldn't even move anymore.He got to the emergency vet,seemed to do better for a couple of days,then went back into a coma.
The vet think he had some kind of pastry or brioche hidden somewhere that he went to munch on when he got put on diabetic's diet and insulin shots,'cause his sugar levels were just SO high.After that he couldn't just get better anymore.
My sil had him since she was 5,he was her cat,more than anyone else's.She loved this cat so much,it breaks my heart.


----------



## nataliam1976

My heart breaks for all of you who lost beloved furry babies. My little ray of sunshine left us on Thursday after 13 years of being the sweetest, the most loving PITA. She believed she was a princess and she behaved accordingly but she also had the biggest heart

Almost everything in her little body failed her at the same time and we had no choice. the vet came to our home and she fell asleep forever in her living room on a beautiful sunny afternoon in my mum's arms. She now rests under one of the trees in her garden. 

I could not be there and I can only go home in a week. I dont know how to cope with this grief, I feel so devastated and helpless.  My mum is broken with pain, she said our pup came to her from the garden yesterday to say goodbye and she gave her kisses and hugs. And she didnt mean in a dream.

I sponsored a pet hotel and training for a homeless doggie in her name and remembrance, because there is no way my mum will adopt another pup. It helps a bit and I know she would be happy because of it.


----------



## Sunshine

Big hugs to you Nat. Its such a huge loss, and so painful. Im so sorry.


----------



## nataliam1976

Sunshine said:


> Big hugs to you Nat. Its such a huge loss, and so painful. Im so sorry.



Thank you so much...it is. I would give everything to have her back.:cry:

How are your two precious girls doing?


----------



## harleyNemma

Oh, Nat. Sending you love. My wish for you is that the many happy memories will ease your sadness.


----------



## Sunshine

Nat, hold on to the precious memories. I can not begin to imagine. I am truly sending you comfort. I hope the days to come calm the sadness and you can remember her without tears. (now I'm crying) big help I am. Lots of love to you and your family.

(the girls are fine, thanks for thinking of them)


----------



## LilyC

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts and deepest sympathies are with you and your mom at this difficult time.


----------



## Cindi

I picked up Malcolm's ashes today. Man, that never gets any easier. :cry:  He is now home and back with his girlfriend Sadie. His ashes join 11 others on my bookshelf. Too darn many.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I picked up Malcolm's ashes today. Man, that never gets any easier. :cry: He is now home and back with his girlfriend Sadie. His ashes join 11 others on my bookshelf. Too darn many.


 
{{{{hugs}}}] *Cindi*. I've been thinking about you. Rest in Peace up at the Bridge, Malcolm.


----------



## poopsie

i am so glad malcolm is home.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm so sorry, *Nat*. {{{hugs}}} to you for your loss.



Cindi said:


> I picked up Malcolm's ashes today. Man, that never gets any easier. :cry: He is now home and back with his girlfriend Sadie. His ashes join 11 others on my bookshelf. Too darn many.


 
*Cindi*, you're so right, it doesn't get easier. We love them and they leave us, but they continue to have a place in our hearts. Malcolm had a good life, and his ashes joining the others on the shelf who you loved and cared for too, is only fitting. He's home. All the best to you.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks ladies. I am very glad he is home and back where he belongs.


----------



## jeshika

my family dog ping passed away yesterday. he was at the doggie boarding when something went wrong (my family was on vacation). it breaks my heart that he died in a foreign place without us around. he was only 5.

I can't believe I'll never see his silly face begging for treats again.


----------



## gsmom

awww...I am so sorry Jeshika. That is probably one of my biggest fears; something happening when I am not available or around. Big hugs to you and your family. 

RIP little Ping.


----------



## jeshika

gsmom said:


> awww...I am so sorry Jeshika. That is probably one of my biggest fears; something happening when I am not available or around. Big hugs to you and your family.
> 
> RIP little Ping.



thanks *gsmom*. i really appreciate it. i'm going to miss him so much but u know my life is so much better because i've known him and i can't regret that.


----------



## Bag*Snob

For my Mexi.  02/16/02 - 09/02/11


----------



## clevercat

Bag*Snob said:


> For my Mexi. 02/16/02 - 09/02/11


 
{{{hugs}}} I'm so sorry. Rest in Peace up at the Bridge, Mexi.


----------



## gsmom

awww, RIP Mexi


----------



## Bag*Snob

Thanks clevercat and gsmom.  It is so freaking hard to deal with the loss.  She was my first puppy.


----------



## LilyC

So sorry for your loss Bag*Snob. RIP Mexi!


----------



## Sunshine

So sorry bag snob. Big hugs to you during this sad and difficult time. Thinking of you.


----------



## nataliam1976

Sorry to reply so late, I couldnt bear to come back to this thread. I am home now with Mum and we bought and planted a bunch of flowers today where she sleeps. Coming to terms with it is probably a bad expression, because we never will, but it starts sinking in she is over the Rainbow Bridge now. 



harleyNemma said:


> Oh, Nat. Sending you love. My wish for you is that the many happy memories will ease your sadness.



Thank you so much, we are lucky to have plenty of memories and funny stories about our muppet.



Sunshine said:


> Nat, hold on to the precious memories. I can not begin to imagine. I am truly sending you comfort. I hope the days to come calm the sadness and you can remember her without tears. (now I'm crying) big help I am. Lots of love to you and your family.
> 
> (the girls are fine, thanks for thinking of them)



It helps to know someone gets it...the amount of people who would shot a weird look and say its just a dog you will get another one...



LilyC said:


> So sorry for your loss. My thoughts and deepest sympathies are with you and your mom at this difficult time.



Thank you so much, Lily


----------



## nataliam1976

Cindi said:


> I picked up Malcolm's ashes today. Man, that never gets any easier. :cry:  He is now home and back with his girlfriend Sadie. His ashes join 11 others on my bookshelf. Too darn many.



 Like you say, at least he is back home, where his place is.


----------



## nataliam1976

Necromancer said:


> I'm so sorry, *Nat*. {{{hugs}}} to you for your loss.




Thank you, my sweet.


----------



## nataliam1976

Jeshika and Bag*Snob, Im crying with you:cry: hang in there...


----------



## Bag*Snob

Thank you everyone.  I can't stop crying, especially reading this thread.

Also, I am so sorry to everyone that had to post their story in this thread.  This is the last place I want to be but it is inevitable with our furry kids.


----------



## Necromancer

*jeshika* and *Bag*Snob*, condolences for the loss of your beloved furry friends. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Sunshine

Nat!!! You know I get it. Call me every crazy name in the book, my babies are my legit babies. Funny you responded today as I was thinking of you early today. Thank you for responding back. Still sending you hugs babe. Tons of them.


----------



## Cindi

I had to put my oldest cat to sleep today. :cry: Lucky was my first rescue adopted more than 12 years ago. he was missing a leg and his tail but was perfect in every way. Over the last 6 months he had started to show signs of feline senility. He would stare at the wall and yowl or just stand there not really knowing where he was. Then his kidneys started to decline. We tried fluids and new food but nothing worked. In the last 24 hours he wouldn't eat or drink and it seemed like he had no idea where he was. He would meow loudly off and on. He had trouble walking this morning and finally he just gave up. I knew just by looking at him. He left peacefully and my face was the last thing he saw. RIP my little Lucky boy. I love you and I will miss you.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I had to put my oldest cat to sleep today. :cry: Lucky was my first rescue adopted more than 12 years ago. he was missing a leg and his tail but was perfect in every way. Over the last 6 months he had started to show signs of feline senility. He would stare at the wall and yowl or just stand there not really knowing where he was. Then his kidneys started to decline. We tried fluids and new food but nothing worked. In the last 24 hours he wouldn't eat or drink and it seemed like he had no idea where he was. He would meow loudly off and on. He had trouble walking this morning and finally he just gave up. I knew just by looking at him. He left peacefully and my face was the last thing he saw. RIP my little Lucky boy. I love you and I will miss you.


 
I'm so sorry, Cindi. Reading your post reminded me of Annabel's last days. You gave him a wonderful life - he knew he was loved and that's what counts. Sending you big {{{hugs}}} RIP up at the bridge, Lucky - I bet Malcolm was there to greet you.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks, Clever. I can't believe I lost my 2 oldest in less than 1 month.  I know he had plenty of friends there to greet him. His best friend was my dog, Angel. He used to lay with his head on her butt. With the smells that used to come from there he was a very brave cat.  He did have a very good life and always knew he was much loved.






clevercat said:


> I'm so sorry, Cindi. Reading your post reminded me of Annabel's last days. You gave him a wonderful life - he knew he was loved and that's what counts. Sending you big {{{hugs}}} RIP up at the bridge, Lucky - I bet Malcolm was there to greet you.


----------



## poopsie

i am so sorry you lost Lucky. i always cringe when i see this thread highlighted.
you gave him love, a wonderful life and a peaceful passing

godspeed over the bridge sweet boy


----------



## clevercat

Rest in peace up at the Bridge, little Wendell.... I know we didn't have really get time to spend together, but I hope you knew I was there for you and I hope you knew in your last two days that you were loved. Lupe, I'm sure, was waiting for you as you passed. See you on the other side, little man.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry, Clever. RIP little guy. You have plenty of friends to keep you company until you see mom again.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi,
I'm so sorry you had to say good bye to Lucky and Angel.  It is extra hard to lose them so close together.

I'm sure they have found each other on the other side of the bridge, and Lucky is probably curled up in a little pile with Angel.  

(((hugs)))


----------



## gsmom

We euthanized my little girl cockatiel Freak Nasty late this afternoon. I came home from a cruise this morning and she seemed fine. Eating, preening, etc. I noticed around 5pm that her breathing was very labored. I was concerned that she was once again egg-bound as this is one of the seasons they typically lay an egg. Took her to the bird vet, and he was shocked upon seeing her, said she looked like she was bloated with fluid. He did a few x-rays, and her insides looked opaque...he thought maybe an egg had ruptured inside of her. The terrible thing about birds is that they have just one cavity....while other animals have a chest cavity, abdominal cavity, etc..so this ruptured egg had spilled into all of her organs causing a massive infection as well as loss of lung tissue (hence the difficulty breathing). He said she would never survive surgery and that she was suffering. So I made a very difficult decision to euthanize her. 

I feel so terrible. Her mate, Chickenbutt, has been quiet, and the vet said he will probably grieve for several months. My ex SO who watched the animals while I was gone feels awful that he might have missed something and I feel awful for being off on a cruise instead of being home with her. She was a very sweet, if not high-maintenance girl, and I worry about Chicken because she took such good care of him.


----------



## gsmom

This is one of my favorite pics of her....a close-up...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

gsmom said:


> We euthanized my little girl cockatiel Freak Nasty late this afternoon. I came home from a cruise this morning and she seemed fine. Eating, preening, etc. I noticed around 5pm that her breathing was very labored. I was concerned that she was once again egg-bound as this is one of the seasons they typically lay an egg. Took her to the bird vet, and he was shocked upon seeing her, said she looked like she was bloated with fluid. He did a few x-rays, and her insides looked opaque...he thought maybe an egg had ruptured inside of her. The terrible thing about birds is that they have just one cavity....while other animals have a chest cavity, abdominal cavity, etc..so this ruptured egg had spilled into all of her organs causing a massive infection as well as loss of lung tissue (hence the difficulty breathing). He said she would never survive surgery and that she was suffering. So I made a very difficult decision to euthanize her.
> 
> I feel so terrible. Her mate, Chickenbutt, has been quiet, and the vet said he will probably grieve for several months. My ex SO who watched the animals while I was gone feels awful that he might have missed something and I feel awful for being off on a cruise instead of being home with her. She was a very sweet, if not high-maintenance girl, and I worry about Chicken because she took such good care of him.



Sorry to hear about your loss, it's hard to have to make the right decisions.  I can imagine how rough it must be for you right now, and we are here to support you.

I agree with others, it breaks my heart when this thread is updated, but it's the nature of the beast (or the beasts, our children).


----------



## poopsie

poor little freak............ i am so sorry

peace be the journey sweet girl


----------



## clevercat

I am so ,so sorry *gsmom *- poor little Burrito. RIP at the Bridge, little one.


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom and chickenbutt,

I'm sorry that the little Burrito had to cross the bridge.  It's never easy to say goodbye to a special buddy.


----------



## gsmom

cripes, i can't believe how attached i was to that little bird. i have felt so sad all day.


----------



## poopsie

gsmom said:


> cripes, i can't believe how attached i was to that little bird. i have felt so sad all day.




cockatiels have so much personality, don't they?  how is chickenbutt and the rest of the fam doing?


----------



## gsmom

I think we are all doing better. I think we are finding peace in the fact that we were able to have a proper goodbye, and that she didn't have to suffer any more than she did. It is just very tough for little girl cockatiels. Typically their eggs are too large for them and this is a common problem. 

Chicken has been doing her mating call, so I don't know if he thinks that will make her come back. I think it takes time for them to understand.

Thanks, Poopsie.


----------



## Karilove

shinymagpie said:


> This is in memory of a nice little hamster called Pudding. She passed away last summer as a frail old lady in her 90's (about 3 and a half years old) but I re-found these photos today. We buried her in a large pot in which there is a fruiting cherry tree. So now we call it "the Cherry Pudding tree". She loved to eat cherries too. She was not a biter at all and I was surprised by what great pets hamsters can be.
> 
> Twice, she got loose in the house and evaded capture for a couple of days, so she did get to be a wild animal! She lived between our house and a friends place and holidayed at each. We and our friends had a nice little ceremony for her, where we all talked about good memories of Pudding. The bunny in the photo is still very much alive and thumping - there was an amazing bond between both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1316096
> 
> 
> View attachment 1316097
> 
> 
> View attachment 1316098


This is so sweet


----------



## skyqueen

We had to put down our darling pony, Oreo, today. I'm absolutely heartbroken! She came to us four years ago, as a rescue, after losing her home. Oreo was around 40 y/o and simply died of old age. The Vet said it was the kindest thing to do.
She had a good retirement home with us...for that I am grateful!
Oreo "talked" all the time...everyone always got a greeting. Even today, as she lay dying...I got a tiny greeting. I just couldn't let her suffer!
She made a lot of kids very happy in her lifetime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
God Bless you, Oreo, I'm glad you were with us till at the end!


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry, Skyqueen. Oreo was a beautiful girl. She was lucky to spend her last years happy and loved with you. RIP pretty girl.


----------



## skyqueen

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry, Skyqueen. Oreo was a beautiful girl. She was lucky to spend her last years happy and loved with you. RIP pretty girl.


Thanks, Darling...what a lovely response!


----------



## dallas

skyqueen said:


> We had to put down our darling pony, Oreo, today. I'm absolutely heartbroken! She came to us four years ago, as a rescue, after losing her home. Oreo was around 40 y/o and simply died of old age. The Vet said it was the kindest thing to do.
> She had a good retirement home with us...for that I am grateful!
> Oreo "talked" all the time...everyone always got a greeting. Even today, as she lay dying...I got a tiny greeting. I just couldn't let her suffer!
> She made a lot of kids very happy in her lifetime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> God Bless you, Oreo, I'm glad you were with us till at the end!




And God bless you for loving her enough to let her go without suffering. What a lucky old gal she was. Hugs.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Skyqueen I am so sorry to read about Oreo. It sounds like you ade her very happy  - and most importantly, in her final four years she knew she was loved.


----------



## skyqueen

dallas said:


> And God bless you for loving her enough to let her go without suffering. What a lucky old gal she was. Hugs.


 


clevercat said:


> Oh Skyqueen I am so sorry to read about Oreo. It sounds like you ade her very happy - and most importantly, in her final four years she knew she was loved.


 

Darling Oreo is buried in my backyard...close to us, along side my beautiful TB, Pfizer. Had the backhoe guy here till 8:30 last night. I feel a bit better, today...she had a good home with us, and was loved, that's what I'll try to remember!


----------



## poopsie

So sorry for your loss skyqueen..........what an amazing life oreo must have had

happy trails oreo.....peace be the journey


----------



## skyqueen

poopsie2 said:


> So sorry for your loss skyqueen..........what an amazing life oreo must have had
> 
> happy trails oreo.....peace be the journey


Thanks, darling Poopsie...she made a lot of kids happy in her lifetime!


----------



## gsmom

rip oreo


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Rip Oreo ...


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My best friend's dog, Buster died on October 8th, 2011. He was 16 years old. Rest in Peace, big guy. You had the best family, one who loved you beyond all measure and who are missing you here are Earth.


----------



## skyqueen

gsmom said:


> rip oreo


 


LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> Rip Oreo ...


 
Thanks, GSMOM and LV-PRADA! 
I haven't been on the animal forum for a while...just can't stand the many terrible pet/death stories! I'm just a wimp....................... 
Poor GSMOM also had a recent death with darling Freak. I had 2 cockatoos...bare-eyed and umbrella. So smart and loveable! A lot of stress for you and the girls, right now.


----------



## Sunshine

Rip Oreo....big hugs sky queen. This thread always breaks my heart. I love the support we find in comforting words. 

Rip Buster. Sending comfort to your BFF Coach!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine said:


> Rip Oreo....big hugs sky queen. This thread always breaks my heart. I love the support we find in comforting words.
> 
> Rip Buster. Sending comfort to your BFF Coach!!!


Thanks, Sunshine...I love the gals/guys here! I agree, you can always depend on a lot of support! Makes the world a better place!!!

So sorry, Coach!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

SkyQueen- I am so sorry about Oreo!!  That must have been so devastating! I have a 26 year old Shetland cross and I dread that day. So sorry, hugs to you! It sounds like Oreo had a great 4 years with you.


----------



## skyqueen

Coach+Louislove said:


> SkyQueen- I am so sorry about Oreo!!  That must have been so devastating! I have a 26 year old Shetland cross and I dread that day. So sorry, hugs to you! It sounds like Oreo had a great 4 years with you.


Thanks, dear!
I'm partial to Shetlands...grew up with one.
I still have my darling Connemara pony, Miss Lucy O'Shea...a real beauty (another rescue) and my fabulous Morgan, Rags! 
I've had Rags for years and will truly have a nervous breakdown when he goes...can't even imagine it!
He's the black horse in my avatar.
Here's Lucy!!!


----------



## italianlolita

I am in such pain right now! We had to put down my 13 year old German Shepherd today.  She had cancer and it metatisized throughout her body. She was severely anemic and was bleeding internally.  I loved her so much and she was my world.  I feel so empty and alone


----------



## Denaroo

*Im very sorry for you :cry:.... it tears a hole in your heart and leaves a void in your life you think is unmanagable. I feel your pain and you are not alone.... it takes alot of time to get used to this awful, empty and very sad feeling. Please know that she is forever at peace and you made a very hard, but caring decision for her.*

*My heart goes out to you, its a very sad time and will be for a long time - and you will feel emotions you never knew existed and its all normal.  Your best fried will always be with you in your heart. *








italianlolita said:


> I am in such pain right now! We had to put down my 13 year old German Shepherd today. She had cancer and it metatisized throughout her body. She was severely anemic and was bleeding internally. I loved her so much and she was my world. I feel so empty and alone


----------



## cakegirl

italianlolita said:


> I am in such pain right now! We had to put down my 13 year old German Shepherd today.  She had cancer and it metatisized throughout her body. She was severely anemic and was bleeding internally.  I loved her so much and she was my world.  I feel so empty and alone


  I am so sorry. I went through the same thing last year and it was so painful.


----------



## clevercat

italianlolita said:


> I am in such pain right now! We had to put down my 13 year old German Shepherd today. She had cancer and it metatisized throughout her body. She was severely anemic and was bleeding internally. I loved her so much and she was my world. I feel so empty and alone


 

Oh I am so, so sorry. It really is the hardest thing in the world. Take your time to grieve. And know that your girl knew she was loved - and that's what really matters.


----------



## skyqueen

italianlolita said:


> I am in such pain right now! We had to put down my 13 year old German Shepherd today. She had cancer and it metatisized throughout her body. She was severely anemic and was bleeding internally. I loved her so much and she was my world. I feel so empty and alone


You did the kindest thing!


----------



## Necromancer

That's so sad, *italianlolita*. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## italianlolita

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  It has been so hard on me and my family.  I wake up every day crying knowing she is gone.  I know over time it will get easier but it seems so unbearable at this point.


----------



## Necromancer

^ {{{hugs}}} to you


----------



## mymeimei02

My beloved yorkie MeiMei of 9 years passed away suddenly on Oct 3,2011. It was a tragic accident but is was an accident. My relatives fed her raisins and she went into kidney failure. It was and still is difficult to think about because I miss her so much and her death was preventable. Please don't feed your pets grapes or raisins. We didn't know till it was too late. We knew about chocolate but not so much about raisins and grapes. I got to say good bye and I am comforted because she looked peaceful in the end and she was no longer suffering. I still miss her so much.


----------



## Jahpson

mymeimei02 said:


> My beloved yorkie MeiMei of 9 years passed away suddenly on Oct 3,2011. It was a tragic accident but is was an accident. My relatives fed her raisins and she went into kidney failure. It was and still is difficult to think about because I miss her so much and her death was preventable. Please don't feed your pets grapes or raisins. We didn't know till it was too late. We knew about chocolate but not so much about raisins and grapes. I got to say good bye and I am comforted because she looked peaceful in the end and she was no longer suffering. I still miss her so much.


----------



## gsmom

mymeimei02 said:


> My beloved yorkie MeiMei of 9 years passed away suddenly on Oct 3,2011. It was a tragic accident but is was an accident. My relatives fed her raisins and she went into kidney failure. It was and still is difficult to think about because I miss her so much and her death was preventable. Please don't feed your pets grapes or raisins. We didn't know till it was too late. We knew about chocolate but not so much about raisins and grapes. I got to say good bye and I am comforted because she looked peaceful in the end and she was no longer suffering. I still miss her so much.


 
I am really sorry. Glad you got to say goodbye, however, and that it was peaceful for her.


----------



## PIXIEMAGIC

My beloved 6 year old Pugsy passed away on Oct 18,2011 from a lymphoma and I'm completely devastated and overwhelmed by the hole his passing has left in my life. He was a very sweet loving pug full of energy, love, and playfulness. I will always miss him and keep him in my heart. Many hugs to all of you who are going or have gone through the same.


----------



## skyqueen

I just love Pugs...so sorry!


----------



## jeshika

my parents adopted another puppy after our beloved dog, Ping died. All the other puppies in his litter passed away last week and they suspect the mom might have ingested some pesticides and passed it on to her babies. :cry:


----------



## maudlin18

Just yesterday, on a dark and very rainy day, I walked into the vet clinic with my mom carrying the love of my life for the last time. We had found out a month earlier that he had developed lymphoma, and it was becoming very apparent he was finding it increasingly difficult to stay comfortable. Having to say the yes, and watching him go limp in both our arms is something I wouldn't wish on even my worst enemy. He has left a void so big in all our lives, and the house is so empty now...
I've cried and cried some more, but I feel like I'll be crying for the rest of my life. That shih tzu was like my own child, really.


----------



## clevercat

maudlin18 said:


> Just yesterday, on a dark and very rainy day, I walked into the vet clinic with my mom carrying the love of my life for the last time. We had found out a month earlier that he had developed lymphoma, and it was becoming very apparent he was finding it increasingly difficult to stay comfortable. Having to say the yes, and watching him go limp in both our arms is something I wouldn't wish on even my worst enemy. He has left a void so big in all our lives, and the house is so empty now...
> I've cried and cried some more, but I feel like I'll be crying for the rest of my life. That shih tzu was like my own child, really.


 
Oh, I am so sorry. I know how much this must hurt. You did the hardest, bravest thing you could do for your boy. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Today we had to make a hard decision and put down our beloved b&w tuxedo kitty of BunnyHubby.  His cat had continued even on Prozac to be aggressive, and not just towards the other cat but us too.  he would switch from happy to angry without provocation and was getting unsafe.  Vet thinks he could have had an issue with his brain or dementia as quickly as this had progressed.  He stopped wanting to eat his "pill food" so I suppose it was a sign with the others.  He reacted badly at the vet and acted like he didn't know who or what was around him, a place he had been many times before.  So now we are boarding a plane on the same day, our hearts heavy, burdened with our loss earlier this morning.  This is not how we wanted to be spending our thanksgiving... I will always love you Dart.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for the loss of your kitty 

Peace be the journey Dart............there are lots of friends at The Bridge


----------



## madamefifi

I'm so sad, my heart is breaking for each and every one of you who have lost a beloved pet this year (or ever). You never get over it although you do get _through _it. I still miss my Mathilda, our lovely Violet, and my dear, dear Fifi. I'm taking these few minutes late at night to have a good cry, not only for myself but for all of you. 

Peace.


----------



## poopsie

madamefifi said:


> I'm so sad, my heart is breaking for each and every one of you who have lost a beloved pet this year (or ever). *You never get over it although you do get through it.* I still miss my Mathilda, our lovely Violet, and my dear, dear Fifi. I'm taking these few minutes late at night to have a good cry, not only for myself but for all of you.
> 
> Peace.





Truer words.................


----------



## gsmom

I am really sorry to hear this, Bunny. I hope the little dude is at peace now.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

poopsie2 said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your kitty
> 
> Peace be the journey Dart............there are lots of friends at The Bridge





gsmom said:


> I am really sorry to hear this, Bunny. I hope the little dude is at peace now.



Thank you all, the holiday this week is a diversion of course, but my heart isn't in it like it normally is around this time.  I want to be at MY home, putting a loved one to rest in the ground and giving affection to the sole cat left that we have, Keiichi.
I feel distracted, but all the family and shopping does not fill the gap that the tears have left on my heart and soul.  This is not the first pet i have lost around this time but it was no easier due to the health circumstances.


----------



## clevercat

Colin - never thought I would have to write about you here. I'm so sorry little man - I wish I could've done more for you. Love you always, wombat - see you up at the Bridge.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Colin - never thought I would have to write about you here. I'm so sorry little man - I wish I could've done more for you. Love you always, wombat - see you up at the Bridge.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I'm so sad, my heart is breaking for each and every one of you who have lost a beloved pet this year (or ever). You never get over it although you do get _through _it. I still miss my Mathilda, our lovely Violet, and my dear, dear Fifi. I'm taking these few minutes late at night to have a good cry, not only for myself but for all of you.
> 
> Peace.


 

- and thank you for all the kind words about Colin.


----------



## Necromancer

*Bunny*, I'm so sorry to read about your kitty. Hugs to you and your hubby for your loss.
*maudlin*, my condolences on your loss. Hugs to you too.


----------



## stylefly

I had to let my beloved Nyuszi go last night. He was only 9 and he was perfect on Thursday, seemed to have a cold on Friday and by last night was diagnosed with stage V lymphoma that had spread to all of his major organs and his bone marrow. There was nothing we could do. It all happened so fast. I couldn't even be there with him when they took him to his big toybox in the sky. Words cannot express how broken I feel. I know you all understand and send hugs to everyone who had to post in this thread before me.


----------



## clevercat

stylefly said:


> I had to let my beloved Nyuszi go last night. He was only 9 and he was perfect on Thursday, seemed to have a cold on Friday and by last night was diagnosed with stage V lymphoma that had spread to all of his major organs and his bone marrow. There was nothing we could do. It all happened so fast. I couldn't even be there with him when they took him to his big toybox in the sky. Words cannot express how broken I feel. I know you all understand and send hugs to everyone who had to post in this thread before me.


 
Oh, I am so, so sorry to read this. Going through this myself right now and I think the suddenness makes it so much worse. RIP up at the Bridge, little Nyuszi.


----------



## stylefly

clevercat said:


> Oh, I am so, so sorry to read this. Going through this myself right now and I think the suddenness makes it so much worse. RIP up at the Bridge, little Nyuszi.



I read your posts about Colin and my heart goes out to you. Perhaps our guys will play together in whatever better place they went to. Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Lisie

Its been almost 3 weeks and I still miss her like crazy. I just hurt so much, although I already got a new kitten to be there for me. It will never replace my beautiful & best friend ever. Rest in Peace Bianca. 1993 - 2011.
Love you.


----------



## poopsie

stylefly said:


> I had to let my beloved Nyuszi go last night. He was only 9 and he was perfect on Thursday, seemed to have a cold on Friday and by last night was diagnosed with stage V lymphoma that had spread to all of his major organs and his bone marrow. There was nothing we could do. It all happened so fast. I couldn't even be there with him when they took him to his big toybox in the sky. Words cannot express how broken I feel. I know you all understand and send hugs to everyone who had to post in this thread before me.




I am so sorry for your loss................RIP sweet Nyuszi


----------



## hlfinn

i lost my baby Shepard yesterday- 1 day over 5 months since I lost his brother. Shep was so lost without his brother. I got a foster kitten in August who ended up giving him a URI which turned into pneumonia. With the stress of losing his brother and the kitten he also developed pancreatitis.  It was a trying few months with getting him to eat and take pills but I thought he was on the mend. Last week I noticed his breathing was really heavy so I rushed him to the vet. It turns out he had fluid in his lungs (not sure if it was in or around now that i think about it).  they did test after test and could not figure out why this was happening. we tried heart meds but they didn't work. he was only eating or drinking if i brought it to him and held it under his face.  he needed me to bring him to the litter box half the time.  i was going to let him go on monday but ended up waiting until tuesday.  i had called a vet about putting him to sleep at home and when she called she ended up telling me that she could put him on prednisone and maybe he would get better. he went on the pred and seemed to be a little brighter. she wanted me to tap his lungs one more time so i brought him in yesterday. they tapped him and then i spoke to his regular vet who told me he had more fluid than he'd had the last time.  she said it was just going to keep coming back. i could have brought him home but didn't want to put him through the stress of coming back to the vet today or tomorrow (she said that was the longest i should wait).  so yesterday afternoon my baby boy went to the bridge to join his brother.

i am beyond heartbroken. i feel numb. my house is so empty. i don't know what to do with myself.  6 months ago i had my two boys. now i have nothing.  i can't even imagine how i got to the point, where they went, what happened.  i want to cry all day long but i can't.  i'm exhausted- emotionally and physically. i don't know how i'll get through this. i cleaned up some of their stuff today but felt horrible doing it. i don't know what to do.

i know i should feel happy that he's at peace. i know he was suffering so i do feel better about that. but i feel guilty for having let him suffer, feel like maybe i should have brought him home one last time, feel like i failed him and his brother. i know this is all irrational- it's just how i feel.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Shepard. Just think of how happy he is to be with his brother again and to free from pain and suffering.  There is nothing irrational about how you feel. All/most of us have felt the same--damned if you do damned if you don't. When they die it doesn't matter what the choice was we tend to feel that it was the wrong one and we should have done the other.


----------



## dusty paws

heather, i'm so incredibly sorry. i don't have much else but i'm just sorry. i'm glad they are together with each other at the bridge.


----------



## gsmom

oh wow, sorry to read this about shepard.


----------



## dorcast

That's way too much in a short time. I"m so sorry about Shep.


----------



## hlfinn

thank you everyone. it really is dorcast.  it really is.


----------



## Necromancer

*stylefly* and *Lisie*, I'm so sorry. {{{hugs}}} to you both.


----------



## Lisie

Necromancer said:


> *stylefly* and *Lisie*, I'm so sorry. {{{hugs}}} to you both.



Thank you so much, I just thought of her again and I miss her so incredibly much it makes me cry. Hm 

New kitty is here and makes me happy but its completely different.


----------



## Lisie

hlfinn said:


> i am beyond heartbroken. i feel numb. my house is so empty. i don't know what to do with myself.  6 months ago i had my two boys. now i have nothing.  i can't even imagine how i got to the point, where they went, what happened.  i want to cry all day long but i can't.  i'm exhausted- emotionally and physically. i don't know how i'll get through this. i cleaned up some of their stuff today but felt horrible doing it. i don't know what to do.
> 
> i know i should feel happy that he's at peace. i know he was suffering so i do feel better about that. but i feel guilty for having let him suffer, feel like maybe i should have brought him home one last time, feel like i failed him and his brother. i know this is all irrational- it's just how i feel.



hugs for you. I feel with you. I still miss my Bianca so much it breaks my heart.


----------



## clevercat

I don't want to be posting here again so soon after losing Colin. My Clarence Purrbright took himself off to the Bridge today, completely out of the blue. Just this morning he had eaten two bowls of his favourite food and all seemed well. He hadn't been ill. I can't cope anymore, it's too much. Rest in peace up at the Bridge, Clarins - I know we had only a little time together but I think you were happy. Love you, brave little one.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I don't want to be posting here again so soon after losing Colin. My Clarence Purrbright took himself off to the Bridge today, completely out of the blue. Just this morning he had eaten two bowls of his favourite food and all seemed well. He hadn't been ill. I can't cope anymore, it's too much. Rest in peace up at the Bridge, Clarins - I know we had only a little time together but I think you were happy. Love you, brave little one.



No oh no. I am so sorry to hear of poor Clarence.s sudden passing. Sending you lots of hugs across the miles.  Rest in peace sweet Clarins............godspeed to tHe bRidge


----------



## KittyLouise

I can't find a good pic on this laptop I am using of her... But I'd like to dedicate this post to my little Katie - the cutest black and white kitten I had ever seen.
We got her when I was about 11-12, and we lost her when I was 19 (a few months ago, I am now 20), I miss her soo much! She had to be put down after serious heart problems. Missing you my princess


----------



## mandabeezy

I just lost my 5 year old baby chihuahua (her name was Tipsy) tonight, i don't know what the cause was, I found her outside in her doghouse lifeless, I don't know if she was already gone, but I took her to the er vet and they told me her heart stopped beating and that she was unresponsive to cpr and medication. This is my first time losing a pet and it's so incredibly difficult. I still have tipsy's mom and I don't know if she knows tipsy is gone. Im not sure how I should be grieving.. I almost want to take time off work tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share my story. Rest in peace tipsy, I love you so much! I'll see you again one day!


----------



## gsmom

condolences to Clever and Kitty and Manda.


----------



## mybabystormy

One of my poor animals of whom i miss is Kiddo, my lovebird, he was the best thing that i had in my life during the time that i had him...
B: January 27, 2011- March 8, 2011 he was only 2 months old! He died from a serious disease on his lower abdomen.


----------



## poopsie

KittyLouise said:


> I can't find a good pic on this laptop I am using of her... But I'd like to dedicate this post to my little Katie - the cutest black and white kitten I had ever seen.
> We got her when I was about 11-12, and we lost her when I was 19 (a few months ago, I am now 20), I miss her soo much! She had to be put down after serious heart problems. Missing you my princess





mandabeezy said:


> I just lost my 5 year old baby chihuahua (her name was Tipsy) tonight, i don't know what the cause was, I found her outside in her doghouse lifeless, I don't know if she was already gone, but I took her to the er vet and they told me her heart stopped beating and that she was unresponsive to cpr and medication. This is my first time losing a pet and it's so incredibly difficult. I still have tipsy's mom and I don't know if she knows tipsy is gone. Im not sure how I should be grieving.. I almost want to take time off work tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share my story. Rest in peace tipsy, I love you so much! I'll see you again one day!





mybabystormy said:


> One of my poor animals of whom i miss is Kiddo, my lovebird, he was the best thing that i had in my life during the time that i had him...
> B: January 27, 2011- March 8, 2011 he was only 2 months old! He died from a serious disease on his lower abdomen.





I am so sorry that you have all had such tragic losses. Wishing all your babies godspeed to The Bridge and hugs to you fur and feather parents left behind.


----------



## SouthernBelle83

Goodness, seeing all of these flood my eyes with tears. 

My deepest sympathies are with all of you.  Seeing all of these posts make me go home and hug my fur-babies a little tighter.  They are only ours for a little while so we have to love them while we are blessed with them


----------



## clevercat

I don't want to be posting here again, it hurts. But here I am again. Today, my sweet little Poppy Louise went over the Bridge. Poppy was originally from a very abusive home. She spent much of her life scared and hiding - if I ever found the people who frightened her so badly I would kill them. When I first adopted her, she decided her 'safe zone' was a cat bed igloo.Poppy spent six months living in that igloo - I fed her in there, she slept there, the only time - as far as I could tell - she left it was to use the tray....
I remember how proud I was the day she wandered into the kitchen for the first time, how she eventually felt safe enough to sleep on my bed, how she made a friend (my very old, special needs boy Lupe) - and the one and only time she jumped onto my lap - I think she startled herself with her own bravery....
Poppy Louise never completely trusted anyone, but I think she eventually learned how to be content.
Up until last week I thought she would go on for years. Over the last few days weight has fallen off her, she stopped eating - I've had so many losses now I know what to look for and I knew she would be leaving me today. I know Lupe and Colin would've been waiting for her as she crossed over.....I hope Poppy's soul can finally find the peace she deserved.
I did my best for her. Love you Poppy- Lou, play hard up at the Bridge x


----------



## cats n bags

Rest in peace little Poppy. Play in the sunshine and run around like a little foo' kitty. Curl up in a pile with the rest of your family on the other side of the bridge.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Cindi

Oh Clever, not again. I'm so sorry. I'm sure Poppy had the best life she possibly could have had with you. Right now she is reunited with her brothers and they are all happy. No more fear or hurt. When you take the special needs cats you know you sign up for more heartbreak than the average pet owner. Still I wouldn't trade it for the world. RIP sweet Poppy. You are a loved kitty.


----------



## poopsie

Oh no----I am so very sorry that poor precious little Poppy's time with you wasn't as long as you had hoped. But what a loving home she had  with you! 

Peace be the journey o'er The Bridge sweetie


----------



## chessmont

Oh clever I m so sorry you had too much tragedy with your pets in too short s time.  Godspeed Poppy, to where there are mice galore to catch.


----------



## chessmont

My dear sweet Mokka (dog) left me monday.  She was 13.5 but her decline ws fast and unexpected.  I miss her dear age whitened face.  She always got up with me even when I had insomnia and got up at three AM.  She was not there at 3 Am this morning as I awoke


----------



## dusty paws

Chess and clever thinking of you both.


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> My dear sweet Mokka (dog) left me monday.  She was 13.5 but her decline ws fast and unexpected.  I miss her dear age whitened face.  She always got up with me even when I had insomnia and got up at three AM.  She was not there at 3 Am this morning as I awoke



I'm so very sorry, I know the heartbreak you will be going through now.
Rest in Peace up at the Bridge, Mokka - you were loved.


----------



## poopsie

chessmont said:


> My dear sweet Mokka (dog) left me monday.  She was 13.5 but her decline ws fast and unexpected.  I miss her dear age whitened face.  She always got up with me even when I had insomnia and got up at three AM.  She was not there at 3 Am this morning as I awoke




I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved companion Mokka. Poor little soul :cry:


----------



## chessmont

Thank you everyone for the kind words


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. I know how much more it hurts when they were with you a long time. RIP little Mokka. You are a very loved girl.





chessmont said:


> My dear sweet Mokka (dog) left me monday. She was 13.5 but her decline ws fast and unexpected. I miss her dear age whitened face. She always got up with me even when I had insomnia and got up at three AM. She was not there at 3 Am this morning as I awoke


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry. I know how much more it hurts when they were with you a long time. RIP little Mokka. You are a very loved girl.



Thank you Cindi; as I have said in another thread, I wish I could live by your sig line...when it comes to my pets as well as other aspects of life.


----------



## mrskolar09

Sunday morning my bunny boy Gremlin passed away.
He had not been himself all day Saturday, but Sunday morning it got really bad and as soon as both my DH and I were in the room with him, he came over and DH petted his nose and he let go.  We think he was holding on until he could see both of us.

He is missed, not only by us, but by his mate Izzy.  She is grieving right along with us, which in some ways, makes it a little easier.

I miss him so much, but I know he'll be waiting for me someday, and he's got everyone's lovely babies to keep him company


----------



## clevercat

mrskolar09 said:


> Sunday morning my bunny boy Gremlin passed away.
> He had not been himself all day Saturday, but Sunday morning it got really bad and as soon as both my DH and I were in the room with him, he came over and DH petted his nose and he let go. We think he was holding on until he could see both of us.
> 
> He is missed, not only by us, but by his mate Izzy. She is grieving right along with us, which in some ways, makes it a little easier.
> 
> I miss him so much, but I know he'll be waiting for me someday, and he's got everyone's lovely babies to keep him company


 
I'm so sorry. I hate to see this thread with new posts....knowing somebody will be hurting. Play hard up at the Bridge,Gremlin.


----------



## dusty paws

i am so sorry for your loss mrs.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gremlin. Sounds like he loved his family much and was very loved in return. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## gsmom

awww, RIP Mr. Gremlin.


----------



## mrskolar09

Thanks everyone!  Izzy and Mr. K and I are taking it day by day, but it gets a little easier every morning


----------



## poopsie

This has been a hellacious week....especially as far as kitties are concerned. 

This is for the two little souls that I came across the last two days.....one poor little kitty in the road that I couldn't get to and another that I found torn apart in two people's yards while searching for my kitty. 

Rest in peace all the countless, nameless souls that pass -----alone and unknown........


----------



## gsmom

amen poopsie.


----------



## poopsie

gsmom said:


> amen poopsie.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> This has been a hellacious week....especially as far as kitties are concerned.
> 
> This is for the two little souls that I came across the last two days.....one poor little kitty in the road that I couldn't get to and another that I found torn apart in two people's yards while searching for my kitty.
> 
> Rest in peace all the countless, nameless souls that pass -----alone and unknown........



I can't bear thinking of this.... RIP up at the Bridge, little ones....


----------



## mrsswns

This morning my cat, Fluffy, passed away. I found him this morning resting on one of his favorite blankets on the couch. He was about 16 years old and had basically grown up with me (we got him when I was seven). I cannot even explain the pain I am going through right now but I'm sure many of you can relate. Please say a special prayer for him and also for his brother, Midnight, who I am sure will miss him greatly. 

I love you Fluffy
Always & forever


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you and fluffy mrs.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss of Fluffy. I does sound like he died peacefully in his sleep curled up in his favorite spot. I'm sure that makes you feel a bit better. I'm sure he is already playing at The Bridge. No need to explain your pain, I have been there. ((((HUGS)))) 





mrsswns said:


> This morning my cat, Fluffy, passed away. I found him this morning resting on one of his favorite blankets on the couch. He was about 16 years old and had basically grown up with me (we got him when I was seven). I cannot even explain the pain I am going through right now but I'm sure many of you can relate. Please say a special prayer for him and also for his brother, Midnight, who I am sure will miss him greatly.
> 
> I love you Fluffy
> Always & forever


----------



## mrsswns

dusty paws said:


> thinking of you and fluffy mrs.


 


Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Fluffy. I does sound like he died peacefully in his sleep curled up in his favorite spot. I'm sure that makes you feel a bit better. I'm sure he is already playing at The Bridge. No need to explain your pain, I have been there. ((((HUGS))))


 
Thank you both very much. It's nice to have a place to mourn where people understand. Not everyone feels so close with their pets.


----------



## YouAreAlways

Hi, I am new to this area of TPF..

Yesterday my mother and myself made the decision to let go of our 17 year old dog. 

I am struggling with if it was right, what else we could of done. What else I should of done before hand and guilt that I am not crying all the time.

She was a very calm and sweet German Shepard/Lab that was still very much like a puppy running around wanting to play. Then all of a sudden Monday morning I went to go let her out and she was in a pile of her own mess and could not get up. I helped her up but it was like she was drunk. Walking slow and funny and stumbling. Her head also had a tilt.  I took her to the vet right away and they said she had geriatric vestibular disease OR something wrong in her nervis system. But the only way to tell was to wait 2 weeks, the time it takes for geriatric vestibular disease to clear up. So I took her home and we waited. But I hated to think that I would be putting her through 2 weeks of suffering if it was not geriatric vestibular disease. The second day she seemed SO much better got up on her own went out, still very shakey but no falling. But she wouldn't eat and then she had blood in her pee. The vet said that could be due to the medication she was taking. Anyway the third day she was again un able to get up and kept falling while squatting to pee, no longer eating, not even treats and crying constantly. 

So we took her to the vet and they agreed it was in the best interest of her. Even if it was geriatric vestibular disease and it did clear up she would still have problems with her legs and getting around and if she wasn't eating she might be suffering and slowly get worse of starvation.

The vet came to the car and my mother and I held her on our laps while it happened. She was calm and seemed she knew it was coming. We sobbed of course and went home. And now I have all these thoughts 

Did we decide too soon? Was it right? Was it fair? Should I have spent more cuddle time with her? Why didn't I take a picture? All these things running though my head making me feel just sick. 

Thinking about when she was a puppy giving her a little smack on the nose her for eating my shoe..

Before it happened I was crying all the time at the thought, but now the day after I am not crying and I feel terrible about it. 

I am an only child and was 6 when we got her, she was my sister..


This isn't making a lot of scene, I don't even remember what I wanted to ask but I just needed to put my thoughts somewhere..


----------



## cats n bags

YouAreAlways said:


> Hi, I am new to this area of TPF..
> 
> Yesterday my mother and myself made the decision to let go of our 17 year old dog.
> 
> I am struggling with if it was right, what else we could of done. What else I should of done before hand and guilt that I am not crying all the time.
> 
> She was a very calm and sweet German Shepard/Lab that was still very much like a puppy running around wanting to play. Then all of a sudden Monday morning I went to go let her out and she was in a pile of her own mess and could not get up. I helped her up but it was like she was drunk. Walking slow and funny and stumbling. Her head also had a tilt. I took her to the vet right away and they said she had geriatric vestibular disease OR something wrong in her nervis system. But the only way to tell was to wait 2 weeks, the time it takes for geriatric vestibular disease to clear up. So I took her home and we waited. But I hated to think that I would be putting her through 2 weeks of suffering if it was not geriatric vestibular disease. The second day she seemed SO much better got up on her own went out, still very shakey but no falling. But she wouldn't eat and then she had blood in her pee. The vet said that could be due to the medication she was taking. Anyway the third day she was again un able to get up and kept falling while squatting to pee, no longer eating, not even treats and crying constantly.
> 
> So we took her to the vet and they agreed it was in the best interest of her. Even if it was geriatric vestibular disease and it did clear up she would still have problems with her legs and getting around and if she wasn't eating she might be suffering and slowly get worse of starvation.
> 
> The vet came to the car and my mother and I held her on our laps while it happened. She was calm and seemed she knew it was coming. We sobbed of course and went home. And now I have all these thoughts
> 
> Did we decide too soon? Was it right? Was it fair? Should I have spent more cuddle time with her? Why didn't I take a picture? All these things running though my head making me feel just sick.
> 
> Thinking about when she was a puppy giving her a little smack on the nose her for eating my shoe..
> 
> Before it happened I was crying all the time at the thought, but now the day after I am not crying and I feel terrible about it.
> 
> I am an only child and was 6 when we got her, she was my sister..
> 
> 
> This isn't making a lot of scene, I don't even remember what I wanted to ask but I just needed to put my thoughts somewhere..


 
I'm so sorry you lost your dog. Your post makes perfect sense to us in here. We've been where you are now, and understand the emotions and confusion that comes with making the decision to help a friend across the bridge.

Letting her go was the kindest, and hardest, thing you could do for her. She knows you did it because you loved her so much, and she felt that love as she crossed over the Rainbow Bridge.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## poopsie

mrsswns said:


> This morning my cat, Fluffy, passed away. I found him this morning resting on one of his favorite blankets on the couch. He was about 16 years old and had basically grown up with me (we got him when I was seven). I cannot even explain the pain I am going through right now but I'm sure many of you can relate. Please say a special prayer for him and also for his brother, Midnight, who I am sure will miss him greatly.
> 
> I love you Fluffy
> Always & forever





YouAreAlways said:


> Hi, I am new to this area of TPF..
> 
> Yesterday my mother and myself made the decision to let go of our 17 year old dog.
> 
> I am struggling with if it was right, what else we could of done. What else I should of done before hand and guilt that I am not crying all the time.
> 
> She was a very calm and sweet German Shepard/Lab that was still very much like a puppy running around wanting to play. Then all of a sudden Monday morning I went to go let her out and she was in a pile of her own mess and could not get up. I helped her up but it was like she was drunk. Walking slow and funny and stumbling. Her head also had a tilt.  I took her to the vet right away and they said she had geriatric vestibular disease OR something wrong in her nervis system. But the only way to tell was to wait 2 weeks, the time it takes for geriatric vestibular disease to clear up. So I took her home and we waited. But I hated to think that I would be putting her through 2 weeks of suffering if it was not geriatric vestibular disease. The second day she seemed SO much better got up on her own went out, still very shakey but no falling. But she wouldn't eat and then she had blood in her pee. The vet said that could be due to the medication she was taking. Anyway the third day she was again un able to get up and kept falling while squatting to pee, no longer eating, not even treats and crying constantly.
> 
> So we took her to the vet and they agreed it was in the best interest of her. Even if it was geriatric vestibular disease and it did clear up she would still have problems with her legs and getting around and if she wasn't eating she might be suffering and slowly get worse of starvation.
> 
> The vet came to the car and my mother and I held her on our laps while it happened. She was calm and seemed she knew it was coming. We sobbed of course and went home. And now I have all these thoughts
> 
> Did we decide too soon? Was it right? Was it fair? Should I have spent more cuddle time with her? Why didn't I take a picture? All these things running though my head making me feel just sick.
> 
> Thinking about when she was a puppy giving her a little smack on the nose her for eating my shoe..
> 
> Before it happened I was crying all the time at the thought, but now the day after I am not crying and I feel terrible about it.
> 
> I am an only child and was 6 when we got her, she was my sister..
> 
> 
> This isn't making a lot of scene, I don't even remember what I wanted to ask but I just needed to put my thoughts somewhere..




I am so sorry for your losses..........it is so heartbreaking to lose a lifes companion


----------



## Cindi

You did make the right decision. I would have (and have) done the exact same thing. She was suffering and you made it stop. That is your job as her mom and you did it even though it was one of the hardest things you ever had to do. Second guessing gets you nowhere so try not to. I am not one to "wait and see" if my baby is suffering. At 17 she had a wonderful life with you and was lucky enough to pass in the arms of her people. I'm sure the vet would have let you know if she thought there was a good chance your baby could have made a recovery. She agreed with your decision. You did the right thing. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is and have unfortunately been there many times and every time I had to make the decision. You did the right thing. 







YouAreAlways said:


> Hi, I am new to this area of TPF..
> 
> Yesterday my mother and myself made the decision to let go of our 17 year old dog.
> 
> I am struggling with if it was right, what else we could of done. What else I should of done before hand and guilt that I am not crying all the time.
> 
> She was a very calm and sweet German Shepard/Lab that was still very much like a puppy running around wanting to play. Then all of a sudden Monday morning I went to go let her out and she was in a pile of her own mess and could not get up. I helped her up but it was like she was drunk. Walking slow and funny and stumbling. Her head also had a tilt. I took her to the vet right away and they said she had geriatric vestibular disease OR something wrong in her nervis system. But the only way to tell was to wait 2 weeks, the time it takes for geriatric vestibular disease to clear up. So I took her home and we waited. But I hated to think that I would be putting her through 2 weeks of suffering if it was not geriatric vestibular disease. The second day she seemed SO much better got up on her own went out, still very shakey but no falling. But she wouldn't eat and then she had blood in her pee. The vet said that could be due to the medication she was taking. Anyway the third day she was again un able to get up and kept falling while squatting to pee, no longer eating, not even treats and crying constantly.
> 
> So we took her to the vet and they agreed it was in the best interest of her. Even if it was geriatric vestibular disease and it did clear up she would still have problems with her legs and getting around and if she wasn't eating she might be suffering and slowly get worse of starvation.
> 
> The vet came to the car and my mother and I held her on our laps while it happened. She was calm and seemed she knew it was coming. We sobbed of course and went home. And now I have all these thoughts
> 
> Did we decide too soon? Was it right? Was it fair? Should I have spent more cuddle time with her? Why didn't I take a picture? All these things running though my head making me feel just sick.
> 
> Thinking about when she was a puppy giving her a little smack on the nose her for eating my shoe..
> 
> Before it happened I was crying all the time at the thought, but now the day after I am not crying and I feel terrible about it.
> 
> I am an only child and was 6 when we got her, she was my sister..
> 
> 
> This isn't making a lot of scene, I don't even remember what I wanted to ask but I just needed to put my thoughts somewhere..


----------



## clevercat

mrsswns said:


> This morning my cat, Fluffy, passed away. I found him this morning resting on one of his favorite blankets on the couch. He was about 16 years old and had basically grown up with me (we got him when I was seven). I cannot even explain the pain I am going through right now but I'm sure many of you can relate. Please say a special prayer for him and also for his brother, Midnight, who I am sure will miss him greatly.
> 
> I love you Fluffy
> Always & forever


 
I am so very sorry your Fluffy passed on - what a lucky, lucky boy he was to have you all those years, and then to pass peacefully in his own home and on his own terms. I will keep him - and you and Midnight in my prayers.



YouAreAlways said:


> Hi, I am new to this area of TPF..
> 
> Yesterday my mother and myself made the decision to let go of our 17 year old dog.
> 
> I am struggling with if it was right, what else we could of done. What else I should of done before hand and guilt that I am not crying all the time.
> 
> She was a very calm and sweet German Shepard/Lab that was still very much like a puppy running around wanting to play. Then all of a sudden Monday morning I went to go let her out and she was in a pile of her own mess and could not get up. I helped her up but it was like she was drunk. Walking slow and funny and stumbling. Her head also had a tilt. I took her to the vet right away and they said she had geriatric vestibular disease OR something wrong in her nervis system. But the only way to tell was to wait 2 weeks, the time it takes for geriatric vestibular disease to clear up. So I took her home and we waited. But I hated to think that I would be putting her through 2 weeks of suffering if it was not geriatric vestibular disease. The second day she seemed SO much better got up on her own went out, still very shakey but no falling. But she wouldn't eat and then she had blood in her pee. The vet said that could be due to the medication she was taking. Anyway the third day she was again un able to get up and kept falling while squatting to pee, no longer eating, not even treats and crying constantly.
> 
> So we took her to the vet and they agreed it was in the best interest of her. Even if it was geriatric vestibular disease and it did clear up she would still have problems with her legs and getting around and if she wasn't eating she might be suffering and slowly get worse of starvation.
> 
> The vet came to the car and my mother and I held her on our laps while it happened. She was calm and seemed she knew it was coming. We sobbed of course and went home. And now I have all these thoughts
> 
> Did we decide too soon? Was it right? Was it fair? Should I have spent more cuddle time with her? Why didn't I take a picture? All these things running though my head making me feel just sick.
> 
> Thinking about when she was a puppy giving her a little smack on the nose her for eating my shoe..
> 
> Before it happened I was crying all the time at the thought, but now the day after I am not crying and I feel terrible about it.
> 
> I am an only child and was 6 when we got her, she was my sister..
> 
> 
> This isn't making a lot of scene, I don't even remember what I wanted to ask but I just needed to put my thoughts somewhere..


 
You make perfect sense - I can totally identify with what you said about your dog being your sister.....she was your family.
You made the kindest, hardest decision for your girl. So many of us here have been in your shoes, and I can tell you that you did the right thing for her. I'm sure she is up at the Rainbow Bridge now, running around and healthy again. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lisie

today I had a very sad day- i was just thinking of my late Bianca. Its been weeks since she had to go and I am happy with my new furkid but I miss her so much, anyone can relate?:cry:


----------



## roxies_mom

Lisie said:


> today I had a very sad day- i was just thinking of my late Bianca. Its been weeks since she had to go and I am happy with my new furkid but I miss her so much, anyone can relate?:cry:


 
I can totally relate.....I have lost 4 fur babies - one most special to me and although we have new fur babies.....I still miss my kids.....Roxie in particular!  It's been several years for me, just know it gets easier to deal with......


----------



## poopsie

Lisie said:


> today I had a very sad day- i was just thinking of my late Bianca. Its been weeks since she had to go and I am happy with my new furkid but I miss her so much, anyone can relate?:cry:





oh yes


I miss them all

I always will

Some days are just harder than others


----------



## clevercat

Lisie said:


> today I had a very sad day- i was just thinking of my late Bianca. Its been weeks since she had to go and I am happy with my new furkid but I miss her so much, anyone can relate?:cry:



I totally understand. Tomorrow it will be four months since Colin passed over and I still miss him more than I can bear. Like you, I am happy with the cats who are here with me now, but Colly was so special and I sometimes feel the grief is never going to lessen. {{{hugs}}} to you, Lisie - you're not alone.


----------



## Lisie

roxies_mom said:


> I can totally relate.....I have lost 4 fur babies - one most special to me and although we have new fur babies.....I still miss my kids.....Roxie in particular!  It's been several years for me, just know it gets easier to deal with......





poopsie2 said:


> oh yes
> 
> 
> I miss them all
> 
> I always will
> 
> Some days are just harder than others





clevercat said:


> I totally understand. Tomorrow it will be four months since Colin passed over and I still miss him more than I can bear. Like you, I am happy with the cats who are here with me now, but Colly was so special and I sometimes feel the grief is never going to lessen. {{{hugs}}} to you, Lisie - you're not alone.


 
oh thank you everyone. its been 4 months approximately with bianca aswell - its especially hard for me because I got her when I was 9 and had her for 19yrs so basically there was never a time when I was not with her (having been abroad for a while). Thank God my new furball has a similar behaviour to hers so it makes me miss her character not too much but still. I hope days are eventually getting better. Hugs to all of you!!! Thank you for listening!


----------



## Irishgal

Millie went to the Bridge on Friday 3/16. Broke my heart. The day before I sat down with her and told her if she felt the need to pass on it was okay, if it was her time, she could go. The following day her heart failed. I don't know what to think of that.


----------



## poopsie

Irishgal said:


> Millie went to the Bridge on Friday 3/16. Broke my heart. The day before I sat down with her and told her if she felt the need to pass on it was okay, if it was her time, she could go. The following day her heart failed. I don't know what to think of that.




I have always whispered to my kitties that it was okay for them to let go when it was their time.....that it was okay...and that momma would always love them.

It is okay Irishgal.............she knew it was okay


----------



## Irishgal

poopsie2 said:


> I have always whispered to my kitties that it was okay for them to let go when it was their time.....that it was okay...and that momma would always love them.
> 
> It is okay Irishgal.............she knew it was okay




Really? How do we know? I swear, this is not the first time this has happened. I had a powerful feeling from her. I told her it was okay and the next day her heart failed. It cannot be coincidence.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Irishgal said:


> Really? How do we know? I swear, this is not the first time this has happened. I had a powerful feeling from her. I told her it was okay and the next day her heart failed. It cannot be coincidence.


It's possible she needed to make sure you had come to terms so that she could leave you with a more rested mind.  She'll be well attended to where she has gone.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## clevercat

Irishgal said:


> Really? How do we know? I swear, this is not the first time this has happened. I had a powerful feeling from her. I told her it was okay and the next day her heart failed. It cannot be coincidence.



Oh no, it's not coincidence.... Many times I have sat with one of my ailing cats, told him or her how much they were loved, and thanked them for the time spent with me - and that, if it was their time to leave, then - as much as I would miss them - it was ok for them to pass over. With just one exception (Norton decided he wasn't ready to leave me and made a miraculous recovery), the sick kittie has passed on within a day or two. 
It is still heartbreaking, isn't it?


----------



## Irishgal

clevercat said:
			
		

> Oh no, it's not coincidence.... Many times I have sat with one of my ailing cats, told him or her how much they were loved, and thanked them for the time spent with me - and that, if it was their time to leave, then - as much as I would miss them - it was ok for them to pass over. With just one exception (Norton decided he wasn't ready to leave me and made a miraculous recovery), the sick kittie has passed on within a day or two.
> It is still heartbreaking, isn't it?



It is totally heartbreaking. I just feel sick.


----------



## gsmom

I am very sorry about Millie, Irish. 

I have such a love/hate relationship with this sub-forum. It is gut-wrenching, but so supportive at the same time. I am always so enamored with how much we love these little fur-balls and all of their quirks.


----------



## stylefly

Irishgal said:


> It is totally heartbreaking. I just feel sick.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss. I believe 100% that she needed your assurance that you would be okay without her.


----------



## stylefly

Lisie said:


> today I had a very sad day- i was just thinking of my late Bianca. Its been weeks since she had to go and I am happy with my new furkid but I miss her so much, anyone can relate?:cry:


 I'm visiting this forum for the first time in a few months and am going through the exact same thing as you and Clevercat. I miss my Nyuszi so much and still find myself expecting to see him here and there. Our new furkid is wonderful, but I don't think I'll ever have such a strong relationship and that makes me a little sad. I'm glad to know that I am not alone in having up-and-down moments that keep happening. This forum has been a lifesaver.


----------



## Lisie

stylefly said:


> I'm visiting this forum for the first time in a few months and am going through the exact same thing as you and Clevercat. I miss my Nyuszi so much and still find myself expecting to see him here and there. Our new furkid is wonderful, but I don't think I'll ever have such a strong relationship and that makes me a little sad. I'm glad to know that I am not alone in having up-and-down moments that keep happening. This forum has been a lifesaver.



Hugs to you too!!! i know how it feels. some people who do not know me very well think i am crazy because i still miss my cat. but this cat has been more to me than any human can ever give me!  I am just happy that my new one is around to cheer me up and make me smile  If you ever want to talk I am here!


----------



## Irishgal

stylefly said:


> I'm visiting this forum for the first time in a few months and am going through the exact same thing as you and Clevercat. I miss my Nyuszi so much and still find myself expecting to see him here and there. Our new furkid is wonderful, but I don't think I'll *ever have such a strong relationship* and that makes me a little sad. I'm glad to know that I am not alone in having up-and-down moments that keep happening. This forum has been a lifesaver.



I have another doxie, Mina, but I am not as close to her as I was to Millie. It does make me feel sad, like in a way guilty. I am sorry about Nyuszi.


----------



## Irishgal

gsmom said:


> I am very sorry about Millie, Irish.
> 
> I have such a love/hate relationship with this sub-forum. It is gut-wrenching, but so supportive at the same time. I am always so enamored with how much we love these little fur-balls and all of their quirks.



Thanks. 
I am one of those oddballs who tends to bond better with animals than people so I almost cannot come here at all, but it is a great support.


----------



## Tigistylist

My Little Angel Zoey. You were meant to be mine, you won my heart sitting in the dead tree lost without your Mommy. After weeks of calling you, one day you just sat down next to me. You wanted to come home, and be loved. I scooped you up, and brought you home. You were such a perfect little girl, all you ever wanted was to be loved, and love me.
Our time together was too short, but your love will last forever. My sweet little Zoey, Mommy loves you forever. I'm so sorry.
Lil Zoey only 7 months old.


----------



## poopsie

So sorry Tigi.......I am praying that you find peace

She was just so precious...................God love you both


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> Thanks.
> I am one of those oddballs who tends to bond better with animals than people so I almost cannot come here at all, but it is a great support.


I totally know what you mean. My chowdren are my everything! 2 yrs ago my Chow boy got sick. My first Vet diagnosed him with a thyroid problem, went back to another vet and he found out what was wrong. The Vet said it would take a week to 10 days to get him back to normal with his meds, I had faith. The last day he lived I came home from work we took our daily walk, he ate his dinner and his sister's. A few hours later I was outside and he started panting like crazy and clinging to me. I called my vet, then got him inside and was going to take him to the vet. He went off into the living room, and I remebered something my Mom told me before she died. She said " Don't forget, Bear needs alot of love." I went tinto living room, held his fuzzy face in my hands and told him how much I loved him. He passed away in my arms. I still get upset talking about him, so I know what you are going through. It is the most AWFUL thing that can happen to any petlover.He's the cream colored Chow in my signature. My first and best boy ever.


----------



## golden's mom

Well, I am profoundly sad.  I lost my sweet boy after 13 1/2 years.  He was such a special guy, and I can't think how I will be without him.  He'd been so sick, and was at the animal hospital.  Luckily I was visiting him, and was able to tell him that I loved him when he died.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's good that you were able to be there with him at the end and say goodbye.  ((((HUGS))))






golden's mom said:


> Well, I am profoundly sad. I lost my sweet boy after 13 1/2 years. He was such a special guy, and I can't think how I will be without him. He'd been so sick, and was at the animal hospital. Luckily I was visiting him, and was able to tell him that I loved him when he died.


----------



## robotindisguise

We made the decision to put down our cocker spaniel Dexter. He just had too many lumps, his testicles were very enlarged and due to other complications they couldn't be removed. He also had ongoing problems with his anal glands, which were operated on and came back weeks later. 

He was very happy and energetic, still eating. But we were really just waiting for something bad to happen. And rather to see him in pain, we put him down. We were lucky really, he basically had 18mths more than the vets said he would.


----------



## poopsie

robotindisguise said:


> We made the decision to put down our cocker spaniel Dexter. He just had too many lumps, his testicles were very enlarged and due to other complications they couldn't be removed. He also had ongoing problems with his anal glands, which were operated on and came back weeks later.
> 
> He was very happy and energetic, still eating. But we were really just waiting for something bad to happen. And rather to see him in pain, we put him down. We were lucky really, he basically had 18mths more than the vets said he would.





I am so sorry for the loss of your darling Dexter. 

Godspeed over The Bridge little man


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for you loss of Dexter. You made the smart decision. Hard but smart. Better to let them go while they are still feeling ok than to wait until they are suffering. Still breaks your heart. 






robotindisguise said:


> We made the decision to put down our cocker spaniel Dexter. He just had too many lumps, his testicles were very enlarged and due to other complications they couldn't be removed. He also had ongoing problems with his anal glands, which were operated on and came back weeks later.
> 
> He was very happy and energetic, still eating. But we were really just waiting for something bad to happen. And rather to see him in pain, we put him down. We were lucky really, he basically had 18mths more than the vets said he would.


----------



## MarneeB

robotindisguise said:


> We made the decision to put down our cocker spaniel Dexter. He just had too many lumps, his testicles were very enlarged and due to other complications they couldn't be removed. He also had ongoing problems with his anal glands, which were operated on and came back weeks later.
> 
> He was very happy and energetic, still eating. But we were really just waiting for something bad to happen. And rather to see him in pain, we put him down. We were lucky really, he basically had 18mths more than the vets said he would.


 

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Dexter.


----------



## Lisie

Today 19 years ago my late love Bianca was born. Last year that time I still had her, cuddled her and made her a special meal for her birthday. I am still so sad. Happy Bday love. You will always be in my heart.


----------



## clevercat

Lisie said:


> Today 19 years ago my late love Bianca was born. Last year that time I still had her, cuddled her and made her a special meal for her birthday. I am still so sad. Happy Bday love. You will always be in my heart.


 
{{{hugs}}} Lisie. I am already dreading Colin's birthday....he would've been three.


----------



## Lisie

clevercat said:


> {{{hugs}}} Lisie. I am already dreading Colin's birthday....he would've been three.



 hugs back!!
my new kitty is by my side all day like she knows whats happening. i am happy to have her and hopefully the pain goes away soon!


----------



## poopsie

Happy (belated) Birthday Bianca


----------



## Lisie

poopsie2 said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday Bianca



Thank you. It puts tears to my eyes. Hopefully it will get better over time. Every time someone mentions her name my eyes are almost flooded :/


----------



## Cindi

It does get better with time. It never really goes away but it does become manageable. Soon you will smile when you remember happy times more often than you cry. Hang in there. 







Lisie said:


> Thank you. It puts tears to my eyes. Hopefully it will get better over time. Every time someone mentions her name my eyes are almost flooded :/


----------



## Lisie

Cindi said:


> It does get better with time. It never really goes away but it does become manageable. Soon you will smile when you remember happy times more often than you cry. Hang in there.



Thanks so much for the comfort. It's especially hard for me because I was a child when I got her and now I am towards 30 so she was with me at every stage of my life almost


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sophie was put down today..she was in a lot of pain. She was our family dog for a few years till my sister decided to take her with when she got married...she was 15 years old. She lived a good life! She will be missed dearly..


----------



## chowlover2

I'm so sorry for you, what a sweet face Sophie had. My heart breaks for you


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## poopsie

I am sorry for your loss..........Sophie looked a precious girl


----------



## clevercat

I am so sorry, Sweetpea. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Cindi

What a beautiful old girl. Sophia is gorgeous. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gsmom

What a good, long life. Rip Sophie.


----------



## Lisie

I am sorry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys.


----------



## clevercat

A year ago today, my cat Lupe crossed to the Bridge. Still think about you every day, little man...play hard up at Bridge and look after Colin and the rest of the fur family for Mama. Love you always, Loops.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## mrskolar09

My other bunny Izzy left us last month to go look after Gremlin at the Rainbow Bridge.
She never showed any signs of sickness and up to the morning of, she was hopping around and playing.  

I was horribly upset as we had lost Gremlin almost a month to the day before, but DH said that she missed Gremlin, and Gremlin needed her so she had to leave us.



We decided maybe it was best not to have bunnies for a while since we didn't know what had really happened to either one of them, so we ended up getting a puppy a couple weeks ago.  He's a black lab named Oliver, and has helped us both recover a lot.  We have framed pics of both Izzy and Gremlin on the living room wall though, and they will never be forgotten!


----------



## chowlover2

RIP Miss Izzy!


----------



## mrskolar09

Thanks!


----------



## Necromancer

R.I.P. Izzy. {{{hugs}}} to you, *mrskolar09*.


----------



## Necromancer

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sophie was put down today..she was in a lot of pain. She was our family dog for a few years till my sister decided to take her with when she got married...she was 15 years old. She lived a good life! She will be missed dearly..



Oh,* Sweetpea*, I only just read about your Sophie. I am so, so sorry. She was beautiful. Big {{{hugs}}} to  you.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks Necro..


----------



## beachgirl38

yesterday we had to put down our beautiful loving rocky. we only had him 2 & 1/2 years, (we adopted him at 8), but he made such a difference in our lives. he had cancer in his spleen that spread through his body. it was a shock to us. he loved my kids more than life. he brought so much happiness to our lives.


----------



## beachgirl38

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sophie was put down today..she was in a lot of pain. She was our family dog for a few years till my sister decided to take her with when she got married...she was 15 years old. She lived a good life! She will be missed dearly..



i am so sorry. what a beautiful dog. my heart goes out to you & your family.


----------



## chowlover2

beachgirl38 said:


> yesterday we had to put down our beautiful loving rocky. we only had him 2 & 1/2 years, (we adopted him at 8), but he made such a difference in our lives. he had cancer in his spleen that spread through his body. it was a shock to us. he loved my kids more than life. he brought so much happiness to our lives.


I'm so sorry, what a beautiful boy. I'm sure you brought him as much happpiness as he brought you in the short time you had him.


----------



## beachgirl38

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so sorry, what a beautiful boy. I'm sure you brought him as much happpiness as he brought you in the short time you had him.



thank you so much chowlover.


----------



## coachgirl555

Sadly yesterday my best friend was unable to stand any more so the hard but right choice was made to let him cross the rainbow bridge
RIP my best 4 legged friend!
It was a GREAT 19 yrs you gave to me Buddy Dog
I will miss you dearly but know your watching over me like an angel from above!
*April 16, 1993 - May 11, 2012*


----------



## chowlover2

RIP Buddy! What a beautiful boy, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## coachgirl555

chowlover2 said:


> RIP Buddy! What a beautiful boy, I am so sorry for your loss.



Thank-You so much


----------



## clevercat

Today it is one year since I had to send my beautiful blind girl, Annabel, across the Bridge. I miss her. Play hard, little one - Love you always.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Today it is one year since I had to send my beautiful blind girl, Annabel, across the Bridge. I miss her. Play hard, little one - Love you always.


----------



## Necromancer

*beachgirl38* and *coachgirl555*, my condolences, your dogs were beautiful. {{{hugs}}} {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Necromancer

clevercat said:


> Today it is one year since I had to send my beautiful blind girl, Annabel, across the Bridge. I miss her. Play hard, little one - Love you always.



and a big {{{hug}}} to you


----------



## Sweetpea83

beachgirl38 said:


> i am so sorry. what a beautiful dog. my heart goes out to you & your family.




Thank you.


----------



## Sweetpea83

coachgirl555 said:


> Sadly yesterday my best friend was unable to stand any more so the hard but right choice was made to let him cross the rainbow bridge
> RIP my best 4 legged friend!
> It was a GREAT 19 yrs you gave to me Buddy Dog
> I will miss you dearly but know your watching over me like an angel from above!
> *April 16, 1993 - May 11, 2012*




RIP.


----------



## coachgirl555

Necromancer said:


> *beachgirl38* and *coachgirl555*, my condolences, your dogs were beautiful. {{{hugs}}} {{{hugs}}}


 Thank-You!


----------



## coachgirl555

Sweetpea83 said:


> RIP.


 
Thank-You
Sorry for the loss of your dear Sophie also


----------



## beachgirl38

coachgirl555 said:


> Sadly yesterday my best friend was unable to stand any more so the hard but right choice was made to let him cross the rainbow bridge
> RIP my best 4 legged friend!
> It was a GREAT 19 yrs you gave to me Buddy Dog
> I will miss you dearly but know your watching over me like an angel from above!
> *April 16, 1993 - May 11, 2012*



wow 19 years! i am so sorry - that decision is a very hard one to make to let them go, but buddy had your love for all those years and is now at peace.  we put our dog down the day before you. it was so sad & so difficult.



Necromancer said:


> *beachgirl38* and *coachgirl555*, my condolences, your dogs were beautiful. {{{hugs}}} {{{hugs}}}



thank you necromancer!


----------



## binky

My Louie. My sweet, crazy little guy. You left us too soon. I will miss you, Loonytoon! You will always be in my heart


----------



## clevercat

Oh he was adorable. Sending you a big {{{hug}}}


----------



## Bagbug

I have my 18 year old Tabby Angel waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge.  April 1987 - September 2005. 

 Please pray for my Sister she has to put down her beloved "Tootsie" a beautiful black & white Tuxedo cat.  Toots is 22!  "O2BACAT"


----------



## poopsie

binky said:


> My Louie. My sweet, crazy little guy. You left us too soon. I will miss you, Loonytoon! You will always be in my heart



What a precious face! Louie was adorable.  Until you meet again



Bagbug said:


> I have my 18 year old Tabby Angel waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge.  April 1987 - September 2005.
> 
> Please pray for my Sister she has to put down her beloved "Tootsie" a beautiful black & white Tuxedo cat.  Toots is 22!  "O2BACAT"




so sorry for the loss of your Tabby Angel 

((((((sister & Tootsie))))))  It is the hardest thing to say good bye to a beloved companion. God speed to The Bridge sweet Tootsie


----------



## Bagbug

poopsie2 said:


> What a precious face! Louie was adorable.  Until you meet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry for the loss of your Tabby Angel
> 
> ((((((sister & Tootsie))))))  It is the hardest thing to say good bye to a beloved companion. God speed to The Bridge sweet Tootsie



Thank you.  Knowing your precious Louie & Toot's cousin kitty will be there to show her around. .


----------



## binky

Thank you and big hugs to everyone who have lost their beloved furry friends. It's amazing how these babies make such huge differences in our lives. Leaving for work, coming home at the end of the day, and everything in between won't be the same. 

I love you, Louloubell! I hope you are having fun with all the other wonderful pets.


----------



## Lisie

binky said:


> Thank you and big hugs to everyone who have lost their beloved furry friends. It's amazing how these babies make such huge differences in our lives. Leaving for work, coming home at the end of the day, and everything in between won't be the same.
> 
> I love you, Louloubell! I hope you are having fun with all the other wonderful pets.



hug!!


----------



## Lisie

coachgirl555 said:


> Sadly yesterday my best friend was unable to stand any more so the hard but right choice was made to let him cross the rainbow bridge
> RIP my best 4 legged friend!
> It was a GREAT 19 yrs you gave to me Buddy Dog
> I will miss you dearly but know your watching over me like an angel from above!
> *April 16, 1993 - May 11, 2012*



Hug to you! I am so sorry of your loss.
Every time I come back to this thread I remember the day when I had to let my cat cross the rainbow bridge last November. It makes me incredibly sad and tears are coming down my cheeks. My cat was as old as your dog and my best friend aswell.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thinking back on all of the animals I've lost over the years makes me sad too, but I'm so glad they were in my life. They gave me a lot of joy and happiness in their limited time on this planet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

binky said:


> My Louie. My sweet, crazy little guy. You left us too soon. I will miss you, Loonytoon! You will always be in my heart


----------



## binky

Sweetpea83 said:


>



Thanks, Sweetpea83


----------



## Purseline

Hi,

I lost 2 of my beloved cats in recent times. Jesse passed away 3 years ago from pancreatitis and Jordan just 4 months ago with anemia and heart disease. I've had a very hard time getting through their losses. Especially Jordan who was an absolute beautiful being in every sense of the word. He was the epitome of hero. I had 4 cats, now 2. My males are gone, my females are left. I don't intend on getting others. Jesse died when he was 11 - Jordan when he was 13. Too young. I miss them every single day. 

PL


----------



## chowlover2

Purseline said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I lost 2 of my beloved cats in recent times. Jesse passed away 3 years ago from pancreatitis and Jordan just 4 months ago with anemia and heart disease. I've had a very hard time getting through their losses. Especially Jordan who was an absolute beautiful being in every sense of the word. He was the epitome of hero. I had 4 cats, now 2. My males are gone, my females are left. I don't intend on getting others. Jesse died when he was 11 - Jordan when he was 13. Too young. I miss them every single day.
> 
> PL



I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, it's bad enough losing 1 , but 2 is awful.Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Purseline

Thank you - I'm trying to see the rhyme and reason of all of it.  Takes time to heal a broken heart. </3




chowlover2 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, it's bad enough losing 1 , but 2 is awful.Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## chowlover2

Purseline said:
			
		

> Thank you - I'm trying to see the rhyme and reason of all of it.  Takes time to heal a broken heart. </3



I think it's so sad out pets have such short lives compared to ours. There is no rhyme or reason to death, be it animal or human.Hugs to you.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purseline said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lost 2 of my beloved cats in recent times. Jesse passed away 3 years ago from pancreatitis and Jordan just 4 months ago with anemia and heart disease. I've had a very hard time getting through their losses. Especially Jordan who was an absolute beautiful being in every sense of the word. He was the epitome of hero. I had 4 cats, now 2. My males are gone, my females are left. I don't intend on getting others. Jesse died when he was 11 - Jordan when he was 13. Too young. I miss them every single day.
> 
> PL


----------



## Sweetpea83

In April I lost a family dog, Sophie..who I posted about here..well, my 10 year old niece sent me a pic of sweet Sophie today. It brought tears in my eyes..I miss her so much. Ever since she passed and I'm at my sister's house...the house doesn't feel the same. :cry: She was such a great dog...


----------



## clevercat

Sweetpea83 said:


> In April I lost a family dog, Sophie..who I posted about here..well, my 10 year old niece sent me a pic of sweet Sophie today. It brought tears in my eyes..I miss her so much. Ever since she passed and I'm at my sister's house...the house doesn't feel the same. :cry: She was such a great dog...


 
You  can see her soul in her eyes (if that makes sense). What a beautiful old girl. Play hard up at the Bridge, Sophie. {{{hugs}}} Sweetpea.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Jadeite

sweetpea, what an amazingly beautiful pic of your beloved dog. Her eyes speak so much love even I teared a little. She's gone to a good place now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jadeite said:


> sweetpea, what an amazingly beautiful pic of your beloved dog. Her eyes speak so much love even I teared a little. She's gone to a good place now.


----------



## Sappho

My beloved fur baby of 14 years will be passing the rainbow bridge this evening. Please send us your thoughts, prayers, and hugs....


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. Prayers for a peaceful trip to the Bridge.  





Sappho said:


> My beloved fur baby of 14 years will be passing the rainbow bridge this evening. Please send us your thoughts, prayers, and hugs....


----------



## Sappho

Thank you....it has been a difficult two years dealing with my cat's health issues and I finally decided it was time for her to rest.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I loved my dog Emma earlier this week at only 6 years old.  It was very unexpected (the whole sad story is here).  I never knew that losing a pet could hurt so much.


----------



## Sappho

So sorry for your loss....I knew it would be painful to lose my pet but I was not expected this...there is a pit in my stomach and I feel like my heart is going to jump out if my chest. Hang in there..it is going to take time..


----------



## chowlover2

cosmogrl5 said:
			
		

> I loved my dog Emma earlier this week at only 6 years old.  It was very unexpected (the whole sad story is here).  I never knew that losing a pet could hurt so much.



I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. 6 yrs is so young, it makes me so sad that our pets don't live longer lives. Hugs to you, you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## weekender2

cosmogrl5 said:


> I loved my dog Emma earlier this week at only 6 years old. It was very unexpected (the whole sad story is here). I never knew that losing a pet could hurt so much.


 
very sorry for your loss, big hugs


----------



## weekender2

lost my sweet boy a few days ago. he was a shep/husky mix and all husky at heart.
He was fine one day and the next too sick to walk, it was cancer. it was a huge shock.
He went to join his sister who we just lost 7 months ago.
We  love you Byron and Shayla and you will live in our hearts forever.


----------



## Sappho

Hugs to everyone with their recent losses....


----------



## Jadeite

sappho, big hugs to you. It makes me tear, it must be so heartbreaking. Your beloved pet will be at peace again.

weekender2, I'm really sorry for your loss. Your pet has had good years with you I'm sure and these are wonderful memories to keep with.


----------



## Jadeite

cosmogrl5 said:


> I loved my dog Emma earlier this week at only 6 years old. It was very unexpected (the whole sad story is here). I never knew that losing a pet could hurt so much.


 
cosmogrl, so sorry to hear that. Making a decision to let your beloved pet go is one of the hardest things to do in life.


----------



## chowlover2

weekender2 said:
			
		

> lost my sweet boy a few days ago. he was a shep/husky mix and all husky at heart.
> He was fine one day and the next too sick to walk, it was cancer. it was a huge shock.
> He went to join his sister who we just lost 7 months ago.
> We  love you Byron and Shayla and you will live in our hearts forever.



I am so sorry to hear of your loss, what a shock, hugs to you and your family.


----------



## poopsie

Big hugs to all who have lost a beloved companion


----------



## weekender2

thank you all for your kindness 
it helps to have words of support.


----------



## Flyboy2

I had to put Nicki down exactly 2 months after I lost my beloved 90 year old Grandmother Rest in peace....


----------



## chessmont

weekender2 said:


> lost my sweet boy a few days ago. he was a shep/husky mix and all husky at heart.
> He was fine one day and the next too sick to walk, it was cancer. it was a huge shock.
> He went to join his sister who we just lost 7 months ago.
> We  love you Byron and Shayla and you will live in our hearts forever.



It seems so much more difficult (if that could possibly be)  when it is unexpected. And hard to lose 2 so close together.  My condolences.



I haven't been here for awhile, so to all who have lost their friends, I am so sorry...


----------



## chowlover2

Flyboy2 said:


> I had to put Nicki down exactly 2 months after I lost my beloved 90 year old Grandmother Rest in peace....


Nikki was a beauty, so sorry to hear of 2 losses so close together.


----------



## Flyboy2

chowlover2 said:


> Nikki was a beauty, so sorry to hear of 2 losses so close together.


  Thank you yeah I had him since he was a puppy, he was a surrender and his owners where dragging him into the human Society and he went home with me  I had him for a great 13 years


----------



## Jadeite

Flyboy, your dog had great years with you. He's at peace now, sorry for your loss.


----------



## weekender2

Flyboy2 said:


> I had to put Nicki down exactly 2 months after I lost my beloved 90 year old Grandmother Rest in peace....


 
so sorry for your losses.


----------



## weekender2

chessmont said:


> It seems so much more difficult (if that could possibly be) when it is unexpected. And hard to lose 2 so close together. My condolences.
> 
> thank you very much.
> they loved each other dearly and it helps
> to believe they are together cuddling again.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I lost my doggie (techinically hubbys first) last year in August. He was a red nose pitbull and he died very unfortunately. He managed to get out of our yard and either found a dead cat or killed a cat (we have lots of ferals in our area because there is lots of open space so we dont know how this cat ended up dying) and someone called 911. The police came and took him and refused to return him as they thought he would pose a danger to our neighborhood since we have lots of kids in the neighborhood so they put him down. This was a really tough situation for me because I am a dog and cat lover. I grew up with cats and love them dearly however when I met my hubby he had this dog and at first I was a little scared of him (we know the bad rap pit bulls have) but after I got to know him I realized he is the sweetest thing in the world. I mean I understand what the police was trying to do but at the same time I loved this dog so dearly. I have never been in such an unfortunate and tough situation. His death has been extremely difficult for me to cope with because of the unfortunate circumstances. I lost a cat due to old age and that was emotionally a little smoother for me because my cat had a great life and he was very ill. The dog was only 5 and perfectly healthy.  Either way now he is gone and at the end of the day I am the one who lost. I still miss him alot. Whats even more unfortunate was that a month after they put him down my dad died. Life is tough.


----------



## chowlover2

ilovenicebags said:
			
		

> I lost my doggie (techinically hubbys first) last year in August. He was a red nose pitbull and he died very unfortunately. He managed to get out of our yard and either found a dead cat or killed a cat (we have lots of ferals in our area because there is lots of open space so we dont know how this cat ended up dying) and someone called 911. The police came and took him and refused to return him as they thought he would pose a danger to our neighborhood since we have lots of kids in the neighborhood so they put him down. This was a really tough situation for me because I am a dog and cat lover. I grew up with cats and love them dearly however when I met my hubby he had this dog and at first I was a little scared of him (we know the bad rap pit bulls have) but after I got to know him I realized he is the sweetest thing in the world. I mean I understand what the police was trying to do but at the same time I loved this dog so dearly. I have never been in such an unfortunate and tough situation. His death has been extremely difficult for me to cope with because of the unfortunate circumstances. I lost a cat due to old age and that was emotionally a little smoother for me because my cat had a great life and he was very ill. The dog was only 5 and perfectly healthy.  Either way now he is gone and at the end of the day I am the one who lost. I still miss him alot. Whats even more unfortunate was that a month after they put him down my dad died. Life is tough.



How awful for you! I have Chows and they have a bad reputation as well. Mine are snuggle bunnies. I also have several friends with pit bulls and they are such sweet and loving dogs. The few bad apples really spoil things for the other pit bulls out there. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sending hugs all around!


----------



## Juda

Michael, Mikeeeeeeee

03/25/2008 -07/05/2012


----------



## poopsie

Juda said:


> Michael, Mikeeeeeeee
> 
> 03/25/2008 -07/05/2012





So sorry for the loss of your precious baby....................


Godspeed over The Bridge Michael


----------



## chowlover2

Juda said:
			
		

> Michael, Mikeeeeeeee
> 
> 03/25/2008 -07/05/2012



What a beautiful boy, so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## clevercat

Juda said:


> Michael, Mikeeeeeeee
> 
> 03/25/2008 -07/05/2012


 
Oh he was beautiful. Play hard up at the Bridge, little man. You were loved.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Juda said:


> Michael, Mikeeeeeeee
> 
> 03/25/2008 -07/05/2012


 
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Juda said:


> Michael, Mikeeeeeeee
> 
> 03/25/2008 -07/05/2012


----------



## Necromancer

Juda said:


> Michael, Mikeeeeeeee
> 
> 03/25/2008 -07/05/2012



Condolences, *Juda*.


----------



## Jadeite

ilovenicebags said:


> I lost my doggie (techinically hubbys first) last year in August. He was a red nose pitbull and he died very unfortunately. He managed to get out of our yard and either found a dead cat or killed a cat (we have lots of ferals in our area because there is lots of open space so we dont know how this cat ended up dying) and someone called 911. The police came and took him and refused to return him as they thought he would pose a danger to our neighborhood since we have lots of kids in the neighborhood so they put him down. This was a really tough situation for me because I am a dog and cat lover. I grew up with cats and love them dearly however when I met my hubby he had this dog and at first I was a little scared of him (we know the bad rap pit bulls have) but after I got to know him I realized he is the sweetest thing in the world. I mean I understand what the police was trying to do but at the same time I loved this dog so dearly. I have never been in such an unfortunate and tough situation. His death has been extremely difficult for me to cope with because of the unfortunate circumstances. I lost a cat due to old age and that was emotionally a little smoother for me because my cat had a great life and he was very ill. The dog was only 5 and perfectly healthy.  Either way now he is gone and at the end of the day I am the one who lost. I still miss him alot. Whats even more unfortunate was that a month after they put him down my dad died. Life is tough.



That's awful, I couldn't imagine this happening. Am very sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## Jadeite

Juda, you cat was real cute. What a cuddly. Hugs.


----------



## Juda

You broke many hearts by leaving us so soon Mike.

Now I know why you gave Q (your little bro) such a hard time (few cuts and stress related cystitis) , Q was your perfect buddy then you started fighting -with him, it didn't make any sense back then.
you decided to give him another chance in life and go instead of him to the rainbow bridge but not without a tongue in cheek.
Being Mike you had to do it your way, a very dramatic and theatrical  way: You were at the hospital being treated for your chronic urinary problem but you  decided to leave us from heart failure - that's my Mike.
You orchestrated evthg so perfectly and now everything falls back into place and makes sense. 
You didn't want Q  to feel guilty .- he now knows (with the cystitis that you caused it  - you know you did) that it can be very painful and that you had enough pain. You wanted us to know that you suffered a lot with your 2 PU surgeries
You made sure that you were in the hospital. you knew I will visit you  everyday, even if i had to drive for hours,
we spent such a lovely time together on the 1st day, I am sure you laughed at me when i said i can't wait until September and that i will take you back home as soon as you leave the hospital.
You had other plans for the second day.You  only started showing symptoms  after we spent some time together today when I was with you rubbing your belly and telling you how much I love you, I thought you were panting because the dog was barking.
You knew I would panic if you showed  more severe symptoms and also  knew that I will call the vet immediately (even for what I thought was sthg minor as stress). You wanted me to know that no time was wasted that they worked on saving your life  immediately.
I saved your life many times before today Mike but this time you didn't want to, i respect your decision (even with the pain that it causes).
But I had to come back and see you again today, you looked as if you were sleeping.
We had such a strong bond Mike and you will always be alive in my dreams and in my heart.
I know it is going to be very hard, I miss you terribly. 
No words can explain my heartbreak and how much i love you but you already know that.
I am sure you will find a way to make me feel better in your own unique and special ways.
I always thought that i was protecting you and trying to save you from pain and suffering, you know how much i fought for you and to give you a better quality of life, that i had your best interest at heart, i was soooo wrong - it was the other way round (you always acted like a person more than  a cat, the good ones with big hearts)
We both loved each other a lot and we both knew that, that's what matters.


_(I fell deeply in love with Mike over the course of the years. I had such strong relationship with this boy. He is half brother to two of my cats. I insisted to add to him my family  even though he was a sick cat (or because of that) but it didn't work  out. Mike  had huge fights with  Q  my other male cat the fights became very violent so I had to give both boys a breather and was  planning to bring Mike back end of the summer
Q almost died last month)_


----------



## clevercat

Juda said:


> You broke many hearts by leaving us so soon Mike.
> 
> Now I know why you gave Q (your little bro) such a hard time (few cuts and stress related cystitis) , Q was your perfect buddy then you started fighting -with him, it didn't make any sense back then.
> you decided to give him another chance in life and go instead of him to the rainbow bridge but not without a tongue in cheek.
> Being Mike you had to do it your way, a very dramatic and theatrical way: You were at the hospital being treated for your chronic urinary problem but you decided to leave us from heart failure - that's my Mike.
> You orchestrated evthg so perfectly and now everything falls back into place and makes sense.
> You didn't want Q to feel guilty .- he now knows (with the cystitis that you caused it - you know you did) that it can be very painful and that you had enough pain. You wanted us to know that you suffered a lot with your 2 PU surgeries
> You made sure that you were in the hospital. you knew I will visit you everyday, even if i had to drive for hours,
> we spent such a lovely time together on the 1st day, I am sure you laughed at me when i said i can't wait until September and that i will take you back home as soon as you leave the hospital.
> You had other plans for the second day.You only started showing symptoms after we spent some time together today when I was with you rubbing your belly and telling you how much I love you, I thought you were panting because the dog was barking.
> You knew I would panic if you showed more severe symptoms and also knew that I will call the vet immediately (even for what I thought was sthg minor as stress). You wanted me to know that no time was wasted that they worked on saving your life immediately.
> I saved your life many times before today Mike but this time you didn't want to, i respect your decision (even with the pain that it causes).
> But I had to come back and see you again today, you looked as if you were sleeping.
> We had such a strong bond Mike and you will always be alive in my dreams and in my heart.
> I know it is going to be very hard, I miss you terribly.
> No words can explain my heartbreak and how much i love you but you already know that.
> I am sure you will find a way to make me feel better in your own unique and special ways.
> I always thought that i was protecting you and trying to save you from pain and suffering, you know how much i fought for you and to give you a better quality of life, that i had your best interest at heart, i was soooo wrong - it was the other way round (you always acted like a person more than a cat, the good ones with big hearts)
> We both loved each other a lot and we both knew that, that's what matters.
> 
> 
> _(I fell deeply in love with Mike over the course of the years. I had such strong relationship with this boy. He is half brother to two of my cats. I insisted to add to him my family even though he was a sick cat (or because of that) but it didn't work out. Mike had huge fights with Q my other male cat the fights became very violent so I had to give both boys a breather and was planning to bring Mike back end of the summer_
> _Q almost died last month)_


 
So, so sorry for your loss and  for the pain you are going through now. What a beautiful tribute, though.....Sending you big {{{hugs}}} Play hard up at the Bridge, Mike. You were loved very much.


----------



## Juda

Thank you all for your support.
Mike makes my heart melt, he had such a sweet and expressive face.
I am still struggling to cope.
Mike was very generous to me: evthg was perfectly timed by Mike so I don' wonder "what if?"
I can't imagine feeling guilty on top of my heartbreak.
Thank you Mikeeeeeee, miss you a lot.


----------



## chowlover2

Juda said:


> Thank you all for your support.
> Mike makes my heart melt, he had such a sweet and expressive face.
> I am still struggling to cope.
> Mike was very generous to me: evthg was perfectly timed by Mike so I don' wonder "what if?"
> I can't imagine feeling guilty on top of my heartbreak.
> Thank you Mikeeeeeee, miss you a lot.


What a fabulous, furry face! I hope he was as lovable as he looked, if I had met him I would have picked him up and cuddled him.


----------



## Juda

chowlover2 said:


> What a fabulous, furry face! *I hope he was as lovable as he looked, if I had met him I would have picked him up and cuddled him. *


Ohhh, that's so sweet of you ,  he would have loved that.
To answer your 1st question, he was very lovable and eccentric.
He was afraid of onions- for some strange and an unknown reason ( or only known to him) he used to hiss at onions and hide if there was some in the grocery bag (maybe he thought it is a big round head of another cat with short whiskers...)


----------



## chowlover2

Juda said:
			
		

> Ohhh, that's so sweet of you ,  he would have loved that.
> To answer your 1st question, he was very lovable and eccentric.
> He was afraid of onions- for some strange and an unknown reason ( or only known to him) he used to hiss at onions and hide if there was some in the grocery bag (maybe he thought it is a big round head of another cat with short whiskers...)



That is too funny, who would have thought?


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous boy. Sounds like he was very well loved and left on his own terms. You really can't ask for more. ((((HUGS))))  RIP sweet boy. I know you are playing hard at The Bridge.





Juda said:


> Thank you all for your support.
> Mike makes my heart melt, he had such a sweet and expressive face.
> I am still struggling to cope.
> Mike was very generous to me: evthg was perfectly timed by Mike so I don' wonder "what if?"
> I can't imagine feeling guilty on top of my heartbreak.
> Thank you Mikeeeeeee, miss you a lot.


----------



## Moonstarr

Tonight we had to let go of our oldest kitty, Kaz. He was only 12 years old. We'd gone to bed and he'd been completely normal. My fiance woke up around 2:30 am and could hear him crying. He was completely paralyzed in the back, in pain, bloody diarrhea. We rushed him to the 24 hour clinic where they told us there wasn't really anything they could do for him, but take away the pain. They said it appeared a blood clot had caused his back limbs to go into paralysis (no pulse in the back area, blue nails). I think they called it Saddle Thrombus? He did have hyperthyroid as well (which he was on medication for) which gave him a heart murmur which maybe contributed?

So we had to send our big boy off to the Rainbow Bridge. He was my first kitty I'd gotten after I was living on my own. He appeared to have some Maine Coone in him. The sweetest, most loving kitty you could want. You would be sleeping and he'd reach out his paw to touch your face ... so sweetly. 

Kaz follows our sweet Oliver who passed away in the fall of 2010 (the orange kitty in the one photo). I hope they find eachother in the afterlife and are reunited.

RIP my sweet Kazzy Bear. You will forever be in our hearts. Goodnight sweet prince.

April 15, 2000 ~ July 29, 2012


----------



## chowlover2

I;m so sorry for your loss. Kaz was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure your boys are playing hard at The Bridge together. RIP sweet boys.


----------



## princess_riya

Im very sorry for your loss.


----------



## poopsie

So very sorry for the loss of both your precious babies.


----------



## Jadeite

Moonstar, sorry to hear about your pet. take care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Moonstarr said:


> Tonight we had to let go of our oldest kitty, Kaz. He was only 12 years old. We'd gone to bed and he'd been completely normal. My fiance woke up around 2:30 am and could hear him crying. He was completely paralyzed in the back, in pain, bloody diarrhea. We rushed him to the 24 hour clinic where they told us there wasn't really anything they could do for him, but take away the pain. They said it appeared a blood clot had caused his back limbs to go into paralysis (no pulse in the back area, blue nails). I think they called it Saddle Thrombus? He did have hyperthyroid as well (which he was on medication for) which gave him a heart murmur which maybe contributed?
> 
> So we had to send our big boy off to the Rainbow Bridge. He was my first kitty I'd gotten after I was living on my own. He appeared to have some Maine Coone in him. The sweetest, most loving kitty you could want. You would be sleeping and he'd reach out his paw to touch your face ... so sweetly.
> 
> Kaz follows our sweet Oliver who passed away in the fall of 2010 (the orange kitty in the one photo). I hope they find eachother in the afterlife and are reunited.
> 
> RIP my sweet Kazzy Bear. You will forever be in our hearts. Goodnight sweet prince.
> 
> April 15, 2000 ~ July 29, 2012




I'm sorry to hear about your dear kitty...


----------



## ilovenicebags

Moonstarr said:


> Tonight we had to let go of our oldest kitty, Kaz. He was only 12 years old. We'd gone to bed and he'd been completely normal. My fiance woke up around 2:30 am and could hear him crying. He was completely paralyzed in the back, in pain, bloody diarrhea. We rushed him to the 24 hour clinic where they told us there wasn't really anything they could do for him, but take away the pain. They said it appeared a blood clot had caused his back limbs to go into paralysis (no pulse in the back area, blue nails). I think they called it Saddle Thrombus? He did have hyperthyroid as well (which he was on medication for) which gave him a heart murmur which maybe contributed?
> 
> So we had to send our big boy off to the Rainbow Bridge. He was my first kitty I'd gotten after I was living on my own. He appeared to have some Maine Coone in him. The sweetest, most loving kitty you could want. You would be sleeping and he'd reach out his paw to touch your face ... so sweetly.
> 
> Kaz follows our sweet Oliver who passed away in the fall of 2010 (the orange kitty in the one photo). I hope they find eachother in the afterlife and are reunited.
> 
> RIP my sweet Kazzy Bear. You will forever be in our hearts. Goodnight sweet prince.
> 
> April 15, 2000 ~ July 29, 2012


 
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MarneeB

Moonstarr said:


> Tonight we had to let go of our oldest kitty, Kaz. He was only 12 years old. We'd gone to bed and he'd been completely normal. My fiance woke up around 2:30 am and could hear him crying. He was completely paralyzed in the back, in pain, bloody diarrhea. We rushed him to the 24 hour clinic where they told us there wasn't really anything they could do for him, but take away the pain. They said it appeared a blood clot had caused his back limbs to go into paralysis (no pulse in the back area, blue nails). I think they called it Saddle Thrombus? He did have hyperthyroid as well (which he was on medication for) which gave him a heart murmur which maybe contributed?
> 
> So we had to send our big boy off to the Rainbow Bridge. He was my first kitty I'd gotten after I was living on my own. He appeared to have some Maine Coone in him. The sweetest, most loving kitty you could want. You would be sleeping and he'd reach out his paw to touch your face ... so sweetly.
> 
> Kaz follows our sweet Oliver who passed away in the fall of 2010 (the orange kitty in the one photo). I hope they find eachother in the afterlife and are reunited.
> 
> RIP my sweet Kazzy Bear. You will forever be in our hearts. Goodnight sweet prince.
> 
> April 15, 2000 ~ July 29, 2012


 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know in my heart Kaz and Oliver are together now.


----------



## Juda

I am so sorry for your loss. Hope Oliver welcomes him at the rainbow bridge and that they are playing and happy together.

_Yes it is called "Saddle Thrombus", a blood clot forms in the aorta and ends  blocking blood supply to the back legs (that's why he got paralyzed).
Hypertheroid causes hypertrophy of the left ventricle, the muscle becomes thicker and unable to pump blood properly so clots starts forming.
Unfortunately, i know about it because Mike brother has it too, he got paralyzed but it cleared - he is still at risk._


----------



## Moonstarr

Thanks everyone. It's been a few days and it's still hard to believe he's gone. We miss him so much! He was just pure love, that kitty. We are considering going to the shelter this weekend to give another cat a home. Part of me feels guilty like I am dishonouring his memory by getting another kitty so soon (we have two others currently at home). But then I remember how loving he was and think he'd be happy we could give another kitty love and a home. I know a new kitty will never take his place, but I think it feels right to help another kitty out if we can.


----------



## chowlover2

Moonstarr said:


> Thanks everyone. It's been a few days and it's still hard to believe he's gone. We miss him so much! He was just pure love, that kitty. We are considering going to the shelter this weekend to give another cat a home. Part of me feels guilty like I am dishonouring his memory by getting another kitty so soon (we have two others currently at home). But then I remember how loving he was and think he'd be happy we could give another kitty love and a home. I know a new kitty will never take his place, but I think it feels right to help another kitty out if we can.


 Please don't feel that way, I look at it as honoring his memory. You will never replace him, but will give another cat a wonderful home and build new wonderful memories. The cream colored Chow in my avatar was my first Chow boy. He died very unexpectedly, and the next day I was seeking a replacement. I found one and he was in my home a week later. My female ( the red Chow ) missed him too. Beau is the TOTAL opposite of Bear, but I wouldn't trade him for any other dog. We have made lots of new memories. My BFF and cousin both lost their doggies and waited awhile. Once they got new pets they said they don't know why they waited.


----------



## Cindi

The best thing you can do it go to the shelter and save another little life. You will be honoring his loving memory and I bet he will steer you to the perfect kitty for you. ((((HUGS))))





Moonstarr said:


> Thanks everyone. It's been a few days and it's still hard to believe he's gone. We miss him so much! He was just pure love, that kitty. We are considering going to the shelter this weekend to give another cat a home. Part of me feels guilty like I am dishonouring his memory by getting another kitty so soon (we have two others currently at home). But then I remember how loving he was and think he'd be happy we could give another kitty love and a home. I know a new kitty will never take his place, but I think it feels right to help another kitty out if we can.


----------



## Necromancer

*Moonstarr*, I'm sorry about your Kaz. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Moonstarr

Thanks again everyone. We did adopt another kitty from our local SPCA. A little 2 year old orange tabby named August. Right now we're in the introduction stage with our other kitties which will take a while ... more so for our older one than our younger. Thanks for all your comments and for giving me the boost I needed to open our home so quickly to another kitty who need a home.


----------



## poopsie

Moonstarr said:


> Thanks again everyone. We did adopt another kitty from our local SPCA. A little 2 year old orange tabby named August. Right now we're in the introduction stage with our other kitties which will take a while ... more so for our older one than our younger. Thanks for all your comments and for giving me the boost I needed to open our home so quickly to another kitty who need a home.




Oh that is so wonderful! Thank you for adopting from a rescue. May you and August have many wonderful love filled years together. I am sure that Kaz is smiling


----------



## Cindi

Wonderful news! And I just love the little orange ones. Please post pics of August. I want to see the new baby! 





Moonstarr said:


> Thanks again everyone. We did adopt another kitty from our local SPCA. A little 2 year old orange tabby named August. Right now we're in the introduction stage with our other kitties which will take a while ... more so for our older one than our younger. Thanks for all your comments and for giving me the boost I needed to open our home so quickly to another kitty who need a home.


----------



## chowlover2

Moonstarr said:
			
		

> Thanks again everyone. We did adopt another kitty from our local SPCA. A little 2 year old orange tabby named August. Right now we're in the introduction stage with our other kitties which will take a while ... more so for our older one than our younger. Thanks for all your comments and for giving me the boost I needed to open our home so quickly to another kitty who need a home.



I'm so happy you adopted! Please post pics!


----------



## Moonstarr

To everyone who wanted to see a pic of August, here he is (sorry, this isn't really the right thread for a reveal, but since we've been talking about me suddenly losing Kaz and now finding August ... hopefully it's okay). Tonight I saw him playing for the first time ... I think he's finally feeling like this is his new home.


----------



## kimkimsjourney

Moonstarr said:
			
		

> To everyone who wanted to see a pic of August, here he is (sorry, this isn't really the right thread for a reveal, but since we've been talking about me suddenly losing Kaz and now finding August ... hopefully it's okay). Tonight I saw him playing for the first time ... I think he's finally feeling like this is his new home.



I'm sorry for your loss. August is adorable!


----------



## kezza30

Goodbye to our baby Liqourice, our 5.5 year old nethie cross bunny. We had to let him go peacefully this morning so he didn't suffer anymore :cry:


----------



## chowlover2

kezza30 said:
			
		

> Goodbye to our baby Liqourice, our 5.5 year old nethie cross bunny. We had to let him go peacefully this morning so he didn't suffer anymore :cry:



So sad, he was such a cutie, hugs.


----------



## Necromancer

R.I.P. Liquorice. Sorry for your loss, *kezza*.


----------



## Moonstarr

*kezza*, Liqourice was a cutie for sure. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwwwwwwww........................I am so sorry for your loss. Hoppy journey over The Bridge sweet bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

kezza30 said:


> Goodbye to our baby Liqourice, our 5.5 year old nethie cross bunny. We had to let him go peacefully this morning so he didn't suffer anymore :cry:


----------



## IBleedOrange

My 15 year-old Springer passed this week and I'm devastated. She was my 4-H dog growing up and went to many State Fair competitions with me. She lived with my parents and wandered off a few nights ago (they live in the country). She's deaf and partially blind, and I'm so broken that no one was there to comfort her in her last hours. I'm just so sick over the fact that she may have spent them scared and alone :cry


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## clevercat

IBleedOrange said:


> My 15 year-old Springer passed this week and I'm devastated. She was my 4-H dog growing up and went to many State Fair competitions with me. She lived with my parents and wandered off a few nights ago (they live in the country). She's deaf and partially blind, and I'm so broken that no one was there to comfort her in her last hours. I'm just so sick over the fact that she may have spent them scared and alone :cry


 
I'm so sorry for your loss. I wonder if some animals deliberately wander off, they know it's their time and they choose to leave alone....
{{{hugs}}} I know just how much you must be hurting right now.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I wonder if some animals deliberately wander off, they know it's their time and they choose to leave alone....
> {{{hugs}}} I know just how much you must be hurting right now.





Exactly

I am so very sorry for the loss of your darling pup. :cry:


----------



## chowlover2

clevercat said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry for your loss. I wonder if some animals deliberately wander off, they know it's their time and they choose to leave alone....
> {{{hugs}}} I know just how much you must be hurting right now.



I think you're right. The last day my Chowgirl was alive it was pouring rain. I let her out to go to the bathroom and she wandered off. Usually she went in backyard and came inside as she hated rain. I tracked her down walking over to my neighbor's and she was disoriented. I brought her in, dried her off and she was ok. She went to sleep in den as I was watching TV that night, but didn't follow me back to bed. I gave her a kiss goodnight and went to bed. I woke up next morning and she had passed in her sleep. I really think she knew her time was at hand and she was trying to spare me. I was just glad it was peaceful.


----------



## kezza30

chowlover2 said:


> So sad, he was such a cutie, hugs.


 


Necromancer said:


> R.I.P. Liquorice. Sorry for your loss, *kezza*.


 


Moonstarr said:


> *kezza*, Liqourice was a cutie for sure. Sorry for your loss.


 


poopsie2 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww........................I am so sorry for your loss. Hoppy journey over The Bridge sweet bunny


 


Sweetpea83 said:


>


 
Thanks for your kind words everyone Liquorice was a lovely sweet bunny



IBleedOrange said:


> My 15 year-old Springer passed this week and I'm devastated. She was my 4-H dog growing up and went to many State Fair competitions with me. She lived with my parents and wandered off a few nights ago (they live in the country). She's deaf and partially blind, and I'm so broken that no one was there to comfort her in her last hours. I'm just so sick over the fact that she may have spent them scared and alone :cry


 
Ohh I am so sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge sweet girl


----------



## clevercat

I am having a tearful evening. Nine months ago today, my Colin passed away. I still miss him more than anything. I have my hands full with the rest of the fur family and I love them dearly. It's just - Colin was so, so special to me...




Love you always, Womble.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I am having a tearful evening. Nine months ago today, my Colin passed away. I still miss him more than anything. I have my hands full with the rest of the fur family and I love them dearly. It's just - Colin was so, so special to me...
> 
> View attachment 1840747
> 
> 
> Love you always, Womble.






And what a handsome fellow he was.


----------



## chowlover2

clevercat said:
			
		

> I am having a tearful evening. Nine months ago today, my Colin passed away. I still miss him more than anything. I have my hands full with the rest of the fur family and I love them dearly. It's just - Colin was so, so special to me...
> 
> Love you always, Womble.



I know how that is, one of my Chow girls has been gone 8 yrs and I still miss her terribly. Hugs.


----------



## Cindi

So sorry, Clever. There is always that special "One" that sticks with you no matter how long they are gone. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## madamefifi

I wish I could have been there to say good-bye to you, Sydney. We will miss you. You were such a great watch dog, I know you are standing guard at the Bridge like a good girl and waiting for your friends to come home.


----------



## jen_sparro

*Madamefifi*, I'm sure Sydney understood 

It's been a week since you left us Lily, and the house has been so quiet without you, I keep waiting for you to wander out of the games-room and slobber all over me, we disassembled your doghouse today, it was hard :cry: But it's okay, Toby has been doing his best to fill your role, he's on the couch (and you know he never liked the couch) watching late-night tennis with me, just like you used to  Missing you so much baby girl.


----------



## poopsie

madamefifi said:


> I wish I could have been there to say good-bye to you, Sydney. We will miss you. You were such a great watch dog, I know you are standing guard at the Bridge like a good girl and waiting for your friends to come home.




:cry:   So sorry for the loss of your Sydney. 



jen_sparro said:


> *Madamefifi*, I'm sure Sydney understood
> 
> It's been a week since you left us Lily, and the house has been so quiet without you, I keep waiting for you to wander out of the games-room and slobber all over me, we disassembled your doghouse today, it was hard :cry: But it's okay, Toby has been doing his best to fill your role, he's on the couch (and you know he never liked the couch) watching late-night tennis with me, just like you used to  Missing you so much baby girl.




Lily was so adorable! Play hard up at The Bridge sweetie


----------



## Cindi

My girly cat, Stevie, has always had sinus problems so we thought the latest was just a polyp or infection. It's cancer. The vet said she might have a month and it wouldn't be a good month so we chose to let her go without waking her up. She was under for x-ray and possible polyp surgery. I am so sad today. She was SUCH a sweet little girl. Loved everyone, was the chief bath giver and all around mommy cat. Good bye little girl. You will be missed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jen_sparro said:


> *Madamefifi*, I'm sure Sydney understood
> 
> It's been a week since you left us Lily, and the house has been so quiet without you, I keep waiting for you to wander out of the games-room and slobber all over me, we disassembled your doghouse today, it was hard :cry: But it's okay, Toby has been doing his best to fill your role, he's on the couch (and you know he never liked the couch) watching late-night tennis with me, just like you used to  Missing you so much baby girl.




RIP sweet Lily..


----------



## fufu

I will miss you greatly Ah Bit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> My girly cat, Stevie, has always had sinus problems so we thought the latest was just a polyp or infection. It's cancer. The vet said she might have a month and it wouldn't be a good month so we chose to let her go without waking her up. She was under for x-ray and possible polyp surgery. I am so sad today. She was SUCH a sweet little girl. Loved everyone, was the chief bath giver and all around mommy cat. Good bye little girl. You will be missed.



RIP Stevie..


----------



## Sweetpea83

fufu said:


> I will miss you greatly Ah Bit


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> My girly cat, Stevie, has always had sinus problems so we thought the latest was just a polyp or infection. It's cancer. The vet said she might have a month and it wouldn't be a good month so we chose to let her go without waking her up. She was under for x-ray and possible polyp surgery. I am so sad today. She was SUCH a sweet little girl. Loved everyone, was the chief bath giver and all around mommy cat. Good bye little girl. You will be missed.




Oh I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Stevie...............peace be the journey sweet girl


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. Cancer just sucks. :cry:


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> My girly cat, Stevie, has always had sinus problems so we thought the latest was just a polyp or infection. It's cancer. The vet said she might have a month and it wouldn't be a good month so we chose to let her go without waking her up. She was under for x-ray and possible polyp surgery. I am so sad today. She was SUCH a sweet little girl. Loved everyone, was the chief bath giver and all around mommy cat. Good bye little girl. You will be missed.



Oh Cindi, I am so sorry. Poor Stevie, what a beautiful girl. Sending you many many {{{hugs}}}, I know how sad you will be feeling.
Play hard up at the Bridge, little Stevie. You were loved.


----------



## clevercat

fufu said:


> I will miss you greatly Ah Bit



{{{hugs}}} RIP, little one.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks, Clever. She was a special one.




clevercat said:


> Oh Cindi, I am so sorry. Poor Stevie, what a beautiful girl. Sending you many many {{{hugs}}}, I know how sad you will be feeling.
> Play hard up at the Bridge, little Stevie. You were loved.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> My girly cat, Stevie, has always had sinus problems so we thought the latest was just a polyp or infection. It's cancer. The vet said she might have a month and it wouldn't be a good month so we chose to let her go without waking her up. She was under for x-ray and possible polyp surgery. I am so sad today. She was SUCH a sweet little girl. Loved everyone, was the chief bath giver and all around mommy cat. Good bye little girl. You will be missed.



I'm so sorry to hear Stevie had to cross the bridge so suddenly.  Rest peacefully in a warm sunny spot little Stevie.  :cry:


----------



## Cindi

Thanks, I'm sure she is up there holding someone down to give them a bath. Such a sweet girl.




cats n bags said:


> I'm so sorry to hear Stevie had to cross the bridge so suddenly. Rest peacefully in a warm sunny spot little Stevie. :cry:


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Thanks. Cancer just sucks. :cry:




Effen cancer 

I lost my parents and my mother/daughter tabbies to it. :censor:


----------



## dusty paws

Cindi and fufu sending you my love.


----------



## MarneeB

Domino, our oldest rottweiler went to the rainbow bridge early this morning. She had been on medication for her heart for over a year now so we knew she didn't have too long. She was 10 years old and a beautiful dog. She loved everyone she met and protected our family well. We buried her under a big tree in our back yard by a couple of other fur babies we lost over the years. Domino was special to us, we had her since she was just 8 weeks old. She helped train all the rotties we got after her, and made the ones we fostered feel at home. She will always be in my heart. I pray she is happy and and healthy and running around having fun now. I love you Domino.


----------



## dusty paws

Huggs Marnee


----------



## chowlover2

MarneeB said:
			
		

> Domino, our oldest rottweiler went to the rainbow bridge early this morning. She had been on medication for her heart for over a year now so we knew she didn't have too long. She was 10 years old and a beautiful dog. She loved everyone she met and protected our family well. We buried her under a big tree in our back yard by a couple of other fur babies we lost over the years. Domino was special to us, we had her since she was just 8 weeks old. She helped train all the rotties we got after her, and made the ones we fostered feel at home. She will always be in my heart. I pray she is happy and and healthy and running around having fun now. I love you Domino.



The Chows and I send you our love! Hugs.


----------



## dancingtiffany

My pet rabbit just died :'( We brought him to the pet hospital last night. I was already thinking of what we'll do when he gets home. But he never made it :'( I feel really bad. I'm in the office and currently hiding in the pantry and crying my heart out. Sigh.


----------



## poopsie

fufu said:


> I will miss you greatly Ah Bit



I am so sorry for your loss........Ah Bit was so beautiful 



MarneeB said:


> Domino, our oldest rottweiler went to the rainbow bridge early this morning. She had been on medication for her heart for over a year now so we knew she didn't have too long. She was 10 years old and a beautiful dog. She loved everyone she met and protected our family well. We buried her under a big tree in our back yard by a couple of other fur babies we lost over the years. Domino was special to us, we had her since she was just 8 weeks old. She helped train all the rotties we got after her, and made the ones we fostered feel at home. She will always be in my heart. I pray she is happy and and healthy and running around having fun now. I love you Domino.



Godspeed over The Bridge Domino. She sounded very special indeed.



dancingtiffany said:


> My pet rabbit just died :'( We brought him to the pet hospital last night. I was already thinking of what we'll do when he gets home. But he never made it :'( I feel really bad. I'm in the office and currently hiding in the pantry and crying my heart out. Sigh.



I am so sorry for the loss of your precious baby :cry:


----------



## MarneeB

dusty paws said:


> Huggs Marnee


 


chowlover2 said:


> The Chows and I send you our love! Hugs.


 

Thank you both very much.


----------



## MarneeB

poopsie2 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss........Ah Bit was so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Godspeed over The Bridge Domino. She sounded very special indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for the loss of your precious baby :cry:


 

Thank you poopsie. It has been 5 years since we lost a pet before losing Domino. I almost forgot how much it hurts.  My other rotties are missing her too & it's breaking my heart even more.


----------



## MarneeB

dancingtiffany said:


> My pet rabbit just died :'( We brought him to the pet hospital last night. I was already thinking of what we'll do when he gets home. But he never made it :'( I feel really bad. I'm in the office and currently hiding in the pantry and crying my heart out. Sigh.


 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dancingtiffany

MarneeB said:


> Domino, our oldest rottweiler went to the rainbow bridge early this morning.



Domino and Rhino are now in pet heaven. I'm sure they're feeling happy and well rested there. But gaaaaaaaaaah I still can't stop crying. I still remember how pitiful he looked when we left him at the pet hospital last night. :cry:



poopsie2 said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your precious baby :cry:



Thank you!  I'm such a crybaby. 



MarneeB said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.



Thanks! I'm sorry for yours too


----------



## chowlover2

dancingtiffany said:


> My pet rabbit just died :'( We brought him to the pet hospital last night. I was already thinking of what we'll do when he gets home. But he never made it :'( I feel really bad. I'm in the office and currently hiding in the pantry and crying my heart out. Sigh.


 I'm so sorry to hear that You just have to let it all out sometimes...


----------



## Sweetpea83

MarneeB said:


> Domino, our oldest rottweiler went to the rainbow bridge early this morning. She had been on medication for her heart for over a year now so we knew she didn't have too long. She was 10 years old and a beautiful dog. She loved everyone she met and protected our family well. We buried her under a big tree in our back yard by a couple of other fur babies we lost over the years. Domino was special to us, we had her since she was just 8 weeks old. She helped train all the rotties we got after her, and made the ones we fostered feel at home. She will always be in my heart. I pray she is happy and and healthy and running around having fun now. I love you Domino.





dancingtiffany said:


> My pet rabbit just died :'( We brought him to the pet hospital last night. I was already thinking of what we'll do when he gets home. But he never made it :'( I feel really bad. I'm in the office and currently hiding in the pantry and crying my heart out. Sigh.




to you both..


----------



## dancingtiffany

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that You just have to let it all out sometimes...





Sweetpea83 said:


> to you both..



Thank you so much!


----------



## MarneeB

Sweetpea83 said:


> to you both..


 

Thank you Sweatpea, I miss her so much. Domino was one of those dogs that knew when one of us was having a bad day or were not feeling well. She would stay close to us and lay her head on our lap.


----------



## missnicoleeee

Well my boy of 14 years finally passed away this morning.. And what makes it worse is that I wasn't there for him. I'm in sf and my parents house is about 2 hours away and it just breaks my heart that I wasn't able to say goodbye... At least he's in doggy heaven now...


----------



## chowlover2

missnicoleeee said:
			
		

> Well my boy of 14 years finally passed away this morning.. And what makes it worse is that I wasn't there for him. I'm in sf and my parents house is about 2 hours away and it just breaks my heart that I wasn't able to say goodbye... At least he's in doggy heaven now...



I'm so sorry to hear that Nicole, hugs.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry...........play hard up at The Bridge little man


----------



## MarneeB

missnicoleeee said:


> Well my boy of 14 years finally passed away this morning.. And what makes it worse is that I wasn't there for him. I'm in sf and my parents house is about 2 hours away and it just breaks my heart that I wasn't able to say goodbye... At least he's in doggy heaven now...


 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just know he is running around playing now.


----------



## missnicoleeee

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry to hear that Nicole, hugs.






			
				poopsie2 said:
			
		

> I am so sorry...........play hard up at The Bridge little man






			
				MarneeB said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry for your loss. I just know he is running around playing now.



Thanks... I didn't think it would hit me this hard but I'm having such a difficult time letting admitting he's gone.. The other day I came home to visit and I called out his name and my dad had to remind me he was gone and I just broke down...


----------



## jen_sparro

My darling labrador Toby passed away tonight. He was almost 14yrs old. We've had him since he was 8wks old. I was 8yrs old when we got him (I'm 22yrs old now). He had lung cancer and went into respiratory failure suddenly tonight. We rushed him to the ER vet and put him to sleep so he wouldn't suffer.

I don't know what to do without him, the world got a little darker since he left :cry: He was the gentlest soul, and the most perfect dog. I'll miss playing hide and seek with him, having someone to cuddle with on the kitchen floor after I come home late from a night out and I've had too much to drink. He's just always been there. I'm glad he'll be with Tigerlily (we lost her last month), so I know he's not alone. I love you baby boy


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for the loss of your darling Toby. I can see why you loved him so


----------



## chowlover2

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope Toby & Tigerlily are playing like pups at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss of Toby. What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Classic Chic

I am so sorry for your lost!!  Like you, I also lost my beloved family dog today.  She was 13 years old, German shepard/Rottweiler mix, Chinese only dog.  My older cousin adopted her from animal pawn shop when she was only few months old, before she move in to live with us.  Donut is a family pet for everyone in the house. She used to chew on my younger cousins scented crayon all the time, thinking it was some sort of treat.  She love human and dog food, but hates durian when step mom tries to feed her.  When i gave her doggie ice cream, she licked it so fast i thought her tongue will get cramps. 

She forced her vet and animal hospital crew to learn Chinese because that's all she understood.  We used to joke that all the free Chinese lessons we taught, the animal hospital would owe us money instead.

She enjoyed basking under the sun when Granny (3 generation household) does her morning stretch exercise.  She kept my 89 years old Granny company when we r out for school/work.  She reminded Granny when to take a nap, when to eat dinner, and Medication time for Granny and herself.

She never barks at immediate family member when they came to visit from oversea, even though they've never met before.  She just knew.  She started to sleep downstairs by herself at age 11, because arthritis robbed her mobility.  But she still kept Granny company during morning exercise and tries her best to stand up when people returns from school/work. 

When I moved from TX to MI this june, instead of walking away (she walks away when people leave for work/school) like she usually do, she knew it's a different type of parting.  She actually walked me to the door, rubs her head on my leg as a cat would, whimpered and stood there to watch me drive off.  My cousin told me Donut flopped down by the door a long time by herself after I left, no one can tempt her with any food. She remained passive for a long time, and cries with Granny when they both misses me.

Like any old dog, she was diagnosed with many issues, though none was life threatening.  But urinary track infection took her life today.  She didn't eat or drink, can't urine by herself, lost the whole function in matters of hours.  When she was rushed to ER, vet said it was so aggressive, any treatment given will prolong her suffer.  She had multiple blood test, x ray, sonogram, and MRI this year for other issues, but none reflects any signs of urinary track infection.

With a heavy heart, her mom (my older cousin) felt that based on current situation, any treatment given is a torture.  Donut received her last shot in the arms of her mom, and the vet she knew for over ten years this morning.  She will come home two weeks later, as a stash of ash.....    


R.I.P Donut and Tobby!  I hope there is no language barrier in doggie heaven, so Donut can make more friend and hops around pain free whenever she please.

These are last pictures I took of her.  A lick of my birthday cake this June, sniffing out new sofa, keeping my younger cousin company as he tries to recover from staying up late.  Thank goodness for camera phone, without it I would not have these many precious pictures of Donut.


----------



## Classic Chic

a few more


----------



## Classic Chic

Words can't describe my feeling, Donut passed away less than 24 hours from Moon Festival (Chinese version of Thanksgiving, it next big holiday after Lunar New Year).  I used to feed her a piece of moon cake  every year, I bet she was drooling over special holiday food and moon cake before she was rushed to ER.


----------



## chowlover2

Classic Chic said:


> Words can't describe my feeling, Donut passed away less than 24 hours from Moon Festival (Chinese version of Thanksgiving, it next big holiday after Lunar New Year). I used to feed her a piece of moon cake every year, I bet she was drooling over special holiday food and moon cake before she was rushed to ER.


What a beautiful girl, she was so lucky to have you and your family to love. I hope Donut is playing with her buddy Tobby free of pain at the Rainbow Bridge. My Chows and I send you many hugs


----------



## poopsie

Classic Chic said:


> Words can't describe my feeling, Donut passed away less than 24 hours from Moon Festival (Chinese version of Thanksgiving, it next big holiday after Lunar New Year).  I used to feed her a piece of moon cake  every year, I bet she was drooling over special holiday food and moon cake before she was rushed to ER.





I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Donut. She was darling. Play hard up at The Bridge sweet girl


----------



## weekender2

rip donut and Toby
hugs to both your families


----------



## Collie5

Eleven years ago tomorrow I stood in the vet clinic holding the canine love of my life, and my soul mate while she died in my arms and passed to the Rainbow Bridge. My precious Sierra (Ch. Kanebriar Stoneridge Sierra HIC) had been poisioned by a monster of a neighbor who hated Collies. 
Sierra was my second show dog and in my eyes, the most beautiful, loyal and loving Collie inside and out that ever lived. Our bond was like no other and will never be again. It still hurts like it happened yesterday and I miss her every day of my life. She was an angel on Earth. RIP my little angel. I miss you so much...


----------



## clevercat

Collie5 said:


> Eleven years ago tomorrow I stood in the vet clinic holding the canine love of my life, and my soul mate while she died in my arms and passed to the Rainbow Bridge. My precious Sierra (Ch. Kanebriar Stoneridge Sierra HIC) had been poisioned by a monster of a neighbor who hated Collies.
> Sierra was my second show dog and in my eyes, the most beautiful, loyal and loving Collie inside and out that ever lived. Our bond was like no other and will never be again. It still hurts like it happened yesterday and I miss her every day of my life. She was an angel on Earth. RIP my little angel. I miss you so much...



I'm so, so sorry. I can't imagine how it hurts to know somebody could be so evil. There is a special place in Hell for people like your neighbour.
I know Sierra is playing hard up at the Bridge and you and she will one day be reunited. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## chowlover2

Collie5 said:


> Eleven years ago tomorrow I stood in the vet clinic holding the canine love of my life, and my soul mate while she died in my arms and passed to the Rainbow Bridge. My precious Sierra (Ch. Kanebriar Stoneridge Sierra HIC) had been poisioned by a monster of a neighbor who hated Collies.
> Sierra was my second show dog and in my eyes, the most beautiful, loyal and loving Collie inside and out that ever lived. Our bond was like no other and will never be again. It still hurts like it happened yesterday and I miss her every day of my life. She was an angel on Earth. RIP my little angel. I miss you so much...


OMG! That is awful! I feel sick just thinking about it, how can anyone do such a thing?


----------



## LVoeShopping

Rest in peace to my sweet little baby that passed away unexpectedly today.

Mr. Miyagi you will be very missed


----------



## poopsie

Collie5 said:


> Eleven years ago tomorrow I stood in the vet clinic holding the canine love of my life, and my soul mate while she died in my arms and passed to the Rainbow Bridge. My precious Sierra (Ch. Kanebriar Stoneridge Sierra HIC) had been poisioned by a monster of a neighbor who hated Collies.
> Sierra was my second show dog and in my eyes, the most beautiful, loyal and loving Collie inside and out that ever lived. Our bond was like no other and will never be again. It still hurts like it happened yesterday and I miss her every day of my life. She was an angel on Earth. RIP my little angel. I miss you so much...



Oh how horrible! I am so sorry your baby was taken from you in such a brutal fashion. 




LVoeShopping said:


> Rest in peace to my sweet little baby that passed away unexpectedly today.
> 
> Mr. Miyagi you will be very missed




Oh I love that he was named Mr Miyagi. I am so sorry for your sudden and unexpected loss. Godspeed over The Bridge sweet pup


----------



## chowlover2

LVoeShopping said:


> Rest in peace to my sweet little baby that passed away unexpectedly today.
> 
> Mr. Miyagi you will be very missed


 I'm so sorry for your sudden loss, such a shock to the system


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Collie5 said:


> Eleven years ago tomorrow I stood in the vet clinic holding the canine love of my life, and my soul mate while she died in my arms and passed to the Rainbow Bridge. My precious Sierra (Ch. Kanebriar Stoneridge Sierra HIC) had been poisioned by a monster of a neighbor who hated Collies.
> Sierra was my second show dog and in my eyes, the most beautiful, loyal and loving Collie inside and out that ever lived. Our bond was like no other and will never be again. It still hurts like it happened yesterday and I miss her every day of my life. She was an angel on Earth. RIP my little angel. I miss you so much...



Your post moved me to tears.  I was checking in on LVoeShopping's thread when I saw it.  I can't imagine how you must have felt.  For someone to be that cruel.  I have no words.  You will be in my thoughts tomorrow.  I am so sorry to hear that someone would inflict this kind of pain on you and your beloved pet.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

LVoeShopping said:


> Rest in peace to my sweet little baby that passed away unexpectedly today.
> 
> Mr. Miyagi you will be very missed



He was a handsome little boy!


----------



## Collie5

LVoeShopping said:


> Rest in peace to my sweet little baby that passed away unexpectedly today.
> 
> Mr. Miyagi you will be very missed


 

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Collie5

Thank you to everyone who responded with their sympathies to my post about my beloved Sierra. I'm having a VERY difficult day today, as I do every year when this day rolls around. I have to keep busy and try not to think about it. :cry:
The monster who killed her still lives on the next street over. He is evil and as Clevercat said, there is a place in Hell reserved for him and others like him. He has an order filed to stay away from us and our property, and he knows we installed security cameras on the property. The police know him and they are hoping some day he will give them enough evidence to arrest him. Until then, I can only hope Karma comes his way.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Thank you all so much, reading the stories here has been so helpful.


----------



## oggers86

Tibs...i cant believe you have gone, it only seems like yesterday you were a tiny little kitten, yet its 15 years ago!! Sorry i couldnt be there with you for your last few years, i will never forget you, i loved you so much and always looked forward to my visits so i could see your pretty little face. My visits wont be the same without you but i know you will always be there.

Sleep tight little one xxxx


----------



## Sweetpea83

LVoeShopping said:


> Rest in peace to my sweet little baby that passed away unexpectedly today.
> 
> Mr. Miyagi you will be very missed




I'm so sorry to hear this..


----------



## poopsie

oggers86 said:


> Tibs...i cant believe you have gone, it only seems like yesterday you were a tiny little kitten, yet its 15 years ago!! Sorry i couldnt be there with you for your last few years, i will never forget you, i loved you so much and always looked forward to my visits so i could see your pretty little face. My visits wont be the same without you but i know you will always be there.
> 
> Sleep tight little one xxxx





So sorry you lost your beautiful girl. She is in very good company up at The Bridge.


----------



## tangowithme

I found something very comforting on a local website.

For a very modest fee, your furry companion will be buried in a special plot. For an annual fee, you can keep stray cats and dogs, abandoned rabbits and hamsters from being euthanized, while providing for your own pet's burial site. 

Mosche the Cat, boss of the household, is already 18 years old. It's so odd. I met DH when Mosche was already around as a kitten, and DH passed away when Mosche was still very much alive. We share family history together, the cat and I. And no one can tell me that a cat and human don't develop a shared language over all those years. Mosche has this pitiful mehowlyhowlymeoooow - which means turn on the tap you dummy, I want to drink. When he thinks it's time for me to wake up he goes mek-mek-mek in my ear, while stroking my cheek so gently. Completely different sounds! And when it's time to go to sleep, I say to him "Gehen wir ins Bettle?", and he goes "Whrrrr", jumps off the chair and heads straight to his spot next to the pillow. So much loving companionship. 

I dread the day when he's gone. Still, it will be a good feeling to be able to visit his little gravesite. This is a first for me, because all my other cats and Pauli the hamster were buried in my parents' yard, which is no longer possible. I dug the holes, placed them in there wrapped in a favorite blankie, shoveling the dirt over the little grave and stomping it, crying buckets of tears all the while. They had a final "home" there... I'm sure you know what I mean.

I'll be glad to contribute what little I can to the well-being of abandoned and old animals. I'm too old to take on a new shelter pet, not knowing what my health status really is. I would hate for us to become used to one another, only to have the animal returned to the shelter in case my health fails. I'd rather contribute and visit, taking a dog out for a long stroll or stroking the other animals.


----------



## TazMonkey

tangowithme said:


> I'm too old to take on a new shelter pet, not knowing what my health status really is. I would hate for us to become used to one another, only to have the animal returned to the shelter in case my health fails. I'd rather contribute and visit, taking a dog out for a long stroll or stroking the other animals.



I would agree that it's irresponsible for someone who is unwell or elderly to adopt a kitten or puppy.  Having said that, there are a lot of older pets at shelters these days who could use a good home for their few remaining years.  I don't know how it is in Europe but the euthanasia statistics in the US are horrifying.  Anyway, a thought.

P.S.  I love reading your posts about your family and find them quite lyrical.  Have you thought about writing a memoir of your family?  I wish you would.


----------



## chowlover2

TazMonkey said:
			
		

> I would agree that it's irresponsible for someone who is unwell or elderly to adopt a kitten or puppy.  Having said that, there are a lot of older pets at shelters these days who could use a good home for their few remaining years.  I don't know how it is in Europe but the euthanasia statistics in the US are horrifying.  Anyway, a thought.
> 
> P.S.  I love reading your posts about your family and find them quite lyrical.  Have you thought about writing a memoir of your family?  I wish you would.



That's a wonderful idea. There are so many older pets in shelters in the US. I'm sure there are some in Europe.


----------



## Cindi

My cat rescue has a "seniors for seniors" adoption program. We match up older cats with seniors that want a friend. We help pay for the food and vet care if needed. Great program IMO.





chowlover2 said:


> That's a wonderful idea. There are so many older pets in shelters in the US. I'm sure there are some in Europe.


----------



## chiaraV

this is my little Kobe,he passed away in September,he was really young,6 months..we spent a little time together but gave me a huge amount of love,I miss him so much and I think about him everyday...I just wish we had more time together,more laugh,more walks..He was special,hope he is happy on the rainbow bridg,running around with all the other puppies, and that sometimes he misses me a bit.


----------



## chowlover2

Cindi said:


> My cat rescue has a "seniors for seniors" adoption program. We match up older cats with seniors that want a friend. We help pay for the food and vet care if needed. Great program IMO.


 That's awesome!


----------



## chowlover2

chiaraV said:


> this is my little Kobe,he passed away in September,he was really young,6 months..we spent a little time together but gave me a huge amount of love,I miss him so much and I think about him everyday...I just wish we had more time together,more laugh,more walks..He was special,hope he is happy on the rainbow bridg,running around with all the other puppies, and that sometimes he misses me a bit.


What a little cutie! I'm sure he had the best life possible living with you those 6 months. I am so sorry he passed away far too soon.


----------



## chiaraV

chowlover2 said:


> What a little cutie! I'm sure he had the best life possible living with you those 6 months. I am so sorry he passed away far too soon.



Thank you!he was really the best I could have ever hoped for,so sweet and so so funny..it feels good to be able to share this here


----------



## poopsie

chiaraV said:


> this is my little Kobe,he passed away in September,he was really young,6 months..we spent a little time together but gave me a huge amount of love,I miss him so much and I think about him everyday...I just wish we had more time together,more laugh,more walks..He was special,hope he is happy on the rainbow bridg,running around with all the other puppies, and that sometimes he misses me a bit.



I am so sorry for your loss of that adorable baby.  :cry:


----------



## chiaraV

poopsie2 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of that adorable baby.  :cry:



thank you..hopefully it will get a little bit better,this emptyness..it's gonna be 2 months without him in 5 days..


----------



## clevercat

chiaraV said:


> this is my little Kobe,he passed away in September,he was really young,6 months..we spent a little time together but gave me a huge amount of love,I miss him so much and I think about him everyday...I just wish we had more time together,more laugh,more walks..He was special,hope he is happy on the rainbow bridg,running around with all the other puppies, and that sometimes he misses me a bit.



I'm so sorry. I know the pain you are going through now, it's the worst thing in the world. He was a beautiful little boy. Play hard up at the Bridge, little man. {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## pmburk

I just wanted to pop in and say that I'm sorry for all of the losses posted here. I've been there many times myself and will be again in the future. They are a part of our families!

Oddly, this thread also gives me a great sense of comfort - mostly because I know that all of the animals posted here were dearly loved and had great lives with you ladies.


----------



## chiaraV

it's so true...writing what happened to me here has been helping,sharing this with people who went through the same exact thing...I mean,I have an amazing family and friends who tried to help(and did) but their life obviously go on,..a part of mine instead just stopped that night with him..THANK YOU girls for all your comments and for letting me talk about him  *hugs*

I'll just share a couple of pics more,I was,and still am,so proud of him..the first one was taken the day HE found me and convinced me to bring him home, the second one at the lake this summer,where he got to swim for the first time,he was so exhausted that evening that the morning after he slept until 11am!


----------



## chowlover2

chiaraV said:


> it's so true...writing what happened to me here has been helping,sharing this with people who went through the same exact thing...I mean,I have an amazing family and friends who tried to help(and did) but their life obviously go on,..a part of mine instead just stopped that night with him..THANK YOU girls for all your comments and for letting me talk about him  *hugs*
> 
> I'll just share a couple of pics more,I was,and still am,so proud of him..the first one was taken the day HE found me and convinced me to bring him home, the second one at the lake this summer,where he got to swim for the first time,he was so exhausted that evening that the morning after he slept until 11am!



Your pics just break my heart, I'm so glad he found you for the short time he was here!


----------



## chiaraV

thank you all


----------



## clevercat

It's a year today since my beautiful boy Colin passed over. I still think about you every day little man. Still love and miss you. Play hard up at the Bridge with the rest of the family, Wombat-man. Love, Mummy x


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> It's a year today since my beautiful boy Colin passed over. I still think about you every day little man. Still love and miss you. Play hard up at the Bridge with the rest of the family, Wombat-man. Love, Mummy x








It never gets easy, does it? I was going through some old floppy discs the other day and there were a few pictures of one of the tabbies. I bawled like a baby even though he has been gone for a few years.


Keep 'em jumpin' Colin


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> It never gets easy, does it? I was going through some old floppy discs the other day and there were a few pictures of one of the tabbies. I bawled like a baby even though he has been gone for a few years.
> 
> 
> Keep 'em jumpin' Colin



Thank you poopsie.... It's odd, I'm sure the cats can sense how I feel...Missy is in my lap, giving me a baff - Phil, Tommy, Eamonn and Figs are all snoodled up on the sofa with me....no punch ups or hissy fits.
I do miss him, though...like you say, it doesn't get any easier...


----------



## mdlcal28

Just had a furry baby cross The Rainbow Bridge..............
she had a stroke a couple of months ago. She regained her site and balance and was eating, but never gained much weight back. We were giving her blood pressure medicine daily. But you could tell it was coming. Shes been having trouble breathing for a couple of weeks, but it really didnt slow her down. She was just kind of wasting away.

Its just weird, though, that an hour ago, she was jumping up in my lap, if I put her down, she'd get right back up there.....and then all of a sudden, she got down and went and laid on the tile floor by the front door. The heelers went straight over to her and would not leave, so I knew it was close. So I went and picked her up to hold, and she would not stay in my lap. I tried three times and each time she would jump down. She knew. She went over to a corner of the breakfast room and laid on the tile again, and that was it. She tinkled and didnt want to do that on me, thats why she kept getting down. I'm sad, but we had her for  few months longer than we thought we would that day we took for the stroke. We just knew she wasnt coming home that day.
So now she is across the bridge with our friend Moose, who founded the largest no kill shelter in Western NC....so now we have sent our Pandora (May 1999-19yrs old), Hera (February2012-16yrs old) and now Cleo (13 yrs old) for him to watch over..
Her kittysis Aja, doesnt even know yet because she is a nocturnal cat who only comes out at night - thats the truth!, and her heeler sissies are both mopey...not exactly a wonderful end to Thanksgiving.....


----------



## chowlover2

mdlcal28 said:
			
		

> Just had a furry baby cross The Rainbow Bridge..............
> she had a stroke a couple of months ago. She regained her site and balance and was eating, but never gained much weight back. We were giving her blood pressure medicine daily. But you could tell it was coming. Shes been having trouble breathing for a couple of weeks, but it really didnt slow her down. She was just kind of wasting away.
> 
> Its just weird, though, that an hour ago, she was jumping up in my lap, if I put her down, she'd get right back up there.....and then all of a sudden, she got down and went and laid on the tile floor by the front door. The heelers went straight over to her and would not leave, so I knew it was close. So I went and picked her up to hold, and she would not stay in my lap. I tried three times and each time she would jump down. She knew. She went over to a corner of the breakfast room and laid on the tile again, and that was it. She tinkled and didnt want to do that on me, thats why she kept getting down. I'm sad, but we had her for  few months longer than we thought we would that day we took for the stroke. We just knew she wasnt coming home that day.
> So now she is across the bridge with our friend Moose, who founded the largest no kill shelter in Western NC....so now we have sent our Pandora (May 1999-19yrs old), Hera (February2012-16yrs old) and now Cleo (13 yrs old) for him to watch over..
> Her kittysis Aja, doesnt even know yet because she is a nocturnal cat who only comes out at night - thats the truth!, and her heeler sissies are both mopey...not exactly a wonderful end to Thanksgiving.....



I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, hugs.


----------



## poopsie

mdlcal28 said:


> Just had a furry baby cross The Rainbow Bridge..............
> she had a stroke a couple of months ago. She regained her site and balance and was eating, but never gained much weight back. We were giving her blood pressure medicine daily. But you could tell it was coming. Shes been having trouble breathing for a couple of weeks, but it really didnt slow her down. She was just kind of wasting away.
> 
> Its just weird, though, that an hour ago, she was jumping up in my lap, if I put her down, she'd get right back up there.....and then all of a sudden, she got down and went and laid on the tile floor by the front door. The heelers went straight over to her and would not leave, so I knew it was close. So I went and picked her up to hold, and she would not stay in my lap. I tried three times and each time she would jump down. She knew. She went over to a corner of the breakfast room and laid on the tile again, and that was it. She tinkled and didnt want to do that on me, thats why she kept getting down. I'm sad, but we had her for  few months longer than we thought we would that day we took for the stroke. We just knew she wasnt coming home that day.
> So now she is across the bridge with our friend Moose, who founded the largest no kill shelter in Western NC....so now we have sent our Pandora (May 1999-19yrs old), Hera (February2012-16yrs old) and now Cleo (13 yrs old) for him to watch over..
> Her kittysis Aja, doesnt even know yet because she is a nocturnal cat who only comes out at night - thats the truth!, and her heeler sissies are both mopey...not exactly a wonderful end to Thanksgiving.....





I am so sorry for your loss. :cry:

Godspeed over the Bridge little one.


----------



## chiaraV

mdlcal28 said:


> Just had a furry baby cross The Rainbow Bridge..............
> she had a stroke a couple of months ago. She regained her site and balance and was eating, but never gained much weight back. We were giving her blood pressure medicine daily. But you could tell it was coming. Shes been having trouble breathing for a couple of weeks, but it really didnt slow her down. She was just kind of wasting away.
> 
> Its just weird, though, that an hour ago, she was jumping up in my lap, if I put her down, she'd get right back up there.....and then all of a sudden, she got down and went and laid on the tile floor by the front door. The heelers went straight over to her and would not leave, so I knew it was close. So I went and picked her up to hold, and she would not stay in my lap. I tried three times and each time she would jump down. She knew. She went over to a corner of the breakfast room and laid on the tile again, and that was it. She tinkled and didnt want to do that on me, thats why she kept getting down. I'm sad, but we had her for  few months longer than we thought we would that day we took for the stroke. We just knew she wasnt coming home that day.
> So now she is across the bridge with our friend Moose, who founded the largest no kill shelter in Western NC....so now we have sent our Pandora (May 1999-19yrs old), Hera (February2012-16yrs old) and now Cleo (13 yrs old) for him to watch over..
> Her kittysis Aja, doesnt even know yet because she is a nocturnal cat who only comes out at night - thats the truth!, and her heeler sissies are both mopey...not exactly a wonderful end to Thanksgiving.....



so sorry for your loss..I bet she's in great company now


----------



## chiaraV

poopsie2 said:


> It never gets easy, does it? I was going through some old floppy discs the other day and there were a few pictures of one of the tabbies. I bawled like a baby even though he has been gone for a few years.
> 
> 
> Keep 'em jumpin' Colin



No it really doesn't..sometimes it looks like it can but they are just always here with us,in our minds and heart


----------



## Collie5

So sorry for your loss. Today would have been the 13th birthday of my "April" whom I lost 8 months ago. Plus, today is the anniversary of losing my predious Dad, so overall NOT a good day for me. I will be trying hard to keep my mind off of both losses. No, it never gets easier.


----------



## clevercat

Collie5 said:


> So sorry for your loss. Today would have been the 13th birthday of my "April" whom I lost 8 months ago. Plus, today is the anniversary of losing my predious Dad, so overall NOT a good day for me. I will be trying hard to keep my mind off of both losses. No, it never gets easier.



Sending you big, big {{{hugs}}}.


----------



## chowlover2

Collie5 said:


> So sorry for your loss. Today would have been the 13th birthday of my "April" whom I lost 8 months ago. Plus, today is the anniversary of losing my predious Dad, so overall NOT a good day for me. I will be trying hard to keep my mind off of both losses. No, it never gets easier.


----------



## roxies_mom

I usually stay away from this thread, it makes me so sad and brings back so many memories of my furbabies that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge....I am so sorry of everyone's losses.  

I have to share this.....last week a home was broken into in South Florida.  The homeowner is a sheriff and in the house was his retired service dog, a german shepard named Duke.  A 16 year old and 2 others entered the house looking for guns.  Duke protected the property and they shot him 4 times.  The vet did everything they could, even flew him to Gainesville on a private plane for testing.  The damage done to his esophogus was too much, they couldn't operate to repair it and they put him down last night.  I cried my eyes out for that poor dog and his owner.  They have the 16 year old in custody and are looking for the other two.  Reports are they may charge them with killing an officer since Duke was a retired police dog.  So sad.....Thanks for letting me share and again, hugs to you all that have suffered the loss of a beloved pet.  God Bless.


----------



## Collie5

clevercat said:


> Sending you big, big {{{hugs}}}.



Thank you...


----------



## Collie5

chowlover2 said:


>



Thank you. Even though April was 12 1/2 I was SO not prepared for her to leave me yet. Same with my Dad. He was only 67, had just retired and then he was hit with the big C.


----------



## Sternchen

I'm sorry for your losses, everyone.

I just wanted to come here and say how much I miss my doggy, Bear.

He died over 10 years ago but I still miss him everyday. He was 7 when he passed. He was my best friend and my brother (I am an only child).

We got Bear from the ASPCA in Barstow, CA after I bugged my parents to death about me wanting a dog. I was 6 at the time. He stood there, wagging his tail and smiling at us when we walked up to that little black and brown ball of fuzz. We fell in love and named him Bear because that's what he looked like - a little baby bear. He was a mixture of Golden Shepherd and Rottweiler and often looked like he was smiling. That's why we nicknamed him "smiley boy".

I miss him so much :cry:

After he passed away my mom and I cut out his footprints from the sheet in the trunk of our car. We each made ourselves a frame where pictures of him are in and his footprint. It hangs in my kitchen


----------



## chowlover2

Collie5 said:


> Thank you. Even though April was 12 1/2 I was SO not prepared for her to leave me yet. Same with my Dad. He was only 67, had just retired and then he was hit with the big C.



My last Chow girlwas12 when she died. It was out of the blue too. She went out in the rain Sat AM ( which she hated ) when she didn't come right back I went looking for her,and she was standing in our driveway like she forgot how to get back to the door. I really think she must have had a ministroke. I got her in and dried off, and she was quiet the rest of the day. I was watching TV that night and she was asleep on the floor beside me, I asked her if she wanted to come into bed with me, but she was snoring happily, so I let her be. I came in the next morning to find her in the same spot, she passed away in her sleep. She hadn't been sick, so no idea of what happened. It was easier than making the decision to put her to sleep, and for that I am grateful. Have had my new girl 8 yrs now, and I love her to pieces, that's her in my closing signature, she is a little red devil!


----------



## chowlover2

Sternchen said:


> I'm sorry for your losses, everyone.
> 
> I just wanted to come here and say how much I miss my doggy, Bear.
> 
> He died over 10 years ago but I still miss him everyday. He was 7 when he passed. He was my best friend and my brother (I am an only child).
> 
> We got Bear from the ASPCA in Barstow, CA after I bugged my parents to death about me wanting a dog. I was 6 at the time. He stood there, wagging his tail and smiling at us when we walked up to that little black and brown ball of fuzz. We fell in love and named him Bear because that's what he looked like - a little baby bear. He was a mixture of Golden Shepherd and Rottweiler and often looked like he was smiling. That's why we nicknamed him "smiley boy".
> 
> I miss him so much :cry:
> 
> After he passed away my mom and I cut out his footprints from the sheet in the trunk of our car. We each made ourselves a frame where pictures of him are in and his footprint. It hangs in my kitchen



That is such a sweet idea about framing the footprints! That's my boy Bear ( cream Chow ) in my closing signature. I lost him 3 yrs ago. My new boy is going to be 3 soon, it just seems like I lost him yesterday.


----------



## poopsie

roxies_mom said:


> I usually stay away from this thread, it makes me so sad and brings back so many memories of my furbabies that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge....I am so sorry of everyone's losses.
> 
> I have to share this.....last week a home was broken into in South Florida.  The homeowner is a sheriff and in the house was his retired service dog, a german shepard named Duke.  A 16 year old and 2 others entered the house looking for guns.  Duke protected the property and they shot him 4 times.  The vet did everything they could, even flew him to Gainesville on a private plane for testing.  The damage done to his esophogus was too much, they couldn't operate to repair it and they put him down last night.  I cried my eyes out for that poor dog and his owner.  They have the 16 year old in custody and are looking for the other two.  Reports are they may charge them with killing an officer since Duke was a retired police dog.  So sad.....Thanks for letting me share and again, hugs to you all that have suffered the loss of a beloved pet.  God Bless.



  I hope that they throw the book at those punks. God love you Duke  



Sternchen said:


> I'm sorry for your losses, everyone.
> 
> I just wanted to come here and say how much I miss my doggy, Bear.
> 
> He died over 10 years ago but I still miss him everyday. He was 7 when he passed. He was my best friend and my brother (I am an only child).
> 
> We got Bear from the ASPCA in Barstow, CA after I bugged my parents to death about me wanting a dog. I was 6 at the time. He stood there, wagging his tail and smiling at us when we walked up to that little black and brown ball of fuzz. We fell in love and named him Bear because that's what he looked like - a little baby bear. He was a mixture of Golden Shepherd and Rottweiler and often looked like he was smiling. That's why we nicknamed him "smiley boy".
> 
> I miss him so much :cry:
> 
> After he passed away my mom and I cut out his footprints from the sheet in the trunk of our car. We each made ourselves a frame where pictures of him are in and his footprint. It hangs in my kitchen



What a wonderful remembrance!


----------



## Collie5

chowlover2 said:


> My last Chow girlwas12 when she died. It was out of the blue too. She went out in the rain Sat AM ( which she hated ) when she didn't come right back I went looking for her,and she was standing in our driveway like she forgot how to get back to the door. I really think she must have had a ministroke. I got her in and dried off, and she was quiet the rest of the day. I was watching TV that night and she was asleep on the floor beside me, I asked her if she wanted to come into bed with me, but she was snoring happily, so I let her be. I came in the next morning to find her in the same spot, she passed away in her sleep. She hadn't been sick, so no idea of what happened. It was easier than making the decision to put her to sleep, and for that I am grateful. Have had my new girl 8 yrs now, and I love her to pieces, that's her in my closing signature, she is a little red devil!



I so wish they would all go peacefully like your girl when their time comes. It does sound like your girl had a stroke. I had one who died from stroke. Unfortunately, April developed aspiration pneumonia. NOT a pretty ordeal and I had to make the choice to end her suffering. If she had been younger, I would have done anything in my power to try to save her, but at her age, her poor old body could just not pull through it. It was devastating. I always think I can go through the losses anymore, but then I can't live my life without them either. sigh...


----------



## chowlover2

Collie5 said:
			
		

> I so wish they would all go peacefully like your girl when their time comes. It does sound like your girl had a stroke. I had one who died from stroke. Unfortunately, April developed aspiration pneumonia. NOT a pretty ordeal and I had to make the choice to end her suffering. If she had been younger, I would have done anything in my power to try to save her, but at her age, her poor old body could just not pull through it. It was devastating. I always think I can go through the losses anymore, but then I can't live my life without them either. sigh...



My first Chow girl developed heart problems. I took her to vet and they did all that they could, only expected her to live 6 months. She lived another year and a half. Her body was retaining fluids in her chest, her nickname was Hoover because she was always sweeping the floors for food. Anyway, at vet she was on IV and looked great, but wouldn't eat. When she wouldn't eat food I cooked for her, I knew it was time to say goodbye. It was one of the hardest things I ever had to do. I bought her when I first got out of college, and we had 16 wonderful years together. She was such a sweetheart, I still miss her.


----------



## Juda

RIP "Ben" a ginger stray cat that we took to the vet because he was limping but ended up putting him to sleep because of fatal gum disease.
We just met you Ben (DH chose his name) but like other kitties you deserve a name and place in the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Collie5

Juda said:


> RIP "Ben" a ginger stray cat that we took to the vet because he was limping but ended up putting him to sleep because of fatal gum disease.
> We just met you Ben (DH chose his name) but like other kitties you deserve a name and place in the rainbow bridge.



So very sorry...:cry:


----------



## chiaraV

I want to share with you this open lettere that Fiona Apple wrote a few days ago to her fans to explain way she's postponig the tour..it is very long but it's totally worth the reading..

It's 6pm on Friday,and I'm writing to a few thousand friends I have not met yet.
I am writing to ask them to change our plans and meet a little while later.
Here's the thing.
I have a dog Janet, and she's been ill for almost two years now, as a tumor has been idling in her chest, growing ever so slowly. She's almost 14 years old now.I got her when she was 4 months old. I was 21 then ,an adult officially - and she was my child.
She is a pitbull, and was found in Echo Park, with a rope around her neck, and bites all over her ears and face.
She was the one the dogfighters use to puff up the confidence of the contenders.
She's almost 14 and I've never seen her start a fight ,or bite, or even growl, so I can understand why they chose her for that awful role. She's a pacifist.
Janet has been the most consistent relationship of my adult life, and that is just a fact.
We've lived in numerous houses, and jumped a few make shift families, but it's always really been the two of us.
She slept in bed with me, her head on the pillow, and she accepted my hysterical, tearful face into her chest, with her paws around me, every time I was heartbroken, or spirit-broken, or just lost, and as years went by, she let me take the role of her child, as I fell asleep, with her chin resting above my head.
She was under the piano when I wrote songs, barked any time I tried to record anything, and she was in the studio with me all the time we recorded the last album.
The last time I came back from tour, she was spry as ever, and she's used to me being gone for a few weeks every 6 or 7 years.
She has Addison's Disease, which makes it dangerous for her to travel since she needs regular injections of Cortisol, because she reacts to stress and to excitement without the physiological tools which keep most of us from literally panicking to death.
Despite all of this, she&#8217;s effortlessly joyful and playful, and only stopped acting like a puppy about 3 years ago.
She's my best friend and my mother and my daughter, my benefactor, and she's the one who taught me what love is.
I can't come to South America. Not now.
When I got back from the last leg of the US tour, there was a big, big difference.
She doesn't even want to go for walks anymore.
I know that she's not sad about aging or dying. Animals have a survival instinct, but a sense of mortality and vanity, they do not. That&#8217;s why they are so much more present than people.
But I know that she is coming close to point where she will stop being a dog, and instead, be part of everything. She&#8217;ll be in the wind, and in the soil, and the snow, and in me, wherever I go.
I just can't leave her now, please understand.
If I go away again, I&#8217;m afraid she'll die and I won't have the honor of singing her to sleep, of escorting her out.
Sometimes it takes me 20 minutes to pick which socks to wear to bed.
But this decision is instant.
These are the choices we make, which define us.
I will not be the woman who puts her career ahead of love and friendship.
I am the woman who stays home and bakes Tilapia for my dearest, oldest friend.
And helps her be comfortable, and comforted, and safe, and important.
Many of us these days, we dread the death of a loved one. It is the ugly truth of Life, that keeps us feeling terrified and alone.
I wish we could also appreciate the time that lies right beside the end of time.
I know that I will feel the most overwhelming knowledge of her, and of her life and of my love for her, in the last moments.
I need to do my damnedest to be there for that.
Because it will be the most beautiful, the most intense, the most enriching experience of life I've ever known.
When she dies.
So I am staying home, and I am listening to her snore and wheeze, and reveling in the swampiest, most awful breath that ever emanated from an angel.
And I am asking for your blessing.

I'll be seeing you. 
Love, Fiona


----------



## chowlover2

chiaraV said:


> I want to share with you this open lettere that Fiona Apple wrote a few days ago to her fans to explain way she's postponig the tour..it is very long but it's totally worth the reading..
> 
> It's 6pm on Friday,and I'm writing to a few thousand friends I have not met yet.
> I am writing to ask them to change our plans and meet a little while later.
> Here's the thing.
> I have a dog Janet, and she's been ill for almost two years now, as a tumor has been idling in her chest, growing ever so slowly. She's almost 14 years old now.I got her when she was 4 months old. I was 21 then ,an adult officially - and she was my child.
> She is a pitbull, and was found in Echo Park, with a rope around her neck, and bites all over her ears and face.
> She was the one the dogfighters use to puff up the confidence of the contenders.
> She's almost 14 and I've never seen her start a fight ,or bite, or even growl, so I can understand why they chose her for that awful role. She's a pacifist.
> Janet has been the most consistent relationship of my adult life, and that is just a fact.
> We've lived in numerous houses, and jumped a few make shift families, but it's always really been the two of us.
> She slept in bed with me, her head on the pillow, and she accepted my hysterical, tearful face into her chest, with her paws around me, every time I was heartbroken, or spirit-broken, or just lost, and as years went by, she let me take the role of her child, as I fell asleep, with her chin resting above my head.
> She was under the piano when I wrote songs, barked any time I tried to record anything, and she was in the studio with me all the time we recorded the last album.
> The last time I came back from tour, she was spry as ever, and she's used to me being gone for a few weeks every 6 or 7 years.
> She has Addison's Disease, which makes it dangerous for her to travel since she needs regular injections of Cortisol, because she reacts to stress and to excitement without the physiological tools which keep most of us from literally panicking to death.
> Despite all of this, shes effortlessly joyful and playful, and only stopped acting like a puppy about 3 years ago.
> She's my best friend and my mother and my daughter, my benefactor, and she's the one who taught me what love is.
> I can't come to South America. Not now.
> When I got back from the last leg of the US tour, there was a big, big difference.
> She doesn't even want to go for walks anymore.
> I know that she's not sad about aging or dying. Animals have a survival instinct, but a sense of mortality and vanity, they do not. Thats why they are so much more present than people.
> But I know that she is coming close to point where she will stop being a dog, and instead, be part of everything. Shell be in the wind, and in the soil, and the snow, and in me, wherever I go.
> I just can't leave her now, please understand.
> If I go away again, Im afraid she'll die and I won't have the honor of singing her to sleep, of escorting her out.
> Sometimes it takes me 20 minutes to pick which socks to wear to bed.
> But this decision is instant.
> These are the choices we make, which define us.
> I will not be the woman who puts her career ahead of love and friendship.
> I am the woman who stays home and bakes Tilapia for my dearest, oldest friend.
> And helps her be comfortable, and comforted, and safe, and important.
> Many of us these days, we dread the death of a loved one. It is the ugly truth of Life, that keeps us feeling terrified and alone.
> I wish we could also appreciate the time that lies right beside the end of time.
> I know that I will feel the most overwhelming knowledge of her, and of her life and of my love for her, in the last moments.
> I need to do my damnedest to be there for that.
> Because it will be the most beautiful, the most intense, the most enriching experience of life I've ever known.
> When she dies.
> So I am staying home, and I am listening to her snore and wheeze, and reveling in the swampiest, most awful breath that ever emanated from an angel.
> And I am asking for your blessing.
> 
> I'll be seeing you.
> Love, Fiona



That is beautiful, I can't stop crying...


----------



## sjunky13

Help.Please help. I feel like dying. I just got home from the emergency vet. My cat Missy s gone. She had heart failure and within 2 hours this morning passed. 

I feel so sick. I can't stop crying, I feel guilty, sad and empty.She had anxiety and was a special needs cat. We respected her and gave her space, lately she has been loving and close to us. I can't imagine a da without her.Her body is still at the vet. We have 5 other cats, the were all close, she was the mom of 3 of them. I wasjust feeding her special, she would meow and was spoiled and would get fed separately from the others and now she is gone. The vet told me heart disease and a blood clot. I am supposed to go to NYC tomorrow, hotel is paid for. I feel sick and can't move. Please someone tell me this gets better. I am extreemly depressed and ca't imagine being w/o this pain. Thanks for reading. I needed to get it out. My hubby is sick too and he came to the vet and we held her one last time. :*


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know from experience the special needs ones seem to hit you ever harder. It will get better with time. Try to just get through the first few days however you can. I can tell she was loved very much and that is all a cat really needs in this life. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry!   It does get better...............eventually. Until then all you can do is cry and try to get through the day as best as possible. I have an entire collection of little cedar boxes and it never gets easier. 

godspeed over The Bridge, sweet Missy. Peace be the journey


----------



## clevercat

sjunky13 said:


> Help.Please help. I feel like dying. I just got home from the emergency vet. My cat Missy s gone. She had heart failure and within 2 hours this morning passed.
> 
> I feel so sick. I can't stop crying, I feel guilty, sad and empty.She had anxiety and was a special needs cat. We respected her and gave her space, lately she has been loving and close to us. I can't imagine a da without her.Her body is still at the vet. We have 5 other cats, the were all close, she was the mom of 3 of them. I wasjust feeding her special, she would meow and was spoiled and would get fed separately from the others and now she is gone. The vet told me heart disease and a blood clot. I am supposed to go to NYC tomorrow, hotel is paid for. I feel sick and can't move. Please someone tell me this gets better. I am extreemly depressed and ca't imagine being w/o this pain. Thanks for reading. I needed to get it out. My hubby is sick too and he came to the vet and we held her one last time. :*



I am so, so sorry. All of the feelings you described, I have been through. I promise it will become bearable and you will be able to remember Missy with a smile. For now, you need to take time to grieve and cry. A site I always visit after a loss is www.petloss.com - I find it very comforting to be able to leave a tribute and know I am not alone with this kind of grief. Please PM me if you need to talk more. {{{hugs}}} Play hard up at Rainbow bridge, Missy - you were loved.


----------



## sjunky13

clevercat said:


> I am so, so sorry. All of the feelings you described, I have been through. I promise it will become bearable and you will be able to remember Missy with a smile. For now, you need to take time to grieve and cry. A site I always visit after a loss is www.petloss.com - I find it very comforting to be able to leave a tribute and know I am not alone with this kind of grief. Please PM me if you need to talk more. {{{hugs}}} Play hard up at Rainbow bridge, Missy - you were loved.


I can't stpo crying. She had a blood clot and I regret bringing her to the emergency vet . I wish I could of held her, did something. I feel the stress of getting her in the carrier did damage? My heart hurts and I feel it is brken. 
This year was rough with loosing family. I hate life sometimes, I know things must die, but it is very painful and I am not strong enough for this.
I don't care abut any material thing at all. **** all that. i was my family back, Missy was my family.


----------



## clevercat

sjunky13 said:


> I can't stpo crying. She had a blood clot and I regret bringing her to the emergency vet . I wish I could of held her, did something. I feel the stress of getting her in the carrier did damage? My heart hurts and I feel it is brken.
> This year was rough with loosing family. I hate life sometimes, I know things must die, but it is very painful and I am not strong enough for this.
> I don't care abut any material thing at all. **** all that. i was my family back, Missy was my family.



I know. The regrets and the guilt, they're all part of the grieving. The first night, the first day, after a loss like this, they are absolute Hell. Nothing is going to help for the next couple of days, you just need to sit with it, cry, feel dreadful....I honestly don't think getting Missy into her carrier would've done her any further harm and you did the right thing to get her to the vet. It was Missy's time to leave, that's all. It is never easy - she was your family, after all. It will get better, but it takes time. Meanwhile, we here have all been through this and understand just what you are going through. If it helps, keep posting - the ladies here are lovely and we really do know what you are going through.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm so sorry to hear about your Missy.  It is always hard to let them go, but I promise you that Missy knew she was loved as she crossed over the bridge.  

I had a cat with similar symptoms, and even when I knew what was coming, it didn't make it any easier when it was his time to leave.

Rest in peace little Missy.


----------



## Cindi

You can't blame yourself. You did what you thought was best to help her and I would have done the same. If you didn't take her to the vet you would have felt guilty about that decision. She would have passed either way. At least taking her to the vet there was the possibility they could do something for her. You did the right thing. Don't second guess yourself. It makes it that much worse. Post a pic and tell us some happy stories about Missy. You will feel better. It just takes time.


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks everyone, I have to go to nyc now and do not feel like it at all. I am exhausted. I will post some pics when I get back. I had horrible dreams last night. 

This is the first time seeing a pet die, I had cats all my life, but my mom kept them as indoor/outdoor and they would go missing. We keep all of ours indoors and I have 5 more babies. I know soon they will miss their friend. Hugs to all of our babies.


----------



## sjunky13

Also the vet said she had a blood clot and heart disease and there is nothing that can be done. I was looking into sudden cat deaths and this is common. Happens out of no where and happens quick. How horrible. 

My other friend thinks it was heart worm. Just hard to grasp she was fine 5 minutes before all of this. That's what makes it so scary and horrible. 

Thanks for listening everyone.


----------



## leasul2003

Like others said, it does get better, but it will take time. I still cry occasionally over the loss of my baby Tiffany, and it has been 5 years since I lost her. But now I can also smile when I remember the funny little things she used to do. I think it's also normal to feel guilty. When Tiffany was diagnosed with cancer, she went down hill very quickly. I questioned if there were signs I had missed. But over time I came to understand that there was nothing I could have done. It was simply her time to go. 

It may not seem like it, no matter how many times we say it, but it really does get better. You just have to remember that as you go through the grieving process.


----------



## DrDior

Blue day.

I'm missing my son, Felix, who we had to put to sleep five months ago.


----------



## clevercat

DrDior said:


> Blue day.
> 
> I'm missing my son, Felix, who we had to put to sleep five months ago.



{{{ hugs }}}
I understand - somehow this time of year makes it more painful, doesn't it.


----------



## Chaeriste

My precious baby Tumbleweed passed 10/5/12. He was four and had squamous cell carcoma. We were with him when he crossed the bridge on his own. We miss him every day.


----------



## chowlover2

Chaeriste said:


> View attachment 1993358
> 
> 
> My precious baby Tumbleweed passed 10/5/12. He was four and had squamous cell carcoma. We were with him when he crossed the bridge on his own. We miss him every day.



What a little cutie, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks to all of you! I feel better today, came back from NYC and the other 5 cats were fine. They seem to be acting normal and not sad. I guess because there are so many to keep each other company.

I am happy Missy is not suffering and in pain and is at peace. :*  
Happy Holidays to all and bless all  the animals that are in need .


----------



## poopsie

Chaeriste said:


> View attachment 1993358
> 
> 
> My precious baby Tumbleweed passed 10/5/12. He was four and had squamous cell carcoma. We were with him when he crossed the bridge on his own. We miss him every day.




OMG Tumbleweed was the cutest little thing 
I am so sorry for your loss. Cancer sucks. I have lost so many that I loved (both two and four legged) to it.
Peace be the journey brave Tumbleweed


----------



## Chaeriste

Thank you. He was our beloved boy and we miss him so much. We have two others- Lunabelle, and Gizmo, who is sick and in the hospital tonight. 









We are very worried about him and hope he's ok. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## sjunky13

Chaeriste said:


> Thank you. He was our beloved boy and we miss him so much. We have two others- Lunabelle, and Gizmo, who is sick and in the hospital tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1994751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994752
> 
> 
> We are very worried about him and hope he's ok.
> 
> Merry Christmas.




I hope Gizmo is ok! Tumbleweed is a cutie.Merry Christmas!


----------



## leasul2003

Chaeriste said:


> Thank you. He was our beloved boy and we miss him so much. We have two others- Lunabelle, and Gizmo, who is sick and in the hospital tonight.



What precious little critters. I will keep Gizmo in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Collie5

My sympathies to all who have lost their fur kids. It's the hardest thing ever. They will live on in our hearts forever.


----------



## Chaeriste

leasul2003 said:
			
		

> What precious little critters. I will keep Gizmo in my thoughts and prayers.



We lost Gizmo today. He didn't want to fight anymore.


----------



## chowlover2

Chaeriste said:


> We lost Gizmo today. He didn't want to fight anymore.
> 
> View attachment 1996841



I am so sorry for your loss, especially at this time of the year.


----------



## Chaeriste

Thank you. He fought so hard.


----------



## poopsie

Poor little soul.  Now Tumbleweed isn't alone 

Godspeed over The Bridge Gizmo

I am so sorry


----------



## affairoftheart

Chaeriste said:
			
		

> We lost Gizmo today. He didn't want to fight anymore.



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chloe2880

In loving memory of my sweet litte Amber. She was only 7 months old my baby girl


----------



## Chaeriste

chloe2880 said:
			
		

> In loving memory of my sweet litte Amber. She was only 7 months old my baby girl



I'm so sorry.


----------



## chowlover2

chloe2880 said:
			
		

> In loving memory of my sweet litte Amber. She was only 7 months old my baby girl



OMG, what a shame,she was a little cutie, hugs.


----------



## poopsie

chloe2880 said:


> In loving memory of my sweet litte Amber. She was only 7 months old my baby girl



So very sorry...............  What a lovely little girl

She is in very good company up at The Bridge


----------



## chessmont

chloe2880 said:


> In loving memory of my sweet litte Amber. She was only 7 months old my baby girl



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Collie5

So very sorry...


----------



## boxermom

Chaeriste said:


> We lost Gizmo today. He didn't want to fight anymore.
> 
> View attachment 1996841





chloe2880 said:


> In loving memory of my sweet litte Amber. She was only 7 months old my baby girl



I haven't been checking this thread--selfishly protecting myself from thinking about our dog showing signs of aging.

But Your 2 sweet friends made me want to reply. Gizmo is a darling! And Amber looks so cute. You must miss them so much. It's hard for those who don't love animals the way we do to understand what an empty place it leaves when they have to leave us. They were lucky to have you and I know they gave you much more in return.


----------



## leasul2003

boxermom said:


> I haven't been checking this thread--selfishly protecting myself from thinking about our dog showing signs of aging.



I understand this feeling. My kitty is 16 1/2 and we have seen a decline in her health in the past several months. I don't even want to think about losing her, but I know it has to happen at some point. But, oddly enough, I think I have actually found some comfort in this thread. Perhaps because it reminds me that when the time comes, I will not be alone. Others will understand.


----------



## cats n bags

I just wanted to stop by and light a candle for all of the beloved family members that have crossed over the bridge this past year.  I know that for some, the pain may still be quite raw right now, and some of you are at peace with the losses.  

The love left behind will always be with you in your hearts, and the pain you feel now is where they took a little bit of you with them as they crossed over the bridge.

(((hugs)))


----------



## chowlover2

cats n bags said:


> I just wanted to stop by and light a candle for all of the beloved family members that have crossed over the bridge this past year.  I know that for some, the pain may still be quite raw right now, and some of you are at peace with the losses.
> 
> The love left behind will always be with you in your hearts, and the pain you feel now is where they took a little bit of you with them as they crossed over the bridge.
> 
> (((hugs)))



What a lovely thought! Hugs to one and all!


----------



## Collie5

cats n bags said:
			
		

> I just wanted to stop by and light a candle for all of the beloved family members that have crossed over the bridge this past year.  I know that for some, the pain may still be quite raw right now, and some of you are at peace with the losses.
> 
> The love left behind will always be with you in your hearts, and the pain you feel now is where they took a little bit of you with them as they crossed over the bridge.
> 
> (((hugs)))



What a beautiful post. Thank you...I lost my beautiful 12 1/2 year old, first homebred champion in the spring. I still can't look at pictures of her, the pain is too much, especially after losing her 14 year old mother 7 months before.


----------



## chowlover2

Collie5 said:
			
		

> What a beautiful post. Thank you...I lost my beautiful 12 1/2 year old, first homebred champion in the spring. I still can't look at pictures of her, the pain is too much, especially after losing her 14 year old mother 7 months before.



It's so awful losing 2 girls so close together, hugs.


----------



## poopsie

This is in remembrance of all the stray, abused, suffering, unwanted, unloved, unknown animals that pass every day by the thousands. We pass them as they lie dead in the road. We see them slinking by in the shadows. These nameless ones are the ones that truly break my heart. May they find their way to The Bridge along with those that were lucky enough to become someones cherished pet. May they find a peace that they never got to know here on earth.


----------



## Chaeriste

boxermom said:
			
		

> I haven't been checking this thread--selfishly protecting myself from thinking about our dog showing signs of aging.
> 
> But Your 2 sweet friends made me want to reply. Gizmo is a darling! And Amber looks so cute. You must miss them so much. It's hard for those who don't love animals the way we do to understand what an empty place it leaves when they have to leave us. They were lucky to have you and I know they gave you much more in return.



Thank you. Gizmo was so sudden, and we didn't have him very long, but we recently lost our first beloved hedgie, Tumbleweed, so it was rough to go thru it again so soon. 






People who don't love animals are truly poorer in my mind for it.  Even little ones like hedgehogs are so loving. 

Happy new year.


----------



## boxermom

Chaeriste said:


> Thank you. Gizmo was so sudden, and we didn't have him very long, but we recently lost our first beloved hedgie, Tumbleweed, so it was rough to go thru it again so soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2003214
> 
> 
> 
> People who don't love animals are truly poorer in my mind for it.  Even little ones like hedgehogs are so loving.
> 
> Happy new year.



I love his little teeth! I'm so sorry that he's gone.


----------



## chowlover2

Chaeriste said:
			
		

> Thank you. Gizmo was so sudden, and we didn't have him very long, but we recently lost our first beloved hedgie, Tumbleweed, so it was rough to go thru it again so soon.
> 
> People who don't love animals are truly poorer in my mind for it.  Even little ones like hedgehogs are so loving.
> 
> Happy new year.



I had a groundhog when I was a kid. Awesome pet. Those little hedges are adorable. I just want to snuggle with one, so sorry for your loss, hugs.


----------



## clevercat

Solomon - I don't have words for how I feel about your passing.
Love you always. More than the world, Solly.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Solomon - I don't have words for how I feel about your passing.
> Love you always. More than the world, Solly.
> 
> View attachment 2016444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2016445



He's just adorable--I can't find words to help you grieve, clever, but Solly was so loved by you and all of us.


----------



## chowlover2

clevercat said:


> Solomon - I don't have words for how I feel about your passing.
> Love you always. More than the world, Solly.
> 
> View attachment 2016444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2016445



What a little sweetie! Play hard up at the Bridge Solly.


----------



## Cindi

He is such a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry you lost him so young, Clever. ((((HUGS))))  I know he had plenty of friends to greet him at The Bridge. You will see him again.


----------



## bagchicky

Just want to stop by and say how sorry I am for everyone's loss. 
Late last year we lost 2 of our beautiful boys, Sachmo our dog who was 18 yrs, and Leroy our budgie who was only 3. 
Sachmo had terrible arthritis and could no longer get up or walk around on his own even though he was on medication - his little body gave up. Leroy had liver disease and ended up having organ failure. Sadly they were put to sleep within hours of each other. They were cremated together (but seperate). It was the hardest day of our lives - you feel like your giving up on them.... 

We have nice memories and we will love them forever. I am grateful for each day we had.  X

I recently adopted Ollie who I love to bits, but differently if that makes sense.


----------



## bagchicky

Sorry for the double lot of photos - I was having trouble with the tpf app.


----------



## chowlover2

bagchicky said:


> Just want to stop by and say how sorry I am for everyone's loss.
> Late last year we lost 2 of our beautiful boys, Sachmo our dog who was 18 yrs, and Leroy our budgie who was only 3.
> Sachmo had terrible arthritis and could no longer get up or walk around on his own even though he was on medication - his little body gave up. Leroy had liver disease and ended up having organ failure. Sadly they were put to sleep within hours of each other. They were cremated together (but seperate). It was the hardest day of our lives - you feel like your giving up on them....
> 
> We have nice memories and we will love them forever. I am grateful for each day we had.  X
> 
> I recently adopted Ollie who I love to bits, but differently if that makes sense.



It makes perfect sense. I've had Chows for over 35 yrs. while there are similarities in the breed, each dog has had their own personality, Like people. I'm so sorry for your double loss, 2 in one day is too much to bear.


----------



## EQJ83

I lost my beloved dog on Saturday. He was 18 and we'd been together for 9 years. He was a rescue dog and in the most horrible condition when he was dumped at the pound. 

He was there throughout most of my adult life and I can't believe he is gone. I feel so guilty like I let him down but I know we did what was best. He had terrible arthritis, no teeth, he'd lost an eye to glaucoma and he was wearing a nappy for the last year of his life. He needed constant care but was was so brave and full of personality, it was truly a labour of love. I struggle to put into words how much he meant to me because nothing could describe how much I loved him. 

Seeing him take his last breath was honestly the most painful moment in my life so far, he looked so tiny and frail. I held him until he was gone, until I knew he was safely across the rainbow bridge. There his legs are strong, his eyes are clear and he can eat as many chicken wings as be wants because he has teeth! 

Goodbye my loyal friend, my world seems so empty without you but I know you are waiting for me and I promise I will find you.


----------



## boxermom

EQJ83 said:


> I lost my beloved dog on Saturday. He was 18 and we'd been together for 9 years. He was a rescue dog and in the most horrible condition when he was dumped at the pound.
> 
> He was there throughout most of my adult life and I can't believe he is gone. I feel so guilty like I let him down but I know we did what was best. He had terrible arthritis, no teeth, he'd lost an eye to glaucoma and he was wearing a nappy for the last year of his life. He needed constant care but was was so brave and full of personality, it was truly a labour of love. I struggle to put into words how much he meant to me because nothing could describe how much I loved him.
> 
> Seeing him take his last breath was honestly the most painful moment in my life so far, he looked so tiny and frail. I held him until he was gone, until I knew he was safely across the rainbow bridge. There his legs are strong, his eyes are clear and he can eat as many chicken wings as be wants because he has teeth!
> 
> Goodbye my loyal friend, my world seems so empty without you but I know you are waiting for me and I promise I will find you.



I'm sorry for your loss. He's so cute. You didn't let him down--just the opposite! You gave him a loving, forever home. He's not in pain anymore.


----------



## Chaeriste

You didn't let him down. You loved him enough for his whole life. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry EQ for your loss.  You gave him that final gift, and end to suffering, you did not let him down.


----------



## EQJ83

Thanks everyone, I think the shock is wearing off now and I'm starting to accept that he is really gone. I just feel so lost and it may sound silly to some people but I feel like I lost a part of me. He needed so much care in the last year of his life that I don't know what to do with myself now that my little prince is gone. 

I was overwhelmed with feelings of guilt last night, I know I did everything I could but I feel as though I should have done more. I think this is just something that comes with having to make that decision though.


----------



## chowlover2

EQJ83 said:


> Thanks everyone, I think the shock is wearing off now and I'm starting to accept that he is really gone. I just feel so lost and it may sound silly to some people but I feel like I lost a part of me. He needed so much care in the last year of his life that I don't know what to do with myself now that my little prince is gone.
> 
> I was overwhelmed with feelings of guilt last night, I know I did everything I could but I feel as though I should have done more. I think this is just something that comes with having to make that decision though.



Making the decision is the worst! I had to do that with my first Chowgirl. Luckily Chows 2 and 3 went in their sleep. i know if I have to make the decision with Chows 4 and 5 I will do it, but it's never easy,


----------



## EQJ83

chowlover2 said:


> Making the decision is the worst! I had to do that with my first Chowgirl. Luckily Chows 2 and 3 went in their sleep. i know if I have to make the decision with Chows 4 and 5 I will do it, but it's never easy,



I read your story about your chow sitting in the rain then passing during the night, it seems like the peaceful way to go. I had hoped the same would happen to my little one but then I worried that he would be alone and I'd come home from work and find him.

As the doctor gave him the needle I touched my nose against his and whispered "What am I going to do without you my little prince? I love you so much but it's okay to let go now, you are the best little boy and I'll be okay." The poor doctor burst into tears, she's known us for a long time and she knew how much I loved him. 

Thank you all for the kind words


----------



## chowlover2

EQJ83 said:


> I read your story about your chow sitting in the rain then passing during the night, it seems like the peaceful way to go. I had hoped the same would happen to my little one but then I worried that he would be alone and I'd come home from work and find him.
> 
> As the doctor gave him the needle I touched my nose against his and whispered "What am I going to do without you my little prince? I love you so much but it's okay to let go now, you are the best little boy and I'll be okay." The poor doctor burst into tears, she's known us for a long time and she knew how much I loved him.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words



I stayed with my first girl, it was peaceful. Iwaslucky, I had 18 months more with her then the Drs had expected. I hope we all meet up again in a better place someday, I miss all my furry kids.


----------



## EQJ83

chowlover2 said:


> I stayed with my first girl, it was peaceful. Iwaslucky, I had 18 months more with her then the Drs had expected. I hope we all meet up again in a better place someday, I miss all my furry kids.



I hope so too chowlover, I bet they will all be there waiting for us!


----------



## Collie5

My sincere sympathies to you on your loss. You did the right thing, even though it's always the hardest thing ever to do.


----------



## boxermom

With our first 2 boxers, I think I was in denial about how bad off they were--selfishly not wanting to let them go. But with the 3rd one, I feel we timed it well and it was our gift to her, not wanting her to suffer when we knew she was never going to get better and she had stopped eating.The grieving takes its toll on us, though, and there is no rushing it.

Bless you for making the hardest decision a pet owner ever makes.

Can you imagine the joy when we are re-united with our beloved animals?


----------



## jlo110

Voodoo said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!!
> 
> Here's my sweet Sammie.... Not the best pic ever...she was meow-ing in the bushes because she was done catching mice haha
> 
> Born spring 1986 - died fall 2002.  Love you forever, Sammie-baby!


How sweet.


----------



## Cindi

Saying goodbye to my old guy tonight. Jukebox just celebrated his 14th birthday on Friday. I will miss you sweet boy.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Saying goodbye to my old guy tonight. Jukebox just celebrated his 14th birthday on Friday. I will miss you sweet boy.



Oh no! I am so sorry. :cry:

Such a handsome fellow................is it age related?


----------



## chowlover2

Cindi said:


> Saying goodbye to my old guy tonight. Jukebox just celebrated his 14th birthday on Friday. I will miss you sweet boy.



I'm so sorry, what a sweetie!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Saying goodbye to my old guy tonight. Jukebox just celebrated his 14th birthday on Friday. I will miss you sweet boy.



Oh Cindi - I am so sorry. What a beautiful boy. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cindi

Thank you. Yes it is age related. His back legs had been getting progressively weaker over the last 6 months. Today he couldn't stand at all. That's how I know it is time. :cry:


----------



## dusty paws

big hugs to you cindi.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Thank you. Yes it is age related. His back legs had been getting progressively weaker over the last 6 months. Today he couldn't stand at all. That's how I know it is time. :cry:




  i will be thinking of you both


Peace be the journey big fella


----------



## chowlover2

Cindi said:


> Thank you. Yes it is age related. His back legs had been getting progressively weaker over the last 6 months. Today he couldn't stand at all. That's how I know it is time. :cry:



That's what happened with my first Chowgirl, It's never easy.


----------



## weekender2

So sorry Cindi


----------



## Cindi

Thank you all for the good thoughts. His passing was very peaceful. He died with his head in my lap. He just slipped off to sleep without a sound. His sister is looking for him. I think she knew something was wrong today and she knows he is gone now. This is the worst part of owning a pet.


----------



## chowlover2

Cindi said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts. His passing was very peaceful. He died with his head in my lap. He just slipped off to sleep without a sound. His sister is looking for him. I think she knew something was wrong today and she knows he is gone now. This is the worst part of owning a pet.



I'm glad you were with him, I feel so bad for you and his sister.


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> Saying goodbye to my old guy tonight. Jukebox just celebrated his 14th birthday on Friday. I will miss you sweet boy.



Oh no!  I am so sorry!


----------



## cats n bags

I'm so sorry about Jukebox.  Hugs for you and his other family members, both 2- and 4-legged.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts. His passing was very peaceful. He died with his head in my lap. He just slipped off to sleep without a sound. His sister is looking for him. I think she knew something was wrong today and she knows he is gone now. This is the worst part of owning a pet.



{{{ hugs }}}
I've been thinking about you both. Play hard up at the Bridge, Jukebox - you were loved.


----------



## Chaeriste

I'm so sorry. But you wouldn't trade a minute of your joyful life with him, right? Big hugs.


----------



## Cindi

Not one second. You  are right. I told the pet sitter and she is heartbroken. He really was a sweet boy that loved everyone. When I go on vacation my dogs stay with her. She had a younger dog boarded at the same time and my JB was playing tag in the yard with the little guy. She was worried about him running around  but I told her to just let him enjoy himself and give him some pain meds later. He had already started to weaken but it was not too bad yet. I am so glad he had such a good time while he was still able. She sent me a couple of pics she took. Great petsitter. The best. Kelsey will be with her when I go on vacation this year.





Chaeriste said:


> I'm so sorry. But you wouldn't trade a minute of your joyful life with him, right? Big hugs.


----------



## leasul2003

He looks so sweet. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## chowlover2

Cindi said:


> Not one second. You  are right. I told the pet sitter and she is heartbroken. He really was a sweet boy that loved everyone. When I go on vacation my dogs stay with her. She had a younger dog boarded at the same time and my JB was playing tag in the yard with the little guy. She was worried about him running around  but I told her to just let him enjoy himself and give him some pain meds later. He had already started to weaken but it was not too bad yet. I am so glad he had such a good time while he was still able. She sent me a couple of pics she took. Great petsitter. The best. Kelsey will be with her when I go on vacation this year.



Hugs! I hope JB is running around free of pain up at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Last week I had to say goodbye to a great friend of fifteen years.  Lily black my solid black cat with green eyes.  She was so fiesty and mean.  Lol bit everyone but my vet still liked her.  My vet kissed her goodbye as I did and put her down.  She had hyperthyroidism and her kidneys shut down , she only weighed 4.6pounds.  I moved with her brother and her five times and never thought of giving them up.  Her brother Micah, died in September from cancer.  I miss my friends.  I have only one cat now, yoshi.  It is odd for me to have only one but I'm going to see for a while.
Blessings to all that go over the Rainbow bridge.


----------



## chowlover2

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Last week I had to say goodbye to a great friend of fifteen years.  Lily black my solid black cat with green eyes.  She was so fiesty and mean.  Lol bit everyone but my vet still liked her.  My vet kissed her goodbye as I did and put her down.  She had hyperthyroidism and her kidneys shut down , she only weighed 4.6pounds.  I moved with her brother and her five times and never thought of giving them up.  Her brother Micah, died in September from cancer.  I miss my friends.  I have only one cat now, yoshi.  It is odd for me to have only one but I'm going to see for a while.
> Blessings to all that go over the Rainbow bridge.



It's so hard losing 2 furbabies so close together.It is one thing that never gets easier.


----------



## poopsie

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Last week I had to say goodbye to a great friend of fifteen years.  Lily black my solid black cat with green eyes.  She was so fiesty and mean.  Lol bit everyone but my vet still liked her.  My vet kissed her goodbye as I did and put her down.  She had hyperthyroidism and her kidneys shut down , she only weighed 4.6pounds.  I moved with her brother and her five times and never thought of giving them up.  Her brother Micah, died in September from cancer.  I miss my friends.  I have only one cat now, yoshi.  It is odd for me to have only one but I'm going to see for a while.
> Blessings to all that go over the Rainbow bridge.





I am so sorry for your loss. I can just picture that feisty little scrap. Amazing how they take hold of our hearts.


----------



## Cindi

LV, sorry sorry about your babies. I had a cat like that, mean but everyone still loved her. I'm glad you got to kiss her goodbye. I'm sure Lily and Micah are playing hard at The Bridge. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Thanks everyone.  Yes, it's hard they died so close together.  They were from same litter and their bodies gave out around same time.  Funny though Micah was a large Siamese tabby mix and lily was a small solid black female.  I hope they are together over the bridge.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry LV


----------



## No Cute

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Thanks everyone.  Yes, it's hard they died so close together.  They were from same litter and their bodies gave out around same time.  Funny though Micah was a large Siamese tabby mix and lily was a small solid black female.  I hope they are together over the bridge.



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Theren

My mom's kitty, and sister to my kitty did yesterday at fifteen years old.. doesn't make it any easier that she was an old gal.


----------



## chowlover2

Theren said:


> My mom's kitty, and sister to my kitty did yesterday at fifteen years old.. doesn't make it any easier that she was an old gal.



It's never easy no matter what age they are, she was a beauty! Hugs.


----------



## poopsie

Theren said:


> My mom's kitty, and sister to my kitty did yesterday at fifteen years old.. doesn't make it any easier that she was an old gal.
> 
> View attachment 2075747





I am so sorry. She sure looked like an elegant lady.


----------



## Theren

poopsie2 said:


> I am so sorry. She sure looked like an elegant lady.



Her nick name was Miss Priss...lol. she was an amazing cat though.


----------



## Cindi

She is gorgeous. I'm so sorry ((((HUGS))))


----------



## poopsie

I am heartbroken. We lost Del today. He had gotten so big that DBF had bought him a larger tank . We thought that we had done everything right, but apparently we didn't and Del did not survive. I feel so guilty.................here I thought we were helping him and we ended up killing him 
Here is his original thread http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/meet-the-newest-member-of-the-fam-762298.html

And Del, all grown up


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I am heartbroken. We lost Del today. He had gotten so big that DBF had bought him a larger tank . We thought that we had done everything right, but apparently we didn't and Del did not survive. I feel so guilty.................here I thought we were helping him and we ended up killing him
> Here is his original thread http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/meet-the-newest-member-of-the-fam-762298.html
> 
> And Del, all grown up



Del was a beautiful boy. I am so sorry, poopsie - please don't blame yourself - without you, Del's life would've been very brief, and frightening. Because of you, he knew contentment, love and safety. I am so very sorry for your loss and will be holding healing thoughts for you today. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Theren

poopsie2 said:


> I am heartbroken. We lost Del today. He had gotten so big that DBF had bought him a larger tank . We thought that we had done everything right, but apparently we didn't and Del did not survive. I feel so guilty.................here I thought we were helping him and we ended up killing him
> Here is his original thread http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/meet-the-newest-member-of-the-fam-762298.html
> 
> And Del, all grown up



He was beautiful. In so sorry


----------



## cats n bags

I'm so sorry to hear about Del.  I can't believe how big and pretty he got to be.

Swim happily at the rainbow bridge little Del.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Del was a beautiful boy. I am so sorry, poopsie - please don't blame yourself - without you, Del's life would've been very brief, and frightening. Because of you, he knew contentment, love and safety. I am so very sorry for your loss and will be holding healing thoughts for you today. {{{hugs}}}





Theren said:


> He was beautiful. In so sorry





cats n bags said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Del.  I can't believe how big and pretty he got to be.
> 
> Swim happily at the rainbow bridge little Del.




Thank you 

I just came in from burying him out by the lemon tree.


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie2 said:


> I am heartbroken. We lost Del today. He had gotten so big that DBF had bought him a larger tank . We thought that we had done everything right, but apparently we didn't and Del did not survive. I feel so guilty.................here I thought we were helping him and we ended up killing him
> Here is his original thread http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/meet-the-newest-member-of-the-fam-762298.html
> 
> And Del, all grown up



I'm so sorry, what a beautiful boy. Hugs to you and your DBF.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Rip del.  I hope you are swimming over the bridge.


----------



## poopsie

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so sorry, what a beautiful boy. Hugs to you and your DBF.





Lv-nowwhat said:


> Rip del.  I hope you are swimming over the bridge.





Thank you


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> I am heartbroken. We lost Del today. He had gotten so big that DBF had bought him a larger tank . We thought that we had done everything right, but apparently we didn't and Del did not survive. I feel so guilty.................here I thought we were helping him and we ended up killing him
> Here is his original thread http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/meet-the-newest-member-of-the-fam-762298.html
> 
> And Del, all grown up



So sorry for your loss Poopsie. Hugs.


----------



## poopsie

jenny70 said:


> So sorry for your loss Poopsie. Hugs.




Thank you

Can't believe it has been almost a week...................what would have been his new home is just sitting there empty. DBF wants to get  a new fishie but i am not ready yet.


----------



## dusty paws

to spooky - you picked me at the humane society almost 15 years ago. thanks for the great years pooch. love you.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> to spooky - you picked me at the humane society almost 15 years ago. thanks for the great years pooch. love you.



I'm sorry about your loss.  RIP Spooky.


----------



## poopsie

dusty paws said:


> to spooky - you picked me at the humane society almost 15 years ago. thanks for the great years pooch. love you.





I am so sorry for your loss.  They really do choose us, don't they.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> to spooky - you picked me at the humane society almost 15 years ago. thanks for the great years pooch. love you.


 
Oh Dusty, I am so sorry. It's never enough time, is it? No matter how long they are with us. Sending you and your family big hugs. Play hard up at the Bridge, little one.....


----------



## dusty paws

Thank you all. It was her time, but mom said she purred until the end...


----------



## clevercat

Figaro went to the Bridge this morning. I can hardly believe what I am writing.  We went over to the vets as he had a cold he was just unable to get over. Our vet found a huge tumour on his liver - just like poor Matilda who passed a month ago. Rather than let him suffer, I let him go. I am waiting for the tears to start.
Figgy, you were loved very much.


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry to hear about Figgy crossing the bridge.  Play hard at the bridge little dude.


----------



## Lush Life

cats n bags said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Figgy crossing the bridge.  Play hard at the bridge little dude.



Play hard, Figgy. You were loved even more than you knew little man.


----------



## Cindi

Oh no Clever, I'm so sorry about precious Figgy. You gave him a wonderful life. He was loved as much as any cat could be. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh clever, I'm so sorry to hear about Figs. You gave him an amazing life, and he knew how loved he was. Hugs.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry about Figgy Nose. You gave him a wonderful life. Sending lots of love


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry, clever


----------



## dusty paws

Sending you my love clever


----------



## Chaeriste

I am so sorry.


----------



## weekender2

So very sorry to hear of Figaro's passing.
Hugs


----------



## sweetlilwolf

For My Shadow... 

4.1.1997 - 1.13.2013

He was my baby boy... Miss him everyday...
Pic 1: Shadow would sleep on my desk when i was in high school doing homework
Pic 2: Halloween he was always a good sport
Pic 3: Always up for a nap with me
Pic 4: Christmas with Delta (my other dog)
Pic 5: Me and Shadow one of the last pictures of us together
Pic 6: Last one of him a few days before he passed away...


----------



## clevercat

sweetlilwolf said:


> For My Shadow...
> 
> 4.1.1997 - 1.13.2013
> 
> He was my baby boy... Miss him everyday...
> Pic 1: Shadow would sleep on my desk when i was in high school doing homework
> Pic 2: Halloween he was always a good sport
> Pic 3: Always up for a nap with me
> Pic 4: Christmas with Delta (my other dog)
> Pic 5: Me and Shadow one of the last pictures of us together
> Pic 6: Last one of him a few days before he passed away...


 
What a stunning boy and how happy he looked. I am very sorry for your loss. Play hard up at the Bridge, little Shadow.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

clevercat said:


> What a stunning boy and how happy he looked. I am very sorry for your loss. Play hard up at the Bridge, little Shadow.


Thank you.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

clevercat said:


> Figaro went to the Bridge this morning. I can hardly believe what I am writing.  We went over to the vets as he had a cold he was just unable to get over. Our vet found a huge tumour on his liver - just like poor Matilda who passed a month ago. Rather than let him suffer, I let him go. I am waiting for the tears to start.
> Figgy, you were loved very much.


SO sorry for you loss... Lots of treats now at the bridge


----------



## chessmont

sweetlilwolf said:


> For My Shadow...
> 
> 4.1.1997 - 1.13.2013
> 
> He was my baby boy... Miss him everyday...
> Pic 1: Shadow would sleep on my desk when i was in high school doing homework
> Pic 2: Halloween he was always a good sport
> Pic 3: Always up for a nap with me
> Pic 4: Christmas with Delta (my other dog)
> Pic 5: Me and Shadow one of the last pictures of us together
> Pic 6: Last one of him a few days before he passed away...



such sweet, sweet photos.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

chessmont said:


> such sweet, sweet photos.  I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## MarneeB

sweetlilwolf said:


> For My Shadow...
> 
> 4.1.1997 - 1.13.2013
> 
> He was my baby boy... Miss him everyday...
> Pic 1: Shadow would sleep on my desk when i was in high school doing homework
> Pic 2: Halloween he was always a good sport
> Pic 3: Always up for a nap with me
> Pic 4: Christmas with Delta (my other dog)
> Pic 5: Me and Shadow one of the last pictures of us together
> Pic 6: Last one of him a few days before he passed away...


 


I'm sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog. Everytime I lose a dog I say I won't get another one because it hurts too bad to lose them. But I always have at least 4 or 5 dogs at a time. They give me so much my life wouldn't be complete without them! Thank you for sharing your pics and story of Shadow with us.


----------



## poopsie

So sorry for your loss. Those are wonderful photos of your baby. He certainly was a happy handsome fellow


----------



## sweetlilwolf

MarneeB said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog. Everytime I lose a dog I say I won't get another one because it hurts too bad to lose them. But I always have at least 4 or 5 dogs at a time. They give me so much my life wouldn't be complete without them! Thank you for sharing your pics and story of Shadow with us.



Thank you so much... Yeah Delta is lost without him... she just lays aroundd now doesnt play much or anything...  



poopsie2 said:


> So sorry for your loss. Those are wonderful photos of your baby. He certainly was a happy handsome fellow


Thank you, Yes he was handsome, he loved being primped and fluffed up...


----------



## katheryn

My sweet Jenny passed away last night. It was very peaceful. She would have been 18 this August. I got her as a teenager, so I have had her my entire adult life. I took her to be cremated this morning. I will miss her so much.


----------



## chessmont

katheryn said:


> My sweet Jenny passed away last night. It was very peaceful. She would have been 18 this August. I got her as a teenager, so I have had her my entire adult life. I took her to be cremated this morning. I will miss her so much.



I'm so sorry, katheryn.  I remember I got my first cat when I was 10 and she died when I was 30, so I know how you must feel having grown up with her.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss. She is a beautiful girl. ((((HUGS))))





katheryn said:


> My sweet Jenny passed away last night. It was very peaceful. She would have been 18 this August. I got her as a teenager, so I have had her my entire adult life. I took her to be cremated this morning. I will miss her so much.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

katheryn said:


> My sweet Jenny passed away last night. It was very peaceful. She would have been 18 this August. I got her as a teenager, so I have had her my entire adult life. I took her to be cremated this morning. I will miss her so much.


Im so sorry for your loss she looks very loved.


----------



## cats n bags

katheryn said:


> My sweet Jenny passed away last night. It was very peaceful. She would have been 18 this August. I got her as a teenager, so I have had her my entire adult life. I took her to be cremated this morning. I will miss her so much.



I'm sorry to hear Jenny has crossed the bridge.


----------



## dusty paws

huge hugs katheryn.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Jenny. That is such a precious picture of the two of you.


----------



## katheryn

Thanks so much for the kind words, everyone. It really means a lot. I still can't believe that she is gone. I picked up her little box of ashes this morning.


----------



## clevercat

Play hard up at the Bridge, Tiger Lily. We love and miss you....


----------



## Cindi

RIP sweet Lily. You are well loved.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Play hard up at the Bridge, Tiger Lily. We love and miss you....
> 
> View attachment 2159062





poor little baby .....................so precious


----------



## clevercat

So I wasn't sure where - or even _if_  to post this, but then I thought maybe it would give someone else some comfort after a loss.
I have had - as everyone here knows - a truly horrible few months. When I care for the elderly or ill cats, I am aware they may not be with me for long, and I suppose it's easier to come to terms with the loss when they pass, at least they've known love and lived long lives....
Losing Solomon - and Colin - at such young ages, was probably the worst thing that has ever happened to me, then losing Tiger Lily just weeks after she came here felt like the last straw. I started thinking maybe even Rainbow Bridge didn't exist - that I wish Solly would show me he was OK.
Yesterday evening, it was just getting dark and I was thinking I'd draw the curtains...instead, I sat with Norton, Murphy and Noggin, and listened to the birds. Then I looked out the window and saw this....




Of course, I know it was probably just coincidence, but perhaps, maybe, the kids found a way to let me know they're happy....


----------



## New Obsessions

clevercat said:


> ...Then I looked out the window and saw this....
> 
> View attachment 2160017
> 
> 
> Of course, I know it was probably just coincidence, but perhaps, maybe, the kids found a way to let me know they're happy....



I think it's a sign, not a coincidence.


----------



## Cindi

:cry:  So beautiful. Definitely not a coincidence.


----------



## poopsie

ITA


----------



## Sidne525

I had to say good-bye to my beloved mini doxie Sidney last night. He was almost 15 and had a nasal tumor, so my DH and I knew it was coming. However, that didn't make it any easier. We didn't want him to suffer anymore, so we brought him to the vet last night and they sent him to the Rainbow Bridge. The vet and staff were great and it was peaceful for Sid. I've had to say good-bye to pets before and it never gets any easier. The tears just won't stop.


----------



## Cindi

What a sweet little face. I'm am so sorry for your loss. ((((HUGS))))






Sidne525 said:


> I had to say good-bye to my beloved mini doxie Sidney last night. He was almost 15 and had a nasal tumor, so my DH and I knew it was coming. However, that didn't make it any easier. We didn't want him to suffer anymore, so we brought him to the vet last night and they sent him to the Rainbow Bridge. The vet and staff were great and it was peaceful for Sid. I've had to say good-bye to pets before and it never gets any easier. The tears just won't stop.


----------



## clevercat

Sidne525 said:


> I had to say good-bye to my beloved mini doxie Sidney last night. He was almost 15 and had a nasal tumor, so my DH and I knew it was coming. However, that didn't make it any easier. We didn't want him to suffer anymore, so we brought him to the vet last night and they sent him to the Rainbow Bridge. The vet and staff were great and it was peaceful for Sid. I've had to say good-bye to pets before and it never gets any easier. The tears just won't stop.



I'm so sorry. What a beautiful little boy.


----------



## Sidne525

Cindi said:


> What a sweet little face. I'm am so sorry for your loss. ((((HUGS))))


 


clevercat said:


> I'm so sorry. What a beautiful little boy.


 
Thank you for the kind words.  They are such important members of our families and when they go, I think they take a piece of us with them.  He was older than my 2 kids.  I was so worried about how they would be feeling that I made sure they had play dates, etc to keep them busy.  I didn't even stop to think how sad I'd be.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for your loss. Doxies have so much personality, don't they?
Play hard up at the Bridge Sydney!


----------



## Sidne525

poopsie2 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Doxies have so much personality, don't they?
> Play hard up at the Bridge Sydney!


 
Yup, they have lots of personality!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> So I wasn't sure where - or even _if_  to post this, but then I thought maybe it would give someone else some comfort after a loss.
> I have had - as everyone here knows - a truly horrible few months. When I care for the elderly or ill cats, I am aware they may not be with me for long, and I suppose it's easier to come to terms with the loss when they pass, at least they've known love and lived long lives....
> Losing Solomon - and Colin - at such young ages, was probably the worst thing that has ever happened to me, then losing Tiger Lily just weeks after she came here felt like the last straw. I started thinking maybe even Rainbow Bridge didn't exist - that I wish Solly would show me he was OK.
> Yesterday evening, it was just getting dark and I was thinking I'd draw the curtains...instead, I sat with Norton, Murphy and Noggin, and listened to the birds. Then I looked out the window and saw this....
> 
> View attachment 2160017
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I know it was probably just coincidence, but perhaps, maybe, the kids found a way to let me know they're happy....



I don't believe in coincidences like this!  That's a sign for sure.  Thank you for sharing, I'm sorry for your losses, and admire you for what you do!


I've  lurked on this thread for a very long time, never posting, but always  sending my thoughts to everyone that does.  I'm certain there are others like me out there...
that wish every well loved family member a safe journey and share a moment of sadness for your loss.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Im sorry for your loss... 

Hes running free in fields of treats now!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Sidne525 said:


> I had to say good-bye to my beloved mini doxie Sidney last night. He was almost 15 and had a nasal tumor, so my DH and I knew it was coming. However, that didn't make it any easier. We didn't want him to suffer anymore, so we brought him to the vet last night and they sent him to the Rainbow Bridge. The vet and staff were great and it was peaceful for Sid. I've had to say good-bye to pets before and it never gets any easier. The tears just won't stop.



I am so sorry for your loss dear. Expected or unexpected it still hurts the same when you lose a beloved pet. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Sidne525

sweetlilwolf said:


> Im sorry for your loss...
> 
> Hes running free in fields of treats now!


 
The one thing he LOVED was his treats 



ilovenicebags said:


> I am so sorry for your loss dear. Expected or unexpected it still hurts the same when you lose a beloved pet. Sending hugs your way.


 
Nothing makes losing them easier.  Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Sidne525 said:


> The one thing he LOVED was his treats
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing makes losing them easier.  Thank you for the kind words.


So did my little old man i lost in January..... im positive hes chowin down on treats!


----------



## chessmont

Sidne525 said:


> I had to say good-bye to my beloved mini doxie Sidney last night. He was almost 15 and had a nasal tumor, so my DH and I knew it was coming. However, that didn't make it any easier. We didn't want him to suffer anymore, so we brought him to the vet last night and they sent him to the Rainbow Bridge. The vet and staff were great and it was peaceful for Sid. I've had to say good-bye to pets before and it never gets any easier. The tears just won't stop.



I'm so sorry


----------



## Sidne525

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry


 
Thank you


----------



## photogirl2

We let out little girl Emma go to the rainbow bridge this evening. She was a beautiful 14 year old Siberian Husky. She was just too ill from chronic liver problems to go on.
   As we drove home from the vets office, there was a beautiful rainbow coming out of the clouds. It was surely Emma's rainbow, taking her to the bridge. It was the most beautiful thing.
We love you forever, sweet girl.


----------



## poopsie

photogirl2 said:


> We let out little girl Emma go to the rainbow bridge this evening. She was a beautiful 14 year old Siberian Husky. She was just too ill from chronic liver problems to go on.
> As we drove home from the vets office, there was a beautiful rainbow coming out of the clouds. It was surely Emma's rainbow, taking her to the bridge. It was the most beautiful thing.
> We love you forever, sweet girl.




So sorry for the loss of your beloved Emma. How sweet of her to send you that message!


----------



## clevercat

photogirl2 said:


> We let out little girl Emma go to the rainbow bridge this evening. She was a beautiful 14 year old Siberian Husky. She was just too ill from chronic liver problems to go on.
> As we drove home from the vets office, there was a beautiful rainbow coming out of the clouds. It was surely Emma's rainbow, taking her to the bridge. It was the most beautiful thing.
> We love you forever, sweet girl.


 
Big hugs, I know how hard this must be....play hard up at the bridge, Emma - I am so, so pleased she sent you a 'sign'...that must be a real comfort. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## photogirl2

clevercat said:


> Big hugs, I know how hard this must be....play hard up at the bridge, Emma - I am so, so pleased she sent you a 'sign'...that must be a real comfort. {{{hugs}}}


Thank you so much.


----------



## chessmont

photogirl2 said:


> We let out little girl Emma go to the rainbow bridge this evening. She was a beautiful 14 year old Siberian Husky. She was just too ill from chronic liver problems to go on.
> As we drove home from the vets office, there was a beautiful rainbow coming out of the clouds. It was surely Emma's rainbow, taking her to the bridge. It was the most beautiful thing.
> We love you forever, sweet girl.



I'm so sorry, photo girl.  

What a sight that must have been.  It surely was no coincidence


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a similar experience when I had to let my Sadie go. It had been raining all day. When I walked out of the vet's office it was clear and sunny and there was a huge rainbow. I was so happy to see it. I know that was no coincidence. ((((HUGS))))





photogirl2 said:


> We let out little girl Emma go to the rainbow bridge this evening. She was a beautiful 14 year old Siberian Husky. She was just too ill from chronic liver problems to go on.
> As we drove home from the vets office, there was a beautiful rainbow coming out of the clouds. It was surely Emma's rainbow, taking her to the bridge. It was the most beautiful thing.
> We love you forever, sweet girl.


----------



## photogirl2

@chessmont
thanks so much
i truly believe that it was emma's rainbow 

@cindi
what you wrote made me smile


----------



## pixiejenna

Today we put my sweet sweet Choco Taco to sleep. He's been very sick the past few weeks our vet thought it was FIP but couldn't confirm it threw tests as I've explained more in depth the animal chat thread. I felt his quality of life was very poor at this point and none of the 3 possibilities of what could be wrong with him had a good outcome. After our vet put him to sleep she tapped his heart or lungs I don't recall which and found more fluid which confirmed that it was FIP, she felt better about it after seeing that as she was hesitant to put him down not being able to confirm what it was and the fact that he's been hanging in for so long which is not normal for cases where cats are diagnosed with FIP they usually go pretty quickly after they are diagnosed. This fluid meant it was only a matter of time before he'd have difficulty breathing and be in a lot of pain. My mother had COPD so I know the great pain it brings not being able to breath so I am glad that I have been able to spare him that pain.

I had to share this pic of him while surfing TPF


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. What a gorgeous boy! RIP sweet Choco. You are loved by many.


----------



## mp4

What a sweet boy!!!!  Both photos are amazingly cute.  I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry. What a gorgeous boy! RIP sweet Choco. You are loved by many.





mp4 said:


> What a sweet boy!!!!  Both photos are amazingly cute.  I'm so sorry for your loss....



Thanks you guys!


----------



## clevercat

Oh I am so very sorry to read that Choco Taco has passed over to the Bridge. FIP is dreadful, I lost Solomon to it - it's just the worst disease ever. Play hard up at the Bridge, little one - give Solly a nose bump if you happen to run into him....


----------



## poopsie

Oh I just want to kiss that face of his! I have such a soft spot for teh tabbies. 
Be at peace little man


----------



## pixiejenna

clevercat said:


> Oh I am so very sorry to read that Choco Taco has passed over to the Bridge. FIP is dreadful, I lost Solomon to it - it's just the worst disease ever. Play hard up at the Bridge, little one - give Solly a nose bump if you happen to run into him....



Thanks, FIP is horrible it's sad to think that they don't have more concrete tests to confirm it and some sort of treatment for it yet it's been around since the 60's.



poopsie2 said:


> Oh I just want to kiss that face of his! I have such a soft spot for teh tabbies.
> Be at peace little man



Thanks he was a sweetie.


----------



## clevercat

I hate posting in this thread....hate seeing it highlighted with new posts....
Play hard up at the Bridge, little Noggin.
You were loved a lot, and I will miss you. Thank you for sharing your last year with me. I know you were a very happy boy.


----------



## Cindi

So sorry. Clever. He was such a sweet old guy and very well loved. Sleep well beautiful boy. I know your family was just waiting to greet you at The Bridge yesterday.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sorry to hear about your loss Clevercat . Sweet Nogging play hard up at the bridge.


----------



## MarneeB

I hope I uploaded the picture right from my iphone. A few weeks ago we lost our alaskan malamute, Stray Cat. He was kind of a 'neighborhood'' dog. We took care of him, and so did our neighbor. He was left here about 10 yrs ago by someone that lost their house, they just left him. He always slept in our yard and watched over our house. 
The worst part about losing him is he was shot by someone, and we didnt catch it soon enough to save him. He was so tough he never showed anything until the day he died. I feel so guilty. We buried him in our yard under a big tree where we buried a few other dogs of ours. Every time I go outside & see his grave I tear up. My heart hurts, but I still feel his presence. I pray he is okay now and running around pain free.
Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if the pic doesn't work.


ETA: I actually went up and down the road I live on trying to find out who shot Stray. I was so distraught that someone would do that. I haven't found out yet-but I will.


----------



## A88ey_ann

I am so very sorry for your loss. Reading how you lost Stray made me very upset and angry so I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now. How could someone be so cruel? I hope you get to catch whoever did this and I hope that person gets to pay for this for the rest of his sad life.

My prayers and thoughts are with you in this difficult time. ::kiss:

Play hard up at the bridge dear Stray Cat :doggie::doggie::doggie:


----------



## chessmont

I am so sorry that is unbelievably awful


----------



## Cindi

Knowing when to say goodbye - This was part of a news letter from my vet and I think it has a lot of good ideas. 

http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/how-to-say-goodbye?wt.mc_id=Email%3BVetNewsletter%3BJun-18%3BVetSpot1


Just last week, while I was performing euthanasia for a critically ill patient, the pet&#8217;s owner looked at me and said, &#8220;I bet this is the hardest part of your job.&#8221; That gave me pause.
For me, putting animals to sleep is _not _one of the hardest parts of being a veterinarian. That&#8217;s because euthanasia is often a blessing and gift to a suffering animal. In my experience, the hardest part of being a veterinarian is telling owners that their beloved pet has a terminal illness and will soon be leaving this world. The emotions that pass across their faces, even if they have suspected the worst for some time, are heart-wrenching.
*It&#8217;s Never Easy*

I still remember the first person I had to share this terrible news with. He was a nice, middle-aged man with two small children and an 8-year-old Rottweiler named Stone. Stone was a member of the family, and when he started to limp, his owner brought him straight in to be checked out. Stone was a wonderful dog at home, but he was not a fan of the veterinary clinic. My best dog treats did nothing to warm his heart, and when I manipulated his painful left shoulder, well&#8230; that ended our chances of being best friends.
Even though Stone was not an admirer of mine, I liked him, and I really liked his owner. That made it so much harder to discuss his diagnosis: osteosarcoma. Osteosarcoma is a painful bone tumor that responds poorly to treatment. In some cases, treatments involving limb amputation and/or radiation therapy can be beneficial. In Stone&#8217;s case, these options were not feasible.
Together, Stone&#8217;s owner and I decided to provide him with the best palliative care we could, and we promised each other that we would not let Stone suffer. When the time came, we would do the right &#8212; if tough &#8212; thing and put him to sleep rather than allow him to live in increasing pain.
Stone&#8217;s owner was the first person I ever had an end-of-life discussion with, and he was also the first person to ask me a question I have heard hundreds of times since: &#8220;How will I know when it&#8217;s time?&#8221;
The most recent person to ask me this question was my own mother. Her Miniature Schnauzer has battled long-term health problems and was recently diagnosed with diabetes. Unfortunately, she initially responded poorly to treatment. She lost her love of food, began soiling her bed and was generally acting pitiful.
*How to Decide*

Over the past few years, I&#8217;ve heard a lot of veterinarians give wonderful advice to people who are wondering when it is time to give their pets the gift of a peaceful passing. Here are four of the best pieces of advice I&#8217;ve heard, and they are the same ones I passed on to my own mother for her consideration.
*Every pet, illness and situation is different. *There is no single rule that can be followed for when it is time to help your best friend &#8220;cross the rainbow bridge.&#8221; Getting input from your veterinarian on the specific medical conditions that your loved one may face is vital for doing what is best for your pet. You may also benefit from having a caring friend who is not as emotionally involved in the situation as you are to help you gain perspective and really &#8220;see&#8221; what is happening with your pet.


*Remember that pets live in the moment.* One of the most wonderful things about animals is how they embrace the present. Every time I walk into my house, my faithful Vizsla throws a one-dog ticker tape parade. The fact that I have entered the house thousands of times before, or that I will leave again in a few hours, means nothing. All that matters to him is the joy that he feels right now.
When our pets are suffering, they don&#8217;t reflect on all the great days they have had before, or ponder what the future will bring. All they know is how they feel today. By considering this perspective, we can see the world more clearly through their eyes. And their eyes are what matter.
*Ask yourself important questions.* Sometimes, articulating or writing down your thoughts can make the right path more apparent. Some questions that help pet owners struggling with this decision include:

Why do I think it might be time to euthanize?
What are my fears and concerns about euthanizing?
Whose interests, besides those of my pet, am I taking into account?
What are the concerns of the people around me?
Am I making this decision because it is best for my pet, or because it is best for me because I&#8217;m not ready to let go?
*Measure their quality of life. *This is no more than trying to determine how good or bad our pet&#8217;s life is at this moment. Trying to assess this can be difficult, but there are some ways you can try and evaluate it. Let&#8217;s take a look at a few of my favorites in the next section. 
*Is Life a Joy or a Drag?*

Our pets may not be able to talk to us and tell us how they are doing, but if we pay close attention, there are many clues that can help us answer that question.
*The Rule of *&#8220;*Five **Good Things&#8221;: *Pick the top five things that your pet loves to do. Write them down. When he or she can no longer do three or more of them, quality of life has been impacted to a level where many veterinarians would recommend euthanasia.
*Good Days vs. Bad: *When pets have &#8220;good days and bad days,&#8221; it can be difficult to see how their condition is progressing over time. Actually tracking the days when your pet is feeling good as well as the days when he or she is not feeling well can be helpful. A check mark for good days and an X for bad days on your calendar can help you determine when a loved one is having more bad days than good.
*HHHHHMM: *Dr. Alice Villalobos is a well-known veterinary oncologist. Her &#8220;HHHHHMM&#8221; Quality of Life Scale is another useful tool. The five H&#8217;s and two M&#8217;s are: Hurt, Hunger, Hydration, Happiness, Hygiene (the ability to keep the pet clean from bodily waste), Mobility and More (as in, more good days than bad). Dr. Villalobos recommends grading each category on a scale of 1-10 (with 1 being poorest quality of life and 10 being best). If the majority of categories are ranked as 5 or above, continuing with supportive care is acceptable.
*Pet Hospice Journal: *Keeping a journal of your pet&#8217;s condition, behavior, appetite, etc., can be extremely valuable in evaluating quality of life over time.
*A Tale of Two &#8220;Endings&#8221;*

Thankfully, my mother's Schnauzer, Zoe, eventually responded to her therapy. As a perpetual optimist, I like to think that she may be with us for some time to come. Still, the reality of having older pets is that we must be vigilant in their care and aware that every day is a gift.
In the case of my long-ago patient, Stone, with whom I first walked this path, I am glad to say that he did not suffer unnecessarily with osteosarcoma. His owner made a good decision, and Stone crossed the rainbow bridge while in the loving arms of his people. He was remembered by them as a strong, loving protector of the children in his family, and I will always remember his owner for having the strength and wisdom I hope we&#8217;ll all have when the time comes to say that final goodbye.


----------



## boxermom

MarneeB said:


> View attachment 2234053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I uploaded the picture right from my iphone. A few weeks ago we lost our alaskan malamute, Stray Cat. He was kind of a 'neighborhood'' dog. We took care of him, and so did our neighbor. He was left here about 10 yrs ago by someone that lost their house, they just left him. He always slept in our yard and watched over our house.
> The worst part about losing him is he was shot by someone, and we didnt catch it soon enough to save him. He was so tough he never showed anything until the day he died. I feel so guilty. We buried him in our yard under a big tree where we buried a few other dogs of ours. Every time I go outside & see his grave I tear up. My heart hurts, but I still feel his presence. I pray he is okay now and running around pain free.
> Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if the pic doesn't work.
> 
> 
> ETA: I actually went up and down the road I live on trying to find out who shot Stray. I was so distraught that someone would do that. I haven't found out yet-but I will.



I'm so sorry. These stories always infuriate me. I believe you can tell a lot about a person's character by how they treat animals.

Bless you for your kindness and love to this handsome boy. The Chicago Tribune ran a big story a couple weeks ago about a *neighborhood dog* who died and everyone was grieving.

I hope karma bites the person responsible for this crime.


----------



## mp4

MarneeB said:


> View attachment 2234053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I uploaded the picture right from my iphone. A few weeks ago we lost our alaskan malamute, Stray Cat. He was kind of a 'neighborhood'' dog. We took care of him, and so did our neighbor. He was left here about 10 yrs ago by someone that lost their house, they just left him. He always slept in our yard and watched over our house.
> The worst part about losing him is he was shot by someone, and we didnt catch it soon enough to save him. He was so tough he never showed anything until the day he died. I feel so guilty. We buried him in our yard under a big tree where we buried a few other dogs of ours. Every time I go outside & see his grave I tear up. My heart hurts, but I still feel his presence. I pray he is okay now and running around pain free.
> Thanks for letting me share. Sorry if the pic doesn't work.
> 
> 
> ETA: I actually went up and down the road I live on trying to find out who shot Stray. I was so distraught that someone would do that. I haven't found out yet-but I will.




I am soooo sorry for your loss.  If there is any justice in this world, there is an especially awful place for people who hurt animals!


----------



## mp4

Cindi said:


> Knowing when to say goodbye - This was part of a news letter from my vet and I think it has a lot of good ideas.
> 
> http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-ex...?wt.mc_id=Email;VetNewsletter;Jun-18;VetSpot1
> 
> 
> Just last week, while I was performing euthanasia for a critically ill patient, the pets owner looked at me and said, I bet this is the hardest part of your job. That gave me pause.
> For me, putting animals to sleep is _not _one of the hardest parts of being a veterinarian. Thats because euthanasia is often a blessing and gift to a suffering animal. In my experience, the hardest part of being a veterinarian is telling owners that their beloved pet has a terminal illness and will soon be leaving this world. The emotions that pass across their faces, even if they have suspected the worst for some time, are heart-wrenching.
> *Its Never Easy*
> 
> I still remember the first person I had to share this terrible news with. He was a nice, middle-aged man with two small children and an 8-year-old Rottweiler named Stone. Stone was a member of the family, and when he started to limp, his owner brought him straight in to be checked out. Stone was a wonderful dog at home, but he was not a fan of the veterinary clinic. My best dog treats did nothing to warm his heart, and when I manipulated his painful left shoulder, well that ended our chances of being best friends.
> Even though Stone was not an admirer of mine, I liked him, and I really liked his owner. That made it so much harder to discuss his diagnosis: osteosarcoma. Osteosarcoma is a painful bone tumor that responds poorly to treatment. In some cases, treatments involving limb amputation and/or radiation therapy can be beneficial. In Stones case, these options were not feasible.
> Together, Stones owner and I decided to provide him with the best palliative care we could, and we promised each other that we would not let Stone suffer. When the time came, we would do the right  if tough  thing and put him to sleep rather than allow him to live in increasing pain.
> Stones owner was the first person I ever had an end-of-life discussion with, and he was also the first person to ask me a question I have heard hundreds of times since: How will I know when its time?
> The most recent person to ask me this question was my own mother. Her Miniature Schnauzer has battled long-term health problems and was recently diagnosed with diabetes. Unfortunately, she initially responded poorly to treatment. She lost her love of food, began soiling her bed and was generally acting pitiful.
> *How to Decide*
> 
> Over the past few years, Ive heard a lot of veterinarians give wonderful advice to people who are wondering when it is time to give their pets the gift of a peaceful passing. Here are four of the best pieces of advice Ive heard, and they are the same ones I passed on to my own mother for her consideration.
> *Every pet, illness and situation is different. *There is no single rule that can be followed for when it is time to help your best friend cross the rainbow bridge. Getting input from your veterinarian on the specific medical conditions that your loved one may face is vital for doing what is best for your pet. You may also benefit from having a caring friend who is not as emotionally involved in the situation as you are to help you gain perspective and really see what is happening with your pet.
> 
> 
> *Remember that pets live in the moment.* One of the most wonderful things about animals is how they embrace the present. Every time I walk into my house, my faithful Vizsla throws a one-dog ticker tape parade. The fact that I have entered the house thousands of times before, or that I will leave again in a few hours, means nothing. All that matters to him is the joy that he feels right now.
> When our pets are suffering, they dont reflect on all the great days they have had before, or ponder what the future will bring. All they know is how they feel today. By considering this perspective, we can see the world more clearly through their eyes. And their eyes are what matter.
> *Ask yourself important questions.* Sometimes, articulating or writing down your thoughts can make the right path more apparent. Some questions that help pet owners struggling with this decision include:
> 
> Why do I think it might be time to euthanize?
> What are my fears and concerns about euthanizing?
> Whose interests, besides those of my pet, am I taking into account?
> What are the concerns of the people around me?
> Am I making this decision because it is best for my pet, or because it is best for me because Im not ready to let go?
> *Measure their quality of life. *This is no more than trying to determine how good or bad our pets life is at this moment. Trying to assess this can be difficult, but there are some ways you can try and evaluate it. Lets take a look at a few of my favorites in the next section.
> *Is Life a Joy or a Drag?*
> 
> Our pets may not be able to talk to us and tell us how they are doing, but if we pay close attention, there are many clues that can help us answer that question.
> *The Rule of **Five **Good Things: *Pick the top five things that your pet loves to do. Write them down. When he or she can no longer do three or more of them, quality of life has been impacted to a level where many veterinarians would recommend euthanasia.
> *Good Days vs. Bad: *When pets have good days and bad days, it can be difficult to see how their condition is progressing over time. Actually tracking the days when your pet is feeling good as well as the days when he or she is not feeling well can be helpful. A check mark for good days and an X for bad days on your calendar can help you determine when a loved one is having more bad days than good.
> *HHHHHMM: *Dr. Alice Villalobos is a well-known veterinary oncologist. Her HHHHHMM Quality of Life Scale is another useful tool. The five Hs and two Ms are: Hurt, Hunger, Hydration, Happiness, Hygiene (the ability to keep the pet clean from bodily waste), Mobility and More (as in, more good days than bad). Dr. Villalobos recommends grading each category on a scale of 1-10 (with 1 being poorest quality of life and 10 being best). If the majority of categories are ranked as 5 or above, continuing with supportive care is acceptable.
> *Pet Hospice Journal: *Keeping a journal of your pets condition, behavior, appetite, etc., can be extremely valuable in evaluating quality of life over time.
> *A Tale of Two Endings*
> 
> Thankfully, my mother's Schnauzer, Zoe, eventually responded to her therapy. As a perpetual optimist, I like to think that she may be with us for some time to come. Still, the reality of having older pets is that we must be vigilant in their care and aware that every day is a gift.
> In the case of my long-ago patient, Stone, with whom I first walked this path, I am glad to say that he did not suffer unnecessarily with osteosarcoma. His owner made a good decision, and Stone crossed the rainbow bridge while in the loving arms of his people. He was remembered by them as a strong, loving protector of the children in his family, and I will always remember his owner for having the strength and wisdom I hope well all have when the time comes to say that final goodbye.



thanks Cindi! 

I thought I would share this.  It is from one of the best and most sad books I ever read.  It is called Merle's Door.  I really identified with his relationship with his dog and the love they share.  It is a beautiful story...  OK back to topic....I've found these questions helpful.... MODs - I hope it is OK to post this since the author is referenced...if not....please remove!


----------



## MarneeB

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers for Stray. I am sitting here bawling over him again after reading your kind words. I'm so glad I have a place to share. We think we know who shot him, just not positive. The other neighbor that also owned Stray promised me he will find out and the guy will pay for it. I think he will one way or the other.


----------



## pixiejenna

MarneeB I'm so sorry for your loss! Stray Cat was a good dog and did not deserve his fate. I can't imagine who'd shoot a dog. Even though you may not have found out who shot him at least going around asking about it will raise awareness for neighbors. They will keep a closer eye on their pets when they let them out of the house.


----------



## MarneeB

pixiejenna said:


> MarneeB I'm so sorry for your loss! Stray Cat was a good dog and did not deserve his fate. I can't imagine who'd shoot a dog. Even though you may not have found out who shot him at least going around asking about it will raise awareness for neighbors. They will keep a closer eye on their pets when they let them out of the house.


 



Thank you pixiejenna. Losing Stray like that has made some of our neighbors more aware, and a couple of them that we're friends with are helping to find out for sure who shot him. I don't know if it'll make things worse or better once I find out, but I want to know what kind of person could do that to someone else's pet.


----------



## madamefifi

We said good-bye to Zuul this morning, it was very peaceful. The vet gave her a sedative first so she wouldn't struggle while they looked for a vein for the final shot. Then they made a little imprint of her paw on a round disc of clay as a keepsake. I have been crying on and off but I know it was the right thing to do. This may sound funny but she "told" me yesterday she was ready to go. Her tumor seemed to be getting bigger every day and I know she was tired. We asked her to look for Madame Fifi, Mathilda, and Sydney when she got to the Bridge--I'm glad she has some of her old friends waiting for her.


----------



## buzzytoes

I feared this when I saw your name as the last post madamfifi.  Play hard sweet Zuul.


----------



## cats n bags

Play hard at the bridge Zuul.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to your sweet Zuul. Sounds like it was a very peaceful trip to the Bridge. I'm glad she was able to tell you she was ready. That always makes it just a little bit easier. ((((HUGS))))






madamefifi said:


> We said good-bye to Zuul this morning, it was very peaceful. The vet gave her a sedative first so she wouldn't struggle while they looked for a vein for the final shot. Then they made a little imprint of her paw on a round disc of clay as a keepsake. I have been crying on and off but I know it was the right thing to do. This may sound funny but she "told" me yesterday she was ready to go. Her tumor seemed to be getting bigger every day and I know she was tired. We asked her to look for Madame Fifi, Mathilda, and Sydney when she got to the Bridge--I'm glad she has some of her old friends waiting for her.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for all those who have lost a beloved companion. Every time I see this thread bumped I tear up before I even open it. :cry:


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sorry for your loss Maddamefifi. Play hard at that bridge Zuul.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry madamefifi


----------



## BgaHolic

I'm never in this thread but I am so sad right now.  I just put down my beloved Emma who was 15.  She gave me the best years! For the past six months she was living with my ex because there were no dogs allowed in the apartment building which I was living in and he neglected her.  I will miss her dearly!!


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry Bgaholic


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sorry for your loss Bgaholic and I'm also sorry you didn't have the opportunity to spend more time with her during the end. Play hard at the bridge sweet Emma.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> We said good-bye to Zuul this morning, it was very peaceful. The vet gave her a sedative first so she wouldn't struggle while they looked for a vein for the final shot. Then they made a little imprint of her paw on a round disc of clay as a keepsake. I have been crying on and off but I know it was the right thing to do. This may sound funny but she "told" me yesterday she was ready to go. Her tumor seemed to be getting bigger every day and I know she was tired. We asked her to look for Madame Fifi, Mathilda, and Sydney when she got to the Bridge--I'm glad she has some of her old friends waiting for her.


 
Big, big  {{{hugs}}}, madamefifi. Look out for Ralphie up at the Bridge, little Zuul. Play hard, sweet girl.


----------



## BgaHolic

Thank you *chessmont *and *pixiejenna*!  :cry:  Glad I had a place to grieve. I left work early yesterday 'cause I couldn't concentrate.  What a prize that girl was!  Thank you.


----------



## beachgirl38

Cindi said:


> Knowing when to say goodbye - This was part of a news letter from my vet and I think it has a lot of good ideas.
> 
> http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/how-to-say-goodbye?wt.mc_id=Email%3BVetNewsletter%3BJun-18%3BVetSpot1
> 
> 
> Just last week, while I was performing euthanasia for a critically ill patient, the pet&#8217;s owner looked at me and said, &#8220;I bet this is the hardest part of your job.&#8221; That gave me pause.
> For me, putting animals to sleep is _not _one of the hardest parts of being a veterinarian. That&#8217;s because euthanasia is often a blessing and gift to a suffering animal. In my experience, the hardest part of being a veterinarian is telling owners that their beloved pet has a terminal illness and will soon be leaving this world. The emotions that pass across their faces, even if they have suspected the worst for some time, are heart-wrenching.
> *It&#8217;s Never Easy*
> 
> I still remember the first person I had to share this terrible news with. He was a nice, middle-aged man with two small children and an 8-year-old Rottweiler named Stone. Stone was a member of the family, and when he started to limp, his owner brought him straight in to be checked out. Stone was a wonderful dog at home, but he was not a fan of the veterinary clinic. My best dog treats did nothing to warm his heart, and when I manipulated his painful left shoulder, well&#8230; that ended our chances of being best friends.
> Even though Stone was not an admirer of mine, I liked him, and I really liked his owner. That made it so much harder to discuss his diagnosis: osteosarcoma. Osteosarcoma is a painful bone tumor that responds poorly to treatment. In some cases, treatments involving limb amputation and/or radiation therapy can be beneficial. In Stone&#8217;s case, these options were not feasible.
> Together, Stone&#8217;s owner and I decided to provide him with the best palliative care we could, and we promised each other that we would not let Stone suffer. When the time came, we would do the right &#8212; if tough &#8212; thing and put him to sleep rather than allow him to live in increasing pain.
> Stone&#8217;s owner was the first person I ever had an end-of-life discussion with, and he was also the first person to ask me a question I have heard hundreds of times since: &#8220;How will I know when it&#8217;s time?&#8221;
> The most recent person to ask me this question was my own mother. Her Miniature Schnauzer has battled long-term health problems and was recently diagnosed with diabetes. Unfortunately, she initially responded poorly to treatment. She lost her love of food, began soiling her bed and was generally acting pitiful.
> *How to Decide*
> 
> Over the past few years, I&#8217;ve heard a lot of veterinarians give wonderful advice to people who are wondering when it is time to give their pets the gift of a peaceful passing. Here are four of the best pieces of advice I&#8217;ve heard, and they are the same ones I passed on to my own mother for her consideration.
> *Every pet, illness and situation is different. *There is no single rule that can be followed for when it is time to help your best friend &#8220;cross the rainbow bridge.&#8221; Getting input from your veterinarian on the specific medical conditions that your loved one may face is vital for doing what is best for your pet. You may also benefit from having a caring friend who is not as emotionally involved in the situation as you are to help you gain perspective and really &#8220;see&#8221; what is happening with your pet.
> 
> 
> *Remember that pets live in the moment.* One of the most wonderful things about animals is how they embrace the present. Every time I walk into my house, my faithful Vizsla throws a one-dog ticker tape parade. The fact that I have entered the house thousands of times before, or that I will leave again in a few hours, means nothing. All that matters to him is the joy that he feels right now.
> When our pets are suffering, they don&#8217;t reflect on all the great days they have had before, or ponder what the future will bring. All they know is how they feel today. By considering this perspective, we can see the world more clearly through their eyes. And their eyes are what matter.
> *Ask yourself important questions.* Sometimes, articulating or writing down your thoughts can make the right path more apparent. Some questions that help pet owners struggling with this decision include:
> 
> Why do I think it might be time to euthanize?
> What are my fears and concerns about euthanizing?
> Whose interests, besides those of my pet, am I taking into account?
> What are the concerns of the people around me?
> Am I making this decision because it is best for my pet, or because it is best for me because I&#8217;m not ready to let go?
> *Measure their quality of life. *This is no more than trying to determine how good or bad our pet&#8217;s life is at this moment. Trying to assess this can be difficult, but there are some ways you can try and evaluate it. Let&#8217;s take a look at a few of my favorites in the next section.
> *Is Life a Joy or a Drag?*
> 
> Our pets may not be able to talk to us and tell us how they are doing, but if we pay close attention, there are many clues that can help us answer that question.
> *The Rule of *&#8220;*Five **Good Things&#8221;: *Pick the top five things that your pet loves to do. Write them down. When he or she can no longer do three or more of them, quality of life has been impacted to a level where many veterinarians would recommend euthanasia.
> *Good Days vs. Bad: *When pets have &#8220;good days and bad days,&#8221; it can be difficult to see how their condition is progressing over time. Actually tracking the days when your pet is feeling good as well as the days when he or she is not feeling well can be helpful. A check mark for good days and an X for bad days on your calendar can help you determine when a loved one is having more bad days than good.
> *HHHHHMM: *Dr. Alice Villalobos is a well-known veterinary oncologist. Her &#8220;HHHHHMM&#8221; Quality of Life Scale is another useful tool. The five H&#8217;s and two M&#8217;s are: Hurt, Hunger, Hydration, Happiness, Hygiene (the ability to keep the pet clean from bodily waste), Mobility and More (as in, more good days than bad). Dr. Villalobos recommends grading each category on a scale of 1-10 (with 1 being poorest quality of life and 10 being best). If the majority of categories are ranked as 5 or above, continuing with supportive care is acceptable.
> *Pet Hospice Journal: *Keeping a journal of your pet&#8217;s condition, behavior, appetite, etc., can be extremely valuable in evaluating quality of life over time.
> *A Tale of Two &#8220;Endings&#8221;*
> 
> Thankfully, my mother's Schnauzer, Zoe, eventually responded to her therapy. As a perpetual optimist, I like to think that she may be with us for some time to come. Still, the reality of having older pets is that we must be vigilant in their care and aware that every day is a gift.
> In the case of my long-ago patient, Stone, with whom I first walked this path, I am glad to say that he did not suffer unnecessarily with osteosarcoma. His owner made a good decision, and Stone crossed the rainbow bridge while in the loving arms of his people. He was remembered by them as a strong, loving protector of the children in his family, and I will always remember his owner for having the strength and wisdom I hope we&#8217;ll all have when the time comes to say that final goodbye.



Thank you for that - we had to put down my children's first dog over a year ago & I still cry over him.  It was a hard, but necessary decision.  I can imagine how you must feel having to tell people that their pets will not get better.  I remember how I felt when my husband told me our beautiful dog only has a month or so to live.  I cried & could not imagine how I would tell our children who loved this dog so much.  We had adopted him at 8 & he died at 10 - we did not have enough time with him, but we enjoyed every moment & he taught us so much about love for an animal.

We recently adopted another dog who was abused and neglected the first few years of his life.  We are so happy watching him gain trust and confidence and seeing him enjoy his life and we are enjoying him.  It is so hard to let go of our pets, but to know that there are many more in need of our love is a comforting thought.  

I am so sorry to all of you who have lost your beloved pets...I know how you feel.


----------



## BgaHolic

Wow! G-d bless and thank you for sharing that article.  It lifted my spirits!!  For the past two days I have felt like the wind was sucked out of me.  I just have been feeling guilt ridden and sad. There were times my 3 kids were jealous of all the love I would give the dog.  She was my constant companion and like the article read, would greet me at the door every time and when she lost her hearing she would lay right by the door to hear the vibration of my feet when I entered the house.  Her loyalty and love outsurpassed anything I ever did for her!  Not only was she beautiful but so gentle and kind.

Again, thanks for sharing that article!


----------



## lazeny

My dog Deedee died today.

She was 15 years old. She had multiple organ failure and we had to put her to sleep. It was extremely painful. More so when my previous dogs died because those dogs died peacefully in their sleep.

I was waiting for the rest of our household to say each of their final goodbyes when she suddenly had a seizure. She started keening painfully and I had to request the vet to put her immediately to sleep. She was already on  Diazepam by then because she had an initial attack. I couldn't bear to see her like that and I just wanted her suffering to end. Then I just sat there holding her until the vet told me that they have to clean and prepare her for cremation and rigor mortis is setting in.

I still couldn't stop crying and I am unable to sleep. She was my bestfriend and anchor. She was with me throughout the worst times of my life. And I feel so guilty because she died that way.

This was the final picture of her I took while she was still okay. God, I love this dog so much it is breaking my heart.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss of Deedee. She was a beautiful girl and obviously very well loved. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## chessmont

I am so sorry lazeny for your loss


----------



## Sariwoo

This is my baby Smudgy, he passed away at the age of 6 of FIV.  He got me through some pretty hard times in my life and always made me smile/laugh even on my worst days. I miss my baby.


----------



## poopsie

lazeny said:


> My dog Deedee died today.
> 
> She was 15 years old. She had multiple organ failure and we had to put her to sleep. It was extremely painful. More so when my previous dogs died because those dogs died peacefully in their sleep.
> 
> I was waiting for the rest of our household to say each of their final goodbyes when she suddenly had a seizure. She started keening painfully and I had to request the vet to put her immediately to sleep. She was already on  Diazepam by then because she had an initial attack. I couldn't bear to see her like that and I just wanted her suffering to end. Then I just sat there holding her until the vet told me that they have to clean and prepare her for cremation and rigor mortis is setting in.
> 
> I still couldn't stop crying and I am unable to sleep. She was my bestfriend and anchor. She was with me throughout the worst times of my life. And I feel so guilty because she died that way.
> 
> This was the final picture of her I took while she was still okay. God, I love this dog so much it is breaking my heart.



So sorry for the loss of you precious pup. What a cutie patootie she was.



Sariwoo said:


> This is my baby Smudgy, he passed away at the age of 6 of FIV.  He got me through some pretty hard times in my life and always made me smile/laugh even on my worst days. I miss my baby.





Awwwww.......so sorry about Smudgy (I had a Smudge kitty as well) Effin FIV


----------



## Cindi

What a sweet baby. I'm so sorry for your loss. Damn FIV. :cry:





Sariwoo said:


> This is my baby Smudgy, he passed away at the age of 6 of FIV.  He got me through some pretty hard times in my life and always made me smile/laugh even on my worst days. I miss my baby.


----------



## pixiejenna

lazeny said:


> My dog Deedee died today.
> 
> She was 15 years old. She had multiple organ failure and we had to put her to sleep. It was extremely painful. More so when my previous dogs died because those dogs died peacefully in their sleep.
> 
> I was waiting for the rest of our household to say each of their final goodbyes when she suddenly had a seizure. She started keening painfully and I had to request the vet to put her immediately to sleep. She was already on  Diazepam by then because she had an initial attack. I couldn't bear to see her like that and I just wanted her suffering to end. Then I just sat there holding her until the vet told me that they have to clean and prepare her for cremation and rigor mortis is setting in.
> 
> I still couldn't stop crying and I am unable to sleep. She was my bestfriend and anchor. She was with me throughout the worst times of my life. And I feel so guilty because she died that way.
> 
> This was the final picture of her I took while she was still okay. God, I love this dog so much it is breaking my heart.



I'm sorry for your loss of Deedee what a beautiful dog. And I'm sorry for the way it happened having to see her in pain like that is tough and not being able to wait for your family to have the opportunity to say goodbye.



Sariwoo said:


> This is my baby Smudgy, he passed away at the age of 6 of FIV.  He got me through some pretty hard times in my life and always made me smile/laugh even on my worst days. I miss my baby.



I'm sorry for your loss, Smudgy is a cutie. Six is too young to go darn FIV.


----------



## cats n bags

To the little black neighbor kitty, rest in peace.  I'm sorry your people were so mean and heartless to put a little old lady cat outside because you were inconvenient.  When I saw the clumps of black hair in my yard, I was pretty sure something bad happened to you, and just found out last night that you had been attacked by a predator.

Thank you for keeping Mr. Kitty company during his year on the streets.  I know you opened your humble space in the garage to him.  He was always happy to see you even after he moved inside.  I wish I had known more about your situation and could have done something to help you.

Play hard at the bridge little black kitty, and take your naps in the comfort of a safe place where nothing will hurt you ever again.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Oh cats, I'm so sorry. sitting here in a cafe with tears running.
Poor little cat. Sleep peacefully at the Bridge, little girl. 
{{{hugs}}} cats.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> To the little black neighbor kitty, rest in peace.  I'm sorry your people were so mean and heartless to put a little old lady cat outside because you were inconvenient.  When I saw the clumps of black hair in my yard, I was pretty sure something bad happened to you, and just found out last night that you had been attacked by a predator.
> 
> Thank you for keeping Mr. Kitty company during his year on the streets.  I know you opened your humble space in the garage to him.  He was always happy to see you even after he moved inside.  I wish I had known more about your situation and could have done something to help you.
> 
> Play hard at the bridge little black kitty, and take your naps in the comfort of a safe place where nothing will hurt you ever again.


----------



## lazeny

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Deedee. She was a beautiful girl and obviously very well loved. ((((HUGS))))











chessmont said:


> I am so sorry lazeny for your loss











poopsie2 said:


> So sorry for the loss of you precious pup. What a cutie patootie she was.











pixiejenna said:


> I'm sorry for your loss of Deedee what a beautiful dog. And I'm sorry for the way it happened having to see her in pain like that is tough and not being able to wait for your family to have the opportunity to say goodbye.
> .



Thank you. I miss her everyday.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww Cats n bags sorry to hear about your neighborhood kitty. Play hard at the bridge sweet kitty.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> To the little black neighbor kitty, rest in peace.  I'm sorry your people were so mean and heartless to put a little old lady cat outside because you were inconvenient.  When I saw the clumps of black hair in my yard, I was pretty sure something bad happened to you, and just found out last night that you had been attacked by a predator.
> 
> Thank you for keeping Mr. Kitty company during his year on the streets.  I know you opened your humble space in the garage to him.  He was always happy to see you even after he moved inside.  I wish I had known more about your situation and could have done something to help you.
> 
> Play hard at the bridge little black kitty, and take your naps in the comfort of a safe place where nothing will hurt you ever again.




Oh that poor little thing. I am sitting here bawling my eyes out. 
 G*ddam f&cking people. I am seriously going to end up in jail one day.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Oh that poor little thing. I am sitting here bawling my eyes out.
> G*ddam f&cking people. I am seriously going to end up in jail one day.



When I consider the evidence left behind and what the lady said, I wish I could go put her out for the coyotes.  If I had known that cat was 15 years old, I might have tried to steal her last winter.  :cry:

Thank you to everyone that posted love to the kitty in here.  That was probably more love than she had ever had in her life.


----------



## jeszica

Our first dog, Cookie, passed away on 3rd Aug.  he's estimated to be 15 yrs old coz we adopted him n no one knows his actual age back then.  He spent 14 yrs with us n was a very loyal n faithful companion.  He had a relapse of tick fever that lead to multiple infections, a few of his organs started to fail...breathing seem to hurt n we had to make the painful decision to put him down....it's been more then a week n we are still grieving deeply....

In memory of Cookie....http://sumsenggao.blogspot.sg/2013/08/in-memory-of-cookie.html


----------



## poopsie

jeszica said:


> Our first dog, Cookie, passed away on 3rd Aug.  he's estimated to be 15 yrs old coz we adopted him n no one knows his actual age back then.  He spent 14 yrs with us n was a very loyal n faithful companion.  He had a relapse of tick fever that lead to multiple infections, a few of his organs started to fail...breathing seem to hurt n we had to make the painful decision to put him down....it's been more then a week n we are still grieving deeply....
> 
> In memory of Cookie....http://sumsenggao.blogspot.sg/2013/08/in-memory-of-cookie.html





So sorry for your loss  

Cookie was adorable. What a wonderful 14 years for both of you.


----------



## lazeny

jeszica said:


> Our first dog, Cookie, passed away on 3rd Aug.  he's estimated to be 15 yrs old coz we adopted him n no one knows his actual age back then.  He spent 14 yrs with us n was a very loyal n faithful companion.  He had a relapse of tick fever that lead to multiple infections, a few of his organs started to fail...breathing seem to hurt n we had to make the painful decision to put him down....it's been more then a week n we are still grieving deeply....
> 
> In memory of Cookie....http://sumsenggao.blogspot.sg/2013/08/in-memory-of-cookie.html



I'm so sorry for your loss. He's a sweet and adorable looking dog. You gave him a wonderful and loving 14 years of life and joy and he's in a good place now.


----------



## sdkitty

cats n bags said:


> To the little black neighbor kitty, rest in peace. I'm sorry your people were so mean and heartless to put a little old lady cat outside because you were inconvenient. When I saw the clumps of black hair in my yard, I was pretty sure something bad happened to you, and just found out last night that you had been attacked by a predator.
> 
> Thank you for keeping Mr. Kitty company during his year on the streets. I know you opened your humble space in the garage to him. He was always happy to see you even after he moved inside. I wish I had known more about your situation and could have done something to help you.
> 
> Play hard at the bridge little black kitty, and take your naps in the comfort of a safe place where nothing will hurt you ever again.


 
You brought me to tears with this one Cats.

I lost my little Snoopy last week.  He was only a year old and I only had him for about 3 months but I miss his kitten energy.  I let him out last Tuesday afternoon and it's been a week with no sight of him.  I'm so sad to say it but I think the coyotes got him.
I still look for him every time I walk past the door and I've alerted neighbors but I don't think he'd stay away this long.


----------



## cats n bags

sdkitty said:


> You brought me to tears with this one Cats.
> 
> I lost my little Snoopy last week.  He was only a year old and I only had him for about 3 months but I miss his kitten energy.  I let him out last Tuesday afternoon and it's been a week with no sight of him.  I'm so sad to say it but I think the coyotes got him.
> I still look for him every time I walk past the door and I've alerted neighbors but I don't think he'd stay away this long.



I'm sorry to hear about Snoopy.


----------



## sdkitty

cats n bags said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Snoopy.


 
thank you Cats


----------



## pixiejenna

jeszica said:


> Our first dog, Cookie, passed away on 3rd Aug.  he's estimated to be 15 yrs old coz we adopted him n no one knows his actual age back then.  He spent 14 yrs with us n was a very loyal n faithful companion.  He had a relapse of tick fever that lead to multiple infections, a few of his organs started to fail...breathing seem to hurt n we had to make the painful decision to put him down....it's been more then a week n we are still grieving deeply....
> 
> In memory of Cookie....http://sumsenggao.blogspot.sg/2013/08/in-memory-of-cookie.html



I'm sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge Cookie.



sdkitty said:


> You brought me to tears with this one Cats.
> 
> I lost my little Snoopy last week.  He was only a year old and I only had him for about 3 months but I miss his kitten energy.  I let him out last Tuesday afternoon and it's been a week with no sight of him.  I'm so sad to say it but I think the coyotes got him.
> I still look for him every time I walk past the door and I've alerted neighbors but I don't think he'd stay away this long.



Oh Sdkitty I'm sorry for the loss of Snoopy. Snoopy play hard at that bridge little guy.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge Cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sdkitty I'm sorry for the loss of Snoopy. Snoopy play hard at that bridge little guy.


 
thank you pixiejenna


----------



## ilovesatchels

My ex racing greyhound went to the rainbow bridge in Jan 2013....I miss her so much! She had heart failure and by the time I got her to the vet it was already end stage. It was such a shock and the most difficult decision I have had to make. I just remember those eyes when we waiting for my hubby to arrive so that she wouldn't be alone....


----------



## sdkitty

ilovesatchels said:


> My ex racing greyhound went to the rainbow bridge in Jan 2013....I miss her so much! She had heart failure and by the time I got her to the vet it was already end stage. It was such a shock and the most difficult decision I have had to make. I just remember those eyes when we waiting for my hubby to arrive so that she wouldn't be alone....


 
Bless you for making her later years better than the earlier ones.  That sounds horrible having it happen to suddenly and fast.


----------



## pixiejenna

ilovesatchels said:


> My ex racing greyhound went to the rainbow bridge in Jan 2013....I miss her so much! She had heart failure and by the time I got her to the vet it was already end stage. It was such a shock and the most difficult decision I have had to make. I just remember those eyes when we waiting for my hubby to arrive so that she wouldn't be alone....



I'm sorry for your loss. It's always the hardest when it happens quickly and was unexpected. What a sweet face, I hope your playing hard at the bridge girl.


----------



## madamefifi

Zuul's brother, Gozer, died during the night. I knew he was fading and was going to take him to the vet on Monday but he slipped quietly away on his own. Goodbye, sweet Gozer. Zuul is waiting for you--run to her!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Zuul's brother, Gozer, died during the night. I knew he was fading and was going to take him to the vet on Monday but he slipped quietly away on his own. Goodbye, sweet Gozer. Zuul is waiting for you--run to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299669



Oh Gozer....play hard up at the Bridge, little man. Big, big hugs madamefifi. I am always unhappy to see this thread highlighted with new posts. I am very sorry for your loss. Hope that Baby Syls is on hand to provide you with some Kittin snuggles.


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> Zuul's brother, Gozer, died during the night. I knew he was fading and was going to take him to the vet on Monday but he slipped quietly away on his own. Goodbye, sweet Gozer. Zuul is waiting for you--run to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299669



I'm sorry about Gozer.  I'm sure he has found Zuul and they are having a wild game of chase over on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry about sweet Gozer. I'm sure it was a happy reunion at the Bridge. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry madamefifi


----------



## buzzytoes

Play hard sweet Gozer.


----------



## madamefifi

Thanks, y'all. I am very sad about the Goze because it feels like the end of an era, somehow, with him and Zuul both gone to the Bridge. I remember getting them in the summer of 2000 when they were wee, shy little things, to keep Fifi company after Big Fat Kitty died. Fifi did not care for them but of course I loved them from the first moment.  So strange to see no black cats at meal times, you know?


----------



## EQJ83

Hugs to you madamefifi, I hope your two babies have found each other and are somewhere over that rainbow bridge sun baking together xo


----------



## EQJ83

cats n bags said:


> When I consider the evidence left behind and what the lady said, I wish I could go put her out for the coyotes.  If I had known that cat was 15 years old, I might have tried to steal her last winter.  :cry:
> 
> Thank you to everyone that posted love to the kitty in here.  That was probably more love than she had ever had in her life.



Sometimes I lose all hope for humanity, thank heavens there are kind people like you and the rest of the animal lovers out there to care for these innocent creatures. 

There are two young kittens in my street that are always outside. One patiently sits on the house welcome mat by the front door everyday hoping to be let in. Even in the dead of winter she is there curled up trying to stay warm. I've tried to catch her (yes I'd steal her away from her so called family) but she is quite frightened of strangers.


----------



## poopsie

ilovesatchels said:


> My ex racing greyhound went to the rainbow bridge in Jan 2013....I miss her so much! She had heart failure and by the time I got her to the vet it was already end stage. It was such a shock and the most difficult decision I have had to make. I just remember those eyes when we waiting for my hubby to arrive so that she wouldn't be alone....




So sorry...........thank you for rescuing her and giving her a loving home


----------



## poopsie

madamefifi said:


> Thanks, y'all. I am very sad about the Goze because it feels like the end of an era, somehow, with him and Zuul both gone to the Bridge. I remember getting them in the summer of 2000 when they were wee, shy little things, to keep Fifi company after Big Fat Kitty died. Fifi did not care for them but of course I loved them from the first moment.  So strange to see no black cats at meal times, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300514




I know what you mean about the end of an era............that is exactly what I felt when the last of my 'tabby family' passed. I have an ongoing crew of cats, but those tabbies were special.  And now my irascible old black guy is mellowing out (i.e. he wants to cuddle in the pillows and doesn't try and draw blood every time someone passes by) and he is getting that 'skinny old man' look about him. 

I am so sorry for your loss and i hope that Gozer is happily reunited with his companion


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sorry for your loss Madamefifi. Play hard at the bridge Goze and I'm glad your with your buddy Zuul again.


----------



## sdkitty

madamefifi said:


> Thanks, y'all. I am very sad about the Goze because it feels like the end of an era, somehow, with him and Zuul both gone to the Bridge. I remember getting them in the summer of 2000 when they were wee, shy little things, to keep Fifi company after Big Fat Kitty died. Fifi did not care for them but of course I loved them from the first moment. So strange to see no black cats at meal times, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300514


 

so sorry for your loss.  those years go quickly.


----------



## ilovesatchels

madamefifi said:


> Zuul's brother, Gozer, died during the night. I knew he was fading and was going to take him to the vet on Monday but he slipped quietly away on his own. Goodbye, sweet Gozer. Zuul is waiting for you--run to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299669


So sorry for your loss, Madame Fifi....they are  family ....... Beautiful face


----------



## clevercat

Norris turned up just after Solomon passed. I thought I was feeding foxes when I left bowls of scraps out each night - then one evening, found a grey tabby face down in one of the bowls. He ran off immediately, and for the next few weeks would stop by and eat but I wasn't allowed to get close...
I don't really remember the point at which I realised I'd been chosen and he'd adopted me....perhaps when he started spending the majority of his time hanging out on the roof of the shed, or snuggled into the mat in the porch, waiting for me to come home from work. The afternoon he came marching up to me with the biggest abscess I have ever seen, that was the day I took full responsibility for him (up until then, I still thought he had a useless owner). After two *weeks at the vets he was home to convalesce - I turned the bathroom into a bedsit and he spent the next week bring waited on, hand and paw.
When I let him out after his recovery, he disappeared overnight and returned the next day, smelling of a perfume I don't wear. From then on, though, he never went very far from me. He made the front of my house his home. My neighbours, the postman, the Parcel Force guy, the Ocado delivery driver - they all knew Norris and stopped by with snacks, a kennel, blankets.....
One of my favourite memories - we are having a hot humid summer this year. One evening there was a huge storm and, worried the thunder would freak him out, I went out to sit with Norris. He wasn't one bit worried. We sat together, watching the rain and the lightening, listening to the thunder....and he put his head in my lap and purred. Bliss.
Through all the trauma I have been through since Sol died, Norris has been my furry Prozac.*
Today I had to let him go and my heart is broken. He hadn't been his usual self the past couple of days and I knew it was close to his time. He hadn't been around much since Sunday, wasn't eating, didn't magically appear the moment I opened the door. But he was back this afternoon. Soaking wet and in pain, he came back to the person who loved him most. I stayed with him right to the end - I know his body was ready to leave but it felt like his spirit wasn't ready to leave me...he would've stayed if he could.*
Goodnight little man. You will always be loved.
I'm reading a book at the moment with a quote that immediately made me think of Norris
i carry your heart with me. i carry it in my heart.


----------



## cats n bags

Rest in Peace Norris, you were very much loved.
For Clever and Family, you are in my thoughts.  I am so sorry your time with Norris was so short.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry clever


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm so sorry for your loss Clevercat. It sounds like Norris popped into your life when you needed him and he loved you very much. Play hard at the bridge Norris.


----------



## A88ey_ann

I am so sorry for your loss Clever. Bless your heart for the unconditional love you gave Norris during the short time you spent together. I'm pretty sure he knew that till the very end xxx

Play hard up at the Bridge Norris. xxx


----------



## sdkitty

I'm sorry for your loss Clever.  You're such a kitty-lover; your post brought tears to my eyes.  RIP Norris.



clevercat said:


> Norris turned up just after Solomon passed. I thought I was feeding foxes when I left bowls of scraps out each night - then one evening, found a grey tabby face down in one of the bowls. He ran off immediately, and for the next few weeks would stop by and eat but I wasn't allowed to get close...
> I don't really remember the point at which I realised I'd been chosen and he'd adopted me....perhaps when he started spending the majority of his time hanging out on the roof of the shed, or snuggled into the mat in the porch, waiting for me to come home from work. The afternoon he came marching up to me with the biggest abscess I have ever seen, that was the day I took full responsibility for him (up until then, I still thought he had a useless owner). After two *weeks at the vets he was home to convalesce - I turned the bathroom into a bedsit and he spent the next week bring waited on, hand and paw.
> When I let him out after his recovery, he disappeared overnight and returned the next day, smelling of a perfume I don't wear. From then on, though, he never went very far from me. He made the front of my house his home. My neighbours, the postman, the Parcel Force guy, the Ocado delivery driver - they all knew Norris and stopped by with snacks, a kennel, blankets.....
> One of my favourite memories - we are having a hot humid summer this year. One evening there was a huge storm and, worried the thunder would freak him out, I went out to sit with Norris. He wasn't one bit worried. We sat together, watching the rain and the lightening, listening to the thunder....and he put his head in my lap and purred. Bliss.
> Through all the trauma I have been through since Sol died, Norris has been my furry Prozac.*
> Today I had to let him go and my heart is broken. He hadn't been his usual self the past couple of days and I knew it was close to his time. He hadn't been around much since Sunday, wasn't eating, didn't magically appear the moment I opened the door. But he was back this afternoon. Soaking wet and in pain, he came back to the person who loved him most. I stayed with him right to the end - I know his body was ready to leave but it felt like his spirit wasn't ready to leave me...he would've stayed if he could.*
> Goodnight little man. You will always be loved.
> I'm reading a book at the moment with a quote that immediately made me think of Norris
> i carry your heart with me. i carry it in my heart.


----------



## Binkysmom

my Binky passed last month. He was on this earth for 12 years, and I was lucky enough to spend 10 of those years with him.


----------



## shinymagpie

Binkysmom said:


> my Binky passed last month. He was on this earth for 12 years, and I was lucky enough to spend 10 of those years with him.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## leasul2003

I am so very sorry for those that have lost a furbaby. No matter how many we lose, it never gets easier.


----------



## chessmont

Binkysmom said:


> my Binky passed last month. He was on this earth for 12 years, and I was lucky enough to spend 10 of those years with him.



I'm so sorry for your loss. never long enough but at least you had a long time with him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Binkysmom I'm sorry for your loss. Is that him in your icon if so what a beautiful bunny.


----------



## superBag

i never thought id ever post here again  just lost my fury baby from renal and liver failure 39hrs ago ;( he was an 8-1/2 yr old bassethound... my life will never be the same again... i'm only 2mos away from my delivery...  it's very sad..


----------



## chessmont

Oh superbag I am so sorry; gone too soon


----------



## pixiejenna

Superbag I'm sorry for your loss especially at such an emotional time for you. I hope he's playing hard at the bridge.


----------



## cdinh87

SuperBag, im so sorry for ur loss. *hugs*


----------



## serene

My beloved dear westie was put to sleep today
She got to know 14 wonderful winters and summers
Rest in peace my lovely companion


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sorry for your loss Serene. Play hard at the bridge little girl!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My Rottie-Shepard mix, Angel-Beth, crossed the Rainbow Bridge tonight at 12 years old. I didn't know it was possible to hurt like this.


----------



## pixiejenna

Spoiledlttleldy I"m sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge Angle-Beth!


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry serene and spoiledlttleldy...I know how hard it is.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Thank you so much. A lot of people around me just don't get how this feels.


----------



## chessmont

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Thank you so much. A lot of people around me just don't get how this feels.



Please don't let them get to you, you have a right to your grief.


----------



## Florasun

I had to make the call today. I took my darling Blueboy to the vet on Tuesday, and was informed that he wasn't going to get better, but would start getting worse. The vet performed a procedure that would give Blueboy some temporary relief, but said it would only be for a couple of days. This would give me enough time to take Blueboy home so DH could say goodbye, too. Every now and then he got a little spurt of energy and acted like he felt better, so I was hoping against hope that little Blueboy would get better, but he hasn't.  He spends a lot of time resting. He looks so sad and listless, not the active, chirpy little budgie I know. I then understood that no matter how much it went against my deepest wish, I couldn't let my little buddy suffer any longer. So I made an appointment for him tomorrow. I have been crying all week , and am crying as I write this. I just want to wish my little friend Godspeed, and mention what a blessing he has been to me.


----------



## pixiejenna

Florasun said:


> I had to make the call today. I took my darling Blueboy to the vet on Tuesday, and was informed that he wasn't going to get better, but would start getting worse. The vet performed a procedure that would give Blueboy some temporary relief, but said it would only be for a couple of days. This would give me enough time to take Blueboy home so DH could say goodbye, too. Every now and then he got a little spurt of energy and acted like he felt better, so I was hoping against hope that little Blueboy would get better, but he hasn't.  He spends a lot of time resting. He looks so sad and listless, not the active, chirpy little budgie I know. I then understood that no matter how much it went against my deepest wish, I couldn't let my little buddy suffer any longer. So I made an appointment for him tomorrow. I have been crying all week , and am crying as I write this. I just want to wish my little friend Godspeed, and mention what a blessing he has been to me.



I'm so sorry to hear this.  Both you and Blueboy will be in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Florasun

pixiejenna said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this.  Both you and Blueboy will be in my thoughts tomorrow.



Thank you, it is nice to hear from someone who understands.


----------



## poopsie

Florasun said:


> I had to make the call today. I took my darling Blueboy to the vet on Tuesday, and was informed that he wasn't going to get better, but would start getting worse. The vet performed a procedure that would give Blueboy some temporary relief, but said it would only be for a couple of days. This would give me enough time to take Blueboy home so DH could say goodbye, too. Every now and then he got a little spurt of energy and acted like he felt better, so I was hoping against hope that little Blueboy would get better, but he hasn't.  He spends a lot of time resting. He looks so sad and listless, not the active, chirpy little budgie I know. I then understood that no matter how much it went against my deepest wish, I couldn't let my little buddy suffer any longer. So I made an appointment for him tomorrow. I have been crying all week , and am crying as I write this. I just want to wish my little friend Godspeed, and mention what a blessing he has been to me.





I am so sorry.......................it is so devastating when a beloved companion has to leave us behind. Peace be the journey little fellow


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. I know how you feel and it's the worst feeling in the world. ((((HUGS))))






Florasun said:


> I had to make the call today. I took my darling Blueboy to the vet on Tuesday, and was informed that he wasn't going to get better, but would start getting worse. The vet performed a procedure that would give Blueboy some temporary relief, but said it would only be for a couple of days. This would give me enough time to take Blueboy home so DH could say goodbye, too. Every now and then he got a little spurt of energy and acted like he felt better, so I was hoping against hope that little Blueboy would get better, but he hasn't.  He spends a lot of time resting. He looks so sad and listless, not the active, chirpy little budgie I know. I then understood that no matter how much it went against my deepest wish, I couldn't let my little buddy suffer any longer. So I made an appointment for him tomorrow. I have been crying all week , and am crying as I write this. I just want to wish my little friend Godspeed, and mention what a blessing he has been to me.


----------



## Florasun

Thank you poopsie2 and Cindi.  We just got back from the vet. Although I am heartbroken, I am also relieved that my precious baby is no longer suffering. He was markedly worse this morning.  Although he still had a lot of spirit, he just couldn't win against the tumor.


----------



## poopsie

Poor little guy........................it is amazing how such little bits of fluff and fur can take up so much room in our hearts


----------



## ninakt

Hi! 
Unfortunately, I am here too today and not doing well.
Just hoping, didnt have to feel the pain, Its so hard even to take a breath.  
So minute by minute I go on. 
I have lost my cat today with such an awful way, 
that it is so hard not just to cry. 
I am sorry for everyones losses


----------



## pixiejenna

ninakt said:


> Hi!
> Unfortunately, I am here too today and not doing well.
> Just hoping, didnt have to feel the pain, Its so hard even to take a breath.
> So minute by minute I go on.
> I have lost my cat today with such an awful way,
> that it is so hard not just to cry.
> I am sorry for everyones losses



Sorry for your loss *hugs* it's okay to cry.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry ninakt, is is so hard


----------



## ninakt

pixiejenna said:


> Sorry for your loss *hugs* it's okay to cry.



Thank you!
I have lost pets before but this just breaks my heart in too many pieces.


----------



## ninakt

chessmont said:


> I'm sorry ninakt, is is so hard



Thank you!


----------



## clevercat

ninakt said:


> Hi!
> Unfortunately, I am here too today and not doing well.
> Just hoping, didnt have to feel the pain, Its so hard even to take a breath.
> So minute by minute I go on.
> I have lost my cat today with such an awful way,
> that it is so hard not just to cry.
> I am sorry for everyones losses



Oh you poor thing. I am so very sorry. Cry as much as you need to - everyone here understands.


----------



## ninakt

I have been thinking today,how unfair life can be
Loosing something you love, so suddenly,
With a horibble way, makes me think, what I should have done: spend more time with the ones I love. Not always taking the moments so granted.


----------



## ninakt

clevercat said:


> Oh you poor thing. I am so very sorry. Cry as much as you need to - everyone here understands.



Thank you!


----------



## ninakt

Just wanted to write something here. 
This was the first morning, that I had to wake up, knowing that my little baby is gone. 
I broke my toe yesterday morning, so I can barely walk, which means I have too much time in my hands. 
So yesterday afternoon my DH had to tell me, that a few houses away my cat was found dead
in their almost empty swimmingpool. Unfortunately there was a storm a few days ago, so there was some rainwater left there. 
That was it, nothing to be done. 
I am just so sad and heartbroken. 
He was like a fourth child of mine. 
I know I must cope with this. 

It is not going to be an easy way.


----------



## mp4

ninakt said:


> Just wanted to write something here.
> This was the first morning, that I had to wake up, knowing that my little baby is gone.
> I broke my toe yesterday morning, so I can barely walk, which means I have too much time in my hands.
> So yesterday afternoon my DH had to tell me, that a few houses away my cat was found dead
> in their almost empty swimmingpool. Unfortunately there was a storm a few days ago, so there was some rainwater left there.
> That was it, nothing to be done.
> I am just so sad and heartbroken.
> He was like a fourth child of mine.
> I know I must cope with this.
> 
> It is not going to be an easy way.



So sorry for your loss dear..... Hugs


----------



## ninakt

mp4 said:


> So sorry for your loss dear..... Hugs



Thank You, I needed this.


----------



## poopsie

ninakt said:


> Just wanted to write something here.
> This was the first morning, that I had to wake up, knowing that my little baby is gone.
> I broke my toe yesterday morning, so I can barely walk, which means I have too much time in my hands.
> So yesterday afternoon my DH had to tell me, that a few houses away my cat was found dead
> in their almost empty swimmingpool. Unfortunately there was a storm a few days ago, so there was some rainwater left there.
> That was it, nothing to be done.
> I am just so sad and heartbroken.
> He was like a fourth child of mine.
> I know I must cope with this.
> 
> It is not going to be an easy way.




I am so very sorry for the tragic loss of your beloved cat. My cats _are_ my children and I love them more than words can say. It isn't going to be easy----it never is. There is a huge hole in your heart and it will take time to heal.


----------



## ninakt

poopsie2 said:


> I am so very sorry for the tragic loss of your beloved cat. My cats _are_ my children and I love them more than words can say. It isn't going to be easy----it never is. There is a huge hole in your heart and it will take time to heal.



Thank You!
It is so hard to understand, that this happened and I kind of hope he is coming home
and things were like they used to be.
I know it is not a possibility anymore.


----------



## Florasun

ninakt said:


> Hi!
> Unfortunately, I am here too today and not doing well.
> Just hoping, didnt have to feel the pain, Its so hard even to take a breath.
> So minute by minute I go on.
> I have lost my cat today with such an awful way,
> that it is so hard not just to cry.
> I am sorry for everyones losses



Hugs! I am so sorry for your loss. Grieve as much as you need to, everyone here understands. To lose such pure love is heartbreaking.


----------



## ninakt

Florasun said:


> Hugs! I am so sorry for your loss. Grieve as much as you need to, everyone here understands. To lose such pure love is heartbreaking.



Thank You!
Pure love, having such a strong bond with an animal, is a great gift.
I guess it just has to hurt as much as it was, when ending
It just is so hard to let it go.


----------



## ninakt

I just wanted to write here, that I am up on my feet again, doing better, my familys support around me. I have been giving space and time
for grief and cry and that is easing the pain. 
I think I will go back to work day after tomorrow.
Thank you everyone for comforting me, it has felt so good. Not everyone understands, how much love there can be between a human and an animal. 
Griefing after his tiny little paws, is just love and there is nothing wrong with that feeling


----------



## poopsie

Love is love. It doesn't distinguish. I love my cats as family. 
Those precious paws! :cry:


----------



## Florasun

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2395315
> 
> I just wanted to write here, that I am up on my feet again, doing better, my familys support around me. I have been giving space and time
> for grief and cry and that is easing the pain.
> I think I will go back to work day after tomorrow.
> Thank you everyone for comforting me, it has felt so good. Not everyone understands, how much love there can be between a human and an animal.
> Griefing after his tiny little paws, is just love and there is nothing wrong with that feeling



Awww! What sweet little paws. I understand what you are going through - the unexpected loss, the emptiness where your darling companion used to be. I would give up all my "stuff" just to have my little guy back. Hoping your pain eases with time, and your memories can make you smile, not cry.


----------



## ninakt

So today I went back to work. It was a very busy day, it actually was a good thing, no time to think about it. 
Coming home and going to sleep are the worst.
Outside, I guess I am a normal me but inside it is different. I am carrying this heavy burden of loss and
and my heart feels so empty. 
I still think I am going to a better direction though.
Yesterday, collected all nice pics of him from my phone and e-mailed them to DH, incase my phone would get broken or something. 
That was a relief, I know, the pics are safe. 
Rest of the family always made jokes, how much I spoiled the cat and how he had all the priviledges and tender words. Of course he was sleeping with me, often on my pillow and partly under my blanket, just like humans do
But anyway, day by day, I go on.


----------



## clevercat

ninakt said:


> So today I went back to work. It was a very busy day, it actually was a good thing, no time to think about it.
> Coming home and going to sleep are the worst.
> Outside, I guess I am a normal me but inside it is different. I am carrying this heavy burden of loss and
> and my heart feels so empty.
> I still think I am going to a better direction though.
> Yesterday, collected all nice pics of him from my phone and e-mailed them to DH, incase my phone would get broken or something.
> That was a relief, I know, the pics are safe.
> Rest of the family always made jokes, how much I spoiled the cat and how he had all the priviledges and tender words. Of course he was sleeping with me, often on my pillow and partly under my blanket, just like humans do
> But anyway, day by day, I go on.



Sending you big hugs. The first few days are Hell, just horrible. Have you visited www.petloss.com? You can create a little memorial there, and they have a Monday evening candle service that I find quite comforting after a loss. Hang in there...it will get easier to bear.


----------



## ninakt

clevercat said:


> Sending you big hugs. The first few days are Hell, just horrible. Have you visited www.petloss.com? You can create a little memorial there, and they have a Monday evening candle service that I find quite comforting after a loss. Hang in there...it will get easier to bear.



Thank You Clevercat, Florasun and Poopsie2!
I will look at petloss.com defenetly.


----------



## Florasun

clevercat said:


> Sending you big hugs. The first few days are Hell, just horrible. Have you visited www.petloss.com? You can create a little memorial there, and they have a Monday evening candle service that I find quite comforting after a loss. Hang in there...it will get easier to bear.



Thanks for the link to pet loss.com. I took a look and felt sad for all of the other people who have lost their dear pets, but felt that it was healing, too.

Yesterday we brought home a cutie from a no kill animal shelter. This sweet little budgie was rescued from a home where the woman had developed dementia, and was becoming an animal hoarder. I still miss my little Blueboy, but I thought our remaining budgie, Mel, needed a friend. Unfortunately, Mel is ignoring the new guy, who is following him around like a shadow. Mel treats him like a bratty little brother.


----------



## weekender2

So sorry for your loss ninakt.
Sending hugs your way.


----------



## poopsie

Florasun said:


> Thanks for the link to pet loss.com. I took a look and felt sad for all of the other people who have lost their dear pets, but felt that it was healing, too.
> 
> Yesterday we brought home a cutie from a no kill animal shelter. This sweet little budgie was rescued from a home where the woman had developed dementia, and was becoming an animal hoarder. I still miss my little Blueboy, but I thought our remaining budgie, Mel, needed a friend. Unfortunately, Mel is ignoring the new guy, who is following him around like a shadow. Mel treats him like a bratty little brother.





so glad you rescued a budgie in need! Hopefully they will buddy up soon


----------



## pixiejenna

Florasun said:


> Thanks for the link to pet loss.com. I took a look and felt sad for all of the other people who have lost their dear pets, but felt that it was healing, too.
> 
> Yesterday we brought home a cutie from a no kill animal shelter. This sweet little budgie was rescued from a home where the woman had developed dementia, and was becoming an animal hoarder. I still miss my little Blueboy, but I thought our remaining budgie, Mel, needed a friend. Unfortunately, Mel is ignoring the new guy, who is following him around like a shadow. Mel treats him like a bratty little brother.



He's also missing his brother as well so it's natural for him to be standoffish at first. He'll warm up to the new guy just give him time.


----------



## clevercat

Lighting a candle this evening for my Colin, who passed two years ago today. Love you, Wombat - I think about you every day and will never forget you.


----------



## Florasun

clevercat said:


> Lighting a candle this evening for my Colin, who passed two years ago today. Love you, Wombat - I think about you every day and will never forget you.



That is so touching. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ninakt

weekender2 said:


> So sorry for your loss ninakt.
> Sending hugs your way.



Thank you so much!
I am doing a whole lot better now, missing him, 
but accepted the loss. 
I read this tread thread and noticed there are happy news too, here!
So nice


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Lighting a candle this evening for my Colin, who passed two years ago today. Love you, Wombat - I think about you every day and will never forget you.



 this brought tears reading....some holes can never be filled....


Sending hugs and healing to everyone...


----------



## chessmont

I am completely stunned.  One of my dogs was not acting his normal self, quieter than usual for several days.  Went to vet today.  Ultrasound showed splenic tumor, heart tumor and fluid in abdomen.  Had to euthanize then and there.  Never in a million years did I think I would be driving home alone.  I miss you so much, Kiley.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Cindi

Oh Chessmont, I'm so sorry for your loss of Kiley. At least she didn't suffer and you were able to be there with her at the end. I know how hard it is when it is sudden. But it is hard any time.     ((((HUGS))))






chessmont said:


> I am completely stunned.  One of my dogs was not acting his normal self, quieter than usual for several days.  Went to vet today.  Ultrasound showed splenic tumor, heart tumor and fluid in abdomen.  Had to euthanize then and there.  Never in a million years did I think I would be driving home alone.  I miss you so much, Kiley.
> 
> Thank you for listening.


----------



## poopsie

chessmont said:


> I am completely stunned.  One of my dogs was not acting his normal self, quieter than usual for several days.  Went to vet today.  Ultrasound showed splenic tumor, heart tumor and fluid in abdomen.  Had to euthanize then and there.  Never in a million years did I think I would be driving home alone.  I miss you so much, Kiley.
> 
> Thank you for listening.





Oh no---I am so very sorry :cry:


----------



## PrincessCypress

chessmont said:


> I am completely stunned.  One of my dogs was not acting his normal self, quieter than usual for several days.  Went to vet today.  Ultrasound showed splenic tumor, heart tumor and fluid in abdomen.  Had to euthanize then and there.  Never in a million years did I think I would be driving home alone.  I miss you so much, Kiley.
> 
> Thank you for listening.



I'm so sorry to hear this, chessmont.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks folks.  On  top of it I am sick as a dog (bad cold) and am supposed to entertain some people I don't even know tomorrow.  I may just stay in bed and make my DH do it. I am assuming he is capable of assembling some oer dervs (I can't remember how to spell it). I went to bed at 630 pm but now I am up because I feel so bad.  Waiting now for the Nyquil to kick in I hope.


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> I am completely stunned.  One of my dogs was not acting his normal self, quieter than usual for several days.  Went to vet today.  Ultrasound showed splenic tumor, heart tumor and fluid in abdomen.  Had to euthanize then and there.  Never in a million years did I think I would be driving home alone.  I miss you so much, Kiley.
> 
> Thank you for listening.



Oh Chessmont, how terrible - worse because it was so unexpected. Play hard at the Bridge, Kiley. Chessmont, sending you healing hugs. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## A88ey_ann

chessmont said:


> I am completely stunned.  One of my dogs was not acting his normal self, quieter than usual for several days.  Went to vet today.  Ultrasound showed splenic tumor, heart tumor and fluid in abdomen.  Had to euthanize then and there.  Never in a million years did I think I would be driving home alone.  I miss you so much, Kiley.
> 
> Thank you for listening.



I am so sorry for your loss chessmont.  

Play hard at the bridge Kiley.


----------



## pixiejenna

chessmont said:


> I am completely stunned.  One of my dogs was not acting his normal self, quieter than usual for several days.  Went to vet today.  Ultrasound showed splenic tumor, heart tumor and fluid in abdomen.  Had to euthanize then and there.  Never in a million years did I think I would be driving home alone.  I miss you so much, Kiley.
> 
> Thank you for listening.




Oh Chess I'm so sorry to hear about Kiley  It's always hard to loose a pet but even harder when it's so unexpected you can't help but feel cheated in some way. Play hard at the bridge sweet Kiley.


----------



## ninakt

Hey chessmont!
I came to read this thread and noticed, what has happened to your dog
I am sorry for your loss. 
I have no words for you, instead I am sending
you a hug.


----------



## chessmont

=


----------



## chessmont

ninakt said:


> Hey chessmont!
> I came to read this thread and noticed, what has happened to your dog
> I am sorry for your loss.
> I have no words for you, instead I am sending
> you a hug.



Thank you ninakt and everyone you are all so kind...


----------



## d-girl1011

Just read a few pages of this thread - I hope all those who have posted a loss are feeling at peace. 

I too just lost my best friend (Meowser). She died on Monday Dec 2nd. We had to put her down due to the final stages of kidney disease. We nursed her for 7 months after her diagnosis. She finally said her goodbyes (all night long) to my husband and I the Sunday night before. She purred all night while on top of us while we slept - she was too ill to sleep herself. I will cherish all the times we had with her and love her with every fiber of my being - always. I love you Meowsy - you will always be in my heart.

d
xxxx


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry for your loss d-girl...


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for you loss and so glad her last night with you was peaceful. RIP sweet Meowser. ((((HUGS))))








d-girl1011 said:


> Just read a few pages of this thread - I hope all those who have posted a loss are feeling at peace.
> 
> I too just lost my best friend (Meowser). She died on Monday Dec 2nd. We had to put her down due to the final stages of kidney disease. We nursed her for 7 months after her diagnosis. She finally said her goodbyes (all night long) to my husband and I the Sunday night before. She purred all night while on top of us while we slept - she was too ill to sleep herself. I will cherish all the times we had with her and love her with every fiber of my being - always. I love you Meowsy - you will always be in my heart.
> 
> d
> xxxx


----------



## d-girl1011

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry for you loss and so glad her last night with you was peaceful. RIP sweet Meowser. ((((HUGS))))




thx for the kind words


----------



## clevercat

d-girl1011 said:


> Just read a few pages of this thread - I hope all those who have posted a loss are feeling at peace.
> 
> I too just lost my best friend (Meowser). She died on Monday Dec 2nd. We had to put her down due to the final stages of kidney disease. We nursed her for 7 months after her diagnosis. She finally said her goodbyes (all night long) to my husband and I the Sunday night before. She purred all night while on top of us while we slept - she was too ill to sleep herself. I will cherish all the times we had with her and love her with every fiber of my being - always. I love you Meowsy - you will always be in my heart.
> 
> d
> xxxx



Oh I am so sorry. Meowser knows how much she was loved. Play hard up at the Bridge, little one.


----------



## PrincessCypress

I'm so sorry to hear about Meowser. 

I know how hard it is to lose a kitty, I lost the one in my avatar a few years ago and still think about her daily.


----------



## poopsie

d-girl1011 said:


> Just read a few pages of this thread - I hope all those who have posted a loss are feeling at peace.
> 
> I too just lost my best friend (Meowser). She died on Monday Dec 2nd. We had to put her down due to the final stages of kidney disease. We nursed her for 7 months after her diagnosis. She finally said her goodbyes (all night long) to my husband and I the Sunday night before. She purred all night while on top of us while we slept - she was too ill to sleep herself. I will cherish all the times we had with her and love her with every fiber of my being - always. I love you Meowsy - you will always be in my heart.
> 
> d
> xxxx




I am so sorry for the loss of your precious kitty.   :cry:

Hugs to you all


----------



## *MJ*

So sorry about the loss of your baby Meowser...she will live on in your heart.


----------



## pixiejenna

d-girl1011 said:


> Just read a few pages of this thread - I hope all those who have posted a loss are feeling at peace.
> 
> I too just lost my best friend (Meowser). She died on Monday Dec 2nd. We had to put her down due to the final stages of kidney disease. We nursed her for 7 months after her diagnosis. She finally said her goodbyes (all night long) to my husband and I the Sunday night before. She purred all night while on top of us while we slept - she was too ill to sleep herself. I will cherish all the times we had with her and love her with every fiber of my being - always. I love you Meowsy - you will always be in my heart.
> 
> d
> xxxx




I'm sorry for your loss. She said her goodbyes in such a sweet way. Play hard at the bridge sweet Meowser!


----------



## Florasun

chessmont said:


> I am completely stunned.  One of my dogs was not acting his normal self, quieter than usual for several days.  Went to vet today.  Ultrasound showed splenic tumor, heart tumor and fluid in abdomen.  Had to euthanize then and there.  Never in a million years did I think I would be driving home alone.  I miss you so much, Kiley.
> 
> Thank you for listening.



Chessmont, I am so sorry for your loss. It must really hurt that you didn't have time to say goodbye. Sending you a big hug. Hope your cold is better.


----------



## Florasun

d-girl1011 said:


> Just read a few pages of this thread - I hope all those who have posted a loss are feeling at peace.
> 
> I too just lost my best friend (Meowser). She died on Monday Dec 2nd. We had to put her down due to the final stages of kidney disease. We nursed her for 7 months after her diagnosis. She finally said her goodbyes (all night long) to my husband and I the Sunday night before. She purred all night while on top of us while we slept - she was too ill to sleep herself. I will cherish all the times we had with her and love her with every fiber of my being - always. I love you Meowsy - you will always be in my heart.
> 
> d
> xxxx



D-girl, I am sorry for your loss. It sounds like meowser was very loved and well taken care of. Hugs to you!


----------



## chessmont

Florasun said:


> Chessmont, I am so sorry for your loss. It must really hurt that you didn't have time to say goodbye. Sending you a big hug. Hope your cold is better.



Thank you florasun.  It was one of the more difficult times I've had in letting one go.


----------



## chessmont

My Kiley who I lost 2 weeks ago tomorrow


----------



## PrincessCypress

chessmont said:


> My Kiley who I lost 2 weeks ago tomorrow



What a sweetie.


----------



## renza

chessmont said:


> My Kiley who I lost 2 weeks ago tomorrow


What a beauty! I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Cindi

Look at that face. What a love. I'm so sorry.


----------



## chessmont

He was a doll wasn't he?


----------



## ChanelGirlE

HUGS to everyone who's lost their beloved pets!  My friend just lost his dog... 15 year old Max.    It makes me tear thinking of losing my baby.


----------



## A88ey_ann

chessmont said:


> My Kiley who I lost 2 weeks ago tomorrow


Such a beautiful baby.  Play hard up at the Bridge Kiley.

I am so very sorry for your loss chessmont.


----------



## ninakt

chessmont said:


> My Kiley who I lost 2 weeks ago tomorrow



Beautiful Kiley. 
How are you doing chessmont?


----------



## chessmont

ninakt said:


> Beautiful Kiley.
> How are you doing chessmont?



Ninakt thanks for asking.  I have a sick dog keeping me occupied now.  When you have multiple pets it's always something!


Thanks everyone for your kind words...


----------



## ninakt

chessmont said:


> Ninakt thanks for asking. I have a sick dog keeping me occupied now. When you have multiple pets it's always something!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind words...


 
Oh no,I am sorry to hear that
Hopefully it is nothing very serious.


----------



## Iconicfashion

Since my cat Sammy died, who I have been recently posting pictures of on here. I seem to struggle and feel the pain everyday since it happened dec 10. I almost everyday, the first week was hard, i never wanted to leave my bed. Recently looking at video of him on tv, it was shocking to see my other cats looking at it, they miss him so. I cannot believe it still.


----------



## chessmont

Iconicfashion said:


> Since my cat Sammy died, who I have been recently posting pictures of on here. I seem to struggle and feel the pain everyday since it happened dec 10. I almost everyday, the first week was hard, i never wanted to leave my bed. Recently looking at video of him on tv, it was shocking to see my other cats looking at it, they miss him so. I cannot believe it still.



Iconic it is so hard now but it will get better.  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Iconicfashion said:


> Since my cat Sammy died, who I have been recently posting pictures of on here. I seem to struggle and feel the pain everyday since it happened dec 10. I almost everyday, the first week was hard, i never wanted to leave my bed. Recently looking at video of him on tv, it was shocking to see my other cats looking at it, they miss him so. I cannot believe it still.



I understand your pain, Iconicfashion...I wish I could tell you it will go away, but in my experience with my "once-in-a-lifetime" cat, it does not. My white Persian passed away over 5 years ago (at 14.5 years) and she's still a big part of my life, my thoughts, my heart. I don't think I will ever get another cat, but I do have dogs (one who was my cat's BFF). You will always miss him, but the pain does lessen in time. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Iconicfashion

PrincessCypress said:


> I understand your pain, Iconicfashion...I wish I could tell you it will go away, but in my experience with my "once-in-a-lifetime" cat, it does not. My white Persian passed away over 5 years ago (at 14.5 years) and she's still a big part of my life, my thoughts, my heart. I don't think I will ever get another cat, but I do have dogs (one who was my cat's BFF). You will always miss him, but the pain does lessen in time. (((Hugs)))



Thank you. I understand it will never leave, I had a rabbit in kindergarten and that bothered me for so long. I am thinking about my cat this very minute. To watch him die plays back in my mind, the sounds and not seeing him breathing, it was something I have never seen before, just to watching something die.  There are certain places in the house that upsets me because he dominated that area. I look outside and I know he is out there buried and it is cold, and I wish he was here in the house. I am so upset, I just dont understand. I feel upset for my other cat that grew up with him, I hate to see him experience this. I have 13 year old and 5 year old, this does make me want to hold off on another animal, this hurts me too much. It also made me not want to leave the house, I already have depression problem. I am trying to go out maybe soon. Hopefully, I can go back and volunteer. I have been at humane society, i felt it was hard for right now since that is where Sammy was adopted.


----------



## Iconicfashion

chessmont said:


> Iconic it is so hard now but it will get better.  I'm so sorry for your loss.



Thank you, I hope so.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Iconicfashion said:


> Thank you. I understand it will never leave, I had a rabbit in kindergarten and that bothered me for so long. I am thinking about my cat this very minute. To watch him die plays back in my mind, the sounds and not seeing him breathing, it was something I have never seen before, just to watching something die.  There are certain places in the house that upsets me because he dominated that area. I look outside and I know he is out there buried and it is cold, and I wish he was here in the house. I am so upset, I just dont understand. I feel upset for my other cat that grew up with him, I hate to see him experience this. I have 13 year old and 5 year old, this does make me want to hold off on another animal, this hurts me too much. It also made me not want to leave the house, I already have depression problem. I am trying to go out maybe soon. Hopefully, I can go back and volunteer. I have been at humane society, i felt it was hard for right now since that is where Sammy was adopted.



Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## Iconicfashion

PrincessCypress said:


> Sending good thoughts your way...



thank u so much


----------



## DiamondGirl1

Iconicfashion said:


> thank u so much


Sending prayers your way.  You sound like such a loving, caring person - truly one of many angels on this planet with a heart for animals.  Time will help heal, but I hope you will at some point be able to find another little furry angel to rescue and also give a good happy life to.  You and so many others on this board are truly a blessing to our four legged friends.


----------



## pixiejenna

Iconicfashion said:


> Since my cat Sammy died, who I have been recently posting pictures of on here. I seem to struggle and feel the pain everyday since it happened dec 10. I almost everyday, the first week was hard, i never wanted to leave my bed. Recently looking at video of him on tv, it was shocking to see my other cats looking at it, they miss him so. I cannot believe it still.


 

I'm sorry for your loss. I know it may not seem like it right now but over time it will get better. It's hard to loose a pet they are members of your family who we love dearly. Just remember as much as you loved Sammy he loved you just as much. Maybe writing down some of your favorite memories of him will help you feel better. Sure it will make you cry but it will also help remind you of all the wonderful times you two had together and his manerisms. I'm sure your other cats miss him as well, the video caught their attention.


----------



## Iconicfashion

DiamondGirl1 said:


> Sending prayers your way.  You sound like such a loving, caring person - truly one of many angels on this planet with a heart for animals.  Time will help heal, but I hope you will at some point be able to find another little furry angel to rescue and also give a good happy life to.  You and so many others on this board are truly a blessing to our four legged friends.



wow thank u so much and thank you for caring


----------



## Iconicfashion

pixiejenna said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I know it may not seem like it right now but over time it will get better. It's hard to loose a pet they are members of your family who we love dearly. Just remember as much as you loved Sammy he loved you just as much. Maybe writing down some of your favorite memories of him will help you feel better. Sure it will make you cry but it will also help remind you of all the wonderful times you two had together and his manerisms. I'm sure your other cats miss him as well, the video caught their attention.



thank u! I did try to think of the happy moments, I think that will help me. Right now I am dealing with a serious situation my other cat 13 was depressed, but now it seem like he has a cold and it looks serious ( we had ice storm here in Michigan and power went out and transported cats to my dads. He hates the car and that upset his nerves) but since cold  he hasn't been breathing right. I feel like I am dealing with another situation, I am exhausted and shocked this is all happening.


----------



## clevercat

For Solomon, who passed a year ago this evening. Sometimes the grief is so raw it's like I lost him yesterday. Love you always, Solly - more than the world.


----------



## pixiejenna

Iconicfashion said:


> thank u! I did try to think of the happy moments, I think that will help me. Right now I am dealing with a serious situation my other cat 13 was depressed, but now it seem like he has a cold and it looks serious ( we had ice storm here in Michigan and power went out and transported cats to my dads. He hates the car and that upset his nerves) but since cold  he hasn't been breathing right. I feel like I am dealing with another situation, I am exhausted and shocked this is all happening.



I'm sorry to hear about your other cat not doing well, I hope he's feeling better. Sending good thoughts his way.



clevercat said:


> For Solomon, who passed a year ago this evening. Sometimes the grief is so raw it's like I lost him yesterday. Love you always, Solly - more than the world.



Sorry Clever I'm sure he's looking down on his mamma and watching over you.


----------



## d-girl1011

Thanks to all who sent kind wishes back in early December regarding my meowser. Much love to all those who have lost their furry friends lately xxxxxxx


----------



## baglover1973

you've been gone for 5 months, I will never get over it.  I will never forget you Frank.  You are and will always be my honey bunny.   I love you Angel.


----------



## Cindi

((((hugs))))












baglover1973 said:


> you've been gone for 5 months, i will never get over it.  I will never forget you frank.  You are and will always be my honey bunny.   I love you angel.


----------



## baglover1973

Cindi said:


> ((((hugs))))



thank you


----------



## baglover1973

I would like to extend condolences to all that have lost a beloved pet...the pain is real and they are so much a part of our everyday lives...
hugs to you all.


----------



## baglover1973

chessmont said:


> My Kiley who I lost 2 weeks ago tomorrow



so sorry for your sudden loss


----------



## chessmont

baglover1973 said:


> so sorry for your sudden loss



Thank you baglover1973; I still see him out of the corner of my eye here and there around the house.  My mind playing tricks on me...


----------



## baglover1973

chessmont said:


> Thank you baglover1973; I still see him out of the corner of my eye here and there around the house.  My mind playing tricks on me...



I totally understand.

I lost my pug at at age of 7 from a heart problem....I miss her dearly and can imagine your pain.  Hang in there.  He misses you as much as you miss him.  But he is at peace.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Hazel the pig in my avatar died last tuesday in her sleep. She was chronically ill for almost 2 years, diagnosed with cancer, overia cystes and kidney failure. She reached the grand age of 6 years 7 months and 3 weeks, which is rather acient for a guinea pig. 

I shall miss her.


----------



## poopsie

What a sweet face. I am so sorry.  Godspeed to The Bridge  little Hazel


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry about Hazel


----------



## clevercat

Tommy, who went to the Bridge a month ago tomorrow. Too soon, little man, too soon.
Love and miss you,tom-tom.



With his best friend in the world, Solomon. Sol passed at only six months, almost a year to the day I lost Tommy. I just know the two of them are together now.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry, Clever. I know your 2 babies are having a great time together at The Bridge. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## A88ey_ann

pollekeskisses said:


> Hazel the pig in my avatar died last tuesday in her sleep. She was chronically ill for almost 2 years, diagnosed with cancer, overia cystes and kidney failure. She reached the grand age of 6 years 7 months and 3 weeks, which is rather acient for a guinea pig.
> 
> I shall miss her.


So very sorry for your loss.

Play hard at the Bridge sweet Hazel xx


----------



## A88ey_ann

clevercat said:


> Tommy, who went to the Bridge a month ago tomorrow. Too soon, little man, too soon.
> Love and miss you,tom-tom.
> View attachment 2483669
> 
> 
> With his best friend in the world, Solomon. Sol passed at only six months, almost a year to the day I lost Tommy. I just know the two of them are together now.
> View attachment 2483670


----------



## pixiejenna

pollekeskisses said:


> Hazel the pig in my avatar died last tuesday in her sleep. She was chronically ill for almost 2 years, diagnosed with cancer, overia cystes and kidney failure. She reached the grand age of 6 years 7 months and 3 weeks, which is rather acient for a guinea pig.
> 
> I shall miss her.



I"m sorry for your lost. 



clevercat said:


> Tommy, who went to the Bridge a month ago tomorrow. Too soon, little man, too soon.
> Love and miss you,tom-tom.
> View attachment 2483669
> 
> 
> With his best friend in the world, Solomon. Sol passed at only six months, almost a year to the day I lost Tommy. I just know the two of them are together now.
> View attachment 2483670



Sorry for your loss, take some solace in knowing that they are back together again enjoying each others company. The pic of them cuddling is just precious!


----------



## Candice0985

Colonel Meow the grumpy internet cat has passed away at only 2.5 years old.

he was awarded with the world record for longest cat fur last year.

play hard up at the bridge Colonel, your Minions will have a scotch in honor of you!


----------



## chessmont

Candice0985 said:


> Colonel Meow the grumpy internet cat has passed away at only 2.5 years old.
> 
> he was awarded with the world record for longest cat fur last year.
> 
> play hard up at the bridge Colonel, your Minions will have a scotch in honor of you!



Oh no how awful, so young!


----------



## Florasun

pollekeskisses said:


> Hazel the pig in my avatar died last tuesday in her sleep. She was chronically ill for almost 2 years, diagnosed with cancer, overia cystes and kidney failure. She reached the grand age of 6 years 7 months and 3 weeks, which is rather acient for a guinea pig.
> 
> I shall miss her.


That is old for a guinea pig! You must have been a very good mommy. RIP sweet Hazel.


----------



## Florasun

clevercat said:


> Tommy, who went to the Bridge a month ago tomorrow. Too soon, little man, too soon.
> Love and miss you,tom-tom.
> View attachment 2483669
> 
> 
> With his best friend in the world, Solomon. Sol passed at only six months, almost a year to the day I lost Tommy. I just know the two of them are together now.
> View attachment 2483670



(((Hugs))) how devastating for you to lose two of your babies. My condolences.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> For Solomon, who passed a year ago this evening. Sometimes the grief is so raw it's like I lost him yesterday. Love you always, Solly - more than the world.



This breaks my heart every time I read it.  Some holes in the heart can never be filled...



pollekeskisses said:


> Hazel the pig in my avatar died last tuesday in her sleep. She was chronically ill for almost 2 years, diagnosed with cancer, overia cystes and kidney failure. She reached the grand age of 6 years 7 months and 3 weeks, which is rather acient for a guinea pig.
> 
> I shall miss her.



I'm sorry for you loss....



chessmont said:


> Thank you baglover1973; I still see him out of the corner of my eye here and there around the house.  My mind playing tricks on me...



I'm glad he visits you!  Tricks or not



baglover1973 said:


> you've been gone for 5 months, I will never get over it.  I will never forget you Frank.  You are and will always be my honey bunny.   I love you Angel.



{{hugs}}



Candice0985 said:


> Colonel Meow the grumpy internet cat has passed away at only 2.5 years old.
> 
> he was awarded with the world record for longest cat fur last year.
> 
> play hard up at the bridge Colonel, your Minions will have a scotch in honor of you!



Too soon!  So sorry....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Marlowe


November 6 2013 - February 9 2014

Poppy and I will miss you, sweet little chunky nugget!  I cannot believe you are gone.


----------



## A88ey_ann

CobaltBlu said:


> View attachment 2497505
> 
> 
> Marlowe
> 
> 
> November 6 2013 - February 9 2014
> 
> Poppy and I will miss you, sweet little chunky nugget!  I cannot believe you are gone.


Play hard up at the Bridge little Marlowe.

I am so sorry for your loss CobaltBlu. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Poppy and your DD xx


----------



## Jasmyn

CobaltBlu said:


> View attachment 2497505
> 
> 
> Marlowe
> 
> 
> November 6 2013 - February 9 2014
> 
> Poppy and I will miss you, sweet little chunky nugget!  I cannot believe you are gone.



Oh no I cannot believe it!! 	I am so very sorry for your loss.   

Play hard up at the Bridge little one.


----------



## chessmont

CobaltBlu said:


> View attachment 2497505
> 
> 
> Marlowe
> 
> 
> November 6 2013 - February 9 2014
> 
> Poppy and I will miss you, sweet little chunky nugget!  I cannot believe you are gone.



Oh my gosh this is terrible!  I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## pixiejenna

CobaltBlu said:


> View attachment 2497505
> 
> 
> Marlowe
> 
> 
> November 6 2013 - February 9 2014
> 
> Poppy and I will miss you, sweet little chunky nugget!  I cannot believe you are gone.



I'm sorry for your loss  Blu *hugs*. Play hard at the bridge Marlowe your time here was far too short.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

This threat makes me cry!!  I just thought I would share this in here:
http://distractify.com/fun/animals-fun/10-commandments-for-dog-owners/

_And even when I'm gone...remember these words.
"People are born so that they can learn how to live a good Life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right? Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long."

- Spoken by a 6 year old boy who had just lost his family's 10 year old, Belker, to cancer._


----------



## amyshandmadebiz

My sweet Stone, who we lost to cancer a few years back....I miss you so much!!


----------



## chessmont

amyshandmadebiz said:


> My sweet Stone, who we lost to cancer a few years back....I miss you so much!!



Oh how sweet; I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## ShoreGrl

My sweet sweet Sophie went to the Rainbow Bridge this morning. We had 12 amazing years with her.  RIP Sophie, we will always love you.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry, Shoregrl...


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. Sophie is a beautiful girl. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## pixiejenna

Sorry to hear about Sophie, play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Rest in peace Sneeuwwitje.
Today you were supposed to undergo surgery for your airway issue. Unfortunatly it appeared to be a heart problem with heavily damaged lungs. Hope you can forgive me for not noticing sooner.

You will always be the one and only pig that liked WWE-shows.






Born 4 September 2010
Died 20 Februari 2014


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry you lost your little piggy, pollekeskisses


----------



## Lulagirl

My sweet Lulabelle, our gorgeous Springer Spaniel, went to the rainbow bridge on February 8th. The only comfort is knowing she will meet her brother, our first Springer, & he is showing her the ropes & she's meeting lots of friends so I'm hoping that means she'll never be lonely.


I know from experience, although the heartache never goes away, it will lessen eventually. However, this time it seems even harder. Perhaps it's because we had our first Springer for only 8 years & 1 month. Lulabelle would have been 13 in June so that's much more time even though we rescued her at 14 months. The problem is it's never enough time. Perhaps because I haven't been working since we got this amazing dog & I never even spent one single night away from her. My condolences to  Sneeuwwitje & Sophie's families...both so beautiful 


I think 
I will keep my Lulagirl avatar in memory of my beautiful girl


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry for your loss lulagirl, it is never long enough that we have them


----------



## Lulagirl

Thank you for your sweet thoughts chessmont! Your words are so true )


----------



## pixiejenna

Pollekeskisses I'm sorry to hear about your sweet piggy passing. Please don't be hard on yourself for her illness, sometimes you just can't tell somethings wrong until it's too late. Enjoy the good memories you had with her and know she's no longer in pain. 

Lulagirl sorry to hear about Lulabelle play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## baglover1973

Frankie girl, I miss you.....6 months seems like a lifetime. You are my heart.


----------



## Lulagirl

Thank you for your sweet thoughts pixiejenna! She is playing hard at the bridge now...your comment made me smile thinking of her running around & playing chase like she did with my hubby! That's better than crying any old day )


Baglover1973....Frankie is a doll with a face you just want to kiss all over. Such a beautiful expression! I know 6 months seems like a lifetime but perhaps in ways it seems a bit like yesterday too. I just know the time is never long enough & I think we just have a habit of them being involved in our daily routines & take for granted they will continue to be since it just feels so natural for them to be with us. So sorry about your sweet baby. These posts are so hard to read. However, the gorgeous pictures make me smile!!


----------



## baglover1973

Lulagirl said:


> Thank you for your sweet thoughts pixiejenna! She is playing hard at the bridge now...your comment made me smile thinking of her running around & playing chase like she did with my hubby! That's better than crying any old day )
> 
> 
> Baglover1973....Frankie is a doll with a face you just want to kiss all over. Such a beautiful expression! I know 6 months seems like a lifetime but perhaps in ways it seems a bit like yesterday too. I just know the time is never long enough & I think we just have a habit of them being involved in our daily routines & take for granted they will continue to be since it just feels so natural for them to be with us. So sorry about your sweet baby. These posts are so hard to read. However, the gorgeous pictures make me smile!!



Thank you sweetheart.  Yes, it is tough to let go....
Sorry for your loss


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry for your loss, baglover - what a sweetie she looked to be.


----------



## pixiejenna

Baglover1973 I'm sorry about Frankie play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## jenny70

For my sister..
My heart is broken for her today. Almost 18 years ago we adopted kittens together. She had to send Gilbert to the bridge today. 

He's the tiger kitty in the picture.


----------



## chessmont

Aw, jenny70 I'm so sorry


----------



## pixiejenna

Jenny70 I'm sorry for your sisters loss, he lived a good life. Gilbert play hard at the bridge sweet guy.


----------



## Cooshcouture

My little angel J.J . I miss him dearly.


----------



## chessmont

jj what a sweetie, I'm so sorry


----------



## pixiejenna

Cooshcouture said:


> My little angel J.J . I miss him dearly.



Sorry for your loss play hard at the bridge little guy!


----------



## Cindi

J.J. is adorable. I'm so sorry for your loss.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Louiebabeee

Our dog Sydney died yesterday. She was almost 14. :rain:


----------



## Lulagirl

Oh Louiebabeee, I am so sorry for your loss. Sydney is so very pretty. We just lost our Springer on Feb. 8th. She would have been 13 in June & we rescued her when she was 14 months old. The time flew by & I find myself wishing I had those "puppy months" with her but am grateful for all the years. It just never seems long enough though!!


I hope Lulabelle & Sydney are playing together as they are new to the Rainbow Bridge if you know what I mean


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry, louiebabee


----------



## poopsie

So many losses lately............


----------



## Cindi

Such a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. ((((HUGS))))










Louiebabeee said:


> Our dog Sydney died yesterday. She was almost 14. :rain:


----------



## shalomjude

Our Beautiful Girl Jude went on her new journey today .. My Father was waiting with a big hug for her


----------



## Cooshcouture

I'm sending a big hug to all of you here.


----------



## Cooshcouture

It's so hard , I miss all my furry children . Every time i loss my pet I feel I loss a part of me . I miss all of them .I hope they still remember me . Am i crazy?


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry shalomjude


----------



## pixiejenna

Louiebabeee said:


> Our dog Sydney died yesterday. She was almost 14. :rain:



I'm sorry for your loss play hard at the bridge sweet Sydney.



Lulagirl said:


> Oh Louiebabeee, I am so sorry for your loss. Sydney is so very pretty. We just lost our Springer on Feb. 8th. She would have been 13 in June & we rescued her when she was 14 months old. The time flew by & I find myself wishing I had those "puppy months" with her but am grateful for all the years. It just never seems long enough though!!
> 
> 
> I hope Lulabelle & Sydney are playing together as they are new to the Rainbow Bridge if you know what I mean



I'm sorry for your loss play hard at the bridge Springer.



shalomjude said:


> Our Beautiful Girl Jude went on her new journey today .. My Father was waiting with a big hug for her



Sorry for your loss, play hard at the bridge Jude.



Cooshcouture said:


> It's so hard , I miss all my furry children . Every time i loss my pet I feel I loss a part of me . I miss all of them .I hope they still remember me . Am i crazy?



No you are not crazy at all. They really do take up such a big part our hearts and day to day lifes. It's really quite the adjustment when they leave us because you don't even realize until they are gone how much of your day is spent on them.


----------



## Lulagirl

Pixiejenna's words ring so true! It has been a month today since Lulabelle went to join our other Springer over the rainbow bridge & even though we teased her & told her daily that she was a "high maintenance princess", I am acutely aware of how much time we actually spent on her since her passing.


Of course, I would give anything to be able to "complain" again, but I think they broke the mold with Princess Lulabelle  It seems like there are so many beautiful furbabies passing over the rainbow bridge lately. Heartbreaking but I focus on the fact they are playing hard, pain-free, & romping around in all of their glory!!!


----------



## Slc9

My deepest condolences to everyone here who lost their fur babies. Yesterday the 10th my sweet boy Chance a beautiful blue point Siamese met Coby at the rainbow bridge. I lost Coby two years ago March 3rd. They were best pals and now are together again. Chance would of been 16 next month. He lived a long, loved life and will be missed infinity. I have another black kitty I adopted after Coby passed. He's only two named Louie.


----------



## shalomjude

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry shalomjude



Thank you .. it has been just so devastating as she was the light in our lives.. she was very well known in our community and many tears have been shed  just so lonely when I arrive home as no one is waiting for me so just been staying at work to avoid going home. Must say our vet was just lovely through the whole horrid experience ..he was just so empathic and so lovely to Jude. We miss her so much.


----------



## chessmont

Slc9 said:


> My deepest condolences to everyone here who lost their fur babies. Yesterday the 10th my sweet boy Chance a beautiful blue point Siamese met Coby at the rainbow bridge. I lost Coby two years ago March 3rd. They were best pals and now are together again. Chance would of been 16 next month. He lived a long, loved life and will be missed infinity. I have another black kitty I adopted after Coby passed. He's only two named Louie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2539050



I'm so sorry for your loss, Slc9


----------



## Slc9

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Slc9




Thank you chessmont


----------



## mp4

To Cleo our dear friend's beloved kitty.  Meow meow Cleo.  I will miss our chats.  I hope Bella met you at the bridge.


----------



## Lulagirl

I'm so sorry for your loss Slc9. Chance was beautiful...those eyes are mesmerizing. I'm glad he had Coby to meet him at the bridge. We lost our Springer Spaniel, Lulabelle,  Feb 8th & it gives me comfort to know her brother met her at the bridge & you know they are not alone )


----------



## chessmont

mp4 said:


> To Cleo our dear friend's beloved kitty.  Meow meow Cleo.  I will miss our chats.  I hope Bella met you at the bridge.



I'm sorry for your friend, mp4.  I had a Cleo cat once, decades ago


----------



## Allykat723

Didn't expect to be posting here for a long time.  Shortly after posting a reveal thread last night, something happened with my sweet wonderful Siamese and he went across the bridge.

By the time my daughter and I got him to the emergency vet he had left us.  Vet thought it might have been a clot or a congenital defect because there were no signs anything was wrong.  I'm beyond heartbroken.  He was absolutely the sweetest friendliest cat I've ever owned and now I have this awful ache.  My daughter is 12 and she's a mess and I'm trying not to fall apart to upset her even more. I'm hugging her and holding her last night and I wanted someone to do that for me.

I feel completely lost, I've never lost a cat this young and so quickly before. None of my close friends are big animal lovers and they just don't get why I'm so devastated.


----------



## cats n bags

Allykat723 said:


> Didn't expect to be posting here for a long time.  Shortly after posting a reveal thread last night, something happened with my sweet wonderful Siamese and he went across the bridge.
> 
> By the time my daughter and I got him to the emergency vet he had left us.  Vet thought it might have been a clot or a congenital defect because there were no signs anything was wrong.  I'm beyond heartbroken.  He was absolutely the sweetest friendliest cat I've ever owned and now I have this awful ache.  My daughter is 12 and she's a mess and I'm trying not to fall apart to upset her even more. I'm hugging her and holding her last night and I wanted someone to do that for me.
> 
> I feel completely lost, I've never lost a cat this young and so quickly before. None of my close friends are big animal lovers and they just don't get why I'm so devastated.



I'm sorry your little guy went over the bridge so suddenly.  If it was the clot as your vet suspected, there is nothing you could have done, even if you had been at the vet when it happened.  Hold your daughter and grieve together, nobody will ever know how special he was like the two of you do.


----------



## clevercat

Allykat723 said:


> Didn't expect to be posting here for a long time.  Shortly after posting a reveal thread last night, something happened with my sweet wonderful Siamese and he went across the bridge.
> 
> By the time my daughter and I got him to the emergency vet he had left us.  Vet thought it might have been a clot or a congenital defect because there were no signs anything was wrong.  I'm beyond heartbroken.  He was absolutely the sweetest friendliest cat I've ever owned and now I have this awful ache.  My daughter is 12 and she's a mess and I'm trying not to fall apart to upset her even more. I'm hugging her and holding her last night and I wanted someone to do that for me.
> 
> I feel completely lost, I've never lost a cat this young and so quickly before. None of my close friends are big animal lovers and they just don't get why I'm so devastated.



Oh I am so sorry - what a horrible shock. As cats said, if your boy had a congenital defect there would've been nothing you could've done to prevent this. I went through this three years ago, when Colin died very suddenly at just two. It's just terrible, the shock and then the guilt that surely you could've done something...crying for you as I write this. Please give your daughter a big hug from me. Everyone at BBT will be holding you in our thoughts. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry you lost your baby so young. My Ragdoll had a heart attack at 6 years old and was gone in an instant. It is such a shock to lose them like that. I was devastated as I thought he was perfectly fine. There was nothing you could have done so don't beat yourself up about it. Hug your daughter and let her hug you back. 










Allykat723 said:


> Didn't expect to be posting here for a long time.  Shortly after posting a reveal thread last night, something happened with my sweet wonderful Siamese and he went across the bridge.
> 
> By the time my daughter and I got him to the emergency vet he had left us.  Vet thought it might have been a clot or a congenital defect because there were no signs anything was wrong.  I'm beyond heartbroken.  He was absolutely the sweetest friendliest cat I've ever owned and now I have this awful ache.  My daughter is 12 and she's a mess and I'm trying not to fall apart to upset her even more. I'm hugging her and holding her last night and I wanted someone to do that for me.
> 
> I feel completely lost, I've never lost a cat this young and so quickly before. None of my close friends are big animal lovers and they just don't get why I'm so devastated.


----------



## chessmont

Allykat723 said:


> Didn't expect to be posting here for a long time.  Shortly after posting a reveal thread last night, something happened with my sweet wonderful Siamese and he went across the bridge.
> 
> I feel completely lost, I've never lost a cat this young and so quickly before. None of my close friends are big animal lovers and they just don't get why I'm so devastated.



I'm so, so sorry.  It's much worse when it is unexpected, I know.


----------



## Lulagirl

Allykat...Hugs to you & your daughter. Loss is hard enough to deal with. However, when it's sudden as yours was, my heart breaks even more. You are in my thoughts & you are soo right...I think many of us dealing with these losses could use some hugs & comfort...many beautiful babies have crossed over that bridge lately. Perhaps we should form a club so we wouldn't feel so alone in our grief )


----------



## mp4

chessmont said:


> I'm sorry for your friend, mp4.  I had a Cleo cat once, decades ago



Thank you dear chessmont



Allykat723 said:


> Didn't expect to be posting here for a long time.  Shortly after posting a reveal thread last night, something happened with my sweet wonderful Siamese and he went across the bridge.
> 
> By the time my daughter and I got him to the emergency vet he had left us.  Vet thought it might have been a clot or a congenital defect because there were no signs anything was wrong.  I'm beyond heartbroken.  He was absolutely the sweetest friendliest cat I've ever owned and now I have this awful ache.  My daughter is 12 and she's a mess and I'm trying not to fall apart to upset her even more. I'm hugging her and holding her last night and I wanted someone to do that for me.
> 
> I feel completely lost, I've never lost a cat this young and so quickly before. None of my close friends are big animal lovers and they just don't get why I'm so devastated.



I am so sorry for your loss....  I can only send you this, but I hope you feel it


----------



## Allykat723

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your baby so young. My Ragdoll had a heart attack at 6 years old and was gone in an instant. It is such a shock to lose them like that. I was devastated as I thought he was perfectly fine. There was nothing you could have done so don't beat yourself up about it. Hug your daughter and let her hug you back.





chessmont said:


> I'm so, so sorry.  It's much worse when it is unexpected, I know.





Lulagirl said:


> Allykat...Hugs to you & your daughter. Loss is hard enough to deal with. However, when it's sudden as yours was, my heart breaks even more. You are in my thoughts & you are soo right...I think many of us dealing with these losses could use some hugs & comfort...many beautiful babies have crossed over that bridge lately. Perhaps we should form a club so we wouldn't feel so alone in our grief )





mp4 said:


> Thank you dear chessmont
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss....  I can only send you this, but I hope you feel it





cats n bags said:


> I'm sorry your little guy went over the bridge so suddenly.  If it was the clot as your vet suspected, there is nothing you could have done, even if you had been at the vet when it happened.  Hold your daughter and grieve together, nobody will ever know how special he was like the two of you do.





clevercat said:


> Oh I am so sorry - what a horrible shock. As cats said, if your boy had a congenital defect there would've been nothing you could've done to prevent this. I went through this three years ago, when Colin died very suddenly at just two. It's just terrible, the shock and then the guilt that surely you could've done something...crying for you as I write this. Please give your daughter a big hug from me. Everyone at BBT will be holding you in our thoughts. I'm so sorry.



Thank you all so very much!  Everyone here is just so kind and thoughtful and I know you all "get it".   Today was a little bit easier, it's weird not turning the water on in the sink for him to drink out of when I did my makeup or feeling him curled up on my pillow when I was sleeping.  Max was such a special sweet kitty and I'm so lucky to have been his momma.  We do have another cat named Penelope and she's confused as well.  It really truly one day at a time and again I appreciate all the thoughts and well wishes.


----------



## soccergirly87

Allykat723 said:


> Didn't expect to be posting here for a long time.  Shortly after posting a reveal thread last night, something happened with my sweet wonderful Siamese and he went across the bridge.
> 
> By the time my daughter and I got him to the emergency vet he had left us.  Vet thought it might have been a clot or a congenital defect because there were no signs anything was wrong.  I'm beyond heartbroken.  He was absolutely the sweetest friendliest cat I've ever owned and now I have this awful ache.  My daughter is 12 and she's a mess and I'm trying not to fall apart to upset her even more. I'm hugging her and holding her last night and I wanted someone to do that for me.
> 
> I feel completely lost, I've never lost a cat this young and so quickly before. None of my close friends are big animal lovers and they just don't get why I'm so devastated.



I'm so sorry for your loss and completely understand.  My dogs (4) are my children; I often say that I have 5 kids, 1 human and 4 furry.  I would be utterly devastated too.  &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## scbabe508x85

So sorry for everyone's loss of their furry family member. 
Today I lost my beloved sesame who I adopted since she was only a month old. The vet initially thought she either had pneumonia or asthma because she hadn't been eating for the past few days and seemed very tired with some wheezing, but xrays showed that there was a  tumor covering 90% of her lungs and was pressing on her heart.  If we took her home the vet said there was a high chance of her suffocating during the night so we decided to have her put to sleep. Coming home to a house full of her toys and food without her just feels so empty and lonely and I just feel so bad for not noticing her suffering sooner..I really miss her already..


----------



## poopsie

Oh what a sweetie. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## clevercat

scbabe508x85 said:


> So sorry for everyone's loss of their furry family member.
> Today I lost my beloved sesame who I adopted since she was only a month old. The vet initially thought she either had pneumonia or asthma because she hadn't been eating for the past few days and seemed very tired with some wheezing, but xrays showed that there was a  tumor covering 90% of her lungs and was pressing on her heart.  If we took her home the vet said there was a high chance of her suffocating during the night so we decided to have her put to sleep. Coming home to a house full of her toys and food without her just feels so empty and lonely and I just feel so bad for not noticing her suffering sooner..I really miss her already..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559449



Oh what a beautiful girl - and what a terrible loss. I am so sorry. You did the very best you could for Sesame and she knew she was loved...in the end, that's what matters. Play hard up at the Bridge, little one.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry scbabe, I know how hard it is.  But Sesame is at peace now.


----------



## scbabe508x85

Thank you guys  today I picked up her ashes and will be laying her to rest. The animal hospital saved me a tuft of fur so I will probably try to make it into a souvenir of some type.


----------



## poopsie

scbabe508x85 said:


> Thank you guys  today I picked up her ashes and will be laying her to rest. The animal hospital saved me a tuft of fur so I will probably try to make it into a souvenir of some type.





I always feel comforted when they are finally back home


----------



## Mellee

I lost my beautiful angel Molly this past weekend under tragic circumstances. She is truly irreplaceable...I pray every day that she is happy and will wait for me at the rainbow bridge. I was wondering if anyone here has used a pet medium to contact their  pet. I am a natural skeptic and would have laughed at the idea prior to  Molly's death...but now I am reconsidering. Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## clevercat

Allykat723 said:


> Thank you all so very much!  Everyone here is just so kind and thoughtful and I know you all "get it".   Today was a little bit easier, it's weird not turning the water on in the sink for him to drink out of when I did my makeup or feeling him curled up on my pillow when I was sleeping.  Max was such a special sweet kitty and I'm so lucky to have been his momma.  We do have another cat named Penelope and she's confused as well.  It really truly one day at a time and again I appreciate all the thoughts and well wishes.



Just checking in - how and you and daughter doing? Sending you both {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mellee said:


> I lost my beautiful angel Molly this past weekend under tragic circumstances. She is truly irreplaceable...I pray every day that she is happy and will wait for me at the rainbow bridge. I was wondering if anyone here has used a pet medium to contact their  pet. I am a natural skeptic and would have laughed at the idea prior to  Molly's death...but now I am reconsidering. Please feel free to PM me.
> 
> View attachment 2583052



What a sweet photo...

RIP Molly.


----------



## Mellee

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a sweet photo...
> 
> RIP Molly.



Thank you


----------



## shalomjude

Mellee said:


> I lost my beautiful angel Molly this past weekend under tragic circumstances. She is truly irreplaceable...I pray every day that she is happy and will wait for me at the rainbow bridge. I was wondering if anyone here has used a pet medium to contact their  pet. I am a natural skeptic and would have laughed at the idea prior to  Molly's death...but now I am reconsidering. Please feel free to PM me.
> 
> View attachment 2583052



Beautiful photo .. Hope Molly is playing with Jude at Rainbow Bridge..such a lovely girl


----------



## mp4

Mellee said:


> I lost my beautiful angel Molly this past weekend under tragic circumstances. She is truly irreplaceable...I pray every day that she is happy and will wait for me at the rainbow bridge. I was wondering if anyone here has used a pet medium to contact their  pet. I am a natural skeptic and would have laughed at the idea prior to  Molly's death...but now I am reconsidering. Please feel free to PM me.
> 
> View attachment 2583052



I sam so sorry for your loss...  We haven't used one but I would certainly consider it.  She will find you at the bridge.  It's the first place I plan to go.


----------



## Chaeriste

I'm sorry for your loss. Try to quiet yourself and listen. She's with you.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Mellee said:


> I lost my beautiful angel Molly this past weekend under tragic circumstances. She is truly irreplaceable...I pray every day that she is happy and will wait for me at the rainbow bridge. I was wondering if anyone here has used a pet medium to contact their  pet. I am a natural skeptic and would have laughed at the idea prior to  Molly's death...but now I am reconsidering. Please feel free to PM me.
> 
> View attachment 2583052




My deepest sympathies to you for the loss of your precious fur angel. Know that she is with you in spirit and will always live on in your heart. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Mellee

Thank you all- everyone's support has really meant a lot to me


----------



## LVmom

Years ago there was a contest here on Purseforum, Pets and Purses. This picture of my two pugs won. Sadly, the puppy in the front died from complications of diabetes two weeks ago at age 11. I just wanted to share since she was part of a great moment, this completely unstaged photo. We still have the baby in the background though.


----------



## Slc9

Lulagirl said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Slc9. Chance was beautiful...those eyes are mesmerizing. I'm glad he had Coby to meet him at the bridge. We lost our Springer Spaniel, Lulabelle,  Feb 8th & it gives me comfort to know her brother met her at the bridge & you know they are not alone )


Thank you Lulagirl and sorry for your loss as well  One day we'll all be reunited with our fur babies.  Hope your heart is healing.



Mellee said:


> I lost my beautiful angel Molly this past weekend under tragic circumstances. She is truly irreplaceable...I pray every day that she is happy and will wait for me at the rainbow bridge. I was wondering if anyone here has used a pet medium to contact their  pet. I am a natural skeptic and would have laughed at the idea prior to  Molly's death...but now I am reconsidering. Please feel free to PM me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583052


So sorry, how sad   RIP Pretty Molly 



LVmom said:


> Years ago there was a contest here on Purseforum, Pets and Purses. This picture of my two pugs won. Sadly, the puppy in the front died from complications of diabetes two weeks ago at age 11. I just wanted to share since she was part of a great moment, this completely unstaged photo. We still have the baby in the background though.



Very sorry for your loss   What a great picture that captured a precious memory


----------



## LVmom

> Very sorry for your loss   What a great picture that captured a precious memory


Thank you. I don't contribute much(I'm not that exciting,lol) but I do read the forum often.


----------



## Lulagirl

Thank you Slc9! Your thoughtful words made me smile. We are not rushing into another dog at all this time. I am just getting around to donating a 40 pound bag of her Pro Plan we purchased a week before she was gone. Now to tackle her cute sweaters & tees...did not realize the princess of our house was such a fashionista!!! Obviously, I'll keep a few that have sentimental value & donate the others since they all look brand new. Thanks Again & I hope everyone who is suffering with this loss is on a path to healing. It certainly is nice to have a place where we all get it )


----------



## tjyost70

Miss my girls so much! Not a day goes by that I don't think about you girls....




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Emma Jane   passed April 17th, 2014



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Maddie passed April 30th, 2013


----------



## chessmont

sweet, sweet faces


----------



## Ganbo

Just all the best for you ladies. Time can never fully heel the loss of a beloved pet.
My first dog Jascha past away 03.04.2011. Not a day passes without talking of thinking about her. Her photo is on my mobile phone so I can see her a lot during the day.
I never was thinking that I could love a dog again that much. But my little girl brings me so much joy and happiness even if I still mis my dear Jascha. They are both for ever in my heart..... My two best friends....
Have a good day Ganbo


----------



## mp4

LVmom said:


> Years ago there was a contest here on Purseforum, Pets and Purses. This picture of my two pugs won. Sadly, the puppy in the front died from complications of diabetes two weeks ago at age 11. I just wanted to share since she was part of a great moment, this completely unstaged photo. We still have the baby in the background though.



Sorry for your loss...



tjyost70 said:


> Miss my girls so much! Not a day goes by that I don't think about you girls....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2614276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma Jane   passed April 17th, 2014
> 
> View attachment 2614277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie passed April 30th, 2013



I'm so sorry.  Precious girls.  I'm sure they are together again.


----------



## Lulagirl

tjyost70....Your girls are both quite beautiful. I'm struck by how content & happy they look. That should make you feel proud  And, Ganbo...I'm thrilled to hear I'm not the only who takes comfort in my babies picture on my cell. I have not taken Lulabelle's off & it's been just over 3 months. I think it helps to look at her picture & in fact still have her pics up in various frames throughout my house. Just cannot bear to take those down yet. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## chessmont

Lulagirl said:


> I think it helps to look at her picture & in fact still have her pics up in various frames throughout my house. Just cannot bear to take those down yet. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!



I sure can relate; the dog in my avatar has been dead for 2 years, just can't change it...


----------



## ninakt

Hi everyone!
Just came to see, how are things here at the rainbow bridge. I am sending strenght to all of You, that are missing their sweet little furry lovelies. 
It has been half a year now, when I lost mine and found this thread, that I got support and love from you, strangers all a round the world. 
There still isnt a night, I dont go to sleep, without missing him. 
But thats just love, that makes me feeling that way


----------



## poopsie

ninakt said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just came to see, how are things here at the rainbow bridge. I am sending strenght to all of You, that are missing their sweet little furry lovelies.
> It has been half a year now, when I lost mine and found this thread, that I got support and love from you, strangers all a round the world.
> There still isnt a night, I dont go to sleep, without missing him.
> But thats just love, that makes me feeling that way
> View attachment 2622343


----------



## hrhsunshine

I just found this thread and am choking back the tears.  Instantly, I think of my two dearest furry babies....George and Katy.  They journeyed with me through so much.  I had them for 12 (Katy the Lab) and 14 (George the Cocker) years.  I don't know that I will ever be able to not cry about them.  They have been gone for 8 years and 6 years, respectively.  My heart will always always ALWAYS miss them.







My George Boy





My Katy Lady





I have the ashes of all my pets in my bedroom at the mantle.  When it is my time, I want to be cremated and all our ashes blended and sprinkled over the Pacific Ocean in Hawaii.  We can all enjoy paradise together.


----------



## hrhsunshine

chessmont said:


> I sure can relate; the dog in my avatar has been dead for 2 years, just can't change it...




No need to. Makes your avatar all the more precious.


----------



## ninakt

I have the ashes of all my pets in my bedroom at the mantle.  When it is my time, I want to be cremated and all our ashes blended and sprinkled over the Pacific Ocean in Hawaii.  We can all enjoy paradise together.[/QUOTE]

I have no words for this, but this is beautiful.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ninakt said:


> I have the ashes of all my pets in my bedroom at the mantle.  When it is my time, I want to be cremated and all our ashes blended and sprinkled over the Pacific Ocean in Hawaii.  We can all enjoy paradise together.



I have no words for this, but this is beautiful.[/QUOTE]

Thank u very much. I saw the adorable photo of your sleeping baby. So so cute.  It is no longer painful but I never stop missing either.  The tears can still flow and do.  Ur right. It is just love.  We were so lucky to have and love these precious creatures even for a short while.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

hrhsunshine said:


> I just found this thread and am choking back the tears.  Instantly, I think of my two dearest furry babies....George and Katy.  They journeyed with me through so much.  I had them for 12 (Katy the Lab) and 14 (George the Cocker) years.  I don't know that I will ever be able to not cry about them.  They have been gone for 8 years and 6 years, respectively.  My heart will always always ALWAYS miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My George Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Katy Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ashes of all my pets in my bedroom at the mantle.  When it is my time, I want to be cremated and all our ashes blended and sprinkled over the Pacific Ocean in Hawaii.  We can all enjoy paradise together.




That is a beautiful way of honoring the impact you all had on each other's lives. My heart goes out to you. No amount of time or tears can remove the paw prints our fur children leave on our hearts. (((Hugs)))


----------



## hrhsunshine

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> That is a beautiful way of honoring the impact you all had on each other's lives. My heart goes out to you. No amount of time or tears can remove the paw prints our fur children leave on our hearts. (((Hugs)))



Thank you so much. Such precious kind words.


----------



## ninakt

poopsie2 said:


>



Aww, thank You


----------



## mp4

ninakt said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just came to see, how are things here at the rainbow bridge. I am sending strenght to all of You, that are missing their sweet little furry lovelies.
> It has been half a year now, when I lost mine and found this thread, that I got support and love from you, strangers all a round the world.
> There still isnt a night, I dont go to sleep, without missing him.
> But thats just love, that makes me feeling that way
> View attachment 2622343



What a face!  I am sorry for your loss...



hrhsunshine said:


> I just found this thread and am choking back the tears.  Instantly, I think of my two dearest furry babies....George and Katy.  They journeyed with me through so much.  I had them for 12 (Katy the Lab) and 14 (George the Cocker) years.  I don't know that I will ever be able to not cry about them.  They have been gone for 8 years and 6 years, respectively.  My heart will always always ALWAYS miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My George Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Katy Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I have the ashes of all my pets in my bedroom at the mantle.  When it is my time, I want to be cremated and all our ashes blended and sprinkled over the Pacific Ocean in Hawaii.  We can all enjoy paradise together.*


*
*

I love your plan to honor beloved pets!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mp4 said:


> I love your plan to honor beloved pets!



Thank u!  I cannot imagine being without them.


----------



## lnw85

I'm so sorry for everyone's losses... My DH and I lost our cat Murphy in the winter of 2010 and we both still feel his loss.  We actually adopted him when he was 13 years old, severely overweight and diabetic and although we didn't have much time with him, his last few years were really good ones and he gave us so much.  He is buried alongside my childhood dog in my parents backyard and I know he will meet us at the bridge when its our time.


----------



## girlsmom

I lost my dear Skye June 6th.  She was the happiest, sweetest little dog I have ever had the honor of knowing.  My human soul mate passed away in March of 2013, and Skye was her best buddy.  I believe they are together forever in heaven.  Skye is the lovely blond cairn terrier, along with my Love and Skye's little sister, Starr.


----------



## chessmont

Oh, girls mom, there are no words...


----------



## poopsie

lnw85 said:


> I'm so sorry for everyone's losses... My DH and I lost our cat Murphy in the winter of 2010 and we both still feel his loss.  We actually adopted him when he was 13 years old, severely overweight and diabetic and although we didn't have much time with him, his last few years were really good ones and he gave us so much.  He is buried alongside my childhood dog in my parents backyard and I know he will meet us at the bridge when its our time.



That is the sweetest picture! Bless you and your wonderful husband for making Murphy's last years so wonderful



girlsmom said:


> I lost my dear Skye June 6th.  She was the happiest, sweetest little dog I have ever had the honor of knowing.  My human soul mate passed away in March of 2013, and Skye was her best buddy.  I believe they are together forever in heaven.  Skye is the lovely blond cairn terrier, along with my Love and Skye's little sister, Starr.



Oh I am so sorry


----------



## Lan207

It is with immense sadness that I announce the passing of our beloved Ra at the age of 10. I'm so totally heart broken. I miss him so much. 

Warning - epic eulogy alert 



Ra passed away on Sunday 15th June at the vet, purring til the end. 

Ra's story began on Boxing Day 2004 in a warehouse where he was born and subsequently rescued and taken to Balmain Vet. As a kitten, his beautiful friendly nature and thirst for affection meant that he was a candidate for adoption. 

We brought Ra home on the 23 Feb 2004, at the tender age of three months. The adoption was on a trial basis, something that after the first night, we realised would be a permanent arrangement. 

Ra was an unusually friendly and outgoing cat. He loved visitors and would routinely meet them at the door or on the dining room table, vocally expressing his desire to be petted. 

Being such a social cat, meant that often he would follow the DH and I from room to room as we went about our day. We discovered early on, that he adored shower time. He loved sitting on the bench next to the shower, randomly leaning into the shower recess lapping at the water pouring off my hands. The second the shower was turned off, he would jump into the bath to drink the warm water. This happened regardless of how much water he had in his three water bowls situated around the house. Ra loved drinking, particularly from our fish tank. The fish were of no interest to him, but the tasty fish water was his weakness. We would often come home to discover him perched on the tank, muzzle soaked with stinky water. 

Ra was also unusual because he loved having his tummy rubbed. Most cats avoid having their stomach touched, but Ra would happily roll onto his back and expose his soft belly to the world. Bizarrely, he also liked being held like a baby, and having his tummy rubbed. No matter how hard the DH tried to rile Ra up, our gorgeous cat was a gentle giant. He would softly nip your hand and then furiously rub and lick your hand in regret. 

Ra was indeed a gentle giant, one of the longest and largest cats we've had the pleasure to know. It was a running joke in our household to call him Fatty Boombalada or Boonga because he was so overwhelmingly large. So large in fact that one night, I woke with the horror knowledge that I was having a heart attack. I had a tight feeling in my chest and was having grave difficulty breathing. I managed to open my eyes and was confronted with two green eyes and whiskers. As soon as my eyes opened, Ra began purring. I don't know how long he had been sitting there but I had bruises on my chest for weeks. From that night on, we locked Ra (and Coco) in the laundry each night, securing the doors with two heavy chairs to stop them escaping. On the bright side, I have no signs of heart failure. 

Ra was a gentle giant, probably because he loved food so much! We haven't had a meal in the last 10 years without having to battle Ra. He  was tireless, stealthy and persistent to a fault. Of all the delicious food, Ra's favourite was always green leafy vegetables. He would often eat the leaves off my strawberries and was once known to eat about 4kg of spinach leaves that had been destined for our fruit and veg co-op. 

Ra was also a lovely (and sometimes nasty) big brother to Coco and later Shadow. 

When we first brought Coco home in Sep 2004, Ra wasn't quite sure what to make of her. I attribute this to the fact that she tried to suckle from him which he quickly ended with what we affectionately know as the cat ***** slap. 

Fortunately, Ra and Coco soon became inseparable. They were constantly found wrapped in each others arms, curled up for warmth. Some of our favourite photos of our cats are those where Ra is wrapped around Coco. 

Ra was less pleased when we brought Shadow home in 2011. Theirs is a complicated relationship though in the last few months, I have caught them snuggling together on the couch. 

Ra began his battle with his first cancer (Small Cell Lymphoma) in 2011. At the time, his illness was life threatening however he responded really well to treatment. He went into remission for three years and it was only after we took him off the chemo that sadly his second bout of cancer began. Unfortunately this type (Oral Squamous Cell Carcinoma) is just not treatable without maintaining our beautiful boys quality of life. 

We are devastated at the loss of our Ra, but we are so incredibly grateful for the time we had with him. He brought such joy to us, and those visiting us. He was a special cat and we will miss him. 

I'm sorry for such a long post, but he was an incredible companion and deserved a fitting tribute.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm sorry to hear about Ra.  Your story was a very touching tribute to a special guy.

Play hard up at the bridge Ra.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry for the loss of your dear Ra


----------



## lnw85

Sorry for your loss.  Ra sounds like he was a truly wonderful companion and very deserving of that beautiful tribute.


----------



## poopsie

Such a handsome fellow..............I am so sorry that he had to cross The Bridge so soon. Be at peace, sweet boy


----------



## Lan207

cats n bags said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Ra.  Your story was a very touching tribute to a special guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Play hard up at the bridge Ra.




Thanks so much. It's been a rough week of missing him. x


----------



## Lan207

chessmont said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your dear Ra




Thank-you. He was a lovely furry friend x


----------



## Lan207

lnw85 said:


> Sorry for your loss.  Ra sounds like he was a truly wonderful companion and very deserving of that beautiful tribute.




Thank-you. It's so good to be able to share with ppl who just "get it". We miss him so much but feel so blessed to have known him. x


----------



## Lan207

poopsie2 said:


> Such a handsome fellow..............I am so sorry that he had to cross The Bridge so soon. Be at peace, sweet boy




Thanks so much. It did feel too soon though I suppose everyone feels that way regardless of when their loved ones pass on. x


----------



## Stacey D

Adorable pets! I'm so sorry. : (


----------



## poopsie

Our Boo passed away last night. He held on to the life that he cherished as long as he could. I have never known a more loving soul than his. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fahr069-fzE&feature=kp


----------



## renza

poopsie2 said:


> Our Boo passed away last night. He held on to the life that he cherished as long as he could. I have never known a more loving soul than his.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fahr069-fzE&feature=kp



I'm so sorry Poopsie.


----------



## skyqueen

poopsie2 said:


> Our Boo passed away last night. He held on to the life that he cherished as long as he could. I have never known a more loving soul than his.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fahr069-fzE&feature=kp




So sorry, poopsie.
Sending hugs, thoughts and prayers!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Our Boo passed away last night. He held on to the life that he cherished as long as he could. I have never known a more loving soul than his.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fahr069-fzE&feature=kp





Oh poopsie. I am so sorry - Boo was a unique soul, full of love...I know how much you will miss him. 
Rest peacefully, little man - you are loved.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

RIP beautiful boy. You are very much loved.


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry to hear Boo didn't make it.  I know you tried so hard to give him everything he needed to get better, and he fought so hard to stay with you.  :cry:

Play hard up at the bridge Boo.  You were well loved and will be missed.


----------



## A88ey_ann

So very sorry for your loss Poopsie.  My thoughts and prayers are with you x

Play hard up at the Bridge Baby Boo.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry about Boo.


----------



## Lulagirl

Lan207 that was a beautiful story regarding Ra & the unique things that made him so very special. Poopsi2...I am so sorry for your loss & both of your babies are gorgeous!! We lost our Springer, Lulabelle, in February & I still cannot bring myself to pack away all of her clothes & things. She would have been 13 this month but we only had her for just over 11 of those years as we adopted her at 14 months. It seems we never have enough time with them but I'm comforted in the hope they are waiting for us at the rainbow bridge


----------



## dusty paws

Huge hugs poopsie.


----------



## starshar

My dog is going to be put to sleep tmr... he is 16y5m. He had rectal prolapse, organs failure and spinal cord problem. Last night, he stopped defecating, urinating and eating... we knew its time for him to go...

Alas, today even the specialist recommended the most humane way is to put him to sleep... We decided to bring him home for another night to spend our last moment with him. 

We carried him down to his usual walk path, he was excited. We all showered him with kisses, hugs, love words and all prepared for the worst to come tomorrow.

I hope the time stops now so I can spend endless time with him. But the clock wouldnt stop ticking... 

He will be my bestfriend forever and thank you for sharing SO many memories with me. I will remember you always. I will be so proud of you for braving through this one month. He was so strong, I saw him trying to fight the battle.

I wish him a pain-free journey to the rainbow bridge with all other dogs, with lots of food awaiting for him.

I love you.


----------



## chessmont

I wish you strength starshar for this difficult journey.


----------



## Cooshcouture

starshar said:


> My dog is going to be put to sleep tmr... he is 16y5m. He had rectal prolapse, organs failure and spinal cord problem. Last night, he stopped defecating, urinating and eating... we knew its time for him to go...
> 
> Alas, today even the specialist recommended the most humane way is to put him to sleep... We decided to bring him home for another night to spend our last moment with him.
> 
> We carried him down to his usual walk path, he was excited. We all showered him with kisses, hugs, love words and all prepared for the worst to come tomorrow.
> 
> I hope the time stops now so I can spend endless time with him. But the clock wouldnt stop ticking...
> 
> He will be my bestfriend forever and thank you for sharing SO many memories with me. I will remember you always. I will be so proud of you for braving through this one month. He was so strong, I saw him trying to fight the battle.
> 
> I wish him a pain-free journey to the rainbow bridge with all other dogs, with lots of food awaiting for him.
> 
> I love you.


He is a gift of your life. I'm sending you a hug. This is such a difficult time. I'm so sorry.
I miss my girl every day and I want her back.


----------



## starshar

chessmont said:


> I wish you strength starshar for this difficult journey.






Cooshcouture said:


> He is a gift of your life. I'm sending you a hug. This is such a difficult time. I'm so sorry.
> I miss my girl every day and I want her back.



Thank you both! It is indeed a difficult time to adapt back to life. It feels so empty...


----------



## clevercat

Lighting a candle on an otherwise happy day...
For Pearl and her two baby brothers, who passed away one year ago today. You only had a few hours here, but during that time you were loved.
RIP sweet babies.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Lighting a candle on an otherwise happy day...
> For Pearl and her two baby brothers, who passed away one year ago today. You only had a few hours here, but during that time you were loved.
> RIP sweet babies.
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

for the little ones that had to leave too soon.


----------



## afsweet

Can I get some input? I've never experienced the loss of a pet, so I'm a bit unsure of how to comfort someone who is losing their pet. I don't want to make them feel even worse by dwelling on things, but at the same time I'd like to let him know we care too. My godfather (who has lost many pets in the past) has a husky that is going downhill quickly. It's so sad to see how quickly all of this is happening- in a matter of weeks, the dog has begun falling all the time, having seizures, etc. It is unlikely that he'll live more than a month. 


A local bakery makes cakes that can look like your dog. I thought this might be a nice gesture to bring over this weekend. However, is it insensitive because it's not like the dog is already gone? Maybe I'm overthinking this, but I really don't want to do something that comes off as insensitive. The loss of this dog will be especially painful because he was rescued from an abusive situation and was very wild and untrusting of people. My godfather has bonded with this dog over the past few years, and the dog has just started to become more domesticated and civil towards people. After going through all of this, I know it'll be devastating to have to say goodbye.


----------



## poopsie

stephc005 said:


> Can I get some input? I've never experienced the loss of a pet, so I'm a bit unsure of how to comfort someone who is losing their pet. I don't want to make them feel even worse by dwelling on things, but at the same time I'd like to let him know we care too. My godfather (who has lost many pets in the past) has a husky that is going downhill quickly. It's so sad to see how quickly all of this is happening- in a matter of weeks, the dog has begun falling all the time, having seizures, etc. It is unlikely that he'll live more than a month.
> 
> 
> A local bakery makes cakes that can look like your dog. I thought this might be a nice gesture to bring over this weekend. However, is it insensitive because it's not like the dog is already gone? Maybe I'm overthinking this, but I really don't want to do something that comes off as insensitive. The loss of this dog will be especially painful because he was rescued from an abusive situation and was very wild and untrusting of people. My godfather has bonded with this dog over the past few years, and the dog has just started to become more domesticated and civil towards people. After going through all of this, I know it'll be devastating to have to say goodbye.





I am so sorry that your godfather's dog is in decline.  It is so very hard. Personally if someone gave me a cake that looked like Boo I would lose it. God knows I would never be able to cut into it. In my grief and stress I could hardly choke down food.  Just being a sympathetic support is so helpful. It is often uncomfortable for others to be around someone who is grieving. What do you say? What do you do? Sometimes just being a sympathetic ear is the best gift that you can give.  When the time comes, perhaps a donation to a shelter/rescue in the dog's and your godfather's name might be appropriate. I know that is what I would prefer.


----------



## cats n bags

stephc005 said:


> Can I get some input? I've never experienced the loss of a pet, so I'm a bit unsure of how to comfort someone who is losing their pet. I don't want to make them feel even worse by dwelling on things, but at the same time I'd like to let him know we care too. My godfather (who has lost many pets in the past) has a husky that is going downhill quickly. It's so sad to see how quickly all of this is happening- in a matter of weeks, the dog has begun falling all the time, having seizures, etc. It is unlikely that he'll live more than a month.
> 
> 
> A local bakery makes cakes that can look like your dog. I thought this might be a nice gesture to bring over this weekend. However, is it insensitive because it's not like the dog is already gone? Maybe I'm overthinking this, but I really don't want to do something that comes off as insensitive. The loss of this dog will be especially painful because he was rescued from an abusive situation and was very wild and untrusting of people. My godfather has bonded with this dog over the past few years, and the dog has just started to become more domesticated and civil towards people. After going through all of this, I know it'll be devastating to have to say goodbye.



Have you gone through the experience of losing a human family member?  I tend to feel the loss of a pet as much or more than losing a person.  It is a strong bond, but not exactly the same, so you can't really call them equal.  Even if you don't know "exactly" how your godfather is going to feel watching his friend crossing over the bridge, you do know how you feel about the man, and you care about him.  

The cake kind of creeps me out, but maybe that's just me.  Don't offer to get a replacement dog, or suggest that this one was just a dog and thank god it wasn't a real person he is going to lose/just lost.

I think the best thing to do is let him know you are thinking of him and his dog, and if you are a religious family, offer prayers for both of them.  If the person has a special animal related charity, donating something in honor of the dog after he dies would be a kind gesture towards his person.  They do have sympathy cards for pet loss now, and I think they are pretty good and expressing sorrow for the loss without stepping on any of the land mines of grief.

Gentle, quiet, hugs will go a long way too.


----------



## dusty paws

Heart is hurting today. Came upon a very sick kitty yesterday and we waited with her until animal care came. Called this morning and unfortunately she did not make it. Just feeling so sad but hoping we brought her a bit of comfort in her final hour.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Heart is hurting today. Came upon a very sick kitty yesterday and we waited with her until animal care came. Called this morning and unfortunately she did not make it. Just feeling so sad but hoping we brought her a bit of comfort in her final hour.



I'm so sorry, dusty. Bless you for waiting with her and showing her some kindness and comfort...


----------



## Cindi

She was very lucky you found her and she didn't have to die alone. I'm so sorry. ((((HUGS))))




dusty paws said:


> Heart is hurting today. Came upon a very sick kitty yesterday and we waited with her until animal care came. Called this morning and unfortunately she did not make it. Just feeling so sad but hoping we brought her a bit of comfort in her final hour.


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks Cindi and Clever. If she had made it I would've tried to adopt her. So just feeling down.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> Heart is hurting today. Came upon a very sick kitty yesterday and we waited with her until animal care came. Called this morning and unfortunately she did not make it. Just feeling so sad but hoping we brought her a bit of comfort in her final hour.



I am so sorry you only had a short time with the kitty, but she knew someone cared about her before she had to cross the bridge.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lnw85 said:


> I'm so sorry for everyone's losses... My DH and I lost our cat Murphy in the winter of 2010 and we both still feel his loss.  We actually adopted him when he was 13 years old,



You are an angel for giving this beautiful baby a home in his senior years. He couldn't have had a better ending. 



girlsmom said:


> I lost my dear Skye June 6th.  She was the happiest, sweetest little dog I have ever had the honor of knowing.  My human soul mate passed away in March of 2013, and Skye was her best buddy.  I believe they are together forever in heaven.  Skye is the lovely blond cairn terrier, along with my Love and Skye's little sister, Starr.



I am so sorry for your losses.  I am sure that Skye is keeping your mate in good company...as she did here.



Lan207 said:


> It is with immense sadness that I announce the passing of our beloved Ra at the age of 10. I'm so totally heart broken. I miss him so much.
> 
> Warning - epic eulogy alert
> View attachment 2655857
> 
> 
> Ra passed away on Sunday 15th June at the vet, purring til the end.
> 
> I'm sorry for such a long post, but he was an incredible companion and deserved a fitting tribute.



No apologies needed. Such a special soul is deserving of a long post. Ra had a superb life full of love. Hold those memories close to you as you heal from this.



poopsie2 said:


> Our Boo passed away last night. He held on to the life that he cherished as long as he could. I have never known a more loving soul than his.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fahr069-fzE&feature=kp



I am so sorry Poopsie on the passing of your dear Boo.  No two-legged being can be as loving as the four-legged ones. They are truly so special. I wish you comfort in the wonderful memories you have of Boo.



starshar said:


> My dog is going to be put to sleep tmr... he is 16y5m. He had rectal prolapse, organs failure and spinal cord problem. Last night, he stopped defecating, urinating and eating... we knew its time for him to go...



Simply the most painful experience of my life. I have been in your shoes. You are doing this out of love and compassion. The best you can do let him rest in your loving arms. I wish you strength and comfort.


----------



## hrhsunshine

stephc005 said:


> Can I get some input? I've never experienced the loss of a pet, so I'm a bit unsure of how to comfort someone who is losing their pet. I don't want to make them feel even worse by dwelling on things, but at the same time I'd like to let him know we care too. My godfather (who has lost many pets in the past) has a husky that is going downhill quickly. It's so sad to see how quickly all of this is happening- in a matter of weeks, the dog has begun falling all the time, having seizures, etc. It is unlikely that he'll live more than a month.
> 
> 
> A local bakery makes cakes that can look like your dog. I thought this might be a nice gesture to bring over this weekend. However, is it insensitive because it's not like the dog is already gone? Maybe I'm overthinking this, but I really don't want to do something that comes off as insensitive. The loss of this dog will be especially painful because he was rescued from an abusive situation and was very wild and untrusting of people. My godfather has bonded with this dog over the past few years, and the dog has just started to become more domesticated and civil towards people. After going through all of this, I know it'll be devastating to have to say goodbye.




It is wonderful that you are concerned. I have lost pets and it is agonizingly painful and the tears will easily well up if I think of them, especially toward the end of my time with them.  Just express your concern and sympathies. Offer assistance if they need anything.  A sympathetic ear and a hug while I cried meant more than anything else.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dusty paws said:


> Heart is hurting today. Came upon a very sick kitty yesterday and we waited with her until animal care came. Called this morning and unfortunately she did not make it. Just feeling so sad but hoping we brought her a bit of comfort in her final hour.



You were her final experience of compassion.  So sorry to hear she didn't make it but you made the last moments better for her.


----------



## dusty paws

Thank you all. We're going to make a donation to the shelter for her.


----------



## BittyMonkey

:cry:  Missing my little monster today.  He was such a little jerk to other dogs but he loved us.


----------



## chessmont

BittyMonkey said:


> :cry:  Missing my little monster today.  He was such a little jerk to other dogs but he loved us.



Awww, so sorry, Bitty.


----------



## baglover1973

One year since you passed tomorrow.... I miss you so much more than you could imagine. You are my heart little girl. You changed my life.


----------



## chessmont

baglover1973 said:


> One year since you passed tomorrow.... I miss you so much more than you could imagine. You are my heart little girl. You changed my life.


----------



## baglover1973

chessmont said:


>




Thank you. It has been a tough day. Lighting a candle and looking at pictures of her tonight. I miss her dearly.


----------



## baglover1973

BittyMonkey said:


> :cry:  Missing my little monster today.  He was such a little jerk to other dogs but he loved us.




Hugs!!!


----------



## madamefifi

My Henrietta Jean.....
	

		
			
		

		
	









Good-bye, my sweet wild girl. Play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> My Henrietta Jean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744738
> View attachment 2744740
> View attachment 2744742
> View attachment 2744744
> View attachment 2744745
> View attachment 2744746
> 
> 
> Good-bye, my sweet wild girl. Play hard at the Bridge.




This just breaks my heart.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Henri...this is heartbreaking. I would like to think that my Solomon would've been there to greet you as you arrived at the Bridge...you were both born around the same time. This loss hits particularly hard, Madamefifi, as you shared Henrietta-Jean's story from the beginning. I truly feel I have lost one of my own. 
If it is any consolation at all, you allowed Henri to live the life she wanted, as a true free spirit and in the end, she came back to the two people who loved her most. I know you and your DH are heartbroken. My prayers are with you. Play hard, little Henri, you are very much loved.


----------



## poopsie

I am so very sorry. Oh Henri.....what a wonderful girl. There has to be some comfort in having been with her. I couldn't bear the thought of always wondering. Run free sweet girl.....run free


----------



## Jasmyn

Oh Henri...this is heart breaking.  :cry::cry:  Run free at the bridge sweet heart...


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry to hear that Henri has gone for more adventures on the other side of the bridge.  I remember when we were discussing her name and gender needing her name changed from Henry with a Y to Henri with an I.  I always felt that her name should be pronounced ON-ree and that the little ornery girl wore her name so well.

Fly free Miss Henri, we will miss you.  



_is it just my imagination, or is it really dusty in here..._


----------



## A88ey_ann

This breaks my heart.  I am so sorry for your loss madamefifi.  

Run free at the Bridge sweet Henri.  You have touched our lives in so many ways.  You were loved by many and will be missed dearly.


----------



## baglover1973

hugs to you all....


----------



## clevercat

I wanted to stop by to light a candle for the 60+ dogs murdered when their rescue centre in Manchester was deliberately set alight.
Sleep peacefully at the Bridge, little pups. Saying a prayer for you today - and holding the survivors in my heart.
The police have a fourteen year old in custody. If guilty, this person has a very special place in Hell waiting for him/her.
Out of the tragedy, there was some amazing kindness - members of the public risking their own lives to rescue dogs - and an amazing £435,000 raised since - I believe - yesterday, to rebuild the shelter.


----------



## A88ey_ann

clevercat said:


> I wanted to stop by to light a candle for the 60+ dogs murdered when their rescue centre in Manchester was deliberately set alight.
> Sleep peacefully at the Bridge, little pups. Saying a prayer for you today - and holding the survivors in my heart.
> The police have a fourteen year old in custody. If guilty, this person has a very special place in Hell waiting for him/her.
> Out of the tragedy, there was some amazing kindness - members of the public risking their own lives to rescue dogs - and an amazing £435,000 raised since - I believe - yesterday, to rebuild the shelter.


My heart breaks for these furbabies.  :cry: Run free at the Bridge little angels. I will be saying a prayer and lighting a candle for you xxx

As for the evil person responsible for this tragedy, may he/she have a lifetime filled with unimaginable pain and sufferings.  

PS Thank you clever for posting this x


----------



## poopsie

Poor little dears, there are no words for their suffering, just tears. Now there are plenty of words for the POS that did it, but I can't say them here. May they rot in their special hell for all eternity.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I wanted to stop by to light a candle for the 60+ dogs murdered when their rescue centre in Manchester was deliberately set alight.
> Sleep peacefully at the Bridge, little pups. Saying a prayer for you today - and holding the survivors in my heart.
> The police have a fourteen year old in custody. If guilty, this person has a very special place in Hell waiting for him/her.
> Out of the tragedy, there was some amazing kindness - members of the public risking their own lives to rescue dogs - and an amazing £435,000 raised since - I believe - yesterday, to rebuild the shelter.



I heard about this today, such a tragedy. all those poor animals 

if this is what a 14 year old does as a young teenager I cannot stand to this what disturbing behaviour they will get up to as an adult....just sickening. I hope the one responsible is given the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## clevercat

Over £1million has been raised in 24 hours for the Manchester rescue. There is some good still left in the world...


----------



## Cindi

How horrible! RIP sweet babies.  :cry:


----------



## pixiejenna

Madam I'm sorry to hear about Henri she was so beautiful. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl. *hugs*

OMG all those poor pups that is horrible. It's hard to believe that a 14 year old kid did such a thing, they will be spending the rest of their lives in prison system.


----------



## cats n bags

This is a post I never expected to put here as I know we all hate seeing new messages in this thread.  :cry:

Sunday, October 5th, our dear Miss Maia-Annabel crossed over the bridge to join her brothers Solomon, Tommy, and Colin.

Clever got home from the hospital and noticed Miss Bean was not well, and she met LV at the clinic where they determined that our dear little Butterbean was suffering from acute kidney failure, and that it was likely genetic.  Miss Bean crossed over the bridge surrounded in love and light with two people who cared for her very deeply.

Clever knew it was too soon to leave the hospital, but felt that the universe knew she needed to get home, even for a short, but sad time.  She is heartbroken for her loss, and asked me to post for her.  She is going back to the hospital today because she is still very sick.

I'm going to post a quote from the email she sent me yesterday with the sad news.

" Please say a prayer for Maia-Annabel. I know she is with Sol, Tommy and Colin tonight...it will take me a long time to come to terms with this, if I ever do."

Please send healing thoughts to Clevercat.  

Play hard up at the bridge Miss Bean, you were a bright shining light that burned out much too soon.  We will miss you and your stories about the ebil monsters stealing the beagles and cheeze and munching on the licorice charger cords.

Luv, Stinky  and Hugs from Stinky's Mum and the others here at Stinkums Manor.


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> This is a post I never expected to put here as I know we all hate seeing new messages in this thread.  :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, October 5th, our dear Miss Maia-Annabel crossed over the bridge to join her brothers Solomon, Tommy, and Colin.
> 
> 
> 
> Clever got home from the hospital and noticed Miss Bean was not well, and she met LV at the clinic where they determined that our dear little Butterbean was suffering from acute kidney failure, and that it was likely genetic.  Miss Bean crossed over the bridge surrounded in love and light with two people who cared for her very deeply.
> 
> 
> 
> Clever knew it was too soon to leave the hospital, but felt that the universe knew she needed to get home, even for a short, but sad time.  She is heartbroken for her loss, and asked me to post for her.  She is going back to the hospital today because she is still very sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to post a quote from the email she sent me yesterday with the sad news.
> 
> 
> 
> " Please say a prayer for Maia-Annabel. I know she is with Sol, Tommy and Colin tonight...it will take me a long time to come to terms with this, if I ever do."
> 
> 
> 
> Please send healing thoughts to Clevercat.
> 
> 
> 
> Play hard up at the bridge Miss Bean, you were a bright shining light that burned out much too soon.  We will miss you and your stories about the ebil monsters stealing the beagles and cheeze and munching on the licorice charger cords.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky  and Hugs from Stinky's Mum and the others here at Stinkums Manor.




There are no words...  I am just so, so sorry.  Hugs and prayers for you Clever.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> This is a post I never expected to put here as I know we all hate seeing new messages in this thread.  :cry:
> 
> Sunday, October 5th, our dear Miss Maia-Annabel crossed over the bridge to join her brothers Solomon, Tommy, and Colin.
> 
> Clever got home from the hospital and noticed Miss Bean was not well, and she met LV at the clinic where they determined that our dear little Butterbean was suffering from acute kidney failure, and that it was likely genetic.  Miss Bean crossed over the bridge surrounded in love and light with two people who cared for her very deeply.
> 
> Clever knew it was too soon to leave the hospital, but felt that the universe knew she needed to get home, even for a short, but sad time.  She is heartbroken for her loss, and asked me to post for her.  She is going back to the hospital today because she is still very sick.
> 
> I'm going to post a quote from the email she sent me yesterday with the sad news.
> 
> " Please say a prayer for Maia-Annabel. I know she is with Sol, Tommy and Colin tonight...it will take me a long time to come to terms with this, if I ever do."
> 
> Please send healing thoughts to Clevercat.
> 
> Play hard up at the bridge Miss Bean, you were a bright shining light that burned out much too soon.  We will miss you and your stories about the ebil monsters stealing the beagles and cheeze and munching on the licorice charger cords.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  and Hugs from Stinky's Mum and the others here at Stinkums Manor.




oh no :cry:....I am so sorry Clever. this is completely unexpected and tragic. we are all here for you. please let us know if you need anything at all.

xo Candice.


----------



## dusty paws

Oh clever. My heart breaks for you. Thinking of you my dear.. I hope you see this soon.


----------



## Lush Life

Oh, not the sweet butterbean! My heart breaks for you CC--I know how precious she was to you, how precious all the residents of Butterbean Towers are to you. Please rest now and regain your health, knowing that we're all united with you in mourning your sweet, feisty girl.  You gave her wonderful life full of love and a peaceful crossing to the Bridge.


----------



## Cindi

:cry:  Oh Clever I am so sad you lost your baby girl.  :cry: I know she had a wonderful life with you and knew she was loved every day. Even days when the monsters got the best of her.  Take care of yourself. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## A88ey_ann

Oh clever I am so very sorry for your loss.  My heart breaks for you.  

Play hard up at the Bridge Miss Bean xxx


----------



## chessmont

I am so sorry, clever...


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm so sorry for your loss Clever my heart goes out to you. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Oh my...Clever...so very sorry to hear...Healing hugs to you


----------



## boxermom

Oh my, I never expected to read this. Miss Bean is playing with her brothers at the Bridge, but she leaves behind so many grieving humans. And her feline family will be missing her too.

Dear clever, I'm so sorry--I have no words for the pain you must be feeling, physical and emotional. Gentle hugs, my sweet friend.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh no. I can't believe what I read. Oh CC I'm so so sorry for this tragic loss. The shock of it must be overwhelming.


----------



## Jasmyn

Oh, this is completely unexpected and tragic. I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you CC... :cry::cry:


----------



## vanilje

I am so so sorry, Clever :cry:


----------



## BittyMonkey

Very sorry.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'm really sorry, Clever.


----------



## Tarhls

My gorgeous boy Slap who was 14 passed away a few days ago quietly while sunbaking. I miss him terribly.


----------



## chessmont

Tarhls said:


> My gorgeous boy Slap who was 14 passed away a few days ago quietly while sunbaking. I miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 2777823



Oh, I am so sorry but what a peaceful, calming way to go.  He picked the time and place.  My condolences Tarhls


----------



## jenny70

Tarhls said:


> My gorgeous boy Slap who was 14 passed away a few days ago quietly while sunbaking. I miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 2777823




Oh Tarhls I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy!


----------



## Tarhls

chessmont said:


> Oh, I am so sorry but what a peaceful, calming way to go.  He picked the time and place.  My condolences Tarhls




Thanks so much Chessmont


----------



## Tarhls

jenny70 said:


> Oh Tarhls I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy!



Thanks Jenny  xx


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for your loss. Such a handsome man. It looks like he had a wonderful life and a peaceful passing  
Play hard up at The Bridge  sweet Slap


----------



## cats n bags

I'm sorry Slap had to cross over the bridge.


----------



## dusty paws

tarhls i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tarhls

Thanks so much Poopsie, cats n bags & dusty paws.  

Slap's brother Tickle is lost without him as am I but he did have a good, long life


----------



## clevercat

Tarhls said:


> My gorgeous boy Slap who was 14 passed away a few days ago quietly while sunbaking. I miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 2777823




Oh I am so sorry - what a beautiful boy. Play hard up at the Bridge, little man...


----------



## clevercat

This is very hard to post.
Lighting a candle for my beautiful, wilful, one-of-a-kind Maia-Annabel.
Nine days on and I am still in shock and nowhere near ready to start mourning her.
From one of the first photos 


To the last photos 




And some of her best moments...
	

		
			
		

		
	









...I can't imagine life without her.
I am thankful I had three years with her and that I was able to be with her as she slipped peacefully over to the Bridge.
I know she is with her brother Solomon, and with all the other inhabitants of BBT who went on before her...I miss her dreadfully.
Love you always, Missy. Always.
Love - Mama.


----------



## jenny70

My heart breaks for you Clever. What a beautiful tribute to her. *hugs*


----------



## leasul2003

Tarhls said:


> My gorgeous boy Slap who was 14 passed away a few days ago quietly while sunbaking. I miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 2777823



What a beautiful boy he was! I'm so sorry for his passing.


----------



## leasul2003

jenny70 said:


> My heart breaks for you Clever. What a beautiful tribute to her. *hugs*



Ditto. I love the photos. It shows her personality.


----------



## dusty paws

(((clever)))


----------



## cats n bags

My favorite pictures of Miss Bean were the ones of her sharing Beagles N Cheeze with you.


----------



## Tarhls

leasul2003 said:


> What a beautiful boy he was! I'm so sorry for his passing.



Thanks leasul2003 xx

Clevercat I am sorry for your loss, such a beautiful cat


----------



## chessmont

{{{clever}}}}  so so sorry.


----------



## leasul2003

Today my sweet "baby" Shelby crossed the bridge at the wise old age of 18. She will be missed forever. I have had her almost my entire adult life and loved her more than I can express.


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> Today my sweet "baby" Shelby crossed the bridge at the wise old age of 18. She will be missed forever. I have had her almost my entire adult life and loved her more than I can express.





Oh Shelby--------such a gorgeous girl. Play hard up at The Bridge, sweetie. you had a wonderful life full of love


----------



## jenny70

leasul2003 said:


> Today my sweet "baby" Shelby crossed the bridge at the wise old age of 18. She will be missed forever. I have had her almost my entire adult life and loved her more than I can express.




She's beautiful. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pixiejenna

leasul2003 said:


> Today my sweet "baby" Shelby crossed the bridge at the wise old age of 18. She will be missed forever. I have had her almost my entire adult life and loved her more than I can express.



I'm sorry for your loss Leasul. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Today my sweet "baby" Shelby crossed the bridge at the wise old age of 18. She will be missed forever. I have had her almost my entire adult life and loved her more than I can express.




Oh leasul...I am so very sorry. I hate to see this thread highlighted with new posts and when I read Shelby had passed...I'm just so sorry. It was always so clear from your posts about her just how much Shelby meant to you. And sadly I know exactly how you will be feeling now. I hope you will be able to take some comfort knowing you gave her the very best life. Shelby knows how much you love her - and in the end, that's what really counts. Sending you big {{{hugs}}}.
Play hard up at the Bridge, sweet girl - don't let Miss Bean lead you into too much mischief...


----------



## Tarhls

leasul2003 said:


> Today my sweet "baby" Shelby crossed the bridge at the wise old age of 18. She will be missed forever. I have had her almost my entire adult life and loved her more than I can express.




So sorry for your loss, she was a gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Today my sweet "baby" Shelby crossed the bridge at the wise old age of 18. She will be missed forever. I have had her almost my entire adult life and loved her more than I can express.



sweet Shelby, I'm so sorry Leasul :cry:


----------



## cats n bags

leasul2003 said:


> Today my sweet "baby" Shelby crossed the bridge at the wise old age of 18. She will be missed forever. I have had her almost my entire adult life and loved her more than I can express.



I am so sorry Shelby left for the bridge.  18 years is a good, long life for a kitty, but never long enough for the people left behind.  Play hard at the bridge Shelby.


----------



## dusty paws

huge hugs leasul - hope shelby is meeting my spooky


----------



## leasul2003

Thanks everyone. There will be a hole in heart. Last night was tough. the first time sleeping without her furry butt wrapped around my head.


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> Thanks everyone. There will be a hole in heart. Last night was tough. the first time sleeping without her furry butt wrapped around my head.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Very sorry.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry leasul


----------



## Wudge

Marley the dog, a sweet natured, intelligent and much loved Labrador cross crossed the bridge last Wednesday. Marley was my boss's dog but I loved him like he was my own. He'd always be there to greet me when I arrived at work and I would play a game of fetch with him every day before I left to come home.
Marley died in a house fire. My boss lost everything but the one thing he's grieving over is Marley. He truly was an incredible dog. I have a tear in my eye writing this.
The last thing I said to him before I left work last Wednesday evening was "I love you Marley."
I miss him. He really managed to instill himself in my heart.


----------



## chessmont

Wudge, how tragic, I'm so sorry for you, Marley, and his owner


----------



## Wudge

Thanks chessmont. He sure was an amazing dog and he's missed enormously.


----------



## poopsie

OMG that is horrible! That is always my greatest fear. Crazy as it seems I always breathe a mental sigh of relief to see that everything is ok when I pull up into the driveway. I really don't know how I would cope knowing a beloved pet had died so tragically. Hugs to you and you boss


----------



## Wudge

poopsie2 said:


> OMG that is horrible! That is always my greatest fear. Crazy as it seems I always breathe a mental sigh of relief to see that everything is ok when I pull up into the driveway. I really don't know how I would cope knowing a beloved pet had died so tragically. Hugs to you and you boss




Thanks poopsie2. Yes, fire is a terror for many people, myself included. I live in the place most likely in the world to burn in a wildfire. I dread summer and breathe a sigh of relief when Autumn arrives.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sorry for both Wudge and your boss, what a horrible way to go play hard at the bridge Marley.

Also just a FYI the ASPCA has a window cling you can get for free to let firefighters know if you have cats/dogs inside.  I put a number two on the cat side so they know we have two cats. Here is the link 
https://www.aspca.org/form/free-pet-safety-pack


----------



## Slc9

Wudge said:


> Marley the dog, a sweet natured, intelligent and much loved Labrador cross crossed the bridge last Wednesday. Marley was my boss's dog but I loved him like he was my own. He'd always be there to greet me when I arrived at work and I would play a game of fetch with him every day before I left to come home.
> Marley died in a house fire. My boss lost everything but the one thing he's grieving over is Marley. He truly was an incredible dog. I have a tear in my eye writing this.
> The last thing I said to him before I left work last Wednesday evening was "I love you Marley."
> I miss him. He really managed to instill himself in my heart.




Omg! So, so sorry. I'm gasping as I'm reading this. I can't even imagine &#128546;


----------



## poopsie

Wudge said:


> Thanks poopsie2. Yes, fire is a terror for many people, myself included. I live in the place most likely in the world to burn in a wildfire. I dread summer and breathe a sigh of relief when Autumn arrives.



Autumn is our worst fire danger. The hot dry winds are with us right now. The first time we had to evacuate from a wildfire I didn't have enough carriers for all the cats. My next purchase was the biggest carrier I could fit in my car. Thankfully we haven't had to use it, but at least now I am prepared.


----------



## Wudge

pixiejenna said:


> I'm sorry for both Wudge and your boss, what a horrible way to go play hard at the bridge Marley.
> 
> Also just a FYI the ASPCA has a window cling you can get for free to let firefighters know if you have cats/dogs inside.  I put a number two on the cat side so they know we have two cats. Here is the link
> https://www.aspca.org/form/free-pet-safety-pack



What a fantastic idea! Thanks for the link pixiejenna.


----------



## Wudge

Slc9 said:


> Omg! So, so sorry. I'm gasping as I'm reading this. I can't even imagine &#128546;





poopsie2 said:


> Autumn is our worst fire danger. The hot dry winds are with us right now. The first time we had to evacuate from a wildfire I didn't have enough carriers for all the cats. My next purchase was the biggest carrier I could fit in my car. Thankfully we haven't had to use it, but at least now I am prepared.




Thank you all for your kind words. Our pets are so very precious and we have such a short time with them. My 3 dogs have been getting lots of extra cuddles this week.


----------



## hermes_lemming

May I ask a silly question? Why is it called the rainbow bridge?


----------



## cats n bags

hermes_lemming said:


> May I ask a silly question? Why is it called the rainbow bridge?




https://rainbowsbridge.com/poem.htm


----------



## hermes_lemming

cats n bags said:


> https://rainbowsbridge.com/poem.htm



This almost made me cry. Thank you.


----------



## chessmont

hermes_lemming said:


> This almost made me cry. Thank you.



I know- I cannot read it.  Did it once and that was enough.


----------



## mp4

Wudge said:


> Marley the dog, a sweet natured, intelligent and much loved Labrador cross crossed the bridge last Wednesday. Marley was my boss's dog but I loved him like he was my own. He'd always be there to greet me when I arrived at work and I would play a game of fetch with him every day before I left to come home.
> Marley died in a house fire. My boss lost everything but the one thing he's grieving over is Marley. He truly was an incredible dog. I have a tear in my eye writing this.
> The last thing I said to him before I left work last Wednesday evening was "I love you Marley."
> I miss him. He really managed to instill himself in my heart.



So sorry for your loss *wudge*.  I'm glad your last memory is telling him you loved him.

Living in an area prone to fire, the fear of a fire harming my beloved dogs was very real.  My heart goes out to your boss.

We had an ASPCA sticker on our window just in case there was something someone could do.  As with fire, some times there is nothing anyone can do, but having the sticker helped us feel like we did what we could.


----------



## clevercat

Lighting a candle for the sweetest little old guy - my Basil, who went to the Bridge a week ago today.






I was so used to his constant chatter - the house is just so quiet without him. Basil and I had a little over two years together - he came to me at 17 years old, when his previous owner complained of his constant howling. Basil never howled once here. He was happy and content and had an army of feline admirers...
I know Missy was waiting for him as he crossed and I know Bazzie is running around (probably pinching the other cats snacks) healthy and young again.
Love you, Baz - for always.


----------



## poopsie

Basil!Basil!Basil!

He was a lucky little cougar and greatly loved by his Momma and tPF aunties


----------



## Tarhls

Such a cutie. Hugs Clevercat x


----------



## BittyMonkey

Hugs, clevercat.


----------



## lilpursekitty

My baby went to the bridge yesterday and I can't stop crying.  She was my cat for 13.5 years.  I adopted her from the humane society when she was already an adult.  She started having health problems in October, but seemed resilient until the very end.  She was diagnosed with lymphoma and we knew we had to let her go - she was already so sick and we didn't even realize it until the end.  The vets her helped her to pass on were so considerate and so gentle.  It was a very peaceful process.  

All day I've been waiting for her to jump on my lap, rub on my leg, beg for treats, follow me around the apartment.  She was my shadow.  Sometimes she drove me nuts, being so clingy, but I already miss it so much.  Part of me keeps thinking that I'll get a call from the vet to come pick my kitty up again.  

I'm not very active on the forum, but I knew that people here would understand.  I know that, with time, I'll be able to celebrate happy times with her as well as reflect on the sad ones.  Right now, though, things just seem so sad and empty without her.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you lil. i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cats n bags

lilpursekitty said:


> My baby went to the bridge yesterday and I can't stop crying.  She was my cat for 13.5 years.  I adopted her from the humane society when she was already an adult.  She started having health problems in October, but seemed resilient until the very end.  She was diagnosed with lymphoma and we knew we had to let her go - she was already so sick and we didn't even realize it until the end.  The vets her helped her to pass on were so considerate and so gentle.  It was a very peaceful process.
> 
> All day I've been waiting for her to jump on my lap, rub on my leg, beg for treats, follow me around the apartment.  She was my shadow.  Sometimes she drove me nuts, being so clingy, but I already miss it so much.  Part of me keeps thinking that I'll get a call from the vet to come pick my kitty up again.
> 
> I'm not very active on the forum, but I knew that people here would understand.  I know that, with time, I'll be able to celebrate happy times with her as well as reflect on the sad ones.  Right now, though, things just seem so sad and empty without her.



I am so sorry.


----------



## lilpursekitty

cats n bags said:


> I am so sorry.


Thank you for your condolences


----------



## lilpursekitty

dusty paws said:


> thinking of you lil. i'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## chessmont

I am so sorry for your huge loss...


----------



## jenny70

lilpursekitty said:


> My baby went to the bridge yesterday and I can't stop crying.  She was my cat for 13.5 years.  I adopted her from the humane society when she was already an adult.  She started having health problems in October, but seemed resilient until the very end.  She was diagnosed with lymphoma and we knew we had to let her go - she was already so sick and we didn't even realize it until the end.  The vets her helped her to pass on were so considerate and so gentle.  It was a very peaceful process.
> 
> All day I've been waiting for her to jump on my lap, rub on my leg, beg for treats, follow me around the apartment.  She was my shadow.  Sometimes she drove me nuts, being so clingy, but I already miss it so much.  Part of me keeps thinking that I'll get a call from the vet to come pick my kitty up again.
> 
> I'm not very active on the forum, but I knew that people here would understand.  I know that, with time, I'll be able to celebrate happy times with her as well as reflect on the sad ones.  Right now, though, things just seem so sad and empty without her.




So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## poopsie

lilpursekitty said:


> My baby went to the bridge yesterday and I can't stop crying.  She was my cat for 13.5 years.  I adopted her from the humane society when she was already an adult.  She started having health problems in October, but seemed resilient until the very end.  She was diagnosed with lymphoma and we knew we had to let her go - she was already so sick and we didn't even realize it until the end.  The vets her helped her to pass on were so considerate and so gentle.  It was a very peaceful process.
> 
> All day I've been waiting for her to jump on my lap, rub on my leg, beg for treats, follow me around the apartment.  She was my shadow.  Sometimes she drove me nuts, being so clingy, but I already miss it so much.  Part of me keeps thinking that I'll get a call from the vet to come pick my kitty up again.
> 
> I'm not very active on the forum, but I knew that people here would understand.  I know that, with time, I'll be able to celebrate happy times with her as well as reflect on the sad ones.  Right now, though, things just seem so sad and empty without her.



On I am so very sorry. The hole they leave behind in your heart and life is huge. :cry:What was her name?


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. Unfortunately I know exactly how you feel. ((((HUGS))))






lilpursekitty said:


> My baby went to the bridge yesterday and I can't stop crying.  She was my cat for 13.5 years.  I adopted her from the humane society when she was already an adult.  She started having health problems in October, but seemed resilient until the very end.  She was diagnosed with lymphoma and we knew we had to let her go - she was already so sick and we didn't even realize it until the end.  The vets her helped her to pass on were so considerate and so gentle.  It was a very peaceful process.
> 
> All day I've been waiting for her to jump on my lap, rub on my leg, beg for treats, follow me around the apartment.  She was my shadow.  Sometimes she drove me nuts, being so clingy, but I already miss it so much.  Part of me keeps thinking that I'll get a call from the vet to come pick my kitty up again.
> 
> I'm not very active on the forum, but I knew that people here would understand.  I know that, with time, I'll be able to celebrate happy times with her as well as reflect on the sad ones.  Right now, though, things just seem so sad and empty without her.


----------



## Jasmyn

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lilpursekitty

Jasmyn said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss.


I'm sorry, I keep messing up the multi quote, but thank you all so much for your condolences.  They do leave a hole in your heart.


----------



## BittyMonkey

It's always the things you don't expect that makes you feel awful all over again. 

A vet I previously used keeps sending me appointment cards for my little man, in spite of my emails to take us off their list  Finally I called and said, "can you NOT send me appointment reminders for my dead dog?!"


----------



## oogiewoogie

We lost our gentle giant yesterday.. my heart feels so heavy.  RIP- you'll be missed big guy :cry:


----------



## jenny70

oogiewoogie said:


> We lost our gentle giant yesterday.. my heart feels so heavy.  RIP- you'll be missed big guy :cry:




Aww, what a beautiful dog!  So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## oogiewoogie

jenny70 said:


> Aww, what a beautiful dog!  So very sorry for your loss.




Thank you


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry for your loss oogiewoogie


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry for your loss  






oogiewoogie said:


> We lost our gentle giant yesterday.. my heart feels so heavy.  RIP- you'll be missed big guy :cry:


----------



## BittyMonkey

So pretty. I'm sorry.


----------



## ScottyGal

oogiewoogie said:


> We lost our gentle giant yesterday.. my heart feels so heavy.  RIP- you'll be missed big guy :cry:



Sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## lilpursekitty

oogiewoogie said:


> We lost our gentle giant yesterday.. my heart feels so heavy.  RIP- you'll be missed big guy :cry:


What a beautiful dog. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## shalomjude

oogiewoogie said:


> We lost our gentle giant yesterday.. my heart feels so heavy.  RIP- you'll be missed big guy :cry:



So So sorry for your loss


----------



## shalomjude

BittyMonkey said:


> It's always the things you don't expect that makes you feel awful all over again.
> 
> A vet I previously used keeps sending me appointment cards for my little man, in spite of my emails to take us off their list  Finally I called and said, "can you NOT send me appointment reminders for my dead dog?!"



I know it is so hard as our old vet did this too  today was my first birthday without Jude in 15 years just so sad.


----------



## mp4

shalomjude said:


> I know it is so hard as our old vet did this too  today was my first birthday without Jude in 15 years just so sad.



So sorry *shalomjude*{{{{hugs}}}}}.  I still had Milo on my bday even though it was touch and go whether we would need to let him go on or before my bday.  He was there and sang to me one last time.  He was gone a week later.  I wish I could help you feel less sad....

DH and I are so very sad to spend our first holidays without Milo and Bella.  We finally dragged ourselves out to get a tree yesterday.  I'm dreading everything.

*oogiewoogie*, so sorry for you loss....


----------



## Cooshcouture

oogiewoogie said:


> We lost our gentle giant yesterday.. my heart feels so heavy.  RIP- you'll be missed big guy :cry:


So sorry for your loss. You will see him again in your dream. I saw my girl in my dream and she feel so real . It was a wonderful feeling . This will happen to you too.


----------



## A88ey_ann

oogiewoogie said:


> We lost our gentle giant yesterday.. my heart feels so heavy.  RIP- you'll be missed big guy :cry:



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## A88ey_ann

mp4 said:


> So sorry *shalomjude*{{{{hugs}}}}}.  I still had Milo on my bday even though it was touch and go whether we would need to let him go on or before my bday.  He was there and sang to me one last time.  He was gone a week later.  I wish I could help you feel less sad....
> 
> DH and I are so very sad to spend our first holidays without Milo and Bella.  We finally dragged ourselves out to get a tree yesterday.  I'm dreading everything.
> 
> *oogiewoogie*, so sorry for you loss....



to you dear mp4.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## mp4

A88ey_ann said:


> to you dear mp4.  Thinking of you xxx



Thanks *A88ey*


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> So sorry *shalomjude*{{{{hugs}}}}}.  I still had Milo on my bday even though it was touch and go whether we would need to let him go on or before my bday.  He was there and sang to me one last time.  He was gone a week later.  I wish I could help you feel less sad....
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I are so very sad to spend our first holidays without Milo and Bella.  We finally dragged ourselves out to get a tree yesterday.  I'm dreading everything.
> 
> 
> 
> *oogiewoogie*, so sorry for you loss....




Sending you a big hug, mp4. I completely understand how you feel. I am coming up to the first anniversary of Tommy's death and the second of Solomon's. It hurts, I know. Sometimes it's unbearable, even now.


----------



## clevercat

Lighting a candle this evening for my beautiful Solomon Seal, who died two years ago tonight, just short of eight months old. His is a loss I don't believe I will ever come to terms with. We were so close and I still miss him terribly. Love you always, Solly. More than the world, little man.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Lighting a candle this evening for my beautiful Solomon Seal, who died two years ago tonight, just short of eight months old. His is a loss I don't believe I will ever come to terms with. We were so close and I still miss him terribly. Love you always, Solly. More than the world, little man.
> View attachment 2845596


----------



## dusty paws

lots of love clever.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Lighting a candle this evening for my beautiful Solomon Seal, who died two years ago tonight, just short of eight months old. His is a loss I don't believe I will ever come to terms with. We were so close and I still miss him terribly. Love you always, Solly. More than the world, little man.
> View attachment 2845596




Lots of love to you and Solly


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Lighting a candle this evening for my beautiful Solomon Seal, who died two years ago tonight, just short of eight months old. His is a loss I don't believe I will ever come to terms with. We were so close and I still miss him terribly. Love you always, Solly. More than the world, little man.
> View attachment 2845596




Hugs for you Clever.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Lighting a candle this evening for my beautiful Solomon Seal, who died two years ago tonight, just short of eight months old. His is a loss I don't believe I will ever come to terms with. We were so close and I still miss him terribly. Love you always, Solly. More than the world, little man.
> View attachment 2845596


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Lighting a candle this evening for my beautiful Solomon Seal, who died two years ago tonight, just short of eight months old. His is a loss I don't believe I will ever come to terms with. We were so close and I still miss him terribly. Love you always, Solly. More than the world, little man.
> View attachment 2845596



{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}} *Clever*!  I hope you feel him near you sometimes.  Many of us know exactly how you feel....


----------



## boxermom

We all miss Solly!

R.I.P. to my grand dog, Chelsey, who died today during surgery. She was my son and dil's dog, age 9, and the sweetest hound you'd ever meet. She wasn't sick beforehand but an emergency came on quickly for the vet to operate on New Year's Day to try and save her (internal bleeding). We'll miss her.


----------



## chessmont

boxermom said:


> We all miss Solly!
> 
> R.I.P. to my grand dog, Chelsey, who died today during surgery. She was my son and dil's dog, age 9, and the sweetest hound you'd ever meet. She wasn't sick beforehand but an emergency came on quickly for the vet to operate on New Year's Day to try and save her (internal bleeding). We'll miss her.



Oh, I'm so sorry about your grand-dog.  It's harder when it is a total shock


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> We all miss Solly!
> 
> R.I.P. to my grand dog, Chelsey, who died today during surgery. She was my son and dil's dog, age 9, and the sweetest hound you'd ever meet. She wasn't sick beforehand but an emergency came on quickly for the vet to operate on New Year's Day to try and save her (internal bleeding). We'll miss her.




Oh boxermom so sorry to hear about Chelsey. *hugs*


----------



## luvprada

boxermom said:


> We all miss Solly!
> 
> R.I.P. to my grand dog, Chelsey, who died today during surgery. She was my son and dil's dog, age 9, and the sweetest hound you'd ever meet. She wasn't sick beforehand but an emergency came on quickly for the vet to operate on New Year's Day to try and save her (internal bleeding). We'll miss her.



I am so terribly sorry for your loss


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> We all miss Solly!
> 
> R.I.P. to my grand dog, Chelsey, who died today during surgery. She was my son and dil's dog, age 9, and the sweetest hound you'd ever meet. She wasn't sick beforehand but an emergency came on quickly for the vet to operate on New Year's Day to try and save her (internal bleeding). We'll miss her.




Sending you and your family big hugs today, boxermom. Play hard up at the Bridge, sweet Chelsey. You are loved.


----------



## A88ey_ann

boxermom said:


> We all miss Solly!
> 
> R.I.P. to my grand dog, Chelsey, who died today during surgery. She was my son and dil's dog, age 9, and the sweetest hound you'd ever meet. She wasn't sick beforehand but an emergency came on quickly for the vet to operate on New Year's Day to try and save her (internal bleeding). We'll miss her.


I am so sorry for your loss boxermom  Play hard up at the Bridge Chelsey xx


----------



## A88ey_ann

clevercat said:


> Lighting a candle this evening for my beautiful Solomon Seal, who died two years ago tonight, just short of eight months old. His is a loss I don't believe I will ever come to terms with. We were so close and I still miss him terribly. Love you always, Solly. More than the world, little man.
> View attachment 2845596


 clever


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry.  :cry:





boxermom said:


> We all miss Solly!
> 
> R.I.P. to my grand dog, Chelsey, who died today during surgery. She was my son and dil's dog, age 9, and the sweetest hound you'd ever meet. She wasn't sick beforehand but an emergency came on quickly for the vet to operate on New Year's Day to try and save her (internal bleeding). We'll miss her.


----------



## mp4

boxermom said:


> We all miss Solly!
> 
> R.I.P. to my grand dog, Chelsey, who died today during surgery. She was my son and dil's dog, age 9, and the sweetest hound you'd ever meet. She wasn't sick beforehand but an emergency came on quickly for the vet to operate on New Year's Day to try and save her (internal bleeding). We'll miss her.



I am soooo sorry for your loss *boxermom*.  Play hard at the bridge Chelsey!


----------



## clevercat

One year ago this morning, I had to let Tommy go to the Bridge. Lighting a candle for him today - he is in my thoughts every single day.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> One year ago this morning, I had to let Tommy go to the Bridge. Lighting a candle for him today - he is in my thoughts every single day.
> View attachment 2849853




Hugs Clever..


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> One year ago this morning, I had to let Tommy go to the Bridge. Lighting a candle for him today - he is in my thoughts every single day.
> View attachment 2849853


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> One year ago this morning, I had to let Tommy go to the Bridge. Lighting a candle for him today - he is in my thoughts every single day.
> View attachment 2849853



Hugs for you, clever. You've had so many losses.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## luvprada

I am so sorry clever cat for your loss. He was lucky to be loved so much.


----------



## pixiejenna

boxermom said:


> We all miss Solly!
> 
> R.I.P. to my grand dog, Chelsey, who died today during surgery. She was my son and dil's dog, age 9, and the sweetest hound you'd ever meet. She wasn't sick beforehand but an emergency came on quickly for the vet to operate on New Year's Day to try and save her (internal bleeding). We'll miss her.



I'm sorry for your loss *hugs*
what a tough way to start the year off.






clevercat said:


> One year ago this morning, I had to let Tommy go to the Bridge. Lighting a candle for him today - he is in my thoughts every single day.
> View attachment 2849853



I'm sorry for your loss Clever even as time goes by they are always in our hearts.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> One year ago this morning, I had to let Tommy go to the Bridge. Lighting a candle for him today - he is in my thoughts every single day.
> View attachment 2849853




Poor huerito. He was so loved.


----------



## inspiredgem

On Christmas Eve I lost my little Lana.  She was only 4 1/2 years old and I am still in shock.  She was perfectly fine on Saturday and then I noticed her acting strangely Sunday morning - not distressed but just odd.  I took her to the emergency vet as a precaution and he couldn't find anything wrong with her.  He thought something scared her and that she would be fine shortly.  Monday morning she was worse so I took her to the vet.  She agreed that Lana wasn't feeling well and ran blood work to rule out pancreatitis.  I told her I thought Lana was walking differently and she said it was most likely because she was uncomfortable so she gave her an injection for pain.  On Tuesday morning she called to tell me her blood work was completely normal and referred me to a neurologist.  We were able to get an appointment for later that day and the neurologist couldn't find anything wrong so she suggested a urinalysis and an abdominal ultrasound.  The ultrasound was completely normal so she repeated the neurological exam and then found that Lana had a slight nystagmus and suggested an MRI and a spinal tap to determine the cause.  We brought her in the next morning for the tests.  The MRI revealed a lot of inflammation around Lana's brain but no tumor.  The spinal tap would determine if she had a bacterial or fungal infection or possible lymphoma so we would know how to best treat her to get the inflammation down.  She told me that the next couple of days would be challenging but she was young and otherwise healthy so she was hopeful.  She came out a few minutes later and told me that Lana had woken up from the anesthesia and that we could see her shortly.  She came back a few minutes later and brought us into her office.  I knew from the look on her face that Lana didn't make it.  She said Lana had passed away just minutes after she had awakened from the anesthesia.   In the span of 72 hours she went from perfectly healthy to this.  I know it's wrong but I feel like I missed something I should have seen earlier or that I could have done more.  I am just so devastated and miss her so much.


----------



## jenny70

inspiredgem said:


> On Christmas Eve I lost my little Lana.  She was only 4 1/2 years old and I am still in shock.  She was perfectly fine on Saturday and then I noticed her acting strangely Sunday morning - not distressed but just odd.  I took her to the emergency vet as a precaution and he couldn't find anything wrong with her.  He thought something scared her and that she would be fine shortly.  Monday morning she was worse so I took her to the vet.  She agreed that Lana wasn't feeling well and ran blood work to rule out pancreatitis.  I told her I thought Lana was walking differently and she said it was most likely because she was uncomfortable so she gave her an injection for pain.  On Tuesday morning she called to tell me her blood work was completely normal and referred me to a neurologist.  We were able to get an appointment for later that day and the neurologist couldn't find anything wrong so she suggested a urinalysis and an abdominal ultrasound.  The ultrasound was completely normal so she repeated the neurological exam and then found that Lana had a slight nystagmus and suggested an MRI and a spinal tap to determine the cause.  We brought her in the next morning for the tests.  The MRI revealed a lot of inflammation around Lana's brain but no tumor.  The spinal tap would determine if she had a bacterial or fungal infection or possible lymphoma so we would know how to best treat her to get the inflammation down.  She told me that the next couple of days would be challenging but she was young and otherwise healthy so she was hopeful.  She came out a few minutes later and told me that Lana had woken up from the anesthesia and that we could see her shortly.  She came back a few minutes later and brought us into her office.  I knew from the look on her face that Lana didn't make it.  She said Lana had passed away just minutes after she had awakened from the anesthesia.   In the span of 72 hours she went from perfectly healthy to this.  I know it's wrong but I feel like I missed something I should have seen earlier or that I could have done more.  I am just so devastated and miss her so much.




I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your beautiful Lana. *hugs*


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> On Christmas Eve I lost my little Lana.  She was only 4 1/2 years old and I am still in shock.  She was perfectly fine on Saturday and then I noticed her acting strangely Sunday morning - not distressed but just odd.  I took her to the emergency vet as a precaution and he couldn't find anything wrong with her.  He thought something scared her and that she would be fine shortly.  Monday morning she was worse so I took her to the vet.  She agreed that Lana wasn't feeling well and ran blood work to rule out pancreatitis.  I told her I thought Lana was walking differently and she said it was most likely because she was uncomfortable so she gave her an injection for pain.  On Tuesday morning she called to tell me her blood work was completely normal and referred me to a neurologist.  We were able to get an appointment for later that day and the neurologist couldn't find anything wrong so she suggested a urinalysis and an abdominal ultrasound.  The ultrasound was completely normal so she repeated the neurological exam and then found that Lana had a slight nystagmus and suggested an MRI and a spinal tap to determine the cause.  We brought her in the next morning for the tests.  The MRI revealed a lot of inflammation around Lana's brain but no tumor.  The spinal tap would determine if she had a bacterial or fungal infection or possible lymphoma so we would know how to best treat her to get the inflammation down.  She told me that the next couple of days would be challenging but she was young and otherwise healthy so she was hopeful.  She came out a few minutes later and told me that Lana had woken up from the anesthesia and that we could see her shortly.  She came back a few minutes later and brought us into her office.  I knew from the look on her face that Lana didn't make it.  She said Lana had passed away just minutes after she had awakened from the anesthesia.   In the span of 72 hours she went from perfectly healthy to this.  I know it's wrong but I feel like I missed something I should have seen earlier or that I could have done more.  I am just so devastated and miss her so much.




Oh inspiredgem I am shocked to read this and so very sorry for such a tragic loss. I think it's natural, when the passing is so sudden and unexpected, to second guess every decision and look for ways to blame ourselves. Please know this was not your fault, could not have been prevented. I am devastated for you. Sending you hugs and sympathy. Lana, play hard up at the Bridge - look out for Missy, she'll make a great playmate for you.
RIP little girl.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I really really was dreading having to post here, but unfortunately my beloved Pomeranian Judy died peacefully 2 weeks ago at almost 14 years old &#128148; :cry: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hugs to everyone else who is grieving for their furbabies


----------



## cats n bags

inspiredgem said:


> On Christmas Eve I lost my little Lana.  She was only 4 1/2 years old and I am still in shock.  She was perfectly fine on Saturday and then I noticed her acting strangely Sunday morning - not distressed but just odd.  I took her to the emergency vet as a precaution and he couldn't find anything wrong with her.  He thought something scared her and that she would be fine shortly.  Monday morning she was worse so I took her to the vet.  She agreed that Lana wasn't feeling well and ran blood work to rule out pancreatitis.  I told her I thought Lana was walking differently and she said it was most likely because she was uncomfortable so she gave her an injection for pain.  On Tuesday morning she called to tell me her blood work was completely normal and referred me to a neurologist.  We were able to get an appointment for later that day and the neurologist couldn't find anything wrong so she suggested a urinalysis and an abdominal ultrasound.  The ultrasound was completely normal so she repeated the neurological exam and then found that Lana had a slight nystagmus and suggested an MRI and a spinal tap to determine the cause.  We brought her in the next morning for the tests.  The MRI revealed a lot of inflammation around Lana's brain but no tumor.  The spinal tap would determine if she had a bacterial or fungal infection or possible lymphoma so we would know how to best treat her to get the inflammation down.  She told me that the next couple of days would be challenging but she was young and otherwise healthy so she was hopeful.  She came out a few minutes later and told me that Lana had woken up from the anesthesia and that we could see her shortly.  She came back a few minutes later and brought us into her office.  I knew from the look on her face that Lana didn't make it.  She said Lana had passed away just minutes after she had awakened from the anesthesia.   In the span of 72 hours she went from perfectly healthy to this.  I know it's wrong but I feel like I missed something I should have seen earlier or that I could have done more.  I am just so devastated and miss her so much.



I am so sorry about Lana.  You did everything you could and it sounds like the vets did too.  Sometimes there are just no answers, just lots of tears.  Play hard at the bridge Lana.


----------



## jenny70

wee drop o bush said:


> I really really was dreading having to post here, but unfortunately my beloved Pomeranian Judy died peacefully 2 weeks ago at almost 14 years old &#128148; :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850968
> 
> Hugs to everyone else who is grieving for their furbabies




So very sorry for the loss of your Judy. *hugs*


----------



## chessmont

oh jenny how shocking for you, I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## chessmont

wee drop o bush said:


> I really really was dreading having to post here, but unfortunately my beloved Pomeranian Judy died peacefully 2 weeks ago at almost 14 years old &#128148; :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850968
> 
> Hugs to everyone else who is grieving for their furbabies



I'm sorry, wee drop


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks for the kind words and I am so sorry for the loss of all your furbabies &#128148;
It's like I've lost a part of myself when Judy died and I'm never getting that back again :cry:


----------



## boxermom

wee drop o bush said:


> I really really was dreading having to post here, but unfortunately my beloved Pomeranian Judy died peacefully 2 weeks ago at almost 14 years old &#128148; :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850968
> 
> Hugs to everyone else who is grieving for their furbabies



I'm so sorry. She's beautiful and I'll bet she brought a lot of joy to your life.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Judy did, she died just before Christmas and today is the first day since that has everything back to normal. I really miss her&#128148;


----------



## poopsie

wee drop o bush said:


> Judy did, she died just before Christmas and today is the first day since that has everything back to normal. I really miss her&#128148;


----------



## clevercat

wee drop o bush said:


> Judy did, she died just before Christmas and today is the first day since that has everything back to normal. I really miss her&#128148;




Sending you a {{{hug}}}. What a beautiful girl. Play hard up at the Bridge, little one.


----------



## poopsie

inspiredgem said:


> On Christmas Eve I lost my little Lana.  She was only 4 1/2 years old and I am still in shock.  She was perfectly fine on Saturday and then I noticed her acting strangely Sunday morning - not distressed but just odd.  I took her to the emergency vet as a precaution and he couldn't find anything wrong with her.  He thought something scared her and that she would be fine shortly.  Monday morning she was worse so I took her to the vet.  She agreed that Lana wasn't feeling well and ran blood work to rule out pancreatitis.  I told her I thought Lana was walking differently and she said it was most likely because she was uncomfortable so she gave her an injection for pain.  On Tuesday morning she called to tell me her blood work was completely normal and referred me to a neurologist.  We were able to get an appointment for later that day and the neurologist couldn't find anything wrong so she suggested a urinalysis and an abdominal ultrasound.  The ultrasound was completely normal so she repeated the neurological exam and then found that Lana had a slight nystagmus and suggested an MRI and a spinal tap to determine the cause.  We brought her in the next morning for the tests.  The MRI revealed a lot of inflammation around Lana's brain but no tumor.  The spinal tap would determine if she had a bacterial or fungal infection or possible lymphoma so we would know how to best treat her to get the inflammation down.  She told me that the next couple of days would be challenging but she was young and otherwise healthy so she was hopeful.  She came out a few minutes later and told me that Lana had woken up from the anesthesia and that we could see her shortly.  She came back a few minutes later and brought us into her office.  I knew from the look on her face that Lana didn't make it.  She said Lana had passed away just minutes after she had awakened from the anesthesia.   In the span of 72 hours she went from perfectly healthy to this.  I know it's wrong but I feel like I missed something I should have seen earlier or that I could have done more.  I am just so devastated and miss her so much.




I am so sorry. I honestly don't know which is worse...........losing a furbaby quickly with no time to prepare emotionally or watching them decline. They both suck truth be told. You did everything you could. Cats are so good at hiding symptoms.


----------



## luvprada

wee drop o bush said:


> Judy did, she died just before Christmas and today is the first day since that has everything back to normal. I really miss her&#128148;



I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## luvprada

inspiredgem said:


> On Christmas Eve I lost my little Lana.  She was only 4 1/2 years old and I am still in shock.  She was perfectly fine on Saturday and then I noticed her acting strangely Sunday morning - not distressed but just odd.  I took her to the emergency vet as a precaution and he couldn't find anything wrong with her.  He thought something scared her and that she would be fine shortly.  Monday morning she was worse so I took her to the vet.  She agreed that Lana wasn't feeling well and ran blood work to rule out pancreatitis.  I told her I thought Lana was walking differently and she said it was most likely because she was uncomfortable so she gave her an injection for pain.  On Tuesday morning she called to tell me her blood work was completely normal and referred me to a neurologist.  We were able to get an appointment for later that day and the neurologist couldn't find anything wrong so she suggested a urinalysis and an abdominal ultrasound.  The ultrasound was completely normal so she repeated the neurological exam and then found that Lana had a slight nystagmus and suggested an MRI and a spinal tap to determine the cause.  We brought her in the next morning for the tests.  The MRI revealed a lot of inflammation around Lana's brain but no tumor.  The spinal tap would determine if she had a bacterial or fungal infection or possible lymphoma so we would know how to best treat her to get the inflammation down.  She told me that the next couple of days would be challenging but she was young and otherwise healthy so she was hopeful.  She came out a few minutes later and told me that Lana had woken up from the anesthesia and that we could see her shortly.  She came back a few minutes later and brought us into her office.  I knew from the look on her face that Lana didn't make it.  She said Lana had passed away just minutes after she had awakened from the anesthesia.   In the span of 72 hours she went from perfectly healthy to this.  I know it's wrong but I feel like I missed something I should have seen earlier or that I could have done more.  I am just so devastated and miss her so much.



You did everything possible as quick as possible. Please don't torment your self about it. Animals hide symptoms.  I have felt this way also but when I look back after the pain is no longer fresh, I  realized I did the best I could to make sure my loved ones had the best care possible. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## inspiredgem

wee drop o bush said:


> I really really was dreading having to post here, but unfortunately my beloved Pomeranian Judy died peacefully 2 weeks ago at almost 14 years old &#128148; :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850968
> 
> Hugs to everyone else who is grieving for their furbabies



I'm so sorry about Judy.  :cry:  She was beautiful and she was obviously very loved by you.


----------



## inspiredgem

jenny70 said:


> I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your beautiful Lana. *hugs*





clevercat said:


> Oh inspiredgem I am shocked to read this and so very sorry for such a tragic loss. I think it's natural, when the passing is so sudden and unexpected, to second guess every decision and look for ways to blame ourselves. Please know this was not your fault, could not have been prevented. I am devastated for you. Sending you hugs and sympathy. Lana, play hard up at the Bridge -* look out for Missy, she'll make a great playmate for you.*
> RIP little girl.


That made me smile and cry at the same time.  I was so shocked when I had read about Missy. :cry:  I do hope they manage to find one another - I'm sure their antics will keep all the others entertained.



cats n bags said:


> I am so sorry about Lana.  You did everything you could and it sounds like the vets did too.  Sometimes there are just no answers, just lots of tears.  Play hard at the bridge Lana.





poopsie2 said:


> I am so sorry. I honestly don't know which is worse...........losing a furbaby quickly with no time to prepare emotionally or watching them decline. They both suck truth be told. You did everything you could. Cats are so good at hiding symptoms.





luvprada said:


> You did everything possible as quick as possible. Please don't torment your self about it. Animals hide symptoms.  I have felt this way also but when I look back after the pain is no longer fresh, I  realized I did the best I could to make sure my loved ones had the best care possible. Please take care of yourself.



Thank you all for your comfort and support.  I know you've all suffered losses in the past so your comments are especially touching and have helped me tremendously.  

Thankfully my other cat Maxine seems to be doing well but is more outgoing and affectionate than normal.  I've put a hot water bottle in her bed so she will have something warm to lay with.  That seems to make her happy.  The dog on the other hand, is missing her tremendously.  They used to play together all the time.  I sometimes thought that Lana was more dog than cat.  Lucy has been trying to play with Max - who understandably wants no part of it.


----------



## mp4

inspiredgem said:


> That made me smile and cry at the same time.  I was so shocked when I had read about Missy. :cry:  I do hope they manage to find one another - I'm sure their antics will keep all the others entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your comfort and support.  I know you've all suffered losses in the past so your comments are especially touching and have helped me tremendously.
> 
> Thankfully my other cat Maxine seems to be doing well but is more outgoing and affectionate than normal.  I've put a hot water bottle in her bed so she will have something warm to lay with.  That seems to make her happy.  The dog on the other hand, is missing her tremendously.  They used to play together all the time.  I sometimes thought that Lana was more dog than cat.  Lucy has been trying to play with Max - who understandably wants no part of it.




I'm so sorry for your loss dear...  What a terrible shock...  You did everything you could for Lana.  {{{{hugs}}}}}. Play hard at the bridge Lana!!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

mp4 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss dear...  What a terrible shock...  You did everything you could for Lana.  {{{{hugs}}}}}. Play hard at the bridge Lana!!!!



Thank you for the kind words mp4


----------



## forever.elise

Today my 10 year old Beagle mix died. His name was Louis. When I was 18 I rescued him from the mall when a family dumped him at a bus stop and left. 

I named him Louis in order to initially hide him from my parents; I put him in my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (he was just a puppy) and we spent 10 Christmases together. He became part of our family and was just so cute. 

He truly had a heart and soul, and had very expressive eyes. 

He died in his sleep and is no longer in pain. I'm really sad today and keep looking at pictures of him. I'll share some with all of you. RIP Louis.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry, forever.elise


----------



## forever.elise

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry, forever.elise




Thank you&#128546;


----------



## SummerMango

I am so sorry for your loss&#128560;


----------



## forever.elise

SummerMango said:


> I am so sorry for your loss&#128560;




Thank you&#128062;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

forever.elise said:


> Today my 10 year old Beagle mix died. His name was Louis. When I was 18 I rescued him from the mall when a family dumped him at a bus stop and left.
> 
> I named him Louis in order to initially hide him from my parents; I put him in my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (he was just a puppy) and we spent 10 Christmases together. He became part of our family and was just so cute.
> 
> He truly had a heart and soul, and had very expressive eyes.
> 
> He died in his sleep and is no longer in pain. I'm really sad today and keep looking at pictures of him. I'll share some with all of you. RIP Louis.
> 
> View attachment 2864972
> 
> View attachment 2864973
> 
> View attachment 2864974
> 
> View attachment 2864975
> 
> View attachment 2864976



 So sorry for your loss. One of the hardest things is losing a pet - they are a member of the family. 

Think of all the wonderful memories you made together, and the fact that you saved him from an uncertain  future


----------



## jenny70

forever.elise said:


> Today my 10 year old Beagle mix died. His name was Louis. When I was 18 I rescued him from the mall when a family dumped him at a bus stop and left.
> 
> I named him Louis in order to initially hide him from my parents; I put him in my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (he was just a puppy) and we spent 10 Christmases together. He became part of our family and was just so cute.
> 
> He truly had a heart and soul, and had very expressive eyes.
> 
> He died in his sleep and is no longer in pain. I'm really sad today and keep looking at pictures of him. I'll share some with all of you. RIP Louis.
> 
> View attachment 2864972
> 
> View attachment 2864973
> 
> View attachment 2864974
> 
> View attachment 2864975
> 
> View attachment 2864976




What a sweet little face. I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## forever.elise

_Lee said:


> So sorry for your loss. One of the hardest things is losing a pet - they are a member of the family.
> 
> Think of all the wonderful memories you made together, and the fact that you saved him from an uncertain  future







jenny70 said:


> What a sweet little face. I'm so, so sorry for your loss.




Thank you Lee and Jenny, I really appreciate your kind words today.


----------



## clevercat

forever.elise said:


> Today my 10 year old Beagle mix died. His name was Louis. When I was 18 I rescued him from the mall when a family dumped him at a bus stop and left.
> 
> I named him Louis in order to initially hide him from my parents; I put him in my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (he was just a puppy) and we spent 10 Christmases together. He became part of our family and was just so cute.
> 
> He truly had a heart and soul, and had very expressive eyes.
> 
> He died in his sleep and is no longer in pain. I'm really sad today and keep looking at pictures of him. I'll share some with all of you. RIP Louis.
> 
> View attachment 2864972
> 
> View attachment 2864973
> 
> View attachment 2864974
> 
> View attachment 2864975
> 
> View attachment 2864976




Oh what a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard up at the Bridge, little man.


----------



## wee drop o bush

forever.elise said:


> Today my 10 year old Beagle mix died. His name was Louis. When I was 18 I rescued him from the mall when a family dumped him at a bus stop and left.
> 
> I named him Louis in order to initially hide him from my parents; I put him in my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (he was just a puppy) and we spent 10 Christmases together. He became part of our family and was just so cute.
> 
> He truly had a heart and soul, and had very expressive eyes.
> 
> He died in his sleep and is no longer in pain. I'm really sad today and keep looking at pictures of him. I'll share some with all of you. RIP Louis.
> 
> View attachment 2864972
> 
> View attachment 2864973
> 
> View attachment 2864974
> 
> View attachment 2864975
> 
> View attachment 2864976




Louis was beautiful, Rest in Peace little one&#128062;&#127752;&#10084;&#65039;
I lost Judy my darling Pomeranian recently so you have my deepest sympathies, I cry over her every day :rain:  
Our furbabies are so very precious and they bless our lives. Even in the deepest grief we are so lucky to have loved them and been loved in return&#128150;


----------



## mp4

forever.elise said:


> Today my 10 year old Beagle mix died. His name was Louis. When I was 18 I rescued him from the mall when a family dumped him at a bus stop and left.
> 
> I named him Louis in order to initially hide him from my parents; I put him in my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (he was just a puppy) and we spent 10 Christmases together. He became part of our family and was just so cute.
> 
> He truly had a heart and soul, and had very expressive eyes.
> 
> He died in his sleep and is no longer in pain. I'm really sad today and keep looking at pictures of him. I'll share some with all of you. RIP Louis.
> 
> View attachment 2864972
> 
> View attachment 2864973
> 
> View attachment 2864974
> 
> View attachment 2864975
> 
> View attachment 2864976



I'm sorry for your loss forever.elise.  Play hard Louis!

We used to cover our dogs in blankets also...


----------



## buzzytoes

I always hate seeing this thread bumped.  to everyone who is suffering from loss.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sorry for your loss forever.elise. Play hard at the  bridge sweet Louis.


----------



## boxermom

forever.elise said:


> Today my 10 year old Beagle mix died. His name was Louis. When I was 18 I rescued him from the mall when a family dumped him at a bus stop and left.
> 
> I named him Louis in order to initially hide him from my parents; I put him in my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (he was just a puppy) and we spent 10 Christmases together. He became part of our family and was just so cute.
> 
> He truly had a heart and soul, and had very expressive eyes.
> 
> He died in his sleep and is no longer in pain. I'm really sad today and keep looking at pictures of him. I'll share some with all of you. RIP Louis.
> 
> View attachment 2864972
> 
> View attachment 2864973
> 
> View attachment 2864974
> 
> View attachment 2864975
> 
> View attachment 2864976



He looks like the best dog ever. I'm so sorry for your loss.  You gave him a wonderful life and it sounds like he gave back to you many times over.  I've found that hounds are the most congenial dogs--they love everyone.

RIP, Louis--play and run at the Bridge! You are loved.


----------



## Slc9

forever.elise said:


> Today my 10 year old Beagle mix died. His name was Louis. When I was 18 I rescued him from the mall when a family dumped him at a bus stop and left.
> 
> I named him Louis in order to initially hide him from my parents; I put him in my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (he was just a puppy) and we spent 10 Christmases together. He became part of our family and was just so cute.
> 
> He truly had a heart and soul, and had very expressive eyes.
> 
> He died in his sleep and is no longer in pain. I'm really sad today and keep looking at pictures of him. I'll share some with all of you. RIP Louis.
> 
> View attachment 2864972
> 
> View attachment 2864973
> 
> View attachment 2864974
> 
> View attachment 2864975
> 
> View attachment 2864976



Oh so sorry  Your story with Louis is wonderful and sweet.  Looks like you both had a beautiful life together.


----------



## inspiredgem

forever.elise said:


> Today my 10 year old Beagle mix died. His name was Louis. When I was 18 I rescued him from the mall when a family dumped him at a bus stop and left.
> 
> I named him Louis in order to initially hide him from my parents; I put him in my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (he was just a puppy) and we spent 10 Christmases together. He became part of our family and was just so cute.
> 
> He truly had a heart and soul, and had very expressive eyes.
> 
> He died in his sleep and is no longer in pain. I'm really sad today and keep looking at pictures of him. I'll share some with all of you. RIP Louis.
> 
> View attachment 2864972
> 
> View attachment 2864973
> 
> View attachment 2864974
> 
> View attachment 2864975
> 
> View attachment 2864976



I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Louis.  :cry:


----------



## forever.elise

clevercat said:


> Oh what a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard up at the Bridge, little man.







wee drop o bush said:


> Louis was beautiful, Rest in Peace little one&#128062;&#127752;&#10084;&#65039;
> I lost Judy my darling Pomeranian recently so you have my deepest sympathies, I cry over her every day :rain:
> Our furbabies are so very precious and they bless our lives. Even in the deepest grief we are so lucky to have loved them and been loved in return&#128150;







mp4 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss forever.elise.  Play hard Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> We used to cover our dogs in blankets also...







buzzytoes said:


> I always hate seeing this thread bumped.  to everyone who is suffering from loss.







pixiejenna said:


> I'm sorry for your loss forever.elise. Play hard at the  bridge sweet Louis.







boxermom said:


> He looks like the best dog ever. I'm so sorry for your loss.  You gave him a wonderful life and it sounds like he gave back to you many times over.  I've found that hounds are the most congenial dogs--they love everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> RIP, Louis--play and run at the Bridge! You are loved.







Slc9 said:


> Oh so sorry  Your story with Louis is wonderful and sweet.  Looks like you both had a beautiful life together.







inspiredgem said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Louis.  :cry:




Thank you everyone who responded. It made me tear up again. You have no idea, I am feeling so much more comfort on TPF than in real life! You all are so sweet, and I'm really happy they have a Rainbow Bridge thread. This is a great supportive place to remember our wonderful pets. Louis really was soooo sweet. He never bothered anyone and truly had a soul when you looked in his eyes. He never turned into a grumpy old man, and still always had a boyish excitement when we went on a walk or he got a treat. I am going to miss him a lot. Thanks again, friends. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

wee drop o bush said:


> Louis was beautiful, Rest in Peace little one&#128062;&#127752;&#10084;&#65039;
> I lost Judy my darling Pomeranian recently so you have my deepest sympathies, I cry over her every day :rain:
> Our furbabies are so very precious and they bless our lives. Even in the deepest grief we are so lucky to have loved them and been loved in return&#128150;




I wanted to send you a ::hug:: for your recent loss. Louis was 10, but your 14 yr. old Pom probably felt like a lifetime for this family member. Her picture is adorable and she looks so loyal and sweet. You gave her a great life, and she was lucky to have you! I know you feel the same about her.&#10084;&#65039;&#128062;


----------



## luvprada

forever.elise said:


> Thank you everyone who responded. It made me tear up again. You have no idea, I am feeling so much more comfort on TPF than in real life! You all are so sweet, and I'm really happy they have a Rainbow Bridge thread. This is a great supportive place to remember our wonderful pets. Louis really was soooo sweet. He never bothered anyone and truly had a soul when you looked in his eyes. He never turned into a grumpy old man, and still always had a boyish excitement when we went on a walk or he got a treat. I am going to miss him a lot. Thanks again, friends. &#10084;&#65039;



Louis sounds like he was very loved. He will live forever in your heart.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## forever.elise

luvprada said:


> Louis sounds like he was very loved. He will live forever in your heart.  I am so sorry for your loss.




Thank you, he is there&#10084;&#65039;. I have been looking at his pictures.  It's really sad right now&#128532;


----------



## boxermom

Our various posts here remind me of when I was a young teenager and a friend told me that dogs (or any pets) have no particular personality. I got so mad at her, saying that MY dog had a personality!. All our animals are different and certainly do have personalities that we love and miss when they're gone.


----------



## wee drop o bush

forever.elise said:


> I wanted to send you a ::hug:: for your recent loss. Louis was 10, but your 14 yr. old Pom probably felt like a lifetime for this family member. Her picture is adorable and she looks so loyal and sweet. You gave her a great life, and she was lucky to have you! I know you feel the same about her.&#10084;&#65039;&#128062;




Bless you  
Tbh I feel quite low, I am on my own all day as I run my business from home and without Judy I feel so alone till my DH comes home from work each evening :rain: 
I wouldn't want her to suffer and I know it was her time, but still it's so hard. I was in my 20's when we got Judy and I'm now 41. It feels like a lifetime. 
Rest in Peace sweetheart 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sincere hugs and support to everyone going through the same heartbreak. Pets are so so special&#128062;&#10024;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## carlinha

At approximately 11:45 pm on January 23, 2015, Friday, a big part of me died.

My beloved Kaya died very suddenly.

She started having seizures last September 2014, but was well controlled on the anti-seizure meds she was placed on.  But on January 22, 2015 Thursday at night, she started having a seizure and it wouldn't stop.  We rushed her to the emergency animal hospital where they did extensive workup and life-saving but invasive measures.  

She never recovered from it, and we laid her to rest on January 23 Friday at 11:45 pm, in the comfort of our home, on her favorite princess bed surrounded by her loved ones - me, my husband, and her brother Kokomo.  

If not for Pet Loss at Home (private home euthanasia - HIGHLY recommend this to anyone who has to go through this traumatic and heartbreaking event), she would have died at the animal emergency hospital surrounded by strangers in a cold and sterile setting.  After the horrible traumatic last 24 hours of her life, the last 15 minutes of it was very peaceful and calm, as it should have been. That gave me so much comfort, and I cannot repay Dr. RT enough for that gift - for returning my phone call on a Friday night at 10 pm, past her normal working hours and last minute notice, and agreeing to come to my home to put my baby to rest at 11:30-11:45 pm.

We are heartbroken but I am beyond devastated.  I had her for 8.5 years, even before I met my husband.  I rescued her from the shelter and they estimated her to be about 3 years old at that time... So she was at least 11.5 years old when she passed away, probably more at 12-14.  She has been with me through multiple milestones of my life - truly my child, best friend and companion.  She was and is my doggy soulmate.  I cannot imagine my life without her  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kaya, I carry your heart... I carry it in my heart


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious baby girl. You gave her a wonderful life and a peaceful passing. Small comfort at this time I know


----------



## ScottyGal

carlinha said:


> At approximately 11:45 pm on January 23, 2015, Friday, a big part of me died.
> 
> My beloved Kaya died very suddenly.
> 
> She started having seizures last September 2014, but was well controlled on the anti-seizure meds she was placed on.  But on January 22, 2015 Thursday at night, she started having a seizure and it wouldn't stop.  We rushed her to the emergency animal hospital where they did extensive workup and life-saving but invasive measures.
> 
> She never recovered from it, and we laid her to rest on January 23 Friday at 11:45 pm, in the comfort of our home, on her favorite princess bed surrounded by her loved ones - me, my husband, and her brother Kokomo.
> 
> If not for Pet Loss at Home (private home euthanasia - HIGHLY recommend this to anyone who has to go through this traumatic and heartbreaking event), she would have died at the animal emergency hospital surrounded by strangers in a cold and sterile setting.  After the horrible traumatic last 24 hours of her life, the last 15 minutes of it was very peaceful and calm, as it should have been. That gave me so much comfort, and I cannot repay Dr. RT enough for that gift - for returning my phone call on a Friday night at 10 pm, past her normal working hours and last minute notice, and agreeing to come to my home to put my baby to rest at 11:30-11:45 pm.
> 
> We are heartbroken but I am beyond devastated.  I had her for 8.5 years, even before I met my husband.  I rescued her from the shelter and they estimated her to be about 3 years old at that time... So she was at least 11.5 years old when she passed away, probably more at 12-14.  She has been with me through multiple milestones of my life - truly my child, best friend and companion.  She was and is my doggy soulmate.  I cannot imagine my life without her  wuerziworld.de/Smilies/tr/tr18.gif
> 
> Kaya, I carry your heart... I carry it in my heart



RIP Kaya &#128149;. Please take some comfort in the fact you gave her a loving home and made many special memories together. She's a gorgeous girl!


----------



## carlinha

poopsie said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your precious baby girl. You gave her a wonderful life and a peaceful passing. Small comfort at this time I know





_Lee said:


> RIP Kaya &#65533;&#65533;. Please take some comfort in the fact you gave her a loving home and made many special memories together. She's a gorgeous girl!



thank you so much for your kind words...

I always said I couldn't imagine my life without her, and it's still impossible to believe she's gone so suddenly.  I am hanging in there... A bit better everyday I guess.  The first week I could barely get out of bed, I was in shock, alternating between sleep and tears... It was like a fog, I don't even remember much of it.  I still have moments that come out of nowhere where I really miss her and it's like a searing pain in my chest it hurts so much and I just start sobbing uncontrollably... At least it's happening less frequently :cry:

I am filled with immense sadness, and there is this sickening hole in my chest... I work from home and she was there, every minute of every day, next to me, my shadow.  I took her everywhere I could, on car & boat rides, walks by the beach, shopping, parks, outdoor restaurants, road trips/vacations, etc.  Now she is not there, how could it be?  :cry:  I am overcome with a sense of loss.


----------



## inspiredgem

Oh carlinha, I so sorry for the loss of your beloved Kaya. 

I've always thought this quote to be true-
"If love could have saved you, you would have lived forever"

Rest in peace beautiful girl.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry for your loss of your heart dog Kaya


----------



## carlinha

inspiredgem said:


> Oh carlinha, I so sorry for the loss of your beloved Kaya.
> 
> I've always thought this quote to be true-
> "If love could have saved you, you would have lived forever"
> 
> Rest in peace beautiful girl.



thank you so much *inspiredgem*, i absolutely love that quote too..... if only love were enough 



chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of your heart dog Kaya



thank you so much *chessmont*


----------



## boxermom

carlinha said:


> At approximately 11:45 pm on January 23, 2015, Friday, a big part of me died.
> 
> My beloved Kaya died very suddenly.
> 
> She started having seizures last September 2014, but was well controlled on the anti-seizure meds she was placed on.  But on January 22, 2015 Thursday at night, she started having a seizure and it wouldn't stop.  We rushed her to the emergency animal hospital where they did extensive workup and life-saving but invasive measures.
> 
> She never recovered from it, and we laid her to rest on January 23 Friday at 11:45 pm, in the comfort of our home, on her favorite princess bed surrounded by her loved ones - me, my husband, and her brother Kokomo.
> 
> If not for Pet Loss at Home (private home euthanasia - HIGHLY recommend this to anyone who has to go through this traumatic and heartbreaking event), she would have died at the animal emergency hospital surrounded by strangers in a cold and sterile setting.  After the horrible traumatic last 24 hours of her life, the last 15 minutes of it was very peaceful and calm, as it should have been. That gave me so much comfort, and I cannot repay Dr. RT enough for that gift - for returning my phone call on a Friday night at 10 pm, past her normal working hours and last minute notice, and agreeing to come to my home to put my baby to rest at 11:30-11:45 pm.
> 
> We are heartbroken but I am beyond devastated.  I had her for 8.5 years, even before I met my husband.  I rescued her from the shelter and they estimated her to be about 3 years old at that time... So she was at least 11.5 years old when she passed away, probably more at 12-14.  She has been with me through multiple milestones of my life - truly my child, best friend and companion.  She was and is my doggy soulmate.  I cannot imagine my life without her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaya, I carry your heart... I carry it in my heart



She's beautiful and obviously loves you very much. I'm so sorry for your huge loss. Some dogs capture our hearts more than others.

My soulmate dog, Sam, died the same way--seizures that couldn't be stopped. It was one of the worst days of my life and I'll always miss him.


----------



## dusty paws

carlinha i'm so sorry for your loss. thinking of you.


----------



## wee drop o bush

carlinha said:


> At approximately 11:45 pm on January 23, 2015, Friday, a big part of me died.
> 
> My beloved Kaya died very suddenly.
> 
> She started having seizures last September 2014, but was well controlled on the anti-seizure meds she was placed on.  But on January 22, 2015 Thursday at night, she started having a seizure and it wouldn't stop.  We rushed her to the emergency animal hospital where they did extensive workup and life-saving but invasive measures.
> 
> She never recovered from it, and we laid her to rest on January 23 Friday at 11:45 pm, in the comfort of our home, on her favorite princess bed surrounded by her loved ones - me, my husband, and her brother Kokomo.
> 
> If not for Pet Loss at Home (private home euthanasia - HIGHLY recommend this to anyone who has to go through this traumatic and heartbreaking event), she would have died at the animal emergency hospital surrounded by strangers in a cold and sterile setting.  After the horrible traumatic last 24 hours of her life, the last 15 minutes of it was very peaceful and calm, as it should have been. That gave me so much comfort, and I cannot repay Dr. RT enough for that gift - for returning my phone call on a Friday night at 10 pm, past her normal working hours and last minute notice, and agreeing to come to my home to put my baby to rest at 11:30-11:45 pm.
> 
> We are heartbroken but I am beyond devastated.  I had her for 8.5 years, even before I met my husband.  I rescued her from the shelter and they estimated her to be about 3 years old at that time... So she was at least 11.5 years old when she passed away, probably more at 12-14.  She has been with me through multiple milestones of my life - truly my child, best friend and companion.  She was and is my doggy soulmate.  I cannot imagine my life without her  wuerziworld.de/Smilies/tr/tr18.gif
> 
> Kaya, I carry your heart... I carry it in my heart




:rain:  
I am so very sorry&#128148; 
What a darling, beautiful girl Kaya was&#10024;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## carlinha

boxermom said:


> She's beautiful and obviously loves you very much. I'm so sorry for your huge loss. Some dogs capture our hearts more than others.
> 
> My soulmate dog, Sam, died the same way--seizures that couldn't be stopped. It was one of the worst days of my life and I'll always miss him.



oh *boxermom* my eyes filled with tears when you said that you lost your heart dog the same way   i had no idea how common this was :cry:  my heart reaches out to you.... it is one of the worst days of my life as well.  big hugs 



dusty paws said:


> carlinha i'm so sorry for your loss. thinking of you.



thank you for caring *dusty paws* 



wee drop o bush said:


> :rain:
> I am so very sorry&#65533;&#65533;
> What a darling, beautiful girl Kaya was&#10024;&#10084;&#65039;



thank you *wee drop*, she was such a gorgeous loving girl, in her eyes i could see unconditional love and the purest soul....


----------



## shalomjude

carlinha said:


> At approximately 11:45 pm on January 23, 2015, Friday, a big part of me died.
> 
> My beloved Kaya died very suddenly.
> 
> She started having seizures last September 2014, but was well controlled on the anti-seizure meds she was placed on.  But on January 22, 2015 Thursday at night, she started having a seizure and it wouldn't stop.  We rushed her to the emergency animal hospital where they did extensive workup and life-saving but invasive measures.
> 
> She never recovered from it, and we laid her to rest on January 23 Friday at 11:45 pm, in the comfort of our home, on her favorite princess bed surrounded by her loved ones - me, my husband, and her brother Kokomo.
> 
> If not for Pet Loss at Home (private home euthanasia - HIGHLY recommend this to anyone who has to go through this traumatic and heartbreaking event), she would have died at the animal emergency hospital surrounded by strangers in a cold and sterile setting.  After the horrible traumatic last 24 hours of her life, the last 15 minutes of it was very peaceful and calm, as it should have been. That gave me so much comfort, and I cannot repay Dr. RT enough for that gift - for returning my phone call on a Friday night at 10 pm, past her normal working hours and last minute notice, and agreeing to come to my home to put my baby to rest at 11:30-11:45 pm.
> 
> We are heartbroken but I am beyond devastated.  I had her for 8.5 years, even before I met my husband.  I rescued her from the shelter and they estimated her to be about 3 years old at that time... So she was at least 11.5 years old when she passed away, probably more at 12-14.  She has been with me through multiple milestones of my life - truly my child, best friend and companion.  She was and is my doggy soulmate.  I cannot imagine my life without her  wuerziworld.de/Smilies/tr/tr18.gif
> 
> Kaya, I carry your heart... I carry it in my heart




I am so sorry for your loss ...such a beautiful puppy ....our beloved Jude passed away last year and I can't thank the vets enough ..they would call after hours, on weekends, did not charge for some consultations ...just to ensure that Jude was travelling OK. It has been such a tough year and we can't ever see us getting another puppy ever again.
so so sorry for your loss ... my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## poopsie

I can't remember the last time I was this sickened and horrified. God I hope those people rot in hell 
Rest in peace sweet babies.....................I haven't stopped crying for hours 

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/feb/04/smuggled-cats-buried-alive-vietnam


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> I can't remember the last time I was this sickened and horrified. God I hope those people rot in hell
> Rest in peace sweet babies.....................I haven't stopped crying for hours
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/feb/04/smuggled-cats-buried-alive-vietnam


that is very disturbing Poopsie
there is so much wrong that people do to animals its really heartbreaking


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I can't remember the last time I was this sickened and horrified. God I hope those people rot in hell
> Rest in peace sweet babies.....................I haven't stopped crying for hours
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/feb/04/smuggled-cats-buried-alive-vietnam




I can't read it, I'm already crying. I weep for this world sometimes. I just don't understand how humans can behave like this.
RIP little ones. May the people who did this to you rot and suffer eternal torment in a very special place in Hell.


----------



## buzzytoes

carlinha said:


> At approximately 11:45 pm on January 23, 2015, Friday, a big part of me died.
> 
> My beloved Kaya died very suddenly.
> 
> She started having seizures last September 2014, but was well controlled on the anti-seizure meds she was placed on.  But on January 22, 2015 Thursday at night, she started having a seizure and it wouldn't stop.  We rushed her to the emergency animal hospital where they did extensive workup and life-saving but invasive measures.
> 
> She never recovered from it, and we laid her to rest on January 23 Friday at 11:45 pm, in the comfort of our home, on her favorite princess bed surrounded by her loved ones - me, my husband, and her brother Kokomo.
> 
> If not for Pet Loss at Home (private home euthanasia - HIGHLY recommend this to anyone who has to go through this traumatic and heartbreaking event), she would have died at the animal emergency hospital surrounded by strangers in a cold and sterile setting.  After the horrible traumatic last 24 hours of her life, the last 15 minutes of it was very peaceful and calm, as it should have been. That gave me so much comfort, and I cannot repay Dr. RT enough for that gift - for returning my phone call on a Friday night at 10 pm, past her normal working hours and last minute notice, and agreeing to come to my home to put my baby to rest at 11:30-11:45 pm.
> 
> We are heartbroken but I am beyond devastated.  I had her for 8.5 years, even before I met my husband.  I rescued her from the shelter and they estimated her to be about 3 years old at that time... So she was at least 11.5 years old when she passed away, probably more at 12-14.  She has been with me through multiple milestones of my life - truly my child, best friend and companion.  She was and is my doggy soulmate.  I cannot imagine my life without her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaya, I carry your heart... I carry it in my heart




So sorry to hear this Carla. I know Kaya was your baby girl and so very important to you.


----------



## boxermom

I could only see the headline and couldn't read the article. Humans are sick, sick, sick. Give me an animal any day.


----------



## sdkitty

boxermom said:


> I could only see the headline and couldn't read the article. Humans are sick, sick, sick. Give me an animal any day.


yep
This story about the cats is heartbreaking and I tear up when I listen to what is being done to the elephants because Chinese people want their tusks
People - the worst animals on the planet


----------



## PrincessCypress

It has been almost 2 1/2 months since my beloved Cypress passed away. But I am still just as heartbroken as I was then, and I miss her just as much, more if that's even possible. I think the only things that have changed since then are the fact that I now accept the reality of her death, plus I don't break out in tears every couple of hours anymore.

She was the youngest of our four dogs and she was my little princess, my shadow and my sunshine. But on Black Friday (November 28) she suddenly changed. Normally, she was always full of personality and a bundle of joy, but all of a sudden she laid down in the middle of the living room with an uncomfortable look on her face.

Since her behavior was so out of the ordinary and she even refused her favorite doggie cookie, we immediately brought her to the vet. They said she was in shock because of a ruptured spleen and she had been internally bleeding. They stabilized her as best they could and were preparing her for emergency surgery, but when they gave her anesthesia she had cardiac arrest. They tried to resuscitate her, but their attempts were unsuccessful.

Getting the call from the vet that afternoon that she passed away was the absolute worst moment of my entire life. Losing my 14 year old cat was very difficult, but losing my 10 year old princess was so, so, so much worse. I really did lose a piece of my happiness with her and not having her with me has changed my life. Even the small changes like preparing food in 3 dog bowls makes me cry, because I was so used to doing 4 dog bowls.


----------



## PrincessCypress

P.S. Cypress was the first pet we did a private cremation for and I think getting her box of ashes back was an important step in the grieving process. This made her death real and I stopped waking up to what I thought was a bad dream. Holding her box also made me feel closer to her, even though I know that sounds odd. But it's all I have left of her physically, so I do cherish it. I even take her in our bedroom at night and put her on my nightstand, then every morning my husband brings her out into the living room.


----------



## BPC

PrincessCypress said:


> It has been almost 2 1/2 months since my beloved Cypress passed away. But I am still just as heartbroken as I was then, and I miss her just as much, more if that's even possible. I think the only things that have changed since then are the fact that I now accept the reality of her death, plus I don't break out in tears every couple of hours anymore.
> 
> She was the youngest of our four dogs and she was my little princess, my shadow and my sunshine. But on Black Friday (November 28) she suddenly changed. Normally, she was always full of personality and a bundle of joy, but all of a sudden she laid down in the middle of the living room with an uncomfortable look on her face.
> 
> Since her behavior was so out of the ordinary and she even refused her favorite doggie cookie, we immediately brought her to the vet. They said she was in shock because of a ruptured spleen and she had been internally bleeding. They stabilized her as best they could and were preparing her for emergency surgery, but when they gave her anesthesia she had cardiac arrest. They tried to resuscitate her, but their attempts were unsuccessful.
> 
> Getting the call from the vet that afternoon that she passed away was the absolute worst moment of my entire life. Losing my 14 year old cat was very difficult, but losing my 10 year old princess was so, so, so much worse. I really did lose a piece of my happiness with her and not having her with me has changed my life. Even the small changes like preparing food in 3 dog bowls makes me cry, because I was so used to doing 4 dog bowls.



I am so sorry for you loss. 

I know the day's gonna come when I'm going lose my boys, but I just can't imagine what it's going to feel like..


----------



## clevercat

PrincessCypress said:


> P.S. Cypress was the first pet we did a private cremation for and I think getting her box of ashes back was an important step in the grieving process. This made her death real and I stopped waking up to what I thought was a bad dream. Holding her box also made me feel closer to her, even though I know that sounds odd. But it's all I have left of her physically, so I do cherish it. I even take her in our bedroom at night and put her on my nightstand, then every morning my husband brings her out into the living room.




I am so sorry. I completely understand how you feel. I bring Norton's casket into the bedroom each night and every morning (when I am working from home) I set his casket down by my laptop, where in happier times, he used to keep a close eye on my work.
It will get better. Meanwhile, sending you a big {{{hug}}}.


----------



## clevercat

For Norton, who went to the Bridge on January 8th this year.
He was such a huge part of my life for over five years and it's hard to believe he's gone. The first thing I do when I get home each night is look for him...
I am so glad I listened to him back in 2010, when his then-vet told me to let him go and Norton told me that excuse me, he was nowhere near ready to leave. I worked so hard to get him back to health and we had four extra years together.
He was a chunky, bumbling ray of sunshine.
I imagine him now, curled up with Lupe, Colin, Missy, Solly, Tommy...
Love you always, Norters.


----------



## PrincessCypress

BPC said:


> I am so sorry for you loss.
> 
> I know the day's gonna come when I'm going lose my boys, but I just can't imagine what it's going to feel like..



Thank you, BPC. 

I know how you feel, I never imagined what it would feel like to lose Cypress because she was our youngest and was always very healthy. Her death really took us by surprise. But I also don't even want to think about when we lose our other 3 furkids, it's just something I don't want to think about.


----------



## PrincessCypress

clevercat said:


> I am so sorry. I completely understand how you feel. I bring Norton's casket into the bedroom each night and every morning (when I am working from home) I set his casket down by my laptop, where in happier times, he used to keep a close eye on my work.
> It will get better. Meanwhile, sending you a big {{{hug}}}.



Awww, thank you for sharing the fact that you also keep Norton close to you, even after his passing. It makes me feel like I'm not a crazy grieving pet lady after all. Or at least that I'm not alone!


----------



## PrincessCypress

clevercat said:


> For Norton, who went to the Bridge on January 8th this year.
> He was such a huge part of my life for over five years and it's hard to believe he's gone. The first thing I do when I get home each night is look for him...
> I am so glad I listened to him back in 2010, when his then-vet told me to let him go and Norton told me that excuse me, he was nowhere near ready to leave. I worked so hard to get him back to health and we had four extra years together.
> He was a chunky, bumbling ray of sunshine.
> I imagine him now, curled up with Lupe, Colin, Missy, Solly, Tommy...
> Love you always, Norters.
> View attachment 2892488



So sorry to hear about Norton's passing, clevercat. I'm glad to hear that you had four extra years together, though.  Giving you a big hug...


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry for the loss of your Cypress.  What kind of dog is she?  She's magnificent.  Looks like a Cane Corso


----------



## PrincessCypress

chessmont said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your Cypress.  What kind of dog is she?  She's magnificent.  Looks like a Cane Corso



Thank you, chessmont. You are correct, she is a Cane Corso.


----------



## boxermom

PrincessCyprus, your dog is beautiful. You can see her soul in her eyes. Those are the worst days ever--we love all our animals, but some really are more special. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessCypress

boxermom said:


> PrincessCyprus, your dog is beautiful. You can see her soul in her eyes. Those are the worst days ever--we love all our animals, but some really are more special. I'm so sorry for your loss.



Thank you, boxermom. I was the one who took that picture of her, she looked at me all the time with those "I love you, mommy" eyes.


----------



## mp4

PrincessCypress said:


> It has been almost 2 1/2 months since my beloved Cypress passed away. But I am still just as heartbroken as I was then, and I miss her just as much, more if that's even possible. I think the only things that have changed since then are the fact that I now accept the reality of her death, plus I don't break out in tears every couple of hours anymore.
> 
> She was the youngest of our four dogs and she was my little princess, my shadow and my sunshine. But on Black Friday (November 28) she suddenly changed. Normally, she was always full of personality and a bundle of joy, but all of a sudden she laid down in the middle of the living room with an uncomfortable look on her face.
> 
> Since her behavior was so out of the ordinary and she even refused her favorite doggie cookie, we immediately brought her to the vet. They said she was in shock because of a ruptured spleen and she had been internally bleeding. They stabilized her as best they could and were preparing her for emergency surgery, but when they gave her anesthesia she had cardiac arrest. They tried to resuscitate her, but their attempts were unsuccessful.
> 
> Getting the call from the vet that afternoon that she passed away was the absolute worst moment of my entire life. Losing my 14 year old cat was very difficult, but losing my 10 year old princess was so, so, so much worse. I really did lose a piece of my happiness with her and not having her with me has changed my life. Even the small changes like preparing food in 3 dog bowls makes me cry, because I was so used to doing 4 dog bowls.



What a beautiful girl!  I lost my sunshine girl 13.5 months ago.  It is hard to live in the shade...  {{{{hugs}}}}}



clevercat said:


> For Norton, who went to the Bridge on January 8th this year.
> He was such a huge part of my life for over five years and it's hard to believe he's gone. The first thing I do when I get home each night is look for him...
> I am so glad I listened to him back in 2010, when his then-vet told me to let him go and Norton told me that excuse me, he was nowhere near ready to leave. I worked so hard to get him back to health and we had four extra years together.
> He was a chunky, bumbling ray of sunshine.
> I imagine him now, curled up with Lupe, Colin, Missy, Solly, Tommy...
> Love you always, Norters.
> View attachment 2892488



I'm so sorry clever...  I'm sure mr. wondercat is having a fine time with his pals at the bridge!


----------



## mp4

We lost Milo in May.  Tomorrow is his birthday.  We were soooo happy when he turned 13 last year!!!!  This milestone lifted us out of our sadness over Bella not being there to celebrate (she needed to leave the miserable weight of her failing body)...

Miss you Milo....mommy will never love another boy like she loves you


----------



## luvprada

I remember their birthdays or day of arrival if birthday is not known. My beloved dogs who are gone will always live in my heart. I am a so sorry for everyone's losses.


----------



## PrincessCypress

mp4 said:


> What a beautiful girl!  I lost my sunshine girl 13.5 months ago.  It is hard to live in the shade...  {{{{hugs}}}}}



Thank you, mp4! It is indeed hard living in the shade. Mornings are so noticeably different without her bright eyes, wagging tail and pure sweetness, nudging us out of bed with her cold, wet nose. Our other 3 dogs like to sleep in (especially the boys) so we miss our precious little alarm clock. 



mp4 said:


> We lost Milo in May.  Tomorrow is his birthday.  We were soooo happy when he turned 13 last year!!!!  This milestone lifted us out of our sadness over Bella not being there to celebrate (she needed to leave the miserable weight of her failing body)...
> 
> Miss you Milo....mommy will never love another boy like she loves you



Sorry for your loss of Milo and Bella, mp4. My saddest thought is the day we have 4 boxes of ashes, instead of the 4 dogs we once had as a family. I feel exactly the same way as you do, about never loving another boy and girl like I love ours. But we do have the special memories of these once-in-a-lifetime furkids that we will always treasure.


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> We lost Milo in May.  Tomorrow is his birthday.  We were soooo happy when he turned 13 last year!!!!  This milestone lifted us out of our sadness over Bella not being there to celebrate (she needed to leave the miserable weight of her failing body)...
> 
> 
> 
> Miss you Milo....mommy will never love another boy like she loves you




Sending you a big {{{hug}}} today mp4. Sometimes these little guys get between our skin and our soul...and they stay there forever.
Thinking of you today.


----------



## ScottyGal

My friends dog was killed yesterday . We have been friends since we were 4 or 5, so I have grew up with him and when he got his dog around 10 years ago, I saw this dog all the time, like 4 or 5 times a week. I have always loved their dog, so am feeling pretty upset right now. I had to leave my desk at work to go and cry, and an overwhelming sensation came over me.. almost like 'appreciate everything and everyone as you have no idea when they will be gone'.
It's so painful when a pet passes, but worse when it was so premature - poor wee guy was attacked in a local park by a bigger dog and it broke his neck.
Im trying to be strong for my friend (he is distraught), and wanted to share here as we are all such big animal lovers and are a good support network &#9825;. I am seeing him tomorrow and was thinking of taking some flowers, but not sure if that will upset him or if i should just try and take his mind off of what happened? 

RIP little Ben  &#9825;


----------



## luvprada

That's horrible. Did they find the dogs owner?
My heart is breaking for you and your friend. I think that the most important thing is to be there for your friend whether he wants to talk or just be together.
Everyone processes grief differently so he may need time alone.
If he chooses to get another dog at some point it needs to be at his pace.

I have had many dog companions over the years. Sometimes it was many months before I was ready to adopt another dog. Sometimes adopted very quickly. It depended how I was dealing with the grief. Just let him know you are there to support him. Flowers are based on what you think would help him.

 I have given dear friends whose dog is no longer with them a sympathy card  (there are cards specifically for dog loss). I have also saved articles that helped me with loss and give them copies along with the card. I let them know that the card and articles are to read when ready at their own pace. 

Letting him know you are there for him is the most important thing you can do. I know you hurt also. Give yourself time to grieve as well. 

I write down memories so I can look back many years later and remember some of the small things that meant a lot to me about my best friend.
Take care.


----------



## ScottyGal

luvprada said:


> That's horrible. Did they find the dogs owner?
> My heart is breaking for you and your friend. I think that the most important thing is to be there for your friend whether he wants to talk or just be together.
> Everyone processes grief differently so he may need time alone.
> If he chooses to get another dog at some point it needs to be at his pace.
> 
> I have had many dog companions over the years. Sometimes it was many months before I was ready to adopt another dog. Sometimes adopted very quickly. It depended how I was dealing with the grief. Just let him know you are there to support him. Flowers are based on what you think would help him.
> 
> I have given dear friends whose dog is no longer with them a sympathy card  (there are cards specifically for dog loss). I have also saved articles that helped me with loss and give them copies along with the card. I let them know that the card and articles are to read when ready at their own pace.
> 
> Letting him know you are there for him is the most important thing you can do. I know you hurt also. Give yourself time to grieve as well.
> 
> I write down memories so I can look back many years later and remember some of the small things that meant a lot to me about my best friend.
> Take care.



Thank you so much, you have made some good points (e.g. getting another dog, card) which i hadn't even thought of. 

Yes, my friend and his mother phoned the police and they think the owner of the dog will get a fine, not sure how much £ that will be though. Police have still to confirm what is going to happen. The dogs owner did not apologise, seem upset or even seem to care that her dog had done something, which I think has made it all a bit harder to deal with. 

Thank you for your kind words &#9825;.


----------



## boxermom

_Lee said:


> My friends dog was killed yesterday . We have been friends since we were 4 or 5, so I have grew up with him and when he got his dog around 10 years ago, I saw this dog all the time, like 4 or 5 times a week. I have always loved their dog, so am feeling pretty upset right now. I had to leave my desk at work to go and cry, and an overwhelming sensation came over me.. almost like 'appreciate everything and everyone as you have no idea when they will be gone'.
> It's so painful when a pet passes, but worse when it was so premature - poor wee guy was attacked in a local park by a bigger dog and it broke his neck.
> Im trying to be strong for my friend (he is distraught), and wanted to share here as we are all such big animal lovers and are a good support network &#9825;. I am seeing him tomorrow and was thinking of taking some flowers, but not sure if that will upset him or if i should just try and take his mind off of what happened?
> 
> RIP little Ben  &#9825;



What a terrible thing to happen! I get what you say about dogs that aren't our own but we get attached to them. When our neighbor's dog died very quickly from lymphoma, I felt that way. No one was ready to say good-bye. 

RIP little Ben--run and play at the Bridge.


----------



## chessmont

How horrible!  Poor dog and owner - give my condolences.

I am not  a fan of dog parks for that reason and for chance of disease transmission, but I seem to be in the minority.  Too many ignorant people there with their dogs aggressive, not under control, etc.

Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## cats n bags

Mama Kitty went in for her TNR today, and as I suspected, she was pregnant with 4 little kittens.  :cry: Play hard at the bridge little guys. It was not your time yet, and I hope that when you do come back to this side of the bridge you are sent to loving homes with kind people to smother you in kisses and hugs.


----------



## dusty paws

oh cats i am so sorry.


----------



## A88ey_ann

_Lee said:


> My friends dog was killed yesterday . We have been friends since we were 4 or 5, so I have grew up with him and when he got his dog around 10 years ago, I saw this dog all the time, like 4 or 5 times a week. I have always loved their dog, so am feeling pretty upset right now. I had to leave my desk at work to go and cry, and an overwhelming sensation came over me.. almost like 'appreciate everything and everyone as you have no idea when they will be gone'.
> It's so painful when a pet passes, but worse when it was so premature - poor wee guy was attacked in a local park by a bigger dog and it broke his neck.
> Im trying to be strong for my friend (he is distraught), and wanted to share here as we are all such big animal lovers and are a good support network &#9825;. I am seeing him tomorrow and was thinking of taking some flowers, but not sure if that will upset him or if i should just try and take his mind off of what happened?
> 
> RIP little Ben  &#9825;


I am so sorry.

Play hard up at the Bridge little Ben.


----------



## A88ey_ann

mp4 said:


> We lost Milo in May.  Tomorrow is his birthday.  We were soooo happy when he turned 13 last year!!!!  This milestone lifted us out of our sadness over Bella not being there to celebrate (she needed to leave the miserable weight of her failing body)...
> 
> Miss you Milo....mommy will never love another boy like she loves you


Thinking of you today mp4


----------



## A88ey_ann

cats n bags said:


> Mama Kitty went in for her TNR today, and as I suspected, she was pregnant with 4 little kittens.  :cry: Play hard at the bridge little guys. It was not your time yet, and I hope that when you do come back to this side of the bridge you are sent to loving homes with kind people to smother you in kisses and hugs.


I am so sorry.  x


----------



## A88ey_ann

PrincessCypress said:


> It has been almost 2 1/2 months since my beloved Cypress passed away. But I am still just as heartbroken as I was then, and I miss her just as much, more if that's even possible. I think the only things that have changed since then are the fact that I now accept the reality of her death, plus I don't break out in tears every couple of hours anymore.
> 
> She was the youngest of our four dogs and she was my little princess, my shadow and my sunshine. But on Black Friday (November 28) she suddenly changed. Normally, she was always full of personality and a bundle of joy, but all of a sudden she laid down in the middle of the living room with an uncomfortable look on her face.
> 
> Since her behavior was so out of the ordinary and she even refused her favorite doggie cookie, we immediately brought her to the vet. They said she was in shock because of a ruptured spleen and she had been internally bleeding. They stabilized her as best they could and were preparing her for emergency surgery, but when they gave her anesthesia she had cardiac arrest. They tried to resuscitate her, but their attempts were unsuccessful.
> 
> Getting the call from the vet that afternoon that she passed away was the absolute worst moment of my entire life. Losing my 14 year old cat was very difficult, but losing my 10 year old princess was so, so, so much worse. I really did lose a piece of my happiness with her and not having her with me has changed my life. Even the small changes like preparing food in 3 dog bowls makes me cry, because I was so used to doing 4 dog bowls.


I'm so sorry for your loss.  

Play hard up at the Bridge Cypress.


----------



## PrincessCypress

A88ey_ann said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Play hard up at the Bridge Cypress.



Thank you, A88ey_ann. She will play just as hard at the Bridge as she did here, I'm sure of it.


----------



## mp4

_Lee said:


> My friends dog was killed yesterday . We have been friends since we were 4 or 5, so I have grew up with him and when he got his dog around 10 years ago, I saw this dog all the time, like 4 or 5 times a week. I have always loved their dog, so am feeling pretty upset right now. I had to leave my desk at work to go and cry, and an overwhelming sensation came over me.. almost like 'appreciate everything and everyone as you have no idea when they will be gone'.
> It's so painful when a pet passes, but worse when it was so premature - poor wee guy was attacked in a local park by a bigger dog and it broke his neck.
> Im trying to be strong for my friend (he is distraught), and wanted to share here as we are all such big animal lovers and are a good support network &#9825;. I am seeing him tomorrow and was thinking of taking some flowers, but not sure if that will upset him or if i should just try and take his mind off of what happened?
> 
> RIP little Ben  &#9825;



Play hard Ben.  I am so sorry Lee.  Your poor friend.  It sickens me to read that the other owner did not apologize or seem the least bit human in this situation.  I can only hope that karma pays this awful person a visit.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mama Kitty went in for her TNR today, and as I suspected, she was pregnant with 4 little kittens.  :cry: Play hard at the bridge little guys. It was not your time yet, and I hope that when you do come back to this side of the bridge you are sent to loving homes with kind people to smother you in kisses and hugs.




Sending you lots of love and hugs, cats.


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> Mama Kitty went in for her TNR today, and as I suspected, she was pregnant with 4 little kittens.  :cry: Play hard at the bridge little guys. It was not your time yet, and I hope that when you do come back to this side of the bridge you are sent to loving homes with kind people to smother you in kisses and hugs.



I was wondering what her status was. Dear little kitties, it was not your time, and it is hard but I am glad to know you did not have to grow up as wild little cats having to work so hard to survive.


----------



## vinbenphon1

_Lee said:


> My friends dog was killed yesterday . We have been friends since we were 4 or 5, so I have grew up with him and when he got his dog around 10 years ago, I saw this dog all the time, like 4 or 5 times a week. I have always loved their dog, so am feeling pretty upset right now. I had to leave my desk at work to go and cry, and an overwhelming sensation came over me.. almost like 'appreciate everything and everyone as you have no idea when they will be gone'.
> It's so painful when a pet passes, but worse when it was so premature - poor wee guy was attacked in a local park by a bigger dog and it broke his neck.
> Im trying to be strong for my friend (he is distraught), and wanted to share here as we are all such big animal lovers and are a good support network &#9825;. I am seeing him tomorrow and was thinking of taking some flowers, but not sure if that will upset him or if i should just try and take his mind off of what happened?
> 
> RIP little Ben  &#9825;



This is just so shocking I'm so sorry for your and your friends loss.  Journey safe over the bridge little Ben.


----------



## lulilu

I have never opened this thread, nor have I been able to read it.  I just had to let my doxie Moose go this morning.  He was so tired.  He was shutting down.  I can't stop crying and feel so so sad.  He turned 14 last week.  I loved him so much.


----------



## A88ey_ann

Oh lulilu I am so very sorry for your loss. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. <<<hugs>>>

Play hard up at the Bridge Moose. Your mummy loved you very much xxx


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. ((((HUGS))))





lulilu said:


> I have never opened this thread, nor have I been able to read it.  I just had to let my doxie Moose go this morning.  He was so tired.  He was shutting down.  I can't stop crying and feel so so sad.  He turned 14 last week.  I loved him so much.


----------



## PrincessCypress

lulilu said:


> I have never opened this thread, nor have I been able to read it.  I just had to let my doxie Moose go this morning.  He was so tired.  He was shutting down.  I can't stop crying and feel so so sad.  He turned 14 last week.  I loved him so much.



Ohhhhhh, no, no, no, lulilu...it hurts me to read your post. I am so sorry for your loss of precious Moose. It is the hardest thing ever to let them go. The love you have for him and your 14 years together will be with you forever. Sending you love and big hugs.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My little buddy, 3 toes the chinchilla passed away this afternoon. We are all heartbroken.


----------



## chessmont

lulilu said:


> I have never opened this thread, nor have I been able to read it.  I just had to let my doxie Moose go this morning.  He was so tired.  He was shutting down.  I can't stop crying and feel so so sad.  He turned 14 last week.  I loved him so much.



Oh I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## chessmont

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> My little buddy, 3 toes the chinchilla passed away this afternoon. We are all heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903541



I'm sorry, spoiledlttleldy


----------



## ScottyGal

lulilu said:


> I have never opened this thread, nor have I been able to read it.  I just had to let my doxie Moose go this morning.  He was so tired.  He was shutting down.  I can't stop crying and feel so so sad.  He turned 14 last week.  I loved him so much.



So sorry for your loss. Cannot imagine what you are going through &#9825; RIP Moose xx


----------



## boxermom

lulilu said:


> I have never opened this thread, nor have I been able to read it.  I just had to let my doxie Moose go this morning.  He was so tired.  He was shutting down.  I can't stop crying and feel so so sad.  He turned 14 last week.  I loved him so much.



I'm so sorry. You did the right thing, but it hurts so much. Hugs.


----------



## boxermom

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> My little buddy, 3 toes the chinchilla passed away this afternoon. We are all heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903541



He's adorable! I'm so sorry--he was loved and happy. Try to take comfort in that while you grieve. Many hugs to you.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

chessmont said:


> I'm sorry, spoiledlttleldy







boxermom said:


> He's adorable! I'm so sorry--he was loved and happy. Try to take comfort in that while you grieve. Many hugs to you.




Thank you. It's never easy. It will take a while to get used to him not being here.


----------



## luvprada

cats n bags said:


> Mama Kitty went in for her TNR today, and as I suspected, she was pregnant with 4 little kittens.  :cry: Play hard at the bridge little guys. It was not your time yet, and I hope that when you do come back to this side of the bridge you are sent to loving homes with kind people to smother you in kisses and hugs.



I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## luvprada

A88ey_ann said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Play hard up at the Bridge Cypress.



I understand 1 less food bowl and a hole in the heart. Take care of yourself


----------



## kemilia

lulilu said:


> I have never opened this thread, nor have I been able to read it.  I just had to let my doxie Moose go this morning.  He was so tired.  He was shutting down.  I can't stop crying and feel so so sad.  He turned 14 last week.  I loved him so much.


 

I'm so sorry, I know the pain you are feeling. Moose had a wonderful human parent in you, we love them so much, it is so hard.


----------



## kemilia

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> My little buddy, 3 toes the chinchilla passed away this afternoon. We are all heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903541


 

I'm so sorry for you, I've never lost a chinchilla but I'm sure the pain you feel is the same, we cry and cry. Take care.


----------



## lulilu

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  It still feels so raw.  I miss him so much.  I can't even really talk to anyone because I just cry.  He was such a good boy.


----------



## skyqueen

lulilu said:


> I have never opened this thread, nor have I been able to read it.  I just had to let my doxie Moose go this morning.  He was so tired.  He was shutting down.  I can't stop crying and feel so so sad.  He turned 14 last week.  I loved him so much.




Never easy, lulilu...but you did the most loving and kindest thing for your dear Moose.  Hugs!


----------



## mp4

lulilu said:


> I have never opened this thread, nor have I been able to read it.  I just had to let my doxie Moose go this morning.  He was so tired.  He was shutting down.  I can't stop crying and feel so so sad.  He turned 14 last week.  I loved him so much.



So sorry for your loss dear....  Play hard Moose!




Spoiledlttleldy said:


> My little buddy, 3 toes the chinchilla passed away this afternoon. We are all heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903541



{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

In loving memory of my 4 best friends.. The first 3 in the picture went last week, and the one on the rightmost, left me last night. They may have lost their battles to heartworm but they lived a great, happy and fulfilling doggie lives. They knew we loved them so much. They are family to us and we will miss them so much.. I can't stop crying right now T-T and I don't know when I'll recover.

Thank you Elmo, Shino, Brooke and Hachiko! You'll all be forever in my heart &#128150;


----------



## lulilu

LVintage_LVoe said:


> In loving memory of my 4 best friends.. The first 3 in the picture went last week, and the one on the rightmost, left me last night. They may have lost their battles to heartworm but they lived a great, happy and fulfilling doggie lives. They knew we loved them so much. They are family to us and we will miss them so much.. I can't stop crying right now T-T and I don't know when I'll recover.
> 
> Thank you Elmo, Shino, Brooke and Hachiko! You'll all be forever in my heart &#128150;



Xoh, what a great loss!  I am so sorry that you lost your babies all at once.  Hugs and love to you for caring for them while they were sick.


----------



## ScottyGal

LVintage_LVoe said:


> In loving memory of my 4 best friends.. The first 3 in the picture went last week, and the one on the rightmost, left me last night. They may have lost their battles to heartworm but they lived a great, happy and fulfilling doggie lives. They knew we loved them so much. They are family to us and we will miss them so much.. I can't stop crying right now T-T and I don't know when I'll recover.
> 
> Thank you Elmo, Shino, Brooke and Hachiko! You'll all be forever in my heart &#128150;



This is heart breaking. So sorry for your loss


----------



## chessmont

LVintage_LVoe said:


> In loving memory of my 4 best friends.. The first 3 in the picture went last week, and the one on the rightmost, left me last night. They may have lost their battles to heartworm but they lived a great, happy and fulfilling doggie lives. They knew we loved them so much. They are family to us and we will miss them so much.. I can't stop crying right now T-T and I don't know when I'll recover.
> 
> Thank you Elmo, Shino, Brooke and Hachiko! You'll all be forever in my heart &#128150;



Oh how tragic!  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## boxermom

LVintage_LVoe said:


> In loving memory of my 4 best friends.. The first 3 in the picture went last week, and the one on the rightmost, left me last night. They may have lost their battles to heartworm but they lived a great, happy and fulfilling doggie lives. They knew we loved them so much. They are family to us and we will miss them so much.. I can't stop crying right now T-T and I don't know when I'll recover.
> 
> Thank you Elmo, Shino, Brooke and Hachiko! You'll all be forever in my heart &#128150;



I'm so sorry--what a huge loss. Bless you for loving and caring for them.


----------



## PoohBear

I just lost my Golden this am. He was my first child and I loved him as a family member. My heart is so broken. I didn't know that heartbreak could cause so much pain. 

I feel like I let him down, but know that he is at peace now. I promised him that I would not let him suffer in pain. He had a tumor covering 80% of his spine and seemed so discouraged and sad because he couldn't walk and didn't know when he had to go to the potty. I did not want him to lose anymore of his dignity, but I'm not sure I did the right thing. Anyone else feel this way? I pray that my heart will heal and that he will forgive me.


----------



## chessmont

You did the right thing. He is thanking you for that final gift you gave him. No new for forgiveness


----------



## mp4

LVintage_LVoe said:


> In loving memory of my 4 best friends.. The first 3 in the picture went last week, and the one on the rightmost, left me last night. They may have lost their battles to heartworm but they lived a great, happy and fulfilling doggie lives. They knew we loved them so much. They are family to us and we will miss them so much.. I can't stop crying right now T-T and I don't know when I'll recover.
> 
> Thank you Elmo, Shino, Brooke and Hachiko! You'll all be forever in my heart &#128150;



So much sadness.  I am so sorry for your loss.  



Rharris1 said:


> I just lost my Golden this am. He was my first child and I loved him as a family member. My heart is so broken. I didn't know that heartbreak could cause so much pain.
> 
> I feel like I let him down, but know that he is at peace now. I promised him that I would not let him suffer in pain. He had a tumor covering 80% of his spine and seemed so discouraged and sad because he couldn't walk and didn't know when he had to go to the potty. I did not want him to lose anymore of his dignity, but I'm not sure I did the right thing. Anyone else feel this way? I pray that my heart will heal and that he will forgive me.



You did what was right for him and you kept your promise.  He knows you loved him with all your heart and did what you could.  Play hard golden boy!


----------



## pixiejenna

Rharris1 said:


> I just lost my Golden this am. He was my first child and I loved him as a family member. My heart is so broken. I didn't know that heartbreak could cause so much pain.
> 
> I feel like I let him down, but know that he is at peace now. I promised him that I would not let him suffer in pain. He had a tumor covering 80% of his spine and seemed so discouraged and sad because he couldn't walk and didn't know when he had to go to the potty. I did not want him to lose anymore of his dignity, but I'm not sure I did the right thing. Anyone else feel this way? I pray that my heart will heal and that he will forgive me.



I'm sorry for your loss. The loss of your first furbaby is always the hardest. You did the right thing his quality of life was greatly affected. You're listened to his body language and his cues. It's normal to want to second guess your self because your not ready to let them go. You don't want to keep him going when he's in pain. He will always love you.






LVintage_LVoe said:


> In loving memory of my 4 best friends.. The first 3 in the picture went last week, and the one on the rightmost, left me last night. They may have lost their battles to heartworm but they lived a great, happy and fulfilling doggie lives. They knew we loved them so much. They are family to us and we will miss them so much.. I can't stop crying right now T-T and I don't know when I'll recover.
> 
> Thank you Elmo, Shino, Brooke and Hachiko! You'll all be forever in my heart &#128150;



I'm sorry for your multiple losses. That is really rough to loose so many babies at once *hugs*.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

lulilu, _Lee, chessmont, boxermom, mp4 and pixiejenna..

Thank you all for your sympathy.. I miss them all so much! They've been with us even before I had kids (my firstborn is now 6 years old). Though it's hard to accept that they're gone, what gives me solace is that we have given them happy and comfortable lives and we treated them as our own, with much love and care. I know they felt that. No one can replace them in our hearts. I'm trying my best to move on and not cry everytime I think about them. I will just think of our happy moments together to ease the pain.


----------



## PoohBear

I am also thankful that there are others who understand the love we have for our fur babies. I loved my Golden enough to let him go, but it still hurts. I'm just blessed enough to know that I will see him again one day!


----------



## zestylemons

Unfortunately I had to let my little Ollie go March 4th 2013. He was estimated to be only 6-7 when he passed. Poor baby, he was so young. I still think about him every day.

RIP my little smelly bum xXx


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry for your loss at such an early age...makes it even harder in my experience.


----------



## SouthTampa

zestylemons said:


> Unfortunately I had to let my little Ollie go March 4th 2013. He was estimated to be only 6-7 when he passed. Poor baby, he was so young. I still think about him every day.
> 
> RIP my little smelly bum xXx


That is so young.  It definitely make it more diffcult to accept.    Please acept my condolences.    I had to put my doxie down a couple of months ago but she was 16.   We do  love our animals &#128512;


----------



## SouthTampa

That is so young.  It definitely make it more diffcult to accept.    Please acept my condolences.    I had to put my doxie down a couple of months ago but she was 16.   We do  love our animals &#128512;


----------



## indiaink

We chose to euthanize our beloved Taz two weeks ago this past Monday. He was almost 16 1/2 years old, and we'd had him since he was a tiny kitten.

He wasn't eating enough, and his labwork showed he was in the beginning stages of age-related kidney failure. He'd lost so much weight over the past few months, and in spite of trying every kind of food imaginable, he just wasn't interested enough to eat enough to maintain his weight. He was also diabetic, and I worried constantly that he wasn't eating enough to keep his insulin levels in some kind of good shape.

I still feel it was too soon, that he wasn't ready, that I somehow murdered my own Beast. Everybody tells me otherwise, and I know on some rational level that I did the right thing, but it doesn't take much for me to start crying.  I am truly grieving, and I haven't ever felt this way. I can't talk about this without crying, so writing is all that's left (and I'm not doing too well there, either - I've had to stop several times for crying.)  I keep thinking "better a week too soon than a minute too late" but then I think nooooo, no no no. I lost my kitten, my Rat, my Beast, my best cat in the whole world.  My mistake was having the vet come to the house and me staying - I should have left and had DH call when it was done, but I stayed with Zoey the dog and Zoey got to see Taz after so she understood Taz was gone but that image is seared in my brain and I can't bear it.

Thank you all for letting me share.


----------



## chessmont

Oh india I am so sorry, many hugs to you


----------



## leasul2003

indiaink said:


> We chose to euthanize our beloved Taz two weeks ago this past Monday. He was almost 16 1/2 years old, and we'd had him since he was a tiny kitten.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share.



((Hugs)) I completely understand how you feel. In October we had to make a similar decision for my 18 y.o. baby. It's never easy, even when they have all these health issues and the vet reassures you that it's the right thing. You always wonder if you gave up too soon. But rest assured that you did make the right decision. It will eventually get easier with time and you will eventually be able to think about your guy without tears, but instead with a smile as you remember his quirks and funny things he did.


----------



## indiaink

chessmont said:


> Oh india I am so sorry, many hugs to you


Thank you.



leasul2003 said:


> ((Hugs)) I completely understand how you feel. In October we had to make a similar decision for my 18 y.o. baby. It's never easy, even when they have all these health issues and the vet reassures you that it's the right thing. You always wonder if you gave up too soon. But rest assured that you did make the right decision. It will eventually get easier with time and you will eventually be able to think about your guy without tears, but instead with a smile as you remember his quirks and funny things he did.


Aw, thank you, lea - :cry:


----------



## cats n bags

So, how do I sum up the life of a special little kitty in just a few words on a blog post...

Chessie was pure joy wrapped up in cat fur.  She came in to my life almost 15 years ago as the world's ugliest kitten with the Buster Keaton face and grew up into a beautiful calico girl.  She rarely walked anywhere, preferring to bounce from one end of the house to the other over the cat trees and the furniture zig zagging across the space until she got where she was going.  She liked to roar as she was flying through the house which startled me the first few times until I realized it was her "Joyful Noise."  She was always ready for a celebration and loved unwrapping her gifts at Christmas time.

She got her name because she liked to sleep under the covers with me and rest her head on my pillow like the railroad kitten mascot for the Chesapeake passenger trains.  This in turn, lead me to collect the glass Chessie Boxes and other glass kitties made by Fenton Art Glass.

It was not unexpected that last summer Chessie started showing signs of failing kidneys, so I knew our time together was limited.  I made sure to love the stuffin's out of her and not waste any of our remaining time on this side of the bridge.   On April 7, I knew it was time to let her cross over the bridge to join her buddies Pete Moss and Wet Willy and the other kitties that helped me raise the delightful little kitten who grew into one of my best friends ever.  I miss her terribly, but know that she will be in good paws as she waits for me to join her on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## boxermom

cats n bags said:


> So, how do I sum up the life of a special little kitty in just a few words on a blog post...
> 
> Chessie was pure joy wrapped up in cat fur.  She came in to my life almost 15 years ago as the world's ugliest kitten with the Buster Keaton face and grew up into a beautiful calico girl.  She rarely walked anywhere, preferring to bounce from one end of the house to the other over the cat trees and the furniture zig zagging across the space until she got where she was going.  She liked to roar as she was flying through the house which startled me the first few times until I realized it was her "Joyful Noise."  She was always ready for a celebration and loved unwrapping her gifts at Christmas time.
> 
> She got her name because she liked to sleep under the covers with me and rest her head on my pillow like the railroad kitten mascot for the Chesapeake passenger trains.  This in turn, lead me to collect the glass Chessie Boxes and other glass kitties made by Fenton Art Glass.
> 
> It was not unexpected that last summer Chessie started showing signs of failing kidneys, so I knew our time together was limited.  I made sure to love the stuffin's out of her and not waste any of our remaining time on this side of the bridge.   On April 7, I knew it was time to let her cross over the bridge to join her buddies Pete Moss and Wet Willy and the other kitties that helped me raise the delightful little kitten who grew into one of my best friends ever.  I miss her terribly, but know that she will be in good paws as she waits for me to join her on the other side of the bridge.



I'm so sorry. She sounds like the best companion you could have.


----------



## sdkitty

such a sweet post
rip Chessie


----------



## clevercat

Oh cats, what a beautiful tribute to your sweet Chessie. Play hard up at the Bridge, little girl. You are loved.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## indiaink

For the sad goodbye, this made me smile, and that's how we should always remember those we lost. Honor their time with us with love and gentle smiles through the tears.









cats n bags said:


> So, how do I sum up the life of a special little kitty in just a few words on a blog post...
> 
> Chessie was pure joy wrapped up in cat fur.  She came in to my life almost 15 years ago as the world's ugliest kitten with the Buster Keaton face and grew up into a beautiful calico girl.  She rarely walked anywhere, preferring to bounce from one end of the house to the other over the cat trees and the furniture zig zagging across the space until she got where she was going.  She liked to roar as she was flying through the house which startled me the first few times until I realized it was her "Joyful Noise."  She was always ready for a celebration and loved unwrapping her gifts at Christmas time.
> 
> She got her name because she liked to sleep under the covers with me and rest her head on my pillow like the railroad kitten mascot for the Chesapeake passenger trains.  This in turn, lead me to collect the glass Chessie Boxes and other glass kitties made by Fenton Art Glass.
> 
> It was not unexpected that last summer Chessie started showing signs of failing kidneys, so I knew our time together was limited.  I made sure to love the stuffin's out of her and not waste any of our remaining time on this side of the bridge.   On April 7, I knew it was time to let her cross over the bridge to join her buddies Pete Moss and Wet Willy and the other kitties that helped me raise the delightful little kitten who grew into one of my best friends ever.  I miss her terribly, but know that she will be in good paws as she waits for me to join her on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## chessmont

What a touching tribute.  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## feline6

This thread is a source of comfort to me, to know that so many of us love our animal friends... May they rest in peace and know that they are truly and deeply loved. 

We just lost our baby on the morning of 1st May 2015. He was a tubby little thing but he lived a long and full life. He was gone so suddenly, and we miss him terribly. I can't help tearing just thinking I won't be able to see him run to me when I get home, but I look forward to seeing him on the rainbow bridge. 





Thank you so much for coming into our lives and being the silly goof that you are. I hope you know that we love you and you will always be a part of our family.


----------



## indiaink

Awww, I'm sorry for this.  Can you tell us his story?  How long did you have him?  So handsome!




feline6 said:


> This thread is a source of comfort to me, to know that so many of us love our animal friends... May they rest in peace and know that they are truly and deeply loved.
> 
> We just lost our baby on the morning of 1st May 2015. He was a tubby little thing but he lived a long and full life. He was gone so suddenly, and we miss him terribly. I can't help tearing just thinking I won't be able to see him run to me when I get home, but I look forward to seeing him on the rainbow bridge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983559
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for coming into our lives and being the silly goof that you are. I hope you know that we love you and you will always be a part of our family.


----------



## feline6

indiaink said:


> Awww, I'm sorry for this.  Can you tell us his story?  How long did you have him?  So handsome!




Thank you indiaink for your kind words. I agree, he truly is a handsome cocker spaniel! 

We adopted him in September 2013 from a family who decided to give him up because they claimed that they were going overseas for an extended period of time for work. He was by then already a tubby thing because his previous owners fed him too much junk [emoji29]. He was already a senior citizen by then! We took him in because we lost one of our mini schnauzers due to old age in early 2012 (another case where the owner abandoned the dog because he was old, why does this always happen [emoji17]) and we felt sorry for him. It's always harder to rehome a senior dog.

What a great decision we made though! We love him dearly and clearly, he loved us too. He was a very loyal dog with anxiety issues. He didn't like to be alone.

On 1 May 2015, he suffered from a stroke and passed away rather quickly. Even though the time with us was short, we are heartbroken as he was an integral part of our lives. 





Here's a picture of him on his first swim! He enjoyed it very much. I was very surprised. When we reached the dog pool without any hesitation he jumped in and we had a huge scare as he does not have any prior experience with water (except when he takes his shower). [emoji23] he's a natural, we ended up playing fetch with him in the pool. 




Here's another picture of him, with our mini schnauzer (she's 16 this year!). He loves her a lot. They are conspirators- he does the stealing of the food and they share the spoils. She seems so sad now that she has lost her buddy. [emoji22]


----------



## indiaink

Ohhh!  Lovely photos!  I didn't recognize him as a Cocker, but now I see clearly. I had a Cocker Spaniel at one time; I named her Maggie.  I rescued her, too - she'd been dumped in my neighborhood, and had recently given birth.  Cockers are such loving dogs, no doubt.

Can you tell us his name, and your Mini S.'s name?

I cannot fathom people who turn an older dog out.  My God, the cruelty of humans.  They didn't deserve a dog to begin with.  It gives me cold chills.

I lost one of my cats a long time ago to a stroke (the vet called it a 'saddle thrombi') and he was gone in 20 minutes.  I swear, one minute we're all fine, and the next we're at the Emergency Vet and making 'that decision'.  Man.

Was your Mini S in the house when the stroke happened?  She knows what happened?



feline6 said:


> Thank you indiaink for your kind words. I agree, he truly is a handsome cocker spaniel!
> 
> We adopted him in September 2013 from a family who decided to give him up because they claimed that they were going overseas for an extended period of time for work. He was by then already a tubby thing because his previous owners fed him too much junk [emoji29]. He was already a senior citizen by then! We took him in because we lost one of our mini schnauzers due to old age in early 2012 (another case where the owner abandoned the dog because he was old, why does this always happen [emoji17]) and we felt sorry for him. It's always harder to rehome a senior dog.
> 
> What a great decision we made though! We love him dearly and clearly, he loved us too. He was a very loyal dog with anxiety issues. He didn't like to be alone.
> 
> On 1 May 2015, he suffered from a stroke and passed away rather quickly. Even though the time with us was short, we are heartbroken as he was an integral part of our lives.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983697
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of him on his first swim! He enjoyed it very much. I was very surprised. When we reached the dog pool without any hesitation he jumped in and we had a huge scare as he does not have any prior experience with water (except when he takes his shower). [emoji23] he's a natural, we ended up playing fetch with him in the pool.
> 
> View attachment 2983698
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of him, with our mini schnauzer (she's 16 this year!). He loves her a lot. They are conspirators- he does the stealing of the food and they share the spoils. She seems so sad now that she has lost her buddy. [emoji22]


----------



## chessmont

feline6 said:


> This thread is a source of comfort to me, to know that so many of us love our animal friends... May they rest in peace and know that they are truly and deeply loved.
> 
> We just lost our baby on the morning of 1st May 2015. He was a tubby little thing but he lived a long and full life. He was gone so suddenly, and we miss him terribly. I can't help tearing just thinking I won't be able to see him run to me when I get home, but I look forward to seeing him on the rainbow bridge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983559
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for coming into our lives and being the silly goof that you are. I hope you know that we love you and you will always be a part of our family.



I'm so sorry feline6.  I hate when I see this thread updated...


----------



## feline6

indiaink said:


> Ohhh!  Lovely photos!  I didn't recognize him as a Cocker, but now I see clearly. I had a Cocker Spaniel at one time; I named her Maggie.  I rescued her, too - she'd been dumped in my neighborhood, and had recently given birth.  Cockers are such loving dogs, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us his name, and your Mini S.'s name?
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot fathom people who turn an older dog out.  My God, the cruelty of humans.  They didn't deserve a dog to begin with.  It gives me cold chills.
> 
> 
> 
> I lost one of my cats a long time ago to a stroke (the vet called it a 'saddle thrombi') and he was gone in 20 minutes.  I swear, one minute we're all fine, and the next we're at the Emergency Vet and making 'that decision'.  Man.
> 
> 
> 
> Was your Mini S in the house when the stroke happened?  She knows what happened?




Poor maggie!  how can they do that. When I read about cases of breeding for profit I feel so dismayed and disgusted. We're talking about lives here, for goodness sake... I hope more potential pet owners make the decision to adopt instead of buying them from mills and breeders.

The cocker spaniel's name was Jonas, and the mini schnauzer is Kiki. they were all named by their previous owners- they had already gotten used to their old names, and we didn't want to confuse them. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat, I went to read up a little about saddle thrombi and it seems so distressing to have to watch your baby suffer... I think it's incredibly hard for anyone to make that decision, but it's probably for the best to prevent further pain and suffering. *hugs* how are your other cats coping? 

Kiki was present when he was passing (it was at home and so sudden, no one was awake at that point of time) but she was probably asleep - dogs her age spend a lot of their time napping. It frightens me to know someday she will have to cross the rainbow bridge too, but I don't want to think about that for now. I just want to spend as much time as I can with her and give her all the love that she deserves.


----------



## feline6

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry feline6.  I hate when I see this thread updated...




Thank you chessmont for your kind words. I hate it too, to know that others have lost their animal friends. 

Btw I have seen some pictures of your fabulous dogs on tpf. I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## chessmont

feline6 said:


> Thank you chessmont for your kind words. I hate it too, to know that others have lost their animal friends.
> 
> Btw I have seen some pictures of your fabulous dogs on tpf. I think they are gorgeous.



Thank you, feline6


----------



## mp4

feline6 said:


> Thank you indiaink for your kind words. I agree, he truly is a handsome cocker spaniel!
> 
> We adopted him in September 2013 from a family who decided to give him up because they claimed that they were going overseas for an extended period of time for work. He was by then already a tubby thing because his previous owners fed him too much junk [emoji29]. He was already a senior citizen by then! We took him in because we lost one of our mini schnauzers due to old age in early 2012 (another case where the owner abandoned the dog because he was old, why does this always happen [emoji17]) and we felt sorry for him. It's always harder to rehome a senior dog.
> 
> What a great decision we made though! We love him dearly and clearly, he loved us too. He was a very loyal dog with anxiety issues. He didn't like to be alone.
> 
> On 1 May 2015, he suffered from a stroke and passed away rather quickly. Even though the time with us was short, we are heartbroken as he was an integral part of our lives.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983697
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of him on his first swim! He enjoyed it very much. I was very surprised. When we reached the dog pool without any hesitation he jumped in and we had a huge scare as he does not have any prior experience with water (except when he takes his shower). [emoji23] he's a natural, we ended up playing fetch with him in the pool.
> 
> View attachment 2983698
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of him, with our mini schnauzer (she's 16 this year!). He loves her a lot. They are conspirators- he does the stealing of the food and they share the spoils. She seems so sad now that she has lost her buddy. [emoji22]



So sorry for your loss...


----------



## indiaink

Yoda's ST was over 20 years ago ... his half-brother, T.A., witnessed that deal and gave out the loudest screech I'd ever heard.  Yoda was 16, T.A. was 17.  T.A. did OK on his own for about six months, then we got him a kitten, Taz, who recently crossed the Rainbow Bridge at almost 17 years old. T.A. made it to about 18, he died in 1998.

Yes, spend as much time with Kiki as you can. enjoy it always!




feline6 said:


> ...I'm so sorry to hear about your cat, I went to read up a little about saddle thrombi and it seems so distressing to have to watch your baby suffer... I think it's incredibly hard for anyone to make that decision, but it's probably for the best to prevent further pain and suffering. *hugs* how are your other cats coping?
> 
> Kiki was present when he was passing (it was at home and so sudden, no one was awake at that point of time) but she was probably asleep - dogs her age spend a lot of their time napping. It frightens me to know someday she will have to cross the rainbow bridge too, but I don't want to think about that for now. I just want to spend as much time as I can with her and give her all the love that she deserves.


----------



## mp4

Missing Milo... We freed him from his failing body a year ago last weekend.  I miss him every day.


----------



## chessmont

MP4, how time flies


----------



## feline6

mp4 said:


> Missing Milo... We freed him from his failing body a year ago last weekend.  I miss him every day.




Oh no, that must have been a very trying day... was it from old age? [emoji17] 

I'm sure Milo misses you too.


----------



## feline6

indiaink said:


> Yoda's ST was over 20 years ago ... his half-brother, T.A., witnessed that deal and gave out the loudest screech I'd ever heard.  Yoda was 16, T.A. was 17.  T.A. did OK on his own for about six months, then we got him a kitten, Taz, who recently crossed the Rainbow Bridge at almost 17 years old. T.A. made it to about 18, he died in 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, spend as much time with Kiki as you can. enjoy it always!




Indiaink, thank you! 

Wow- your cats lived really long and full lives, they must have brought you so much joy. [emoji4]


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> Missing Milo... We freed him from his failing body a year ago last weekend.  I miss him every day.




{{{ hugs }}} mp4.


----------



## Slc9

feline6 said:


> This thread is a source of comfort to me, to know that so many of us love our animal friends... May they rest in peace and know that they are truly and deeply loved.
> 
> We just lost our baby on the morning of 1st May 2015. He was a tubby little thing but he lived a long and full life. He was gone so suddenly, and we miss him terribly. I can't help tearing just thinking I won't be able to see him run to me when I get home, but I look forward to seeing him on the rainbow bridge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983559
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for coming into our lives and being the silly goof that you are. I hope you know that we love you and you will always be a part of our family.



So sorry for your loss :cry: 
Until you meet again over the rainbow bridge


----------



## feline6

Slc9 said:


> So sorry for your loss :cry:
> 
> Until you meet again over the rainbow bridge




Thank you so much for your kind words, slc9.


----------



## deliciouslyyou

My cat died during this past night. We all said our goodbyes to him last night, knowing he might not make it through the night. He'd started not wanting anything to eat or drink, nor move very much just before dinner, if he had made it through the night we would have taken him to the vet, but he died at home, which was a much better thing for him, seeing as he absolutely hated going to the vet. 
He lived with my parents, so I am happy I was home during his final days.

He's always been mine and we've been inseperable from the start, he didn't like many people or other animals, but to me and my family, he was the sweetest and most loving little cat. Maybe he wasn't so little, since most cats I've ever seen were definitely smaller than him, he was just built big. He was stubborn like the rest of the family and loved just being around us.
I already miss him and just having him around, he could bright up even the darkest of days. He and I grew up together and was  always there. 
He may have had crooked leg - after having it fixed at the vet after being hit by a car, missing an eye - removed by vet after it was damaged, probably in a fight with another cat, he was quite territorial, even in his older days, when we then had to help him keep other animals out of our yard, but was the perfect pet, he never made much trouble, he knew the lines and hardly ever crossed them. Only when being mischievous and given the perfect opportunity.
He'll be missed so much, but one day we will meet again [emoji173]&#65039;




May you rest in peace my beloved little "kit-kat".

It's nice to have a thread to remember our loved pets when they're gone, even though it's a sad part of life.
Thanks for letting me share, it's nice to have someone outside my family or friends to share it with.


----------



## chessmont

deliciouslyyou said:


> My cat died during this past night. We all said our goodbyes to him last night, knowing he might not make it through the night.
> May you rest in peace my beloved little "kit-kat".
> 
> It's nice to have a thread to remember our loved pets when they're gone, even though it's a sad part of life.
> Thanks for letting me share, it's nice to have someone outside my family or friends to share it with.



I'm so sorry for your loss. He sounded like quite the character.


----------



## deliciouslyyou

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. He sounded like quite the character.


Thank you so much for the kind words


----------



## pollekeskisses

Put down my chronically ill guinea pig Cleo. She started having kidney-bladder issues at 4months old, it took another two months before we knew she had an extremely rare calcium issue. It's been a miracle in it's own she lived this long but I would have loved for her to live even longer, you know? But she was done fighting another bladder infection and I am against suffering. Glad I could take the battle out of her little paws. She was given narcotics for sleep, and it was one last sigh and she was gone. It was her time, She was at peace and loved from her first to her last second.

Goodbye little girl, you were my brave one. 
22 March 2013 - 7 May 2015


----------



## deliciouslyyou

pollekeskisses said:


> Put down my chronically ill guinea pig Cleo. She started having kidney-bladder issues at 4months old, it took another two months before we knew she had an extremely rare calcium issue. It's been a miracle in it's own she lived this long but I would have loved for her to live even longer, you know? But she was done fighting another bladder infection and I am against suffering. Glad I could take the battle out of her little paws. She was given narcotics for sleep, and it was one last sigh and she was gone. It was her time, She was at peace and loved from her first to her last second.
> 
> Goodbye little girl, you were my brave one.
> 22 March 2013 - 7 May 2015


I'm so sorry for your loss, it's never an easy decision to put them down, even when you know that it's for the best.


----------



## chessmont

pollekeskisses said:


> Put down my chronically ill guinea pig Cleo. She started having kidney-bladder issues at 4months old, it took another two months before we knew she had an extremely rare calcium issue. It's been a miracle in it's own she lived this long but I would have loved for her to live even longer, you know? But she was done fighting another bladder infection and I am against suffering. Glad I could take the battle out of her little paws. She was given narcotics for sleep, and it was one last sigh and she was gone. It was her time, She was at peace and loved from her first to her last second.
> 
> Goodbye little girl, you were my brave one.
> 22 March 2013 - 7 May 2015



I'm so sorry...


----------



## luvprada

deliciouslyyou said:


> My cat died during this past night. We all said our goodbyes to him last night, knowing he might not make it through the night. He'd started not wanting anything to eat or drink, nor move very much just before dinner, if he had made it through the night we would have taken him to the vet, but he died at home, which was a much better thing for him, seeing as he absolutely hated going to the vet.
> He lived with my parents, so I am happy I was home during his final days.
> 
> He's always been mine and we've been inseperable from the start, he didn't like many people or other animals, but to me and my family, he was the sweetest and most loving little cat. Maybe he wasn't so little, since most cats I've ever seen were definitely smaller than him, he was just built big. He was stubborn like the rest of the family and loved just being around us.
> I already miss him and just having him around, he could bright up even the darkest of days. He and I grew up together and was  always there.
> He may have had crooked leg - after having it fixed at the vet after being hit by a car, missing an eye - removed by vet after it was damaged, probably in a fight with another cat, he was quite territorial, even in his older days, when we then had to help him keep other animals out of our yard, but was the perfect pet, he never made much trouble, he knew the lines and hardly ever crossed them. Only when being mischievous and given the perfect opportunity.
> He'll be missed so much, but one day we will meet again [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2987633
> 
> 
> May you rest in peace my beloved little "kit-kat".
> 
> It's nice to have a thread to remember our loved pets when they're gone, even though it's a sad part of life.
> Thanks for letting me share, it's nice to have someone outside my family or friends to share it with.



I am so terribly sorry. Sounds like he was very loved


----------



## deliciouslyyou

luvprada said:


> I am so terribly sorry. Sounds like he was very loved


Thank you very much for the kind words, he was very much so


----------



## pixiejenna

pollekeskisses said:


> Put down my chronically ill guinea pig Cleo. She started having kidney-bladder issues at 4months old, it took another two months before we knew she had an extremely rare calcium issue. It's been a miracle in it's own she lived this long but I would have loved for her to live even longer, you know? But she was done fighting another bladder infection and I am against suffering. Glad I could take the battle out of her little paws. She was given narcotics for sleep, and it was one last sigh and she was gone. It was her time, She was at peace and loved from her first to her last second.
> 
> Goodbye little girl, you were my brave one.
> 22 March 2013 - 7 May 2015



I'm sorry for your loss. I recall reading about her kidney issues here. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.







deliciouslyyou said:


> My cat died during this past night. We all said our goodbyes to him last night, knowing he might not make it through the night. He'd started not wanting anything to eat or drink, nor move very much just before dinner, if he had made it through the night we would have taken him to the vet, but he died at home, which was a much better thing for him, seeing as he absolutely hated going to the vet.
> He lived with my parents, so I am happy I was home during his final days.
> 
> He's always been mine and we've been inseperable from the start, he didn't like many people or other animals, but to me and my family, he was the sweetest and most loving little cat. Maybe he wasn't so little, since most cats I've ever seen were definitely smaller than him, he was just built big. He was stubborn like the rest of the family and loved just being around us.
> I already miss him and just having him around, he could bright up even the darkest of days. He and I grew up together and was  always there.
> He may have had crooked leg - after having it fixed at the vet after being hit by a car, missing an eye - removed by vet after it was damaged, probably in a fight with another cat, he was quite territorial, even in his older days, when we then had to help him keep other animals out of our yard, but was the perfect pet, he never made much trouble, he knew the lines and hardly ever crossed them. Only when being mischievous and given the perfect opportunity.
> He'll be missed so much, but one day we will meet again [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2987633
> 
> 
> May you rest in peace my beloved little "kit-kat".
> 
> It's nice to have a thread to remember our loved pets when they're gone, even though it's a sad part of life.
> Thanks for letting me share, it's nice to have someone outside my family or friends to share it with.




I'm sorry for your loss of your childhood furbaby. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## deliciouslyyou

pixiejenna said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I recall reading about her kidney issues here. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss of your childhood furbaby. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


Thank you very much for the kind words


----------



## vinbenphon1

deliciouslyyou said:


> My cat died during this past night. We all said our goodbyes to him last night, knowing he might not make it through the night. He'd started not wanting anything to eat or drink, nor move very much just before dinner, if he had made it through the night we would have taken him to the vet, but he died at home, which was a much better thing for him, seeing as he absolutely hated going to the vet. .



I am so sorry to hear of your loss deliciouslyyou. Kit Kat looks like such a sweet heart with an equally beautiful personality.


----------



## deliciouslyyou

vinbenphon1 said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your loss deliciouslyyou. Kit Kat looks like such a sweet heart with an equally beautiful personality.


Thank you very much for your kind words, he definitely was beautiful inside and out


----------



## Celinebox

I'm sorry for all your losses. It's heart breaking to lose pets. I'm still feel really sad thinking about them.

The grey cat Juju passed last september from cancer. She was 14 years and 9 months. I felt really really guilty when she died because I tried so hard to hold on to her. She was too old to have surgery and could only be on medication. She stopped eating and the vet gave me two choices, euthanisia or feeding tube. I opted for feeding tube because I was in denial and I thought she would recover if I do my best to help her. I also didn't believe that my cat would want to die without trying. It was a long and painful two months of force feeding through a tube and her not doing much and just sleeping. I wished I would just let her go instead of trying so hard and made her suffer.

The kitten in the picture died from a birth defect, she lived ony for 3 months. I got her from my ex boss and she was born without an anus. She also had surgery to correct it but she didn't make it.


----------



## chessmont

Celinebox said:


> I'm sorry for all your losses. It's heart breaking to lose pets. I'm still feel really sad thinking about them.
> 
> The grey cat Juju passed last september from cancer. She was 14 years and 9 months. I felt really really guilty when she died because I tried so hard to hold on to her. She was too old to have surgery and could only be on medication. She stopped eating and the vet gave me two choices, euthanisia or feeding tube. I opted for feeding tube because I was in denial and I thought she would recover if I do my best to help her. I also didn't believe that my cat would want to die without trying. It was a long and painful two months of force feeding through a tube and her not doing much and just sleeping. I wished I would just let her go instead of trying so hard and made her suffer.
> 
> The kitten in the picture died from a birth defect, she lived ony for 3 months. I got her from my ex boss and she was born without an anus. She also had surgery to correct it but she didn't make it.



Aww celinebox, so much sadness, I'm sorry.


----------



## feline6

pollekeskisses said:


> Put down my chronically ill guinea pig Cleo. She started having kidney-bladder issues at 4months old, it took another two months before we knew she had an extremely rare calcium issue. It's been a miracle in it's own she lived this long but I would have loved for her to live even longer, you know? But she was done fighting another bladder infection and I am against suffering. Glad I could take the battle out of her little paws. She was given narcotics for sleep, and it was one last sigh and she was gone. It was her time, She was at peace and loved from her first to her last second.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye little girl, you were my brave one.
> 
> 22 March 2013 - 7 May 2015




*hugs*

Am so sorry to hear about your loss. 

Rest in peace, Cleo. You were and are still loved.


----------



## pmburk

Well, I wish I was not posting in this thread. :cry: We have lost 2 cats since March - our 2 senior kitties. 

Jake, my husband's 14 year old tabby, died in March, and Moses, who we had bottle-fed & hand-raised, died a week ago. Both had very long, happy lives, filled with lots of love. It still hurts a lot to lose them, but toward the end they both struggled with illness to some degree (typical elderly cat stuff - heart failure, etc.) so we are glad they did not suffer. Moses (red tabby) was literally the sweetest little boy kitty I have ever seen.  He loved sleeping in the bed under the blankets, and every Christmas he would snuggle up under the tree on the tree skirt.


----------



## poopsie

pmburk said:


> Well, I wish I was not posting in this thread. :cry: We have lost 2 cats since March - our 2 senior kitties.
> 
> Jake, my husband's 14 year old tabby, died in March, and Moses, who we had bottle-fed & hand-raised, died a week ago. Both had very long, happy lives, filled with lots of love. It still hurts a lot to lose them, but toward the end they both struggled with illness to some degree (typical elderly cat stuff - heart failure, etc.) so we are glad they did not suffer. Moses (red tabby) was literally the sweetest little boy kitty I have ever seen.  He loved sleeping in the bed under the blankets, and every Christmas he would snuggle up under the tree on the tree skirt.






I know...........I _hate_ to see this thread bumped up 
So sorry for you and your husband's loss of your treasured companions. How wonderful that they had such a long and wonderful life though. They were gorgeous kitties!


----------



## boxermom

pmburk said:


> Well, I wish I was not posting in this thread. :cry: We have lost 2 cats since March - our 2 senior kitties.
> 
> Jake, my husband's 14 year old tabby, died in March, and Moses, who we had bottle-fed & hand-raised, died a week ago. Both had very long, happy lives, filled with lots of love. It still hurts a lot to lose them, but toward the end they both struggled with illness to some degree (typical elderly cat stuff - heart failure, etc.) so we are glad they did not suffer. Moses (red tabby) was literally the sweetest little boy kitty I have ever seen.  He loved sleeping in the bed under the blankets, and every Christmas he would snuggle up under the tree on the tree skirt.



Bless your hearts--they knew love. I'm so sorry, though. The hole is so large when they leave us.


----------



## tflowers921

Our beautiful Sassafras went over the bridge this past Tuesday. She was a sweet & gentle girl & we love her so much. I keep waiting for her to walk out from another room, our house feels so empty without her. I pray that she is running around again like she loved to do. We are heart broken & miss her so much. We love you so much [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]


----------



## pollekeskisses

I'm sorry old man, I would have loved to see your boney buttom running around the sows for at least another year. It wasn't meant to be, I knew you wouldn't last winter in any case but this was so unfair. I can only hope you enjoyed your time with me and the ladies provided. 

Darwin was pts after finding a massive abses (infection) caused by a tooth. Due to his age and condition he would have never recovered from a surgery, and draining isn't an real option with guineas. They have a high infection risk. Therefore his best option was forever sleep. I would have loved to do anything else but it would have meant suffering for him, and I'm against stretching live on the behalf of the human.

Goodbye "grandpa" Darwin, you were something special with your don't touch me rule (or I'll bite you). I enjoyed the fact you never understood that females were for more then sleeping warm.

Darwin 30 April 2010 - 21 May 2015
May the heavens be filed with sows for you to sleep next to.


----------



## boxermom

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3004049
> 
> Our beautiful Sassafras went over the bridge this past Tuesday. She was a sweet & gentle girl & we love her so much. I keep waiting for her to walk out from another room, our house feels so empty without her. I pray that she is running around again like she loved to do. We are heart broken & miss her so much. We love you so much [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]



She's beautiful--I can see the sweetness in her face. What you said about expecting to see them and then realizing they're gone hit me hard. That's just about the toughest thing for me during the grieving process. The emptiness in my heart and in the house.


----------



## boxermom

pollekeskisses said:


> I'm sorry old man, I would have loved to see your boney buttom running around the sows for at least another year. It wasn't meant to be, I knew you wouldn't last winter in any case but this was so unfair. I can only hope you enjoyed your time with me and the ladies provided.
> 
> Darwin was pts after finding a massive abses (infection) caused by a tooth. Due to his age and condition he would have never recovered from a surgery, and draining isn't an real option with guineas. They have a high infection risk. Therefore his best option was forever sleep. I would have loved to do anything else but it would have meant suffering for him, and I'm against stretching live on the behalf of the human.
> 
> Goodbye "grandpa" Darwin, you were something special with your don't touch me rule (or I'll bite you). I enjoyed the fact you never understood that females were for more then sleeping warm.
> 
> Darwin 30 April 2010 - 21 May 2015
> May the heavens be filed with sows for you to sleep next to.



I'm so sorry. It sounds like you did the most loving thing for Darwin.


----------



## tflowers921

boxermom said:


> She's beautiful--I can see the sweetness in her face. What you said about expecting to see them and then realizing they're gone hit me hard. That's just about the toughest thing for me during the grieving process. The emptiness in my heart and in the house.




Thank you so much. She was the most gentle girl. She loved to walk around so without that it's just so quiet. We have a boxer and a terrier and they both loved her so much, they keep looking for her too. I knew this would be hard, but it's harder than I thought. My heart goes out to you & everyone here, I'm very glad though that we have somewhere to share this [emoji22]


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry for all the recent losses...  I too, hate seeing this thread bumped.


----------



## LVBagLady

I lost my Smitten 06 / 13 / 2015 just 8 days after his 15th birthday.  I just happened to be home on my lunch hour when he came down to greet me and I noticed him staggering slightly.  He went down hill fast within the next hour and instead of going back to work I was rushing him to the vet. His bp was high. They kept him overnight and got it down, but he could barely move. He had to be hand fed, given water through a syringe, urine expelled manually, etc. I had to make the hardest decision of my life that day.


----------



## tflowers921

LVBagLady said:


> I lost my Smitten 06 / 13 / 2015 just 8 days after his 15th birthday.  I just happened to be home on my lunch hour when he came down to greet me and I noticed him staggering slightly.  He went down hill fast within the next hour and instead of going back to work I was rushing him to the vet. His bp was high. They kept him overnight and got it down, but he could barely move. He had to be hand fed, given water through a syringe, urine expelled manually, etc. I had to make the hardest decision of my life that day.




So so sorry to hear


----------



## LVBagLady

tflowers921 said:


> So so sorry to hear



Thank you. I had 15 wonderful years with him. Smitten passed 3 days shy of the 6 mos anniversary of my Dad passing away.  I miss both of them.


----------



## Cindi

Smitten is beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss ((((HUGS))))


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry for your loss of Smitten...


----------



## Jujuma

Hugs. I don't usually come here but Smitten's face grabbed me. So sorry for your loss. You can tell from Smitten's picture he was special and well, Smitten. This will sound weird but I have a Shih Tzu who looks like Smitten. I know dogs don't usually look like cats but I have two Shih Tzu's and we swear our Max has some Kitty cat in him somewhere. I'm so glad you had your friend for so long but I know it's bitter sweet because it makes this loss so hard. Hugs again and I'm glad Smitten didn't have to suffer for very long and I hope you can smile again soon, his picture really touched me.


----------



## luvprada

LVBagLady said:


> Thank you. I had 15 wonderful years with him. Smitten passed 3 days shy of the 6 mos anniversary of my Dad passing away.  I miss both of them.



I'm so terribly sorry for both of your losses.


----------



## LVBagLady

Cindi said:


> Smitten is beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss ((((HUGS))))











chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Smitten...



Thank you.


----------



## LVBagLady

Jujuma said:


> Hugs. I don't usually come here but Smitten's face grabbed me. So sorry for your loss. You can tell from Smitten's picture he was special and well, Smitten. This will sound weird but I have a Shih Tzu who looks like Smitten. I know dogs don't usually look like cats but I have two Shih Tzu's and we swear our Max has some Kitty cat in him somewhere. I'm so glad you had your friend for so long but I know it's bitter sweet because it makes this loss so hard. Hugs again and I'm glad Smitten didn't have to suffer for very long and I hope you can smile again soon, his picture really touched me.



Thank you.  Max must be so cute. Smitten looked grumpy most of the time, but he wasn't.  Also, he put up with a lot from me that most cats wouldn't.  Lots of hugging and kissing and photos with stuffed animals.  He was easy to pill. Didn't like brushing, so he went to groomer. He behaved for her.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for your loss of Smitten. I always loved your avatar of him


----------



## wee drop o bush

LVBagLady said:


> Thank you. I had 15 wonderful years with him. Smitten passed 3 days shy of the 6 mos anniversary of my Dad passing away.  I miss both of them.




I'm so sorry to read this. You've had a tough time of it :rain: 
Smitten Kitten was beautiful


----------



## luvprada

LVBagLady said:


> Thank you.  Max must be so cute. Smitten looked grumpy most of the time, but he wasn't.  Also, he put up with a lot from me that most cats wouldn't.  Lots of hugging and kissing and photos with stuffed animals.  He was easy to pill. Didn't like brushing, so he went to groomer. He behaved for her.



He was lucky to be so loved. He was beautiful. Never heard of a cat going to a groomer. Too funny he would like her brush him. He must have liked going to the cat 'salon'.
I have had many dogs over my life and loss is always terrible. One thing I started doing was writing down memories so I would remember the little things like why Bear was named Bear before he came to live with us. 
Again I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself


----------



## Slc9

LVBagLady said:


> I lost my Smitten 06 / 13 / 2015 just 8 days after his 15th birthday.  I just happened to be home on my lunch hour when he came down to greet me and I noticed him staggering slightly.  He went down hill fast within the next hour and instead of going back to work I was rushing him to the vet. His bp was high. They kept him overnight and got it down, but he could barely move. He had to be hand fed, given water through a syringe, urine expelled manually, etc. I had to make the hardest decision of my life that day.




So very sorry [emoji80] 
It's never easy. Smitten is beautiful and no doubt lived a beautiful life.


----------



## poopsie

A candle for Boo.........................we lost the sweetest kitty I have ever known a year ago tonight. I will love you forever BooBoo. Miss Adrian misses you too. I would give anything to have you back


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> A candle for Boo.........................we lost the sweetest kitty I have ever known a year ago tonight. I will love you forever BooBoo. Miss Adrian misses you too. I would give anything to have you back




Oh poopsie... Big {{{ hugs }}}
I can hardly believe it's been a year.
Boo - I hope that you have found Missy for mischief-making up at the Bridge. Play hard, little man - you are loved.


----------



## Slc9

poopsie said:


> A candle for Boo.........................we lost the sweetest kitty I have ever known a year ago tonight. I will love you forever BooBoo. Miss Adrian misses you too. I would give anything to have you back



Aww, that is sweet.  We never get over losing our fur babies 
By the way, I call one of my cats BooBoo.  His name is Miko but I always say "BooBoo"


----------



## jenny70

poopsie said:


> A candle for Boo.........................we lost the sweetest kitty I have ever known a year ago tonight. I will love you forever BooBoo. Miss Adrian misses you too. I would give anything to have you back




Thinking of you. Hugs


----------



## CobaltBlu

Willa. 1992-2015




Some of you may remember Foal Watch...

She was magnificent. 
My heart is broken.


----------



## chessmont

CobaltBlu said:


> Willa. 1992-2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember Foal Watch...
> 
> She was magnificent.
> My heart is broken.



What a magnificent animal.  I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## jenna_foo

CobaltBlu said:


> Willa. 1992-2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember Foal Watch...
> 
> 
> 
> She was magnificent.
> 
> My heart is broken.




I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beauty.


----------



## CobaltBlu

chessmont said:


> What a magnificent animal.  I am so sorry for your loss...



thank you. its devastating, even though I knew her leg would give out eventually, and I thought I was ready. I wasn't. Petunia is crying for her in the pasture, it's tearing me up.


----------



## clevercat

Oh CobaltBlu, how heartbreaking. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thank you. I can't bear to look out the window....


----------



## boxermom

CobaltBlu said:


> Willa. 1992-2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember Foal Watch...
> 
> She was magnificent.
> My heart is broken.



Oh no. I'm so sorry, CB. She is indeed magnificent. I had horses while growing up and have a special place in my heart for them. They are beautiful creatures. Sending you hugs.


----------



## rdgldy

So very sorry for all the losses here ((((hugs)))))


----------



## poopsie

CobaltBlu said:


> Thank you. I can't bear to look out the window....





I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Willa. She was a magnificent creature


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thank you everyone.



jenna_foo said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beauty.





clevercat said:


> Oh CobaltBlu, how heartbreaking. I am so very sorry for your loss.





boxermom said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry, CB. She is indeed magnificent. I had horses while growing up and have a special place in my heart for them. They are beautiful creatures. Sending you hugs.





rdgldy said:


> So very sorry for all the losses here ((((hugs)))))





poopsie said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Willa. She was a magnificent creature


----------



## FlawlessG

Hi everyone, I'm glad to finally find some place to share this...

This was my dog, he passed away in October, but I still miss him so much. He has been with me for 15 years, and I will never forget all the moments I spent with him


----------



## LVBagLady

FlawlessG said:


> Hi everyone, I'm glad to finally find some place to share this...
> 
> This was my dog, he passed away in October, but I still miss him so much. He has been with me for 15 years, and I will never forget all the moments I spent with him



I'm sorry for your loss. I just lost my cat that had been with me for 15 yrs this past June.  My deepest sympathies to you.


----------



## boxermom

FlawlessG said:


> Hi everyone, I'm glad to finally find some place to share this...
> 
> This was my dog, he passed away in October, but I still miss him so much. He has been with me for 15 years, and I will never forget all the moments I spent with him



15 years is incredible. I'm so sorry--they leave such a hole in our lives when they leave.


----------



## tflowers921

FlawlessG said:


> Hi everyone, I'm glad to finally find some place to share this...
> 
> This was my dog, he passed away in October, but I still miss him so much. He has been with me for 15 years, and I will never forget all the moments I spent with him




So so sorry for your loss [emoji22]


----------



## FlawlessG

LVBagLady said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I just lost my cat that had been with me for 15 yrs this past June.  My deepest sympathies to you.



Thank you, I'm so sorry for your loss too... I think we have to be proud of ourselves for taking care of them such a long time, and happy to have felt all the love they give to us. 

You know, after a month of that, I adopted a dog. He was 3 months old, and he was in a kennel. He was about to die... Completely alone, wet when it was raining, hungry... And now I think that everything happens for a reason, and I am so happy to have him with me.  I feel happy that  my other little boy didn't go through that, he was plenty of love for all his life! I think we need to think that way


----------



## FlawlessG

Thank you Boxermom and Tflowers921


----------



## shalomjude

FlawlessG said:


> Hi everyone, I'm glad to finally find some place to share this...
> 
> This was my dog, he passed away in October, but I still miss him so much. He has been with me for 15 years, and I will never forget all the moments I spent with him



So sorry for your loss .. he looks so sweet... adore his nose


----------



## FlawlessG

shalomjude said:


> So sorry for your loss .. he looks so sweet... adore his nose



Thank you sweetheart


----------



## poopsie

FlawlessG said:


> Thank you, I'm so sorry for your loss too... I think we have to be proud of ourselves for taking care of them such a long time, and happy to have felt all the love they give to us.
> 
> You know, after a month of that, I adopted a dog. He was 3 months old, and he was in a kennel. He was about to die... Completely alone, wet when it was raining, hungry... And now I think that everything happens for a reason, and I am so happy to have him with me.  I feel happy that  my other little boy didn't go through that, he was plenty of love for all his life! I think we need to think that way





So very sorry for the loss of your beloved dog. 
What a blessing that you and your new doggy have found one another. I have always found that after I have lost one of my kitties another straggler finds it's way into the fold. Perhaps sent by the one who just crossed over. Who can say? Little Boo was so full of love that he sent two when he left


----------



## shalomjude

Jude's best friend Luther passed to the rainbow bridge last Thursday .... I hope they are playing hard together ...he was such a sweet gentle boy


----------



## chessmont

shalomjude said:


> Jude's best friend Luther passed to the rainbow bridge last Thursday .... I hope they are playing hard together ...he was such a sweet gentle boy



Aww so sorry...


----------



## FlawlessG

poopsie said:


> So very sorry for the loss of your beloved dog.
> What a blessing that you and your new doggy have found one another. I have always found that after I have lost one of my kitties another straggler finds it's way into the fold. Perhaps sent by the one who just crossed over. Who can say? Little Boo was so full of love that he sent two when he left



I think that too... I'm so sorry for you... I bet all of our pets are playing right now somewhere...


----------



## FlawlessG

shalomjude said:


> Jude's best friend Luther passed to the rainbow bridge last Thursday .... I hope they are playing hard together ...he was such a sweet gentle boy



I'm sorry to hear that... I'm leaving here a poem I used to read a lot when I lost my dog, i find it comforting


----------



## pollekeskisses

On this picture she shows her full trust in me, by falling asleep on my lap.

Goodbye my beautiful Abeona.
22 March 2012 till 23 September 2015.


We found you taking your final breaths tonight. Unexpectedly you died. Unexpectedly timewise, not a total surprise. You were born in my old home and you died in my new home. You were diagnosed with a very rare cavy illness at 6months, together with your sister. I knew you'd never get six-seven or older, but I always hoped.

I'm thankful you choose me as your owner, thankful for all your trust in my, your attention seeking and wheeking. You proved me that (near) blindless doesn't have to be a guinea pigs handicap.

I will miss you dearly but am thankful you were saved prolonged suffering through your illness. I know your insides slowly turned "to stone" because your body didn't process calcium the way it should. Always knew that the day would come you'd let me know it would be time. 

Guess you decided to save us both a trip. Your heart simply gave up. 

Sweetie have fun on the eternal grassfiels and veggie field of heaven. One day we will meet again.

I will always love you the most, but don't tell the others that!


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl :cry:


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry for the loss of your sweet guinea pig...


----------



## Theren

Although she was not mine, she was my best friends cat and she only liked my best friend, her husband, my husband, and myself. No one else could touch her or she would literally try and bite their face off. To us though, she was the sweetest Daisy ever. They had to put her down yesterday from acute kidney failure at 9 years old


----------



## chessmont

Theren said:


> Although she was not mine, she was my best friends cat and she only liked my best friend, her husband, my husband, and myself. No one else could touch her or she would literally try and bite their face off. To us though, she was the sweetest Daisy ever. They had to put her down yesterday from acute kidney failure at 9 years old



Aww I'm sorry that's too young


----------



## Candice0985

Theren said:


> Although she was not mine, she was my best friends cat and she only liked my best friend, her husband, my husband, and myself. No one else could touch her or she would literally try and bite their face off. To us though, she was the sweetest Daisy ever. They had to put her down yesterday from acute kidney failure at 9 years old



poor girl, my condolences to your friend


----------



## Cindi

We literally took Maggie in off the street. We were on our way to return a movie when we saw her walking in the street. We called her over and she came up on the porch. When we got back from returning the movie she was still there. We took her in and made a place for her in the bathroom. She was skinny, her fur was dirty and rough and she had worms that I could see.   We took her to the vet the next day for shots and worming. I put up posters but no one ever claimed her. She was healthy for almost all of her 14 years with us. On October 16th I took her to the vet because she had lost some weight. She was 16 and I really thought it was her thyroid. They did the tests and her kidney values were horrible.   We tried everything to bring them down. My husband learned how to give her sub q fluids. We gave her a liquid medicine and tried 2-3 different food for every meal. After 1 week her numbers were much worse. The only thing we could do was let her go. The vet gave her a sedative shot and left the room. I cuddled her up and petted her. She put her head down on my shoulder. By the time they came back she was unconscious. Her passing was peaceful and I am happy the last thing she felt on this earth was me holding and petting her. I miss her so much. She was a very special little cat.  I picked up her ashes today so she is back home. It hurts every time but some of them just rip your heart out when they go. RIP sweet Maggie. We love you very much.
Maggie is the tabby girl with white on her face. She loved everyone and was always in the middle of the pile. She is the one that welcomed Bellis on her first day with a bath. Her cat family also misses her very much,


----------



## mp4

I'm so sorry for your loss *cindi*.  It sounds like you were both so lucky to have found one another.  Play hard Maggie...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Cindi said:


> We literally took Maggie in off the street. We were on our way to return a movie when we saw her walking in the street. We called her over and she came up on the porch. When we got back from returning the movie she was still there. We took her in and made a place for her in the bathroom. She was skinny, her fur was dirty and rough and she had worms that I could see.   We took her to the vet the next day for shots and worming. I put up posters but no one ever claimed her. She was healthy for almost all of her 14 years with us. On October 16th I took her to the vet because she had lost some weight. She was 16 and I really thought it was her thyroid. They did the tests and her kidney values were horrible.   We tried everything to bring them down. My husband learned how to give her sub q fluids. We gave her a liquid medicine and tried 2-3 different food for every meal. After 1 week her numbers were much worse. The only thing we could do was let her go. The vet gave her a sedative shot and left the room. I cuddled her up and petted her. She put her head down on my shoulder. By the time they came back she was unconscious. Her passing was peaceful and I am happy the last thing she felt on this earth was me holding and petting her. I miss her so much. She was a very special little cat.  I picked up her ashes today so she is back home. It hurts every time but some of them just rip your heart out when they go. RIP sweet Maggie. We love you very much.
> Maggie is the tabby girl with white on her face. She loved everyone and was always in the middle of the pile. She is the one that welcomed Bellis on her first day with a bath. Her cat family also misses her very much,



A beautiful little cat with an especially beautiful heart.  I'm so sorry for your loss Cindi


----------



## jenny70

I'm so sorry for your loss Cindi.


----------



## dusty paws

oh cindi i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chessmont

Oh Cindi I am so sorry it is so hard.


----------



## boxermom

My heart goes out to you, Cindi. I'm sure her feline family misses her so much too. Bless you for giving her a loving home for such a long time! We miss them so much when they leave, it's almost unbearable.

Hugs.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Cindi, I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful life you gave her.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks guys, I hate when this section gets bumped.    I appreciate the good thoughts.


----------



## pmburk

Cindi said:


> We literally took Maggie in off the street. We were on our way to return a movie when we saw her walking in the street. We called her over and she came up on the porch. When we got back from returning the movie she was still there. We took her in and made a place for her in the bathroom. She was skinny, her fur was dirty and rough and she had worms that I could see.   We took her to the vet the next day for shots and worming. I put up posters but no one ever claimed her. She was healthy for almost all of her 14 years with us. On October 16th I took her to the vet because she had lost some weight. She was 16 and I really thought it was her thyroid. They did the tests and her kidney values were horrible.   We tried everything to bring them down. My husband learned how to give her sub q fluids. We gave her a liquid medicine and tried 2-3 different food for every meal. After 1 week her numbers were much worse. The only thing we could do was let her go. The vet gave her a sedative shot and left the room. I cuddled her up and petted her. She put her head down on my shoulder. By the time they came back she was unconscious. Her passing was peaceful and I am happy the last thing she felt on this earth was me holding and petting her. I miss her so much. She was a very special little cat.  I picked up her ashes today so she is back home. It hurts every time but some of them just rip your heart out when they go. RIP sweet Maggie. We love you very much.
> Maggie is the tabby girl with white on her face. She loved everyone and was always in the middle of the pile. She is the one that welcomed Bellis on her first day with a bath. Her cat family also misses her very much,



I'm so sorry for your loss. Maggie was beautiful, and from one "street kitty rescuer" to another, it sounds like you guys gave her a wonderful life filled with love.


----------



## slowloris

I lost my boy in April this year. But until now, I have not come to terms with his passing and miss him terribly :cry:

The vet did not advise how seriously ill my boy was. 2 days before my boy passed, I was still under the impression that he was refusing food because of a dental issue and was frantically looking for answers the vet could not give me.

A night before my boy passed, an animal communicator who practiced reiki did distance healing and communication with him and he told the animal communicator that his time is near. The animal communicator asked him some common questions like what is his favorite food, who is he closest with, etc. Some of the answers are so personal that made me believe that animal communication is real. (No monetary benefits exchanged hands, but the animal communicator request that I donate to a shelter).

I'm wondering if anyone had used an animal communicator before? Or anyone had done animal communications with your darlings at the rainbow bridge?


----------



## Necromancer

*Slowloris*, I haven't used an animal communicator (not my kinda thing), but I'm sorry you lost your dear boy in April.
I'm sorry for your loss too, *Cindi*.
(((hugs))) to you both.


----------



## pukasonqo

scooter 2002/2015
here he is with his sidekick, seven (scooter is in the right)
he was my son's dog and, sadly it was santiago who had to take the decision to set him free, he was his dog since he was eight
he was a gentle, happy go lucky little guy, when my cat, luna, had kittens guess who was convinced there were "his"! so many times we found him inside the basket, fast asleep with "his" kittens while luna had a break
he started losing the use of his back legs and was in pain as his spine was affected, my x and my son tried to do as much but the vet told them he was in too much pain
so he passed, in the farm, under the great australian sky and rests in the heart of this sunburnt land
miss you, dogo


----------



## chessmont

pukasonqo said:


> scooter 2002/2015
> here he is with his sidekick, seven (scooter is in the right)
> he was my son's dog and, sadly it was santiago who had to take the decision to set him free, he was his dog since he was eight
> he was a gentle, happy go lucky little guy, when my cat, luna, had kittens guess who was convinced there were "his"! so many times we found him inside the basket, fast asleep with "his" kittens while luna had a break
> he started losing the use of his back legs and was in pain as his spine was affected, my x and my son tried to do as much but the vet told them he was in too much pain
> so he passed, in the farm, under the great australian sky and rests in the heart of this sunburnt land
> miss you, dogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222473


Awww I am so sorry for your loss.  I love your last line, "so he passed, in the farm,under the great Australian sky and rests in the heart of this suburnt land"  Beautiful eulogy.


----------



## pukasonqo

chessmont said:


> Awww I am so sorry for your loss.




thank you, i wasn't expecting to feel this emotional but he was a big part of my son's childhood and he was such a loving, funny dog
he loved the farm, i am glad he got to sleep there
run free scooteroo, under the big sky watched by the magpies, that blue tongue lizard and the mob of kangaroos that you, unsuccessfully, tried to join! [emoji178][emoji175][emoji190]


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> scooter 2002/2015
> here he is with his sidekick, seven (scooter is in the right)
> he was my son's dog and, sadly it was santiago who had to take the decision to set him free, he was his dog since he was eight
> he was a gentle, happy go lucky little guy, when my cat, luna, had kittens guess who was convinced there were "his"! so many times we found him inside the basket, fast asleep with "his" kittens while luna had a break
> he started losing the use of his back legs and was in pain as his spine was affected, my x and my son tried to do as much but the vet told them he was in too much pain
> so he passed, in the farm, under the great australian sky and rests in the heart of this sunburnt land
> miss you, dogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222473




I am so very sorry :cry:

Sweet dreams, Scooter.....................play hard up at The Bridge


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> I am so very sorry :cry:
> 
> Sweet dreams, Scooter.....................play hard up at The Bridge




thank you poopsie [emoji175]


----------



## Florasun

pukasonqo said:


> scooter 2002/2015
> here he is with his sidekick, seven (scooter is in the right)
> he was my son's dog and, sadly it was santiago who had to take the decision to set him free, he was his dog since he was eight
> he was a gentle, happy go lucky little guy, when my cat, luna, had kittens guess who was convinced there were "his"! so many times we found him inside the basket, fast asleep with "his" kittens while luna had a break
> he started losing the use of his back legs and was in pain as his spine was affected, my x and my son tried to do as much but the vet told them he was in too much pain
> *so he passed, in the farm, under the great australian sky and rests in the heart of this sunburdhnt land*
> miss you, dogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222473



what a beautiful goodbye for a special soul. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## pukasonqo

Florasun said:


> what a beautiful goodbye for a special soul. I am sorry for your loss.




thank you florasun, he certainly was a special soul [emoji175]


----------



## Straight-Laced

pukasonqo said:


> scooter 2002/2015
> here he is with his sidekick, seven (scooter is in the right)
> he was my son's dog and, sadly it was santiago who had to take the decision to set him free, he was his dog since he was eight
> he was a gentle, happy go lucky little guy, when my cat, luna, had kittens guess who was convinced there were "his"! so many times we found him inside the basket, fast asleep with "his" kittens while luna had a break
> he started losing the use of his back legs and was in pain as his spine was affected, my x and my son tried to do as much but the vet told them he was in too much pain
> so he passed, in the farm, under the great australian sky and rests in the heart of this sunburnt land
> miss you, dogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222473



So sorry for your loss  
what a beautiful little dog  
My sweet Newfoundland went the same way in her old age - from the back legs up into the spine until we had to let her go and set her free from the pain.  It's always too soon to say goodbye to these precious friends


----------



## pukasonqo

Straight-Laced said:


> So sorry for your loss
> 
> what a beautiful little dog
> 
> My sweet Newfoundland went the same way in her old age - from the back legs up into the spine until we had to let her go and set her free from the pain.  It's always too soon to say goodbye to these precious friends.




yes, it is so hard to say goodbye even when we know it is the right decision
i am sorry about your dog but glad that they are now free


----------



## boxermom

pukasonqo said:


> yes, it is so hard to say goodbye even when we know it is the right decision
> i am sorry about your dog but glad that they are now free



I'm so sorry. What you said is so true--when we know it's time, it's no easier to say goodbye to a family member we love so much. My parents always said it's too bad we can't be as caring for humans as we are for our animals. I grew up on a farm and loved and lost so many animals.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I'm so sad right now  One of our beloved rescue dogs suddenly and unexpectedly died today, he was only 8. Yesterday he woke me up as he was sleeping on the bed sounding as though he was coughing. I got up to check on him and he was gasping for air, his mouth open, eyes glazed. He's always been so healthy, I had no idea what was going on! He wouldn't wake and I screamed to my SO there was something wrong with Louie. He jumped out of bed and we were both trying to wake him, but he was unresponsive. We were freaking out to say the least! We were trying to get dressed as we continued to try and wake him, and I called the ER hospital to tell them we were on our way. My SO carried him to the truck, he was still unresponsive but barely breathing. He'd also lost control of his bowels on the bed and defecated and urinated. It was heartbreaking! By the time we got into the truck he was awake, we thought that was a good sign at least. I stayed in the back seat with him holding his head as he cried the entire time to the hospital. Once we were there he seemed almost back to normal, and he walked into the hospital completely fine. The Dr. detected an arrhythmia and wanted the cardiologist to see him. He was completely booked and would need to squeeze him in, so she told us we could go home and come back in an hour or so. My SO had to go to work, but I was able to get the day off. Then the Dr. called not too long after I got home and they were able to do some tests which determined he had Dilated Cardiomyopathy (Enlarged Heart)  The cardiologist was able to do the EKG before his other patients, and Louie had a severe arrhythmia while he was working on him. His heartbeats were 300 beats a minute! They said that's probably what he had when we found him unconscious and no oxygen was getting to his brain. The cardiologist was able to get him stabilized, and they hooked a lidocaine IV and heart monitor to him. He was doing well at that point. I came back to visit him and needed pay another deposit since he had many more tests and needed to stay a day or two. Louie was excited to see me and wanted to leave, but I didn't want to stress him out any more so I go.

This morning at 10 the Dr. called and said Louie was doing well and he should be OK to go home at noon, but to call her at 11:30 to make sure he was ready to go. I was extremely happy and so was my SO! We missed him so much and so did our two other dogs. Especially the younger one. The were inseparable, always together day and night. I could tell the younger dog has been down since Louie was in the hospital. Anyhow, I was almost ready to leave but needed to call. The Dr. said they'd taken him off the lidocaine IV a few hours ago and started him on oral meds to control his arrhythmias, but he was having some minor ones without the drip. She gave me two options. 1. pick him up and see how he does, although she was slightly concerned he could have a 'minor' arrhythmias with the excitement of coming home or 2. leave him another 24 hours so they could build the oral meds and monitor his heart beats. We both agreed option 2 was the best option. I didn't want to take any chances bringing him home too early! I was feeling positive and confident he would recover and come home. 

About an hour and a half later my phone rings, it's the hospital. They had no reason to call,  unless it was something bad. I knew something had happened :cry: The Dr. said Louie had gone into cardiac arrest and they did everything they could to save him, but couldn't. I was in shock, couldn't believe he died only a day after suddenly becoming ill. The Dr. said she did not expect this at all, as he was doing well with recovery and he had no other health issues after doing many diagnostics and blood work. 

It's only been 6 hours since we lost our beloved fur kid, I can't process it fully yet. The house is so different without him. I saw his food bowl and started balling, but I've been balling on and off since it happened. Louie had a great life with us, filled with love, lots of food and a King size bed he slept on every night with us. It won't be the same. We keep telling ourselves he wouldn't have had those 8 years if my SO hadn't literally saved him off the streets of Detroit when he was around 8 months old, eating from a garbage bag in an empty lot. He was severely emaciated, weak, and near death. It was the middle of Winter and it was frigidly cold. He wouldn't have made it longer than a week. Ironically it was just over 8 years ago we took him to the same ER Hospital the same day my SO picked him up, we hadn't even named him. I knew something wasn't right with him as he wouldn't settle down, and his stomach seemed bloated. I worked in a vet clinic many years ago and was worried he had stomach bloat and was afraid this little pup we'd just taken in could die. So we rushed him to the ER hospital that evening. He did have stomach bloat, but thankfully his stomach was not twisted and didn't need surgery. They did want to remove what was in his stomach and not digesting, and we wanted them to do it too. They found 2 lbs of actual garbage in this poor dogs stomach he ate just to try and stay alive. I'll never forget what they said. He had paper towel, egg shells, bologna casing, turkey bones, aluminum foil, and some other junk. After that, he never had any health issues and was such a great dog! So loyal, and sweet. We loved Louie so much! It's been a very tough couple days, today especially. We'll get through it, but it will take time......

Sorry so long, I'm trying to keep my mind busy!


----------



## chessmont

Oh girlsnstillettos I am so sorry what a terrible terrible shock it must be.  My thoughts are with you at this difficult time...


----------



## boxermom

girlsnstillettos, my heart breaks for you. It sounds like Louie fought the best he could. 

We lost one of our rescue girls to a massive heart attack. She had one, I revived her, went to the vet, and she had another and died. It's always the thing I dread each time we adopt a dog.

Sending hugs and peace for you and your dh and a smooth journey to the Bridge for Louie.


----------



## pukasonqo

sorry to hear about louie but always remember that you gave him 8 years of a loving family which is more than he would have had if it wasn't for you
it will take time but, eventually, you'll be able to smile when you think of him


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Thanks everyone for your kind words. It's been hard only filling up 2 bowls instead of 3, that's when it really hits me Louie is gone. I walk into a room and expect him to be there, but he's not. He was such a loyal boy. Every time I'd get ready go up to bed, he'd run up the steps and wait for me on the bed. He'd never leave me and the bed was so empty without him in it last night. It killed me. The younger dog can't figure out where he is and keeps listening and looking for him, it's so sad to watch. He's also lost his appetite and won't eat. He's depressed too. 

Thanks again for your well wishes, it's always heartbreaking to lose a beloved pet, but they are worth the pain for all the happiness they bring while they are here.


----------



## SouthTampa

girlsnstilletos said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words. It's been hard only filling up 2 bowls instead of 3, that's when it really hits me Louie is gone. I walk into a room and expect him to be there, but he's not. He was such a loyal boy. Every time I'd get ready go up to bed, he'd run up the steps and wait for me on the bed. He'd never leave me and the bed was so empty without him in it last night. It killed me. The younger dog can't figure out where he is and keeps listening and looking for him, it's so sad to watch. He's also lost his appetite and won't eat. He's depressed too.
> 
> Thanks again for your well wishes, it's always heartbreaking to lose a beloved pet, but they are worth the pain for all the happiness they bring while they are here.


I cried a little reading this.   Just take it a day at a time.   So sorry for your loss.


----------



## berta

Funny thing I thought after awhile I could come here.  Then I thought I had, but I can't find a post.  I have literally shut down after his passing and try everyday to find a reason. It was too soon and so quick.  I thought Judah would help, but the heartache is still there.  Judah is amazing and with his life, we will pay tribute to him.  This is the only way my heart can find justice for his passing.  My beautiful, faithful and ever proud and strong, my Travie.  My heart will never leave you, it was my promise to you when i picked you up the very first day and I will hold my promise to you for eternity.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry berta.  I know how badly it hurts.


----------



## boxermom

Travie looks like a wonderful dog. It hurts so much when they leave us. Gentle hugs to you and Judah.


----------



## clevercat

berta said:


> Funny thing I thought after awhile I could come here.  Then I thought I had, but I can't find a post.  I have literally shut down after his passing and try everyday to find a reason. It was too soon and so quick.  I thought Judah would help, but the heartache is still there.  Judah is amazing and with his life, we will pay tribute to him.  This is the only way my heart can find justice for his passing.  My beautiful, faithful and ever proud and strong, my Travie.  My heart will never leave you, it was my promise to you when i picked you up the very first day and I will hold my promise to you for eternity.




What a beautiful boy and a heartbreaking tribute. I'm so sorry. {{{hugs}}} Play hard up at the Bridge, little man. You are loved.


----------



## manons88

I lost my dog 2 days ago. I will always love and remember you.


----------



## manons88

Pictures of my sweet dog. Miss him


----------



## jenny70

manons88 said:


> Pictures of my sweet dog. Miss him




What a handsome boy!  So very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## chessmont

manons88 said:


> I lost my dog 2 days ago. I will always love and remember you.



I'm so sorry, manons88...


----------



## berta

manons88 said:


> I lost my dog 2 days ago. I will always love and remember you.



I'm so sorry.  Such a sweet face.


----------



## manons88

jenny70 said:


> What a handsome boy!  So very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.



Thank you. He was a sweetheart.


----------



## manons88

berta said:


> I'm so sorry.  Such a sweet face.



Thank you. He was a sweetheart. It is so quiet when I am home. I think I get used to it with time.


----------



## boxermom

manons88 said:


> Pictures of my sweet dog. Miss him



Aww, he looks like Susie, my first dog. He looks like a wonderful boy.  I'm so sorry--it's unbelievable how empty and quiet a home is when we lose our animal companions. Hugs.


----------



## lulilu

I lost my Moosie this time last year.  I had been "pushing down" the emotions but just read a sad thing about someone else losing their baby and I cant seem to stop the tears.  His last days are still such strong memories.  It still hurts.

Hugs to everyone else who lost their babies.


----------



## chessmont

oh lulilu I am so sorry - the emotions can hit us any time.  I still sometimes cry about dogs that died 13 years ago.  Love never ends.


----------



## Bagluvluv

My little one crossed over less then a month ago 

I am not whole and will never be the same~~

Had her for 17yrs...it is so devastating...I feel lost but am grateful for the years with her

I made a significant changes in my affairs after she left us..I think it shook me to where I had to reevaluate things~~

Always my angel baby~~my fur kid Kona~~
[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## boxermom

Bagluvluv said:


> My little one crossed over less then a month ago
> 
> I am not whole and will never be the same~~
> 
> Had her for 17yrs...it is so devastating...I feel lost but am grateful for the years with her
> 
> I made a significant changes in my affairs after she left us..I think it shook me to where I had to reevaluate things~~
> 
> Always my angel baby~~my fur kid Kona~~
> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3291570



I'm so sorry about Kona. 17 years is a testament to your loving care. Hugs to you.


----------



## buzzytoes

Bagluvluv said:


> My little one crossed over less then a month ago
> 
> I am not whole and will never be the same~~
> 
> Had her for 17yrs...it is so devastating...I feel lost but am grateful for the years with her
> 
> I made a significant changes in my affairs after she left us..I think it shook me to where I had to reevaluate things~~
> 
> Always my angel baby~~my fur kid Kona~~
> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3291570


17 years is amazing!!! Play hard at the Bridge sweet pup.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry about your little Kona


----------



## shalomjude

Bagluvluv said:


> My little one crossed over less then a month ago
> 
> I am not whole and will never be the same~~
> 
> Had her for 17yrs...it is so devastating...I feel lost but am grateful for the years with her
> 
> I made a significant changes in my affairs after she left us..I think it shook me to where I had to reevaluate things~~
> 
> Always my angel baby~~my fur kid Kona~~
> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3291570



SO SO sorry for your loss


----------



## shalomjude

manons88 said:


> Pictures of my sweet dog. Miss him



Sorry for your loss he looks such a beautiful, sweet boy


----------



## shalomjude

lulilu said:


> I lost my Moosie this time last year.  I had been "pushing down" the emotions but just read a sad thing about someone else losing their baby and I cant seem to stop the tears.  His last days are still such strong memories.  It still hurts.
> 
> Hugs to everyone else who lost their babies.



Sorry to read about your loss .. I know it is such a hard time .. almost 2 years since the loss of our beloved Jude and still can't believe she is not with usmemories are what keep us strong


----------



## lolajack

briannaVee said:


> I have had dogs in my life forever.  I have said good bye to so many over the years and it NEVER is easy.  They provide the most unconditional love to us and always can manage to lift our spirits and change the direction of a day for the better.  When I hold their fragile tired bodies for the last time as they head for the Rainbow Bridge, it is the most painful of heartaches.  And yet, I would never consider a home without them.  Their lives are fragile and far too short but I would never consider a home without the love of a dog.


This is everything!


----------



## chessmont

lolajack said:


> This is everything!



+1000  I could never live without at least a couple of dogs!


----------



## HeatherL

RIP Bruno
8/26/2001 - 5/20/2016
Thank you for always being there for me.  You were my best friend.  I will always love you!
I miss you so much!


----------



## boxermom

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3363230
> 
> RIP Bruno
> 8/26/2001 - 5/20/2016
> Thank you for always being there for me.  You were my best friend.  I will always love you!
> I miss you so much!



I'm so sorry. He looks like a wonderful companion. The emptiness is nearly unbearable when we lose them.


----------



## HeatherL

boxermom said:


> I'm so sorry. He looks like a wonderful companion. The emptiness is nearly unbearable when we lose them.




Thank you & unbearable seems like the most fitting word at this time [emoji174]


----------



## clevercat

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3363230
> 
> RIP Bruno
> 8/26/2001 - 5/20/2016
> Thank you for always being there for me.  You were my best friend.  I will always love you!
> I miss you so much!



Oh that face, what a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss. I hate the days that immediately follow a passing, feeling like your stomach is scooped out and - as boxermom said - the emptiness. 
Play hard up at the Bridge, Bruno. You are loved.


----------



## kemilia

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3363230
> 
> RIP Bruno
> 8/26/2001 - 5/20/2016
> Thank you for always being there for me.  You were my best friend.  I will always love you!
> I miss you so much!


What a sweetie pie. I know only too well the pain you are going through now, I've lost too many of my adorable fur babies.


----------



## HeatherL

clevercat said:


> Oh that face, what a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss. I hate the days that immediately follow a passing, feeling like your stomach is scooped out and - as boxermom said - the emptiness.
> 
> Play hard up at the Bridge, Bruno. You are loved.







kemilia said:


> What a sweetie pie. I know only too well the pain you are going through now, I've lost too many of my adorable fur babies.




Thank you both so much!  It's so hard!  One day at a time...


----------



## chessmont

I'm so, so sorry about Bruno.  The heartache is so huge.


----------



## vinbenphon1

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3363230
> 
> RIP Bruno
> 8/26/2001 - 5/20/2016
> Thank you for always being there for me.  You were my best friend.  I will always love you!
> I miss you so much!



So sorry to hear that your best friend has passed away.


----------



## inspiredgem

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear friend.


----------



## HeatherL

chessmont said:


> I'm so, so sorry about Bruno.  The heartache is so huge.







vinbenphon1 said:


> So sorry to hear that your best friend has passed away.







inspiredgem said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your dear friend.




Thank you so much!  Only pet parents understand this..


----------



## pixiejenna

RIP ginger Harry


----------



## HeatherL

pixiejenna said:


> RIP ginger Harry



I'm so sorry for your loss.  I wish I had words of wisdom at this difficult time but sadly I do not.  Eventually, the memories will bring a smile.


----------



## boxermom

pixiejenna said:


> RIP ginger Harry


I'm sorry--he's a handsome boy. Hugs for you at this terribly sad time.


----------



## pixiejenna

HeatherL said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  I wish I had words of wisdom at this difficult time but sadly I do not.  Eventually, the memories will bring a smile.





boxermom said:


> I'm sorry--he's a handsome boy. Hugs for you at this terribly sad time.


Thanks you guys it always sucks to loose a furbaby.


----------



## gina2328

pixiejenna said:


> RIP ginger Harry


My condolences, Harry was a beautiful cat.  Sending you a hug.


----------



## gina2328

. deleted


----------



## gina2328

I lost my orange tabby Cinnamon yesterday.  Words cannot express how much I miss him.  Here he is pictured in a chair next to me in the kitchen, where he would often sit next to me, purring for long periods of time or sleeping.  He frequently followed me around the house.  He was 19, and was recently diagnosed with kidney failure at the beginning of June.  He went downhill very quickly after the vet's diagnosis.


----------



## pixiejenna

gina2328 said:


> I lost my orange tabby Cinnamon yesterday.  Words cannot express how much I miss him.  Here he is pictured in a chair next to me in the kitchen, where he would often sit next to me, purring for long periods of time or sleeping.  He frequently followed me around the house.  He was 19, and was recently diagnosed with kidney failure at the beginning of June.  He went downhill very quickly after the vet's diagnosis.
> 
> View attachment 3392141


Thank you for the condolences. I'm sorry for your loss as well *hugs* my guy also had kidney problems as well. It's  hard to see their bodies fail them so quickly.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HeatherL

gina2328 said:


> I lost my orange tabby Cinnamon yesterday.  Words cannot express how much I miss him.  Here he is pictured in a chair next to me in the kitchen, where he would often sit next to me, purring for long periods of time or sleeping.  He frequently followed me around the house.  He was 19, and was recently diagnosed with kidney failure at the beginning of June.  He went downhill very quickly after the vet's diagnosis.
> 
> View attachment 3392141



What a gorgeous kitty.  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Straight-Laced

gina2328 said:


> I lost my orange tabby Cinnamon yesterday.  Words cannot express how much I miss him.  Here he is pictured in a chair next to me in the kitchen, where he would often sit next to me, purring for long periods of time or sleeping.  He frequently followed me around the house.  He was 19, and was recently diagnosed with kidney failure at the beginning of June.  He went downhill very quickly after the vet's diagnosis.
> 
> View attachment 3392141


What a beautiful orange boy.  So sorry for your loss (((hugs)))


----------



## boxermom

gina2328 said:


> I lost my orange tabby Cinnamon yesterday.  Words cannot express how much I miss him.  Here he is pictured in a chair next to me in the kitchen, where he would often sit next to me, purring for long periods of time or sleeping.  He frequently followed me around the house.  He was 19, and was recently diagnosed with kidney failure at the beginning of June.  He went downhill very quickly after the vet's diagnosis.
> 
> View attachment 3392141


He must've been a wonderful companion.  19 is really old-- partly healthy genes, but it shows what good care you gave him. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gina2328

pixiejenna said:


> Thank you for the condolences. I'm sorry for your loss as well *hugs* my guy also had kidney problems as well. It's  hard to see their bodies fail them so quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you.


----------



## gina2328

HeatherL said:


> What a gorgeous kitty.  I'm so sorry for your loss.



Thanks!


----------



## gina2328

Straight-Laced said:


> What a beautiful orange boy.  So sorry for your loss (((hugs)))



Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## gina2328

boxermom said:


> He must've been a wonderful companion.  19 is really old-- partly healthy genes, but it shows what good care you gave him. I'm so sorry for your loss.



It's been a week today.  He was truly the best cat I would ever want.  I was very fortunate to have had him.  Thank you.


----------



## wee drop o bush

gina2328 said:


> It's been a week today.  He was truly the best cat I would ever want.  I was very fortunate to have had him.  Thank you.



 
I'm so sorry to read this[emoji174]
Give yourself the time you need to grieve :rain: 
My Pomeranian Judy died at Christmas 2014 and I am not the same person I was before she died. A piece of my heart died with her.
View attachment 3398621


----------



## Candice0985

Yesterday I had to let my Sweet Tucker go to the bridge, he was diagnosed with an aggressive bladder cancer and it wasn't fair to keep him around when he was in pain.
I love you forever sweet boy, I'll see you again some day xoxo


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Yesterday I had to let my Sweet Tucker go to the bridge, he was diagnosed with an aggressive bladder cancer and it wasn't fair to keep him around when he was in pain.
> I love you forever sweet boy, I'll see you again some day xoxo
> View attachment 3402515



Oh, Candice, no - I am so shocked and sorry to read this. You will be missed, Tuck. Play hard at the Bridge, little man. Candice, sending you many {{{hugs}}}


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> Yesterday I had to let my Sweet Tucker go to the bridge, he was diagnosed with an aggressive bladder cancer and it wasn't fair to keep him around when he was in pain.
> I love you forever sweet boy, I'll see you again some day xoxo
> View attachment 3402515


He has such a sweet face. I'm so sorry he's gone. You did the loving thing for him but it still hurts like crazy.


----------



## Cindi

Oh Candice I'm so sorry you lost your precious Tucker. RIP sweet boy. You were loved.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Oh Candice I'm so sorry you lost your precious Tucker. RIP sweet boy. You were loved.





clevercat said:


> Oh, Candice, no - I am so shocked and sorry to read this. You will be missed, Tuck. Play hard at the Bridge, little man. Candice, sending you many {{{hugs}}}





boxermom said:


> He has such a sweet face. I'm so sorry he's gone. You did the loving thing for him but it still hurts like crazy.





Cindi said:


> Oh Candice I'm so sorry you lost your precious Tucker. RIP sweet boy. You were loved.



Thanks everyone. I'm just numb and so sad. It happened way too fast, he was only 14... I know I did the right thing, everyone is telling me so, even my vet but it just hurts. 2 days ago he was playing outside and sleeping in the bushes while I watched thinking he looked so happy and peaceful and yesterday was a nightmare. The only thing I have to hold on to was I got to hold him the entire time, I told him he was loved so much, my mom was there and my sister. We all gave him kisses and pets the entire time. I'm having him cremated and i'll have him home in a few days...


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> Yesterday I had to let my Sweet Tucker go to the bridge, he was diagnosed with an aggressive bladder cancer and it wasn't fair to keep him around when he was in pain.
> I love you forever sweet boy, I'll see you again some day xoxo
> View attachment 3402515


I am so sorry to hear about Tucker.  Play hard up at the Bridge little man.


----------



## pixiejenna

Saturday marked 2 weeks since we had to put our ginger Harry down. Coincidentally it also feel on the 7 year anniversary of when my  mom passed away. I found out during the day that a guy who I used to work with who was one of the most kind hearted people that one could meet passed away after being in the hospital for a week, his twin is devastated. Also part of the kids we grew up with only a few years older than me. Then when I get home from work I see a small blue velvet bag with a box of Harrys ashes inside. I pretty much lost it once I saw that little blue bag, so much loss in such a short period of time. Add in all the senseless deaths in the media the past week I kind of feel like I'm in a haze the past few days. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hermesBB

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm so sorry to read this[emoji174]
> Give yourself the time you need to grieve :rain:
> My Pomeranian Judy died at Christmas 2014 and I am not the same person I was before she died. A piece of my heart died with her.
> View attachment 3398621



My deepest condolences. My baby Pomeranian
Toby passed away in 2008. I can still feel the pain and desperation every time I thought of him till this year. I totally understand what u mean by a piece of your heart died, that's how I feel even today.


----------



## KittyKat65

R.I.P. to my Dexter.  7-25-2015 - 8-7-2016
I lost a piece of my heart today.  I will never be the same again.


----------



## chessmont

KittyKat65 said:


> R.I.P. to my Dexter.  7-25-2015 - 8-7-2016
> I lost a piece of my heart today.  I will never be the same again.


I'm so sorry - so young...


----------



## kellytheshopper

KittyKat65 said:


> R.I.P. to my Dexter.  7-25-2015 - 8-7-2016
> I lost a piece of my heart today.  I will never be the same again.



Oh my goodness I am so sorry. Lots of hugs!!!! Precious, young kitty gone too soon.


----------



## HeatherL

KittyKat65 said:


> R.I.P. to my Dexter.  7-25-2015 - 8-7-2016
> I lost a piece of my heart today.  I will never be the same again.



Truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gina2328 said:


> I lost my orange tabby Cinnamon yesterday.  Words cannot express how much I miss him.  Here he is pictured in a chair next to me in the kitchen, where he would often sit next to me, purring for long periods of time or sleeping.  He frequently followed me around the house.  He was 19, and was recently diagnosed with kidney failure at the beginning of June.  He went downhill very quickly after the vet's diagnosis.
> 
> View attachment 3392141



I am so very sorry to hear that your baby Cinnamon passed away. Play hard at the bridge little man. 



Candice0985 said:


> Yesterday I had to let my Sweet Tucker go to the bridge, he was diagnosed with an aggressive bladder cancer and it wasn't fair to keep him around when he was in pain.
> I love you forever sweet boy, I'll see you again some day xoxo
> View attachment 3402515



Oh my goodness Candice. Such a shock to hear this. I'm so sorry 

I just lost my Vincent to an aggressive cancer. We just had no idea until the end.


----------



## vinbenphon1

It has been just over a week since my beautiful and amazing best friend had to leave me. Vincent passed away at home from lung cancer. He is and will be deeply missed by his brothers, Phoenix and Bennett as well as DH and me.


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiejenna said:


> Saturday marked 2 weeks since we had to put our ginger Harry down. Coincidentally it also feel on the 7 year anniversary of when my  mom passed away. I found out during the day that a guy who I used to work with who was one of the most kind hearted people that one could meet passed away after being in the hospital for a week, his twin is devastated. Also part of the kids we grew up with only a few years older than me. Then when I get home from work I see a small blue velvet bag with a box of Harrys ashes inside. I pretty much lost it once I saw that little blue bag, so much loss in such a short period of time. Add in all the senseless deaths in the media the past week I kind of feel like I'm in a haze the past few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



I am so sorry pixie... Sending virtual hugs your way.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> It has been just over a week since my beautiful and amazing best friend had to leave me. Vincent passed away at home from lung cancer. He is and will be deeply missed by his brothers, Phoenix and Bennett as well as DH and me.
> 
> View attachment 3434288


Vinbenphon - that is such a beautiful photo. You can see how much Vincent loves you. Sending you many, many hugs and much love. I'm sure Vincent, Tucker, Gerbil and the rest of the BBT gang are busy creating mayhem up at the Bridge. Play hard, little man.


----------



## vinbenphon1

KittyKat65 said:


> R.I.P. to my Dexter.  7-25-2015 - 8-7-2016
> I lost a piece of my heart today.  I will never be the same again.



So sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome furman


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Vinbenphon - that is such a beautiful photo. You can see how much Vincent loves you. Sending you many, many hugs and much love. I'm sure Vincent, Tucker, Gerbil and the rest of the BBT gang are busy creating mayhem up at the Bridge. Play hard, little man.



Thanks Clever. 12 hours till his candle ceremony.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks Clever. 12 hours till his candle ceremony.


It's tonight? I will light a candle in Vincent's memory this evening. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## chessmont

vinbenphon1 I am so so sorry...


----------



## vinbenphon1

chessmont said:


> vinbenphon1 I am so so sorry...


Thank you Chessmont


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> It has been just over a week since my beautiful and amazing best friend had to leave me. Vincent passed away at home from lung cancer. He is and will be deeply missed by his brothers, Phoenix and Bennett as well as DH and me.
> 
> View attachment 3434288



I am so so so sorry for your loss..such a beautiful photo


----------



## mp4

vinbenphon1 said:


> It has been just over a week since my beautiful and amazing best friend had to leave me. Vincent passed away at home from lung cancer. He is and will be deeply missed by his brothers, Phoenix and Bennett as well as DH and me.
> 
> View attachment 3434288



I'm so sorry for your loss.  This pic is so similar to one I have with my heart dog that it made me tear up.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> I am so so so sorry for your loss..such a beautiful photo





mp4 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  This pic is so similar to one I have with my heart dog that it made me tear up.



Thank you both for your kind words.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> I am so very sorry to hear that your baby Cinnamon passed away. Play hard at the bridge little man.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Candice. Such a shock to hear this. I'm so sorry
> 
> I just lost my Vincent to an aggressive cancer. We just had no idea until the end.


I am so so sorry, we both know how hard this is and words will never make it better. the only comfort is to know that both Vincent and Tuck are pain free and playing freely at the rainbow bridge, our two grey guys are hanging out and basking in the warm sunshine together. xo


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thank you both for your kind words.



Still thinking of you all as it is such a horrid time.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Still thinking of you all as it is such a horrid time.


Thank yoU SJ


----------



## Metope

We had to put our Norma to sleep yesterday. After 15 years of looking and acting like a kitten, she suddenly stopped eating and drinking, became lethargic and it seemed like she was in pain. We took her to the vet who told us she had severe kidney failure and would never recover completely, even with intensive treatment. It was a complete shock, although we were kind of expecting the worst, we did have a hope it was only something minor, I guess we were in denial. We held her and cried when she got the injection, even the vet was crying, and I still can't stop crying a day later.

My husband took it especially hard, it's his cat originally, he rescued her as a kitten and she's been the only constant in his life for the past 15 years. He went through his best friend dying, his then-wife cheating on him and leaving, moving a few times, and she was always there. I've never seen a cat so attached to a person, and he was really attached to her too. She'd follow him around, sit by the door and wait while he was at work, always want to sit on his lap whenever he sat down, and she'd sleep by his feet. I've known several cats in my life and she had one of the most distinct personalities I've ever seen. I hope you're happy wherever you are, Norma, we'll never stop missing you.


----------



## remainsilly

Metope said:


> We had to put our Norma to sleep yesterday. After 15 years of looking and acting like a kitten, she suddenly stopped eating and drinking, became lethargic and it seemed like she was in pain. We took her to the vet who told us she had severe kidney failure and would never recover completely, even with intensive treatment. It was a complete shock, although we were kind of expecting the worst, we did have a hope it was only something minor, I guess we were in denial. We held her and cried when she got the injection, even the vet was crying, and I still can't stop crying a day later.
> 
> My husband took it especially hard, it's his cat originally, he rescued her as a kitten and she's been the only constant in his life for the past 15 years. He went through his best friend dying, his then-wife cheating on him and leaving, moving a few times, and she was always there. I've never seen a cat so attached to a person, and he was really attached to her too. She'd follow him around, sit by the door and wait while he was at work, always want to sit on his lap whenever he sat down, and she'd sleep by his feet. I've known several cats in my life and she had one of the most distinct personalities I've ever seen. I hope you're happy wherever you are, Norma, we'll never stop missing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568364



If only love could save them--they'd live forever.
So sorry.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Metope said:


> We had to put our Norma to sleep yesterday. After 15 years of looking and acting like a kitten, she suddenly stopped eating and drinking, became lethargic and it seemed like she was in pain. We took her to the vet who told us she had severe kidney failure and would never recover completely, even with intensive treatment. It was a complete shock, although we were kind of expecting the worst, we did have a hope it was only something minor, I guess we were in denial. We held her and cried when she got the injection, even the vet was crying, and I still can't stop crying a day later.
> 
> My husband took it especially hard, it's his cat originally, he rescued her as a kitten and she's been the only constant in his life for the past 15 years. He went through his best friend dying, his then-wife cheating on him and leaving, moving a few times, and she was always there. I've never seen a cat so attached to a person, and he was really attached to her too. She'd follow him around, sit by the door and wait while he was at work, always want to sit on his lap whenever he sat down, and she'd sleep by his feet. I've known several cats in my life and she had one of the most distinct personalities I've ever seen. I hope you're happy wherever you are, Norma, we'll never stop missing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568364




I'm so sorry for your loss Metope  
She sounds like an amazing cat who has a forever bond with your husband
Thank you for posting the beautiful photo of Norma


----------



## clevercat

Metope said:


> We had to put our Norma to sleep yesterday. After 15 years of looking and acting like a kitten, she suddenly stopped eating and drinking, became lethargic and it seemed like she was in pain. We took her to the vet who told us she had severe kidney failure and would never recover completely, even with intensive treatment. It was a complete shock, although we were kind of expecting the worst, we did have a hope it was only something minor, I guess we were in denial. We held her and cried when she got the injection, even the vet was crying, and I still can't stop crying a day later.
> 
> My husband took it especially hard, it's his cat originally, he rescued her as a kitten and she's been the only constant in his life for the past 15 years. He went through his best friend dying, his then-wife cheating on him and leaving, moving a few times, and she was always there. I've never seen a cat so attached to a person, and he was really attached to her too. She'd follow him around, sit by the door and wait while he was at work, always want to sit on his lap whenever he sat down, and she'd sleep by his feet. I've known several cats in my life and she had one of the most distinct personalities I've ever seen. I hope you're happy wherever you are, Norma, we'll never stop missing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568364



What a beautiful girl. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Play hard up at Rainbow Bridge, little one.


----------



## Metope

remainsilly said:


> If only love could save them--they'd live forever.
> So sorry.





Straight-Laced said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Metope
> She sounds like an amazing cat who has a forever bond with your husband
> Thank you for posting the beautiful photo of Norma





clevercat said:


> What a beautiful girl. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Play hard up at Rainbow Bridge, little one.



Thank you so much for your kind messages, it helps.  
I'm feeling a little better today, I removed all of her things while my husband was out running errands because it would have been too hard for him. The apartment feels so empty now, but I know we made the right decision, it would have been cruel to make her live longer while in pain. It's comforting to know she had a great life up until the end, so thinking about that will make us get through it. Thanks again!


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry Metope for your and your DH's loss.  She was his heart-cat and it will be hard, but then  it always is.  My condolences...


----------



## mp4

Sleepless night missing my dear, sweet Bella....  Mommy still misses you 3 years later.  I hope to see you in my dreams baby


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> Sleepless night missing my dear, sweet Bella....  Mommy still misses you 3 years later.  I hope to see you in my dreams baby



Many to you mp4


----------



## chessmont

mp4 said:


> Sleepless night missing my dear, sweet Bella....  Mommy still misses you 3 years later.  I hope to see you in my dreams baby



Aww mp4 we miss them forever don't we?  Hugs to you.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Many to you mp4





chessmont said:


> Aww mp4 we miss them forever don't we?  Hugs to you.



Thank you both for the hugs!  Apparently the hole in my heart is staying put....


----------



## vinbenphon1

mp4 said:


> Sleepless night missing my dear, sweet Bella....  Mommy still misses you 3 years later.  I hope to see you in my dreams baby





mp4 said:


> Thank you both for the hugs!  Apparently the hole in my heart is staying put....



I have and do wonder if the "hole" ever goes away... apparently not. I am so sorry for your loss mp4. . I light a candle every week on the day and time that I lost my sole mate Vincent, just under 5 months ago.


----------



## chessmont

Oh vinbenphon what a touching ritual


----------



## mp4

{{{{hugs}}}}} vinbenphon....  I'm so sorry for your loss too


----------



## vinbenphon1

chessmont said:


> Oh vinbenphon what a touching ritual





mp4 said:


> {{{{hugs}}}}} vinbenphon....  I'm so sorry for your loss too



Thank you for your kind words Chessmont and mp4..

When Mr V and I were travelling in the UK, we snuck away from our tour group and did the "candle ceremony" (from the rainbowbridge.com website) at St Paul's Cathedral, for Vincent and in honour of all furbabies lost. Such a beautiful ceremony. Thanks to @clevercat for guiding me there.


----------



## jklover

Beef cutlet an


----------



## pixiejenna

RIP little man Z. Such a hard day loosing such a good kitty. Now your back with your big brother Chilly Willy, little brother Choco Taco, and big brother Harry.


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiejenna said:


> RIP little man Z. Such a hard day loosing such a good kitty. Now your back with your big brother Chilly Willy, little brother Choco Taco, and big brother Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629739


Sorry for your loss Pixie. Play hard little Z.


----------



## Wealthy1

I had to put down my sweet Tiger on 2/13/17.  My first pet loss.  It devasted me to the core.  I deceived to put her to sleep due to Triad's disease.  

Good night Tiger

9/2009 - 2/13/17


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry about your Tiger, Wealthy1.  What is Triad's disease I have never heard of it...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Wealthy1 said:


> I had to put down my sweet Tiger on 2/13/17.  My first pet loss.  It devasted me to the core.  I deceived to put her to sleep due to Triad's disease.
> 
> Good night Tiger
> 
> 9/2009 - 2/13/17



Hugs Wealthy1. It is such a devastating situation to lose our furbabies. So sorry.


----------



## Wealthy1

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry about your Tiger, Wealthy1.  What is Triad's disease I have never heard of it...



Basically it effects middle aged to older cats.  It's a disease that can attack the stomach lining, liver, pancreas and or gall bladder.

http://www.bestfriendsvet.com/library/cats/feline-triad-disease/

Here's a little info:  
*FELINE TRIAD DISEASE*


Feline Triad Disease is a newly described syndrome of middle aged and older cats. In this disease white blood cells called lymphocytes and plasmacytes invade the liver, pancreas and the lining of the stomach and/or intestines. These cells are normal components of the immune system that with Triad Disease accumulate in huge numbers where there should only be a few of them. They seem to respond as if the
body is reacting to a foreign invader. In other words, the immune system overreacts to something normally present in the intestinal contents or the body. In some cats these cells seem to be reacting to something in the diet and in other cats we’re not sure - perhaps it’s to a particular bacteria or other substance.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Wonderful thread. I still have my one Snobby cat, 16 years old, although we have lost other fur babies (and feathered babies) over the years. Hugs to all.


----------



## chessmont

Wealthy1 said:


> Basically it effects middle aged to older cats.  It's a disease that can attack the stomach lining, liver, pancreas and or gall bladder.
> 
> http://www.bestfriendsvet.com/library/cats/feline-triad-disease/
> 
> Here's a little info:
> *FELINE TRIAD DISEASE*
> 
> 
> Feline Triad Disease is a newly described syndrome of middle aged and older cats. In this disease white blood cells called lymphocytes and plasmacytes invade the liver, pancreas and the lining of the stomach and/or intestines.



Awww it sounds awful, again, I am so sorry, but your kitty is now out of pain and suffering...


----------



## Docjeun

I am so sorry for all of you who had to put down your pets, I have had to do that several times and it was one of the hardest things I had to do.  I had a wonderful net who was said he would come to my house to do it but I was concerned for my kids so I went to the vet, he did it in my arms, I will never forget how sad I was, never.


----------



## IssaChat

Good morning... this is an old photo but still my favorite one. Matisse (on the right) crossed the Rainbow Bridge almost 2 years ago at 19 years old.... I will hold him in my Heart until I can hold him in my arms again....
Thank You for this beautiful thread. Grieving is a long and painful process and it does help to be able to share our sadness with kind and understanding people.....


----------



## Pmrbfay

@IssaChat - your kitties are beautiful.


----------



## IssaChat

Pmrbfay said:


> @IssaChat - your kitties are beautiful.



Thank You very much... Monet & Matisse are both dearly missed


----------



## absolutpink

We said goodbye to our beautiful baby yesterday. She truly was the sweetest soul and she was extremely loved and will be missed more than she knows. 
She was 11 years old and the cancer just got too much for her to handle any more... she fought the bravest fight and I'm so proud of her. I'm so thankful for everything she brought to my life.


----------



## IssaChat

So sorry for your loss… my thoughts are with you….


----------



## chessmont

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## absolutpink

IssaChat said:


> So sorry for your loss… my thoughts are with you….





chessmont said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss



Thank you.


----------



## lulilu

Lost my little old man, Rocky, last week.  He was 14.  He had been slowing down a bit, but began to have trouble breathing that caused a seizure and spent a week at hospital in an oxygen crate.  So many tests that showed nothing in particular, but he never regained the ability to breathe on his own.  Poor little boy..  He was my velcro dog, with me wherever I went, sat next to me and slept with me.  I am so sad and miss him so much.


----------



## vinbenphon1

absolutpink said:


> We said goodbye to our beautiful baby yesterday. She truly was the sweetest soul and she was extremely loved and will be missed more than she knows.
> She was 11 years old and the cancer just got too much for her to handle any more... she fought the bravest fight and I'm so proud of her. I'm so thankful for everything she brought to my life.





lulilu said:


> Lost my little old man, Rocky, last week.  He was 14.  He had been slowing down a bit, but began to have trouble breathing that caused a seizure and spent a week at hospital in an oxygen crate.  So many tests that showed nothing in particular, but he never regained the ability to breathe on his own.  Poor little boy..  He was my velcro dog, with me wherever I went, sat next to me and slept with me.  I am so sad and miss him so much.
> View attachment 3692877



My heart goes out to you both, @absolutpink and @lulilu for your loss. I hope your wonderful memories of the time you shared with these gorgeous puppies bring you comfort. HUGS.


----------



## absolutpink

lulilu said:


> Lost my little old man, Rocky, last week.  He was 14.  He had been slowing down a bit, but began to have trouble breathing that caused a seizure and spent a week at hospital in an oxygen crate.  So many tests that showed nothing in particular, but he never regained the ability to breathe on his own.  Poor little boy..  He was my velcro dog, with me wherever I went, sat next to me and slept with me.  I am so sad and miss him so much.
> 
> View attachment 3692877



So sorry for your loss. Rocky was beautiful and it sounded like the two of you had a very special relationship. Now he is with my Shandi 



vinbenphon1 said:


> My heart goes out to you both, @absolutpink and @lulilu for your loss. I hope your wonderful memories of the time you shared with these gorgeous puppies bring you comfort. HUGS.



Thank you so much


----------



## lulilu

absolutpink said:


> So sorry for your loss. Rocky was beautiful and it sounded like the two of you had a very special relationship. Now he is with my Shandi


Thank you!  We are lucky to have a place to share these things.  Whenever I try to talk or write about it, I cry, so sharing with "virtual" friends is a blessing.


----------



## absolutpink

lulilu said:


> Thank you!  We are lucky to have a place to share these things.  Whenever I try to talk or write about it, I cry, so sharing with "virtual" friends is a blessing.



Agree. It really does help. 

My baby passed away from bladder cancer and I joined a support group on Facebook for people who's dogs have bladder cancer and it has been incredibly supportive and made this awful situation easier.


----------



## frick&frack

lulilu said:


> Lost my little old man, Rocky, last week.  He was 14.  He had been slowing down a bit, but began to have trouble breathing that caused a seizure and spent a week at hospital in an oxygen crate.  So many tests that showed nothing in particular, but he never regained the ability to breathe on his own.  Poor little boy..  He was my velcro dog, with me wherever I went, sat next to me and slept with me.  I am so sad and miss him so much.



I'm so sorry. [emoji253][emoji175]

I'm thankful you had Rocky for so long. It's never long enough though, is it?


----------



## frick&frack

Frack (1/1/04 - 5/5/17) crossed the Rainbow Bridge last week to join his brother Frick (1/1/04 - 1/15/16) who crossed last January. Although I'm relieved that they're whole & happy now, life sure is empty without them. 

This is my favorite picture of my beloved boys. [emoji173]️


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## frick&frack

pixiejenna said:


> RIP little man Z. Such a hard day loosing such a good kitty. Now your back with your big brother Chilly Willy, little brother Choco Taco, and big brother Harry.


^I'm so sorry. You certainly have a lot of sweet babies waiting for you some day. 




Wealthy1 said:


> I had to put down my sweet Tiger on 2/13/17.  My first pet loss.  It devasted me to the core.  I deceived to put her to sleep due to Triad's disease.
> 
> Good night Tiger
> 
> 9/2009 - 2/13/17


^the first loss is so hard. I'm very sorry. I hope at this point you're moving through the stages of grief & finding some peace. Focus on all the good memories. 




IssaChat said:


> Good morning... this is an old photo but still my favorite one. Matisse (on the right) crossed the Rainbow Bridge almost 2 years ago at 19 years old.... I will hold him in my Heart until I can hold him in my arms again....
> Thank You for this beautiful thread. Grieving is a long and painful process and it does help to be able to share our sadness with kind and understanding people.....


^such a handsome boy. I'm sorry he's gone. I agree, it does help to share. 




absolutpink said:


> We said goodbye to our beautiful baby yesterday. She truly was the sweetest soul and she was extremely loved and will be missed more than she knows.
> She was 11 years old and the cancer just got too much for her to handle any more... she fought the bravest fight and I'm so proud of her. I'm so thankful for everything she brought to my life.


^I'm so sorry. Cancer sucks. It sounds like your sweet girl had a very happy life. Remember that when you miss her.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry to everyone here who has lost their pet recently.  Too many sad days lately


----------



## absolutpink

frick&frack said:


> ^I'm so sorry. You certainly have a lot of sweet babies waiting for you some day.
> 
> 
> 
> ^the first loss is so hard. I'm very sorry. I hope at this point you're moving through the stages of grief & finding some peace. Focus on all the good memories.
> 
> 
> 
> ^such a handsome boy. I'm sorry he's gone. I agree, it does help to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'm so sorry. Cancer sucks. It sounds like your sweet girl had a very happy life. Remember that when you miss her.





chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry to everyone here who has lost their pet recently.  Too many sad days lately



Thank you ❤️


----------



## lulilu

frick&frack said:


> Frack (1/1/04 - 5/5/17) crossed the Rainbow Bridge last week to join his brother Frick (1/1/04 - 1/15/16) who crossed last January. Although I'm relieved that they're whole & happy now, life sure is empty without them.  This is my favorite picture of my beloved boys. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3694806





frick&frack said:


> View attachment 3694809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694810
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694811



So sorry to hear about your little boys.  That empty space is so vast isn't it?


----------



## restricter

lulilu said:


> Lost my little old man, Rocky, last week.  He was 14.  He had been slowing down a bit, but began to have trouble breathing that caused a seizure and spent a week at hospital in an oxygen crate.  So many tests that showed nothing in particular, but he never regained the ability to breathe on his own.  Poor little boy..  He was my velcro dog, with me wherever I went, sat next to me and slept with me.  I am so sad and miss him so much.
> 
> View attachment 3692877



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Straight-Laced

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry to everyone here who has lost their pet recently.  Too many sad days lately


+ 1.  This thread has been too busy


----------



## Straight-Laced

absolutpink said:


> We said goodbye to our beautiful baby yesterday. She truly was the sweetest soul and she was extremely loved and will be missed more than she knows.
> She was 11 years old and the cancer just got too much for her to handle any more... she fought the bravest fight and I'm so proud of her. I'm so thankful for everything she brought to my life.


Beautiful photo gallery of memories 
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lulilu said:


> Lost my little old man, Rocky, last week.  He was 14.  He had been slowing down a bit, but began to have trouble breathing that caused a seizure and spent a week at hospital in an oxygen crate.  So many tests that showed nothing in particular, but he never regained the ability to breathe on his own.  Poor little boy..  He was my velcro dog, with me wherever I went, sat next to me and slept with me.  I am so sad and miss him so much.
> 
> View attachment 3692877


Beautiful boy  
So sorry.


----------



## Straight-Laced

frick&frack said:


> View attachment 3694809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694810
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694811



One of the best things about life on earth is that we get to share it with dogs.  But then we have to say goodbye


----------



## lulilu

I am really thankful for everyone's kind thoughts.  And my thoughts are with the others who've lost their little ones recently.  So sad.


----------



## absolutpink

Straight-Laced said:


> Beautiful photo gallery of memories
> So sorry for your loss.



Thank you. It's been two weeks today and I'm really feeling it.


----------



## frick&frack

lulilu said:


> So sorry to hear about your little boys.  That empty space is so vast isn't it?



Thank you. So sweet to see you call them "little." They were my babies. It's such a huge adjustment affecting every facet of my life. I miss them so.

I saw your post last week that you lost your little angel around the same time I did. It's been about 2 weeks. Hope you're doing ok.



frick&frack said:


> I'm so sorry. [emoji253][emoji175]
> 
> I'm thankful you had Rocky for so long. It's never long enough though, is it?


----------



## absolutpink

Today marks three weeks since we lost her and I'm still feeling so strange. Most of the time I just feel completely numb. I feel "down" but I don't feel the intense heartbreak I expected to feel, which is what I felt when she was diagnosed with cancer last year. She was my baby, my sidekick, my everything, and I centered my life around her for the past 11 years... how am I carrying on so "normal"?!


----------



## frick&frack

absolutpink said:


> Today marks three weeks since we lost her and I'm still feeling so strange. Most of the time I just feel completely numb. I feel "down" but I don't feel the intense heartbreak I expected to feel, which is what I felt when she was diagnosed with cancer last year. She was my baby, my sidekick, my everything, and I centered my life around her for the past 11 years... how am I carrying on so "normal"?!



 you carry on because life goes on. It might help you to learn about the stages of grief. Shock, denial, & numbness are common reactions immediately following a loss.


----------



## pmburk

I'm so sorry for everyone here who has lost a pet.  

I know that pain all too well.


----------



## Florasun

lulilu said:


> Lost my little old man, Rocky, last week.  He was 14.  He had been slowing down a bit, but began to have trouble breathing that caused a seizure and spent a week at hospital in an oxygen crate.  So many tests that showed nothing in particular, but he never regained the ability to breathe on his own.  Poor little boy..  He was my velcro dog, with me wherever I went, sat next to me and slept with me.  I am so sad and miss him so much.
> 
> View attachment 3692877


I am sorry for your loss. They leave such a void, once full of love and life, when they go.


----------



## Florasun

absolutpink said:


> We said goodbye to our beautiful baby yesterday. She truly was the sweetest soul and she was extremely loved and will be missed more than she knows.
> She was 11 years old and the cancer just got too much for her to handle any more... she fought the bravest fight and I'm so proud of her. I'm so thankful for everything she brought to my life.


Awwww what a cutie-pie! So sorry for your loss of your brave little girl.


----------



## Florasun

frick&frack said:


> Frack (1/1/04 - 5/5/17) crossed the Rainbow Bridge last week to join his brother Frick (1/1/04 - 1/15/16) who crossed last January. Although I'm relieved that they're whole & happy now, life sure is empty without them.
> 
> This is my favorite picture of my beloved boys. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3694806


Hugs to you. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## frick&frack

Florasun said:


> Hugs to you. I'm sorry for your loss.



Thank you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hugs to you both @frick&frack and @absolutpink for the loss of your fur babies. They are so very special to us and it hurts like hell when they leave us. It has been 10 months since I had to say goodbye to my beautiful Vincent, I can't believe that it has been so long. Feels very much shorter indeed.


----------



## frick&frack

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hugs to you both @frick&frack and @absolutpink for the loss of your fur babies. They are so very special to us and it hurts like hell when they leave us. It has been 10 months since I had to say goodbye to my beautiful Vincent, I can't believe that it has been so long. Feels very much shorter indeed.



Thank you. I'm sorry you lost your baby too. They just don't live long enough. I pray your heart continues to heal.


----------



## zen1965

My dog Lily (13.5 yrs) died suddenly & totally unexpectedly today. We were together for 12 yrs. I am beside myself with grief.[emoji30]


----------



## luvprada

absolutpink said:


> We said goodbye to our beautiful baby yesterday. She truly was the sweetest soul and she was extremely loved and will be missed more than she knows.
> She was 11 years old and the cancer just got too much for her to handle any more... she fought the bravest fight and I'm so proud of her. I'm so thankful for everything she brought to my life.



I'm so terribly sorry. She was beautiful


----------



## luvprada

lulilu said:


> Lost my little old man, Rocky, last week.  He was 14.  He had been slowing down a bit, but began to have trouble breathing that caused a seizure and spent a week at hospital in an oxygen crate.  So many tests that showed nothing in particular, but he never regained the ability to breathe on his own.  Poor little boy..  He was my velcro dog, with me wherever I went, sat next to me and slept with me.  I am so sad and miss him so much.
> 
> View attachment 3692877



I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## luvprada

frick&frack said:


> Frack (1/1/04 - 5/5/17) crossed the Rainbow Bridge last week to join his brother Frick (1/1/04 - 1/15/16) who crossed last January. Although I'm relieved that they're whole & happy now, life sure is empty without them.
> 
> This is my favorite picture of my beloved boys. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3694806



I saw in your other posts that you were worried about losing frack. I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care


----------



## luvprada

zen1965 said:


> My dog Lily (13.5 yrs) died suddenly & totally unexpectedly today. We were together for 12 yrs. I am beside myself with grief.[emoji30]



Oh no how terrible. My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## zen1965

luvprada said:


> Oh no how terrible. My thoughts and prayers are with you


Thank you so much for your kind words. So very sad.
Lily 12/11/2003 - 06/10/2017


----------



## bagshopr

To all of you who have lost your dear pets, I send my heartfelt sympathy. My dear dog, Charlie, was killed in early December 2016. I still get shed a few tears
for him almost every day.


----------



## absolutpink

luvprada said:


> I'm so terribly sorry. She was beautiful



Thank you


----------



## frick&frack

zen1965 said:


> My dog Lily (13.5 yrs) died suddenly & totally unexpectedly today. We were together for 12 yrs. I am beside myself with grief.[emoji30]


^I'm so sorry. The shock just adds to it all. I'm grateful you had 12 good years together, but it just doesn't seen long enough. [emoji253]




luvprada said:


> I saw in your other posts that you were worried about losing frack. I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care


^thank you. 




zen1965 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. So very sad.
> Lily 12/11/2003 - 06/10/2017


^she looks like a sweet girl. I know your heart is broken. I hope you have good people in your life to support you.


----------



## zen1965

frick&frack said:


> ^I'm so sorry. The shock just adds to it all. I'm grateful you had 12 good years together, but it just doesn't seen long enough. [emoji253]
> 
> ^she looks like a sweet girl. I know your heart is broken. I hope you have good people in your life to support you.



Thank you so much for your kind words. 
It's been almost two weeks now and at times I still cannot believe that she won't come back. 
I am also very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Straight-Laced

zen1965 said:


> Lily 12/11/2003 - 06/10/2017



So sorry for your loss.  What a terrible shock.


----------



## zen1965

^ Thank you.
Acceptance does not come easy. I miss her.


----------



## frick&frack

zen1965 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words.
> It's been almost two weeks now and at times I still cannot believe that she won't come back.
> I am also very sorry for your loss.



Thank you too


----------



## zen1965

It's been almost four weeks now, and I feel particularly low. Just Wisch I could bring her back. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## frick&frack

zen1965 said:


> It's been almost four weeks now, and I feel particularly low. Just Wisch I could bring her back. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



   [emoji253] I'm so sorry.


----------



## Straight-Laced

zen1965 said:


> It's been almost four weeks now, and I feel particularly low. Just Wisch I could bring her back. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


So sorry zen 
(((((hugs)))))


----------



## clevercat

For anyone hurting...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My beautiful brave Tinkerbell passed away this morning. She never weighed more than 8 lbs but she had the heart of a lion. She would've been 9 years old in 2 weeks. Last June she was diagnosed with liver cancer and given a few weeks to live. My brave baby defied the odds and the doctors and lived another year. She was still trying to hunt and play until a few days ago. When she started having labored breathing and no longer playing I knew the time had come to let her go. I couldn't stand seeing her suffer so the vet administered euthanasia to put her out of her suffering. This was one of the hardest things I've ever done but I know that she is no longer in pain. I am devastated right now and I've cried so much the last 3 days that I am physically weak.I hope my Tinkerbell is now at peace. She fought a good fight. She was a blessing and her passing has left a hole in my heart.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

zen1965 said:


> It's been almost four weeks now, and I feel particularly low. Just Wisch I could bring her back. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



I feel the same way...[emoji24]


----------



## SouthTampa

zen1965 said:


> It's been almost four weeks now, and I feel particularly low. Just Wisch I could bring her back. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


It does get better.    So sorry for your loss.    Just a silly suggestion.   I keep the dog tag of my passed pets on my key
chain.   It is a weird sort of comfort to see the tags daily.


----------



## zen1965

@frick&frack @clevercat @Straight-Laced @SouthTampa 
Thank you so much for your kind words. They are of great comfort.

@HandbagDiva354
So very sorry about your loss. I feel your pain. Stay strong, dear.


----------



## frick&frack

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My beautiful brave Tinkerbell passed away this morning. She never weighed more than 8 lbs but she had the heart of a lion. She would've been 9 years old in 2 weeks. Last June she was diagnosed with liver cancer and given a few weeks to live. My brave baby defied the odds and the doctors and lived another year. She was still trying to hunt and play until a few days ago. When she started having labored breathing and no longer playing I knew the time had come to let her go. I couldn't stand seeing her suffer so the vet administered euthanasia to put her out of her suffering. This was one of the hardest things I've ever done but I know that she is no longer in pain. I am devastated right now and I've cried so much the last 3 days that I am physically weak.I hope my Tinkerbell is now at peace. She fought a good fight. She was a blessing and her passing has left a hole in my heart.



I'm so very sorry. 

Having to make that decision has got to be one of the hardest things any of us will do. For me, that inner war of trying to decide when the time was right was exhausting & full of guilt on all sides. I don't know if you're feeling the same, but let me try to ease your mind & heart by telling you that you did the right thing. I don't need to know the details to know that. You loved your cat, & you wanted the best for her. That's how I know for sure. 

Cry all the tears that you have. Remember that your life with her was all good. Trust that the grief will eventually become bearable. [emoji253]


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## Straight-Laced

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My beautiful brave Tinkerbell passed away this morning. She never weighed more than 8 lbs but she had the heart of a lion. She would've been 9 years old in 2 weeks. Last June she was diagnosed with liver cancer and given a few weeks to live. My brave baby defied the odds and the doctors and lived another year. She was still trying to hunt and play until a few days ago. When she started having labored breathing and no longer playing I knew the time had come to let her go. I couldn't stand seeing her suffer so the vet administered euthanasia to put her out of her suffering. This was one of the hardest things I've ever done but I know that she is no longer in pain. I am devastated right now and I've cried so much the last 3 days that I am physically weak.I hope my Tinkerbell is now at peace. She fought a good fight. She was a blessing and her passing has left a hole in my heart.



So sorry for your loss HandbagDiva
Tinkerbell


----------



## gazoo

It's been months since we lost our kitty, and I'm still gutted. Haven't been able to check this forum out of grief. Anyways, this was Wembley, beloved rescue and sweetest soul ever. Cancer in his bowels and kidneys took him in the end.


----------



## poopsie

gazoo said:


> It's been months since we lost our kitty, and I'm still gutted. Haven't been able to check this forum out of grief. Anyways, this was Wembley, beloved rescue and sweetest soul ever. Cancer in his bowels and kidneys took him in the end.



Oh gazoo I am so very sorry. I had noticed your absence here but had no idea why. I would see your postings elsewhere and just chalked it up to how we tend to drift in and out through the course of life. Effing cancer. Effing EFFING cancer.


----------



## gazoo

poopsie said:


> Oh gazoo I am so very sorry. I had noticed your absence here but had no idea why. I would see your postings elsewhere and just chalked it up to how we tend to drift in and out through the course of life. Effing cancer. Effing EFFING cancer.


Thank you @poopsie. He passed away in my arms, purring as he was given his last shot. I've never had one go like that, with such tenderness towards me. He couldn't walk at all by the end, but never stopped showing love to everyone.


----------



## poopsie

gazoo said:


> Thank you @poopsie. He passed away in my arms, purring as he was given his last shot. I've never had one go like that, with such tenderness towards me. He couldn't walk at all by the end, but never stopped showing love to everyone.


Poor little guy 
Play hard up at The Bridge


----------



## cats n bags

gazoo said:


> It's been months since we lost our kitty, and I'm still gutted. Haven't been able to check this forum out of grief. Anyways, this was Wembley, beloved rescue and sweetest soul ever. Cancer in his bowels and kidneys took him in the end.


I am so sorry that Wembley had to cross over the bridge. 
Fly free little guy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> It's been months since we lost our kitty, and I'm still gutted. Haven't been able to check this forum out of grief. Anyways, this was Wembley, beloved rescue and sweetest soul ever. Cancer in his bowels and kidneys took him in the end.


Oh Gazoo... tears welling in my eyes as I read your post. So sorry that you lost your precious boy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Blu-Ice Vincent Ivanhoe came into the world and my life 04 December 2002 and departed both 30 July 2017 from lung cancer.

The beginning




Saying goodbye


----------



## gazoo

vinbenphon1 said:


> Blu-Ice Vincent Ivanhoe came onto the world and my life 04 December 2002 and departed both 30 July 2017 from lung cancer.
> 
> The beginning
> 
> View attachment 3791158
> 
> 
> Saying goodbye
> 
> View attachment 3791159



I'm so sorry! No words can comfort you, I'm so sorry.


----------



## cats n bags

vinbenphon1 said:


> Blu-Ice Vincent Ivanhoe came into the world and my life 04 December 2002 and departed both 30 July 2017 from lung cancer.
> 
> The beginning
> 
> View attachment 3791158
> 
> 
> Saying goodbye
> 
> View attachment 3791159


I am so sorry to hear that Vincent crossed over the bridge.  Play hard and fly free Vincent.


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Blu-Ice Vincent Ivanhoe came into the world and my life 04 December 2002 and departed both 30 July 2017 from lung cancer.
> 
> The beginning
> 
> View attachment 3791158
> 
> 
> Saying goodbye
> 
> View attachment 3791159



OMG.........that paw............that precious paw


----------



## vinbenphon1

cats n bags said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Vincent crossed over the bridge.  Play hard and fly free Vincent.


Thank you cats n bags.  He passed last July 2016... it was his anniversary this year so I must have been thinking that when I put 2017. But it feels just the same.


----------



## dusty paws

My Ollie beebs.... you were a fighter my friend. You loved your wheel, talking to Frankie, and papaya.
Thank you for letting me see you one last time. I love you so much buddy play hard at the bridge.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

vinbenphon1 said:


> Blu-Ice Vincent Ivanhoe came into the world and my life 04 December 2002 and departed both 30 July 2017 from lung cancer.
> 
> The beginning
> 
> View attachment 3791158
> 
> 
> Saying goodbye
> 
> View attachment 3791159



THIS has me in tears!  That marvelous moving cuddle saying goodbye! 

This is the utmost moving & heartbreaking at the same time. I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vinbenphon1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> THIS has me in tears!  That marvelous moving cuddle saying goodbye!
> 
> This is the utmost moving & heartbreaking at the same time. I am so, so sorry for your loss.


Thank you for your kind words lovlouisvuitton. I miss him dearly.


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> My Ollie beebs.... you were a fighter my friend. You loved your wheel, talking to Frankie, and papaya.
> Thank you for letting me see you one last time. I love you so much buddy play hard at the bridge.


I'm very sorry that Ollie crossed over the Bridge.  Spin hard little guy, I'm sure they have a most wonderful wheel for you.


----------



## luvprada

So terribly sorry about your Ollie. I wish I had words that helped...


----------



## leechiyong

I miss you so, so much.  It's breaking my heart.  Your sisters and papa miss you so much too.  I dreamt we were riding in the car and I woke up and realized it was just a dream.  

Thank you for finding me.


----------



## Theren

Last night we had to say goodbye to my sweet baby who was a month shy of 20 years old.. I literally felt sick and just couldn't see her suffer anymore... It made me feel like a monster and a horrible person to make that decision but I know it's for the best...


----------



## boxermom

vinbenphon1 said:


> Blu-Ice Vincent Ivanhoe came into the world and my life 04 December 2002 and departed both 30 July 2017 from lung cancer.
> 
> The beginning
> 
> View attachment 3791158
> 
> 
> Saying goodbye
> 
> View attachment 3791159



The kitten pic! You knew he would be special. I'm really sorry. He was very much loved.


----------



## boxermom

dusty paws said:


> My Ollie beebs.... you were a fighter my friend. You loved your wheel, talking to Frankie, and papaya.
> Thank you for letting me see you one last time. I love you so much buddy play hard at the bridge.



I'm so sorry about Ollie. It's terribly hard when they leave us. I believe we'll be reunited eventually.


----------



## boxermom

Theren said:


> Last night we had to say goodbye to my sweet baby who was a month shy of 20 years old.. I literally felt sick and just couldn't see her suffer anymore... It made me feel like a monster and a horrible person to make that decision but I know it's for the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824961
> 
> View attachment 3824962



As I said in your other thread, she's so pretty. I know you did the most loving thing, but it always feels awful. I think our old boy is nearing this stage and mostly I want to deny (when I'm not crying). Many hugs to you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> The kitten pic! You knew he would be special. I'm really sorry. He was very much loved.


Thank you boxermom


----------



## boxermom

Our gentle boy, Sabo, died this morning. He has been declining and the vet recently found a tumor in his abdomen. He was about 12 or 13, old for a Boxer. The house is way too quiet.


----------



## lulilu

boxermom said:


> Our gentle boy, Sabo, died this morning. He has been declining and the vet recently found a tumor in his abdomen. He was about 12 or 13, old for a Boxer. The house is way too quiet.



So sorry dear.  I hope your heart starts healing.  No matter how old our little guys get, it's always too soon to lose them.


----------



## BPC

boxermom said:


> Our gentle boy, Sabo, died this morning. He has been declining and the vet recently found a tumor in his abdomen. He was about 12 or 13, old for a Boxer. The house is way too quiet.



I'm so sorry.. 
So hard to lose these babies..


----------



## zen1965

boxermom said:


> Our gentle boy, Sabo, died this morning. He has been declining and the vet recently found a tumor in his abdomen. He was about 12 or 13, old for a Boxer. The house is way too quiet.



How very sad. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cats n bags

boxermom said:


> Our gentle boy, Sabo, died this morning. He has been declining and the vet recently found a tumor in his abdomen. He was about 12 or 13, old for a Boxer. The house is way too quiet.


I'm so sorry to hear Sabo has crossed the bridge.


----------



## boxermom

lulilu said:


> So sorry dear.  I hope your heart starts healing.  No matter how old our little guys get, it's always too soon to lose them.





BPC said:


> I'm so sorry..
> So hard to lose these babies..





zen1965 said:


> How very sad. My thoughts are with you.





cats n bags said:


> I'm so sorry to hear Sabo has crossed the bridge.



thank you all. I've had so many dogs in my life and each one is different and special and i cry my eyes out every time. I appreciate your kind words.

P.S. The pic is my granddaughter with him-they grew up together.


----------



## mp4

boxermom said:


> View attachment 3861231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all. I've had so many dogs in my life and each one is different and special and i cry my eyes out every time. I appreciate your kind words.
> 
> P.S. The pic is my granddaughter with him-they grew up together.



I'm so very sorry for your loss boxermom....   Play hard at the bridge dear Sabo!


----------



## muchstuff

Sending big love[emoji173]️


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> View attachment 3861231
> 
> 
> thank you all. I've had so many dogs in my life and each one is different and special and i cry my eyes out every time. I appreciate your kind words.
> 
> P.S. The pic is my granddaughter with him-they grew up together.



So sorry to hear that Sabo has passed boxermom. Hugs and much love to you and your family.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry boxer mom; it always hurts so badly...


----------



## skyqueen

boxermom said:


> View attachment 3861231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all. I've had so many dogs in my life and each one is different and special and i cry my eyes out every time. I appreciate your kind words.
> 
> P.S. The pic is my granddaughter with him-they grew up together.


----------



## boxermom

mp4 said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss boxermom....   Play hard at the bridge dear Sabo!





muchstuff said:


> Sending big love[emoji173]️





vinbenphon1 said:


> So sorry to hear that Sabo has passed boxermom. Hugs and much love to you and your family.





chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry boxer mom; it always hurts so badly...





skyqueen said:


>



Thank you all for your kindness. I swear I heard him today in the house. I hope he was telling me he's at the Bridge, playing without pain.[emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> Thank you all for your kindness. I swear I heard him today in the house. I hope he was telling me he's at the Bridge, playing without pain.[emoji173]️


My lovely standard poodle is likely going to have to undergo a risky surgery very soon. Really hoping he stays on this side of the bridge for awhile longer.


----------



## boxermom

muchstuff said:


> My lovely standard poodle is likely going to have to undergo a risky surgery very soon. Really hoping he stays on this side of the bridge for awhile longer.



Sending good vibes for your precious dog[emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> Sending good vibes for your precious dog[emoji173]️


Thanks boxermom, we see the surgeon on Monday and I'll have a week or two to make the tough decision...


----------



## boxermom

muchstuff said:


> Thanks boxermom, we see the surgeon on Monday and I'll have a week or two to make the tough decision...



Thinking of you.


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> Thinking of you.


Thanks my friend. Long story short is he has Cushings disease and we either watch him get progressively sicker or we remove an adrenal gland. We won't know if the mass on his adrenal gland is malignant or not until we do the pathology. So there's not any really great solution but if he comes through the surgery well and there's no malignancy we can expect a reasonably healthy doggo. It's all about quality of life.  I'm hoping we can wait until the New Year, as my husband has some time off in January. Our house is all stairs at every entrance and I can't carry my boy up and down the stairs...the surgeon thinks he's a good candidate for the surgery despite his 10.5 years.  Thanks again for thinking about us and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## boxermom

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend. Long story short is he has Cushings disease and we either watch him get progressively sicker or we remove an adrenal gland. We won't know if the mass on his adrenal gland is malignant or not until we do the pathology. So there's not any really great solution but if he comes through the surgery well and there's no malignancy we can expect a reasonably healthy doggo. It's all about quality of life.  I'm hoping we can wait until the New Year, as my husband has some time off in January. Our house is all stairs at every entrance and I can't carry my boy up and down the stairs...the surgeon thinks he's a good candidate for the surgery despite his 10.5 years.  Thanks again for thinking about us and I'll keep you posted!



I admire how you're weighing the pros and cons. Oddly enough, Boxers are prone to Cushing's, but none of ours had it. Best of luck to you and your boy.[emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> I admire how you're weighing the pros and cons. Oddly enough, Boxers are prone to Cushing's, but none of ours had it. Best of luck to you and your boy.[emoji173]️


Thanks boxermom, I've talked to so many specialists over the last handful of months that all I can do is weigh the pros and cons as everyone has a slightly different set of information and advice.


----------



## Stephanieg218

My sweet girl crossed the rainbow bridge last week.  We adopted her almost 13 years ago, but she was 15-16 years old.


----------



## Stephanieg218

Theren said:


> Last night we had to say goodbye to my sweet baby who was a month shy of 20 years old.. I literally felt sick and just couldn't see her suffer anymore... It made me feel like a monster and a horrible person to make that decision but I know it's for the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824961
> 
> View attachment 3824962


I’m so sorry.


----------



## chessmont

Aww I am so sorry, it hurts so much...


----------



## muchstuff

Stephanieg218 said:


> View attachment 3891302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet girl crossed the rainbow bridge last week.  We adopted her almost 13 years ago, but she was 15-16 years old.


A good long life, sleep well sweet girl .


----------



## boxermom

Stephanieg218 said:


> View attachment 3891302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet girl crossed the rainbow bridge last week.  We adopted her almost 13 years ago, but she was 15-16 years old.



She's beautiful. I'm so sorry. It hurts so much. What a great life she must have had with you all those years.


----------



## zen1965

Stephanieg218 said:


> View attachment 3891302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet girl crossed the rainbow bridge last week.  We adopted her almost 13 years ago, but she was 15-16 years old.



So sorry. I feel for you.


----------



## skyqueen

I had 17 wonderful years with my Trixie-Belle. I'm heartbroken but wouldn't change one minute!
The best girl


----------



## muchstuff

skyqueen said:


> I had 17 wonderful years with my Trixie-Belle. I'm heartbroken but wouldn't change one minute!
> The best girl
> View attachment 3914821


She's lovely, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> I admire how you're weighing the pros and cons. Oddly enough, Boxers are prone to Cushing's, but none of ours had it. Best of luck to you and your boy.[emoji173]️


Update on my boy Brillo, we go to surgery on January 3rd and I'm staying as optimistic as possible. Merry Christmas @boxermom and everyone else on tPF!


----------



## skyqueen

muchstuff said:


> Update on my boy Brillo, we go to surgery on January 3rd and I'm staying as optimistic as possible. Merry Christmas @boxermom and everyone else on tPF!


And to you,too, Muchstuff! Sending prayers for Brillo your way


----------



## muchstuff

skyqueen said:


> And to you,too, Muchstuff! Sending prayers for Brillo your way


Thank you!


----------



## Stephanieg218

skyqueen said:


> I had 17 wonderful years with my Trixie-Belle. I'm heartbroken but wouldn't change one minute!
> The best girl
> View attachment 3914821


Beautiful girl!  I’m sorry for your loss.  I lost my girl a month ago and I wouldn’t change one minute either.


----------



## Stephanieg218

muchstuff said:


> Update on my boy Brillo, we go to surgery on January 3rd and I'm staying as optimistic as possible. Merry Christmas @boxermom and everyone else on tPF!


Prayers for Brillo.


----------



## skyqueen

Stephanieg218 said:


> Beautiful girl!  I’m sorry for your loss.  I lost my girl a month ago and I wouldn’t change one minute either.


Amen!


----------



## boxermom

skyqueen said:


> I had 17 wonderful years with my Trixie-Belle. I'm heartbroken but wouldn't change one minute!
> The best girl
> View attachment 3914821



Trixie-Belle is so cute. I'm so sorry. My grandma had a Boston Terrier so I've always loved them.


----------



## boxermom

muchstuff said:


> Update on my boy Brillo, we go to surgery on January 3rd and I'm staying as optimistic as possible. Merry Christmas @boxermom and everyone else on tPF!



Best wishes to you and your boy! Will say prayers. Hope your Christmas was merry[emoji173]️


----------



## Loulouuk

Was a very hard Christmas that is year. Lost my 14 year boy in November. Miss him so much.


----------



## boxermom

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 3918271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a very hard Christmas that is year. Lost my 14 year boy in November. Miss him so much.



Oh, he's so handsome. I love the grey on his face--like the silverback gorilla--the wise older gentleman.

I'm so sorry. We love them so much. Hugs.[emoji173]️


----------



## chessmont

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 3918271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a very hard Christmas that is year. Lost my 14 year boy in November. Miss him so much.



I'm so so sorry ...


----------



## sdkitty

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 3918271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a very hard Christmas that is year. Lost my 14 year boy in November. Miss him so much.


aww...he looks sweet....so sorry for your loss


----------



## muchstuff

Just dropped my boy at the hospital, surgery today.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Just dropped my boy at the hospital, surgery today.


GL to him and you


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> GL to him and you



Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

muchstuff said:


> Just dropped my boy at the hospital, surgery today.



I've been thinking of you and your boy the last couple of days. Hoping he comes through surgery well. This must be very hard on you. Hugs.[emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> I've been thinking of you and your boy the last couple of days. Hoping he comes through surgery well. This must be very hard on you. Hugs.[emoji173]️



I'm trying to be as optimistic as possible but yes, it's going to be a long morning. Thanks for the good thoughts [emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

Update, surgery is over and he came through it well. Still have to wait a week for a  pathology report but one thing at a time[emoji846]


----------



## boxermom

muchstuff said:


> Update, surgery is over and he came through it well. Still have to wait a week for a  pathology report but one thing at a time[emoji846]



Good news.


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> Good news.


Yes!


----------



## muchstuff

My boy is home and doing very well. Lots of meds and three weeks enforced rest but I can live with that . Thanks for the support, now it's just a wait for pathology!
My dad had back surgery today and it went very well, what a start to the New year!


----------



## boxermom

muchstuff said:


> My boy is home and doing very well. Lots of meds and three weeks enforced rest but I can live with that . Thanks for the support, now it's just a wait for pathology!
> My dad had back surgery today and it went very well, what a start to the New year!



When it rains, it pours! Same thing in our house.

It's hard waiting for the path results. Crossing fingers for your boy.


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> When it rains, it pours! Same thing in our house.
> 
> It's hard waiting for the path results. Crossing fingers for your boy.


Right back at you!


----------



## muchstuff

Pathology came back benign [emoji173]️[emoji252]...


----------



## kemilia

muchstuff said:


> Pathology came back benign [emoji173]️[emoji252]...


Yay! I was at work once when I got a "clean margins" pathology call and just started crying, I was so happy!


----------



## boxermom

muchstuff said:


> Pathology came back benign [emoji173]️[emoji252]...



So happy for you and your boy.[emoji177][emoji106]


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> So happy for you and your boy.[emoji177][emoji106]


Thanks my friend, any word on your end?


----------



## boxermom

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend, any word on your end?



Our old boy made it a month after they found his cancer. We spoiled him like crazy till the end. (He previously had a malignant lump removed)

I've always had Boxers but they are too high energy for me now that my back is so bad. Everyone says to get another but I'll support the local rescue groups and keep up with the wonderful animal lovers here.[emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

boxermom said:


> Our old boy made it a month after they found his cancer. We spoiled him like crazy till the end. (He previously had a malignant lump removed)
> 
> I've always had Boxers but they are too high energy for me now that my back is so bad. Everyone says to get another but I'll support the local rescue groups and keep up with the wonderful animal lovers here.[emoji173]️



Ah was this Sabo you were referring to then? It's always so hard, I feel like we dodged a bullet this time. And my guy's spoiled on a regular basis regardless of health ...


----------



## Sickgrl13

This week my beloved Nala went to wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge.  This was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do and I still can't believe she is gone. Nala was such a Little Miss and a tough cookie, but underneath all the standoffishness she was a sweetheart--just like her mama.  Nala was there for me during all good times and most importantly, the bad times.  I will miss her big mouth and tiny little feet stepping all over me, her always stalking me to turn on the faucet in the bathroom sink.  I will see you again baby girl.
Nala: 9/5/2005 - 1/10/2018.


----------



## muchstuff

Sickgrl13 said:


> This week my beloved Nala went to wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge.  This was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do and I still can't believe she is gone. Nala was such a Little Miss and a tough cookie, but underneath all the standoffishness she was a sweetheart--just like her mama.  Nala was there for me during all good times and most importantly, the bad times.  I will miss her big mouth and tiny little feet stepping all over me, her always stalking me to turn on the faucet in the bathroom sink.  I will see you again baby girl.
> Nala: 9/5/2005 - 1/10/2018.


I'm so sorry, what a sweet face she has!


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry sickgrl...


----------



## boxermom

Sickgrl13 said:


> This week my beloved Nala went to wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge.  This was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do and I still can't believe she is gone. Nala was such a Little Miss and a tough cookie, but underneath all the standoffishness she was a sweetheart--just like her mama.  Nala was there for me during all good times and most importantly, the bad times.  I will miss her big mouth and tiny little feet stepping all over me, her always stalking me to turn on the faucet in the bathroom sink.  I will see you again baby girl.
> Nala: 9/5/2005 - 1/10/2018.



I'm so sorry about your beautiful Nala (I love her name and her whiskers).

Like you, I'm counting on reuniting with my animals at the Bridge.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Thank you @chessmont, @boxermom, and @muchstuff  for your kind wishes.  I miss my baby girl already, but I am relieved she is no longer in pain.  Cancer sucks.  I keep looking for her little face around the house.


----------



## muchstuff

Cancer sucks indeed.


----------



## Bijouxlady

I never realized there was a forum for animal lovers. I am facing the hardest and worst part of having a fur baby. My 12 yr Havanese, Valentino, was diagnosed with cancer in August. It's an aggressive form.  It's not lymphoma but it is located on the right side of his neck/throat. It is huge.  I'm amazed how well he has done. Other than having a problem eating now & sleeping a lot he can still go up the short flight of stairs on most days. He has lost a considerable amount of weight too. He is scheduled to be put down on Monday @ 3 pm. It is so hard to sit here with him this weekend knowing this. I let my Bichon go too long before I put him down & my maltese was a sudden thing so there was really only one decision. I keep thinking that maybe I am doing it too soon but when I took him to vet last Tuesday she said I should probably think about it in the next 7-10 days.  I know all of you know how difficult that decision is. This will be the first time in over 25 years I haven't had a pet. The thought of coming home to an empty, quiet house makes me even more sad. I have waves of grief & crying come on me. I hate it. I know I will get another at some point. Not sure I can do the puppy thing but I might. Valentino has been my first male & I plan to get another. He has been the best one I have ever had by far. So sweet, even tempered and attached to me. Sorry for the length of this but it is nice to share my heart with others that have had theirs broken as well.


----------



## Bijouxlady

This pic was taken @ Christmas with my granddaughter. You can see how large the tumor is on the right side. His fur no longer covers the bottom of the nasty thing. I hate cancer.


----------



## boxermom

Bijouxlady said:


> I never realized there was a forum for animal lovers. I am facing the hardest and worst part of having a fur baby. My 12 yr Havanese, Valentino, was diagnosed with cancer in August. It's an aggressive form.  It's not lymphoma but it is located on the right side of his neck/throat. It is huge.  I'm amazed how well he has done. Other than having a problem eating now & sleeping a lot he can still go up the short flight of stairs on most days. He has lost a considerable amount of weight too. He is scheduled to be put down on Monday @ 3 pm. It is so hard to sit here with him this weekend knowing this. I let my Bichon go too long before I put him down & my maltese was a sudden thing so there was really only one decision. I keep thinking that maybe I am doing it too soon but when I took him to vet last Tuesday she said I should probably think about it in the next 7-10 days.  I know all of you know how difficult that decision is. This will be the first time in over 25 years I haven't had a pet. The thought of coming home to an empty, quiet house makes me even more sad. I have waves of grief & crying come on me. I hate it. I know I will get another at some point. Not sure I can do the puppy thing but I might. Valentino has been my first male & I plan to get another. He has been the best one I have ever had by far. So sweet, even tempered and attached to me. Sorry for the length of this but it is nice to share my heart with others that have had theirs broken as well.



I faced the same thing 3 months ago. Our dog was 13 and was rapidly losing weight due to cancer. I know it was the right thing for him, but it doesn't make it any easier. Hugs to you.


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry Bijoux, I have been there.  I have this weird thing that I cannot make an appt ahead of time to do it I just can't. There were times where I went in for the dog not feeling well and shockingly had to PTS and come home without them that is such a shock.  But when I know it's coming I have to wait until the day it is necessary then go.  I could not function if I had to plan it ahead of time.  You are so strong.  My hugs to you.


----------



## Bijouxlady

chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry Bijoux, I have been there.  I have this weird thing that I cannot make an appt ahead of time to do it I just can't. There were times where I went in for the dog not feeling well and shockingly had to PTS and come home without them that is such a shock.  But when I know it's coming I have to wait until the day it is necessary then go.  I could not function if I had to plan it ahead of time.  You are so strong.  My hugs to you.


I'm really not strong & I don't like scheduling it either. Neither of my other 2 I had to put down were. Today I am thinking I might call in the morning & postpone it.  He still has an appetite I just have to be creative in what to feed him. It has to be very small bites & soft. I think he is kind of burned out on the dog food. I have prayed he would just  pass in his sleep but other than that nasty tumor he is in great health. I know it will be soon but just not tomorrow unless he has some sort of serious issue arise. Thoughts?


----------



## chessmont

Bijouxlady said:


> I'm really not strong & I don't like scheduling it either. Neither of my other 2 I had to put down were. Today I am thinking I might call in the morning & postpone it.  He still has an appetite I just have to be creative in what to feed him. It has to be very small bites & soft. I think he is kind of burned out on the dog food. I have prayed he would just  pass in his sleep but other than that nasty tumor he is in great health. I know it will be soon but just not tomorrow unless he has some sort of serious issue arise. Thoughts?


Well, if he is not in pain and is eating something, I might go day by day though it does sound like it will be soon.  I usually loosely go by the 3 day rule; if I can't get them to substantially eat for 3 days that's it. (unless it is a fixable problem)


----------



## Bijouxlady

chessmont said:


> Well, if he is not in pain and is eating something, I might go day by day though it does sound like it will be soon.  I usually loosely go by the 3 day rule; if I can't get them to substantially eat for 3 days that's it. (unless it is a fixable problem)


He has an appetite & does eat small amounts at a time but not enough to matter IMO. He weighed 15.4 on 12-22 & last Tuesday weighed 12.4. I give him pain meds 2x's a day so he doesn't seem to be hurting anywhere. Basically he sleeps most if the time & is up to go out to potty & then eat a dab & back to sleep. Not much of a life. Sad.


----------



## chessmont

Well maybe it is time then...


----------



## Sickgrl13

Bijouxlady said:


> He has an appetite & does eat small amounts at a time but not enough to matter IMO. He weighed 15.4 on 12-22 & last Tuesday weighed 12.4. I give him pain meds 2x's a day so he doesn't seem to be hurting anywhere. Basically he sleeps most if the time & is up to go out to potty & then eat a dab & back to sleep. Not much of a life. Sad.


Hugs @Bjiouxlady.   It is such a heart rending decision- my thoughts are with you.  I went through this about 2 weeks ago. It was a small mercy that i could make the decision while she was still at the vet.   It would've been made even more agonizing if I decided to bring her home.  Cancer, whether it affects people or pets, is a terrible disease. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bijouxlady

I called the vet & left a message & told them I needed to reschedule. I think i need atleast a few more days unless he has a major setback. Even my hubby feels he has a few more days in him. I am so sorry to hear you lost your little friend @Sickgrl13. It leaves a hole in your heart for sure.


----------



## boxermom

Bijouxlady said:


> I called the vet & left a message & told them I needed to reschedule. I think i need atleast a few more days unless he has a major setback. Even my hubby feels he has a few more days in him. I am so sorry to hear you lost your little friend @Sickgrl13. It leaves a hole in your heart for sure.



Whatever you decide will be right. You know your dog better than anyone.

I'm with all of you that eating is what I looked at most. Balancing that with the weight loss that cancer causes is so hard. I f-ing hate it.


----------



## Bijouxlady

boxermom said:


> Whatever you decide will be right. You know your dog better than anyone.
> 
> I'm with all of you that eating is what I looked at most. Balancing that with the weight loss that cancer causes is so hard. I f-ing hate it.


I called and rescheduled the appointment for today @ 3. It's time. He struggles to swallow what food he does eat & late last night he wanted up on the sofa with me & as I petted him I realized how thin he had gotten. He has so much fur that it's hard to tell. That's when I decided it was time. It's going to be so hard to say goodbye. I have a  bond with him I have never had with my others. Coming back home to an empty house will be so difficult. We have 8 grands. Six live close by. Two are in college & 2 live in another state & the other 4 are so busy we only see them occasionally. It can get too quiet & lonely sometimes. Valentino always kept me company. Thank you for having a listening ear & an understanding heart~


----------



## muchstuff

Sending you hugs, you're doing what you feel is right for your boy.


----------



## boxermom

Bijouxlady, your story is so much like my dog's last days. He also was my companion in a quiet home. This is your ultimate act of love for him. Hugs and my thoughts are with you today and days to come. (darn, I'm crying as I type this)


----------



## chessmont

Aww Bijouxlady my heart goes out to you for strength during this difficult time.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Tonight is our second night without Valentino. Coming home to an empty bed seems surreal. I keep finding myself thinking I need to check on him, let him out to potty or give him his meds & then I realize he's gone. Getting up this morning was hard too. He was always waiting by the gate in the kitchen with a tail wag to go outside. Hubby took me to a movie this afternoon to get out & stay busy but we had to come home to no one waiting by the door.  I have to accept this is my new norm. Today I started considering getting another one but then I count the cost of all that goes along with a puppy & I have second thoughts. When my kids were at home they would help with all that.  It's just too quiet here.


----------



## Bijouxlady

boxermom said:


> Bijouxlady, your story is so much like my dog's last days. He also was my companion in a quiet home. This is your ultimate act of love for him. Hugs and my thoughts are with you today and days to come. (darn, I'm crying as I type this)


 Did you get another yet??


----------



## Bijouxlady

chessmont said:


> Aww Bijouxlady my heart goes out to you for strength during this difficult time.


Thank you. My grief comes in waves. I know it will take some time but I still have things to do & need to function without bursting into tears.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Bijouxlady said:


> Thank you. My grief comes in waves. I know it will take some time but I still have things to do & need to function without bursting into tears.



So sorry for your loss Bijouxlady, it is so painful to lose a fur friend xx


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Sickgrl13 said:


> This week my beloved Nala went to wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge.  This was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do and I still can't believe she is gone. Nala was such a Little Miss and a tough cookie, but underneath all the standoffishness she was a sweetheart--just like her mama.  Nala was there for me during all good times and most importantly, the bad times.  I will miss her big mouth and tiny little feet stepping all over me, her always stalking me to turn on the faucet in the bathroom sink.  I will see you again baby girl.
> Nala: 9/5/2005 - 1/10/2018.



What a cutie, I'm very sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Stephanieg218

Bijouxlady said:


> I never realized there was a forum for animal lovers. I am facing the hardest and worst part of having a fur baby. My 12 yr Havanese, Valentino, was diagnosed with cancer in August. It's an aggressive form.  It's not lymphoma but it is located on the right side of his neck/throat. It is huge.  I'm amazed how well he has done. Other than having a problem eating now & sleeping a lot he can still go up the short flight of stairs on most days. He has lost a considerable amount of weight too. He is scheduled to be put down on Monday @ 3 pm. It is so hard to sit here with him this weekend knowing this. I let my Bichon go too long before I put him down & my maltese was a sudden thing so there was really only one decision. I keep thinking that maybe I am doing it too soon but when I took him to vet last Tuesday she said I should probably think about it in the next 7-10 days.  I know all of you know how difficult that decision is. This will be the first time in over 25 years I haven't had a pet. The thought of coming home to an empty, quiet house makes me even more sad. I have waves of grief & crying come on me. I hate it. I know I will get another at some point. Not sure I can do the puppy thing but I might. Valentino has been my first male & I plan to get another. He has been the best one I have ever had by far. So sweet, even tempered and attached to me. Sorry for the length of this but it is nice to share my heart with others that have had theirs broken as well.


I’m so sorry.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Bijouxlady said:


> Tonight is our second night without Valentino. Coming home to an empty bed seems surreal. I keep finding myself thinking I need to check on him, let him out to potty or give him his meds & then I realize he's gone. Getting up this morning was hard too. He was always waiting by the gate in the kitchen with a tail wag to go outside. Hubby took me to a movie this afternoon to get out & stay busy but we had to come home to no one waiting by the door.  I have to accept this is my new norm. Today I started considering getting another one but then I count the cost of all that goes along with a puppy & I have second thoughts. When my kids were at home they would help with all that.  It's just too quiet here.


Hugs *bijouxlady*.  You will know when and if it is right to get another pet.  They are aren't cheap but bring such intangible, priceless things to our lives.  Definitely angels in fur coats.


jeanstohandbags said:


> What a cutie, I'm very sorry for your loss xx


Thank you, *jeanstohandbags*.  She was a sweetie and managed to keep her kitten face as an adult.


----------



## boxermom

Bijouxlady said:


> Did you get another yet??



No, we agreed that with our own health issues we're not able to give another dog the energy it deserves. I'm committed to Boxers and they are very high energy. We'll support local rescue groups instead.


----------



## mp4

Bijouxlady said:


> I never realized there was a forum for animal lovers. I am facing the hardest and worst part of having a fur baby. My 12 yr Havanese, Valentino, was diagnosed with cancer in August. It's an aggressive form.  It's not lymphoma but it is located on the right side of his neck/throat. It is huge.  I'm amazed how well he has done. Other than having a problem eating now & sleeping a lot he can still go up the short flight of stairs on most days. He has lost a considerable amount of weight too. He is scheduled to be put down on Monday @ 3 pm. It is so hard to sit here with him this weekend knowing this. I let my Bichon go too long before I put him down & my maltese was a sudden thing so there was really only one decision. I keep thinking that maybe I am doing it too soon but when I took him to vet last Tuesday she said I should probably think about it in the next 7-10 days.  I know all of you know how difficult that decision is. This will be the first time in over 25 years I haven't had a pet. The thought of coming home to an empty, quiet house makes me even more sad. I have waves of grief & crying come on me. I hate it. I know I will get another at some point. Not sure I can do the puppy thing but I might. Valentino has been my first male & I plan to get another. He has been the best one I have ever had by far. So sweet, even tempered and attached to me. Sorry for the length of this but it is nice to share my heart with others that have had theirs broken as well.


 
Sorry for your loss dear....  I found this thread 5 years ago when one of the dogs suddenly became ill.  The members here were so kind and supportive, I continue to visit.  My dogs have been gone 4 years.  Thinking of them too long can still awake the sadness that lives in my heart.  [[[[Hugs]]]]  Play hard Valentino!!!

After we lost both of our dogs within months of each other, we waited a little over a year to get another dog.  She came to us as a rescue....foster failure.  She brought the joy only a dog can bring back into our home.  You will know when you are ready.


----------



## zen1965

It is so hard to lose a beloved pet. I feel bad for all of you who had to go through this. 
When our JRT girl suddenly died last June, I was crazy with grief. And I thought I would not be ready for another dog for a long time if ever. Fast forward 3 months and 16-week old Anton came to us. My heart still hurts thinking of Lily, yet Anton has brought us so much joy (despite of all the challenges that come with a young dog). You will know when you are ready, bijouxlady.


----------



## chessmont

zen1965 said:


> It is so hard to lose a beloved pet. I feel bad for all of you who had to go through this.
> When our JRT girl suddenly died last June, I was crazy with grief. And I thought I would not be ready for another dog for a long time if ever. Fast forward 3 months and 16-week old Anton came to us. My heart still hurts thinking of Lily, yet Anton has brought us so much joy (despite of all the challenges that come with a young dog). You will know when you are ready, bijouxlady.



A new pet can help plug the hole in your heart just a little bit...


----------



## Bijouxlady

chessmont said:


> A new pet can help plug the hole in your heart just a little bit...


I said goodbye 2 weeks ago today. I have my moments when grief hits me but mostly it's the daily things like being too quiet, being lonely, just missing his presence. Since he was 12 & sick he mostly just slept but he was there. I broke down & called his breeder and she just happened to have a litter that will be ready to go later this month. I picked a little male from her pics & put down a deposit. Not having had a puppy in 12 years I am a bit nervous. I know he will keep me busy. I pray I can remember the ropes of training  & housebreaking. I thought I would wait longer but my heart was too heavy.


----------



## boxermom

Bijouxlady said:


> I said goodbye 2 weeks ago today. I have my moments when grief hits me but mostly it's the daily things like being too quiet, being lonely, just missing his presence. Since he was 12 & sick he mostly just slept but he was there. I broke down & called his breeder and she just happened to have a litter that will be ready to go later this month. I picked a little male from her pics & put down a deposit. Not having had a puppy in 12 years I am a bit nervous. I know he will keep me busy. I pray I can remember the ropes of training  & housebreaking. I thought I would wait longer but my heart was too heavy.



A new pup will surely keep you busy! My son and his wife have always adopted another dog within a week or two of losing their last dog. Like you, they want that companionship in the house. Lucky puppy to be going to your home[emoji177].


----------



## honu

My furry baby Cupcake passed away yesterday 2.08.2018.

She had kidney disease and yesterday morning I knew it was time so I called the vet to help her cross Rainbow Bridge   I posted on PF when I first adopted her at 5 years old in 2010. She was the sweetest kitty and everyone who met her said she was sweet and loving. She meant a lot to me because my Mom loved her too and when my Mom passed away in 2011 she was there with me. Now she is with my Mom and my other kitty Sooshi. I miss her so much.


----------



## Sickgrl13

honu said:


> My furry baby Cupcake passed away yesterday 2.08.2018.
> 
> She had kidney disease and yesterday morning I knew it was time so I called the vet to help her cross Rainbow Bridge   I posted on PF when I first adopted her at 5 years old in 2010. She was the sweetest kitty and everyone who met her said she was sweet and loving. She meant a lot to me because my Mom loved her too and when my Mom passed away in 2011 she was there with me. Now she is with my Mom and my other kitty Sooshi. I miss her so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962233
> View attachment 3962234
> View attachment 3962235
> View attachment 3962236
> View attachment 3962237



@honu, I am so sorry for your loss.   Hugs. [emoji253]


----------



## chessmont

honu said:


> My furry baby Cupcake passed away yesterday 2.08.2018.
> 
> She had kidney disease and yesterday morning I knew it was time so I called the vet to help her cross Rainbow Bridge   I posted on PF when I first adopted her at 5 years old in 2010. She was the sweetest kitty and everyone who met her said she was sweet and loving. She meant a lot to me because my Mom loved her too and when my Mom passed away in 2011 she was there with me. Now she is with my Mom and my other kitty Sooshi. I miss her so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962233
> View attachment 3962234
> View attachment 3962235
> View attachment 3962236
> View attachment 3962237


honu I am so sorry.  What a pretty cat, love her markings.


----------



## honu

Sickgrl13 said:


> @honu, I am so sorry for your loss.   Hugs. [emoji253]



Thank you for the kind words. Our furry babies are our children, and it is so hard when they are sick. 



chessmont said:


> honu I am so sorry.  What a pretty cat, love her markings.



Thank you for your kind words. I never expected to rescue a white cat - all my clothes are black. I didn't care - I loved her even though I was covered in kitty fur.


----------



## Bijouxlady

honu said:


> My furry baby Cupcake passed away yesterday 2.08.2018.
> 
> She had kidney disease and yesterday morning I knew it was time so I called the vet to help her cross Rainbow Bridge   I posted on PF when I first adopted her at 5 years old in 2010. She was the sweetest kitty and everyone who met her said she was sweet and loving. She meant a lot to me because my Mom loved her too and when my Mom passed away in 2011 she was there with me. Now she is with my Mom and my other kitty Sooshi. I miss her so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962233
> View attachment 3962234
> View attachment 3962235
> View attachment 3962236
> View attachment 3962237


So sorry. I know it is sad & lonely when our fur babies leave us. Hugs.


----------



## honu

Bijouxlady said:


> So sorry. I know it is sad & lonely when our fur babies leave us. Hugs.



It's hard when you come home and nobody is there to greet you. I was making my husband a plain chicken breast last night and I almost called her to come get some chicken (she loved it right out of the oven!) but I had to hold back the tears when I realized that she would never have my chicken again


----------



## boxermom

honu said:


> My furry baby Cupcake passed away yesterday 2.08.2018.
> 
> She had kidney disease and yesterday morning I knew it was time so I called the vet to help her cross Rainbow Bridge   I posted on PF when I first adopted her at 5 years old in 2010. She was the sweetest kitty and everyone who met her said she was sweet and loving. She meant a lot to me because my Mom loved her too and when my Mom passed away in 2011 she was there with me. Now she is with my Mom and my other kitty Sooshi. I miss her so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962233
> View attachment 3962234
> View attachment 3962235
> View attachment 3962236
> View attachment 3962237



Cupcake is one of the most beautiful cats I've ever seen. That tail!  I know what you mean about missing their presence. We also set aside a piece of chicken or bit of cookie, then remember our dog is gone. The day will come that we'll remember the good, funny things without overwhelming sadness. Not there yet.

I'm sorry for your loss. We lost one of our dogs to kidney disease, it was awful. Sending (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## honu

boxermom said:


> Cupcake is one of the most beautiful cats I've ever seen. That tail!  I know what you mean about missing their presence. We also set aside a piece of chicken or bit of cookie, then remember our dog is gone. The day will come that we'll remember the good, funny things without overwhelming sadness. Not there yet.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. We lost one of our dogs to kidney disease, it was awful. Sending (((hugs))) to you.



She was a pretty kitty - I posted older pictures of her because that's how I'd like to remember her. And you're right, there will be a day that we will remember the good and funny things without overwhelming sadness. 

I am so sorry for your loss.  Kidney disease is terrible, especially since there is no cure and all you can do is manage it.


----------



## zinacef

Yesterday I found out that our friend’s yorkie passed away. He was their their little boy, had diabetes and really taking his shots and testing well. Just had a birthday last month —- 11yr old.  He was a rescue.his original human had him have a cosmetic surgery on his ears and the vet cut his nerve and it made his ear flop down and they gave him up. He was the sweetest and smartest little boy.  He’s not crate trained so he can’t fly but his dad would drive cross country for vacations just to bring him along. We’re just so sad and heartbroken. So glad to know though that he had a great day, ate his breakfast and lay down in the afternoon and they found him agonal and the whole family was able to say their goodbyes and he went to sleep forever.


----------



## boxermom

zinacef said:


> Yesterday I found out that our friend’s yorkie passed away. He was their their little boy, had diabetes and really taking his shots and testing well. Just had a birthday last month —- 11yr old.  He was a rescue.his original human had him have a cosmetic surgery on his ears and the vet cut his nerve and it made his ear flop down and they gave him up. He was the sweetest and smartest little boy.  He’s not crate trained so he can’t fly but his dad would drive cross country for vacations just to bring him along. We’re just so sad and heartbroken. So glad to know though that he had a great day, ate his breakfast and lay down in the afternoon and they found him agonal and the whole family was able to say their goodbyes and he went to sleep forever.



So sorry. I've been close to neighbors' dogs too and missed them when they were gone.

How shallow is the person who gave up a dog because one ear flopped down?!?[emoji35]


----------



## Bijouxlady

Bijouxlady said:


> I said goodbye 2 weeks ago today. I have my moments when grief hits me but mostly it's the daily things like being too quiet, being lonely, just missing his presence. Since he was 12 & sick he mostly just slept but he was there. I broke down & called his breeder and she just happened to have a litter that will be ready to go later this month. I picked a little male from her pics & put down a deposit. Not having had a puppy in 12 years I am a bit nervous. I know he will keep me busy. I pray I can remember the ropes of training  & housebreaking. I thought I would wait longer but my heart was too heavy.



I wanted to introduce my new fur baby Romeo. He is an 8 week old Havanese. I got him from the same breeder I got my beloved Valentino from 12 yr ago. Romeo arrived at the same time which is why I chose his name. I wanted to keep it in the love theme of February. We love him already. I will admit it’s a big switch from having a Sr dog that is sick. He’s a busy little guy.


----------



## muchstuff

Bijouxlady said:


> I wanted to introduce my new fur baby Romeo. He is an 8 week old Havanese. I got him from the same breeder I got my beloved Valentino from 12 yr ago. Romeo arrived at the same time which is why I chose his name. I wanted to keep it in the love theme of February. We love him already. I will admit it’s a big switch from having a Sr dog that is sick. He’s a busy little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981448
> View attachment 3981449


Congratulations, he's adorable!


----------



## zen1965

What a cutie! All the best to you!


----------



## honu

Bijouxlady said:


> I wanted to introduce my new fur baby Romeo. He is an 8 week old Havanese. I got him from the same breeder I got my beloved Valentino from 12 yr ago. Romeo arrived at the same time which is why I chose his name. I wanted to keep it in the love theme of February. We love him already. I will admit it’s a big switch from having a Sr dog that is sick. He’s a busy little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981448
> View attachment 3981449



What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## chessmont

Feeling so blue.  Sent two old girls (dogs) to the bridge exactly 2 weeks apart. Sisters, 13 years old. I had a long post but accidentally erased it.  To hard to write again.  One was senile and the other just could not get up one day and had a temperature of 105.4.  It wasn't fair to either of them to try and grasp at straws while they wallowed in anxiety and in pain...so I let them go rather than try a myriad of things which may or may not have worked while they suffered in silence.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## muchstuff

chessmont said:


> Feeling so blue.  Sent two old girls (dogs) to the bridge exactly 2 weeks apart. Sisters, 13 years old. I had a long post but accidentally erased it.  To hard to write again.  One was senile and the other just could not get up one day and had a temperature of 105.4.  It wasn't fair to either of them to try and grasp at straws while they wallowed in anxiety and in pain...so I let them go rather than try a myriad of things which may or may not have worked while they suffered in silence.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


Take comfort that they have each other on the other side of the bridge now...sending you lots of healing energy .


----------



## honu

chessmont said:


> Feeling so blue.  Sent two old girls (dogs) to the bridge exactly 2 weeks apart. Sisters, 13 years old. I had a long post but accidentally erased it.  To hard to write again.  One was senile and the other just could not get up one day and had a temperature of 105.4.  It wasn't fair to either of them to try and grasp at straws while they wallowed in anxiety and in pain...so I let them go rather than try a myriad of things which may or may not have worked while they suffered in silence.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


I am so sorry for your loss. They sounded like such sweet dogs....one could not live without the other. It's so sad when they leave us. Hugs.


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> Feeling so blue.  Sent two old girls (dogs) to the bridge exactly 2 weeks apart. Sisters, 13 years old. I had a long post but accidentally erased it.  To hard to write again.  One was senile and the other just could not get up one day and had a temperature of 105.4.  It wasn't fair to either of them to try and grasp at straws while they wallowed in anxiety and in pain...so I let them go rather than try a myriad of things which may or may not have worked while they suffered in silence.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


You did the right thing, dearheart...sending you love and prayers


----------



## boxermom

chessmont said:


> Feeling so blue.  Sent two old girls (dogs) to the bridge exactly 2 weeks apart. Sisters, 13 years old. I had a long post but accidentally erased it.  To hard to write again.  One was senile and the other just could not get up one day and had a temperature of 105.4.  It wasn't fair to either of them to try and grasp at straws while they wallowed in anxiety and in pain...so I let them go rather than try a myriad of things which may or may not have worked while they suffered in silence.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



chessmont, I’m so very sorry. I can’t fathom how sad this is for you, but what a brave fur mom you are to put their well-being first. Sending hugs your way[emoji173]️


----------



## kirsten

This morning I said goodbye to my pug Disco. He was 12 years old and has been declining in health the last few months slowly, but he let us know it was time. We took him to McDonalds and let him eat a sausage mcmuffin before we went to the vet. I miss him so much already. I honestly don't know how I'm supposed to just move on from this. A piece of my heart will be missing forever.


----------



## zinacef

So sorry for your loss,  I bet he loved that sausage sandwich, you being there with him til the end made it easy to cross the rainbow bridge. Play hard  Disco!


----------



## muchstuff

kirsten said:


> This morning I said goodbye to my pug Disco. He was 12 years old and has been declining in health the last few months slowly, but he let us know it was time. We took him to McDonalds and let him eat a sausage mcmuffin before we went to the vet. I miss him so much already. I honestly don't know how I'm supposed to just move on from this. A piece of my heart will be missing forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018139


There really are no words, and only time will help the healing. The love these little guys bring into our lives is something that we'll treasure forever ...lucky you to have had Disco for twelve years, what a sweet little face!


----------



## Natifim

kirsten said:


> This morning I said goodbye to my pug Disco. He was 12 years old and has been declining in health the last few months slowly, but he let us know it was time. We took him to McDonalds and let him eat a sausage mcmuffin before we went to the vet. I miss him so much already. I honestly don't know how I'm supposed to just move on from this. A piece of my heart will be missing forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018139



Im so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Natifim

This is Scott! 

Nine years ago my mother and I we went to the dog kennel, two years earlier we had rescued a lhasa apso that had been burned ( who is still with us) and on that particular day we just went there to chat with the owner. Thats when my mother saw Scott. She always wanted a yorkshire, and there he was. My mother asked the owner why he was in a small cage and not with the other dogs, and she replied that was because the dogs were hurting him, and that a woman had adopted him the week before, but said he was impossible, and returned him there. He kept looking at us, he wanted to go with us. Thats when my mother said “ I want him. Give him a bath while we go to the store to buy stuff for him”. And thats when we took Scott home, he was only 4 months old. What a happy day!

He was an amazing dog, he was always happy, I never understood why someone could have returned him to the kennel saying he was impossible, that was nothing impossible about him. He was so sweet, he liked to play, to run, to go out... We were inseparable. I used to take him for long walks, to the park, to have coffee with me at starbucks, to my college, even to the airport... he slept with me, in my bed, and I used to wake up hugging him. Scott was a traumatized dog, he was always scared of something, like if he heard some loud noise coming from the street, perhaps a motorcycle, his entire body would shake. I had to reassure him all the time that I loved him, that I would never leave him or hurt him.  

Unfortunately Scott was born with a heart disease. One month prior his death he developed a kidney problem due to his heart condition, and later on he became anemic, so when he had a blood transfusion his weak heart couldnt take it, so he had a heart attack hours later at night, in our house, surrounded by the people he loved, and that will always love him. I had the feeling he would leave me that night, so I thanked him for the best 9 years of my life, I looked into his eyes and said that I will always love him, and I would never forget him and would cherish every moment we had spent together. I went to sleep with him, and when I woke up, he was gone. It was January 27, 2018.

I miss him everyday, so much. It hurts so much to know that it will pass 10, 20 years and I will never see him again. Life lost its sparkle without him.


----------



## chessmont

kirsten said:


> This morning I said goodbye to my pug Disco. He was 12 years old and has been declining in health the last few months slowly, but he let us know it was time. We took him to McDonalds and let him eat a sausage mcmuffin before we went to the vet. I miss him so much already. I honestly don't know how I'm supposed to just move on from this. A piece of my heart will be missing forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018139



Awww I am so sorry!  Having lost 2 dogs in two weeks this makes me cry for both of us!  Life goes on.  I have lost over 20 dogs and cats and you do go on, not necessarily getting over it, but...


----------



## chessmont

Natifim said:


> This is Scott!
> 
> Nine years ago my mother and I we went to the dog kennel, two years earlier we had rescued a lhasa apso that had been burned ( who is still with us) and on that particular day we just went there to chat with the owner. Thats when my mother saw Scott. She always wanted a yorkshire, and there he was. My mother asked the owner why he was in a small cage and not with the other dogs, and she replied that was because the dogs were hurting him, and that a woman had adopted him the week before, but said he was impossible, and returned him there. He kept looking at us, he wanted to go with us. Thats when my mother said “ I want him. Give him a bath while we go to the store to buy stuff for him”. And thats when we took Scott home, he was only 4 months old. What a happy day!
> 
> He was an amazing dog, he was always happy, I never understood why someone could have returned him to the kennel saying he was impossible, that was nothing impossible about him. He was so sweet, he liked to play, to run, to go out... We were inseparable. I used to take him for long walks, to the park, to have coffee with me at starbucks, to my college, even to the airport... he slept with me, in my bed, and I used to wake up hugging him. Scott was a traumatized dog, he was always scared of something, like if he heard some loud noise coming from the street, perhaps a motorcycle, his entire body would shake. I had to reassure him all the time that I loved him, that I would never leave him or hurt him.
> 
> Unfortunately Scott was born with a heart disease. One month prior his death he developed a kidney problem due to his heart condition, and later on he became anemic, so when he had a blood transfusion his weak heart couldnt take it, so he had a heart attack hours later at night, in our house, surrounded by the people he loved, and that will always love him. I had the feeling he would leave me that night, so I thanked him for the best 9 years of my life, I looked into his eyes and said that I will always love him, and I would never forget him and would cherish every moment we had spent together. I went to sleep with him, and when I woke up, he was gone. It was January 27, 2018.
> 
> I miss him everyday, so much. It hurts so much to know that it will pass 10, 20 years and I will never see him again. Life lost its sparkle without him.



I am so, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Stephanieg218

kirsten said:


> This morning I said goodbye to my pug Disco. He was 12 years old and has been declining in health the last few months slowly, but he let us know it was time. We took him to McDonalds and let him eat a sausage mcmuffin before we went to the vet. I miss him so much already. I honestly don't know how I'm supposed to just move on from this. A piece of my heart will be missing forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018139


I’m so sorry.


----------



## Stephanieg218

chessmont said:


> Feeling so blue.  Sent two old girls (dogs) to the bridge exactly 2 weeks apart. Sisters, 13 years old. I had a long post but accidentally erased it.  To hard to write again.  One was senile and the other just could not get up one day and had a temperature of 105.4.  It wasn't fair to either of them to try and grasp at straws while they wallowed in anxiety and in pain...so I let them go rather than try a myriad of things which may or may not have worked while they suffered in silence.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


I’m so sorry.  Losing them so close together must be even harder.   I’m sure they are playing together on the other side of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Not an April Fools joke. I had to put my beloved dog to sleep today on Easter. She declined rapidly so it is still a bit of a shock but I know she was in pain. We came together years ago when it was just her and I in a small apartment. She has been through a couple of boyfriends, meeting my now husband, a little dog sister addition, two human additions and two moves. But it was always her and I . She was my first dog of my own and my first 'baby'. Thanks for letting me share my grief and her Memory.


----------



## Stephanieg218

Metrowestmama said:


> Not an April Fools joke. I had to put my beloved dog to sleep today on Easter. She declined rapidly so it is still a bit of a shock but I know she was in pain. We came together years ago when it was just her and I in a small apartment. She has been through a couple of boyfriends, meeting my now husband, a little dog sister addition, two human additions and two moves. But it was always her and I . She was my first dog of my own and my first 'baby'. Thanks for letting me share my grief and her Memory.


I’m so sorry.  When we lose a fur kid we just have to take one day at a time.  They remain in our hearts forever.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Stephanieg218 said:


> I’m so sorry.  When we lose a fur kid we just have to take one day at a time.  They remain in our hearts forever.



Thank you @Stephanieg218.


----------



## chessmont

Metrowestmama said:


> Not an April Fools joke. I had to put my beloved dog to sleep today on Easter. She declined rapidly so it is still a bit of a shock but I know she was in pain. We came together years ago when it was just her and I in a small apartment. She has been through a couple of boyfriends, meeting my now husband, a little dog sister addition, two human additions and two moves. But it was always her and I . She was my first dog of my own and my first 'baby'. Thanks for letting me share my grief and her Memory.



I'm so so sorry for your pain and loss.  I certainly know how you feel....


----------



## zinacef

Natifim said:


> This is Scott!
> 
> Nine years ago my mother and I we went to the dog kennel, two years earlier we had rescued a lhasa apso that had been burned ( who is still with us) and on that particular day we just went there to chat with the owner. Thats when my mother saw Scott. She always wanted a yorkshire, and there he was. My mother asked the owner why he was in a small cage and not with the other dogs, and she replied that was because the dogs were hurting him, and that a woman had adopted him the week before, but said he was impossible, and returned him there. He kept looking at us, he wanted to go with us. Thats when my mother said “ I want him. Give him a bath while we go to the store to buy stuff for him”. And thats when we took Scott home, he was only 4 months old. What a happy day!
> 
> He was an amazing dog, he was always happy, I never understood why someone could have returned him to the kennel saying he was impossible, that was nothing impossible about him. He was so sweet, he liked to play, to run, to go out... We were inseparable. I used to take him for long walks, to the park, to have coffee with me at starbucks, to my college, even to the airport... he slept with me, in my bed, and I used to wake up hugging him. Scott was a traumatized dog, he was always scared of something, like if he heard some loud noise coming from the street, perhaps a motorcycle, his entire body would shake. I had to reassure him all the time that I loved him, that I would never leave him or hurt him.
> 
> Unfortunately Scott was born with a heart disease. One month prior his death he developed a kidney problem due to his heart condition, and later on he became anemic, so when he had a blood transfusion his weak heart couldnt take it, so he had a heart attack hours later at night, in our house, surrounded by the people he loved, and that will always love him. I had the feeling he would leave me that night, so I thanked him for the best 9 years of my life, I looked into his eyes and said that I will always love him, and I would never forget him and would cherish every moment we had spent together. I went to sleep with him, and when I woke up, he was gone. It was January 27, 2018.
> 
> I miss him everyday, so much. It hurts so much to know that it will pass 10, 20 years and I will never see him again. Life lost its sparkle without him.


I am so so sorry, it makes me think how we are gonna be when our Max and lucky would leave us. Lucky is our 11y o yorkie who has heart problems , a ver challenging dog as far as behavior goes but he is our little boy. I hope it gets better and what a way of crossing over to the rainbow bridge, with mama in his arms.


----------



## Natifim

zinacef said:


> I am so so sorry, it makes me think how we are gonna be when our Max and lucky would leave us. Lucky is our 11y o yorkie who has heart problems , a ver challenging dog as far as behavior goes but he is our little boy. I hope it gets better and what a way of crossing over to the rainbow bridge, with mama in his arms.



Thank you for your support. 
It is very hard when they leave us, its been 2 months since Scott left, and there is still a void. 
I was glad to know that you own a 11 year old yorkie, with a heart condition, it reminded me of my little boy. Take good care of him!


----------



## JVSXOXO

I come from a family of rottweiler lovers and married one as well! My mom's rottie was diagnosed with bone cancer out of nowhere and he maintained for a while, but then it quickly progressed earlier this month. We said goodbye on 4/6, just two days before my own birthday. She had him since he was a pup and he would have been 8 years old on his birthday this November. Missing our Baron. I hug my own that much tighter every day.


----------



## chessmont

JVSXOXO said:


> I come from a family of rottweiler lovers and married one as well! My mom's rottie was diagnosed with bone cancer out of nowhere and he maintained for a while, but then it quickly progressed earlier this month. We said goodbye on 4/6, just two days before my own birthday. She had him since he was a pup and he would have been 8 years old on his birthday this November. Missing our Baron. I hug my own that much tighter every day.
> View attachment 4042904



Oh I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## JVSXOXO

chessmont said:


> Oh I am so sorry for your loss!


Thank you! It's been tough, but we're glad that he's no longer in pain. Hopefully he's with my grandmother, who we lost around this time last year. Whenever she used to pour herself a bowl of cheerios for breakfast, Bear would perk up, so she always gave him some. So I like to think they're reunited and enjoying cheerios together


----------



## birkin10600

June 10, 2018, I lost my most beloved Ringo. He suffered so much that he had to be put down. He had severe congestive heart failure. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do in my life. I am so sad and heart broken. Coming home without Ringo...is like coming home to an empty home, with no one to take outside to do his business, no one to meet me with his love and kisses. He filled up my whole life, he touched every corner of my existence, effortlessly.  He gave mostly but joy, his unconditional love and devotion for 14 years. And now he's gone the sound of his absence is absolutely deafening. I miss him every second. I don't know how I'll get through this. Being such a good boy and a loving dog that he is, he waited for Aria, my granddaughter to arrive before he leaves, so that we and my family see light amidst the darkness. Ringo may have tried to wait for this to happen before he goes. How very like Ringo to do. Rest in peace my love.[emoji120] Mama loves you so much Ringo, you will be forever in my heart. Till we meet again. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## pixiejenna

Sorry for your loss birkin10600. The hardest part about losing a fur baby is how empty your home feels with out them. You don’t realize how much they make your day better/entertaining. They effortlessly bring happiness to your daily routine it’s a big adjustment not having them around.


----------



## lulilu

I am so sorry to hear this birkin10600!  What a sad thing.  Ringo will always be in your heart.  But I know the pain you are feeling now is real and huge.  Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## birkin10600

pixiejenna said:


> Sorry for your loss birkin10600. The hardest part about losing a fur baby is how empty your home feels with out them. You don’t realize how much they make your day better/entertaining. They effortlessly bring happiness to your daily routine it’s a big adjustment not having them around.


Thank you dear. [emoji22]


----------



## birkin10600

lulilu said:


> I am so sorry to hear this birkin10600!  What a sad thing.  Ringo will always be in your heart.  But I know the pain you are feeling now is real and huge.  Prayers for you and your family.


Thank you for your kind and comforting words hun. [emoji22] [emoji173]


----------



## Stephanieg218

birkin10600 said:


> June 10, 2018, I lost my most beloved Ringo. He suffered so much that he had to be put down. He had severe congestive heart failure. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do in my life. I am so sad and heart broken. Coming home without Ringo...is like coming home to an empty home, with no one to take outside to do his business, no one to meet me with his love and kisses. He filled up my whole life, he touched every corner of my existence, effortlessly.  He gave mostly but joy, his unconditional love and devotion for 14 years. And now he's gone the sound of his absence is absolutely deafening. I miss him every second. I don't know how I'll get through this. Being such a good boy and a loving dog that he is, he waited for Aria, my granddaughter to arrive before he leaves, so that we and my family see light amidst the darkness. Ringo may have tried to wait for this to happen before he goes. How very like Ringo to do. Rest in peace my love.[emoji120] Mama loves you so much Ringo, you will be forever in my heart. Till we meet again. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099130
> View attachment 4099133


I’m so sorry.


----------



## birkin10600

Stephanieg218 said:


> I’m so sorry.


Thank you.[emoji120]


----------



## honu

birkin10600 said:


> June 10, 2018, I lost my most beloved Ringo. He suffered so much that he had to be put down. He had severe congestive heart failure. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do in my life. I am so sad and heart broken. Coming home without Ringo...is like coming home to an empty home, with no one to take outside to do his business, no one to meet me with his love and kisses. He filled up my whole life, he touched every corner of my existence, effortlessly.  He gave mostly but joy, his unconditional love and devotion for 14 years. And now he's gone the sound of his absence is absolutely deafening. I miss him every second. I don't know how I'll get through this. Being such a good boy and a loving dog that he is, he waited for Aria, my granddaughter to arrive before he leaves, so that we and my family see light amidst the darkness. Ringo may have tried to wait for this to happen before he goes. How very like Ringo to do. Rest in peace my love.[emoji120] Mama loves you so much Ringo, you will be forever in my heart. Till we meet again. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099130
> View attachment 4099133



I am so sorry for your loss.  From his pictures he looked so sweet and loving. ((HUGS))


----------



## birkin10600

honu said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.  From his pictures he looked so sweet and loving. ((HUGS))


Thank you.[emoji173] Yes, he was so lovable and very sweet boy. [emoji190]


----------



## chessmont

I',m so sorry birkin.  I can empathize.  Please stay strong and in time you will remember the happy memories not just sad ones


----------



## birkin10600

chessmont said:


> I',m so sorry birkin.  I can empathize.  Please stay strong and in time you will remember the happy memories not just sad ones


Thank you for your comforting words. Today is the 4th day without him, the pain in my heart is so deep. I miss him dearly.[emoji22]


----------



## Shine_bright

birkin10600 said:


> June 10, 2018, I lost my most beloved Ringo. He suffered so much that he had to be put down. He had severe congestive heart failure. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do in my life. I am so sad and heart broken. Coming home without Ringo...is like coming home to an empty home, with no one to take outside to do his business, no one to meet me with his love and kisses. He filled up my whole life, he touched every corner of my existence, effortlessly.  He gave mostly but joy, his unconditional love and devotion for 14 years. And now he's gone the sound of his absence is absolutely deafening. I miss him every second. I don't know how I'll get through this. Being such a good boy and a loving dog that he is, he waited for Aria, my granddaughter to arrive before he leaves, so that we and my family see light amidst the darkness. Ringo may have tried to wait for this to happen before he goes. How very like Ringo to do. Rest in peace my love.[emoji120] Mama loves you so much Ringo, you will be forever in my heart. Till we meet again. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099130
> View attachment 4099133



I’m so sorry for your loss.... Hugs and prayers [emoji1431]


----------



## birkin10600

Shine_bright said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss.... Hugs and prayers [emoji1431]


Thank you dear.[emoji22]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> Hi all. Sorry its been a while, been busy with the babies. Can you all send some love, prayers, wishes,  juju, whatever you believe in, Chunk's way? He just got out if surgery & the vet said he has a 50/50 chance of making it. I love my Chunker Doodle so much, my heart hurts so bad. Please root for my baby





Storm702 said:


> My sweet boy didn't make it. He passed this morning after having surgery yesterday. I miss him so much, words can't describe the hole in my heart. Hug all your fur babies & tell them you love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109098
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Her sweet baby boy




Please send your prayers to @Storm702   She just lost her beloved Chucher Doodle (Pit Bull). My heart goes out to her & her loss. 

ETA: These are her posts on "What are your pets doing right now" Thread.


----------



## tammy maloy

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you for your comforting words. Today is the 4th day without him, the pain in my heart is so deep. I miss him dearly.[emoji22]



I truly feel your pain.  My little Payton had to be put to rest on June 11 due to canine dementia such a sad disease.  I feel so lost without her, I have to keep telling myself she needed to be at rest, her little mind was already gone. My heart is with you.


----------



## chessmont

Storm and Tammy I am sorry for your losses!


----------



## zen1965

My heartfelt condolences to all of you. Letting a beloved dog go leaves a crater of despair in your heart. [emoji174] take time to grieve & please stay strong.


----------



## Roxannek

Our little 13 year old dachshund Doodie went to heaven last night to join his beother Russel who passed when he was 17 two years ago. 



A few minutes after Doodie’s passing the sunset came alive. I know Doodie has found Russell!


----------



## sdkitty

Roxannek said:


> Our little 13 year old dachshund Doodie went to heaven last night to join his beother Russel who passed when he was 17 two years ago.
> View attachment 4207101
> 
> 
> A few minutes after Doodie’s passing the sunset came alive. I know Doodie has found Russell!
> View attachment 4207111


aww...sweet pic...RIP Doodie


----------



## lulilu

That long nose with grey frosty hair -- so reminds me of my Moose and Rocky.  Bless their hearts.
You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## zen1965

My heartfelt sympathy and condolences to you.


----------



## skyqueen

With a heavy heart, my Annie Oakley passed early this morning surrounded by her loved ones. She was 18 y/o and had a wonderful country life. The most positive little dog, full of love. I feel blessed she was in my life this long! I took this pic the night before she died...Dirty Harry at guard.


----------



## lulilu

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart, my Annie Oakley passed early this morning surrounded by her loved ones. She was 18 y/o and had a wonderful country life. The most positive little dog, full of love. I feel blessed she was in my life this long! I took this pic the night before she died...Dirty Harry at guard.
> View attachment 4289101



So so sorry to hear this dear.  This is a pain like no other.  xoxox


----------



## skyqueen

lulilu said:


> So so sorry to hear this dear.  This is a pain like no other.  xoxox


Thank you my darling. I can deal with husbands, boyfriends, jobs and life in general...but this, heartbreaking! My Ava Gardner is 19 y/o and fading, so she'll be next. Thank God for my Dirty Harry!


----------



## honu

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart, my Annie Oakley passed early this morning surrounded by her loved ones. She was 18 y/o and had a wonderful country life. The most positive little dog, full of love. I feel blessed she was in my life this long! I took this pic the night before she died...Dirty Harry at guard.



Awww I am so sorry for your loss....losing a furry child is never easy ((((HUGS))))


----------



## muchstuff

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart, my Annie Oakley passed early this morning surrounded by her loved ones. She was 18 y/o and had a wonderful country life. The most positive little dog, full of love. I feel blessed she was in my life this long! I took this pic the night before she died...Dirty Harry at guard.


How lucky you were to have her for so long


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart, my Annie Oakley passed early this morning surrounded by her loved ones. She was 18 y/o and had a wonderful country life. The most positive little dog, full of love. I feel blessed she was in my life this long! I took this pic the night before she died...Dirty Harry at guard.


aww
RIP Annie .....sorry for your loss


----------



## skyqueen

muchstuff said:


> How lucky you were to have her for so long





sdkitty said:


> aww
> RIP Annie .....sorry for your loss


----------



## zen1965

I am so sorry for your loss! It sounds like Annie had a very full life - the best a dog can ask for. You both were very lucky to have each other for 18 long years. Hugs to you.


----------



## Stephanieg218

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart, my Annie Oakley passed early this morning surrounded by her loved ones. She was 18 y/o and had a wonderful country life. The most positive little dog, full of love. I feel blessed she was in my life this long! I took this pic the night before she died...Dirty Harry at guard.


I’m so sorry.


----------



## skyqueen

zen1965 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss! It sounds like Annie had a very full life - the best a dog can ask for. You both were very lucky to have each other for 18 long years. Hugs to you.





Stephanieg218 said:


> I’m so sorry.


----------



## Roxannek

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart, my Annie Oakley passed early this morning surrounded by her loved ones. She was 18 y/o and had a wonderful country life. The most positive little dog, full of love. I feel blessed she was in my life this long! I took this pic the night before she died...Dirty Harry at guard.


Oh I am so sorry for your loss of Annie. It hurts the heart like hell, she was so blessed with a long, loved life. My thoughts are with you during this sad time for you and yours.  Hugs to you, Dirty Harry and Ava.


----------



## skyqueen

Roxannek said:


> Oh I am so sorry for your loss of Annie. It hurts the heart like hell, she was so blessed with a long, loved life. My thoughts are with you during this sad time for you and yours.  Hugs to you, Dirty Harry and Ava.


Thanks Roxannek


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> With a heavy heart, my Annie Oakley passed early this morning surrounded by her loved ones. She was 18 y/o and had a wonderful country life. The most positive little dog, full of love. I feel blessed she was in my life this long! I took this pic the night before she died...Dirty Harry at guard.



I’m so sorry to hear this. I know you must be heartbroken. [emoji253]

You gave her a wonderful life as you do with all of your animals. I believe you’ll see her again one day. [emoji173]️


----------



## chessmont

I'm so sorry, SQ - been there too many times


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this. I know you must be heartbroken. [emoji253]
> 
> You gave her a wonderful life as you do with all of your animals. I believe you’ll see her again one day. [emoji173]️





chessmont said:


> I'm so sorry, SQ - been there too many times


She will be missed.


----------



## muchstuff

Sleep well my boy  #foreverloved


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Sleep well my boy  #foreverloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364633


aww muschstuff.. I'm so sorry. He was a beautiful pup


----------



## Lilybarb

muchstuff said:


> Sleep well my boy  #foreverloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364633


@muchstuff, what a beautiful boy. I am so sorry. It’s very obvious by just the picture that he had a very good life. Sending a Big cyber hug.


----------



## muchstuff

Lilybarb said:


> @muchstuff, what a beautiful boy. I am so sorry. It’s very obvious by just the picture that he had a very good life. Sending a Big cyber hug.





BPC said:


> aww muschstuff.. I'm so sorry. He was a beautiful pup


Thank you both, he was my very best friend.


----------



## Lilybarb

muchstuff said:


> Thank you both, he was my very best friend.


Dear, I can totally relate to your feeling. I lost my bestie 2 years ago & not a day goes by that I still don’t still miss him. They have a way of taking a piece of our hearts with them. I try to remind myself that God only loaned him out to me, & now He has back.


----------



## Stephanieg218

muchstuff said:


> Sleep well my boy  #foreverloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364633


Awww, I’m so sorry for your loss.  One day at a time.


----------



## sterlingroses

I am new here.  I have to put my little boy cat down on Saturday.  He has been my best friend for 17 years.  I know he lived a good life but it doesn’t lessen the pain I feel.


----------



## sdkitty

sterlingroses said:


> I am new here.  I have to put my little boy cat down on Saturday.  He has been my best friend for 17 years.  I know he lived a good life but it doesn’t lessen the pain I feel.


aww
so hard
RIP little kitty and sympathy for you


----------



## Lilybarb

sterlingroses said:


> I am new here.  I have to put my little boy cat down on Saturday.  He has been my best friend for 17 years.  I know he lived a good life but it doesn’t lessen the pain I feel.


@sterlingroses, I am so sorry for your pain, something every animal lover has to endure.  Seventeen years wow - what a long happy life!  I still mourn my best furry friend but try to remind myself that God only loaned him to me anyway.  Sending you a cyber hug.


----------



## sterlingroses

Thank you for your kind words.  I am so sad.  I try to remember it is his time to go.


----------



## zen1965

sterlingroses said:


> I am new here.  I have to put my little boy cat down on Saturday.  He has been my best friend for 17 years.  I know he lived a good life but it doesn’t lessen the pain I feel.


I am so sorry. It is awfully hard to let our furry friends go. Cyber hugs to you.


----------



## Stephanieg218

sterlingroses said:


> I am new here.  I have to put my little boy cat down on Saturday.  He has been my best friend for 17 years.  I know he lived a good life but it doesn’t lessen the pain I feel.


I’m so sorry for your loss.  Fur babies make our lives so much better and it’s never easy when they leave us.


----------



## sterlingroses

Thank you everyone.  I am grieving so hard.  I guess this is the process.  I miss him so much I can’t stop crying.  I lost my best friend


----------



## Lilybarb

sterlingroses said:


> Thank you everyone.  I am grieving so hard.  I guess this is the process.  I miss him so much I can’t stop crying.  I lost my best friend


So sorry you are in such pain. Can totally empathize. What a lucky kitty to have someone who holds him so dear! What a wonderful life! Unfortunately our furry friends have such short lifespans, but we have no control over that. I have no reason to believe that our beloved pets are not with their Maker who breathed life into them just as He breathed life into us, and when it is our time then we will be with them again. 
Go ahead cry dear, but please try to remember how happily blessed you both were and STILL ARE.


----------



## sterlingroses

Lilybarb said:


> So sorry you are in such pain. Can totally empathize. What a lucky kitty to have someone who holds him so dear! What a wonderful life! Unfortunately our furry friends have such short lifespans, but we have no control over that. I have no reason to believe that our beloved pets are not with their Maker who breathed life into them just as He breathed life into us, and when it is our time then we will be with them again.
> Go ahead cry dear, but please try to remember how happily blessed you both were and STILL ARE.



Thank you.  Each day gets easier.  Yes, we were both blessed to have each other in our lives.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

My baby passed away recently. He was running around and playing with a 2 month old kitten then suddenly he wasn’t moving. We got worried so checked on him and he had stopped breathing. He was only 4(we expected this from our 12 yrs old cat but not him). Is this even possible for a cat to just die out of nowhere? We’re devastated bc it was so sudden and unexpected and miss him so much


----------



## Lilybarb

tua said:


> My baby passed away recently. He was running around and playing with a 2 month old kitten then suddenly he wasn’t moving. We got worried so checked on him and he had stopped breathing. He was only 4(we expected this from our 12 yrs old cat but not him). Is this even possible for a cat to just die out of nowhere? We’re devastated bc it was so sudden and unexpected and miss him so much


@tua, I'm so sorry. I'm sure it must have been an awful shock. Unfortunately our buddies suffer a lot of health issues that we do, such as stroke, heart issues, diabetes, etc. I had a kitty who was just walking one minute and the next minute she screamed and was dragging her entire lower half. A blood clot had passed, paralyzing her entire lower half (on us from the waist down) and she was only 6 years old. It's so shocking when it happens to our fur babies because we rarely see this sort of thing happen much less think it might. Until veterinarians have MRI and all the other high cost med equipment available to them to do preventative healthcare, we will unfortunately continue to lose our pets to problems we do not know even exist.  Your babe's health issue did not cause her to linger in pain, though that's little comfort right now. Again, I am so you lost your beloved kitty.  Sending you a big cyber hug.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lilybarb said:


> @tua, I'm so sorry. I'm sure it must have been an awful shock. Unfortunately our buddies suffer a lot of health issues that we do, such as stroke, heart issues, diabetes, etc. I had a kitty who was just walking one minute and the next minute she screamed and was dragging her entire lower half. A blood clot had passed, paralyzing her entire lower half (on us from the waist down) and she was only 6 years old. It's so shocking when it happens to our fur babies because we rarely see this sort of thing happen much less think it might. Until veterinarians have MRI and all the other high cost med equipment available to them to do preventative healthcare, we will unfortunately continue to lose our pets to problems we do not know even exist.  Your babe's health issue did not cause her to linger in pain, though that's little comfort right now. Again, I am so you lost your beloved kitty.  Sending you a big cyber hug.


Thank you so much  and I’m so so sorry to hear about ur kitty. Happy Mother’s Day to you


----------



## Lilybarb

tua said:


> Thank you so much  and I’m so so sorry to hear about ur kitty. Happy Mother’s Day to you


Thank you @tua, and Happy Mother's Day to you too!


----------



## Stephanieg218

tua said:


> My baby passed away recently. He was running around and playing with a 2 month old kitten then suddenly he wasn’t moving. We got worried so checked on him and he had stopped breathing. He was only 4(we expected this from our 12 yrs old cat but not him). Is this even possible for a cat to just die out of nowhere? We’re devastated bc it was so sudden and unexpected and miss him so much


I’m so sorry.  It’s always so hard whether you know it’s coming or not.


----------



## skyqueen

My Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passes at age 20. She was a rescue 18 years ago. She lived a nice long life but was fading...it was her time


----------



## kemilia

skyqueen said:


> My Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passes at age 20. She was a rescue 18 years ago. She lived a nice long life but was fading...it was her time
> View attachment 4436119


I'm so sorry for you. She did live a long life. But it's never long enough ...


----------



## skyqueen

kemilia said:


> I'm so sorry for you. She did live a long life. But it's never long enough ...


----------



## zen1965

What a blessed life Ava had.
My heart feels for you - 18 years together is a very long time. Even if it is was time to go it remains very hard for those left behind. Virtual hugs.


----------



## sterlingroses

tua said:


> My baby passed away recently. He was running around and playing with a 2 month old kitten then suddenly he wasn’t moving. We got worried so checked on him and he had stopped breathing. He was only 4(we expected this from our 12 yrs old cat but not him). Is this even possible for a cat to just die out of nowhere? We’re devastated bc it was so sudden and unexpected and miss him so much



I’m sorry.  The grieving is so hard.


----------



## sterlingroses

skyqueen said:


> My Blue Tick Beagle, Ava Gardner, passes at age 20. She was a rescue 18 years ago. She lived a nice long life but was fading...it was her time
> View attachment 4436119



I feel your grief.  My boy was almost 18.  That’s a long time in my life!


----------



## Lilybarb

Health alert you may already be aware of. I wasn't until I began researching puppy food. 
This is not good. At all. 
https://www.fda.gov/animal-veterina...rtain-diets-and-canine-dilated-cardiomyopathy


----------



## kemilia

Lilybarb said:


> Health alert you may already be aware of. I wasn't until I began researching puppy food.
> This is not good. At all.
> https://www.fda.gov/animal-veterina...rtain-diets-and-canine-dilated-cardiomyopathy


Thanks for the info. It's so hard to get things right with pet foods nowadays. 

My parents had dogs when they were kids and those dogs lived long lives and they said the dogs just got table scraps or whatever was left in the cooking pot.


----------



## Lilybarb

kemilia said:


> Thanks for the info. It's so hard to get things right with pet foods nowadays.
> 
> My parents had dogs when they were kids and those dogs lived long lives and they said the dogs just got table scraps or whatever was left in the cooking pot.


@kemilia, you are so right! I can remember mom feeding our dogs whatever scraps we had. I do recall her once buying Gaines Burgers & the dog refused to eat them - & I don't blame him. Gosh only knows what was in those things. 
The pet food manufacturers are all about the dollar. Not only the too high protein makes me angry, but also have you noticed how the size of the dry kibble has gone down to the size of small buttons? The pet food companies figured out that (cats specifically) would eat 40% more of that tiny kibble. Scoop & swallow. Sooo, ALL the companies jumped on that 40% increase in profit bandwagon - to heck with animal health. 
Seems the dog food companies are doing the same. I just purchased a bag of Merrick aka Purina & the puppy food is ridiculously tiny. 
Pet foods should not challenge our intent to keep our furry buddies healthy but they have made it all about the almighty dollar now.


----------



## kemilia

Lilybarb said:


> @kemilia, you are so right! I can remember mom feeding our dogs whatever scraps we had. I do recall her once buying Gaines Burgers & the dog refused to eat them - & I don't blame him. Gosh only knows what was in those things.
> The pet food manufacturers are all about the dollar. Not only the too high protein makes me angry, but also have you noticed how the size of the dry kibble has gone down to the size of small buttons? The pet food companies figured out that (cats specifically) would eat 40% more of that tiny kibble. Scoop & swallow. Sooo, ALL the companies jumped on that 40% increase in profit bandwagon - to heck with animal health.
> Seems the dog food companies are doing the same. I just purchased a bag of Merrick aka Purina & the puppy food is ridiculously tiny.
> Pet foods should not challenge our intent to keep our furry buddies healthy but they have made it all about the almighty dollar now.


Also, the size of the packages have shrunk. 

I feed my pack Halo dry food (so far I haven't seen any bad stuff about it). When I started with it a couple of years ago, I got the 28 lb (the largest size) bag (I get this delivered from Chewy). Then within the last year or so, the 28 lb size was reduced to 25 lbs! A tiny bit cheaper due to size (but not proportionally cheaper). And last week I got a notice from Chewy that there is no 25 lb bag anymore--it's now 21 lbs!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Lilybarb said:


> Health alert you may already be aware of. I wasn't until I began researching puppy food.
> This is not good. At all.
> https://www.fda.gov/animal-veterina...rtain-diets-and-canine-dilated-cardiomyopathy


My dog’s cardiologist actually told me this.  It’s the reason I switched both dogs from the raw diet to Science diet.  It’s sad since the raw diet and grain free diets are all the rage right now.


----------



## Lilybarb

kemilia said:


> Also, the size of the packages have shrunk.
> 
> I feed my pack Halo dry food (so far I haven't seen any bad stuff about it). When I started with it a couple of years ago, I got the 28 lb (the largest size) bag (I get this delivered from Chewy). Then within the last year or so, the 28 lb size was reduced to 25 lbs! A tiny bit cheaper due to size (but not proportionally cheaper). And last week I got a notice from Chewy that there is no 25 lb bag anymore--it's now 21 lbs!!


Actually surprised they minimized the amount sooner, since most items at the grocery store have. Argh.


----------



## Lilybarb

Mrs.Z said:


> My dog’s cardiologist actually told me this.  It’s the reason I switched both dogs from the raw diet to Science diet.  It’s sad since the raw diet and grain free diets are all the rage right now.


I agree it is sad. You know it does make sense since high protein equals heart disease in people. My mother (who passed 2 yrs ago) was told absolutely no red meat after her heart surgery. 
The dog food companies tout fewer bm's if the dog is fed high protein/grain free, which always made me wonder if it just constipated the dogs.


----------



## Lilybarb

For anyone who needs puppy food in the future. I certainly cannot recommend Merrick Classic anymore. It doesn't classify as small but ridiculously tiny.


----------



## Lilybarb

More on the no grain diet.

https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/n...to-know-about-the-fdas-grain-free-diet-alert/

What do we feed our buddies that's safe now?


----------



## BittyMonkey

I actually combine a balanced food with grain free so he gets some grain - Avoderm plus Natural Balance Synergy. His coat is so shiny due to the avocado!


----------



## sdkitty

my sammy has gone to the bridge.  he was as I always told him the best cat ever.  Miss him  and feel so sad but he was suffering.


----------



## lulilu

sdkitty said:


> my sammy has gone to the bridge.  he was as I always told him the best cat ever.  Miss him  and feel so sad but he was suffering.
> View attachment 4539852



I am so sorry, sdkitty.  It hurts so much to lose a fur baby, no matter how long you have them.  xoxoox


----------



## sdkitty

lulilu said:


> I am so sorry, sdkitty.  It hurts so much to lose a fur baby, no matter how long you have them.  xoxoox


thank you
yes, we found him at our door when he was about one year old - 15 years ago.  At the time we had two other cats.  He's the last of the three.


----------



## lulilu

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> yes, we found him at our door when he was about one year old - 15 years ago.  At the time we had two other cats.  He's the last of the three.


----------



## sdkitty

lulilu said:


>


thanks lulilu


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> my sammy has gone to the bridge.  he was as I always told him the best cat ever.  Miss him  and feel so sad but he was suffering.
> View attachment 4539852


I’m so sorry. It’s been six months since my fur baby left us and it still hurts every day.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> I’m so sorry. It’s been six months since my fur baby left us and it still hurts every day.


x


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> I’m so sorry. It’s been six months since my fur baby left us and it still hurts every day.


x


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> thanks and condolences to you too.....it's funny, in addition to the obvious sadness there are so many little things - habits, like feeding them first thing in the morning


Oh yes, my first chore every morning was changing out the water bowls. Still can’t walk some of the paths we walked every day.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Oh yes, my first chore every morning was changing out the water bowls. Still can’t walk some of the paths we walked every day.


aww....kitty or doggie?


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Oh yes, my first chore every morning was changing out the water bowls. Still can’t walk some of the paths we walked every day.


aww....kitty or doggie?


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> aww....kitty or doggie?


Standard poodle


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4539904
> 
> Standard poodle


sweet....I've heard they are "real dogs".....not fancy or fluffy wimpy dogs


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> sweet....I've heard they are "real dogs".....not fancy or fluffy wimpy dogs


A haircut doesn’t make a dog, and those cuts actually served a purpose prior to the show ring. Poodles were originally bred as retrievers who would go into water so their coat was left long over areas which needed warmth (kidneys, heart, etc.) and shorn short everywhere else to lessen the weight of a wet coat. They are very much dog, and rated smartest after the border collie.


----------



## luvprada

sdkitty said:


> my sammy has gone to the bridge.  he was as I always told him the best cat ever.  Miss him  and feel so sad but he was suffering.
> View attachment 4539852


I’m so terribly sorry. He was very handsome.


----------



## luvprada

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4539904
> 
> Standard poodle


Stunning. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sdkitty

luvprada said:


> I’m so terribly sorry. He was very handsome.


thank you


----------



## sdkitty

luvprada said:


> I’m so terribly sorry. He was very handsome.


thank you


----------



## muchstuff

luvprada said:


> Stunning. So sorry for your loss.


Thank you.


----------



## kemilia

sdkitty said:


> my sammy has gone to the bridge.  he was as I always told him the best cat ever.  Miss him  and feel so sad but he was suffering.
> View attachment 4539852


I'm so sorry for you. I tear up every time I see one of these posts, I feel what you are going through and I remember my departed fur babies, which I still miss terribly. 

He looked like he was a darn good cat that had a great life thanks to you! He picked the right doorway.


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> I'm so sorry for you. I tear up every time I see one of these posts, I feel what you are going through and I remember my departed fur babies, which I still miss terribly.
> 
> He looked like he was a darn good cat that had a great life thanks to you! He picked the right doorway.


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> I'm so sorry for you. I tear up every time I see one of these posts, I feel what you are going through and I remember my departed fur babies, which I still miss terribly.
> 
> He looked like he was a darn good cat that had a great life thanks to you! He picked the right doorway.


x


----------



## SouthTampa

sdkitty said:


> my sammy has gone to the bridge.  he was as I always told him the best cat ever.  Miss him  and feel so sad but he was suffering.
> View attachment 4539852


How sad.    I have been there.   Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> my sammy has gone to the bridge.  he was as I always told him the best cat ever.  Miss him  and feel so sad but he was suffering.
> View attachment 4539852


Am sooo sorry @sdkitty. It is awful when we are separated from our best buds. I wish they could stay with us forever but I suppose God must miss them awfully bad so that's why they stay such a short time with us, just on loan.


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> Am sooo sorry @sdkitty. It is awful when we are separated from our best buds. I wish they could stay with us forever but I suppose God must miss them awfully bad so that's why they stay such a short time with us, just on loan.


thank you


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> Am sooo sorry @sdkitty. It is awful when we are separated from our best buds. I wish they could stay with us forever but I suppose God must miss them awfully bad so that's why they stay such a short time with us, just on loan.


thank you


----------



## catsinthebag

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone here has had cremation jewelry made, and if so, who did you use and were you happy with the result? I just lost my best friend of 14 years and am gutted. Was thinking of getting a ring or pendant made of his ashes but don’t know where to start looking.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My beautiful kitty passed away on Sept. 22, 2019.  Such a loving, sweet, cuddly, smart kitty. I miss her so much. I've been crying almost daily since her passing. She's been my cat since I moved out of my parents' house. 

My sweet girl, my sweet baby girl.
I can't hold you anymore, I can't meet you anymore.
I miss your meow, your purr, your soft shiny fur.
But I know you're in a good place now. 
No more pain, no more suffering.
I miss you. I miss you.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

sdkitty said:


> my sammy has gone to the bridge.  he was as I always told him the best cat ever.  Miss him  and feel so sad but he was suffering.
> View attachment 4539852



I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing your best friend is really difficult and painful. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## sdkitty

pearlsnjeans said:


> View attachment 4562866
> 
> My beautiful kitty passed away on Sept. 22, 2019.  Such a loving, sweet, cuddly, smart kitty. I miss her so much. I've been crying almost daily since her passing. She's been my cat since I moved out of my parents' house.
> 
> My sweet girl, my sweet baby girl.
> I can't hold you anymore, I can't meet you anymore.
> I miss your meow, your purr, your soft shiny fur.
> But I know you're in a good place now.
> No more pain, no more suffering.
> I miss you. I miss you.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

sdkitty said:


> So sorry for your loss.



Thank you for your kind words. It still pains me that I lost my friend.


----------



## sdkitty

pearlsnjeans said:


> Thank you for your kind words. It still pains me that I lost my friend.


I know....what a cute kitty you had.  I'm missing mine too.  But mostly I'm sad at how he suffered the last couple of years.  So at least that's over.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

sdkitty said:


> I know....what a cute kitty you had.  I'm missing mine too.  But mostly I'm sad at how he suffered the last couple of years.  So at least that's over.



May your Sweet Sammy rest in peace. He loved you very much and you gave him the best life and he is grateful to you.
----

I understand how you feel, too. It's so hard and painful to watch them suffer. Mine was suffering due to her metastatic cancer and chronic renal disease. She kept trying to pretend she's OK, but I can see she's not well in her final months/weeks. Still purred on her last evening with me and said good-bye to each of one of us by giving us head-butts and cuddles. 

I held her while she was put to sleep--she was so peaceful and no struggle. Her final breath seemed like she was going to a deep restful comfortable sleep.  

I'm at least at peace that she isn't struggling and in pain anymore. It's just that part where I am sad that I won't find another cat as sweet and loving as her.


----------



## sdkitty

pearlsnjeans said:


> May your Sweet Sammy rest in peace. He loved you very much and you gave him the best life and he is grateful to you.
> ----
> 
> I understand how you feel, too. It's so hard and painful to watch them suffer. Mine was suffering due to her metastatic cancer and chronic renal disease. She kept trying to pretend she's OK, but I can see she's not well in her final months/weeks. Still purred on her last evening with me and said good-bye to each of one of us by giving us head-butts and cuddles.
> 
> I held her while she was put to sleep--she was so peaceful and no struggle. Her final breath seemed like she was going to a deep restful comfortable sleep.
> 
> I'm at least at peace that she isn't struggling and in pain anymore. It's just that part where I am sad that I won't find another cat as sweet and loving as her.


I know.  I've gone through euthanasia before and I feel it's the right thing to do to be there with my animal.  But it's hard.  And it happens so fast that I worry are they really gone......
Well this is part of having pets (unless you have birds that can outlive you)

Maybe you won't find another cat like the beautiful one you had but another one with it's own unique personality.


----------



## kemilia

pearlsnjeans said:


> View attachment 4562866
> 
> My beautiful kitty passed away on Sept. 22, 2019.  Such a loving, sweet, cuddly, smart kitty. I miss her so much. I've been crying almost daily since her passing. She's been my cat since I moved out of my parents' house.
> 
> My sweet girl, my sweet baby girl.
> I can't hold you anymore, I can't meet you anymore.
> I miss your meow, your purr, your soft shiny fur.
> But I know you're in a good place now.
> No more pain, no more suffering.
> I miss you. I miss you.


I am so sorry for your loss of your wonderful and beautiful kitty. I know all too well the pain of losing an animal, I am sending good thoughts your way, take care of yourself, the sun will shine again.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

sdkitty said:


> I know.  I've gone through euthanasia before and I feel it's the right thing to do to be there with my animal.  But it's hard.  And it happens so fast that I worry are they really gone......
> Well this is part of having pets (unless you have birds that can outlive you)
> 
> Maybe you won't find another cat like the beautiful one you had but another one with it's own unique personality.



Thank you



kemilia said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of your wonderful and beautiful kitty. I know all too well the pain of losing an animal, I am sending good thoughts your way, take care of yourself, the sun will shine again.



Thank you so much for your kindness and comforting words. She was my sweet sunshine... Just can't believe she's gone--but she'll always be in my heart.


----------



## skyqueen

I saw this and had to share. So true!


----------



## miffytoki

I lost my baby Frances. She was my whole world. I still haven’t stopped crying and thinking she’s just in another room when I wake up at night.

I miss her and was lucky to have her as my baby for her whole life.


----------



## lulilu

miffytoki said:


> I lost my baby Frances. She was my whole world. I still haven’t stopped crying and thinking she’s just in another room when I wake up at night.
> 
> I miss her and was lucky to have her as my baby for her whole life.



What a beautiful girl!  I am so so sorry.  I have experienced that feeling.  It still comes over years later.  Hugs dear.


----------



## SouthTampa

miffytoki said:


> I lost my baby Frances. She was my whole world. I still haven’t stopped crying and thinking she’s just in another room when I wake up at night.
> 
> I miss her and was lucky to have her as my baby for her whole life.


What an adorable dog she was.   Think of all the good times.    I will be thinking of you.    So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sdkitty

miffytoki said:


> I lost my baby Frances. She was my whole world. I still haven’t stopped crying and thinking she’s just in another room when I wake up at night.
> 
> I miss her and was lucky to have her as my baby for her whole life.


sweet
so sorry for your loss


----------



## miffytoki

lulilu said:


> What a beautiful girl!  I am so so sorry.  I have experienced that feeling.  It still comes over years later.  Hugs dear.





SouthTampa said:


> What an adorable dog she was.   Think of all the good times.    I will be thinking of you.    So sorry for your loss.





sdkitty said:


> sweet
> so sorry for your loss



Thank you every one. I will never stop grieving her, but I feel so lucky that I had her in my life for as long as she was on this earth. I am so glad that I told her every day that I loved her, she was my perfect baby, and how lucky I was to have her... and then she would get grumpy and punch me in the mouth.  I appreciated my time with her every moment she was alive and that continues today.


----------



## zinacef

yesterday, my friend’s 13 yo cat walked across the rainbow bridge.  He’s 13; yo beautiful black now gray cat, had a complicated Ca.  I’ve known him since he’s a kitten.  In a  true COViD 19 times,  we were  huddled inside  her van, Sammy received his medication inside the van in the parking lot and passed away in his mom’s arm.  What’s ironic was she found him in a parking lot garage 13 years ago. It was very cold, windy and noisy as traffic was pretty busy at that time.  Quite strange situation to be outside. It is indeed a different time. Goodbye Sammy boy!


----------



## sdkitty

zinacef said:


> yesterday, my friend’s 13 yo cat walked across the rainbow bridge.  He’s 13; yo beautiful black now gray cat, had a complicated Ca.  I’ve known him since he’s a kitten.  In a  true COViD 19 times,  we were  huddled inside  her van, Sammy received his medication inside the van in the parking lot and passed away in his mom’s arm.  What’s ironic was she found him in a parking lot garage 13 years ago. It was very cold, windy and noisy as traffic was pretty busy at that time.  Quite strange situation to be outside. It is indeed a different time. Goodbye Sammy boy!


aww
RIP Sammy


----------



## haute okole

My little Frenchie started coughing and panting on Monday.  On Tuesday, I took him to the vet and they found a mass in his liver.  On Friday in surgery, the surgeon did a biopsy but said it was too large to remove.  My little boy died unexpectedly yesterday after surgery, even after a blood transfusion and cpr.  I am utterly devastated.  He was young.  I feel horrible that I did not know he was sick.  I knew he was getting thin, but I thought he was allergic to his food, or being picky, etc.  He would always eat if I fed him something else or hand fed him.  Or he was just being a good boy ....  I miss him so much.


----------



## muchstuff

haute okole said:


> My little Frenchie started coughing and panting on Monday.  On Tuesday, I took him to the vet and they found a mass in his liver.  On Friday in surgery, the surgeon did a biopsy but said it was too large to remove.  My little boy died unexpectedly yesterday after surgery, even after a blood transfusion and cpr.  I am utterly devastated.  He was young.  I feel horrible that I did not know he was sick.  I knew he was getting thin, but I thought he was allergic to his food, or being picky, etc.  He would always eat if I fed him something else or hand fed him.  Or he was just being a good boy ....  I miss him so much.


I know nothing I can say will really help, I lost my guy a little more than a year ago and it's still hard. Try not to beat yourself up too much, it's not always easy to tell what's going on with your dog, they can be very stoic and sometimes things like cancer can come up very quickly. It sounds as though this might have been one of those cases, I'm sure you were doing the best you could for him. Sending you virtual hugs .


----------



## Stephanieg218

haute okole said:


> My little Frenchie started coughing and panting on Monday.  On Tuesday, I took him to the vet and they found a mass in his liver.  On Friday in surgery, the surgeon did a biopsy but said it was too large to remove.  My little boy died unexpectedly yesterday after surgery, even after a blood transfusion and cpr.  I am utterly devastated.  He was young.  I feel horrible that I did not know he was sick.  I knew he was getting thin, but I thought he was allergic to his food, or being picky, etc.  He would always eat if I fed him something else or hand fed him.  Or he was just being a good boy ....  I miss him so much.


I’m so sorry!  It’s always so painful, and shocking when they’re young and it’s unexpected.  Please don’t be hard on yourself for not knowing or suspecting anything sooner.  Dogs being bratty about not getting the food they want is common so I totally understand why you wouldn’t think too much of a little weight loss in a young dog.  Just know that he knew how loved he was.


----------



## haute okole

muchstuff said:


> I know nothing I can say will really help, I lost my guy a little more than a year ago and it's still hard. Try not to beat yourself up too much, it's not always easy to tell what's going on with your dog, they can be very stoic and sometimes things like cancer can come up very quickly. It sounds as though this might have been one of those cases, I'm sure you were doing the best you could for him. Sending you virtual hugs .


Thank you for your kind comforting words.  I am in shock.  He was my constant companion for 8 years.  He was always on my lap and even sat inches from the glass door while I showered.  He was a lovely little soul.
@Stephanieg218 I am trying to be not hard on myself, but I have such regrets for not catching his cancer sooner.  I love that little nugget so much.


----------



## Lilybarb

Stephanieg218 said:


> I’m so sorry!  It’s always so painful, and shocking when they’re young and it’s unexpected.  Please don’t be hard on yourself for not knowing or suspecting anything sooner.  Dogs being bratty about not getting the food they want is common so I totally understand why you wouldn’t think too much of a little weight loss in a young dog.  Just know that he knew how loved he was.


So true.


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> My little Frenchie started coughing and panting on Monday.  On Tuesday, I took him to the vet and they found a mass in his liver.  On Friday in surgery, the surgeon did a biopsy but said it was too large to remove.  My little boy died unexpectedly yesterday after surgery, even after a blood transfusion and cpr.  I am utterly devastated.  He was young.  I feel horrible that I did not know he was sick.  I knew he was getting thin, but I thought he was allergic to his food, or being picky, etc.  He would always eat if I fed him something else or hand fed him.  Or he was just being a good boy ....  I miss him so much.


so sorry for your loss
such a shame he died young too


----------



## haute okole

@sdkitty Thank you for your kind words.  I am touched.  I am trying to be strong in front of my girls, but I think about his crazy ears, and pleading bug eyes and miss him all over again.  Animals are just the sweetest things on earth.


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> @sdkitty Thank you for your kind words.  I am touched.  I am trying to be strong in front of my girls, but I think about his crazy ears, and pleading bug eyes and miss him all over again.  Animals are just the sweetest things on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714451


those frenchies are so cute.  how is your other dog doing?  does he miss his brother?


----------



## haute okole

sdkitty said:


> those frenchies are so cute.  how is your other dog doing?  does he miss his brother?


The English Bullie was agitated when the Frenchie was obviously sick.  Initially the English Bullie was looking for Reggie.  He has become very clingy and needs to be touched or sitting ON my lap, which is new.  Sometimes he just sits and wimpers.  He is actually older than the Frenchie.  I hope this does not advance his demise.  Poor lonely old Bullie.


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> The English Bullie was agitated when the Frenchie was obviously sick.  Initially the English Bullie was looking for Reggie.  He has become very clingy and needs to be touched or sitting ON my lap, which is new.  Sometimes he just sits and wimpers.  He is actually older than the Frenchie.  I hope this does not advance his demise.  Poor lonely old Bullie.


oh.....poor baby...good that you still have him


----------



## JoeyLouis

Joey and Louis at Carmel Beach in 2014. 

They passed away one and two months ago, respectively. I’d give up all of my handbags for another day at the beach with them. I miss them so much.


----------



## sdkitty

JoeyLouis said:


> Joey and Louis at Carmel Beach in 2014.
> 
> They passed away one and two months ago, respectively. I’d give up all of my handbags for another day at the beach with them. I miss them so much.
> 
> View attachment 4875820


aww...so sorry for your loss


----------



## lulilu

JoeyLouis said:


> Joey and Louis at Carmel Beach in 2014.
> 
> They passed away one and two months ago, respectively. I’d give up all of my handbags for another day at the beach with them. I miss them so much.
> 
> View attachment 4875820



Hugs dear.  I am so sorry to hear this.  We never stop missing them, do we?


----------



## BevS813

JoeyLouis said:


> Joey and Louis at Carmel Beach in 2014.
> 
> They passed away one and two months ago, respectively. I’d give up all of my handbags for another day at the beach with them. I miss them so much.
> 
> View attachment 4875820


What a great photo


----------



## bagshopr

My darling Jake passed away this morning. He had lymphoma and was failing so we knew the end was near but, darn, it's still so hard.


----------



## sdkitty

bagshopr said:


> My darling Jake passed away this morning. He had lymphoma and was failing so we knew the end was near but, darn, it's still so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887824


so sorry for your loss


----------



## Stephanieg218

bagshopr said:


> My darling Jake passed away this morning. He had lymphoma and was failing so we knew the end was near but, darn, it's still so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887824


I’m so sorry.


----------



## pixiejenna

bagshopr said:


> My darling Jake passed away this morning. He had lymphoma and was failing so we knew the end was near but, darn, it's still so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887824



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yuki85

My Yuki passed away last night!!! Everything was so sudden and fast! He couldn’t breath because he had water in the lung!! And the temperature was so low that the vet couldn’t stabilize itHe was 12-13 years! RIP my Yuki!!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> My Yuki passed away last night!!! Everything was so sudden and fast! He couldn’t breath because he had water in the lung!! And the temperature was so low that the vet couldn’t stabilize itHe was 12-13 years! RIP my Yuki!!


Oh so sorry for your loss
He wasn't that old but I guess the good thing is he didn't suffer for long
RIP Yuki


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> Oh so sorry for your loss
> He wasn't that old but I guess the good thing is he didn't suffer for long
> RIP Yuki



thank you for your comments! He was not that old just old!!My house feels soo empty without him although I have a second kitty!!
It is just soo painful if your kitty is gone.. I was not able to see him one more time because I couldn’t handle it instead my hubby did that for me!!
RIP YUKI.. you always will be in my heart ❤️


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> thank you for your comments! He was not that old just old!!My house feels soo empty without him although I have a second kitty!!
> It is just soo painful if your kitty is gone.. I was not able to see him one more time because I couldn’t handle it instead my hubby did that for me!!
> RIP YUKI.. you always will be in my heart ❤


aww.....he was/is your avatar
poor baby
I'm the one who has to deal with these things in my family.....it's hard
How's your other kitty?  does he/she seem to be looking for Yuki?


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> aww.....he was/is your avatar
> poor baby
> I'm the one who has to deal with these things in my family.....it's hard
> How's your other kitty?  does he/she seem to be looking for Yuki?



Yes,he is my avatar! I am the first one in my family dealing with these things!! Unfortunately, it is sooo hard but on the other hand it is life  I still can’t talk about it!
The other kitty was looking for him at the first night and but it seems he is getting better and he knows that his companion is gone!!! 

I will get for sure another one but it is difficult to find a kitty with good personality! The merging will be hard!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Yes,he is my avatar! I am the first one in my family dealing with these things!! Unfortunately, it is sooo hard but on the other hand it is life  I still can’t talk about it!
> The other kitty was looking for him at the first night and but it seems he is getting better and he knows that his companion is gone!!!
> 
> I will get for sure another one but it is difficult to find a kitty with good personality! The merging will be hard!


So sorry for your loss
Yes, it think it's pretty easy to find a kitty with a good personality but the hard part is whether the kitty you have will aceept the new one.  Every time I tried this, the older kitty hated the new one.  they never made friends, only tolerated each other.  the two we have now, I got together.  this is the first time we have cats that hang out together.  but maybe you can do it.  I'm sure some people have succeeded in this.  maybe add a kitten rather than an adult?


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> So sorry for your loss
> Yes, it think it's pretty easy to find a kitty with a good personality but the hard part is whether the kitty you have will aceept the new one.  Every time I tried this, the older kitty hated the new one.  they never made friends, only tolerated each other.  the two we have now, I got together.  this is the first time we have cats that hang out together.  but maybe you can do it.  I'm sure some people have succeeded in this.  maybe add a kitten rather than an adult?



yes, this time I will try with kittens and maybe get one from a breeder where I know the personality. I always have been adopting from shelters, but now I want to get a kitten!! Just on the safe side.


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> yes, this time I will try with kittens and maybe get one from a breeder where I know the personality. I always have been adopting from shelters, but now I want to get a kitten!! Just on the safe side.


you can of course get a kitten from a shelter but it's true that while every kitten is adorable you might have a better idea how they will grow up with one from a breeder
either way I know you'll be a wonderful kitty mommie


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> you can of course get a kitten from a shelter but it's true that while every kitten is adorable you might have a better idea how they will grow up with one from a breeder
> either way I know you'll be a wonderful kitty mommie



oh thank you that’s soo kind of you! I am just afraid that if I get a kitten/adult from the shelter, what if, they don’t get along with each other! I have been lucky so far with my adopted felines! I know that there are so many old and homeless cats but just soo afraid of WHAT IF!!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> oh thank you that’s soo kind of you! I am just afraid that if I get a kitten/adult from the shelter, what if, they don’t get along with each other! I have been lucky so far with my adopted felines! I know that there are so many old and homeless cats but just soo afraid of WHAT IF!!


guess I'm kinda selfish....I wanted young cats so I could enjoy years (hopefully) of good health and the fun of youngsters.

as far as adding a kitten instead of an older cat, I adopted a kitten once when I had a cat who was two or three years old.  the older cat was pissed...never accepted the kitten.  never was the same. 
sorry to be a downer.  I'm sure there are others who have better stories.

and if your cat is used to being with another cat, that could make a difference too


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm so sorry for your loss Yuki85. It's never easy to lose a furbaby and even more heartbreaking when it's unexpected. Watching your other fur baby search for thier friend also tugs at your heart. As far as finding a new furbaby you'll know when you find the right one they'll pick you out.


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> guess I'm kinda selfish....I wanted young cats so I could enjoy years (hopefully) of good health and the fun of youngsters.
> 
> as far as adding a kitten instead of an older cat, I adopted a kitten once when I had a cat who was two or three years old.  the older cat was pissed...never accepted the kitten.  never was the same.
> sorry to be a downer.  I'm sure there are others who have better stories.
> 
> and if your cat is used to being with another cat, that could make a difference too



it is okay if you only wanna kittens! I fully support and understand that! My other kitten (Rambo) was bought from a friend because they got kittens accidentally (now both cats are neutered) I have to say: with him I never got any problem! Rambo is very kind and gentle! So with cats you never know!!!



pixiejenna said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Yuki85. It's never easy to lose a furbaby and even more heartbreaking when it's unexpected. Watching your other fur baby search for thier friend also tugs at your heart. As far as finding a new furbaby you'll know when you find the right one they'll pick you out.



Thank you! Actually I feel better now because I know he did not suffer long and is now at a beautiful place with other cats!!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> it is okay if you only wanna kittens! I fully support and understand that! My other kitten (Rambo) was bought from a friend because they got kittens accidentally (now both cats are neutered) I have to say: with him I never got any problem! Rambo is very kind and gentle! So with cats you never know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Actually I feel better now because I know he did not suffer long and is now at a beautiful place with other cats!!


bless you for your acceptance.....
as far as the age thing, kittens are adorable but I wanted older kittens - closer to a year old.  that is what we got and they are perfect for us.  they have the kitten play but much less active than tiny kittens.  I think DH would have a hard time with all the activity and potential destruction of two little kittens.  these two are pretty mellow but they have their moments and have done some damage.  we have to be careful where we put anything breakable.  probably their biggest accident was kocking a picture off the mantle and breaking the glass.

You'll know when you're ready and what kitty you want.  
I went on a mission looking at cats at the local adoption sites.  I almost took one who was a two-year-old, bonded with another two-year-old.  He was very sweet but I wasn't quite sure.  Someone else adopted him.  Then I went to the humane society and found by babies.  they didn't really show me much personality when I was there.  he hid in the cat condo.  but by then I just wanted a bonded pair of cats that were around one year old.  the girl interacted with me a bit and the rest is history.  funny, the girl was friendlier and now she is more reserved and he is the clown.
Best to you


----------



## pale_septembre

My sweetest girl, Courtney, passed away this afternoon. She fought her battle with Chronic Kidney Disease for 5 years and had an amazing quality of life until a bladder tumor was found in September 2020 and then signs of impending congestive heart failure this past Friday. Those two conditions caused the kidney disease’s progression to rapidly accelerate

My girl passed away via euthanasia at our home. I was able to spend four consecutive days (entire day and night at home) with her prior to her passing, for which I am grateful. She was two days away from her 16th birthday.

I have had cats before whom I have loved, but I truly believe that my Courtney was my once-in-a-lifetime and number one. I will likely open my heart in the future to other cats who need good homes, but I really believe there will never be one anything like my sweet Courtney. I can only pray that I get the chance to see her again someday in heaven.



Courtney and I in 2018


----------



## sdkitty

pale_septembre said:


> My sweetest girl, Courtney, passed away this afternoon. She fought her battle with Chronic Kidney Disease for 5 years and had an amazing quality of life until a bladder tumor was found in September 2020 and then signs of impending congestive heart failure this past Friday. Those two conditions caused the kidney disease’s progression to rapidly accelerate
> 
> My girl passed away via euthanasia at our home. I was able to spend four consecutive days (entire day and night at home) with her prior to her passing, for which I am grateful. She was two days away from her 16th birthday.
> 
> I have had cats before whom I have loved, but I truly believe that my Courtney was my once-in-a-lifetime and number one. I will likely open my heart in the future to other cats who need good homes, but I really believe there will never be one anything like my sweet Courtney. I can only pray that I get the chance to see her again someday in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 5008220
> 
> Courtney and I in 2018


Oh, so very sorry for your loss...that is such a sweet picture.
You will have other cats that won't be the same but will be special in their own way.  We love our two kitties now but sometimes I compare them to my Sammy who passed a couple of years ago.  He was such a lovey-dovey and these are a bit more aloof.  But you love them all.


----------



## Stephanieg218

pale_septembre said:


> My sweetest girl, Courtney, passed away this afternoon. She fought her battle with Chronic Kidney Disease for 5 years and had an amazing quality of life until a bladder tumor was found in September 2020 and then signs of impending congestive heart failure this past Friday. Those two conditions caused the kidney disease’s progression to rapidly accelerate
> 
> My girl passed away via euthanasia at our home. I was able to spend four consecutive days (entire day and night at home) with her prior to her passing, for which I am grateful. She was two days away from her 16th birthday.
> 
> I have had cats before whom I have loved, but I truly believe that my Courtney was my once-in-a-lifetime and number one. I will likely open my heart in the future to other cats who need good homes, but I really believe there will never be one anything like my sweet Courtney. I can only pray that I get the chance to see her again someday in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 5008220
> 
> Courtney and I in 2018


I’m so sorry for your loss.  ❤️


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My 1st dog ever passed away this morning from leukemia. I am heartbroken and feel very much empty inside. He was a true gentleman from birth to death. I’m going to miss him so much.


----------



## sdkitty

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My 1st dog ever passed away this morning from leukemia. I am heartbroken and feel very much empty inside. He was a true gentleman from birth to death. I’m going to miss him so much.


so sorry for your loss
he is beautiful....looks so sweet


----------



## lulilu

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My 1st dog ever passed away this morning from leukemia. I am heartbroken and feel very much empty inside. He was a true gentleman from birth to death. I’m going to miss him so much.



I am so sorry dear.  He was a handsome boy.  I understand your pain.


----------



## pale_septembre

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My 1st dog ever passed away this morning from leukemia. I am heartbroken and feel very much empty inside. He was a true gentleman from birth to death. I’m going to miss him so much.



I’m so sorry. I experienced the loss of my sweet girl almost 4 months ago. My heart is with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Yuki85

@*SpicyTuna13*

OMG I am sooo sorry for your loss. I can fully understand how you feel.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

sdkitty said:


> so sorry for your loss
> he is beautiful....looks so sweet





lulilu said:


> I am so sorry dear.  He was a handsome boy.  I understand your pain.





pale_septembre said:


> I’m so sorry. I experienced the loss of my sweet girl almost 4 months ago. My heart is with you during this difficult time.





Yuki85 said:


> @*SpicyTuna13*
> 
> OMG I am sooo sorry for your loss. I can fully understand how you feel.



Thank you all. 

For those who have recently underwent a loss, I am so very sorry. My heart is with you.

The pain is profound and feels unbearable at times. My family and I are taking it one hour at a time. I suppose that is all we can do.


----------



## thundercloud

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My 1st dog ever passed away this morning from leukemia. I am heartbroken and feel very much empty inside. He was a true gentleman from birth to death. I’m going to miss him so much.


I am so sorry.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

thundercloud said:


> I am so sorry.



Thank you for your thoughts. They are very precious members of the family.


----------



## dangerouscurves

One of our 2 cats, Beefus Maximus, a.k.a Beefy
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 (he belonged to my SO when I first met him) died due to kidney failure and I didn't expect me to be so heart-broken. My eyes are swollen from crying the whole day since he died this morning. I've never had a pet before until I met this gentle soul. He's a big cat but was always friendly to everyone. He loved to hangout with us on the couch especially when our friends came to visit. All our friends and neighbors loved him too. He always cleaned Mimi (our ginger) when he cleaned him self. He never scratched, never bit and never threw tantrum. I miss him so badly. He used to greet me when I came home and it's a strange feeling not to see him anymore when I open the door. Bye my Munchkin. Until we see each other again.


----------



## bklner2014

I am very sorry for the loss of your darling Beefy, @dangerouscurves .


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> One of our 2 cats, Beefus Maximus, a.k.a Beefy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135704
> View attachment 5135705
> View attachment 5135706
> View attachment 5135707
> View attachment 5135708
> View attachment 5135709
> View attachment 5135710
> View attachment 5135711
> View attachment 5135712
> View attachment 5135713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (he belonged to my SO when I first met him) died due to kidney failure and I didn't expect me to be so heart-broken. My eyes are swollen from crying the whole day since he died this morning. I've never had a pet before until I met this gentle soul. He's a big cat but was always friendly to everyone. He loved to hangout with us on the couch especially when our friends came to visit. All our friends and neighbors loved him too. He always cleaned Mimi (our ginger) when he cleaned him self. He never scratched, never bit and never threw tantrum. I miss him so badly. He used to greet me when I came home and it's a strange feeling not to see him anymore when I open the door. Bye my Munchkin. Until we see each other again.


he sounds and looks like a great cat.....so sorry for your loss


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thank you so much. It means a lot to me. ❤️❤️❤️


bklner2014 said:


> I am very sorry for the loss of your darling Beefy, @dangerouscurves .





sdkitty said:


> he sounds and looks like a great cat.....so sorry for your loss


----------



## SouthTampa

dangerouscurves said:


> One of our 2 cats, Beefus Maximus, a.k.a Beefy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135704
> View attachment 5135705
> View attachment 5135706
> View attachment 5135707
> View attachment 5135708
> View attachment 5135709
> View attachment 5135710
> View attachment 5135711
> View attachment 5135712
> View attachment 5135713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (he belonged to my SO when I first met him) died due to kidney failure and I didn't expect me to be so heart-broken. My eyes are swollen from crying the whole day since he died this morning. I've never had a pet before until I met this gentle soul. He's a big cat but was always friendly to everyone. He loved to hangout with us on the couch especially when our friends came to visit. All our friends and neighbors loved him too. He always cleaned Mimi (our ginger) when he cleaned him self. He never scratched, never bit and never threw tantrum. I miss him so badly. He used to greet me when I came home and it's a strange feeling not to see him anymore when I open the door. Bye my Munchkin. Until we see each other again.


By viewing the photos, he was a very happy cat.   So sorry for your loss.   Hope Mimi is okay.    It just sucks.    Thoughts are with you.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thank you! ❤️



SouthTampa said:


> By viewing the photos, he was a very happy cat.   So sorry for your loss.   Hope Mimi is okay.    It just sucks.    Thoughts are with you.


----------



## pale_septembre

dangerouscurves said:


> One of our 2 cats, Beefus Maximus, a.k.a Beefy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135704
> View attachment 5135705
> View attachment 5135706
> View attachment 5135707
> View attachment 5135708
> View attachment 5135709
> View attachment 5135710
> View attachment 5135711
> View attachment 5135712
> View attachment 5135713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (he belonged to my SO when I first met him) died due to kidney failure and I didn't expect me to be so heart-broken. My eyes are swollen from crying the whole day since he died this morning. I've never had a pet before until I met this gentle soul. He's a big cat but was always friendly to everyone. He loved to hangout with us on the couch especially when our friends came to visit. All our friends and neighbors loved him too. He always cleaned Mimi (our ginger) when he cleaned him self. He never scratched, never bit and never threw tantrum. I miss him so badly. He used to greet me when I came home and it's a strange feeling not to see him anymore when I open the door. Bye my Munchkin. Until we see each other again.



such a sweet and beautiful cat. You will see him again one day. In the meantime, cherish your memories and remember how fortunate people like us are to have our lives been touched by the unconditional love of a sweet animal whose life we were able to share with them.


----------



## Stephanieg218

My sweet Madison crossed the rainbow bridge today.   She was in remission since July after 6 months of chemo, but her lymphoma came roaring back in the last few weeks.


----------



## charlottawill

Stephanieg218 said:


> My sweet Madison crossed the rainbow bridge today.   She was in remission since July after 6 months of chemo, but her lymphoma came roaring back in the last few weeks.
> View attachment 5272896


What a little sweetie. I know your heart is broken but she is not suffering anymore. Sending you a big virtual hug.


----------



## sdkitty

Stephanieg218 said:


> My sweet Madison crossed the rainbow bridge today.   She was in remission since July after 6 months of chemo, but her lymphoma came roaring back in the last few weeks.
> View attachment 5272896


poor baby...sympathies to you


----------



## bisousx

Stephanieg218 said:


> My sweet Madison crossed the rainbow bridge today.   She was in remission since July after 6 months of chemo, but her lymphoma came roaring back in the last few weeks.
> View attachment 5272896



I am so, so sorry. I know how painful it is to lose your beloved dog. It gets better everyday


----------



## kemilia

Stephanieg218 said:


> My sweet Madison crossed the rainbow bridge today.   She was in remission since July after 6 months of chemo, but her lymphoma came roaring back in the last few weeks.
> View attachment 5272896


I am so sorry for your loss of your wonderful girl. She looks like she was an absolute doll and probably worshiped you to pieces (they tend to do that!).

My wonderful Nini left me in September and I still cry and try to move past it and am doing so. I could not post here about her, it was way too hard. But I adopted a rescue, a totally different pup than I have ever had (an Italian greyhound mix I named Sally). I feel so good that I gave a home to a dog that needed one and I feel Sally is Nini's gift to me. You will get better day by day, though it is so hard.


----------



## Stephanieg218

kemilia said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of your wonderful girl. She looks like she was an absolute doll and probably worshiped you to pieces (they tend to do that!).
> 
> My wonderful Nini left me in September and I still cry and try to move past it and am doing so. I could not post here about her, it was way too hard. But I adopted a rescue, a totally different pup than I have ever had (an Italian greyhound mix I named Sally). I feel so good that I gave a home to a dog that needed one and I feel Sally is Nini's gift to me. You will get better day by day, though it is so hard.


Thank you!  I’m so sorry for your loss. My sweet Madison had been a rescue from a hoarding situation so her first few years were rough.  I’m glad I was able to change her life.   I’m very pro-rescue so it warms my heart that you adopted a fur baby.  I’m lucky enough to have 3 other rescue babies that have helped me immensely.


----------



## kemilia

Stephanieg218 said:


> Thank you!  I’m so sorry for your loss. My sweet Madison had been a rescue from a hoarding situation so her first few years were rough.  I’m glad I was able to change her life.   I’m very pro-rescue so it warms my heart that you adopted a fur baby.  I’m lucky enough to have 3 other rescue babies that have helped me immensely.


I adopted Nina (Nini) and her mom Ramona after seeing Nini on a petfinder site. I went to meet her and the foster lady said her mom was in another town not far away, they had both come from a kill shelter in Kentucky and had been separated here so they would have a better chance at adoption. If I met and liked the "mom" I could adopt her too for a reduced price. So of course I drove a little more and got Ramona and they were as thick as thieves for the 8 years they lived with me. I also have a non-rescue pug who is ok with everyone, she is a good girl. And "mom" Ramona is still with us--old and toothless but happy. Rescues are great--you never know what they will be like until they're with you for a few months and have settled in.


----------



## lil_peanut

My Sweet Turbo passed to the Rainbow Bridge last Wednesday and today is the first day I haven't awoken in tears. He was the sweetest, hammiest, just best boy ever. He was 14 1/2 and my DH and I thought we had the Keith Richards of dogs, he literally outlasted all our other friends pets. But unfortunately all good things must come to an end. He had a horrific stroke on Tues and we made the decision to end any further suffering he might have. He went peacefully while eating peanut butter with me holding a paw and his dad's hand on his rump.  Turbo, you were a king amongst dogs and your dad and I love you so much. Thank you for being our sweet sweet son. (He wasn't deceased here, this was the last nap he had on our bed.)


----------



## sdkitty

lil_peanut said:


> My Sweet Turbo passed to the Rainbow Bridge last Wednesday and today is the first day I haven't awoken in tears. He was the sweetest, hammiest, just best boy ever. He was 14 1/2 and my DH and I thought we had the Keith Richards of dogs, he literally outlasted all our other friends pets. But unfortunately all good things must come to an end. He had a horrific stroke on Tues and we made the decision to end any further suffering he might have. He went peacefully while eating peanut butter with me holding a paw and his dad's hand on his rump.  Turbo, you were a king amongst dogs and your dad and I love you so much. Thank you for being our sweet sweet son. (He wasn't deceased here, this was the last nap he had on our bed.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293431


so sorry for your loss....RIP sweet doggie


----------



## Stephanieg218

lil_peanut said:


> My Sweet Turbo passed to the Rainbow Bridge last Wednesday and today is the first day I haven't awoken in tears. He was the sweetest, hammiest, just best boy ever. He was 14 1/2 and my DH and I thought we had the Keith Richards of dogs, he literally outlasted all our other friends pets. But unfortunately all good things must come to an end. He had a horrific stroke on Tues and we made the decision to end any further suffering he might have. He went peacefully while eating peanut butter with me holding a paw and his dad's hand on his rump.  Turbo, you were a king amongst dogs and your dad and I love you so much. Thank you for being our sweet sweet son. (He wasn't deceased here, this was the last nap he had on our bed.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293431


What a handsome boy!  I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bisousx

It’s been a little over a month since our boy passed away. He was 15. Wow, it was rough losing him. I still miss him terribly but at least my heart doesn’t hurt as much as the first few days.

Every night, the hubby and I watch videos of him being cute and barking (harassing us) for treats. Hard to believe we only had him for 1.5 years… it was not nearly enough time together


----------



## thundercloud

lil_peanut said:


> My Sweet Turbo passed to the Rainbow Bridge last Wednesday and today is the first day I haven't awoken in tears. He was the sweetest, hammiest, just best boy ever. He was 14 1/2 and my DH and I thought we had the Keith Richards of dogs, he literally outlasted all our other friends pets. But unfortunately all good things must come to an end. He had a horrific stroke on Tues and we made the decision to end any further suffering he might have. He went peacefully while eating peanut butter with me holding a paw and his dad's hand on his rump.  Turbo, you were a king amongst dogs and your dad and I love you so much. Thank you for being our sweet sweet son. (He wasn't deceased here, this was the last nap he had on our bed.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293431


So sorry for your loss. Turbo sounded like he was an amazing pup. 



bisousx said:


> It’s been a little over a month since our boy passed away. He was 15. Wow, it was rough losing him. I still miss him terribly but at least my heart doesn’t hurt as much as the first few days.
> 
> Every night, the hubby and I watch videos of him being cute and barking (harassing us) for treats. Hard to believe we only had him for 1.5 years… it was not nearly enough time together
> 
> View attachment 5295452


So sorry for your loss. They make such a big impact in our lives, regardless of how long they were with us.


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> It’s been a little over a month since our boy passed away. He was 15. Wow, it was rough losing him. I still miss him terribly but at least my heart doesn’t hurt as much as the first few days.
> 
> Every night, the hubby and I watch videos of him being cute and barking (harassing us) for treats. Hard to believe we only had him for 1.5 years… it was not nearly enough time together
> 
> View attachment 5295452


bless you for adopting him when he was a senior
RIP little doggie


----------



## kemilia

bisousx said:


> It’s been a little over a month since our boy passed away. He was 15. Wow, it was rough losing him. I still miss him terribly but at least my heart doesn’t hurt as much as the first few days.
> 
> Every night, the hubby and I watch videos of him being cute and barking (harassing us) for treats. Hard to believe we only had him for 1.5 years… it was not nearly enough time together
> 
> View attachment 5295452


What a handsome pug boy! He lived a great life with you for sure.


----------



## kemilia

lil_peanut said:


> My Sweet Turbo passed to the Rainbow Bridge last Wednesday and today is the first day I haven't awoken in tears. He was the sweetest, hammiest, just best boy ever. He was 14 1/2 and my DH and I thought we had the Keith Richards of dogs, he literally outlasted all our other friends pets. But unfortunately all good things must come to an end. He had a horrific stroke on Tues and we made the decision to end any further suffering he might have. He went peacefully while eating peanut butter with me holding a paw and his dad's hand on his rump.  Turbo, you were a king amongst dogs and your dad and I love you so much. Thank you for being our sweet sweet son. (He wasn't deceased here, this was the last nap he had on our bed.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293431


Rest in peace, Turbo. And play like crazy with my little Nini in the clouds!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Stephanieg218 said:


> My sweet Madison crossed the rainbow bridge today.   She was in remission since July after 6 months of chemo, but her lymphoma came roaring back in the last few weeks.
> View attachment 5272896


So sorry . I hope your heart is healed a bit now. They take a piece of our hearts with them x


----------



## azzazza

Our sweet brussels griffon Dixie crossed to Rainbow Bridge yesterday after 12 years. She collapsed during a walk with her lifelong pugalier pal Rocky after a day of what we thought was just a small stomach irritation. I rushed her to the pet hospital on foot 4 blocks away but it was too late.

My heart is torn in two. I know we gave her an amazing life and yet I feel responsible because I was alone on the walk with her. If hubs had been there maybe he would’ve picked up on something sooner. Could I have done something, stopped us earlier, taken a break, or was her time up anyway? She had seemed so healthy up until 48 hours ago. And I dwell on all the times I was impatient with her or scolded her, wishing I used that to tell her how much I still adored her.

Sending love to all of you who have ever lost a furry friend. No words can describe - only someone who’s felt that pure unconditional friendship can understand.


----------



## Stephanieg218

azzazza said:


> Our sweet brussels griffon Dixie crossed to Rainbow Bridge yesterday after 12 years. She collapsed during a walk with her lifelong pugalier pal Rocky after a day of what we thought was just a small stomach irritation. I rushed her to the pet hospital on foot 4 blocks away but it was too late.
> 
> My heart is torn in two. I know we gave her an amazing life and yet I feel responsible because I was alone on the walk with her. If hubs had been there maybe he would’ve picked up on something sooner. Could I have done something, stopped us earlier, taken a break, or was her time up anyway? She had seemed so healthy up until 48 hours ago. And I dwell on all the times I was impatient with her or scolded her, wishing I used that to tell her how much I still adored her.
> 
> Sending love to all of you who have ever lost a furry friend. No words can describe - only someone who’s felt that pure unconditional friendship can understand.


I’m so sorry for your loss. She knew she was adored.  Please don’t be hard on yourself.


----------



## sdkitty

azzazza said:


> Our sweet brussels griffon Dixie crossed to Rainbow Bridge yesterday after 12 years. She collapsed during a walk with her lifelong pugalier pal Rocky after a day of what we thought was just a small stomach irritation. I rushed her to the pet hospital on foot 4 blocks away but it was too late.
> 
> My heart is torn in two. I know we gave her an amazing life and yet I feel responsible because I was alone on the walk with her. If hubs had been there maybe he would’ve picked up on something sooner. Could I have done something, stopped us earlier, taken a break, or was her time up anyway? She had seemed so healthy up until 48 hours ago. And I dwell on all the times I was impatient with her or scolded her, wishing I used that to tell her how much I still adored her.
> 
> Sending love to all of you who have ever lost a furry friend. No words can describe - only someone who’s felt that pure unconditional friendship can understand.


we always feel we could have done more for our pets....she had a good life and went quick without significant suffering.  Sorry for your loss


----------



## bisousx

azzazza said:


> Our sweet brussels griffon Dixie crossed to Rainbow Bridge yesterday after 12 years. She collapsed during a walk with her lifelong pugalier pal Rocky after a day of what we thought was just a small stomach irritation. I rushed her to the pet hospital on foot 4 blocks away but it was too late.
> 
> My heart is torn in two. I know we gave her an amazing life and yet I feel responsible because I was alone on the walk with her. If hubs had been there maybe he would’ve picked up on something sooner. Could I have done something, stopped us earlier, taken a break, or was her time up anyway? She had seemed so healthy up until 48 hours ago. And I dwell on all the times I was impatient with her or scolded her, wishing I used that to tell her how much I still adored her.
> 
> Sending love to all of you who have ever lost a furry friend. No words can describe - only someone who’s felt that pure unconditional friendship can understand.



I’m very, very sorry for your loss. In my experience it is normal to blame yourself and replay/rethink those last moments for a few painful days. There’s no way you could’ve known.  You gave your pup a beautiful life and she was lucky to be loved by you.


----------



## azzazza

bisousx said:


> I’m very, very sorry for your loss. In my experience it is normal to blame yourself and replay/rethink those last moments for a few painful days. There’s no way you could’ve known.  You gave your pup a beautiful life and she was lucky to be loved by you.


Thank you. Just printing out the many pictures of all our happy loving adventures so that the last few minutes don’t cloud all the good years. I appreciate your words and @sdkitty @Stephanieg218 too.


----------



## thundercloud

azzazza said:


> Our sweet brussels griffon Dixie crossed to Rainbow Bridge yesterday after 12 years. She collapsed during a walk with her lifelong pugalier pal Rocky after a day of what we thought was just a small stomach irritation. I rushed her to the pet hospital on foot 4 blocks away but it was too late.
> 
> My heart is torn in two. I know we gave her an amazing life and yet I feel responsible because I was alone on the walk with her. If hubs had been there maybe he would’ve picked up on something sooner. Could I have done something, stopped us earlier, taken a break, or was her time up anyway? She had seemed so healthy up until 48 hours ago. And I dwell on all the times I was impatient with her or scolded her, wishing I used that to tell her how much I still adored her.
> 
> Sending love to all of you who have ever lost a furry friend. No words can describe - only someone who’s felt that pure unconditional friendship can understand.


So sorry for your loss. Dixie seemed like a wonderful pup. I'm sure she knew how much she was loved!


----------



## Naminé

Rest in peace, Buster. He is in a better place now and is no longer suffering. I miss him.


----------



## sdkitty

Naminé said:


> Rest in peace, Buster. He is in a better place now and is no longer suffering. I miss him.


aww....so sorry for your loss


----------



## purseinsanity

azzazza said:


> Our sweet brussels griffon Dixie crossed to Rainbow Bridge yesterday after 12 years. She collapsed during a walk with her lifelong pugalier pal Rocky after a day of what we thought was just a small stomach irritation. I rushed her to the pet hospital on foot 4 blocks away but it was too late.
> 
> My heart is torn in two. I know we gave her an amazing life and yet I feel responsible because I was alone on the walk with her. If hubs had been there maybe he would’ve picked up on something sooner. Could I have done something, stopped us earlier, taken a break, or was her time up anyway? She had seemed so healthy up until 48 hours ago. And I dwell on all the times I was impatient with her or scolded her, wishing I used that to tell her how much I still adored her.
> 
> Sending love to all of you who have ever lost a furry friend. No words can describe - only someone who’s felt that pure unconditional friendship can understand.





Naminé said:


> Rest in peace, Buster. He is in a better place now and is no longer suffering. I miss him.


I am so sorry for your losses!  

I love/hate this thread.  It's comforting to come to, but makes me tear up reading all the babies that have gone over the bridge.  Hugs to everyone who has lost a fur baby.  It's devastating but comforting to know you're not alone.


----------



## Naminé

sdkitty said:


> aww....so sorry for your loss





purseinsanity said:


> I am so sorry for your losses!
> 
> I love/hate this thread.  It's comforting to come to, but makes me tear up reading all the babies that have gone over the bridge.  Hugs to everyone who has lost a fur baby.  It's devastating but comforting to know you're not alone.


Thank you both!


----------



## thundercloud

Naminé said:


> Rest in peace, Buster. He is in a better place now and is no longer suffering. I miss him.


What a cute pup. Thank you for sharing him with us. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Naminé

thundercloud said:


> What a cute pup. Thank you for sharing him with us. So sorry for your loss.


Thanks so much, Thundercloud.


----------



## kemilia

Naminé said:


> Rest in peace, Buster. He is in a better place now and is no longer suffering. I miss him.


I am so sorry for your loss. These beautiful little creatures make a huge hole in us when they leave. 
IMO, his name fit him perfectly, he just looks like a Buster, and he's ok now.


----------



## kemilia

azzazza said:


> Our sweet brussels griffon Dixie crossed to Rainbow Bridge yesterday after 12 years. She collapsed during a walk with her lifelong pugalier pal Rocky after a day of what we thought was just a small stomach irritation. I rushed her to the pet hospital on foot 4 blocks away but it was too late.
> 
> My heart is torn in two. I know we gave her an amazing life and yet I feel responsible because I was alone on the walk with her. If hubs had been there maybe he would’ve picked up on something sooner. Could I have done something, stopped us earlier, taken a break, or was her time up anyway? She had seemed so healthy up until 48 hours ago. And I dwell on all the times I was impatient with her or scolded her, wishing I used that to tell her how much I still adored her.
> 
> Sending love to all of you who have ever lost a furry friend. No words can describe - only someone who’s felt that pure unconditional friendship can understand.


I am so sorry about your Dixie, don't beat yourself up over what happened, it was her time and you were the best to her. 

Your posting really hit home for me where you said you dwell on all your impatient times, etc. Even though I did absolutely everything for my beloved Nini, and she was the best ever and I can honestly say I never scolded her or was impatient (she was a one in a billion rescue-pup), I still dwell on "ifs", but they are fading because through my grief I know I did my best, and so did you. 

Take comfort that you were with her and she was doing something she probably loved (what dog doesn't like going on walkies?). And smother Rocky with extra love.


----------



## Naminé

kemilia said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. These beautiful little creatures make a huge hole in us when they leave.
> IMO, his name fit him perfectly, he just looks like a Buster, and he's ok now.


Thank you.


----------



## bisousx

Just a vent/thought. I still miss my pug as much as I did the day he passed We talk about him everyday and I wonder if the heartache will ever get better. Or do I need to get another dog to fill this hole in my heart.


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Just a vent/thought. I still miss my pug as much as I did the day he passed We talk about him everyday and I wonder if the heartache will ever get better. Or do I need to get another dog to fill this hole in my heart.


how long has it been?
I think you'll know when it's time 
We were without a cat for almost a year last time we lost one.  Then I knew I was ready.


----------



## Stephanieg218

bisousx said:


> Just a vent/thought. I still miss my pug as much as I did the day he passed We talk about him everyday and I wonder if the heartache will ever get better. Or do I need to get another dog to fill this hole in my heart.


I’ve always had multiple fur babies at a time and it’s been my experience that the others always help me cope with the loss of 1.  I’ve lost 3 dogs in the last 4 years.  I can’t imagine life without having a few, but I know it’s not for everyone.  The heartache never completely goes away but you learn to cope with time.  There are so many dogs in shelters and rescue that would love to help your heart heal.  Best wishes to you.


----------



## charlottawill

bisousx said:


> Just a vent/thought. I still miss my pug as much as I did the day he passed We talk about him everyday and I wonder if the heartache will ever get better. Or do I need to get another dog to fill this hole in my heart.


I understand where you are. We said goodbye to our sweet girl in early January and miss her terribly. I have a favorite picture on our dresser of her smiling right into the camera. I talk to her during the day. We're not getting a puppy right now, maybe in a few years. Grieving takes time, everyone handles it differently. Do what your heart feels is right.


----------



## DesigningStyle

bisousx said:


> Just a vent/thought. I still miss my pug as much as I did the day he passed We talk about him everyday and I wonder if the heartache will ever get better. Or do I need to get another dog to fill this hole in my heart.


Yes, you do need another.  I often say my first Greyhound Razor was my heart dog...but then I got my Gigi after he passed and she had the biggest job ever of putting my heart back together...she is my heart healer.


----------



## sdkitty

DesigningStyle said:


> Yes, you do need another.  I often say my first Greyhound Razor was my heart dog...but then I got my Gigi after he passed and she had the biggest job ever of putting my heart back together...she is my heart healer.


and each animal is different
the cat we had before our current ones was the sweetest most docile kitty I've ever had. You could probably have dressed him in doll's clothes if you wanted to.
 the two we have now aren't as affectionate but they're entertaining and we accept them for who they are (except when we get a little mad they won't sit on our laps)


----------



## bisousx

Thanks everyone I still have another pug left (who is 15) but my boy’s personality was very special. I’d get another one in a heartbeat to dull the pain but I have my hesitations. Hubby and I are not one of those people who will dump a dog if we move or life circumstances change so if I get a puppy then it’s another 15-17 years’ commitment, and if I adopt another rescue (I LOVE senior dogs because they’re so mellow) then the heartbreak of becoming attached and losing them was quite unbearable for me. Sigh. The sadness is a part of the blessing and pain of experiencing real love for something


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Thanks everyone I still have another pug left (who is 15) but my boy’s personality was very special. I’d get another one in a heartbeat to dull the pain but I have my hesitations. Hubby and I are not one of those people who will dump a dog if we move or life circumstances change so if I get a puppy then it’s another 15-17 years’ commitment, and if I adopt another rescue (I LOVE senior dogs because they’re so mellow) then the heartbreak of becoming attached and losing them was quite unbearable for me. Sigh. The sadness is a part of the blessing and pain of experiencing real love for something


I know what you mean.  I have great admiration for people who adopt senior animals.  but I wanted the joy of having healthy young ones for several years before the inevitable health issues.  and even though that makes me less of an angel than those who adopt older animals or animals with health issues, we still gave two shelter cats a very good home.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> I know what you mean.  I have great admiration for people who adopt senior animals.  but I wanted the joy of having healthy young ones for several years before the inevitable health issues.  and even though that makes me less of an angel than those who adopt older animals or animals with health issues, we still gave two shelter cats a very good home.



I don’t think it makes you or anyone else less of a angel for not wanting to adopt an older pet. The loss was excruciating for us, and I’m very hesitant to put myself through it again. So I can see why it’s not for everyone.
I think senior dogs are kind of easier to care for than a rambunctious puppy and fit our lifestyle better, so adopting a senior rescue again won’t be ruled out for the future. Sure, it was a lot of vet visits, so we’d have to fit that into our budget. But our day-to-day life was very easy with him. Loved having a couch potato pug that would sleep most of the day and wake up only for snuggles and food.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I don’t think it makes you or anyone else less of a angel for not wanting to adopt an older pet. The loss was excruciating for us, and I’m very hesitant to put myself through it again. So I can see why it’s not for everyone.
> I think senior dogs are kind of easier to care for than a rambunctious puppy and fit our lifestyle better, so adopting a senior rescue again won’t be ruled out for the future. Sure, it was a lot of vet visits, so we’d have to fit that into our budget. But our day-to-day life was very easy with him. Loved having a couch potato pug that would sleep most of the day and wake up only for snuggles and food.


My heart breaks for you sweetheart.  I adopted a Senior who was one of the great loves of my life.  They are so grateful to be rescued.  My other dogs are also my loves, but such little divas and not nearly as sweet and grateful as my senior rescue.  My Bulldog Huey is now a very senior Bulldog and has outlived the typical Bulldog by 4 years.  He is the same as your pug in that he just lies around, snores, sleeps and eats, but I treasure each day he is still with me.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  I am so so sorry.  I hope your heart heals in time.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> My heart breaks for you sweetheart.  I adopted a Senior who was one of the great loves of my life.  They are so grateful to be rescued.  My other dogs are also my loves, but such little divas and not nearly as sweet and grateful as my senior rescue.  My Bulldog Huey is now a very senior Bulldog and has outlived the typical Bulldog by 4 years.  He is the same as your pug in that he just lies around, snores, sleeps and eats, but I treasure each day he is still with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so so sorry.  I hope your heart heals in time.



Thank you  Huey looks so angelic perched up in that chair. You are so right about our dogs who were raised in our homes being little divas and not being very grateful for the wonderful lives we give them (isn’t that how it goes though ).

My female pug, a spoiled only child of 13 years at the time, was not happy when we brought our rescue pug home. She ignored him and resented his presence for the whole time he was with us. Yet during his last two weeks, we would wake up and find her sharing his bed, as if she was comforting him in his last days.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Today we said goodbye to this little guy who has been with us for 17 years.  He was a stray that we adopted and was originally named Lucky, but we ended up calling him Swiper.  He had a sharp decline over these last 2 days, and it would have been cruel to have let him suffer any longer.  So this afternoon he left us.  We're just devastated, we can hardly believe he is no longer with us.  I know we did the right thing today, but the pain is so great.  This pic was taken yesterday.
My condolences to all the other pet owners here who are also grieving at this time.


----------



## Stephanieg218

jeanstohandbags said:


> Today we said goodbye to this little guy who has been with us for 17 years.  He was a stray that we adopted and was originally named Lucky, but we ended up calling him Swiper.  He had a sharp decline over these last 2 days, and it would have been cruel to have let him suffer any longer.  So this afternoon he left us.  We're just devastated, we can hardly believe he is no longer with us.  I know we did the right thing today, but the pain is so great.  This pic was taken yesterday.
> My condolences to all the other pet owners here who are also grieving at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367379


I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Stephanieg218 said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss.


Thank you very much


----------



## sdkitty

jeanstohandbags said:


> Today we said goodbye to this little guy who has been with us for 17 years.  He was a stray that we adopted and was originally named Lucky, but we ended up calling him Swiper.  He had a sharp decline over these last 2 days, and it would have been cruel to have let him suffer any longer.  So this afternoon he left us.  We're just devastated, we can hardly believe he is no longer with us.  I know we did the right thing today, but the pain is so great.  This pic was taken yesterday.
> My condolences to all the other pet owners here who are also grieving at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367379


so sorry for your loss.  this is so difficult even when you know it's the right thing.  One of the sweetest cats I ever had came to us as a stray.  I think strays and shelter cats appreciate their homes.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

sdkitty said:


> so sorry for your loss.  this is so difficult even when you know it's the right thing.  One of the sweetest cats I ever had came to us as a stray.  I think strays and shelter cats appreciate their homes.


Thank you so much for your message And yes, I do think you are right that the stray & shelter cats are so happy to finally find love & security when they know a time when they didn't have it xx


----------



## jeanstohandbags

So just after recently losing my cat, I lost my beautiful boy to bone cancer on April 28th.  He was 10 & a half.  Thought I'd have him at least 'til he was 12, 13 or 14.  Can hardly believe he's gone.  The sadness is intense & the tears just keep on coming. He was such a bright light in my world.  I miss him so much.


----------



## sdkitty

jeanstohandbags said:


> So just after recently losing my cat, I lost my beautiful boy to bone cancer on April 28th.  He was 10 & a half.  Thought I'd have him at least 'til he was 12, 13 or 14.  Can hardly believe he's gone.  The sadness is intense & the tears just keep on coming. He was such a bright light in my world.  I miss him so much.
> View attachment 5399242


So sorry for your loss.  RIP sweet doggie


----------



## Juda

jeanstohandbags said:


> So just after recently losing my cat, I lost my beautiful boy to bone cancer on April 28th.  He was 10 & a half.  Thought I'd have him at least 'til he was 12, 13 or 14.  Can hardly believe he's gone.  The sadness is intense & the tears just keep on coming. He was such a bright light in my world.  I miss him so much.
> View attachment 5399242


I am so sorry for your loss.
Your post/words broke my heart - I feel your pain.


----------



## WingNut

jeanstohandbags said:


> So just after recently losing my cat, I lost my beautiful boy to bone cancer on April 28th.  He was 10 & a half.  Thought I'd have him at least 'til he was 12, 13 or 14.  Can hardly believe he's gone.  The sadness is intense & the tears just keep on coming. He was such a bright light in my world.  I miss him so much.
> View attachment 5399242


I'm so so sorry. Hugs...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

sdkitty said:


> So sorry for your loss.  RIP sweet doggie


Thank you my dear xx


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Juda said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> Your post/words broke my heart - I feel your pain.


Yes, so much pain, thank you for your kind words, it's sincerely appreciated xx


----------



## jeanstohandbags

WingNut said:


> I'm so so sorry. Hugs...


Thanks so much xx


----------



## sdkitty

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thank you my dear xx


kitty in your avatar is beautiful


----------



## Stephanieg218

jeanstohandbags said:


> So just after recently losing my cat, I lost my beautiful boy to bone cancer on April 28th.  He was 10 & a half.  Thought I'd have him at least 'til he was 12, 13 or 14.  Can hardly believe he's gone.  The sadness is intense & the tears just keep on coming. He was such a bright light in my world.  I miss him so much.
> View attachment 5399242


I’m so sorry.  RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Juda

jeanstohandbags said:


> So just after recently losing my cat, I lost my beautiful boy to bone cancer on April 28th.  He was 10 & a half.  Thought I'd have him at least 'til he was 12, 13 or 14.  Can hardly believe he's gone.  The sadness is intense & the tears just keep on coming. He was such a bright light in my world.  I miss him so much.
> View attachment 5399242


Hope you are feeling better


----------



## bunee

jeanstohandbags said:


> So just after recently losing my cat, I lost my beautiful boy to bone cancer on April 28th.  He was 10 & a half.  Thought I'd have him at least 'til he was 12, 13 or 14.  Can hardly believe he's gone.  The sadness is intense & the tears just keep on coming. He was such a bright light in my world.  I miss him so much.
> View attachment 5399242


I’m so sorry for your loss. He looks like such a sweetheart and those ears


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Stephanieg218 said:


> I’m so sorry.  RIP sweet boy.


Thank you


----------



## jeanstohandbags

bunee said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss. He looks like such a sweetheart and those ears


Thank you, yes his ears had a language of their own


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Juda said:


> Hope you are feeling better


Thank you  I'm still up & down more than 2 weeks on......I always knew losing him would hit hard xx


----------



## Norm.Core

jeanstohandbags said:


> Today we said goodbye to this little guy who has been with us for 17 years.  He was a stray that we adopted and was originally named Lucky, but we ended up calling him Swiper.  He had a sharp decline over these last 2 days, and it would have been cruel to have let him suffer any longer.  So this afternoon he left us.  We're just devastated, we can hardly believe he is no longer with us.  I know we did the right thing today, but the pain is so great.  This pic was taken yesterday.
> My condolences to all the other pet owners here who are also grieving at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367379


I’m so sorry for your loss S.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss S.


Thank you my dear  Have also just our big dog, it's been rough....


----------



## Norm.Core

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thank you my dear  Have also just our big dog, it's been rough....


I feel for you. Try and think of happier times, but I do know how heavy your heart must be feeling right now. Lost my dog/best friend 8 years ago and I still miss her lots.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> I feel for you. Try and think of happier times, but I do know how heavy your heart must be feeling right now. Lost my dog/best friend 8 years ago and I still miss her lots.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

This is extremely hard for me to post this, which is why I stayed away from this Thread. I didn't want to face the fact the day would come when I had to send my precious boy over the rainbow bridge. I'm also extremely sorry to other Members who have lost their precious furbabies. 

My precious, precious furbaby dog Chester, went over the rainbow bridge on late Wednesday morning the 3rd of August. He was 16 years, 11 months and 3 days old, just 26 days away from turning 17. His birthday is the 29th of August. I knew it was going to be an absolute soul destroying decision to send him there. He got really sick the week prior and couldn't keep anything down, if he wasn't having the runs and throwing up everything he tried to eat and drink, to the point where he stopped eating altogether. So I had no way of giving him antibiotics or his pain meds. I got him to eat one tablet of antibiotics and 2 hours later he had a severe reaction to it. He had so many issue's and I just kept saying to myself, he'll get better, he'll pull through, but this time he went down hill so fast it absolutely broke my heart. I was hysterical and begging the vet not to do it and it got to the point where I just had to let him go. My SO was with me and two of my BBF's, my BBF's took me home. My SO took him to the pet crematorium. The grief and the absolute soul destroying pain I have and now carry with me is beyond anything I have ever experienced. I hate it so much that my world as I knew it ended on that day. I also f**king hate people NOT understanding this soul destroying pain I have and I doubt it will ever leave me any time soon. Only others like me will ever understand how much we love our furbabies. I lost my precious baby and I'm so lost without him, I cannot eat, I'm barely sleeping and when I do sleep it's just from sheer exhaustion and uncontrollable fits of crying. I just have this chronic pain where my heart once was, now I feel lifeless and don't care about anything. You are back home with me now, but I simply cannot open the box and see the vessel I chose with your ashes. I miss him SO much.


To my precious, precious Chester aka bubies (his nickname),

I LOVE YOU so much, I MISS you waiting for me at the door when I come home. I MISS you cuddling with me on our lazyboy chair. I MISS your sweet precious face and your kisses. I MISS how you followed me everywhere around the house. I now MISS everyday I now face without you. Play hard over the rainbow bridge my sweet angel boy, I can only pray we will reunited again soon.

Love and forever in my heart,

Mummy.


----------



## sdkitty

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This is extremely hard for me to post this, which is why I stayed away from this Thread. I didn't want to face the fact the day would come when I had to send my precious boy over the rainbow bridge. I'm also extremely sorry to other Members who have lost their precious furbabies.
> 
> My precious, precious furbaby dog Chester, went over the rainbow bridge on late Wednesday morning the 3rd of August. He was 16 years, 11 months and 3 days old, just 26 days away from turning 17. His birthday is the 29th of August. I knew it was going to be an absolute soul destroying decision to send him there. He got really sick the week prior and couldn't keep anything down, if he wasn't having the runs and throwing up everything he tried to eat and drink, to the point where he stopped eating altogether. So I had no way of giving him antibiotics or his pain meds. I got him to eat one tablet of antibiotics and 2 hours later he had a severe reaction to it. He had so many issue's and I just kept saying to myself, he'll get better, he'll pull through, but this time he went down hill so fast it absolutely broke my heart. I was hysterical and begging the vet not to do it and it got to the point where I just had to let him go. My SO was with me and two of my BBF's, my BBF's took me home. My SO took him to the pet crematorium. The grief and the absolute soul destroying pain I have and now carry with me is beyond anything I have ever experienced. I hate it so much that my world as I knew it ended on that day. I also f**king hate people NOT understanding this soul destroying pain I have and I doubt it will ever leave me any time soon. Only others like me will ever understand how much we love our furbabies. I lost my precious baby and I'm so lost without him, I cannot eat, I'm barely sleeping and when I do sleep it's just from sheer exhaustion and uncontrollable fits of crying. I just have this chronic pain where my heart once was, now I feel lifeless and don't care about anything. You are back home with me now, but I simply cannot open the box and see the vessel I chose with your ashes. I miss him SO much.
> 
> 
> To my precious, precious Chester aka bubies (his nickname),
> 
> I LOVE YOU so much, I MISS you waiting for me at the door when I come home. I MISS you cuddling with me on our lazyboy chair. I MISS your sweet precious face and your kisses. I MISS how you followed me everywhere around the house. I now MISS everyday I now face without you. Play hard over the rainbow bridge my sweet angel boy, I can only pray we will reunited again soon.
> 
> Love and forever in my heart,
> 
> Mummy.


so sorry for your loss
RIP little Chester


----------



## charlottawill

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This is extremely hard for me to post this, which is why I stayed away from this Thread. I didn't want to face the fact the day would come when I had to send my precious boy over the rainbow bridge. I'm also extremely sorry to other Members who have lost their precious furbabies.
> 
> My precious, precious furbaby dog Chester, went over the rainbow bridge on late Wednesday morning the 3rd of August. He was 16 years, 11 months and 3 days old, just 26 days away from turning 17. His birthday is the 29th of August. I knew it was going to be an absolute soul destroying decision to send him there. He got really sick the week prior and couldn't keep anything down, if he wasn't having the runs and throwing up everything he tried to eat and drink, to the point where he stopped eating altogether. So I had no way of giving him antibiotics or his pain meds. I got him to eat one tablet of antibiotics and 2 hours later he had a severe reaction to it. He had so many issue's and I just kept saying to myself, he'll get better, he'll pull through, but this time he went down hill so fast it absolutely broke my heart. I was hysterical and begging the vet not to do it and it got to the point where I just had to let him go. My SO was with me and two of my BBF's, my BBF's took me home. My SO took him to the pet crematorium. The grief and the absolute soul destroying pain I have and now carry with me is beyond anything I have ever experienced. I hate it so much that my world as I knew it ended on that day. I also f**king hate people NOT understanding this soul destroying pain I have and I doubt it will ever leave me any time soon. Only others like me will ever understand how much we love our furbabies. I lost my precious baby and I'm so lost without him, I cannot eat, I'm barely sleeping and when I do sleep it's just from sheer exhaustion and uncontrollable fits of crying. I just have this chronic pain where my heart once was, now I feel lifeless and don't care about anything. You are back home with me now, but I simply cannot open the box and see the vessel I chose with your ashes. I miss him SO much.
> 
> 
> To my precious, precious Chester aka bubies (his nickname),
> 
> I LOVE YOU so much, I MISS you waiting for me at the door when I come home. I MISS you cuddling with me on our lazyboy chair. I MISS your sweet precious face and your kisses. I MISS how you followed me everywhere around the house. I now MISS everyday I now face without you. Play hard over the rainbow bridge my sweet angel boy, I can only pray we will reunited again soon.
> 
> Love and forever in my heart,
> 
> Mummy.


We lost our little girl in January at nearly 18 and miss her terribly. They take a piece of your heart when they go. I know how much you are hurting but it sounds like you did the best you could for him. It will take time, but someday his memory will make you smile instead of cry. Hugs to you, be kind to yourself.


----------



## sdkitty

charlottawill said:


> We lost our little girl in January at nearly 18 and miss her terribly. They take a piece of your heart when they go. I know how much you are hurting but it sounds like you did the best you could for him. It will take time, but someday his memory will make you smile instead of cry. Hugs to you, be kind to yourself.


I still feel bad sometimes when I think about the last cat who passed from our family, not so much because I miss him.  He was very sweet and much more affectionate than the cats we have now.  what makes me sad is the latter part of his life wasn't so good due to health issues.

we do our best and as much as it hurts, I guess it's better that we outlive them so we can give them a home all their lives


----------



## thundercloud

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This is extremely hard for me to post this, which is why I stayed away from this Thread. I didn't want to face the fact the day would come when I had to send my precious boy over the rainbow bridge. I'm also extremely sorry to other Members who have lost their precious furbabies.
> 
> My precious, precious furbaby dog Chester, went over the rainbow bridge on late Wednesday morning the 3rd of August. He was 16 years, 11 months and 3 days old, just 26 days away from turning 17. His birthday is the 29th of August. I knew it was going to be an absolute soul destroying decision to send him there. He got really sick the week prior and couldn't keep anything down, if he wasn't having the runs and throwing up everything he tried to eat and drink, to the point where he stopped eating altogether. So I had no way of giving him antibiotics or his pain meds. I got him to eat one tablet of antibiotics and 2 hours later he had a severe reaction to it. He had so many issue's and I just kept saying to myself, he'll get better, he'll pull through, but this time he went down hill so fast it absolutely broke my heart. I was hysterical and begging the vet not to do it and it got to the point where I just had to let him go. My SO was with me and two of my BBF's, my BBF's took me home. My SO took him to the pet crematorium. The grief and the absolute soul destroying pain I have and now carry with me is beyond anything I have ever experienced. I hate it so much that my world as I knew it ended on that day. I also f**king hate people NOT understanding this soul destroying pain I have and I doubt it will ever leave me any time soon. Only others like me will ever understand how much we love our furbabies. I lost my precious baby and I'm so lost without him, I cannot eat, I'm barely sleeping and when I do sleep it's just from sheer exhaustion and uncontrollable fits of crying. I just have this chronic pain where my heart once was, now I feel lifeless and don't care about anything. You are back home with me now, but I simply cannot open the box and see the vessel I chose with your ashes. I miss him SO much.
> 
> 
> To my precious, precious Chester aka bubies (his nickname),
> 
> I LOVE YOU so much, I MISS you waiting for me at the door when I come home. I MISS you cuddling with me on our lazyboy chair. I MISS your sweet precious face and your kisses. I MISS how you followed me everywhere around the house. I now MISS everyday I now face without you. Play hard over the rainbow bridge my sweet angel boy, I can only pray we will reunited again soon.
> 
> Love and forever in my heart,
> 
> Mummy.


So sorry. Rest in peace, sweet Chester.


----------



## thundercloud

sdkitty said:


> we do our best and as much as it hurts, I guess it's better that we outlive them so we can give them a home all their lives


I've never thought about it like that, but you are so right. It is better for them that way. It breaks my heart to see pets end up in the shelters because their owners passed and no one else wanted them...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This is extremely hard for me to post this, which is why I stayed away from this Thread. I didn't want to face the fact the day would come when I had to send my precious boy over the rainbow bridge. I'm also extremely sorry to other Members who have lost their precious furbabies.
> 
> My precious, precious furbaby dog Chester, went over the rainbow bridge on late Wednesday morning the 3rd of August. He was 16 years, 11 months and 3 days old, just 26 days away from turning 17. His birthday is the 29th of August. I knew it was going to be an absolute soul destroying decision to send him there. He got really sick the week prior and couldn't keep anything down, if he wasn't having the runs and throwing up everything he tried to eat and drink, to the point where he stopped eating altogether. So I had no way of giving him antibiotics or his pain meds. I got him to eat one tablet of antibiotics and 2 hours later he had a severe reaction to it. He had so many issue's and I just kept saying to myself, he'll get better, he'll pull through, but this time he went down hill so fast it absolutely broke my heart. I was hysterical and begging the vet not to do it and it got to the point where I just had to let him go. My SO was with me and two of my BBF's, my BBF's took me home. My SO took him to the pet crematorium. The grief and the absolute soul destroying pain I have and now carry with me is beyond anything I have ever experienced. I hate it so much that my world as I knew it ended on that day. I also f**king hate people NOT understanding this soul destroying pain I have and I doubt it will ever leave me any time soon. Only others like me will ever understand how much we love our furbabies. I lost my precious baby and I'm so lost without him, I cannot eat, I'm barely sleeping and when I do sleep it's just from sheer exhaustion and uncontrollable fits of crying. I just have this chronic pain where my heart once was, now I feel lifeless and don't care about anything. You are back home with me now, but I simply cannot open the box and see the vessel I chose with your ashes. I miss him SO much.
> 
> 
> To my precious, precious Chester aka bubies (his nickname),
> 
> I LOVE YOU so much, I MISS you waiting for me at the door when I come home. I MISS you cuddling with me on our lazyboy chair. I MISS your sweet precious face and your kisses. I MISS how you followed me everywhere around the house. I now MISS everyday I now face without you. Play hard over the rainbow bridge my sweet angel boy, I can only pray we will reunited again soon.
> 
> Love and forever in my heart,
> 
> Mummy.


I'm so sorry for your loss  It's so very painful to lose a treasured furbaby.  I  lost mine 4 months ago & tomorrow would have been his 11th birthday, which is why I've come to visit this thread.  I do hope you will open the box with his ashes & find a special place to sit them.  My boy's ashes are on my bedside table where I can say goodnight & good morning to him each day.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

jeanstohandbags said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss  It's so very painful to lose a treasured furbaby.  I  lost mine 4 months ago & tomorrow would have been his 11th birthday, which is why I've come to visit this thread.  I do hope you will open the box with his ashes & find a special place to sit them.  My boy's ashes are on my bedside table where I can say goodnight & good morning to him each day.



Thank you! 

I am truly sorry for your loss too. 

I find myself still crying everyday, sometimes I'll be thinking about him and other times it hits me like a ton of bricks.  I know everyone grieves differently, but for me the absolute soul destroying pain I felt when he went over the rainbow bridge, I still carry it with me every single day. It hasn't lessoned at all. 

I did finally open the box and his vessel with his ashes takes pride position in my loungeroom with a picture of him on it, with beautiful candles around it and a beautiful poem from the pet crematorium.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am truly sorry for your loss too.
> 
> I find myself still crying everyday, sometimes I'll be thinking about him and other times it hits me like a ton of bricks.  I know everyone grieves differently, but for me the absolute soul destroying pain I felt when he went over the rainbow bridge, I still carry it with me every single day. It hasn't lessoned at all.
> 
> I did finally open the box and his vessel with his ashes takes pride position in my loungeroom with a picture of him on it, with beautiful candles around it and a beautiful poem from the pet crematorium.


I'm so glad to hear about the special place you have set up for his ashes  For me that intense pain & sadness still hasn't gone, and I'm thinking it probably won't, but I am better able to handle it as time goes on.  I'm going to attach a poem that helps me (though it also makes me tear up).  You may have seen it already.  I hope it helps you know that you did the right thing in the end.


----------



## JenJBS

Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> View attachment 5621974
> View attachment 5621977


so sorry for your loss....beautiful kitty RIP


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> so sorry for your loss....beautiful kitty RIP


Thank you!


----------



## bisousx

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> View attachment 5621974
> View attachment 5621977



Lots of hugs to you Kipling knows you loved him deeply


----------



## JenJBS

bisousx said:


> Lots of hugs to you Kipling knows you loved him deeply


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


was he only seven years old?


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> was he only seven years old?


Yeah. So young. He was found (with Mama Cat and siblings) as a stray at a couple weeks old. So Mama Cat was almost guaranteed to have not had the best diet while she was pregnant, and the first vital weeks of his life. I wonder if she was malnourished to the point it might have affected the kittens' organ development.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Yeah. So young. He was found (with Mama Cat and siblings) as a stray at a couple weeks old. So Mama Cat was almost guaranteed to have not had the best diet while she was pregnant, and the first vital weeks of his life. I wonder if she was malnourished to the point it might have affected the kittens' organ development.


Oh, that's way too young


----------



## pmburk

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> View attachment 5621974
> View attachment 5621977



I'm so sorry, he was such a beautiful kitty. It sounds like you gave him a great life filled with love.


----------



## JenJBS

pmburk said:


> I'm so sorry, he was such a beautiful kitty. It sounds like you gave him a great life filled with love.



Thank you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> View attachment 5621974
> View attachment 5621977




I'm so sorry for your loss! Hopefully Kipling will be playing with my beloved and so, so, cherished dog Chester over the rainbow bridge. I feel your pain. I had to send him over the rainbow bridge in August and the soul destroying pain I feel is still with me. Feel blessed that you had him for 7 wonderful years, he was loved and cherished beyond measure just the same as my furbaby Chester.


----------



## JenJBS

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss! Hopefully Kipling will be playing with my beloved and so, so, cherished dog Chester over the rainbow bridge. I feel your pain. I had to send him over the rainbow bridge in August and the soul destroying pain I feel is still with me. Feel blessed that you had him for 7 wonderful years, he was loved and cherished beyond measure just the same as my furbaby Chester.



Thank you.    I'm so sorry about Chester.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I MISS & LOVE you SO much my precious, precious darling Chester. I've cried everyday since you have gone, for me, it just gets harder and harder. I feel so blessed to have had you for nearly 17 years, you showed and gave me unconditional love and loyalty every single day. Your utter pure LOVE is what I miss the most. I feel your absence everywhere and I frigging loathe leaving the house and coming home to an empty one. My world ended on the day you left me and I'll never be the same again. I'm utterly heartbroken. They say time heals, but for me, it just gets harder and harder. I MISS him so much and sometimes it's almost too much to bear. I'm only posting this in the hope that one day I can look back at ALL the great memories we had together without crying. Right now, I simply cannot, I'm utterly heartbroken and the soul destroying pain I feel, I still carry with me every single day.

This is a poem from the pet crematorium and is beside his vessel. It makes me cry every single time I read it. Called: Our Journey.




His beautiful vessel with his ashes.


----------



## SouthTampa

I lost my little girl that is photographed here with my purseforum name.   Her name was Dali.   I lost her last Saturday.   I took her to an emergency clinic and she seemed to be doing well, and then developed sepsis.   I needed to let her go. i have to say it was quite a peaceful ending with me holding her and telling her how much I loved her.   Here are a couple other photos of her.   I miss her so much.   Her regular vet called me when he heard.   I thought that was so thoughtful.   She was 13 and had the loudest bark of any dog you could imagine.   Several people said she almost gave them heart attacks .   I walked her in a City and I cannot tell you how many people turned to see who was barking so loud and then would laugh when they saw her.   Luckily she was very quiet indoors.   Several people have told me that my two dogs are high maintenance.   I always say “of course, just like me”!    I tell my little man who is left (Braque), that we were a trio and now we are a duo.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SouthTampa said:


> I lost my little girl that is photographed here with my purseforum name.   Her name was Dali.   I lost her last Saturday.   I took her to an emergency clinic and she seemed to be doing well, and then developed sepsis.   I needed to let her go. i have to say it was quite a peaceful ending with me holding her and telling her how much I loved her.   Here are a couple other photos of her.   I miss her so much.   Her regular vet called me when he heard.   I thought that was so thoughtful.   She was 13 and had the loudest bark of any dog you could imagine.   Several people said she almost gave them heart attacks .   I walked her in a City and I cannot tell you how many people turned to see who was barking so loud and then would laugh when they saw her.   Luckily she was very quiet indoors.   Several people have told me that my two dogs are high maintenance.   I always say “of course, just like me”!    I tell my little man who is left (Braque), that we were a trio and now we are a duo.
> 
> View attachment 5657601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657602


What a cutie, I'm so sorry for your loss 
As hard as it is for us, it's also heartbreaking for our fur friends to lose one of their own & to see them grieve.
Beautiful pics & I love the story about her super loud bark


----------



## jeanstohandbags

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> View attachment 5621974
> View attachment 5621977


So sorry to hear this Jen I have a soft spot for black cats, he was a beauty


----------



## sdkitty

SouthTampa said:


> I lost my little girl that is photographed here with my purseforum name.   Her name was Dali.   I lost her last Saturday.   I took her to an emergency clinic and she seemed to be doing well, and then developed sepsis.   I needed to let her go. i have to say it was quite a peaceful ending with me holding her and telling her how much I loved her.   Here are a couple other photos of her.   I miss her so much.   Her regular vet called me when he heard.   I thought that was so thoughtful.   She was 13 and had the loudest bark of any dog you could imagine.   Several people said she almost gave them heart attacks .   I walked her in a City and I cannot tell you how many people turned to see who was barking so loud and then would laugh when they saw her.   Luckily she was very quiet indoors.   Several people have told me that my two dogs are high maintenance.   I always say “of course, just like me”!    I tell my little man who is left (Braque), that we were a trio and now we are a duo.
> 
> View attachment 5657601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657602


so sorry for your loss....your remaining doggie looks sad....I hope he isn't


----------



## JenJBS

jeanstohandbags said:


> So sorry to hear this Jen I have a soft spot for black cats, he was a beauty



Thank you!


----------



## SouthTampa

sdkitty said:


> so sorry for your loss....your remaining doggie looks sad....I hope he isn't


He is doing fine.   He is a rescue and I am not sure of his exact age,  but he is at least 15 years old.   It is just going to be the two of us


----------



## jen_sparro

Our darling boy Mufasa (Mu, mahooby, mooie, moose) crossed over the bridge suddenly yesterday. We were lucky to have him in our lives for the past 9.5yrs. The goodest of boys. 
We'll miss you buddy.


----------



## sdkitty

jen_sparro said:


> View attachment 5667710
> 
> Our darling boy Mufasa (Mu, mahooby, mooie, moose) crossed over the bridge suddenly yesterday. We were lucky to have him in our lives for the past 9.5yrs. The goodest of boys.
> We'll miss you buddy.


Oh he's beautiful!  St Bernard?  so sorry for your loss
Something about him in this picture really touches me


----------



## jen_sparro

sdkitty said:


> Oh he's beautiful!  St Bernard?  so sorry for your loss
> Something about him in this picture really touches me


Thank you sdkitty, he's a Leonberger. 
He was a truly gentle soul, fiercely loyal and dumb as rocks- but we loved him and all his idiosyncrasies.


----------



## sdkitty

jen_sparro said:


> Thank you sdkitty, he's a Leonberger.
> He was a truly gentle soul, fiercely loyal and dumb as rocks- but we loved him and all his idiosyncrasies.


aww...I love those giant dogs but cats fit out lifestyle better


----------



## Stephanieg218

jen_sparro said:


> View attachment 5667710
> 
> Our darling boy Mufasa (Mu, mahooby, mooie, moose) crossed over the bridge suddenly yesterday. We were lucky to have him in our lives for the past 9.5yrs. The goodest of boys.
> We'll miss you buddy.


I’m so sorry.


----------

